# ****Fairy Godmailer List*****



## Brika

Wondering if anyone is headed to WDW in the next couple days?  I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for our girls.  We are doing it for another family   and we'd love our girls to get a postcard in the mail right before we go.


Brika... please email me!


----------



## Tinkerbelle99

Hi Brika,

We are leaving for WDW on Saturday. PM me with you info and we would be more than happy to send out a postcard.


----------



## Brika

Thanks!  Thanks!  Thanks!

Someone else PMed me so I'm set!


----------



## Blaze12

I never knew people did this!!  Should we start a thread and stick it at the top so people know????? And can sign up?


----------



## Bellefan66

This really is a cool idea. Great thread! Thanks


----------



## fran99999

Sounds good to me I'd love to have my DS6 receive a Postcard from Mickey.  I am going from May 25th to May 31 and would be more than happy to send one to the next person on the chain.

PM me and let me know if this is a go/


----------



## chrisann

That sounds like a great idea!!  I didn't know about it either!  Start up the thread please!!


----------



## jenr812

LOOOVE the idea


----------



## henrylovespooh

I'll be at WDW 2/25 to 3/5 - I can send a postcard if anyone needs one at that time.  

Thanks for this thread - what a great idea!


----------



## CheapMom

I think this thread may be what you are looking for:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=717799&highlight=pay+it+forward

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Daisy'sMom

I'd love for my neice10, nephew8, and in-laws to get a postcard before we leave for our trip on June 5th.  It's there first trip to WDW and I want it to be SO special.  I'd be more than happy to turn around and send postcards while we are there!  

Thanks!!!

I have my Fairy Godmailer!


----------



## soccermom5

Frann, daisy
   i am going april 22-29 and would be glad to do this for you just pm me with the info


----------



## lewdyan1

Like I said on the pay it forward thread, I am leaving Friday and would be happy to send postcards to the first three people to pm me...


----------



## lewdyan1

lewdyan1 said:
			
		

> Like I said on the pay it forward thread, I am leaving Friday and would be happy to send postcards to the first three people to pm me...




I have received 7 kids wanting postcards, so I am finished...I hope everyone has a great trip when they go!


----------



## fran99999

Thanx Allie'smom I sent U a pm.

BTW  my nieces name is ALI      

If anyone needs me to send one send me a PM with the info.

Dont forget to send yourself a "So happy you came!!  Love Mickey Mouse." postcard.

I sent my son one when I left disney and he loved it.  He has it on his wall.


----------



## fran99999

My DS6 just got his postcard from Mickey   

I cant wait for him to get home from school.  To HIS mail.  

I will try to take a picture of him with his Card and post.  I am very new at this digital camera stuff.    My DH says 3 degrees and no common sense  

Thank you Godfairy!!!!!!

I still have not received any pm of anyone to send the next post card too     during my May 25-31 trip.    I really would   to send some.  

I know if I received a personalized postcard from Mickey I would be    so excited and i'm 48


----------



## mysunshine

We are going to WDW for the 1st time the week of April 24th and I would love for my 2 girls (4 and 20 months) to get a post card in the mail before then.   I will return the favor to someone on my trip.  If someone could do this for me please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## lewdyan1

fran99999 said:
			
		

> My DS6 just got his postcard from Mickey
> 
> I cant wait for him to get home from school.  To HIS mail.




Can you share what the card said as I am going tomorrow and mailing some...I love to hear what someone else wrote.

Thanks,


----------



## Minnie1156

Could someone send my DH a postcard saying that Mickey Mouse wants to see him so He will take my children and I to Disney in the summer??


----------



## Minnie1156

PS  I would be happy to send them for anyone in July if I ger to go


----------



## fran99999

MY DS hung his postcard up on the wall next to his bed in his room.  I may never get it off the wall LOL  He then had to call Gramma to tell her he got "a postcard from Mickey Mouse".

Thank you so much Allie'smom!!!!!

Lewdyan1:  My sons postcard says:  I miss you and can't wait for you to visit.  Love Mickey Mouse.

Minnie1156  I will send a postcard at end of May if you PM me with info.  Also if you know of a saying that might nudge DH along LOL

I will be there May 25-31 so if I mail the 26th and you think it may arrive prior to anyones arrival please pm me the info.


----------



## Minnie1156

fran99999 said:
			
		

> MY DS hung his postcard up on the wall next to his bed in his room.  I may never get it off the wall LOL  He then had to call Gramma to tell her he got "a postcard from Mickey Mouse".
> 
> Thank you so much Allie'smom!!!!!
> 
> Lewdyan1:  My sons postcard says:  I miss you and can't wait for you to visit.  Love Mickey Mouse.
> 
> Minnie1156  I will send a postcard at end of May if you PM me with info.  Also if you know of a saying that might nudge DH along LOL
> 
> I will be there May 25-31 so if I mail the 26th and you think it may arrive prior to anyones arrival please pm me the info.


 Thanks for the offer fran but I really need it sent in the next few weeks so I can make my reservations


----------



## Daisy'sMom

BUMP!  This is too good an idea to not keep it at the top of the pile


----------



## lewdyan1

Going back again in three weeks.  I will be happy to send more postcards.  Leaving March 11.  PM me if you want a postcard sent.  I hope the four I sent got there and that the kids enjoyed them!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Nice thread.....bump!


----------



## Lesli54

I love this idea!  Are these special cards that are bought at WDW or is it just a regular postcard?

If someone is going down the end of Apr or beginning of May, I would love for my children to recieve one.  3 have already been, 1 has yet to experience the Magic!

We will be down Jun 4-12 and I would be more than happy to send out a few to others in return.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## veraletta

I would love to get them send to my 3 grandchildren (7, 6 and 4) who are going in April 3-9. 
We are doing the Family Gatherings for  my granddaughter as she will be turning 4. I would love to help some others out also by sending some post card for any one going after our dates. Thanks 
I'm not sure how to PM..


----------



## lewdyan1

bump - let's keep the pixie dust going.


----------



## sjams

June 4-12...would love to get 2 for my 2 dd and ds MidMayish...anyone help out there...Maybe for my parents who will be going too?


----------



## soccermom5

Need some Disney magic   need to convince my dad to go with us we are there april 22  if anyone is going soon please pm me  
   I have one family but my dh said we can do another so the first to pm me i can do


----------



## tashartx

We are going March 20-26 and do not mind being Fairy Godmailers?  If you are interested, please PM me.

tashartx


----------



## Kritlyn

Hi.  Anyone going around the first of April willing to send out  postcards to my 4  year old daughter and infant son?  (to the infant, too mostly to impress my 4 year old!)  My daughter loves Minnie and Mickey Mouse.   I would be more than happy to send out 5 postcards for others.  I am going to WDW the first week in May.  Please PM me if interested.  I think this is just a wonderful idea.


----------



## mysunshine

We will be going the last week in April.  Please PM if you would like for me to send any out!  I think this is GREAT!


----------



## fran99999

bump  Come on people I've been practicing my Mickey Mouse signiture.  I'll be there May25-31.


----------



## lewdyan1

Each Disney resort  has a CM whose job it is to sign the character's name.  Just ask at the front desk and they will take care of this for you.


----------



## brandip22

awesome idea- I'm not going until September, but hope i can remember to post that I'll do some for people then! Hoepfully, I can remember to have Mickey send DS one, too!


----------



## Kritlyn

Please email me if you would like me to send out postcards to your children.    I am going April 29 through May 9 th and would be happy to send out 5 postcards.    Please PM me with children's names and addy,  character preferences and any special message you would like.


----------



## wyldflower

I am taking 2 kids, boy 10 and girl 7, March 25-April 2....I know its late, but I would LOVE if someone could send one to them...PM me

AND, If anyone wnts us to send one out, pm me the info and I will do it..


----------



## lewdyan1

wyldflower said:
			
		

> I am taking 2 kids, boy 10 and girl 7, March 25-April 2....I know its late, but I would LOVE if someone could send one to them...PM me
> 
> AND, If anyone wnts us to send one out, pm me the info and I will do it..



Did you find a Fairy?  I will be happy to help.  PM if you want.


----------



## Toadman99

All the discussion seems to revolve around the coolness of the kid receiving a post card - which is cool indeed.  This would also be another cool way of letting them know that - SURPRISE - they are going to WDW.  I just booked our package and flights and am now pondering when and how to tell the kids.  This sounds like a cool option to keep in mind.


----------



## lewdyan1

Wow...great way to break the news, if you can hold it in that long.


----------



## Baloo

There ya go Fairy God -Mailers!   Stuck up at the top so y'all can work your magic. 

What a wonderful idea!   

Thanks to all of you for spreading some pixie dust to fellow Disers!


----------



## Daisy'sMom

We have a Sticky!!!!!!!!  I knew this was a wonderful idea!


----------



## tinkerbell81284

I can send out some postcards to kids and adults! Just PM me with name, age,when you are coming to WDW, mailing address and favorite character(s).


----------



## schatz5k

Hi all,

I love this idea.  I have 6 children that would love to get a postcard from their favorite character for their birthday's.  


If you can help out with any of these please let me know.

March 1st.  too late
March 29th
June 13
June 23
August 21
October 6

I will be heading back to WDW in Jan 06, with the possibility of a trip in Oct 05.  I would be more than happy to return the favor.

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I am going in late April and would LOVE to have somebody send my daughter and my friends' children cards.  If anybody is willing to send out to three families please PM me.  I will give all info if I get any responses.  This is great!


----------



## wdwgal

Please PM me if you can send my DD5 a postcard...we will be in WDW March30-Apr2....  thank you wdw


----------



## ptslp

We will be going to WDW April 6-11.  I would love to send out a few postcards to make some childrens day!   I am new to these boards, so I am not sure how this all works.  Please PM me and I will get back to you!

Kathryn


----------



## Daisy'sMom

schatz5k said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I love this idea.  I have 6 children that would love to get a postcard from their favorite character for their birthday's.
> 
> 
> If you can help out with any of these please let me know.
> 
> March 1st.  too late
> March 29th
> June 13
> June 23
> August 21
> October 6
> 
> I will be heading back to WDW in Jan 06, with the possibility of a trip in Oct 05.  I would be more than happy to return the favor.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracy



I can take care of the June 13th birthday.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Lesli54

We will be down at WDW from Jun 5-16.  I would be happy to send a few postcards to anyone who is going after us.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Trep72

I know this is being posted WAY far out, but I thought I'd get my request in now.

We are going to WDW this December 8-14th.  It will be my 7yr old daughter's first trip to WDW as well as my wife's.

I would like to find someone to send my little girl a postcard from WDW when it gets closer to being time for us to leave.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

schatz5k said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I love this idea.  I have 6 children that would love to get a postcard from their favorite character for their birthday's.
> 
> 
> If you can help out with any of these please let me know.
> 
> March 1st.  too late
> March 29th
> June 13
> June 23
> August 21
> October 6
> 
> I will be heading back to WDW in Jan 06, with the possibility of a trip in Oct 05.  I would be more than happy to return the favor.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tracy



I can take the June 23 birthday. I'll send you out a PM also. I'll be going from 6/18-26. Anyone else need one for that time-frame?  Maybe someone who is going to be there in late May would send one to my dd?


----------



## wdwgal

Can anyone send my DD5 a postcard ASAP.... we will be in WDW Mar 30-Apr2.

would be happy to return the favor ....

PM meif and I'll provide the necessary info

Thank you

wdwgal


----------



## mommyzone59

Kritlyn said:
			
		

> Hi.  Anyone going around the first of April willing to send out  postcards to my 4  year old daughter and infant son?  (to the infant, too mostly to impress my 4 year old!)  My daughter loves Minnie and Mickey Mouse.   I would be more than happy to send out 5 postcards for others.  I am going to WDW the first week in May.  Please PM me if interested.  I think this is just a wonderful idea.



KRITYN - Have you found a mailer???  We are going April 17 and could send two card one for each if you still need a mailer.  I have sevral to do already so I can add you to my list.  PM me if you need me.  Happy to help.


----------



## disney4me4ever

Trep72~
Still in the planning stages, but I may be able to help out.  I'm tent. planning on being at the World 11/14 - 11/18.  I'd be happy send postcards out for you.  You can PM me with details.

We'll also be at WDW 4/10 - 4/15 and would be happy to mail a few postcards out.  If I can help out, please send me a PM with details.

Nancy


----------



## mommyrom

I have a Fairy Godmailer already for my 3 kiddos, however, should anyone need a mailing, we will be visiting the Magic  the first 10 days of May...If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer for after May 11th, kindly e-mail me with the details and I will be happy to oblige!


----------



## Kritlyn

Mommyzone59 - I'm all set.  Someone was kind enough to offer already.  I am still available to send out some cards     I'll be down the first week in May.  Send me a shout if interested.


----------



## pooh4evr

We are taking our first family vacation to WDW the first week of May, and I would love it if someone could send my 2 girls postcards we would gladly return the favor to someone else!


----------



## tammyandtommy

Hi All I am surprising my kids with this trip to disney and while we are not going til July 31 my husband and I are telling them April 4th (long story Abbys Bday March 30 Mikes B day April 7th, kinda choose in the middle! )  Anyway I was thinking how great it would be for each of them to get a post card from their fav character saying cant wait till you get here!  Any takers feel free to PM me, for more info!  Thanks In Advance


----------



## andromedaslove

OK, we will be arriving at WDW on April 29th, and leaving on May 2nd. If anyone would like cards sent please let me know before I leave. If you will give me a list of 3 characters favorite first, then next favorite, and so on. Let me know who it is to, and what you want it to say. Along with address. I will be happy to send out as many postcards as I can. 

Dana


----------



## Lesli54

Still looking to send a few more Godmailers if you need them sent sometime during Jun 5-16.  Would like to send three more to "give back" the 5 I requested.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Lesli54

Sorry, hit the button twice.


----------



## Shifletjl

I am also available to send fairygodmailer postcards the week of June 20 - 27.  Please email me and I will be happy to respond.

Thank you for such a thoughtful activity.  My daughter will be thrilled to say the least and I sure would like the opportunity to brighten another's day too.

Jen


----------



## mdsouth

If anyone needs a fairy godmailer, I can do it the week of May 23-26.

Just PM me with the details.


----------



## My2BabiesLexis&Dill

I would love to have 2 post cards sent to my sister and niece.  They will be going to DW the last week of March.  I'd be willing to send some out when I go in Feb 06.  If anyone can do it please pm me.


----------



## andromedaslove

I also need some postcards sent, and as I posted before I am more than willing to send quite a few while I am down there from April 29- May 2. We are taking a trip with my mother, father, and sister in law. Since this is my sister in law's first trip to WDW since she graduated high school more than 10 years ago I would really like to have a postcard sent to her from Mickey. I would also like one sent for both of my children. I would like to receive these cards about 2-3 weeks before our trip which is fairly soon. Can anyone help me??!!


----------



## Ready to go in Ok

I would love for my girls to receive post cards.  I have not PM'd anyone b/c it has been a while since the last post.  We are going 6/12-6/18.  I would also love to send cards while I am there as well.  Just PM me!!


----------



## chatterbox2525

I would love for someone to send my 5 yr old daughter a postcard from Mickey. This will be her first trip and she is so excited about it. We will be going on May 14-21 so if there is someone going down late April  that would do that. That would be wonderful. Also if there is anyone who wants us to send a postcards to their children please let me know and we will send them one. Thanks


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I am going down April 24-29th.  I already have somebody sending me 3 cards.  I would love to pass on the favor.  Please PM me if you would like a card sent.


----------



## mepperson

We are going April 30-May 8.  Could someone please send my   DD(6) one from Mickey?  This is our first visit - she is so excited!  It would be great if she could get it around April 15-25.

I am happy to do the same for someone going later!!!

Thanks, Mary


----------



## CrazyaboutMickey

Ok....I've been reading this thinking how great this sounds, but what exactly are these postcards you are all talking about?  We are going June 13 and have been trying to think of a great way to "break the news" to the grandkids kids about 2 weeks prior to leaving.  Can anyone give me some idea what they look like and how you get them etc....    Thanks!!!


----------



## Daisy'sMom

I'm just going to pick up a postcard with the kid's favorite character and write a note on it from that character.


----------



## jckdisneybound

We will be there May 8th -14th.  If anyone is interested, please PM Character(s), names and address.


----------



## soccermom5

we are giong april 22 and am trying to finish putting things together i have a few postcards to send but will be willing to sent more just pm me soon


----------



## pooh4evr

:thewave:  :thewave: 
  Is there anyone out there who is going to WDW soon?   We are going the first week of May and it would be great if someone going in April could send us a postcard from Belle and Ariel or Pooh!  If anyone needs a mailer when we are there I would be happy to send out cards- just let me know!


----------



## aussiemouse

We'll be in WDW June 15-21st.  If anyone wants postcards sent, let me know.  We'd love to send you one!


----------



## Pegd

We'll be in WDW May 7-14 and would be happy to send some cards.  Please PM if we can help!


----------



## Raising2Princesses

We are taking my two daughters age 7 and 5 to WDW for the first time April 23-30!  I am very excited!  They have no idea what to expect - I can't wait to experience it through their eyes!  If someone could help me with Fairy Godmail a week or two before we go, I would be very grateful.  My seven year old is a big Cinderella fan (she doesn't know that we are eating breakfast in the castle) and my five year old adores Ariel!

Please PM me if you can help!


----------



## Cyndy

We have several trips planned this year...just a fluke, but we are sure excited.  I'll post before each to get your pms and a chance to pay it forward for someone else.  

Next trip, June 5th. :thewave: 

Thanks to all who do this kindness!


----------



## MommytoMJM

I live here and could participate too, we are at WDW all the time. So how does it work?


----------



## Daisy'sMom

MommytoMJM said:
			
		

> I live here and could participate too, we are at WDW all the time. So how does it work?



All you have to do is volunteer to send out a postcard from WDW before whatever date the family is leaving for WDW.  For example, someone is sending my neice, nephew, and in-laws each a postcard from their favorite character saying how excited he/she is that they are coming.  The cards are being sent in late April and when we get to WDW in early June I'm sending out postcards to three boys who are coming later in the summer as well as one to a birthday girl and boy that month.  Go through the posts and PM those folks who are asking for a fairy godmailer during times that could send them.


----------



## Shell76

I will be there June 10-13.  If anyone needs any cards, just let me know.  I would be more than happy to send some out.


----------



## pooksma

We will be visiting the mouse July 6 to July 16. If we can mail a postcard let us know!  

Happy to spread the joy of the Mouse


----------



## cpayne1997

Hello I have 2 children we are going September 11-16 so we would like to find someone going in August to help us out.  I would love to send some post cards as well.  Please PM me.  Thanks....can't wait!


----------



## mommyzone59

Hi I'm leaving April 17th if you need a fairy godmailer I'm your girl.  I have to send cards for my nephews and my girlfriend kids do I can add you to my list.


----------



## christih

We are going to Disney May 6-12, if anyone needs postcards around then, I could do it =)

Also I'm looking for someone to send my little girl a postcard! She is Princess crazy, so that would be wonderful!


----------



## Ready to go in Ok

I have posted before, but didn't get any replies, so I will try again!!    We will be going 6/12-6/18 and would love to send someone cards.  I have my girls lined up to receive cards, and will feel really guilty if I don't return the favor!!  PM me if anyone needs a card or 2 or 5!


----------



## robmary

We are going June 10 through the 21st. If you need a card sent, please PM me. We would be happy to help out.


----------



## NJDisneymom

Is it too late to have one sent to us before our May 5th trip???  Anyone going the next few weeks??????  PLEASE!!!  PM me if you can give my kids this slice of magic.  

I will gladly accept a few names/addresses to send to anyone going shortly after us.   PM me.


----------



## Sthronds

I will be at Disney World May 18-23 and would love to send out some postcards.  Please PM me and give me addresses and favorite characters.  Also any special message you think your child would like.


----------



## disneygirl1977k

My husband and I and our two year old son will be at WDW August 27th through Sept. 4th and would love to send out postcards to anyone who would like them, PM me anytime and I will add you to my list, not a problem, do not mind doing this at all......Kristy


----------



## Gramma Jackie

Please help a Gramma-I just found this thread and we leave in 2 weeks :O   Is there anyone going soon that could send my 2 grandaughters a card???? Please PM me asap-what fun this is!!!! Thanks for helping spread the magic! Jackie J


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Do the people that sign the cards that you turn in to the front desk write notes or just sign them? I would love to send some but I have terrible handwriting. Also, how many do you guys suggest doing? The norm seems to be 5.


----------



## skallis214

We are going to Disney May 7 - 14 and I would be happy to send out some postcards.  Send me a PM.


----------



## HaleynWill'sMom

I will be in Disney from May 1st - May 6th.  I will be more than glad to send out some post cards.  Send me a pm if I can help you.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I will be there April 14-20, and I am willing to do 5-10 postcards and I got the last Disney stamps from the post office  We have PS's at Akershus and Liberty Tree Tavern. Please PM me with name, address, favorite character, second character option, what to say, and date of trip. Please bear with me because I'm new to this but I love the idea and DH is even on board with it which is good because his handwriting is way better than mine.  I will reconfirm requests via PM or email just let me know which one.
Thanks


----------



## PrincessasMommy

Just wanted to say - this is amazing! 

We leave in 2 weeks and my oldest dd recieved her postcard yesterday! 

I just handed it to her from the mail box and barely glanced at it - I saw Mickey and knew! 

She kept saying over & over "You won't believe it Mom, you won't believe it!" 

Her mouth was literally hanging open, she was so amazed, she showed her Grandparents, babysitter and her baby sisters and everyone thought it was truly magical! 

That Mickey somehow knew she was coming! 

She'll always remember this and it was a great moment, thank you all for making it happen! 

To those who started it and those who continue it, what a great thing to do!

I already have my addressees for my chance to send the magic in   2 WEEKS   but I wanted to share my daughter's joy!

KBOLES - I PM'd you!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessasMommy said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say - this is amazing!
> 
> We leave in 2 weeks and my oldest dd recieved her postcard yesterday!
> 
> I just handed it to her from the mail box and barely glanced at it - I saw Mickey and knew!
> 
> She kept saying over & over "You won't believe it Mom, you won't believe it!"
> 
> Her mouth was literally hanging open, she was so amazed, she showed her Grandparents, babysitter and her baby sisters and everyone thought it was truly magical!
> 
> That Mickey somehow knew she was coming!
> 
> She'll always remember this and it was a great moment, thank you all for making it happen!
> 
> To those who started it and those who continue it, what a great thing to do!
> 
> I already have my addressees for my chance to send the magic in   2 WEEKS   but I wanted to share my daughter's joy!
> 
> KBOLES - I PM'd you!


You just made my day! I can just imagine the look on your daughters face. This is the exact reason why we are doing some Fairy Godmailing. I can't wait to get down there and start picking out postcards. I would love to do this for my kids but this time around our trip is a total surprise. I'm even sending my son to school for 1/2 the day.  
I still have space available on my FGM list, we are leaving in 7 days.


----------



## mommyzone59

You have just restored my faith in humanity!!!  
Remember how important accepting youre calling as a fairy god mailer is I had one lined up for my DS as we are headed to Disney for our first trip in 10 days and never received our card.     We have a long list, and Im ready: I have my stamps and addresses all ready to go.  All I need is some postcards and some magic.    We can't wait for the Magic to begin for us!!!! 

Again thanks for sharing!!!!  May all your trip be wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgieut

My kids are 7 and 9. Never have been to Disney.  It's all they talk about. To anybody and everybody.  Now how cool would it be to get a postcard. Oh my gosh!   But my mother and grandmother are going too. My mother went when it opened and grandma did too.  Now I live in Utah and they live in Colorado how cool would it be to send them one too because its all they talk about as well.  Its so funny. My family and I are going June 2-June 6. I would love to send some cards too.  Love it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I've reached my limit of 10 people on my FGM list. They will be mailed April 19th


----------



## chersheyb

Please help I just found this thread and we are leaving for our firsr Family trip in 11 days, my ds (4) would literally wet his pants if could recieve a postcard from MM.  who Am I kidding I would be so excited too!!!  

I will be there 4/21-4/29 so I can send out 5-10 post cards myself just pm me and I'll pack your address.
Thanks
chersheyb


----------



## andromedaslove

I have already posted the dates for my upcoming trip, but wanted to do so again in case anyone wants a card sent. I have only received 2 requests and I am willing to do a few more. I'll tell you what I can do 10, so if anyone needs any please let me know soon. I leave in 17 days!!

Take Care, 
   Dana


----------



## drakethib

1. Thanks to all the Fair Godmailers who sent the cards to my wife who is carrying our baby-to-be. You really made her day.

2. We will be in WDW from April 30th - May 7th. I want to return the favor.

Please PM me and I will send out cards for the next 5 or so people when we are there. Please be descriptive on what kind of card, to who or whom, anything special you want the card to say, and the address to mail it.

Thanks


----------



## Disneymomofsix

I am going May 24 - June 2 and would be glad to send out a few cards. Just PM me if you want cards sent around that time.


----------



## andromedaslove

Alright, I am at 8!! I can do two more. Leaving April 29th thru May 2nd. If you need a couple let me know. I may be willing to do a few more if you have more than 2 children. Let me know soon so I can get everything ready!!

Take Care, 
   Dana


----------



## Georgieut

If anybody wants me to send them a postcard I am going June 2nd.  I know that is still 49 days but hey I can plan for the post cards now.  (Got Disney on the brain)Just PM me.


----------



## alecam

My dates are June 1st through June 6th. I can sent out about 6-8 of them if anyone is interested.


----------



## andromedaslove

Alright I have my 10 for my trip. Everyone who PM'd me your cards will be on their way when we go!! 

Dana


----------



## CinderellaIam

alecam said:
			
		

> My dates are June 1st through June 6th. I can sent out about 6-8 of them if anyone is interested.




You are soo sweet to do this!  I have two nieces that will be visiting WDW at the end of August and are soooooo excited about it.  If you could send each of them a post card they would be thrilled!   I would be glad to return the favor, if you want, when we visit at the end of August. 

Please let me know if you have any left to send. 

Lisa


----------



## drakethib

We will be @ WDW from April 30th - May 7th if anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer.

Just send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

We just got our cards today!!  My daughter is soooooo excited now that Cindy (Cinderella of course) sent her a card.  We also have cards for the other 3 children who are joining us.  My daughter jumped for an hour and had to call every family member to tell them about her mail!!

I already have 5 or 6 names for my April trip but I will DEFINITELY ask again for my October trip.  My DD4 was so excited and I would love to share the feeling!


----------



## chatterbox2525

My family and I will be at Disney on May 14-21st if anyone would like a postcard sent to their child Please let me know. I would love to send out some postcards. Someone is sending my daughter one for when we go so I would love to make someone elses child as happy as mine will be.  
Thanks Traci


----------



## cowtownmom

We will be there arriving June 17 and will leave the morning of the 23rd.  PM me if you'd like for me to send any postcards to your kids.  I can do 6.  Someone is sending to my DD's before our trip, so I'd love to be able to pass on the magic for someone else!


----------



## debbiedoo

If you are interested please PM me with your child's name and address.  I am working on gathering a list of DISers who want to make a child's day!!

I am now paying if forward--it made my daughter's day to receive a card from WDW!!!


----------



## kareneast

Bump


----------



## Dementia

Put me down for May 22-29th


----------



## beth_cam

I'll be in disney late may too


----------



## goofy4tink

Don't we have a Fairy Godmailer thread over on the Families board? I would hate to duplicate.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I'll be there May 18-23.


----------



## Worfthedog

We'll be there 29th April to 14th May & be more than happy to help out.

Paul.


----------



## debbiedoo

I have 16 openings currently available--waiting for those names!!


----------



## debbiedoo

My daughter has received one of these wonderful cards and would live to return the favor.  I have a few fellow DISers ready to help out.  So far I have 29 openings of people ready to send out the postcards.  If you are interested please PM me.  With info and favorite character/address.


----------



## seanmci

I am interested.  We will be there 5/11-5/17.  Thanks!


----------



## party of 3

Hi Everyone,
     I am new to this. How does it work? You send a postcard to my son and we send one when we are there? I will gladly do that. We will be there in June so how do I sign up for this?

Thanks,
Party of 3


I can't wait until our vacation~!!![br]


----------



## debbiedoo

Ok--I have 20 openings of other DISer's wanting to help!!  Let those address's roll in!!  

Just PM me with info. . .


----------



## ksjayhawkfan

If you need more, we will be there June 7-13.


----------



## princessknb

Count us in 5/28/05---6/4/05.


----------



## TigerCheer2009

So, how DOES this work with the sign-y thing? Do you actually have the character sign it or do you replicate it? Also, what do you have to say...like for whoever gets my brother, would you say things like "I can't believe I'm a year away from meeting you" or just the general "Can't wait to see you!" or a mixture???

Your "secrets" are safe with me!  TIA!


----------



## savs

We are headed in 3 Weeks May 7-16.  We would love to receive a postcard and we we love to send on to someone once we are there.  We are also going to Universal for a few days, if anyone would need one from there too


----------



## debbiedoo

Ok----I am looking for :

4 that are traveling after May 27th

and 3 after June 27th----

I have people that are waiting to make someone day!!


----------



## Mellie0119

I'd think a general "can't wait to see ya" greeting would be good.


----------



## Baloo

I'm going to move this over to the Family Board and _hopefully_  merge it with FairyGodMailer thread over there.My first try at this ,I hope I get it right!  


Yipeeee...it worked!!!


----------



## sacandjac

A fellow board member sent my daughter a postcard that read:

The gang and I were wondering if you would come to Disneyworld in May.  We will have so much fun.  See you soon.  Love, Mickey Mouse

The sender dotted her i's with mouse ears.  Very cute.  My 7 year old was running around screaming about Mickey inviting her to WDW.  It really made everyone's day!!

What she does not know is that we will be there for a week May 20th thru May 27th.  We don't plan to tell her until we pick her up from her last day of school.  We will have her bags packed and just head out from school.  We are so excited.  

I would be glad to return this wonderful favor.  I know how much joy a simple postcard can make..


----------



## mrsmom

My kids got one from a diser and i would love to do this, I will be there from April 30-May 7th , I am also going to seaworld and Universal .Let me know
                                 Kim


----------



## pjynx

We'll be in WDW June 15-25. I'd be happy to send some postcards out to kids who will be visiting after us.

Please PM me with name, address and favorite character (or a couple in case I can't get the favorite). I'll respond so you know that I got the email. Thanks!


----------



## Georgieut

I will be there June 2nd - June 6th.  Just let me know.


----------



## debbiedoo

Hey--I thought this was a sticky????  what happened??


----------



## Disneymomofsix

I will be going May 24-June2. I have two that I am sending but would be glad to send more if someone wants them sent during that time. Just PM me with the info.


----------



## boxboy

I am heading down for the first time May 12th-22nd with my 5 yr old dd. Would love to see her receive a card before we go. How can I get involved?


----------



## kakiegirl

Hi!  we will be going June 18th -26th.  I will be glad to send post cards to anyone going after that just pm me info.


----------



## goofy4tink

Hey oh great and all powerful Baloo....what happened to our sticky?? I was lost, wandering around looking for the Fairy Godmailers thread and it changed names and lost it's sticky. Can we have it back please??

So, again...I will also be there from June 18-26. already have one name to send a post card to...anyone else? Just send along a pm and I'll add you to the list. Room for a couple more.

I have someone, at least I think I do, sending my dd a post card in May. Anyone else want to send her one?? Just in case.


----------



## Disney_1derland

We are there May 12-16th, I'm more than happy to send a postcard, pm me the details and we will get on it!  3 weeks to go!


----------



## goofy4tink




----------



## 2BoysMom

Hi all
  I will be there from April 29 - May 3.  Who needs a postcard?

PM me with name, address and a couple of favorite characters and I will send one out to your little one.    


_(It's just not a good day unless there is a dancing banana in your life!)_


----------



## Disneymomofsix

Bumping this up


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

I will be in wdw June 1-9th if anyone needs a postcard let me know--I am already doing one but can certainly do more than one!  
pm me all the info!  Of course if someone would like to do one for my 5 year old princess before June 1 that would be fine also!


----------



## seanmci

I will be there 5/11-5/17, if anyone wants a postcard just let me know in a PM and I will send some out.  What a great idea!


----------



## Baloo

I don't know why the heck this unstuck!   

But here ya go it's back again!   


I just love this thread!


----------



## oogieboogie

HI! I'll be there June 4 - 12. PM me with the info and I'll send one out.


----------



## alecam

Posting again if anyone is interested! I will be there from June 1st throught June 6th, and I can send out a few. Please PM me if you would like some sent to your family!


----------



## pooh4evr

Will be there May 3-10 if anyone needs cards!


----------



## cwnhokie

We will be there May 7th -14th if anyone needs cards.  PM me with the name, address, and a couple favorite characters.  Can't wait!


----------



## Juanaiguana

We will be there May 8-14th if anyone wants me to send a postcard! Just PM me and give me your address! This is a great idea!


----------



## TDS373X

We will be there June 9 thru 18 if anyone needs a fairy godmailer just PM me with your info.....


----------



## babybeag

We will be there June 11-17. I would be happy to help someone out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my2girlsmom

Hi,

My dd's received theirs last week and loved it...so it's time to return the favor.

We will be there May 14-21, and I'll take the first five requests who pm me for postcards!

Marion


----------



## Trish100

This is a brilliant idea.  We are going in July - if someone could send my 6 year old son a card I'd be more than happy to do the same for someone going after me.


----------



## StarHeart1

Hi guys!

I know this is short notice but I was wondering if anyone could possibly send a postcard to my 5 yr old son ( he just found out today we're leaving!) We are leaving May 22 and coming back June 3.  I would be more then happy to do this in return for someone going after me.  

Just PM me your info if you want me to send a card while I'm on my May trip!

Also we will be going for a very short trip on August 15 and he doesnt know yet.  He'd love a postcard and then I could return the favor for anyone going after me.



Thanks

Julie


----------



## DMAMom

We are leaving on Saturday - if anyone wants us to send some postcards, just PM me your info!!!


----------



## mom2dnk

I'm looking to return the postcard favor I received.  The kids really liked it.

PM me if you would like a postcard sent.


----------



## happybratpack

I have one more postcard to send from May 6-15 if anyone is interested.   PM me the info!

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

We would like to return the favor we received as well.  Just PM info to us and we'll take care of it!
Be sure to include info like favorite characters and when (roughly) you're going so we can specialize it for him/her!


----------



## DZNYMGCFAM

Hi!!  I would really like to join in this and have someone send my girls a postcard.  We are going to be arriving at Disney on 6-17-2005 and staying through 6-24-2005.  

If anyone still has room on their list to send us a postcard, please PM me and I will get you the information.

This is such a great idea!!  Thank you everyone!!

Stephanie


----------



## jenndisney

***********all spots are taken--sending 15 yeah!!! *************

I still am able to send out 5 or so postcards.  We will be there June 9th thru the 18th.

PM me the info.  Name, address, favorite character(s) and any special message you want it to say.

I am will to mail to kids  , husbands  , coworkers  , nieces  , nephews  , grandkids  , you name it!

I hope I can repay this on my trip.

Thanks!


----------



## lisametairie

will be going may 10-17th will be glad to send you a postcard if you still need itjust e-mail me and let me know


----------



## DZNYMGCFAM

I have found someone who is going to do this for me...Thank you everyone!!  This is such a wonderful idea!!

If anyone needs one sent in the middle of June (I will be at WDW June17th - June 24th) let me know.  I can do about two more.


----------



## scootersmom

Thanks to joym70 for the postcards for my granddaughters!

My dd and family are leaving Friday for WDW and would like to repay the favor.  They'll be at Disney from 5/8 - 5/13.  If anyone would like postcards, please email or PM me and I'll give them the info so they can mail them out. I'll take info for up to 5 cards.   

Colleen


----------



## Forevryoung

I have room for 3 more cards- PM me

going June 5-12th


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Leaving a week from today and still have a couple more I can send.  Just PM me and let me know!!
Happy to help!!!


----------



## tiggerzpalz

My sons and my brother were lucky enough to get postcards from Mickey and friends for our upcoming trip.  My brother got his first and is so excited he plans on bringing it with him to thank Mickey personally for the note!  My oldest son is just as excited and carries it everywhere.  I would love to repay it and will gladly send out 5.  Just pm with your info, any special characters, etc.  We will be there May 31st-June 10th.


----------



## sassydisneymom

yes I too am looking for a fairy mailer for my son 3 yrs old. we are taking our first trip to WDW June 26-thru-July 3.
I too would love to apy it forword for someone else. So just let me know and I will send post cards while we are there also.
This is an awesome idea!!!
Thanks again
Karen


----------



## Baloo

I'm ready to be a FairyGodmailer!!    We decided yesterday we're taking a quick 3 day trip to catch a Star Wars weekend and the F&G Fest,so I'd be happy to send *5 postcards* while I'm down there.  

We'll be there *May 20 to May23   * ...my boys and I would be happy to send a little magic. Send me a PM!   

I'll be gone tomorrow...all day fieldtrip with DSErich,but will be back online Weds.


----------



## sassydisneymom

I've got my fairy mailer, thank you, thank you,
I want to do this for someone else also. If anyone needs mail sent to their DD I will be there June 26-thru July 3.
Would love to make someone very happy. Let me know.
Maybe we should have a sticky now for July and August??
Karen


----------



## Trish100

I will be at Disney from 15th - 29th July.  Would be happy to be a fairy godmailer for someone.  Let me know!


----------



## Sthronds

I am leaving in one week and I am still taking names!  I am up to 10 now and my mother and I are set to do an even dozen!  I have 2 spots open and am willing to send to future visitors or recent past visitors.  I hope I can keep this all straight! PM me if you are interested.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

YES, GREAT IDEA WHAT DO WE DO? I AM GOING JUNE4-16


----------



## precious02

Thanks to mrsmom both of our daughters received a post card for our upcoming trip!  Now we are almost ready to leave and would like to pay it forward by sending someone a card that is soon to be there or just got home!  Please pm me if you are interested.  We leave Friday afternoon, so i will take pm's through tomorrow (Thursday) like around midnight, as I am sure I will be up scurrying around the house trying to remember what I will think i have forgotten

Sarah


----------



## Sthronds

I have hit an even dozen!  Sorry but I am at my limit for the current trip.  I am really looking forward to being a Fairy Godmailer!  One more week!


----------



## Georgieut

I am leaving in 19 days. June 2-6.  PM me I would love to send out some more cards.


----------



## DWorldObsessed

Hey, What a great thread!  We will be at Disney June 6-12.  Email me if we can send you a card.  Still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my DS and my DSis.


----------



## Bridge203618

My hubby, Step daughter and Mother in Law will be at Disney from June 3-June 5 and again from June 10-12. We are going on a cruise in between those dates. If anyone could send me a post card that would be awesome! I would repay the favor when I am there!!! Thanks again. Email if you can help out.


----------



## StarHeart1

If anyone needs a fairy god mailer I'd be more than happy to send a few more!  I leave on Sunday so please PM me your info.

Julie


----------



## jeannejj

I am going to WDW 5/22-6/3.  PM me with information if you would like a card sent.  I would love to send at least 10.  

Jeanne


----------



## pickinp

My girls received their post cards from Mickey & Minnie yesterday.  Thank you!

I will be going to Orlando June 10 - 19 (plan to spend 4 or 5 days at the WDW) If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer, please PM me with your info.


----------



## debbiedoo

Just a reminder-I leave in 1 week---if you need a fairy godmailer--PM me your info!!


----------



## sprout694

I'm not going until the beginning of November, but if someone has a Bday or something they would like a postcard sent for during that time, I'm your girl!  Let me know, and I would love to mail one!


----------



## dizneefamily5

We leave June 11 and will be there to June 26 - I'd love to send out any postcards needed! Just PM me!!


----------



## Bridge203618

I will be in DW the 2-12 (well the 3,4, 5 and 10, 11) and if someone would like me to send post cards to their family I would be happy to. I have about a week before I leave. Send me a private message and I will be happy to do it...Thanks!!


----------



## goofy4tink

My dd, Kate, got cards today!!!  She was thrilled. Thanks to my fairygod mailers!! I'm looking forward to returning the favor in 3 weeks. Have my addresses all set to go..hope those kids like their surprise as much as my dd dd!!


----------



## Georgieut

I just wanted to say thanks to the fairy godmothers out there.  My kids loved their post card.  I have posted here already but its down to the final days and if anyone needs a fairy godmother I am here for ya.  Just PM me. 

 30   37
   9     7

First Disney trip in 6 days.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Since I will be here til August, if someone needs a fairygodmailer let me know  Will be happy to do so.


----------



## OFFTOWDW

I will be in WDW June 12-21 if someone would like me to send post cards to their family, I would be happy to. 15 days before my family leaves for our FIRST EVER WDW TRIP.

Send me a private message w/mailing info.


----------



## bmderd

All three of my boys recieved their postcards(thank you fairy godmailer) !!!!  I would be more than willing to return the favor.  We will be leaving on June 10 PM me your info if you would like postcards!!!!


----------



## DWorldObsessed

My son and sister got there postcards and we all loved them.  My husband was thrilled for them.  He thought it was cool!  It helped make us all excited for the trip  

 *Doing the less than a week dance*


----------



## pjynx

Edited....I've reached my maximum number. Thanks!


----------



## Bridge203618

I will be in Disney on 6/3, 6/4, 6/5, 6/10 and 6/11

Does anyone need postcards sent???
I would love to send some!!!

PM me and I will be happy to do it. I will just need name, address, post card choice and special text!!!


----------



## joelyfaithsmommy

Will be at Disney June 12-17th, offering my services as a "fairygod mailer"

PM me!

Thanks
Jen


----------



## wright1baby

We will be at WDW 6/10-6/17.  would love to pay it forward.  PM your names and addresses and would be happy to be a fairy godmailer!


----------



## cowtownmom

We'll be in WDW 6/17 - 6/22.  I'd love to be a fairy godmailer for someone!  My DD's just got their cards for our upcoming trip and they were so excited to get them.  I'd love to be able to help spread some pixie dust too!  Just PM me!!


----------



## Thinktinknpixiedust

We are going in July and would LOVE to recieve postcards for our kids, we have 3! Then it would be fantastic to return the favor when we get there! what a fantastic idea... is anyone going in the next month? pm me... i can't wait!


----------



## smfritz03

I would love to have the kids get one of these--would help w/ the breaking the surprize to them to go to the mailbox and find something from Disney!!!   And Im going the week of August 8th, if anyone needs me to mail, I would love to mail the "magic" on to someone else!!  Just PM me!


----------



## DebIreland

I'd be glad to send some postcards from WDW. I can send 10 at least. I'll be there from June 24th to July 6th. PM me if you want me to send some  
*Edited to say I have enough names now and will be leaving soon so won't get on the computer again! Cheers! *


----------



## buzzandwoodysmom07

I would be glad to send postcards - I am hoping that my boys    get their's before we leave!

Please PM me with your info:
Child's name
favorite character
message?

WE leave in 9 days


----------



## Deesknee

I can return the magic!
Thank you our family got ours!  The older kids were swearing it was my handwriting, then they saw the postmark of Orlando!!!! Even they loved it & they're 14!

We'll be there 6/24 - 7/1 would be happy to pay it forward. We can do 3. Just pm me.


----------



## littledreamer7

We got ours in the mail yesterday!  Mine kids were swearing it was my handwriting too and I had to show them the postmark before they would believe me - it was a nice suprise.  I am going the week of june17-25 and would love to return the favor.  Just pm me and I will send them!  Can't wait.

angie


----------



## Coral916

I will be in WDW from October 7th-22nd, I need 3 sent out and will be happy to mail for you if you are there after us!!


----------



## BBGirl

I'll be in WDW 7/3-7/9.  I'm willing to be Fairy Godmailer to up to 10.  PM if you want to be in.  I will PM you back if you are in.  Please include Name, address, charater of choice, Message you'd like me to write.  I will be having charaters at meals sign some for family so if want one like that let me know.
Tina

Edited I have my max.


----------



## xmansmom

I know this is late notice but is there anyone going to WDW in the next few days who could send a postcard to my kids.  I will gladly do the same.  I just found this thread and am so disappointed that I didn't see it sooner.  I will be there June 25 - July 1 so if anyone needs one sent let me know and I'll be glad to do it.


----------



## Arielt

We will there Sept 26th thru Oct 1st.  If someone would be so kind to send a postcard to my DD4 1/2 I would GREATLY appreciate it.      This will be our (DH, DD & me) first trip ever to WDW and we are sooooo excited.    The grandparents and some very dear friends of the family are going to - but they have already been a bunch of times.

DD LOVES the princess!!!!  Cindy, Ariel & Belle are her favorites.

I have been lurking in other rooms for a week or so and know this is a GREAT bunch of people on this site!!!!!!!  I will do the same for someone when we go in September.

Thanks for anything you can do for us!!!
Kim


----------



## 3crazymice

I would love a Fairy Godmailer for DS (3.5 when we go) for our September 24th-30th trip. I would be happy to do some for others while we are there.


----------



## magicmato

If anyone still has room for another postcard to send out, please PM me.  My daughter (who will be 4 next month) LOVES postcards and is so excited to go back to Disney.  (We took her for one day in January while we were in vacation down there.)  We will be back at the end of February, staying on site with her and her 2 year old sister.   

I was planing on trying to have them send me some postcards so I could mail them myself, but this way it would be a treat for me too!  I will also pay it forward by sending the same number out when we go!   

Thanks again!


----------



## DisneycrazedX6

I would like to say Thank-You very much to the great people that sent my daughter(s) post cards!!!  She(3) was totally amazed that Mickey and the gang knew that she was coming this month.  She broke her wrist this month and one of the postcards actually told her to feel better,she can't stop talking about it to everyone!!!

Now it is my turn to pay it forward!!!!  We will be there June 29th-July 12th.  Please PM me with child's name,when you will be arriving or when your last visit was and any personal message.  I will be happy to do 10 or so!!!  Can't wait to talk to you....and go to Disney of course!!!!!


----------



## shellynn24

What a great Thread!  My family will be in WDW August 20-30.  I would be glad to send some Disney mail when I get there.  If anyone is going to be there before us, my DS and DD would love to get one.    Honestly, so would I!  I would like to have one sent to my husband in Iraq too.  If anyone can help, or I can help anyone, just let me know. 

*****I just hit my limit of Fairy Godmail cards!*******

Thanks for my childrens' and my husband's cards!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

By any chance I was wondering if I could get a Fairy Godmailer for my 3 kids.  Two little girls   and one big big big kid  named daddy.  This is our first trip to Disney and we are so excited.  My girls and hubby would be on    if they had personal postcards sent to them.

 Our trip is booked for Sept 11th to Sept 21st;  and we would love  to send out postcards as returned favour; and for upcoming goers.

PM me if your able to help out please and thank you.  


Lannah


----------



## yael azari

:  
                                        Thank-You!
                                                           Thank You!


----------



## jmdm615

Hello everyone,

I had a postcard pixie for my upcoming trip all lined up, but unfortunately, she forgot my address at home and now I'm scrambling to find another before our July 17 departure date. Is anyone out there willing to be a postcard pixie for my sons and my niece? I'm not even sure if I'm posting this on the correct board. Is there anyone out there who's going in the next week or so, who's willing to spread a little magic for my kids? 

Thanks,


----------



## Coodie5

I'm getting so excited just thinking about my son's reaction if he and his sister  were to get a post card from Mickey or Buzz Lightyear.  

We will be at WDW 8/28-9/4/05 and I will gladly send a couple to make a kids day.  I

'm totally computer illiterate and have no idea how do anything.  Could someone fill me in on how to give my son's address and how to get an address to send one when we go?


----------



## SerinaEmily

what an AWESOME idea!!  I'd love to participate.  I have a 6 year old boy, 4 year old girl and 9 month old girl.  Anyone up to sending some postcards our way as we are getting close to our September trip!  PM me if anyone can help us out!  Thanks


----------



## mjslvswdw1

I would love to make 10 kids as happy as my niece was tonight!  She got a postcard from "Ariel" and was beside herself!

I will be in WDW from July 11th until July 14th.  I will send 10 kids a postcard from the MK with a Disney stamp.  I will need each child's name, address, favorite character, and what makes them happy.  Please PM the requests to me, and hopefully I will make your little one as happy as my niece was tonight!

I think I was more excited about our trip then she is....especially when she said...."Auntie MiMi..Ariel says she cannot wait to see me when we are in WDW, are we going tomorrow?!"

Again...the first ten PM's will get a postcard!   

Melissa


----------



## Belle0101

Have 2 boys who I'm sure would be thrilled to receive a postcard (one for each if possible) before our trip.  PM me if you are able to help out. 

And, I will send 5 postcards out during our trip ... PM me your info.  I will update this post when I have 5.  

Thanks!! 

*****Have just hit my limit on mailings*****


----------



## 3crazymice

DS got his first mailer today. He was so excited, he took it to bed with him! Thanks!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

AUG 25-30

Would anyone be willing to send 2 postcards, one for each of my kids?

I have a Tink Lover and a Peter Pan or Buzz Lover.

I would LOVE to do the same when we are there in Aug.

Thanks SO much


----------



## yael azari

!!!!!!!


----------



## aplejax76

Our family will be at Disney July 26 - Aug. 3. I will send to 10 kids. Please tell me their names,address, favorite characters and a special message! I will try my best to get their favorite character. PM me if you would like me to send your child some pixie dust!   Jackie


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'll be there Sept 8-11...I'll be glad to send a postcard!  PM me and let me know your info.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

If anyone is still looking for a postcard just let me know


----------



## 3crazymice

Thanks everyone for the replies. I've got plenty for DS   but I still can send some more.


----------



## PixieDust32

*CAN SOMEONE SEND POST CARD TO MY KIDS BEFORE AUG 1 2005?
PLEASE LET ME KNOW!*

*AND WE ALSO CAN DO THE SAME FOR YOU GUYS, OUR TRIP IS FROM 8-1 TO 8-7 2005, I BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SEND POSTCARDS, JUST LET ME KNOW BY PRIVATE MESSAGE, OR SEND ME AN  E-MAIL*

davidyroxy@aol.com

Enigma2729@yahoo.com


----------



## housecat

What a terrific idea!!  My DD(5) and DS(2) would be thrilled to get a postcard before our trip, which is September 15-23.  I would be more than happy to return the favor and make someone else's day!  PM me with your info if interested!!


----------



## yael azari

We are going to WDW for the 1st time the week of July 22th and I would love for my 2 girls (10 and 3  + a 9yr old Boy) to get a post card in the mail before then. I will return the favor to someone on my trip. If someone could do this for me please let me know. Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## horner5

We'll be at WDW 9/18-9/27 and would be happy to send postcards too.  Please pm me your info before then and we will be happy to oblige!  

If anyone is going down before then and is willing to do 3 cards-I have 1 DS and 2 DD's.  Just let me know.

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## indigoxtreme

I have a few to send out, but I still have room for a couple more if anyone else needs it.  We will be at WDW Sept 3 through 11 and I plan to mail the cards on the 4th or 5th.  Let me know name address special character and anything special that only Mickey or Santa would know about or anything special being celebrated at the World.  Lynn


----------



## PixieDust32

keep it up!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## blondemom

Hi, all.  This thread is fabulous!  I have two boys, and if someone is willing to send send them a postcard (one with both names on it, of course), I'm sure they would love it!  

In return, I'll gladly send up to three postcards.  I'm going August 21 through 27.  If anyone would like my help, please PM me with their info.  

Again, this is an awesome idea.

Lisa


----------



## schatz5k

I'm looking for some who might be able to send a post card to 2 of my DD.  One is haveing her first birthday on August 21 and the other one is having a birthday on Oct 6th.  We are going Jan 29 - 3 Feb 06 and would be happy to return the favor. If you can help please PM me for the details.

 I can't tell you enough how much my other children have enjoyed receiving birthday post cards from their Disney friends.

Thanks all.


----------



## PixieDust32

blondemom said:
			
		

> Hi, all.  This thread is fabulous!  I have two boys, and if someone is willing to send send them a postcard (one with both names on it, of course), I'm sure they would love it!
> 
> In return, I'll gladly send up to three postcards.  I'm going August 21 through 27.  If anyone would like my help, please PM me with their info.
> 
> Again, this is an awesome idea.
> 
> Lisa


 
Gottcha Lisa!


----------



## PixieDust32

schatz5k said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some who might be able to send a post card to 2 of my DD.  One is haveing her first birthday on August 21 and the other one is having a birthday on Oct 6th.  We are going Jan 29 - 3 Feb 06 and would be happy to return the favor. If you can help please PM me for the details.
> 
> I can't tell you enough how much my other children have enjoyed receiving birthday post cards from their Disney friends.
> 
> Thanks all.



Gotcha Tracy!


----------



## PixieDust32

*If anyone else are kind to send post card to my children before Aug 1 - aug 8.
 Please PM me.
Thanks   
Roxy *


----------



## pospisil

We're going for our first trip to WDW Sept 10-17, for my son's 4th birthday, and it would be great if he could get a postcard before we go! My cousin's little girl is going, too, she's 7. Would anyone be willing to send them each a postcard in August?

I'd love to return the favor while we're there, let me know, I'll send out up to 5.

Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## cruisedis05

I would love for someone to send my 2 girls a post card. I would also need a second sent to the other family we are going with. We are going Aug. 23,2005. I will be happy to send to anyone who needs.
Thanks


----------



## Disneykat

We are going Sep 28th-Oct 3rd.Would like someone to send dd9 a postcard.What a great start to our disney trip! I would love to do the same! I'll do up to 3  postcards.


----------



## buzzmom3

We are going September 24-October 1.  Would appreciate someone sending DS3 a post card.  I would love to do the same for other people!


----------



## txmom522

This is such a great idea!   We are going with another family September 17th-25th this year.   We would love to have postcards sent to the kids ( 2 girls, 4 yrs, 2 boys 2 yrs.)  before we go.   We are willing to send out 8 postcards during our trip!  If you are interested in sending or receiving, please Private Message Me the information.   Thanks!  Happy 4th of July!



Christine


----------



## aimb

We had a Fairy Godmailer lined up, but she was unable to send the postcard.  We'll be at Disney the first week of October, and if anyone can send my 3.5 year old son a postcard before then, I would VERY MUCH appreciate it!!!!!

Also, I am already sending out some postcards when we go in October and can send about two more.  If anyone would like one, please let me know.


----------



## Minnie1156

I am going July 13th to 18th PM me if you want any postcards sent.


----------



## MomOf3Mice

We will be going Sept 29 - Oct 5.  We would love to send out some postcards while we are there.  Working on getting some lined up for my kids now.  

This is such a GREAT idea!  I can't wait to see my kids' faces when theirs come!!


----------



## kc10family

We are going to DL 1-6 Sep and would love to receive and send postcards. I have two girls 3 & 21mths. They love Disney anything and cant wait to go. Please PM me if you can send us a post card or if you would like us to send you a postcard. Gabrielle and Elizabeth thank you in advance for taking the time to send them some magic from the great land of magic.


----------



## zcubed

Just a thought...  I read this post a while ago, and I too thought, what a great idea.

I remembered that at my local Jewel, I had seen some Disney postcards.  They are not as great as the ones at WDW, but there were two different ones of the whole gang, several Poohs and I believe Tinkerbelle.

I decided to send them myself, thinking that there was no way my kids would look at the post marks... 

only thing was, when they arrived, I was in the hospital!   But I missed the look on their faces, and anyway, I think they were distracted... the way they explained getting these post cards, it was not the excitement I expected.

So I got more, because I want to see their faces!  

Now, I am just worried that they are not going to arrive in time...  tomorrow!  

Anyway, the point is that if you are having trouble finding someone, maybe check out the Jewel by the postcard section.  Even though it is not exactly the same, I think the effect is.


----------



## Coodie5

We will be there 8/28-9/4.  I can send out three more cards.  Let me know who to send it from and any special message.


----------



## mom2cookies

Hi, we are going Sept 4 - 10 , I will send 5 postcards while there.  Please send me a PM (private message).  Don't be afraid to send me a reminder later (end of aug.)  I will post another message when i have my full count. I will try to find / send favorite character, but can't guarantee any certain picture. 
Can't wait.......  DH   me,    DD 14   DD friend14,   DD12,    DD11,   DS 9


----------



## PixieDust32

Keep it up!


----------



## Drizzo67

What a really delightful thread.  I know its a long time from now but I am going to WDW from Feb 11 to 18, 2006.  If anyone needs a postcard sent for a trip after that time, let me know.  I know a lot of people go to WDW for President's Week (starting Feb 19.)  I'd be more than happy to be someone's Fairy Godmailer.

PM me with details( name, address, ages, favorite characters, etc.)

Dina


----------



## disneyfreak74

We are going Labor Day weekend        If anyone needs a postcard please let me know.  I will send 6.  I need to see if anyone can send some my way?  please PM me and I will give my info and take the info of whoever needs a postcard.


----------



## lorli

We will be going to Disney in August and DD and DNeice have received "fgm" and were delighted.  I'll be there from August 22-31 and wondered if anyone needs a "fgm".  I'm looking forward to paying it forward.  I can send 5.  If you are interested please email me with specifics and I will put them on the list. 

 UPDATE  

I am looking forward to sending post cards, in fact I have many more than I originally said.  At this point I am full.


----------



## Mom2Kelly

Hi!   Just saw this thread and LOVE this idea! We are going to WDW July 18-22 and was wondering if anyone would like to be my 5 year old daughter's Fairy Godmailer??  I would love to do the same for someone else too!


----------



## Naisy68

Mom2Kelly said:
			
		

> Hi!   Just saw this thread and LOVE this idea! We are going to WDW July 18-22 and was wondering if anyone would like to be my 5 year old daughter's Fairy Godmailer??  I would love to do the same for someone else too!



Hello - We are not planning a trip until 2006 but we were there for my DDs third birthday last year. It would be really neat if someone would be interested in sending her a postcard from the princesses for her b-day on July 20. She will be 4 this year and all she talks about is how wonderful her birthday was at Disney last year. She still thinks that she will live in the castle for real when she's bigger. There is no way I can top her b-day last year but that's OK, she will still have a wonderful birthday. A postcard from Disney would really make her day though. Her favorite princess is Snow White. IF someone thinks they could/would do this for me please PM me and I will give you her name and address info. I would also love to do the same for anyone when we go back next year.   
            Take Care, Renee


----------



## dolly-dawne

I am willing to send out some postcards if your looking. My family will be in Disney from August 5th through August 27th.


----------



## JustineMarie

I am going to be at WDW November 27 - December 2 if anyone wants me to send out cards.  I should be able to do at least 5.  I have 2 DD's 4 and 7 and they would love to get one of these in the mail.  We are also going Jan. 22 - 27 if anone is going after that and wants one sent.  PM me and I will be happy to take your info!  

Also if anyone is willing to send my 2 girls one please let me know.


----------



## kaylie&laurensmom

We will be in WDW Labor Day week.

PM me and I will do the first 5 responses!!

This is a WONDERFUL idea!


----------



## MomLC

*  Hi!  I never heard of this before and I am wondering if someone can please explain to me what this is?  Thanks!  *


----------



## forr2grls

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could send my twin daughters a postcard for their 7th b-day (oct 2).I would be happy to return the favor (it won't be until dec 06 when we go next  )you can pm me. thanks


----------



## KristineN

We will be in WDW 9/26-10/2...I'd be happy to send out postcards..PM me your info.

Kristine


----------



## fausz4

I would love to be a fairy godmailer to 5 lucky families!!!!!  We will be in Disney Sept 4 - 10th and take care of this while we are there!  

PM your info!

Darcy
Fausz4

We are full up with families!!!!!!  DIS Boarders are terrific!!!!


----------



## indigoxtreme

MomLC said:
			
		

> *  Hi!  I never heard of this before and I am wondering if someone can please explain to me what this is?  Thanks!  *



What this is, It's a wonderful way that people are sprinkling Pixie Dust to children and to some adults as well.  Some one who is going Home (WDW or Disneyland) will send your children or special some one a post card from there.  It will have the post mark etc.  It will say something like Can't wait to see you from Mickey or princess Tiger Pooh whomever.  If you will let the person know the special character they will try to get a post card like that character, or just a special one.  And if there is a special celebration they can include that.  The children will really believe that it came from WDW etc.  

My DGD has been the receipient of one and she truly feels that Mickey knew she was coming for her 1st trip and her birthday in Sept.  She is 4.  I already have 6 that I am sending in Sept for people on this board.


----------



## bengalbelle

fausz4 said:
			
		

> I would love to be a fairy godmailer to 5 lucky families!!!!!  We will be in Disney Sept 4 - 10th and take care of this while we are there!
> 
> PM your info!
> 
> Darcy
> Fausz4


Sending you a PM


----------



## bengalbelle

We will be in WDW from Sept. 26 - Oct. 1.  I'm more than happy to send postcards for 6 families.  Please PM your information if you're interested   .


----------



## MomOf3Mice

JustineMarie said:
			
		

> I am going to be at WDW November 27 - December 2 if anyone wants me to send out cards.  I should be able to do at least 5.  I have 2 DD's 4 and 7 and they would love to get one of these in the mail.  We are also going Jan. 22 - 27 if anone is going after that and wants one sent.  PM me and I will be happy to take your info!
> 
> Also if anyone is willing to send my 2 girls one please let me know.




Hi!  We'll be there Sept 29 - Oct 5 and would love to send postcards to you.  PM me your info.


----------



## shydonna

We will be in WDW July 24-Aug 5 and my daughters would love to be fairy godmailers for someone.  We can send up to 5. 
PM me before July 22.
    

Update:July 18, 2005--We now have our 5 families for who we will be spreading some pixie dust.
Thanks to all those who have replied.


----------



## melaniemouse

We will be in WDW from July 22-30. I'd be more than happy to send postcards for 5 families. Please PM your information if you're interested ASAP as we leave this Friday.


----------



## Dizneydaz

shydonna said:
			
		

> We will be in WDW July 24-Aug 5 and my daughters would love to be fairy godmailers for someone.  We can send up to 5.
> PM me before July 22.



Sent you a PM.  Thanks


----------



## Dizneydaz

forr2grls said:
			
		

> I would greatly appreciate it if someone could send my twin daughters a postcard for their 7th b-day (oct 2).I would be happy to return the favor (it won't be until dec 06 when we go next  )you can pm me. thanks



I can do it-I just sent a PM

Added July 25th.  I can still do a few FGM-please PM-We're going Sept. 18-24th.


----------



## michelec69

I sent a PM as well.  ThanKs!


----------



## tashartx

I would like to be a FGM in November.  We are going November 10-15, 2005.  I will send postcards to five families.  Please send me a private message. 

tashartx


----------



## soccermomma3

We will be in WDW October 15-22 and my daughters would love to be fairy godmailers for someone. We can send up to 5. PM me if you are interested.   

7/29/05 Update:

I am full on my postcards now. Thanks to everyone who responded....be on the lookout for your cards!


----------



## MelFas

I know its a ways off... but I will send 5 postcards!  Any birthdays?  

I also signed up to do 5 at The Mouse For Less... how funny would it be if I got the same 5 people?


----------



## stacy1229

Hi, this is a great idea!!  I would love it if someone could do this for my 3 children and for my niece.  

I'll be happy to do this for 5 kids when I'm there.

Thanks


----------



## housecat

I posted earlier in the thread, but don't remember which page.  Sorry!  Anyway this will be my first time as a fairy godmailer.  My kids already have their FGM (Thanks Pixiedust32! ) Anyway, I'll be returning the favor to her in September, and I will take four more families...just PM me the details, and I'll take the first four!  Our trip is Sept. 15-22.

Just one question, and sorry if it's a dumb one, but where can we mail the postcards from?  I've been to Disney before, and we've bought postcards just for ourselves as souvenirs...we've never actually mailed them from there.  I'm assuming this can be done from the resort front desk...are there other mailboxes I should know about, lol?


----------



## txmom522

We would love to send out 6 cards during our trip!   Please drop a line!

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## andromedaslove

I will be in WDW from the 17th to the 24th of September. I am willing to send 9 more cards, so if anyone needs one sent please let me know. 

Dana


----------



## robin09

Hi  I don't know if I'm doing this right.  But I'm going to go to Disney August 21st - 26th.  We're staying at the All star Movies.  My daughter is 6 1/2 and I would love for someone to send her a card, preferably from winnie and friends!  If you can do this I would greatly appreciate it!  Feel free to email me  as I don't know if I can find my way back here!  Someone gave me a link to these messages.  

Also I would be willing to send postcards with messages for people wanting one!

Thankyou so much!


----------



## SerinaEmily

Hi there .. I signed my friends' kids and mine up for this and they are over the moon about their postcards.  We'll all be at DisneyWorld from Sept 22-Oct 2 and we'll send up to 12 postcards .. PM me with your details and we'll gladly spread some of this magic


----------



## KIMZKIDZ

My kids would love a card... Were going aug 7-11th...I know this is cutting it close..i just found this board LOL!!

pm me


----------



## KIMZKIDZ

Send me a pm if you'd like a card sent 

going on disney cruise  aug 4-7 wonder
then to the parks   aug 7-11

first 5 families


----------



## Iluvthemouse

I would love it if someone could mail my DD a postcard. We are traveling to POP Sep 16.

Please PM me if anyone is going in the next month.  I think this would be real special for her. She is 6.5 yrs old, BTW


----------



## andromedaslove

I still have seven postcards I am willing to do. Let me know if you need one. We are travelling to WDW from Sept 17th thru the 24th. 

Dana


----------



## goofy4tink

I don't know who sent my Katie a signed postcard from Minnie Mouse, but I have to tell ya...that is one impressed kid!!!  Thanks so much. We were both so surprised. She said, and I quote, "You better get on your DIS boards and say a thank-you to whoever sent this Mom...they rule!!!" She loved her cards from before our trip, but to get a card from Minnie Mouse, saying how nice it was to see her...well, all I can say is thanks!!  I'll be going again in late Nov and more than happy to return the favor. I'll check back in closer to Nov.


----------



## tiggersthebest

I am going to Disney in a couple of weeks and just got a fairy godmailer for my DD5 and want to return the favor and will do it for 5 kids.  I will do it for the first five people to PM me.  I think this is such a great idea.  You would get the postcard at the end of August so we need to be travelling after that.

Mom of two princesses


----------



## walls1999

Ok. I have just received an email from someone willing to send my 5yo DD a post card for her 1st trip. I want to pay it forward. We leave for WDW on December 3rd 2005. I am willing to send 10 postcards. Please PM me with your info. Thank you!


----------



## andromedaslove

I just wanted to update everyone. I originally said I would send 10 cards. I already have 8 and I am willing to send two more. We are travelling September 17th thru the 24th. If you would like one sent please email me or PM me and let me know. 

Dana


----------



## Tamie

Is there anyone who is going this week or next that would be willing to send my DS (9) and my nephew (4, 6) postcards.  We will be going on August 15 and I just found this thread.  I hope someone could help me out, they will really enjoy it, but I understand that it is kinda short notice.

I am willing to also pay it forward.  I have 4 more left if anyone needs me to send any out.  Again we will be there from 8-15 to 8-18. 

PM me either if you can send them or would like your child to receive one.  Thanks again.


----------



## trayletha

Hi - We'll be in the World Sept 11-17 would love to make a contribution to this, and know DD 6 1/2 would love to get one please PM and we'll set it up.


----------



## Tamie

Hi everyone, I just wanted to let you know that I have gotten all my postcard children already.  I have PM'd those who I can send to. I will try to get them and send them out by Tueday August 16.  If those who I am sending the postcards to have any questions, just PM me.  

Hope everyone has a great time at Disney.


----------



## twotoohappy

I'll be going to WDW with my dd and her 2 friends.  I have a couple of people to send cards to , but I could still send more  
PM me

Let's keep spreading the magic


----------



## Tomandtammy

Hi I was sent 2 post cards by a wonderful fairy godmailer! I would love to return the favor!

Please PM me for more info

I can send up to 4

Our trip will be from August 20-August 31


----------



## CA Disney Fans

I'll be at WDW from 8/24 - 9/3.  This is a wonderful idea and would like to be a part of it.  I am willing to do five postcards.  Please PM me to arrange it.  Also if someone could be my DS10's fairy godmailer, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you,
Stacy


----------



## dudedisney

I would love to be a part of this.

There are three little girls who are so excited they can't sleep at night...and we don't go until Oct break!

If someone would like to PM me, I will be happy to return the favor or pass it on in Oct while we're there...

This is soooooooooo cool!


----------



## pospisil

dudedisney, I'd be happy to send postcards to your girls! We're going Sept 10-17. PM me with the details!


----------



## lorli

I'll be going August 22-31 and still have room for 3 more post cards please pm if you are interested.


----------



## twotoohappy

Anybody know the postage from Orlando to Canada?  Will a 37cent stamp cover it?  Thanks!   ( found it, it's  .50 for a reg. size postcard )

found a site to check postage to anywhere..http://ircalc.usps.gov/default.asp?Mode=Intl_Single&CID=10054

found this info too...."At press time, domestic postage rates were 23¢ for a postcard and 37¢ for a letter. For international mail, a first-class letter of up to 1 ounce costs 80¢ (60¢ to Canada and Mexico); a first-class postcard costs 70¢ (50¢ to Canada and Mexico); and a preprinted postal aerogramme costs 70¢. Point your Web browser to www.usps.com for complete U.S. postal information, or call tel. 800/275-8777 for information on the nearest post office. Most branches are open Monday through Friday from 8am to 5 or 6pm, and Saturday from 9am to noon or 3pm"


----------



## goofy4tink

Hey guys....just booked a last minute trp for next week...Aug 5-9. Anyone need a postcard for their little ones while I'm there? Send me a PM before I leave and I'll get it out over the week-end. Let me know of any special characters you might like.

edited to say I have as many as I can handle. Next time I go I'll post!!!


----------



## meeko_33785

I'm going to be at WDW next week and will be happy to do a few post cards if needed. You'll have to PM me with names, addresses and info by Monday evening though for me to be able to get them. Hope I can be of help.  

Update: I won't be able to check my PMS from this point until I get to WDW, so I'll only be able to fufill the two requests that I have already recieved.


----------



## dudedisney

Pospisil,
I have been trying to contact you and it's not working...sent you another PM this morning...

Didn't want you to think I was ignoring you!


----------



## jaame

Would someone be willing to send postcards to my boys?  PM me if you're able to.  I will pay it forward during our trip in October.  Thanks!


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

I am going Sept 25- Oct 1.  I'll be glad to send postcards to the first 10 who email me - if anyone is going before and would be willing to send one to Ally, please let me know, or maybe after and she can remember the people she's met - that would be great too!  I don't know how the PM system works, but I'm sure I can figure it out!

I have 2 now - can take 8 more!!! 

You guys are great - Ally is going to get lots of postcards!!!

I still have room for 6 more if anyone is interested in me sending to their little ones!!!


----------



## TheDisneyBunch

Anyone going in August that would not mind sending my little man a postcard?  We go Sept 5-10 and I know he would love to get a postcard before then.  He loves Mickey, Donald, Goofey and Pinocchio.    I will be glad to pay it foward on my trip as well.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Boy, you people on the DIS boards are so kind!  I just heard of this, and think it is such a wonderful idea.  Would anybody be able to send my DD7 and DD4 postcards?  We are taking a trip over Labor Day weekend - September 1-5.  I'd certainly be willing to pay-it-forward when we go.

Please PM me if you are willing and able.

Thanks!


----------



## Jesuslover

Our family will be at WDW September 18-25. 
Anyone going before then, my kids would love a postcard  
just PM me 
Also, who needs a postcard while we are there?   
Thank you.  This is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

I will be in WDW with my family Labor Day weekend September 1-5.  Someone is being kind enough to do this for my two girls DD7 and DD4.  I would love to return the favor.  PM me with your address, children's names, favorite characters, and anything in particular you would like in the note.

David


----------



## adisneymama

We are going Sept 10 -14th.  We will be sending a postcard to a fellow Diser on our return, but would someone be able to send one to my DD?  Please PM me if you could.  TIA


----------



## ptslp

We will be there Sept 25- Oct 4.  I would love to send to some future visitors!!  We did this for our last trip - ds and dd received cards and we sent a bunch.  Now that they are a little older and ds has been there, he will find it even cooler to receive a card!! 

Please PM me if you can send to my kids!!

Also, PM me if you need cards sent- I can send a total of 10 cards this trip!!


----------



## dee47

I'll be at WDW 8/24-9/3. If anyone wants postcards for their little people, please PM me


----------



## MomOf3Mice

Hi all!

We will be going to the World 9/29 - 10/5.  Our kids received their postcards and went nuts with excitement!  We would love to send some to others!  We can do 5 families.  PM me with your info.


----------



## 2by2kat

Hi all. We will be in WDW October 19-25. I would love it if my two girls could get cards before we left! I would also love to send out cards for 5 or 6 children as well! Please PM with any info. 

       Thanks!
        Kathy

Thank you to the Wonderful Fairy Godmailers who got back to me so quickly. I am set for cards for my girls now, but if anyone is looking for their children, please send my your info and I will happy to mail out for you!
 K


----------



## cristbaby

I will be at DW from Oct 2 - 9.  I would be glad to send out 4 or 5 postcards when I am there.  If there is anyone that will be going soon, I would appreciate it if you could pm me and maybe send off 3 postcards to my grandchildren.  TIA


----------



## cpayne1997

Hello   we are in need of 2 postcards before the first of September.  If anyone is willing to help me out please PM me.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mom2mad

Would love to find someone to send postcard for DD, we will be there Sept 3-9....I will pay it forward  Please pm me....  
Thanks a bunch


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

HI
We will be at DW from Aug 25-30, my kids got postcards a few weeks back and were SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to do the same, the first 5 People to PM me will get a postcard.  Just send me your addy and kids names and month you will be there, I will send them when we arrive.  Please let me know who your child's favorite character is, I will try and find postcards that have them on it, if I cant I will do the standard group of Mickey, Minnie, etc

************I have 5 kids to send postcards to now.**************


----------



## pegster

I would be glad to send out 6 while we are there. We are going September 24th - October 1. please just email me and let me know.
this is a great idea!


----------



## mickey fan

I would love to have post cards sent to my kids. We are going Sept. 9-12. I would be happy to pay it forward. Please PM me if you can do this for me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shydonna

Reply regarding mailing postcards from WDW---Just back from WDW, and we asked castmembers and MGM, Epcot and MK all have mailboxes picked up each day (we used one on Main Street @ MK).  We did find that MGM was the only one with a store that sold stamps (Disney 37 cent stamps-quite cute), however, we were told EPCOT has a stamp machine near Spaceship Earth.  Hope this helps.    


[""]I posted earlier in the thread, but don't remember which page.  Sorry!  Anyway this will be my first time as a fairy godmailer.  My kids already have their FGM (Thanks Pixiedust32! ) Anyway, I'll be returning the favor to her in September, and I will take four more families...just PM me the details, and I'll take the first four!  Our trip is Sept. 15-22.

Just one question, and sorry if it's a dumb one, but where can we mail the postcards from?  I've been to Disney before, and we've bought postcards just for ourselves as souvenirs...we've never actually mailed them from there.  I'm assuming this can be done from the resort front desk...are there other mailboxes I should know about, lol?[/""]


----------



## jennabenna27

I will be going to WDW from 9/24-9/30, and would love if someone would send my DD (6) and DS (turning 5 while we are there) a postcard. I will definitely return the favor while I am there, so if anyone would like me to send some out while I am there, I would be more than happy...just let me know. Thanks in advance!
Jenn


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

Anyone going next week????  I would love to get a postcard for my two sons before Sept 1 -- please PM me if you can help?
I will also send out 3 while we are there Sept 1-5--- the first 3 to PM me will get them, just give me names and addresses and what character name you want signed?
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kc10family

I have room for 4 more postcards. We will be in DL 1-7 Sep. The first four to PM me will be put on my list.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I would like a fairy goodmailer - we are going on Sept 22nd can anyone help me?

Also I would be happy to be a good mailer - I am there sept 22 til the 1st of OCt.

What exactly is a fairy god mailer lol ?


----------



## mom2cookies

Eventhough the FGM that i sent our address to didn't come through for US, we are still willing to send out 5 postcards.  I had posted before that we were willing, but no one has sent their info.  We are going to be in WDW from the 4th thru the 10th of Sept.   IF you would like a post card sent, PM or email me your info.  (dcwlksnrayne@aol.com.)    

DH  
Me  
DD14  
DDfriend 14  
DD12  
DD11  
DS9


----------



## dee47

I'm doing the single digit dance      

I'll be at the World from 8/24 to 9/3. I can take 3 more people for postcards (I budgeted myself 6). If you want a postcard, please email me. 1st come 1st serve


----------



## momof2rphtoo

Will be at WDW Aug.21-Aug.27 First 5 people to PM me will get postcards. Make sure to include names, addresses and  if you would like to special request a particular character ( Mickey,Pooh etc) and I will do my best to accomodate.    Sheila
  4 more Days!!!!   Can't wait!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I have a couple of kids to send FGM cards to but I'm willing to send more if there is a need.  I'm going 9/8-9/11.  PM me if you need something for after those dates!  Please include favorite characters and if there is any special occasion for the trip.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I am willing to do lots of these! It sounds fun!
I am there Sept 22nd til Oct 1st

I am new at this though, so please let me know what you want it to say. 

Just PM me with details/special requests. 



Mommy and Sean


----------



## Little Grampy

I've never posted before so I hope I'm doing this right!! We are very excited about our upcoming trip with our grandkids (09/24 to 10/01). They would be SOOO excited to receive a card beforehand. Please email me if you would be willing to do this. I will gladly send some postcards out while we are there!
Thanks!
Linda


----------



## sunnyd11

CALLING ALL FAIRY GOD MAILERS!!!  We are in need for someone to send 2 cards, for our 4 disney darlings!!!  We will be heading out on Sept. 10, and will be happy to return the favor to any in need.  Please let me know if anyone can help us, and any who could use our help, we will be there 9/10-9/17.  Thank-you!!


----------



## dee47

I've reached my quota, everyone! 

Leaving Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## momandseandodisney

I still have room for more - going Sept 22nd til the 1st of October. Let me know if you want me to mail something out . . ..


----------



## pegster

I Still Have 4 More If Any One Wants One. We Are Going Sept24 - 0ct. 1
Thanks!


----------



## indigoxtreme

Thanks goes out to Tinkerbell81284 for her wonderful mail that was sent to my Granddaughter.  She went well above and beyond when she sent her card to Desiree.  She knew it was her birthday celebration at WDW and sent her a special B/D card from Mickey, Donald and Goofey.  With special surprise in it.  Md DGD was so excited and appreciated it she will be 4.  She shows everyone her card.  Thanks again to all on here who make a child and/or adults day by being so kind.  I am returning the favor already when we go down on 9-3, I have 7 to send out and we (My MIL and me)can't wait to give a smile to someones child.  Thanks again.


----------



## indigoxtreme

My sweet DGD was visited again by another Fairy Godmailer, Feralpeg.  I thought it might have been her and PM her to be sure.  I am sure all here know how outgoing she is and always shares her Pixie Dust with all of her Dis Friends.  She is a wonderful person who gives of herself all the time.  Bless Feralpeg and all the Fairy Godmailers out there.  They share so much joy to all of us and our children.  Thanks again


----------



## cuppycake

**********************************************

I have a bunch  (11) and am all filled up!


----------



## JillL.

this is so sweet!!

 i am willing to  do some to i will take the first 4 pms i get!!
we will be ther sept30-oct7

let me know  

JillL.


----------



## wlweems

i tried to PM someone in regards to sending postcards to my 3 kiddos and it will not let me post a PM, something about URL's...i have no idea what those even are???  DUH...

anyway, we are going to the mouse Sept-30 thru oct 10, i would of course LOVE to get in on this too!  how fun is this??

so, if someone is going beginning/mid septmeber and would send postcards to my kiddos please email me at 

whweems (the at @ symbol) dot com


thanks

wendy


----------



## wlweems

Ok, wierd, it would not let me post my eamil address on the previuos post so i "spelled" it out......obviuosly that must be what a URL is?  huh???


----------



## tyjacs

We are going to WDW for the second time ever (first time was 6 years ago!) Sept 20th.  The first time we stayed at Shades of Green, which is such a blessing for those in the military, but this time we are staying at Port Orleans. I think it would be wonderful for my boys (ages 9 and 11) to get a postcard and would be happy to pay it forward for others.  Anyone wiling to do this for us?

Also, does anyone have tips on Disney transportation?  We plan on only using their transportation to get around.  Should we just go ahead and rent a car or stay with our original plan?


----------



## jenanderson

My family will be at WDW on October 14th for 6 nights.  We are more than willing to mail a little something to some children who are still counting the days.

If you would like me to do this for your child/children, please send me a PM.  We will try to do about 5 kids worth!

While at Disney we always try to do things for other people - just to add magic to their day.  This is a great idea!

Jen


----------



## momoftriplets

HI! I'm new here!    I just found this thread & would LOVE to have a Fairy Godmailer for my children, DD8, DS8 & DD8.  We are making our second trip to the world Oct 1-8.  I would be more than happy to be Fairy Godmailer to another family when we go.  Thanks!


----------



## roliepolieoliefan

I would love if someone could send a postcard to my DD and DS for our trip September 25-Oct 1.  It will be my DD's 2nd birthday during our trip, and DS(7) is also very excited.  I will also return the favor and will send out at least 10, if anybody is going after us.  Please PM me.


----------



## Steph H

I'll be going October 1-8, would be willing to do a few post cards.  I've never done this, but I assume you just send a post card from "Mickey" or "Minnie" or a princess to tell the child(ren) how excited the characters are that they (the kids) are coming to visit.

I'll take the first four PMs I get.  Thanks!

*Met my limit, thanks!!*


----------



## Firepower

I just found this thread, it sounds way too cool. I am looking for someone to send my two DD's ages 5 and 2 a postcard for our up coming trip. We will be there Sept.24-Oct.1. Please pm me if you would like to help me out. In turn I would be more than happy to do the same for someone else. Have a Magical Day.

Fire


----------



## wlweems

thank you!  i sent you a PM...

We are going Sept-30-Oct 10, I would be wiling to do some of these great mailers also...any takers?

wendy


----------



## Huntava

wlweems:  I tried to PM you, but since it is the first time I have tried it, I don't know if I did it right.

Can I get on your list to have a neice & nephew recieve the mailers?

We are doing a big family trip in November, so I could send some then for some people, I would just need to be informed exactly what would need to be done.


----------



## MickeyP

Would love a postcard before our Sept. 27th trip. Thanks and I will return the favor and send some to others.


----------



## Vickie46

Hi

My little girl would love  a post card from a princess or anyone.. We are going Sept 28-Oct 02..   If anyone can do this for me.. I will return the favor for the next person... this is such a great idea!

Thanks a bunch.

SCH17@bellsouth.net


----------



## wlweems

I think I PM'd you?  check it out!

Wendy


----------



## momoftriplets

We are going Oct 1-8 & would love to send some postcards.  PM me.  I will take the first 5 I get. Thanks!
B


----------



## adisneymama

Vickie46 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My little girl would love  a post card from a princess or anyone.. We are going Sept 28-Oct 02..   If anyone can do this for me.. I will return the favor for the next person... this is such a great idea!
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> SCH17@bellsouth.net



Vickie - I tried to reply to you but it wouldn't accept the email.  Send me your info and I will mail one while I am there.

My DD rec'd her card from Mickey yesterday and was so excited!  Thank you FGM!


----------



## reginaastralis

My family and I are going to Disney 9/3-9/5.  I would love to send five postcards out, I think this is an awesome idea.  PM me if you're interested with all your details.  Thanks!

Amanda and Juliette *1/2/05*


----------



## gracey712

We're going to be in wdw on 10/7 and I would love if someone could send my girls a postcard, I'd be more than happy to returnt he favor. PM me is anyone can do this!  THanks!


----------



## pegster

we are going september 24 - oct. 1 i have enough to do 4 more.
thanks!! my daughter got hers this week loved it!!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Mice

Okay guys!  I have posted three times asking if anyone wanted me to mail postcards to their kids and have gotten NO replies!  

We will be there 9/29 - 10/05 and would love to send out some cards.  Our kids got ours and were SO very excited! (Thanks minnie1156!)  PM me with your info!


*Sorry guys!  I've got all I can handle!  Hope you all have wonderful trips in the coming weeks and months!*


----------



## tashartx

tashartx said:
			
		

> I would like to be a FGM in November.  We are going November 10-15, 2005.  I will send postcards to five families.  Please send me a private message.
> 
> tashartx



I am still looking for four families to be FGM for November 10-15.


----------



## princessjv

We will be there Oct. 4-13th and would love to brighten your dc day!  

Please PM me with your info and I will FOR SURE send one to your family (my FG forgot about us  ).   I have room for 4 families.


----------



## SeaShelley

My family and I are going 10/14 through 10/25 and would love to send a few postcards to those traveling after us.  Just PM me!

This is such a great idea!


----------



## Huntava

wlweems:  I sent you a PM, I hope I did it right.  Thank you.


----------



## ntburns22

My DD has come up with an idea for her 100 days of school project thanks to JoJo's Circus. She would like to have 100 Disney postcards for her 100th day of school. This isn't until much later on (Feb maybe) If anyone could help her out please PM me. I would also be able to send out to 4 more families when we go in October.


----------



## jenstang25

i will be in disney from 9/24-10/1...if anyone needs a fairy godmailer just pm me with info and i'll be more than happy to mail one out to your little one


----------



## CarolRN

Sorry but I've reached my limit.  I hope everyone has a wonderful trip!

I would be happy to send out 5 postcards on the 20th.  We are going to Chef Mickey's on the 19th so I'm going to take the cards and try to get them autographed.  Just PM me your childs name and address and I'll take care of the rest.  I may not respond until Friday but I'll try to let you know I received your PM.


----------



## gracey712

We're arriving Oct 7th and my girls would love to get a postcard from Mickey before we go...any takers?


----------



## CarolRN

Gracey712,   PM me your info, I will send out postcards on Sept 20.  I am dining at Chef Mickey's on the 19th and am going to try to get them autographed.

Carol


----------



## gracey712

I just sent my info. Thanks so much.


----------



## New England Eeyore

I will be in WDW Oct 18-23. I'd love to spread some of the magic so if anyone needs a godmailer, PM me.


----------



## indigoxtreme

Tink thank you very much for the postcard to Desiree.  It arrived today and we leave at 5:30 in the am so your timing was perfect.  You have been a wonderful fairy Godmailer.  Someone I will never forget and I know Desiree will not either.  She is so excited today and the postcard just made it that much more real to her.  Thanks for all you have done to make her 1st trip and her birthday celebration so wonderful.  We will let you and everyone  know how the trip went.


----------



## KTSMOM

We are going to DW on 9/24 and then will be on the cruise so if anyone needs a pc during that time from either DW or the Disney cruise pm me and i'l be glad to send one your way!


----------



## Tinkerbelll

We're going Sept.30th through Oct.9th and would be more than happy to send some cards! Just PM me with the information (including what kind of card and what you want it to say). There's nothing better that keeping the magic alive through the eyes of a child


----------



## comom27

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> I will be in WDW Oct 18-23. I'd love to spread some of the magic so if anyone needs a godmailer, PM me.



Did someone take you up on this already? We need 3 pc's. We're going Nov. 12 and would be glad to Pay it Fwd. Also, I'd be happy to help with the 100 day project - just send me your info.

Please let me know if you can help.


----------



## Nank

My DS got his postcard from Mickey today.  He is 4.  You should have seen his face light up when I read it to him.  I can't wait to go!!!

Thank you Fairy Godmailer!  What a cute little idea!


----------



## cpayne1997

First off I want to thank our Fairy Godmailer, my children received their postcard and it totally made their day!!!  We had a family that we were going to send cards to but they never got back to me with their addresses.  So the first 2 families to PM me, I would be more than happy to make your little ones day!  I leave in a week so please get me all of your info quickly.  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## pegster

i would like one if it is still available. my little girl likes  cinderella, mickey mouse snow white. 
macy daniels
405 kendall haven
smithfield, va 23430

we leave september 24th


----------



## redmomof4

Please pm me if you are available to send some postcards to my kiddos! Thanks
Shawna


----------



## DisneyFreq

We will be in the "world" from Dec. 14-20. Anyone there the week before that could send a fairy godmailer to my two kids? I'd also be happy to pass the favor along.


----------



## tiggerzpalz

We are going down November 7th with 28.  This is a big family trip with parents, siblings and kids.  All the kids are so excited!  Am looking for someone who might be kind enough to send out 6 postcards.  One for each family.  Will send info to person who can do it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Callalily6

We are going to be in WDW 9/26-9/29.  I would be happy to send a few postacrds to the first few people that PM me.  

Also - I cant seem to find anyone to send a postcard to us.  Anyone going to be there that could mail one in the next week or two????  I only need one for my little princess. 

Thanks!


----------



## littlelaura

we are going to WDW on 29 sept, and would love a postcard to our ds4 before we leave. it will be his first holiday, and he is really looking forward to it. getting a personal greeting would really make it even more special. pm me if you can help.


----------



## digskat

We are going Oct 14-23 and I would be happy to send to the first two people who pm me.


----------



## JudimouseNC

We are going October 15-22 and would love to ahve a postcard mailed to our grandchildren who are going with us.

Also, if anyone needs a postcard mailed out from WDW while we are there, please pm me.  

Have a Disney Day!


----------



## MomOf3Mice

Yea!  I get to be a Fairy Godmailer for three families!!  Can't wait to spread the magic.  I can take 2 more families, if anyone needs some cards.  We will be there 9/29 - 10/05.  PM me with your info!


----------



## Callalily6

Callalily6 said:
			
		

> We are going to be in WDW 9/26-9/29.  I would be happy to send a few postacrds to the first few people that PM me.
> 
> Also - I cant seem to find anyone to send a postcard to us.  Anyone going to be there that could mail one in the next week or two????  I only need one for my little princess.
> 
> Thanks!



I can take two more family for PCs.  They will be mailed out on the 28th of Sept.  

 And I still need a fairy godmailer!   

 Is nobody going to WDW in the next week or so???

 

Help!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Callalily6 said:
			
		

> I can take two more family for PCs.  They will be mailed out on the 28th of Sept.
> 
> And I still need a fairy godmailer!
> 
> Is nobody going to WDW in the next week or so???
> 
> 
> 
> Help!



Callalilly, we're going in 8 days.  PM if you still need a FGM.  I can do a few more.  

(Revised-I sent you a PM)

8 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## digskat

Does anyone know how much it is to send a post card to Canada from WDW? Thanks


----------



## stepmom3

Thanks for the PM.  I really appreciate it!  I just noticed we are both from ATL, what a small world!    I hope you have a wonderful trip!    
Jill


----------



## kimkracun

We will be going to Disney World Oct 12-17.  I would love it if someone could send my kids (Hanna-4 and Ty-2) a card.  I will do the smae just email me thanks.


----------



## kimkracun

We will be going to Disney World Oct 12-17.  I would love it if someone could send my kids (Hanna-4 and Ty-2) a card.  I will do the same just email me thanks.


----------



## Dani&Pao'sMom

Fairy godmother 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi! Our family DH, DD4, DD1 and myself will be there from oct 21-30 and will be very happy to send some post cards. Please PM your info, favorite character(s), message etc. 

I learned about this here in the DIS and I must say that it is a wonderful thing to do for kids! I agree security is an issue, your info will be safe with me. We don't even live in the US.... (if that helps  ) and we will be mailing before leaving.

And if there's someone going before us, I'd appreciate if you could send one to my kids! And we do have a special service to receive mail in the US that it is forwarded to our country so it is regular mail, not to be sent outside the US.


Thanks!


----------



## Callalily6

I'm all filled up...Im sending about 20 cards!  One Mom made a wonderful suggestion to offer to swap cards...Since I'm there 1st I will send her kids a card and when she is there after me, she will send my daughter a follow up card...Just a suggestion for those of you that are having trouble finding a fairygodmailer...a lot of people are asking and not too many are sending this month.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I have 16 card that I am sending, and willing to send more going Sept 22 for 13 nights. If anyone wants me to send some message me SOON!

Thanks


----------



## gracey712

I will be in wdw oct 7-15 and would be happy to send some pre-trip joy, pm me your info.


----------



## DisneyFreq

I want to be a fairy godmailer too!!!! I'm willing send out three....(wow...20 sounds like a lot...sort of like the dreaded christmas cards I have to mail every year....but this should be a BLAST!) I'll be in the world 12/14 thru 12/20....there has got to be SOMEONE coming down for Christmas that would like their little one(s) to recieve a card....right?


----------



## bengalbelle

I just want to thank our Fairy Godmailer, fausz4, for sending DS(4) and DM(almost 70) postcards.  They both liked them, and DS is carrying his around "reading" to everyone!
I can't wait until we're able to return the favor in a few weeks!


----------



## pegster

THANKS SO MUCH FOR OUR POSTCARDS FROM THE FAIRYGODMAILER. MY DAUGHTER LOVED THEM. I HAVE ROOM FOR 2 MORE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE ME TO SEND THEM OUT. WE LEAVE ON THE 24TH, EMAIL ME.


----------



## safaulk

What a wonderful idea!  We will be going Sep 23 to Oct 2.  Is there any fairy godmothers out there who would be willing to send to my girls.  I have three girls, Jennifer Michelle 16, Jeanette Marie 9, and Jenna Miranda 6.  I would also be willing to send cards to someone.  Just PM me!


----------



## TKERBELL

Hi all, I just wanted to post the dates of travel for family - We will be there October 8 - 14 if anyone would like for us to send postcards to anyone just PM me with name(s) address(s) and at least 3 favorite characters...FYI there is a similar thread "Paying it Forward" if anyone is interested....Lots of Pixie Dust on these boards!!!!!!


----------



## tiggerzpalz

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who volunteered to be our fairy godmailer.  We are all set and I cannot wait for our kids to get their cards!  Thanks again to all.


----------



## Lora

TKERBELL said:
			
		

> FYI there is a similar thread "Paying it Forward" if anyone is interested....



Where is that thread?  I did a search, but can't find it.

Nevermind...I found it.    

Ok - here's my offer:

We're leaving this Saturday (17th) for WDW.  I will send postcards to 8 families who are going soon (with no other fairy godmailer).  Please PM me with names, addresses, requests, etc.  I'll post again when I have my 8.  I'm new to this, so I'm not sure what to say on the postcard - any hints on that would be appreciated.  I will most likely mail the postcards on 9/23.


----------



## TKERBELL

Lora said:
			
		

> I'm new to this, so I'm not sure what to say on the postcard - any hints on that would be appreciated.  I will most likely mail the postcards on 9/23.




If you are sending PC's to future WDW travellers you could simply put something like this

"Heard you were coming soon, can't wait to see you" or " Looking forward to seeing you soon"

and then sign it with a fav. character signature or if you can swing you might be able to actually get the character to sign it for you......


----------



## MomOf3Mice

This is for Twotoohappy:  I got your e-mail and would love to send your cards, but I've tried twice to e-mail you back and it would not deliver.  PM me to let me know you saw this.  I have your address and everything, so I think we are all set!


----------



## TSWJan78

We leave on Friday and would be happy to send up to 5 cards...  PM me and let me know.

Tara


----------



## goofygrandparents

Sent you a PM, thanks so much )


----------



## safaulk

I've gotten one person to send to so far.  Anybody else?  We are going Sep 23 to Oct 2.  Just pm me with name, fave characters, and address.


----------



## KTSMOM

I just wanted to give a big thanks to my daughter's fairy godmailer. She got her card yesterday and was just thrilled to know that Cinderella was looking forward to her visit!
This is such a great idea!


----------



## jmcdc

Hi everyone.  We are going December 17th - 20th.  I'll be more than happy to mail a postcard or two.  Also, it would be great if anyone could help me out.  Please PM me if I can help you or if you can help me.

Thanks!


----------



## Lora

If you want a fairy godmailer, there are offers out there right now if you read back a bit.  I'm putting the PMing responsibility on the shoulders of those who want to receive to postcards.  For me, it's just easier that way.  So far, I have only one of the 8 I offered.


----------



## Toadman99

My turn to pay it forward.  I will be travelling to WDW 9/30 thru 10/8.  I will send FGM the first five who PM me with card preference, name, and address.

- Todd

PS: Thanks to Lora who will be my kids' FGM!


----------



## ZACH&BELZMOM

We will be in WDW Oct. 16-22, 2005.  I'm glad to send back FGM for you little ones  while I'm there.  First 5 people free. Please let me know, name, address, favorite character, etc.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

KTSMOM said:
			
		

> I just wanted to give a big thanks to my daughter's fairy godmailer. She got her card yesterday and was just thrilled to know that Cinderella was looking forward to her visit!
> This is such a great idea!




No problem...glad to do it.  I hope the rest of the kids I mailed to got their cards.  If not, they should be expecting them soon.  I mailed them on 9/9 but was warned that Disney mail is VERY slow.


----------



## Coral916

My kids just received  wonderful postcards from their favorite characters!! Now it's my turn...We will be there 10/5 - 10/22.  I am happy to pay it forward to the first 10 IM's I receive!


----------



## albedard

Hi,
We are going to be at AKL on Nov.21st thru Nov. 25th. We would be willing to be Fairy Godmailer's to five. Please PM us with childs name, address, and
favorite as well as alternate characters.   AL


----------



## TKERBELL

just wanted to post that my kids got thier postcards on Friday  - talk about being excited " How did Mickey know we are coming?" and "How did he know that it was Elizabeth's first visit?".....

Whoever came up with this deserves a great big wet MM kiss


----------



## JillL.

cuppycake said:
			
		

> **********************************************
> 
> I have a bunch  (11) and am all filled up!


   

Just wanted to thank cuppycake for the fairgodmailer postcards for my little ones and a dear friends daughter...

they were thrilled and my 6 yr old is always trying to figure things out and spent 20 minutes trying to figure out how mickey knew we were coming!!
she finally decieded that santa must have told him since he knows everything and is magic too!

 thank you again for a little magic preview!!  

ps. i have room for one more name to mail out post cards we will be there oct.1-7

pm me your info!  

Jill


----------



## Vickie46

Thank you fairy GodMailer that sent my little one a postcard!!!!!!!!!!  She is so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We can't wait!  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## momoftriplets

Thank you for the postcards, Cuppycake!!!   My kids are 8 & they have no clue how Pooh, Mickey & the Princesses know they are visiting.  Talk about magic. Now we're really excited!  I can't wait to get there & pay it forward with our Fairy Godmailer list.    Thanks again! What a great idea.
Barb


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

You're welcome Vickie46.  Happy to do it.


----------



## crazyforgoofy

If you PM me TODAY I will send postcards to a few excited children.  I leave tomorrow for a quick grown up trip with a friend.

Please include the usual name, address and favorite character(s).  Any special event coming?  Birthday, trip to Disney, etc.  Let me know that too.  Fairy Godmothers are like Santa, they know everything.

Can't wait to dance   with my old pal, Goofy.  


Mary Alice 


I'll need a Fairy Godmother for Isabella's "we're finally adopted"  trip in December.   Anyone going in November who'll volunteer?  She adores Eeyore and Kim Possible.


----------



## DISNEYREGAN

I am a new member and have just read all your comments on Postcards.
What a FAB idea    - We are going Oct 20th - Nov 5th - if any one wants us to send a card.

Let me know.


----------



## DISNEYREGAN

I am a new member and have just read all your comments on Postcards.
What a FAB idea    - We are going Oct 20th - Nov 5th - if any one wants us to send a card.

Let me know.


----------



## SparklieSunShine

Do you except new Fairy Godmailers? I would be very interested in participating. I'll be in Disney from October 28 - Nov 3.   
Let me know if anyone is interested! 

I just noticed that Disneyregan will be there the same time as me so you guys get your pick or you could always get double. Woot!


----------



## SparklieSunShine

crazyforgoofy said:
			
		

> I'll need a Fairy Godmother for Isabella's "we're finally adopted"  trip in December.   Anyone going in November who'll volunteer?  She adores Eeyore and Kim Possible.




Would Nov 3 be to early?


----------



## crazyforgoofy

SparklieSunShine said:
			
		

> Would Nov 3 be to early?



It would be great.  I'll send you the info.  Thanks so much.


----------



## aprild

So they get the postcards before we leve for DW?? that would be soo fun. my son loves getting mail!! we will be leaving Sept 30. if anyone can help, please PM me. this is so exciting!! i love this board!!


----------



## forever-sunshine

I have a very unusual Fairy Godmailer request.  This is the only place that I can think to post this request.

My hubby is an administrator at a retirement home.  Nine years ago when we went to Disneyland he sent a postcard to each resident living at the retirement home.  This was such a big hit that he has done it EVERY time we go on vacation.  It's fun, but it does take a lot of time to write a message to each resident.  So here's where my strange request comes in.  So we can enjoy WDW and not have to spend a lot of our actual vacation time writing postcards I was hoping that I could get 1 or more people to send me some blank postcards.  I will gladly pay for the postcards and the shipping them in an envelope.  Then my hubby will write out his postcards on the plane and have a good chunk done before we get there - then we will mail them from Florida!

I would need 100 postcards   

Are there any takers that would help me out?  I was hoping that they could be the ones that you can get from 3-5 for $1.  I just need a good variety of WDW, characters, etc.

Please send me a private message if you can help me out!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## forever-sunshine

We are going to WDW from October 18-25th.  I will take the first 10 people to PM with requests for a Fairy Godmailer

I forgot to mention that on my strange request for all those blank postcards.  You are all great!


----------



## dudedisney

My son just got his and my daughter's jealous. Hopefully, hers will come today!

This is so wonderful!

We're going Oct. 7-15 so who needs a couple of postcards?  Send me a PM this week with your name and address so I can stick it in my packing list!


----------



## gracey712

We leave in 13 days, Oct 7-15 if anyone wants a post card mailed to their kids...pm with your info....


----------



## littleprissboutique

Hi all.  I am in need of a two post cards ( Cinderella and Mickey/Minnie )  We are not leaving until Jan 2006, but I thought my DD would love this for a suprise on her birthday.  Her birthday is on Oct 22nd and we are having her a Halloween theme birthday party.  I am giving her Cinderella gifts, and thought I could add the post card on top.  This way it will get her excited about seeing Cinderella.  She loves Cinderella, and loves getting mail. 

So, If the post card was from "Cinderella" that would be cool.  The other post card (Mickey/Minnie) would be for my nephew.  He is going to be going to Disney with us, and I dont want to leave him out on Kaylee's birthday.  I always give him one gift on Kaylee's birthday ( so he dont feel left out ) and could put his card in it too.  He is 2, and loves mail too..., and if it was from Mickey and Minnie telling him they cant wait to see him that would be great!

If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it ( hope I spelled that right! LOL )  

I am going in Jan 2006 and will post to return the favor x 2


Thanks bunches

Jessica

Please PM me.  Thanks


----------



## wlweems

thank you for the postcards....my kiddos are perplexed!  cannot figure out how they knew we were coming...hee! hee! hee!

Wendy


----------



## Callalily6

This is so great!  I got my card today!     What perfect timing.  We are leaving Monday!  Wa hoo!     To all those I said I would mail, get ready - your postcards are coming.

  IM GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!  WA HOO!


----------



## Vickie46

Thanks to Allison's Fairy God Mailers!!!!!!!!!!!  She is so excited that the princesses and pooh knows she is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again.. you really made our trip even more magical!

To everyone on my list.... be on the watch out for your mail box next week!


----------



## andromedaslove

I have already posted in a seperate thread, but I am hoping I can get some help here too. 

  I had planned to do 12 cards while at WDW, however on my first day there at the Magic Kingdom someone stole my purse right off the top of the stroller as I turned around to look at something my husband was showing me. I had no way of getting to a computer and getting the information again, and do not want these kids to not get their cards. If ANYONE can help please let me know. I have some who are travelling in October, and some in December. 

Dana


----------



## bntrdntht

hi, i just heard about this and wonder how it works?  I have a niece and a nephew leaving on Oct. 5.   was wondering if it was too late for these letters?  I don't know much about it so just fill me in


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I would do it for you, as we did it the last time we were there, but we don't go until the second week in December


Also how do I get back on this list to get some sent to my kids and also to send some out?


----------



## kato0627

We are going to BWV on Oct 6th.  It is our kids first visit to Disney.  Would love it if someone going this week could send us a postcard "welcoming" the kids.  Please PM me
Thanks
 karen


----------



## JillL.

andromedaslove said:
			
		

> I have already posted in a seperate thread, but I am hoping I can get some help here too.
> 
> I had planned to do 12 cards while at WDW, however on my first day there at the Magic Kingdom someone stole my purse right off the top of the stroller as I turned around to look at something my husband was showing me. I had no way of getting to a computer and getting the information again, and do not want these kids to not get their cards. If ANYONE can help please let me know. I have some who are travelling in October, and some in December.
> 
> Dana


HOW HORRIBLE THAT YOUR PURSE WAS STOLEN!!!  

we are going to  be there in 6 days and are already planing to do several cards to pay back my children recieving them...i can take on 3 more postcards so the kiddies dont have to suffer because someone is a crook!@*&%(&%(&$!  


sent you pm!!

JillL.


----------



## littleprissboutique

littleprissboutique said:
			
		

> Hi all.  I am in need of a two post cards ( Cinderella and Mickey/Minnie )  We are not leaving until Jan 2006, but I thought my DD would love this for a suprise on her birthday.  Her birthday is on Oct 22nd and we are having her a Halloween theme birthday party.  I am giving her Cinderella gifts, and thought I could add the post card on top.  This way it will get her excited about seeing Cinderella.  She loves Cinderella, and loves getting mail.
> 
> So, If the post card was from "Cinderella" that would be cool.  The other post card (Mickey/Minnie) would be for my nephew.  He is going to be going to Disney with us, and I dont want to leave him out on Kaylee's birthday.  I always give him one gift on Kaylee's birthday ( so he dont feel left out ) and could put his card in it too.  He is 2, and loves mail too..., and if it was from Mickey and Minnie telling him they cant wait to see him that would be great!
> 
> If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it ( hope I spelled that right! LOL )
> 
> I am going in Jan 2006 and will post to return the favor x 2
> 
> 
> Thanks bunches
> 
> Jessica
> 
> Please PM me.  Thanks















Hi guys,  Just a quick follow up.  

We still dont have a Fairy Godmailer for the kids.   We will be at Disney in Jan 2006, but I would like the cards before my daughters birthday as wrote above.

WE CAN DO A SWAP...  WHOEVER SENDS MY TWO CARD WE WILL RETURN THE FAVOR IN JAN 2006.  Kinda like a follow up card to your children after there visit, or to anyone you know.  I just want my two kiddos to get their cards.

Thanks in advance!         Please PM me with any questions or for information.

Jessica


----------



## albedard

We are going nov.21-25th, We have had only two reply's to mailing postcards, still can do more if anyone is interested. Al


----------



## dudedisney

I can send a couple of more while we're there if anyone's interested.  It will give me something to do along with the laundry!    DH was just as surprised as the kids when they got theirs this week. He wanted to know it was something that WDW did.   What husbands don't know...   

Send me a PM with preferences and I'll try to accommodate.  

Forgot to mention we're there Oct 7-15 which is oh my gosh that's next week    I've got a million things to do!


----------



## gracey712

I still have a couple more postcards I can send out (like 2 or 3 more)... pm me if you want one sent...


----------



## gracey712

thank you to our Fairy Godmailer, CarolRN, for sending my girls their postcards...they were thrilled!!

10 days and counting...


----------



## SheDaisy0088

littleprissboutique said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Just a quick follow up.
> 
> We still dont have a Fairy Godmailer for the kids. We will be at Disney in Jan 2006, but I would like the cards before my daughters birthday as wrote above.
> 
> WE CAN DO A SWAP... WHOEVER SENDS MY TWO CARD WE WILL RETURN THE FAVOR IN JAN 2006. Kinda like a follow up card to your children after there visit, or to anyone you know. I just want my two kiddos to get their cards.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Please PM me with any questions or for information.
> 
> Jessica


 
Jessica, 

I Just PM'd you!

Michelle


----------



## 310girls2

Our family trip starts tomorrow - anyone need cards sent?  My 12 yo loves this job.. pm me and cards will be mailed friday


----------



## pennst8r

I know I'm early, but I just can't wait!  We'll be there from Oct 29-Nov 5th.  Anyone like a postcard?  I'll be happy to do some.  Just PM me.


I've gotten enough responses to do my 10  postcards!
aw:


----------



## missymagic

I will be in Disney Dec 7-11, 2005 if anyone needs postcards sent please let me know.  I am even take a specific picture and email it to you when I return.


----------



## shelby-shutterbug

We're leaving next Wed. for our first family trip to WDW!!!
I made an offer in the Paying It Forward thread to send out postcards and no one took me up on it.  Just stumbled across this similar thread and thought I'd offer here as well.  Any takers?  PM me!

Sharon


----------



## nine9d

What exactly is this? Do you send a postcard from Mickey or whomever from Disney saying hi to the kids?


----------



## pennst8r

Yep!  Just a note on a postcard saying "Looking forward to seeing you" or something along those lines to the kids who will be going soon.  Some kind GM sent one to my DSs, so now I'm returning the favor. aw:


----------



## digskat

We leave in less than two weeks I can send another 2 cards if needed just pm me. Thanks Kat


----------



## TallyLassie

We will be there on Tuesday, October 4th, if someone would like a card.  Just PM me and let me know the character, name & address, and what you would like the card to say.


----------



## JennInTN

I will be able to send 2 more postcards. We'll be down Nov 27 - Dec 2. Please PM me if you'd like me to play fairy godmailer.


----------



## megan4777

We'll be there 10/26-11/02.    I will send 2 postcards (of your choosing....)  Please let me know.


----------



## gracey712

I can send 2 more postcards out if anyone is interested, pm your info....


----------



## got2beme

My kiddos got their post card from Mickey last week and are really excited.  We will be at WDW Nov5-18 and I would love to send someone a card.  Please send me a private message if you are interested.


----------



## ZACH&BELZMOM

My kids got 3 postcards from their favorite characters this week.  We will be there to see them in person in less than 2 weeks.  We are all very excited!! Thanks so much to my very own Fairy GodMailers!!  Thanks a million!!

I still have room to pay it forward to 2 more if anyone is interesed.  Just PM me your info, favorites, etc.


----------



## jeanyusjean

we leave oct 22 but it seems like everyone that would be able to send it is already enjoying the magic & may not on the board to read this? How long does it take to receive the post card?


----------



## 2by2kat

We leave the 19th! My girls got their cards from the wonderful fairygodmailer yesterday.    They were postmarked October 4th from Orlando, so that was 3 days to NY.


----------



## ZACH&BELZMOM

My kids got cards in 3 days, but another took 7 days.  It might depend on where they are mailed from I'm guessing.


----------



## Irishmommyof4

We'll be down 10/31 - 11/04, willing to send postcards, just PM me!


----------



## Irishmommyof4

NEED A SPECIAL FAVOR FROM SOMEONE GOING DOWN SOON!
We're leaving for DW on 10/29.  I have PM'd and asked for a Fairy GM from someone- but I just thought of something that would make my youngest dd feel VERY special, if anyone is willing!
I would love it if someone would be willing to send a postcard to her preschool teachers, c/o the school, from Mickey letting her teachers know that she won't be in class that week because she's coming to visit him.
Anyone who is willing to do this, please PM me.  I'd be so grateful- this little one is the youngest of 3 girls, and older than the only boy, so she sometimes feels left out.  It would do her heart (and Mommy's!) lots of good for her to have an extra special beginning to her trip.


----------



## SheDaisy0088

PM'd you....



			
				Irishmommyof4 said:
			
		

> NEED A SPECIAL FAVOR FROM SOMEONE GOING DOWN SOON!
> We're leaving for DW on 10/29. I have PM'd and asked for a Fairy GM from someone- but I just thought of something that would make my youngest dd feel VERY special, if anyone is willing!
> I would love it if someone would be willing to send a postcard to her preschool teachers, c/o the school, from Mickey letting her teachers know that she won't be in class that week because she's coming to visit him.
> Anyone who is willing to do this, please PM me. I'd be so grateful- this little one is the youngest of 3 girls, and older than the only boy, so she sometimes feels left out. It would do her heart (and Mommy's!) lots of good for her to have an extra special beginning to her trip.


----------



## jenanderson

We leave early Friday morning.  If anyone needs a card or two sent, please PM me and I can add you to my list!  I would be willing to send about 5 or so more cards.

My little boy just got his yesterday and it made his day!  It truly is magical for the kids to get these little surprises as we are about ready to go.

We will be in Disney World from Oct. 14th to Oct. 19th and will try to send the cards in the first day or two.

Jen


----------



## bengalbelle

jenanderson said:
			
		

> We leave early Friday morning.  If anyone needs a card or two sent, please PM me and I can add you to my list!  I would be willing to send about 5 or so more cards.
> 
> My little boy just got his yesterday and it made his day!  It truly is magical for the kids to get these little surprises as we are about ready to go.
> 
> We will be in Disney World from Oct. 14th to Oct. 19th and will try to send the cards in the first day or two.
> 
> Jen


I have a special request and I don't know if you or someone else would be willing to do it for me.

We returned from our trip on Oct 2, and DS(4) was very upset because we kept missing Mickey due to long lines and other commitments.  Before we left I bought a 2005 postcard with Mickey (and I think other friends on it) that also said something about the Happiest Celebration and had a special message on it from Mickey saying he was sorry he missed DS.  I mailed to to us but it's been 2 weeks and hasn't arrived.  If anyone is willing to send us another one, I'd appreciate it.  I know exactly what I'd like it to say.  Just post here or PM me if you're willing.


----------



## jenanderson

bengalbelle - We would love to send a new one.  I sent you a PM.  Please get me the information and we will send out a new card.

Jen


----------



## jeanyusjean

i wil be there Oct 22- Oct 29 do you think that is enough time for DD4 to recieve a postcard? If so, Jenanderson do you think you can send me one as well?


----------



## Tinkerbelll

I would just like to take a minute to remind everyone who does receive cards from a Fairy Godmailer to remember to THANK them! DBF and I sent out 6 postcards from Disney about two weeks ago and have not heard one single thing from any of the people we sent to. I would have liked to know that the cards at least GOT to where they were supposed to go. It is a very kind thing for people to take time out of their vacation to send your children postcards. A simple "Thank You" is not too much to ask...


----------



## scraphappy92

We are going to Disney Dec 3-10 and would like to send up to 5 postcards out.  Please PM me so I can add you to the list and make up my mailing labels!  I am so happy to pay this one forward!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

OMG we are going to be there then too!  I will be able to send out up to 5 cards as well.  
PM me your info and I too will send those out.  And I agree please PM ppl and let them know you got the cards.  I just PMd the person who sent them to my boys!


----------



## FourFlans

Me Too!!!!!  I'm so ready to start my less than a month countdown!  But back to the point of this post.......I made contact with a generous Fairy Godmailer who is going to send cards to my two DDs in just a couple of weeks and I would love to pay it forward to some other children.  I can send up to 10 cards (DH and GPs will be there to help!).  Either "can't wait to see you" cards or "your visit here was great and hope to see you again" kind of cards.  PM me if you have kids that would like to receive.  We'll be there December 4-11 so it's perfect timing for any families planning that special Christmas trip!


----------



## Huntava

To:  WLWEEMS
I PM'd you, but want to thank you so much for the cards for my kids.  You are so kind to take the time to do this.  Thank you again so much!


----------



## Huntava

We are going to Disney Nov.20-24, and I can send up to 10 Fairy Godmailer cards.  Just PM me with all your info.  I am also paying it forward, and am happy to be a part of this tradition.


----------



## stitch_mama

We will be at Disney Dec. 1-6.  I love this idea!!  I'd be happy to send a few out...just PM me with the info...you know the routine (feel free to include any extra info that you may want on the postcard...pet's name, etc).  

My daughter is too little to understand the concept of getting a postcard, but maybe someday someone will return the favor to us.


----------



## lil.disney.princess

what a fantastic idea!!

we are booked to go in june 06 but we will be telling our kids in the next few weeks..........would someone be kind enough to send our kids a card from WDW? that would be fantastic if someone would be prepared to

(i am in the uk tho) thank you xxx


----------



## Huntava

We will be at Disney Nov. 20-24, and if you PM me your info I can send out cards.  I have volunteered to send out up to ten, and so far only 3 have been requested.  Just PM me if you want me to send them.


----------



## tiggerzpalz

We will be there Nov. 3-11 and would be happy to send 5 postcards out.  Just pm with your info and favorite characters.  My boys just got theirs in the mail, as well as all their cousins, and they were all so excited!  Thanks to ntburns22 and princessjv!


----------



## kenziesmom

We will be going to WDW Nov 27 - Dec 4 and I would love to send 5 cards!!  Please PM me your info.  If anyone is going before me I would love to have a card sent to my DD (7).


----------



## JayR101

My family is going to AKL on 12/9-12/15 and will be willing to do  four or five more postcards for your children.  Just PM me.  Love doing this, so don't be shy and if it will make your little ones smile, thats all this old paramedic needs. (More like loves!)

Jay Roder


----------



## lil.disney.princess

One of my friends has an autistic daughter who is mad on the disney princesses-i wondered if someone would be so kind as to send her a disney princess postcard and sign it as if its from the one on the postcard?i think it would make her day!if anyone is wiling to do this for her please pm me and i will pass on her details-thank you xx


----------



## J&ADisneyMom

I will be in WDW Dec 1-5.  If anyone is still in need of a postcard, please feel free to PM me. 

Shell


----------



## maksmom

We'll also be in the world from Dec 2 to 6.  I'd like to send 5 cards.  PM me the info!!!!  Pay it forward!!!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

I will be going to WDW over Thanksgiving and would be happy to send 4 postcards.  PM me with name, address & favorite charecter--any special message.


----------



## cromwell43

We will be at WDW Dec 1 -10 and would be glad to send postcards to families with children going in Jan or Feb. I am a grandmother who had postcards sent to my two grandaughters last montha nd everytime I phone them the 5 year old says..."Grandma...did you know I got a postcard from Cinderella and she even said..Have a good Birthday. She knew I was having a birthday.....(very excitedly)."    So I would like to return the favour and I can write just like a character lol
Please email me with the information and we can talk about what details you would like.....

Grandma Cheryl
Canada


----------



## frogjm

I love this idea!  Thanks to a wonderful godmailer, my nieces and nephews will be receiving their cards before our big magical gathering.  Soooo....I'm hoping to make some other future vacationers just as happy.  We will be in Disney November 26 - Dec 3.  Please PM me the information.  I hope to get about 5!
Happy planning!


----------



## Sailor_Moon101

I am going on the 21. My mum is picking me up from school so we can start the endless drive to Disney World.-Sighs- But I can't wait!!


----------



## tink2020

Anyone going soon that can send out 2 postcards?  I would be thrilled, and I will certainly plan on sending some out when we go December 14th.

PM me, and thanks in advance!


----------



## tink2020

tink2020 said:
			
		

> Anyone going soon that can send out 2 postcards?  I would be thrilled, and I will certainly plan on sending some out when we go December 14th.
> 
> PM me, and thanks in advance!



Got my cards all squared away!  Thanks so much!!!!!!!!  I would love to return the favor.  If 5 people PM me I'd gladly send a postcard your way!  I'll post again closer to the trip, but we're going December 14-18.  If that falls a short while before your trip, let me know!!


----------



## goofball dad

Loved this idea and site. Going in mid DEC. and willing to send 2 postcards. Just PM with prefered characters, message and other info.


----------



## FourFlans

Will be there with my family December 4-11.  Can send 5 more pcs.  PM with details!!!


----------



## snowflake

We are going to be in Disney World January 5 - 13 - happy to send postcards!  Please pm me with names, address, favourite character and any special message and we'd be happy to oblige


----------



## mmouseforpres

We are leaving on November 18th.  Is there any possible way that somebody can send my kids a card?  DD 11, DS 8, DD 5 would be thrilled!!!  I know it is late notice, but I just learned about this.

I am willing to send out 5 when we are there (November 19 - 26).  If you can send my family one, or if you would like for us to send one to you, please PM me.


----------



## kc10family

going again 27 Nov to DL, have room for 2 more postcards. pm me I will add you to my list.


----------



## kenziesmom

A huge thank you to tiggerpalz!!! She made my DD day by sending a card from Minnie and Mickey!!! I can send 4 more cards during the week of Nov 26 - Dec 4. Please PM your info!!


----------



## poohdad

We will be going in February and my Daughter and actually my Mother would love to hear from one of the princesses before hand.  Anybody willing to help PM me please.  Thanks.


----------



## CheriePenguin

This is such a cool idea!    

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this is duplicate info, but just wanted to mention that there are Disney "Friends are Forever" postcards at the Post Office (and sets at usps.com) - from the first set of Disney friends stamps (Mickey-Donald-Goofy; Pinocchio-Jimminy Cricket; Bambi-Thumper; Simba+Mufasa). They are $.25 each.

They also have sets of 20 pre-stamped ones from the first and second sets of stamps for- $9.75 .  The second set is about celebrations and includes (Mickey-Pluto with a cake; Alice-Mad Hatter; Ariel-Flounder; Snow White-Dopey).

Link to Friends Card set:
http://shop.usps.com/cgi-bin/vsbv/p...jsp?OID=4849031

Link to Celebration Card set:
http://shop.usps.com/cgi-bin/vsbv/p...jsp?OID=4849422

Not sure if these would be helpful to people taking part in the fairy godmailer pay it forward mailings or not.


----------



## snowflake

Hi - I know it is a big ask, but is anyone prepared to send two postcards to Australia?  We leave Dec 16 and it can take up to 2 weeks to get here.  While my daughter has been to Disney before my niece and nephew haven't.  They all love getting mail - imagine getting some from Disney!

Please PM me if you are willing and I'll pass on the address

Many thanks


----------



## mommy22gurlz

Hi~!!  We are taking our first Disney World trip in just 2 1/2 weeks!!! I was wondering if anyone who is about to be there would mind sending my dd's 6 and 13 a postcard from Mickey!! I would be happy to return the favor to another family while we're there. 

Please PM me!!!


----------



## zzammmi

I'm going 12/3-12/10 and would be happy to send postcards to 3 disboarders with little one(s).  Feel free to indicate little ones' favorite character and any special info or message you'd like when you PM me.  I'll respond to the first 3 requests so if you don't hear back from me within 48 hours you'll have to try for another fairy godmailer.  Shatzjsl sent a card to my little guy and he just loved it.  I'm looking forward to returning the magic!


----------



## snowflake

snowflake said:
			
		

> Hi - I know it is a big ask, but is anyone prepared to send two postcards to Australia?  We leave Dec 16 and it can take up to 2 weeks to get here.  While my daughter has been to Disney before my niece and nephew haven't.  They all love getting mail - imagine getting some from Disney!
> 
> Please PM me if you are willing and I'll pass on the address
> 
> Many thanks




Thanks heaps 'kenziesmom' - she has agreed to send the cards.  You are awesome!


----------



## cromwell43

I too am going from Dec 2 - 10 and would love to be a fairy Godmailer. Please email me, if this Grandma can help you by sending postcards to your little ones. My granddaughters were very excited about the ones they received.

Cheryl
Canada


----------



## tink2020

We're going December 14 if anyone needs postcards sent!  PM me, I still can send out 3!

ETA: Sorry, but I can't take anymore requests!


----------



## Julia M

Is anyone leaving soon? We'll be in WDW December 17-27, so I'd love my kids to get a card in the next few weekss.

I'll be happy to send out a few cards during our trip!

julia


----------



## Super Momma

We are leaving in eight days if anyone would like a postcard sent. My DH saw the pay it forward thread and got quite excited about being a fairy Godfather.  . I would more than happy to send out three to anyone who would like me to.


----------



## cindyjo14s

Hey--

We will be there from Nov. 30 thru Dec. 7. I could send you a postcard no problem. Send me back an e-mail with card type request, recipient's name, some particular's to personalize the message, and you address. Have a good trip!
                                                                           Johanna


----------



## paslea_pooh

We are leaving Saturday and I would love a postcard sent to my girls.  If this is possible AT ALL someone please PM me!  Thank you so much.  I'll gladly do it for someone else 11/26-12/3


----------



## kg66

Hi zzaammmi,
 I PM'd you to see if you be my girls' "fairy godmailer", let me know if this works for you, or I'll check with someone else. Thanks a bunch.
Kathy


----------



## kg66

Hey Tink
I PM'd you as well to see if you could do this for my girls. Thanks if you can.
Kathy


----------



## E(ticket)lizabeth

I've actually posted this on another board, but I've only had one taker .  If anyone here would like cards or postcards sent during the 1st week of Dec., I'd be happy to do so.  Just PM me, and the 1st 3 takers get cards!  

Psst--pass it on!


----------



## AFanofGoofy

We are leaving next Fri. (Dec. 2-10) and I would greatly appreciate if someone going before then could send my 3 DS's and my DD a postcard.  I can return the favor while we are there.  Please PM me and let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Gamester

First five people with kids who wants me to send postcards just pm and let me know.  Send me name, address and favorite characters and I will mail asap (Dec 8-12) from DW!

Tracy


----------



## Super Momma

Julia M...
Did you find someone to send you a card? I am leaving Nov 29th (going to the parks Nov 30th). If it is not too late for you, send me your info and I would more than happy to send you a card.


----------



## liv4god4evr

We are leaving to go to WDW on Dec 1. I know this is REALLY short notice but my DD3 would be so excited if Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty sent her a card. If someone is leaving in the next day or two please pm me. 

And I would love to send some pcs to some excited kids who are going after we are. Our trip is Dec. 1 - 9.

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## maksmom

We're going to be in Disney World from Dec 2 to 6.  I'd be glad to send three more cards!  PM me the info and we'll be happy to make someone's day!


----------



## Super Momma

I have some friends who are interested in being Fairy Godmailers from Tokyo Disneyland. They are heading to TDL sometime next week. If you are interested in receiving a TDL postcard, please PM me. They said that they can post three cards.


----------



## Disfreek

HI, 

I would love to be a fairy godmailer during our trip on 12/17.  Just PM me your information.   (your child's favorite character,etc)

Thanks.    Ready to pay this forward.


----------



## PrincessEmilysMommy

I know it's way late, but anyone going in the next day or already there?  We are leaving Saturday and my daughter would love for a princess post card.  I would also love to help out someone else.  please let me know.


----------



## chattyann

We are going to DW on the 17th of Feb. I would really love for my 2 sons ages 4 and 7
to get a post card from Mickey. Please PM me if you can help. I would be glad to do the same if anyone needs it. I could do 4. Just PM me.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

I enjoyed being a fairy godmailer during our WDW trip earlier this year and would love to be one again.  DH and I will be at DL from 12/8 - 12/11.  I am willing to send five postcards.

Please PM me with your child's name, address and favorite character before Thursday, 12/8 by 5 PM PST.  (Sorry for the short notice.)


----------



## jmcdc

I will be in WDW December 17th - 20th.  I am willing to send four postcards.  Please PM me with the information.


----------



## MKOATEYW

Will be at Disney Jan 13-16th. Am willing to send a few cards. 

Have a Disney day!
 

MELISSA


----------



## MomofQuintNNate

I will be glad to send a few postcards!  Just pm me and give me a couple of character choices.  8 days and counting!


----------



## nine9d

31 Days and counting! My kids should be getting thiers soon enough. I will be able to send some out while I am there Jan. 9th - 13th. Please let me know if you want me to send some to your kids.  Who do they like, what shall I say, etc... etc...

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## SheDaisy0088

Sorry for not responding sooner. Things have been absolutely crazy around here. I just wanted to thank the person that sent my son a post card! He really loved it.


----------



## nine9d

A special thanks to JennInTN. My kids were so excited! I never thought my son would go as bonkers as he did.


----------



## scrap4kenzie

We are leaving 12/18, so if anyone is leaving in the next day or two, my little    would be absolutely THRILLED by "can't wait to see you" from any of the princesses!  Please PM me if you're willing to send 1 to her.  

I would also be willing to send 3 while we are there from 12/18 to 12/26.  The 1st 3 folks who PM me get it!

Thanks!!


----------



## JennInTN

Oh yea! I am so glad I popped in and saw the picture you posted. What adorable kiddos you have. Glad we could brighten their day.

Again, have a great trip!
Jennifer



			
				nine9d said:
			
		

> A special thanks to JennInTN. My kids were so excited! I never thought my son would go as bonkers as he did.


----------



## chattyann

Thanks everyone for offering to send my sons pc's. Now they will be getting one soon.
For anyone who needs one sent, I can send 4. The first four who pm me with their 
info I will send them.


----------



## leatra

Does anyone have room for one more child to their fariy godmailer list before February?  I am going 2/9 to 2/17 and would be able to return the favor.  Thanks Tracy


----------



## nine9d

leatra said:
			
		

> Does anyone have room for one more child to their fariy godmailer list before February?  I am going 2/9 to 2/17 and would be able to return the favor.  Thanks Tracy



I can send some out for you. I am going Jan 9th - 13th. ALso, I can send for others too. Just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## lil.disney.princess

******thank you to 'cinderella' (AKA missymagic)who sent my friends autistic daughter a postcard,she recieved it today and was over the moon with it******


----------



## JanMary

Will you be at WDW at Christmas?

I am hoping someone will send my 3 kids a card which I need posted as close to Christmas Day as possible.

We aren't telling the kids until Christmas Day and we leave from UK on 12 January? 

If you can help please send me a PM.

I will post soon to offer to send cards during our stay in January.

Thanks 

I posted this on Theme Parks & Attractions but got no reply -


----------



## Disneynutzfamily

Hi, We are leaving on Sunday, would love to do three more cards. Please send me a note with address, preferences etc. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## JanMary

Disneynutzfamily said:
			
		

> Hi, We are leaving on Sunday, would love to do three more cards. Please send me a note with address, preferences etc.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!



Thanks - I have sent you a PM.  Let me know if you haven't received it. I can't wait to see their faces!  Thabks again!


----------



## MomofQuintNNate

I leave tomorrow (  doing the single digit dance) happy to send postcards to the first 3 pms.  My kids got theirs today!  
Thanks Mickey!


----------



## littleprissboutique

Hey guys.

It is our turn now.  It made my daughter and nephew's day when they got their card.    So, It is my turn to pay it forward.  We will be at Disney JANUARY 21ST - 28TH.  I can do four children.  I will take the first to PM me. 

Here is what I need:

Name of child
C/O name
Address
Favorite Character ( two would be great, so I would have a back up)
(tell me if there is any special event other than coming to Disney you would like me to write about on the card)

I will be having character meals at CRT, Chef Mickey's, and Lilo and Stitch.  If your child likes any of these characters, I will try to get the card signed by them.  I will fill in the greeting.

Thank you guys, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Marathonmom

Hi everyone...We are going 1/6-1/13 .. I would love my dd(7) to receive a postcard before we go and I would send in return when we get there in January.  I'm clueless how this works, can someone clue in the clueless?


----------



## MomofQuintNNate

Marathonmom said:
			
		

> Hi everyone...We are going 1/6-1/13 .. I would love my dd(7) to receive a postcard before we go and I would send in return when we get there in January.  I'm clueless how this works, can someone clue in the clueless?



Hello!
I am heading there tomorrow!!!     My boys just received their postcard today from Mickey and were they excited or what!  I would be happy to send a postcard for you, just let me know your address and your dd's favorite character and name.  PM me so it won't be public info.  I will send her a pc this weekend.  When you are there pass along the magic


----------



## K&KsMom

CA Disney Fans~
The boys received their post card from Mickey and Minnie and boy were they estatic!   That really made their day. They can't believe M and M know they are coming for a visit.
Thanks Fairy Godmailer! 
K&KsMom


----------



## CA Disney Fans

K&KsMom said:
			
		

> CA Disney Fans~
> The boys received their post card from Mickey and Minnie and boy were they estatic!   That really made their day. They can't believe M and M know they are coming for a visit.
> Thanks Fairy Godmailer!
> K&KsMom



Sorry I didn't respond sooner.  Glad I could be their fairy godmailer.  Have a safe and fun trip!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Karalynn

Hi all!!  

Would anyone be willing to send dd5 and ds7 a postcard in the next couple of weeks?  We are going Jan 27th for 9 days    whooo hooo!!!!  Can't wait!  Thanks!


----------



## kg66

I can't find the message as to who was the fairy godmailer for my girls "Krystelle & Kenzie" from Canada, but you know who you are! Thank you so much, it was so amazing to watch the looks on their faces when they saw their cards from Tinkerbell and Snow White. The cards showed up on Dec 23, their last day of school, what a way to start the holidays for them. Thanks again to our "fairy godmailer".Happy Holidays!
Kathy


----------



## nine9d

Karalynn said:
			
		

> Hi all!!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to send dd5 and ds7 a postcard in the next couple of weeks?  We are going Jan 27th for 9 days    whooo hooo!!!!  Can't wait!  Thanks!



You got mail!


----------



## ajwolfe

Just wanted to offer up my services as a fairy godmailer.  Ds got his postcards and love them.  We are going to be there Jan 16 thru Jan 21st, so if you would like a postcard, PM me.


----------



## lil.disney.princess

a massive thank you to piecey for Ethan's fairy godmailer card which arrived today-his 3rd birthday!!inside it were stickers with disney characters on spelling out his name which he thought were great........thank you xxx


----------



## pcgmom

What a terrific idea!  We will be heading there 1/21-25 and would love to get cards before we go.  If someone wants to help, that would be great!


----------



## schatz5k

Hi Everyone,

I will be heading down to the land of the mouse May 14 thru 26th.  I have can send out 10 postcards.  If you PM me with the name, address, favorite character and an occasion, I will be happy to send out some cards.  

When I have the 10 I will post that I am full


----------



## Valentine

I am heading down tomorrow actually.. if anyone wants a card from Disney and/or Universal... PM me.. I will have my computer with me... soooooo I will take a few requests.. As I am going solo it is fun to have some quests!  So.. cards/autographs.. lay it on me!  

Kathy


----------



## JanMary

Hi

We will be in WDW 12-27 January   .  I can send 3 cards - PM me with your details - age, preferences etc.  

I think this is a lovely way to start a holiday so be sure to get in touch!


----------



## Procrastinator

We are going May 19-27.  I'd love for my 6yo dd and 1yo ds to get postcards beforehand.  I'd also love to send some out while we're down there.


----------



## 2DDprincessesforever

Taking DD (5) and DD (2 1/2) to WDW for the first time on Jan 25-Feb 1 staying at ASMovies.  I just found this thread and think it is the most wonderful idea for the kids.

Would someone be willing to send my girls postcards?

Then when I am there I will be sure to do the same to pass along the magic to other children!!!!!!!

Please let me know!!!!

Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## katiesmom2

We are going to DW from March 1 to 14th. Would love to have someone send a postcard to my daughter (3) and son (1). We live in Canada, so postage might be a little more. Would really appreciate it! Please PM me and I'll give you our details. 

Also, I would be willing to send cards to 3 other children. Please PM me if you'd like to be added to my list!

What a great way to make the trip even more fun for our children. Great idea!


----------



## mask_w03

Anyone going down middle of March and willing to mail my DD a card from disney for her 1st Birthday. We are going down for the first time in Nov/Dec, well her first time, Dh's 2nd and my 3rd trip.  

Not picky about what character is on the post card (mickey, minnie, pooh any will do!!).

PM me.. Thanks this would be a great thing for DD


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Will be at WDW Jan. 15th-21st.  I can take requests from 3 families.  I must have them by Friday, Jan. 13th.  I enjoyed sending them last year and would love to spread the pixie dust again this year.  PM me with info (names, address and at least 2 favorite characters).


----------



## josh0208

Will be going 4/17-4/23. This is the first disney trip for DS 4 and DS 6. Would love to have them receive something from a Fairy Godmailer. Would be willing to send 3 while down there. Please PM me and we can exchange information. The boys would love this!!!


----------



## 1of6

We will be down Feb.1-7 and would love to do this for 3 families.  PM me with your info and let's make some magic.


----------



## 1of6

While "paying it forward" don't forget to send a "it was nice to see you" postcard to your own kids.  Or have someone that will be down there after you do it for you.  Can you imagine the looks on their faces when they get a card saying "it was great to see you at ______.  I loved the green shirt you had on with the picture of me!"  Or whatever they had on at the time.

By the way, I am full for sending postcards.  I am still hoping to have one sent to my kids before we go Feb. 1.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Thanks for all of the PM's...I have gotten three families.....can't wait to spread some pixie dust!!!


----------



## dee47

PM me if you want postcards. I'll do between 4-8, can't decide how many yet...I had too much fun sending them when I went in August


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I am going back again. I would love to send a few postcards. I will be there 2/2 - 2/7. Just PM me and let me know


----------



## dbertola

We will be at WDW Feb 15-23 and will be willing to send postcards to 2 families.  PM with your info.


----------



## dbertola

Thank you everyone for offering to send us postcards.  Someone has already offered to send them to us.


----------



## tuckerboo

We're going 3/5 - 3/11 and would love to send out some postcards! great concept. PM if we can send one your way!


----------



## pcgmom

We're going 1/21-25 and can send some postcards.  Please PM me with your names, addresses, favorite characters, what to say, etc.  We can do 3-4 cards.    aw:


----------



## Ima Princess

We will be in the World 1/26-31.  I would *love* to spread some magic.  PM me with your names, address, favorite charcters and an idea of what you would like ("can't wait to see you" or "had a great time when you were here", etc).


----------



## indigoxtreme

We are going back for our anniversary late February. We sent out 10 postcards last September and had a great time doing it. I would love to send some out again. Let me know who you would like to receive one, any special happening during your trip, favorite character etc. Anything to make it special for your little one or older person. Just PM me


----------



## turnlisa

We are going 2/12 - 2/19.  Would gladly send out 5 postcards if someone wants me to.  Just PM me with address information, names, characters, etc.  Love to help anyone out!


----------



## first time at 40

We will be there Feb 01-Feb 08 and would love to send postcard  PM me  I can do 4 families.


----------



## mickeyluv

I know that this is really short notice, but I just found out this evening that a really good friend of mine is taking her daughter (4 years old) and her son (6 months old) to WDW.  They are going to be there from Jan. 29th to Feb. 4th.  If anyone is going to WDW soon and would like to send them a postcard  so that it could arrive a couple of days before they leave, please PM me and I will give you the details.  I really appreciate anyone that could help me out with this.  Last year my daughter received a postcard about a week before we left for our WDW trip and she Loved it.  It is still on our refrigerator and she still talks about it!!  Help me spread some magic!!!TIA!!


----------



## horsegirl

We will be at WDW from feb 12-17-  We would be happy to send postcards to 3 families.  PM me your info and we'll try to find special cards for whomever you would like!


----------



## Mephistoles

We won't be going to WDW until August but I would be more than happy to help out.  Just let me know if I could be help.


----------



## kc10family

Anyone going soon who can send one card to twins?

I did this last Sep and it was so much fun, I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## 1of6

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!     

My kids got the postcard today.  They were thrilled.  They can't wait to go.  

DS(9) wanted to know how Mickey knew we were going to eat with Lilo and Stitch.     He was so funny about the whole thing.    DD(7) was floating!     DS(4) couldn't believe that Mickey sent them a postcard.   DD(2)  must have said Mickey 10 times at dinner.  

Thanks again!
Susan


----------



## dbertola

We also got our postcards from LittleBopeep yesterday!!!  Thank you so much.  My kids were so excited.  They cannot wait to get down there.

If anyone would like me to send their kids postcards, we will be down there 2/15-23.  PM me and let me know.


----------



## supermommyof4

I am looking for someone to send my 4 kids a post cards from WDW.  We will be there from Feb. 15 thru Feb. 19.  They have never been and are terribly excited.  Please help if you can send some pixie dust our way. Thanks!


----------



## binkyboots

hiya!
 I'm booked to take dh back to disneyworld in january 'o7, he's got cp and learning disabilities, takes a lot for him to remember that things are really going to happen...

 I'm looking for as many fairy godmailers as could possibly come forward to help me make this year fly by for him   

 cheers guys!!


----------



## zenshome

Hi Everyone- 

My DD7 will be going to WDW in early March and I am wondering if anyone would be willing to send her a card from Cinderella?  I would really appreciate it!!  Just PM me if you are able to do this.  Thank You Very Much!! 

My DD has her FairyGodMailer, Thank You!!


----------



## mommyceratops

I leave Saturday I will send 3 post cards to the first people who PM me.


----------



## eryn the pooh

Is this strictly a WDW thread or is there any DL fairy godmailers? We're leaving feb 28th and I'm sure the kids would love this.


----------



## zenshome

Hi Everyone- 

We will be going to WDW the week of 3/20 if anyone needs cards sent at that time just PM me!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I leave thursday, anyone needing cards?


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Could someone please send my nephews a postcard from Mickey!  They are flying down to Orlando on Feb. 21st...they will only be visiting WDW for a day, not sure what day yet.  They plan on only going to the MGM Studios .  Their names are Zachary (age10) & Connor (age 8) Siracusa address is 2626 Glanville Road Auburn, NY 13021.  Maybe it can say that he (Mickey) cant wait to see them at MGM on their upcoming visit.    

My next favor is for my daughter, she is having surgery on February 20th for her cleft lip...alveolar bone graft surgery.  This is surgery #`12 for her.  She loves Tinkerbell, Wendy Darling & Lizzie McGuire, but any character will work for her.  She is 8 years old.  Maybe a postcard that Wishes her well with surgery and recovery...and that she is missed at "the world" and hope she comes back soon!  Her address is Allyson Ward 449 LaFayette Road Groton, NY 13073.  

Email me at Den1974@aol.com if you can do it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deekyd

We're at WDW from March 28th until April 8th.  We're happy to send cards to the first 5 who send a PM.


----------



## Mommyof3angels

I am going in July and I would love to send postcards to anyone who needs them.    I would love to have my dd15, dd13 and ds 2 receive one if possible.    Please PM with info if you would be able to send my children one or if you would to receive one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OneKinder99

*Hello all. We are planning a trip next month March 13-17th. We are just waiting on our taxes!
If anyone is going before than I would love it if someone would send my ds who is 6 1/2 yrs old a postcard. 
He is so pumped about going. He has never been to the one here in FL. Just Disneyland Paris and we went May 04. He is a blasted than well we all did!

TIA
Kristy
Ganon 6.3.99*


----------



## horsegirl

OneKinder99 said:
			
		

> *Hello all. We are planning a trip next month March 13-17th. We are just waiting on our taxes!
> If anyone is going before than I would love it if someone would send my ds who is 6 1/2 yrs old a postcard.
> He is so pumped about going. He has never been to the one here in FL. Just Disneyland Paris and we went May 04. He is a blasted than well we all did!
> 
> TIA
> Kristy
> Ganon 6.3.99*



Hi Kristy-

We leave in 8 days. We'll be happy gto send a card to your little guy.  I will PM you.


----------



## NHmomof2boys

We are going on 4/23 and would love for DS (6 & 4) to receive a postcard before we leave.  Even more than that though, I would love for DM & DF (his first WDW trip ever  ) to receive a post card.  PM me if you would be willing to do this for me.

Thanks!!


----------



## alli'smom

Let me know if you still need someone to send these.  I leave on Sat 2/11 and I'll be glad to send them it you still need them.  

Anne


----------



## mommyintn

I would appreciate if anyone could send our two sons ages 6 and 3 a postcard from Disney, this will be our first trip to Florida and WDW.  We leave on March 17th.  PM me if you can do this, thanks! Also PM me if you'd like us to send your kids a postcard while we are there!


----------



## o2bacelt

We're leaving on March 3 for 12 days. 

I would love if someone going soon could send a post card to my DD before then.

I am also willing to send postcards out while I'm there, we'll be there 3/3 through 3/13.

Please PM if you can either send or would like me to send.

Thanks!


----------



## ado121

and can send someone a postcard when we get there or anytime while we are there. 

great idea!

can someone send my girls a postcard too? 

i love dis!


----------



## o2bacelt

ado121 said:
			
		

> and can send someone a postcard when we get there or anytime while we are there.
> 
> great idea!
> 
> can someone send my girls a postcard too?
> 
> i love dis!



I can mail one to you, just PM with your address and DDs' names and I'll get one out to you.

I'm looking forward to being a fairy godmailer.


----------



## fran99999

OK my turn to ask.  I sent out lots of postcards last 2 times I went.  LOL  14 first trip (may)  16 2nd trip (oct).  Yes I do it for the kids.  

Now I would like one for my DS7  Benjamin.  I know there is a Fairy Godmother out there.     Whoops wrong kind of Fairy Godmother.  


 Thats better.    

Thanks  all.


----------



## o2bacelt

Fran, PM me and I'll mail one to your son as well.


----------



## LUVCHIPNDALE

Ok guys I am leaving in 2 days any one who needs a fairygodmother pm the info


----------



## kitton

We will be there from 6 April - 20 April.

I am willing to send postcards out while I'm there.

I would love our girls to get postcards before they leave.  Would anyone mind sending postcards to my two DDs - we live in the UK though!

Please PM if you can either send or would like me to send to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Cruz91

We're leaving in three weeks (first of March) for my first WDW trip... I don't know who's more excited - the kids or me! Anyway, I'm really hoping someone will check this and be leaving sometime in the next couple of weeks who can send a postcard to my DD (4 - and very into The Princesses) and DS (2 and very into destruction).  We'll certainly check the board before we leave and return the favor.  PM me if you can help out...

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dsdisneywish

I am new to DIS but I came across this thread and I know that my daughter would be so thrilled to receive a postcard from one of the princesses, if it is still possible.  Oh, we are going to be leaving on Feb 25!! Let me know what I'd have to do and I would be happy to send one to someone else when we go!


----------



## Cruz91

We already got a PM to send one to my kiddos.....

Thx to all who have offered... What a great service.  

We'll be there in early March - anyone who's going in April who would like me to send one, PM me.


----------



## Antonio'sMommy

I just signed up and came across this thread.  I would love it if someone could send a postcard to my DS.  His first trip to disney, June 24- July1st!  

Also if anyone is going after me, I would love to return the favor and send out some cards     

Thanks!!!


----------



## disneymomej

My family is also headed to WDW, in just 2 weeks.  
Is someone going right away?  I would also LOVE my kids, 4 and 2 to receive a post card.  I would be happy to do it for a couple of people as well.

Please pm me if you would be willing to.
Thanks


----------



## missymagic

I am going with my sister April 1st for our first mom's break getaway.  I would love it someone could send her a card telling her Mickey is waiting for our visit.  Please PM me.

Since we are going the first weekend in April I will be glad to send out any cards needed please let me know.  I had a blast doing this in December when I went.

Melissa


----------



## beckmrk04

I'm signing up too! I think this is such a neat idea- let me see if I have it straight... It is a pay-it-forward sort of idea, and someone going to wdw could send my nieces a postcard from "Mickey" for our upcoming trip in May, and then when I go in May, I can do the same for a family arriving after me? Is that right? We are going May 18th-23 and I would love to participate, so how do I go about it? If anyone would like me to send a postcard please PM me!


----------



## pumpkey3

I think this idea is so great!!!!  We are surprising our kids the day we leave, and this would be perfect    We are going to Disneyland April 3-6 for my dd 10th birthday.  So If I can find someone to be my kids Fairy Godmailer, I would really love it.  I know they would FLIP!!  Please PM me if interested, and I'll give you there info.  And if anyone needs me too do the same, please let me know.

Lori

dd - Kalie   
ds - Nathan   
ds - Ryan


----------



## kc10family

I want to say THANK YOU! 

I am sorry but I forgot who sent the postcards, I clean out my PM box and forgot to keep the pm about the postcards.  

The twins got the cards and they held them all day long!
    
THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## 2DDprincessesforever

kc10family said:
			
		

> I want to say THANK YOU!
> 
> I am sorry but I forgot who sent the postcards, I clean out my PM box and forgot to keep the pm about the postcards.
> 
> The twins got the cards and they held them all day long!
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!!!




That was ME!!  

I am so glad the twins enjoyed their postcard!

It is nice to know that we can all share the magic.   

I was happy to pass it on!


----------



## nickelsfamily

WOW THIS IS A GREAT IDEA!  

I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE MY DS1 & DS5 GET A POST CARD FROM MICKEY! DS5 WOULD FLIP OUT! IF SOMEONE COULD DO THIS FOR ME IT WILL BE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED! WE ARE LEAVING MARCH 20-24. SO, IF SOMEONE WOULD LIKE FOR ME TO REPAY THE FAVOR I CAN DO IT THEN!
THANKS,
JULIE


----------



## bkreitzel

I didn't know this was possible...we are going to WDW on March 20th and would love to have someone do this for us!  I would also be happy to "pass it on"...


----------



## kimr210

I would love for my DD to get a post card from Mickey prior to us going. We are leaving april 27. I would be more then happy to return the favor to someone else.

Little things like this realy make the little ones happy!!!!

Thanks!!

Kim


----------



## ryan840

Hi! We are returning to WDW 4/30 - 5/7 and I will send out two to three postcards while I'm down there. Send a PM if you would like one, I only have one going out so far.


----------



## mommyintn

We will be at WDW March 18-25th I can mail out 4-5 postcards while we're there, pm me!


----------



## disneymomej

I didn't get anyone to send us cards, but I decided to make them myself.  My dd4 and ds2 are young enough that they will not notice the post mark   

I found some convincing Disney stationary at ***mart, and cut them in order to make individual cards for them.  My ds is getting one from Mickey, and my dd is getting one from minnie, letting her know that princess Aurora is excited to see her for tea!  I think they will both love this. 
Just a thought if your kids are young, they won't know the difference, and I even had fun creating the magic for them!


----------



## kimr210

disneymomej said:
			
		

> I didn't get anyone to send us cards, but I decided to make them myself.  My dd4 and ds2 are young enough that they will not notice the post mark
> 
> Thats a great idea, My DD is 5 and she is well on her way to working for the CIA    someday!! So if I did that I would get busted for sure!


----------



## Payton&Jaxon'sMom

Hello Everyone!
I think that the fairy godmailer is an awesome idea and I know that my DD(7) would love it!!  DS(1) wouldn't understand yet!  We are going April 29th through May 6th! If someone would like to send my kids a card, it would be great!! I would also like to send someone else a card.  Please PM me and let me know! Thank You

Jackie


Caribbean Beach  July 1990
All Star Sports  Novemeber 1997
Offsite June 2002
Pop Century 4/19/06 - 5/06/06


----------



## Hookie

Would any kind soul send us a Pair of cards for my boys? We are going April 14-21. Also does anyone have any good advice for this really crowded week?


----------



## giasmom

We are going April 26-May 6th.  Anyone that wants us to send a postcard to them just PM me.


----------



## dean556

We are going on May28-june 3 would love for ds-4 to get a card before we go thanks


----------



## Cruz91

Just thought I'd update ya'll...  The postage for a postcard from Orlando to Canada is $0.55 each - based on a 6" X 4-1/4" standard postcard.  USPS sight to check postage to other countries is below.

http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_postcard.asp?CID=10054&MailType=postcards and aerogrammes


----------



## momupnorth

I would love to send a couple of postcard if someone would like.
  My DD received a card from "the princesses" for her birthday from another Fairy godmailer and  she still can't believe that they knew she was coming!!!  

Just PM if you are interested!!!


----------



## Buckleigh

DELETED BY POSTER


----------



## disneywith2kids

deleted thank you


----------



## Sunshine427

of a Fairy Godmailer.  We will going in the beginning of May.  Please PM me if someone is willing to mail a post card to my DS 12 & DD 9.  I am very willing to return the favor while down there in May.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## tygrlili

We are going for our first trip May 5-9 and would love to get a post card and will be sending some when we go!    Please pm me if you can send on out for my 2 kids.  Also if you are going at the end of May beginng of June let me know by pm.


----------



## sl_underwood

We will be going March 28-April 3 and would be happy to send out some postcards, just pm me with the info!
Lora


----------



## DizzyErin

It's our 2nd trip with my 7 yr old little princess and have just signed up here and read about the fairy godmailer ... which sounds fab! 
Can someone tell me how this works please???
We're going end of july so if any1 will b there june time and able to send please let me know ... She's the biggest Sleeping Beauty fan and didn't get to meet her last time   So a card from her would b amazing
CAN ANYBODY HELP PLEASE


----------



## Tosie

I am in need of a postcard for ds' birthday (April 8).  He will be 10!

Our trip is scheduled for May 19-23 - we will happily reciprocate!


Tracy


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

LEAVING IN THE MORNING, AND WILLING TO SEND OUT 2-3 POSTCARDS.  PLEASE JUST PM ME BY 10PM TONIGHT, AND I WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN.  

MY SON RECEIVED HIS POSTCARD FROM MICKEY AND THE GANG ON SATURDAY, AND BOY DID IT MAKE HIM SMILE.  THANKS TO OUR MAILER AGAIN.  

TIFF


----------



## spiceycat

going this friday - leaving early....

need your name, address, your children's name and what characters they like. If you want me to say anything also put that on the pm or email.

I have a couple of request already for toy story - and I look through all my postcards and I am not seeing it....I will go to Studios and look - but I can't guaranteed Toy Story.

will try!!!


----------



## caseyem67

We are going in early May and would love to make someone's day by sending a postcard.    PM me with name, address, and favorite character.  Will someone that is going in April do the same for me, please??  Thanks!


----------



## tigger0215

Hey all!
 I'll be glad to Send a postcard or two... But the thing is.. I DONT LIVE NEAR WDW... so i have 3 postcards im willing to send, There are Two or the cards that say Hi from California ( tinkerbell or mickey mouse & pals) The other on is Cinderella.. 
PM me if you are interested


----------



## DizzyErin

I'm going in July/August and would love to send someone a postcard so let me know


----------



## mickeyluv

Okay guys, really stupid question here.  I am going to pay it forward to someone who lives in England.  I've never sent anything to England before.  Is the postage the same to send to England as it would be to send to someone in the US?  Sorry, I just don't know the answer to this (be nice now)!!


----------



## Akwafunk

No - it's not - it will be 75 cents.

USPS.com has a handy dandy postage calculator thingie.


----------



## mickeyluv

Thanks!  Glad I asked.  I had no idea!!


----------



## bamaslp

Hi!  We are going to Disney in 2 weeks.  Any one going sometime this week or next that would send mine a couple of cards?  Also, we are going March 18 - 25 if anyone wants me to send yours a couple of cards.  Just let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## Xcited4Disney

bama, I sent you a pm!  I'll be there April 14-21st and I'm willing to send a postcard also. Are there mailing services at WDW?


----------



## bamaslp

Hey, All!  Just had to share that my little ones received their Mickey postcards from Akwafunk today.  My oldest (5yo) was so excited!!  They are on the refrigerator.  

Alison, thank you again for making our vacation so much more special!!!

I recommend EVERYONE Pay It Forward!


----------



## Xcited4Disney

Wow! That was super quick!


----------



## Psymonds

DW and I will be there in early December (9-17), and can send cards.  no kids yet, so we'll wait a few years for reciporacation.  might come in handy if you are going around x-mas or new years.


----------



## bamaslp

Okay, I have officially reached my quota. haha  

I am looking forward to sending everyone a card!


----------



## bkreitzel

Hi! Received two wonderful cards this week.  Thank you thank you.
Does anyone need a card mailed?  We will be there 3/21-3/27... and I would love to help a couple little princesses be as happy as mine are!


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

This sounds like such a great idea, and now that I think I know a little more about it I would love for my kids to have a chance at this.  If someone would be willing, then I would "trade" when we go in June for someone else.


----------



## froggi

I would love to sign up for this for my 9yo DD. We are going May 3-9.... how do i go about it? Thanks!


----------



## Tink-n-Peter

We are going June 29-July 9 and I would love for my son and daughter to get a postcard as well...and I can send one for someone else!  If anyone is interested, please let me know!


----------



## c&m'smom

We will be going the end of April and can send out a few cards.  Let me know if you need one.

Erin


----------



## mksoccermom

We're going to Disney April 25-May 1 and I would love for my five year old to receive a postcard sometime the beginning of April.  I would also be willing to send to someone going after me.  If anyone is willing to do this, please let me know.

mksoccermom


----------



## missymagic

mksoccermom just sent you a pm


I will be going March 31 - April 2 anyone else need cards send send me a PM.
Melissa

Hi everyone just wanted to let you know I hit my quota today. If you have already pm'd me and I sent you a response you are good to go!!!  I have 13 post cards going out this trip!


----------



## momginger

Hi all!  This is my first post!  I'm new to discussion boards, though I've been getting a lot of info from them lately!  We're going to WDW May 17th -24th and I'd love for my kids to get postcards sometime, around the first couple of weeks of May!  I'll be more than happy to pay it forward when we're there at the end of May!


----------



## ptslp

We are heading to WDW at the end of April and I would love to find someone to send some cards here.  I have 2 kids, plus my neices and nephews will be going to WDW too for their first trip!  I would love to surprise them, so anyone going in the next few weeks who would be willing to send out 6 cards, please let me know!  

I will definately pay it forward.  We have done this in the past and my kids love it and I love sending out to others!

As I said above, we are going to WDW at the end of April, so PM me if you can send to my kids/neices/nephews or if you need me to send to your kids!!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tinkwinks123

We are going next March ('07), but would love to get one in the mail soon, as a surprise for the kids! PM if you can and we will do the same for you when we are there! Thanks!


----------



## Disneemomee

We are going for Easter week and my girls would love a postcard from any princess or tink , if someone would mail me two postcards i would greatly appreciate it and i will happily do the same when iam there, for any one else's upcoming trip. Please pm me if you can mail my girls a postcard Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Girl

My niece (8) and nephew (11) will make their first trip to the World during the last week of March.  I'm trying to help make the trip as magical as I can, considering I won't be there       Really - I am just SOOO glad they are finally going!!    

Are there any Fairy Godmailers available?


----------



## marshallandcartersmo

Hi Everyone!!    It's my turn to ask for a Fairy Godmailer.  I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this, I posted it on another thread to, just to see if anyone is leaving soon.  My 2 DS's (5 & 2) will be at WDW for their first trip on 4/22.  Is anyone going soon that can send a postcard to my little guys??  I can't wait to "pay it forward" and send some to others when I get there.  Such a great idea!!!  thanks!  And if you're interested please PM me.


----------



## PrincessNED

Hi all -  I was wondering if someone could send my DD(5) a postcard from Cinderella.  Going in May for her first trip!  She keeps asking if she will see Cinderella.  She doesn't know dear dad (me) woke up at 6:00am the day after the christmas office party and snagged Breakfast at CRT for the first day there.    

A post card would just top it off.

please PM me if possible and I'll reciprocate to the masses while we are there. 

Much appreciated to all who have done this in the past and to those who will do so in the future.  A great idea to enhance the magic  !


----------



## mrstomrice

We are leaving April 7 and would love to have a postcard sent to our son to help build the excitement, as well as save for his scrapbook.  If you can help, please PM me!  i would be happy to help send some cards out too while we are there.  By the way, what do people write on the cards when you send them?  Thanks so much and enjoy your trip


----------



## luvnstuf

Hi, I would love to get a post card sent here before we go (the last week in April).Any thing to get my two more excited! (we actually have of those "christmas count down" chain going, since uh... middle of January) If anyone wants too, just PM me. I would be glad to do the same for someone else, again just PM me!


----------



## audrey13

We are taking our DS4 for his first trip to Disney May 6-13.  If someone could send a postcard in the next few weeks with one of the "boy" characters (Toy Story, the Incredibles, Peter Pan, really anyone other than a princess LOL), I would really appreciate it!

If anyone is going after we are and would like a postcard, PM me and we'll pay it forward.

Thanks!

Audrey


----------



## dean556

We are going in May28-june 3rd would be happy to send out 5 or 6 pm  me


----------



## mrs. magnolia

We are heading to Disney on May 8-15. I would be willing to send 6 post cards out...please send me a message if you are in need.


----------



## ntburns22

My niece (7) and nephew (4)are going on thier first trip to WDW(May 21) after cancelling many times. My nephew has had some medical problems that prohibited them from going before. If someone could send them a postcard from Mickey saying I can't wait to see you! I would be so greatful. Thank you and have a magical day. 

*********I have someone**********


----------



## Mickey Fliers

**

We will be headed to the World March 30-April 3.  I would be happy to send out 4 postcards.  PM me with names, address, and fav. character.  Have a great day.

Amie

**ETA**  I have my list.  Hope everyone finds a Fairy Godmailer.


----------



## Jen Filling

I will be going April 7th-14th and would be happy to send out 3 postcards while on our trip.  Just PM me the info....


----------



## marshell34

HELLO MARSHELL34,
MY FAMILY WILL VISIT DISNEY ON APRIL 25-MAY3 i HAVE TWO BOYS (7 AND 5) WHO ARE ITCHING AT THE BIT TO GET THERE.  IT WOULD BE SO WONDERFUL TO GET A POST CARD IN THE MAIL FROM MICKEY.  THEY ARE COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS. PLEASE REPLY IF YOU CAN MAIL THEM POSTCARDS. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Rooster42

I will be going 6/10 - 6/15 and could send a couple cards.  Just PM me the details


----------



## mollyseven

Hello to everyone. We are going down from May 21st to 28th and would definitely send out 6 postcards to some families coming down in June. Just send me your names/addresses and something personal such as where you are staying or what they are most looking forward to and I will send them off. This is a privilege to be able to do for some excited kids.
Have a great trip!!


----------



## imageid

We are taking our first trip June 11-15.     We are willing to send 4 cards.  PM me with details (address, favorites etc.)


----------



## halld6479

we will be down at disney the week of the 28th of may and also week of june 5 I would be glad to send out cards also


----------



## disneywith2kids

My kids just received their postcard!!  THANK YOU!  If anyone needs one, please let me know.  I'll send out a few.  I am going April 26 - May 2.


----------



## JessicaMom

My son and daughter just got their cards and we leave Thursday!!!!  They keep asking how Mickey, the princesses, etc, knew they were coming....It is truly magical.  A BIG THANK YOU to my fairy godmailer--you sure sprinkled some pixie dust!  

I'll send my 3 postcards out ASAP...at least by Monday the 3rd, so if you are one of my families.....GET READY!  It is so awesome to watch your kids' faces!  
Jessica


----------



## kimr210

Hi Everyone,

We will be leaving at the end of April for our trip and I would be glad to send out a few cards. PM if you need any sent.

Kim


----------



## Makdyn

We will be going to Disney May 4-11.  I would love someone to send my girls a postcard.  Please PM if you could do this.  I also am willing to send a couple of post cards out just pm with the info.


----------



## Fleece

Hi All,
We will be leaving at the end of May for our Disney trip and I would be glad to send out a few cards.


----------



## momginger

Another good thread to check for Fairy Godmailers is "Pay it Forward'' THREAD!   :

 Hi marshell34!


----------



## c&m'smom

My kids received their card this week and were so excited.  Thank You very much.  We are going at the end of April and I can send out 2 or 3 more cards just let me know.


Erin


----------



## Cinderellie

Hi everyone,
I just discovered this site & I LOVE IT!!    This thread is an awesome idea. I have a 12 year old daughter who loves all the princesses (especially Jasmine, but also Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty etc...). We are leaving for Disney World April 21st (1st trip for her & my hubby-2nd for me but that was many years ago as a teenager). Is there anyone who lives in Florida who has a princess type card at home & would be willing to mail it to my daughter, or who is leaving for DW within the next few days & would be willing to send it to her? We live in Canada so it will require a little extra postage. I'm not sure if she'll get it before we leave, but figure it's worth a shot. Please pm me if able to send one. Also, I can send one to a couple of people the last week of April when I'm there. Send me a pm with details & I'll let you know if you are one of the first few to respond. This is so cool. Laurie.


----------



## mkutch

If anyone needs a postcard sent from DL let me know ASAP (we leave tomorrow and only staying till Sun).  I will be happy to do it since someone did it for me.  Please reply with name, character and address.  
Thanks!!

Michelle


----------



## Joann

We go May 1 to the 11th I would love my kids to be able to get a card from someone going there soon, so we get it before we leave!!!! PM me if anyone wants a post card for their trip after may 11th, I would be happy to send some out.... could someone tell me how you go about sending them is there a easy cheap way to do it or just go to any store and get post cards and post them and mail? money is not a concern just asking how ppl go about doing it? Let me know either way if someone could do this for me or I can do it for someone


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

I told my MIL about this thread and she thought that it was a great idea. They are going down April 23-30 and would be willing to send back a few postcards. Just PM me your address, child's name and their fave character and I will pass it on.


----------



## mksoccermom

My DD got her card from Cinderella yesterday and she is soooo excited!  She has shown everyone and she took it school today to show her friends and  teacher.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Emily & Sarah's Mom

We will be visiting in early June and would love if someone would be a fairy godmailer   for my girls prior to our trip.  Please PM me if this is possible.  

Thank you!


----------



## mom2cookies

Please if anyone is willing, i am looking to have a postcard sent to my  nephew anytime before September. This is his family's first trip to WDW.  Not to create a sob story, but my BIL passed away a couple of years ago and Dsister has had to raise 4 children. 3 with slight physical disability.  She has done great but definitely needs some disney magic.  I will personally send out equal number of postcards ( as received) when we go.  PM me, if you are able to send a postcard, for address.   Thanks! 


  
just wanted to say i got my fairygodmailer.  thanks


----------



## makinorlando

Gotcha covered Laurie... the card will be going out tomorrow!





			
				Cinderellie said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I just discovered this site & I LOVE IT!!  This thread is an awesome idea. I have a 12 year old daughter who loves all the princesses (especially Jasmine, but also Cinderella, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty etc...). We are leaving for Disney World April 21st (1st trip for her & my hubby-2nd for me but that was many years ago as a teenager). Is there anyone who lives in Florida who has a princess type card at home & would be willing to mail it to my daughter, or who is leaving for DW within the next few days & would be willing to send it to her? We live in Canada so it will require a little extra postage. I'm not sure if she'll get it before we leave, but figure it's worth a shot. Please pm me if able to send one. Also, I can send one to a couple of people the last week of April when I'm there. Send me a pm with details & I'll let you know if you are one of the first few to respond. This is so cool. Laurie.


----------



## nikandboys

We will be going to WDW in September and my 2 boys (4 and 6) would love to receive a post card from Mickey himself.  We don't have a great deal of money so this may be there one trip till much older so we are trying to put as much magic or "pixie dust" into the planning as we can.  If you would be willing to send a card to each of my boys (they fight over things that are ment to be shared) I would be very appreciative and will send out post cards for someone else in sept/oct.   Please PM me.

Thank-You!


----------



## 1stWDWtrip

This sounds like a great way for me to be able to finally be able to let my kids in on the surprise!!    It would be great to have any of the "traditional" characters would "send" a postcard to my kids. (        or the princesses)  We leave May 21 for our 10 night/11 day trip!!  It will probably be the only time I will ever be able to take my kids. 

Anyone who can help, please PM me.... I, of course, will return the favor to someone else while we are there. (May 21 - 31)  One postcard for the both of them would be fine.

Thanks!!!


----------



## hannahsmomma

We just got our post card in the mail ( a big thanks to deekyd  ) the little girl next door said to my dd  "that is so magical!"  and it was.  So we are going the week of April 23rd and would love to send someone else some magic.  So the first 3 families ( even if you have more than one child) who PM me I will send cards to.  I'll be waiting!

Jaclyn


----------



## Mephistoles

We aren't going to be in WDW until August but I would love to send out a postcard when we leave (and would love for my son to receive on around that time).  Please tell me exactly what I need to do to take part in the list.  Thanks,


----------



## Pocohantasfan

We are going October 13-20th and I will be willing to send out to the first 3 that PM's me.


----------



## Pocohantasfan

I forgot to ask for our family!  We are going from October 13th-20th.  Is anyone going in September that would be willing to send 3 in KY?  Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Brenbug

We are going in May and taking my DS (3) and my niece (5).  We did the Fairy Godmailer thing last year for several families and would be happy to send some postcards out again this time as well.      Just send me a PM if I can be of assistance.


----------



## shadybabysmom

My sister will be going on April 25th with her daughter and I would like to surprise my niece by having a postcard mailed to her from CHIP AND DALE or just DALE as he is her favorite if they are not available then any princess or just Mickey and the gang. Please PM me if anyone is able to do it.
Thank you so much

I am soo addicted to this site   
I just love it!!!


----------



## scmickeygal

I have a friend we are taking to Disney and her little girl is 7years old and has never been to WDW and I was wondering if someone can help me out with the fairy thing you guys do. Can someone explain first and then if someone is going in the next few weeks that would be great.

scmickeygal!!


----------



## linda_loo

Will be in WDW during the last week of April and would be happy to "pay it forward" and send 2 postcards.  Please PM me, FCFS.

ETA:  already taken.  Thanks.


----------



## princess_disneymom

Is someone going to WDW in the next couple weeks and would be oh so kind to send my DD5 a post card from Cinderella, Belle or Snow White?  She LOVES princesses    and this is her first time to WDW.  She would be thrilled to death to get a post card from a princess..  Our trip is scheduled May 18th - 22nd...

I would be more happy to do this for someone else when we are there..


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi read your message about godmailer, we're going end of july beginning of august and wondered if you'd like us to send you a postcard ... Send me a message with your boys names, address and few details and i'd love to send one ..   


			
				nikandboys said:
			
		

> We will be going to WDW in September and my 2 boys (4 and 6) would love to receive a post card from Mickey himself.  We don't have a great deal of money so this may be there one trip till much older so we are trying to put as much magic or "pixie dust" into the planning as we can.  If you would be willing to send a card to each of my boys (they fight over things that are ment to be shared) I would be very appreciative and will send out post cards for someone else in sept/oct.   Please PM me.
> 
> Thank-You!


----------



## connorsmom911

We will be there April 29-May 2, and would be willing to pay it forward (we're kind of doing it already on property...my co-worker is checking in the day after we check out, so her dd will get a package at the desk from my ds!).

PM me your kids name, address and favorite characters, and anything else you'd like included!


----------



## mtblujeans

We will be in WDW on June 8th and I can send a couple of post cards out then.....PM me!


----------



## 1stWDWtrip

I will be in WDW 5/21 - 5/31 and would love to return the magic to some lucky child.  PM me with names, address, character request, and anything you want the postcard to say, and I will be glad to send a card before we leave.

Thanks to our fairygodmailer!!


----------



## Scrapinmommy

We're going to Disney World on May 20th thru 30th.  I'm new and just recently found this board and love it.  I'm looking for someone to send my two kids a postcard and I'll do the same for anyone that's going after May 30th.  Just email me and let me know the characters that you prefer and all the info.  If you can do two for me please let me know too!!

Beth


----------



## Deedlbugg

Anyone going in the next few days? I'd love for my 2 children to get a postcard for before our trip! We leave May 4th so not much time 
I'd be happy to send a few for someone when we get there!
Again we are there May 4th -15th!  PM me PLEASE!!!


----------



## ryan840

Hi, I posted a few weeks ago and only got one reply. I can still send out another postcard or two to anyone interested, we will be there 4/30 - 5/7. Send a pm if you'd like one!

ETA- Ok, I'm all set for sending and receiving. Thanks everyone!


----------



## mojophone

Ok We are going from December 17-24, 2006.
I would bemore than willing to play fairy god um father for someone else. I am looking for someone to do that for my kids. I hope I am doing this right


----------



## disneygirlatheart

We will be leaving 6/30-7/5 for 5 days at the beach then 7/5-7/15 at Disney!!!! So excited our first trip to the Big Mouse! If anyone is going in June and would not mind sending out at least one postcard to my children it would be greatly appreciated and a headstart on the Disney Magic. Their favorites are Goofy, Mickey, Bambi, and all Pooh characters. Just Pm me if anyone can help me out. Also if anyone needs a card during 7/5-7/15 I would be more than happy to help out. Just let me know. Thanks!!!


----------



## disneygirlatheart

Sorry I forgot to add this trip is in 2006!!!


----------



## Canbarker

She was absolutely thrilled!  She came in yelling etc. Funny thing..I forgot to tell my DH...he was in awe that Mickey sent a card!


----------



## JennaTX

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my DD (6) and my DS (3).  If there is anyone going in the next 2-3 weeks that would be willing to do this, I would greatly appreciate it.  I had a great Fairy Godmailer last year from here for our trip, and the kids were so thrilled.   

Also, we will be there June 1st - June 10th of this year, and I would be more than willing to be a Fairy Godmailer to a couple of other children!


----------



## disneygirlatheart

JennaTX said:
			
		

> I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my DD (6) and my DS (3).  If there is anyone going in the next 2-3 weeks that would be willing to do this, I would greatly appreciate it.  I had a great Fairy Godmailer last year from here for our trip, and the kids were so thrilled.
> 
> Also, we will be there June 1st - June 10th of this year, and I would be more than willing to be a Fairy Godmailer to a couple of other children!


We will be leaving June 30th. If you dont mind would you be my kids fairy godmailer. It would get here a couple of weeks before we leave. Wish I was going when you needed it. I would love to send the Disney magic to your kids. Just let me know. Also anyone need one for after July 5th let me know.


----------



## Naisy68

Would anyone be willing to be a fairy godmother for our DD? We were going to be going down to Disney for her 5th birthday July 20 but we changed our dates due to the free disney dining special. We are now going to be at WDW August 16-23. Our DD is a little disappointed but she is trying hard to understand. We spoiled her in 2004 when we were there for her 3rd b-day. She was on cloud 9  for the entire week. 
    I thought it might be nice if someone who is going to be there around July 20 or before would send a postcard to her for her birthday. 
   As I stated, we will be there in mid August so we would love to return the favor for anyone. 
   If anyone is interested please PM or e-mail me. 
           Thanks a lot!


----------



## calstitcher

Would anyone be willing to be a fairy godmailer for my 2 children (7 & 9)?  We will be in WDW between 6/17 & 6/24.  I want to tell them soon, so I'm hoping that someone going before May 15th would be able to help.  Please PM me.  Thanks.

Edited to add:  Thanks to Disneydoula I'm all set.    

Rani


----------



## disneydoula

Hi!

I'm a Fairy Godmailer leaving on May 12 for The World. Looking for about 5 children who I can send a postcard to once I arrive.

Feel free to PM me with your child/children's names and ages and any special message you'd like for the card to say...ASAP

Unfortunately, this Fairy Godmailer is also a poor nursing student and has limited funds, so I will only be able to fulfill the requests of the first 5 families I hear from. (And considering that we're driving down with current price of gas, well...)

Have a magical day!


----------



## carcam51

If anyone will be at WDW within the next week or so, I would love to have a fairy godmailer for my 2 sons (3 & 5).  We will be there from 5/20-27 if anyone needs the favor returned.  PM me and I will give you the mailing address and names.  

Thanks


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

I would like to know if anyone is going down around the end of July?  I'm driving down to Disney on the 11th of August and want my DD and DS to get a postcard.

Also, if anyone is going in September, I'd be more than happy to send one out during my trip in August.  Let me know.


----------



## hfrink13

I can send out 2 more postcards.  PM me with names/address/favorite character.  first 2 will recieve postcards.  Thanks..


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

We are going to be in the World from May 15-24. Can send out postcards to five families. PM me names, addresses, ages, characters, etc.

Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## hfrink13

I have all my families thanks everyone.


----------



## MickeyP

If anyone is going down in May or June, my kids would love to recieve a postcard. I can send 2 out to families going in August. PM me. Thx.


----------



## mommybunnyof2

We'll be at WDW next week (4/30 thru 5/5) if anyone needs me to send cards I can do two more.  I should be getting mine this week from our Fairy Godmailer and would like to return the favor.  PM me please.


----------



## mommybunnyof2

I've got my quota of Fairy Godmailer requests.  Hope everyone has a great time!!


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Anyone who needs Fairy Godmailers mailed to them in mid-August, I'd be more than willing to help out.  PM your addresses.


----------



## jmhkd

We are going from May 27th thru June 3rd.  Would love to have a Fairy Godmailer for my DD's (5 and 3.)  Would also be willing to send out to some when we are there.  Please pm for more information on the girls or send me the info on your child so we can send out.


----------



## bush

I'll be at DW from June 9th - 15th.  I've never done this before but I wouldn't mind sending some postcards while I'm there.  Just PM me.  I'll also re-post closer to my trip if I haven't reached my quota yet.

We're also going to US/IOA June 6th - 8th.  Can send something from there as well - Spiderman, Scooby Doo, etc.


----------



## Sunshine427

I just want to say thanks to our "Fairy Godmailer".  My daughter is still in shock that Ariel knows she's coming very soon to WDW.  This really helped with the magic!!  If anyone would like me to send a postcard, please PM with the info.  We'll down 5/6 to 5/11.


----------



## nlugo

We are going back to the World on May 29.  I was able to extend our trip one extra day thanks to Priceline.  I would love to pay it forword.  I am willing to send postcards.  I will update it when we hit our quota.  We will be there through the first week of June.


----------



## Toni L

Our family will be at the World June 14th through June 20th.  I would love to mail some post cards while I am there.  Just pm me.


----------



## Jesussavedme

We will be at all 4 parks from June 17 - June 25, so if you'd like a post card, pm me!
  

Be specific if your child has a favorite character.  I can make the post card from that certain character!


----------



## NeedaVacation03

Hi.  I would love for someone to send postcards to my 4 girls prior to our trip June 02-12.    I would be happy to do the same for some other family. Thanks to anyone who can help us out.


----------



## northwestmom

We will be at WDW from 5/9-16.  My kids about flipped the other day when they each got a personalized postcard from Mickey.  I would love to share the magic with a few other kids.  Send me a pm... I'll send to the first couple that message me.
 Kitsel


----------



## ihave2children

Hi I am going to WDW on 25 May until 8 June, if anyone would like postcards sent.


----------



## carcam51

Anyone who needs a fairy godmailer I'll be there 5/20-27, send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Thumper33

Will be in WDW June 17th to 25th. If anyone would like a fairy godmailer, just PM me - I'd be happy to send postcards.  This is such a great idea!


----------



## ravensmom

We are going May 15-17 if anyone would like postcards! I have someone sending to my girls looking to return the favor.

Also a question for those who have already done this... where do you mail it from are there mail boxes at DW? or do you wait till you get home??


----------



## momandseandodisney

I found some very cute disney stationary (some with mickey and friends , other with princesses) 

how do you think that would be instead of a postcard? I could also put it in a cute env. with some stickers or disney pencil etc. Would that be good//ok? I should I just stick with the postcard?


----------



## disneydoula

ravensmom said:
			
		

> We are going May 15-17 if anyone would like postcards! I have someone sending to my girls looking to return the favor.
> 
> Also a question for those who have already done this... where do you mail it from are there mail boxes at DW? or do you wait till you get home??



No, please don't wait until you get home. Mail them from your hotel. You can take postage stamps with you or buy them there. The larger postcards usually require extra postage.


----------



## disneydoula

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I found some very cute disney stationary (some with mickey and friends , other with princesses)
> 
> how do you think that would be instead of a postcard? I could also put it in a cute env. with some stickers or disney pencil etc. Would that be good//ok? I should I just stick with the postcard?



I would just stick with the simplicity of the postcard. There are some really beautiful ones to choose from. If you send a pencil, it might get pushed out of the envelope, or even broken.

The postcards are great.


----------



## momandseandodisney

REPOST 

I found some very cute disney stationary (some with mickey and friends , other with princesses) 

how do you think that would be instead of a postcard? I could also put it in a cute env. with some stickers . Would that be good//ok? I should I just stick with the postcard?


----------



## mollyseven

Full up---got my 10 to send to ....have a great trip!

Oh my gosh the kids just received their postcards in the mail today and are freaking out!! They are sooo excited and mystified as to how Mickey knew they were coming. The best thing so far.
We are going to be at disney May21-28th and only have 1 family to send postcards to ...if anyone going in June/July would like postcards  sent please PM me with the details....definitely wanna pass on the favour. 
Kids love it!


----------



## carcam51

Thought I posted, but guess not....I have met my quota for postcards...can't wait to send them


----------



## MickeyMail

Hi! Mickey Mail here.

Just poppin' on by to let those, to whom have responded to my PM's, that I have been trying to respond, yet am encounter problems doing so.  Preview posts don't show the smilies I try to use either.  Why?   I haven't a clue...all went well prior to today.


----------



## grumpygirl06

Would love to pass on some of that magic pixie dust and send postcards to anyone going towards the end of June or beginning of July.  Just PM me with your info....


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

we are leaving May 29th for a week of disney fun--this is a last minute request but if anyone can mail my DD 6 a postcard I sure would appreciate it and can pay back when I get there!

Please pm me!


----------



## Antonio'sMommy

Thank you thank you thank you! My son LOVED his!
I would love to return the favor.  We are going to disney June 24th - July 1st. I would LOVE to pay it forward!!!

Also, my MIL thought this was such a great idea.  We have 2 more kids coming that are the same age as my DS.  She thought if it was possible, that someone send one to them too. (My niece Tori age 2 1/2  and Nephew Joe 3)
Thank you!


----------



## jrasmom

I booked our vacation this week and we're coming in September.

Originally we'd thought we'd wait to tell them BUT with trying to plan everything I'm afraid they are going to overhear us talking BEFORE I wanted to tell them.

*So....if anyone is going soon (like now)* or before August 1st would be *willing to send one to each of my 3 kids * would you please pm me? I'd be glad to return the favor when we go the last week of September.

I've got suggestions of characters they'd love too if you need that.

THANKS!! you guys are helping me alot in my planning!!  

***just wanted to say we've got our mailer.** THANKS!!*


----------



## tatooed goofy

Hi there.  I am going in August from the 17-24.  I have 2 girls who received post cards last year from FerelPeg and loved them.  She was great.  I am looking for someone to send out post cards around the beginning of August.  I am already sending two but would be willing to do 2 more.  Thanks.  Kelly


----------



## jmhkd

We are going from 5/27 until 6/3.  We have 2 children to send to and are willing to send to 3 more.  PM if you need a mailer for your children.


----------



## jmhkd

Wow that was quick.  We have 5 now and are full.  Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Emily & Sarah's Mom

We will be at WDW June 10-17 and would be happy to send a couple postcards.  My girls just received theirs and loved them!  Please PM me if you are interested.

Thank you!


----------



## Cinderella

I am doing this also - I didn't realise people on these boards were doing it too.  My trip is in just over a week, so anyone wanting me to mail their letters from Mickey would need to send me a sae straight away.  I'm also going to be doing a mailing in October for those going later in the year.


----------



## Procrastinator

We leave on Thursday night, and I'd love to share some of the magic.  My dd was SO excited when she got hers, so I know how very special it is.  PM me before Thursday at noon with all the info if you want us to send postcards.


----------



## DisneyMama27

I actually have 2 requests/offers.

My sister is going to be at WDW with her DD3 for 1st time in mid-June.  She would be glad to mail postcards for later trips, and mt niece would LOVE a postcard before her trip.

Our trip isn't until Sept.30, but if someone will send cards to my 3 kids, I will pay it forward as well!  

What a great idea - PM me if you want postcards or can send them for us!

Thanks!!


----------



## jmhkd

Well, our fairy godmailer had a death in the family and therefore had to cancel his vacation plans.  We are leaving next Friday for WDW.  Is there any chance somebody out there is going this week and might be able to get a postcard out to our 2 daughters?


----------



## lizardqueen

We will be in WDW Aug 31 - Sept 5 and would love to have a card sent to our DD (3) and DS (8 mos).  Also, don't know if anyone would be willing to do it, but my in-laws are going, and they just aren't feeling the magic.  Is there anyone willing to send a postcard to them with a special message?  We would be willing to brighten the day for several people once we get down there, so if you need a mailer for after early Sept, just let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Samantha'sDad

We will be at WD June 18 through July 2. Looking for someone to send a postcard to my daughter before we leave. Please let me know if you can help.

Also willing to send 5 or 10 while I'm there, PM me if your interested.

Thanks
Samantha'sDad


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

I can mail her one--pm me your address--we will be there may 29th-june 6th...


----------



## staciesy

I had someone agree to send my two kids a postcard but unfortunately they had a death in the family as well. Could I still get someone to send my kids a postcard, please. It would totally make my kids day. We are leaving June 4th. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scrapinmommy

Just wanted to update that I've got all the requests for postcards that I'm going to take.  Thanks!
I received my postcards for my kids from our fairy godmailer (thanks!!) and they loved it!!  I still haven't had anyone ask me to do any for their kids so I want to offer it up again before we leave.  We are leaving this Friday (19th) and will be there until May30th.  PM me if you would like me to send your children some postcards...mine absolutely loved thiers!!

Beth


----------



## Naisy68

I found a Fairy Godmailer - Thanks to all!  
Anyone going during the first half of July? 
   I am still looking for someone to send a b-day postcard from Disney for my DD who will be 5 on July 20. We were going to go down to WDW for her b-day but when they offered the free dining for August, we decided to wait until then. 
   We will be there August 16-23 and I would love to send some out to some other wonderful kids as well. Just PM me and let me know please?!


----------



## teilla

I got my Fairygodmailer! Thanks!!

I'm hoping someone is going to be at WDW around the first half of June. I will be flying there with my nephew (8 y/o) and my neice (2 1/2 y/o) on 6/17. If you can send them a separate postcard (my neice is crazy about the disney princesses), I would greatly appreciate it.

I will be at WDW for a week, and am willing to send postcards as well.

Please PM me if you can be their fairy godmailer. And also if I can return the favor for someone going in July or later.

Thanks!


----------



## cinloo

We will be at WD June 24 - 29.  I am looking for someone to send a postcard to my daughter(7).  She is so excited about this trip its her first time going.  

I will be willing to send out some postcards also.  Thank You.



I got my fairygodmailer.  Thank you.
Am willing to send out 4 postcards.


----------



## Plantlady

My boys received their postcard in the mail this week, and were amazed that Mickey would have the time to write him, when he is so busy with the Happiest Celebration on Earth.

We will be there July 6-13 and will gladly send out three postcards. First three PM get them.

Heather


----------



## Naisy68

Plantlady said:
			
		

> My boys received their postcard in the mail this week, and were amazed that Mickey would have the time to write him, when he is so busy with the Happiest Celebration on Earth.
> 
> We will be there July 6-13 and will gladly send out three postcards. First three PM get them.
> 
> Heather



I sent you a PM - Hoping that we are one of the first 3.


----------



## Samantha'sDad

I still have several cards to send anyone interested? We'll be there June 18- July 2.



			
				Samantha'sDad said:
			
		

> We will be at WD June 18 through July 2. Looking for someone to send a postcard to my daughter before we leave. Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> Also willing to send 5 or 10 while I'm there, PM me if your interested.
> 
> Thanks
> Samantha'sDad


----------



## Pooh&Piglet too

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer --

We will be there the week of June 5th thru June 11th.  So I know this is really short notice.

I have one 4 year old boy who LOVES Dinosaurs and a 2 year old girl who LOVES Poohbear.

If you are willing to be their Fairy Godmailer, please PM me.


----------



## bhatijay

New to site


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

We are going down to WDW Sept 25th until Oct 2nd 2006. If anyone wants  Fairy Godmailer just PM me with the info! I can take 5 familes.


----------



## bush

My son received his postcard and loved it!  I would love to pass on the magic while we are in Florida.

We're leaving very early June 4th but will arrive at US/IOA June 6-9, then on to WDW June 9-15 (visiting family first).  I can send 5 postcards from either place.

Please PM me your information.  I need to have this prior to leaving as I will not have access to the internet after June 3rd.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## brandylouwho

We'll be in Disney the last week of August and I am willing to be a fairy godmailer for a handful of people. Just send me a PM to work out the details. I know it is a few months away, but we all plan ahead, don't we?

7/20/06: Just a quick update, I have accepted all the requests I can handle-sorry!


----------



## Naisy68

Hello all -now that I found a fairy godmailer for my DD - I am ready to pay it forward as the popular saying goes - 
            We will be down in Disney from August 16-23.
 I would love to send off about 4 or 5 postcards. If anyone is going after us, please PM me and I would love to help you. 
              Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## KatieRenee

I will be at disney world from June 5 through June 16, I'd love to be a fairy godmailer for a few people.  Anyone that is planning on vacationing after that PM me with your info and I'd be happy to send a postcard your way!!  



(Also I'd like to have a fairy godmailer send a postcard to a 12 & 7 year old before my vacation!! I know this is late notice but if anyone plans to be there before my vacation let me know please!!)


----------



## DisneyMama27

This is just the sweetest thing ever!  We will be at Disney from Sept. 30-Oct.7 and I would be happy to send 10 postcards to kids coming after that!  PM me your info!


----------



## gracer9977

We will also be going to WDW from Sept 30-October 8th.  I would love to have someone send my DD and my 2 DNieces cards from the World and I would then pay it forward and be willing to send about 10 postcards out while I am there to anyone coming behind us!!   Thanks for starting this thread and adding even more magic for the kids!!!


----------



## Anoz

The hubby and I love this and would like to break the news to our 7 children  this way, they age from  7 months to 19 years and all of us love Disney. 
 not sure how to use the PM if some one could  assist me   we would be happy to  pay if forward  when we  go  in the first week of july

   the count down is almost down to 0


----------



## goofygirly

I would like to find fairy god mailers for my kids -- we are going in December 

4 year old boy -- Gerald   

3 year old boy -- Nicholas   

2 year old girl -- Lillianna   

-----------------------------
Another family also in our party 

3 year old boy ---Cade  

2 year old boy--Gage


----------



## gracer9977

Anoz said:
			
		

> The hubby and I love this and would like to break the news to our 7 children  this way, they age from  7 months to 19 years and all of us love Disney.
> not sure how to use the PM if some one could  assist me   we would be happy to  pay if forward  when we  go  in the first week of july
> 
> the count down is almost down to 0



Just a note about how to PM someone.  You just need to right click on the username of the person you want to send a private message to and then you will see a drop down box of choices.  Just pick the one to send Private message and click on it.  In order to read your private massages you need to log in and then if you go to the top of this thread you will see a light yellow box inthe top right corner, it says Welcome (user name) and under that it says Private Messages.  Just click on that and you can read any messages that you have sent or received.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gracer9977

goofygirly said:
			
		

> I would like to find fairy god mailers for my kids -- we are going in December
> 
> 4 year old boy -- Gerald
> 
> 3 year old boy -- Nicholas
> 
> 2 year old girl -- Lillianna
> 
> -----------------------------
> Another family also in our party
> 
> 3 year old boy ---Cade
> 
> 2 year old boy--Gage




I am going to be going in October.  If it's not to early for you I can mail out the postcards to your family and your friends family the last day that we are there - October 8th.  Just PM me the information if you want me to send them for you.


----------



## Anoz

The Hubby and I are taking the kids  to Disney during  the first week of july we can send out several cards while we are there plz  send me your info 

we are
Tyler age 7 months    
Savana age 5    
Hayden age 13    
Nicolette age 15   
Janae age 16    
paige age 18   
deverie age 19   
dad age 43   
mom age 36   

 and yes, yes i am crazy trying to take a group like that on a first time family vacation


----------



## cariokie

We will be at WDW in June.  It may be too late to get someone to send cards to my kids

dd8       Nora
ds4      Patrick

If someone is there now or going in the next few days, let me know and I will send our address.

I will be happy to send 5 postcards to those going later.  PM me and let me know!


----------



## huggiebear23

I was wondering if someone can send 2 postcards to my girls. We are leaving June 25th. 

Thanks so much

Kristina


----------



## grumpygirl06

Kristina:

Just PM'd you.  I will be more than happy to send put postcards to your girls.  We leave June 9th!


----------



## sami66

Hello all!
I would love for my new nephew, my older neice and nephew and brother-in-law (biggest, silliest Disney fan ever)   to receive a postcard.  The older neice and nephew are always talking about going to Mickey Mouse's house.  I am trying to arrange a trip for all of us next summer.  It'll be a dream come true for them to receive a postcard from Mickey himself.

I'll PM you the info if you are interested.  God Bless!


----------



## 7lords

I'm looking for someone that could send a card this week or this weekend.  We're leaving on the 10th and my kids (2 and 4) would love it.  Wish I had seen this thread sooner but it doesn't hurt to try.  PM me if you can help.


----------



## Anoz

Quick thanks to T. for  saying she would do it. the DW and i cant wait to see their faces. Also i have already gotten several  emails set to pay it forward now!!

Disney First Timers
DW 43   
JSW 36   
Tyler 8 months   
Savana 5  
Hayden 13   
Nicolette 15   
Janae 16   
Paige 18   
Deverie 19


----------



## taximomfor4

I am looking for someone to send postcards to my kids...they don't know they are going to WDW this August. Anyone going before end of July, who can send 4 postcards to dd12, dd8 (tomorrow), ds6, dd3 (the princess fanatic)

Beth


----------



## merri_weather

We leave this Friday for our Family Gatherings Reunion and I would love to add a few more families to my postcard list. So, if you'd like someone in your group to receive a postcard, please pm me and let me know. I'll send out cards to the first 5 PMs! 

Include names, ages, addresses and favorite characters - also if you want the cards to say anything special let me know!

Whew - I can't believe I have to go to work for another day and a half! I want to leave NOOOOWWWWW {hear the whine??   }

Merri

*** Leaving "the day after tomorrow" ***


----------



## lorrainesy

Hey I'm going to be in WDW from WDW from september 22 to October 1 I can send postcards for 5 kids. If you want me to send them to your kids PM me


----------



## forever-sunshine

My 5 year old daughter is learning about the states this summer.  She is trying to get a postcard postmarked from each state.  Could I get somebody to send her a postcard from DisneyWorld?    

If there are people from other states that would like to send her one also it would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a bunch!

Amy


----------



## tatooed goofy

Hi there.  It is me again.  This time, I am looking for someone to send my kids postcards.  I am already sending some when I am there but need help for my kids.  Can anyone help me?   I am going Aug. 17-24 and looking for someone who is going the end of July or beginning of August.  I have 2 girls.....one will be 10 and one 12.  The oldest loves Simba and the little one loves Princess Aurora.  PM me for the names and addresses if you can help.  Thanks a lot.  Have a magical time everyone!!!


----------



## pixie dust 112

I'm looking for some kind person to send postcard to my DDs 10, 12, 14.  We're going July 7 to 17.  If someone is going in the next week or so and would be willing to do this, please PM me.  Thanks


----------



## ChrisKsAngel

Hello everyone! 

I am looking for someone to mail my daughter a postcard from WDW. We will be arriving on the 20th of July. It would mean so much to my DD (age 7).   Please PM me!  

If anyone would like me to send a postcard to your child, I will send to the first 3 people who PM me.   

Thanks alot!


----------



## pixie dust 112

Trying again,   anyone going in the next week.  I'd love postcards for my 3 DDs.  I'm doing this for another family   and would love it if someone could do this for us.

Thanks.


----------



## binkyboots

hiya, 
 our wait is halfway over! I'm looking for people to send postcards to my dh, his memory is pretty awful and he's really depressed at the moment, a little dose of pixie dust shoud perk him up a little!

 I'm more than happy to send postcards during our trip also


----------



## Plantlady

I'm heading to disney world in the beginning of July, I can still send out one more card, if anyone out there still needs a card. 

Just PM me, and let me know.


----------



## survivor

I just saw this thread tonight, so I'm officially no longer a lurker. I would love to it pay forward as I will be @ WDW mid-July.  Just pm or email me if you would like me to send a card from WDW.


----------



## bellenbuzz

Have 4 Kids with me on Nov 11th, 2006 trip at POR, for 7 nights.....
If Someone wants to help me out, I will happily do the same for trips after that.....
New to this thread though, what do I need to do.....
Thanks is Advance !    
A little magical pixie dust never hurts !!


----------



## DiznyMagic

I only have two to send but I'm willing to take on a couple more - please send a PM if you would like a post card. We are going July 13-21. 

My daughter just recieved her and she is still trying to figure out how Tinker Bell knew that she was going to Disney - she was sooo excited - it made our day! Thank you for the person who started this wornderful idea.


----------



## Mickey-4-Me

This is such a great idea. I will be happy to send postcards from WDW. DH ::cop:  and I   will be staying at POP with our three boys DS11    DS05    and DS20months    from August 21st through the 27th. Just let me know.


----------



## ksloane

My daughter and I are going to Disney for the first time July 26th - August 1.   I'd be glad to send a few post cards while we there. PM me and I'll send to the first 5 or so.

Also, if anyone is going real soon, my daughter would also appreciate a note from any of the disney characters. Her favorites right now are Tinkerbell, anything from the new Cars movie, and Lady and the Tramp (but she loves ALL disney). (NOTE: She actually mailed Tinkerbell a letter last week saying that she was coming to visit her)

PM me if interested in our address for her or if you will be going after us and would like us to send your child a post card.


----------



## Mommyof3angels

I will be there and willing to send some cards. I could probaly send 10 or so. Just let me know names and such and character and I will try my best to get those characters.  
PM info

Tricia


----------



## robin09

Hi, we aren't going to Disney until August 16th.  BUt I was wondering if anyone going soon can send my daughter jenna (7) a postcard from Disney. Our town in Walton, N.Y. has been flooded with 6 feet of water and we lost alot    .  I think a postcard from tink or one of the princesses would help boost jenna's mood.  I will gladly send cards when we go, just as we did last year


----------



## ksloane

robin09 said:
			
		

> Hi, we aren't going to Disney until August 16th.  BUt I was wondering if anyone going soon can send my daughter jenna (7) a postcard from Disney. Our town in Walton, N.Y. has been flooded with 6 feet of water and we lost alot    .  I think a postcard from tink or one of the princesses would help boost jenna's mood.  I will gladly send cards when we go, just as we did last year



We are going at the end of July (26th - 31st). I'd be glad to send your daughter a post card. Just PM me your contact information.


----------



## tink98

Hi,

We'll be heading back to WDW Aug 12th - 21st.  

I am looking for someone to send one to DS10 and DD7 - before we go too.  Anyone want to commit to this?  PM me and I'll give specifics.

Thanks


eta:  thanks   we are all set with receiving postcards for our children, and have committed to sending quite a few while we are there.


----------



## hangaboli

If there is anyone who is interested in having us send a couple postcards during that week just PM me.  I'd love to help out!  

Erin


----------



## cansasman

We will be at WDW July 31-August 4.  My daughter would love to get a postcard in the mail.  She loves Cinderella!  I would be happy to send some postcards as well.  PM me if you can help.  Thanks!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We loved sending out postcards last year and would love to do it again.  We will be at the world the 1st week in October.  Just PM me and let me know who to send to, favorite characters, anything special going on during that time.  We even sent a few to adults last year going on their first trip.


----------



## jspahn

I'll be there july 14-19th. I'd be happy to send postcards to the first few people who PM me.
Just let me know what characters your child wants, and what you'd like the card to say.
I'll PM you back to confirm.   


UPDATE: I've gotten all the requests I can handle. I'll be sending out about 8 postcards while we are there.


----------



## Tigger113

I got my names to send out later this year!


----------



## chicknoodle99

Here is a strange question about this..

Can you send to adults?  We are going in January 2007 as a grand gathering with my parents, sister and boyfriend, and grandparents. This is the trip of a lifetime for my family as a whole..we are also taking our daughter for the first time!  This program is so neat that I wondered if someone would send to my family..it would be four total.  Is this possible or are these done mostly for children?  

TIA for any info!


----------



## momandseandodisney

We are in Disney from Sept 29th til Oct 10th

We already have a list of 15 or so boys that we are mailing to  so I am looking for about 115-20 girls to mail to.

We are sending it as a fancy letterhead  in a nice env. Not the usual postcard thing.

The message is printed on the computer then signed from cinderella

If anyone wants this  just PM me, would love to do it!  

I also found some really cute stickers that I will put with each of the letters

let me know asap if you want to be added to the list, I will be making them before I go (then mailing them as soon as I get there)


----------



## dtndfamily

I will be down Aug 12th to the 21st.  If anyone would like me to send out a postcard, I would be more than happy to.  This is a great idea.  I can't wait to see my sons' faces when they get theirs  .


----------



## Ariel8676

We are going August 22-29, i would love it if someone could send my dd's a card, and maybe one for my Grandmother..its her first trip to WDW since my Poppy died..he loved taking all of us there, this would make her happy. Of course i would send some out while there as well..pm if you think you could do this for me...thanks!!!!
I also posted in the pay it forward thread in theme park strategies


----------



## madcat

we will be down on sept 27th through oct3rd we would love to send a few cards out to people just pm me with your information


----------



## ryka

We are going for the first time in August. We are leaving August 15. If anyone could send 3 postcards to us. I would love to have these to put in our scrapbook. Please pm me if you would be kind enough to do it. Thanks.


----------



## mmiller711

I am looking for someone to mail 2 postcards.  One for my niece's family (5 children) and one for my grandson.  We will be leaving Aug. 16.  Also would love to send a few out myself while we are there.  Please pm me if you need one sent between Aug. 19th and the 26th.

Thanks


----------



## momandseandodisney

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> We are in Disney from Sept 29th til Oct 10th
> 
> We already have a list of 15 or so boys that we are mailing to  so I am looking for about 115-20 girls to mail to.
> 
> We are sending it as a fancy letterhead  in a nice env. Not the usual postcard thing.
> 
> The message is printed on the computer then signed from cinderella
> 
> If anyone wants this  just PM me, would love to do it!
> 
> I also found some really cute stickers that I will put with each of the letters
> 
> let me know asap if you want to be added to the list, I will be making them before I go (then mailing them as soon as I get there)



I am still looking for others to add to my list - just PM me


----------



## mommy*RN

Hi!  
I would LOVE to be someone's Fairy GodMailer!  We are going Oct. 16-26 and I will gladly mail out postcards the day we arrive!  Just PM and let me know your interested!

Thanks!


----------



## meglovesbelle

We are going 9/21 to 10/5 so if anyone needs cards mailed out let me know. I will need someone to mail my dd(2) a princess card before her trip any takers ??


----------



## mseg16222

We are going to be in WDW on August 12-19!!  I was wondering if anyone would be there the next week or 2 and be willing to send a post card to my 2 sons (6&7)  this is there first trip.  We have had a countdown calendar made for four months!   If you would PM me I will give you our address and their names.  I would much appreciate this.

I am also willing to mail out a few post cards myself while I am down there!  SO If you would like to PM me your info I would be happy to help out

Thanks


----------



## mseg16222

I HAVE HAD A TON OF PEOPLE ASK ME TO MAIL THEM POST CARDS BUT NOT 1 PERSON HAS OFFERED TO MAIL THEM OUT FOR ME ..........................


PLease help I am leaving in 2 weeks........................my 2 sons are going on there first trip to WDW.


----------



## ryka

mseg16222 said:
			
		

> I HAVE HAD A TON OF PEOPLE ASK ME TO MAIL THEM POST CARDS BUT NOT 1 PERSON HAS OFFERED TO MAIL THEM OUT FOR ME ..........................
> 
> 
> PLease help I am leaving in 2 weeks........................my 2 sons are going on there first trip to WDW.


I wish I could help you but we will be there at almost the same time as you.I hope you find somebody soon.


----------



## marsha02909

mseg16222 

 I am not down to disney until First week in sept but I do have post cards left from my cruise vacation from last year and it has mickey on it I would be happy to send the post card to your sons if you would like to pm me with your info.  It would be post marked from RI, but I have disney stamps.


----------



## mommy*RN

mseg16222 said:
			
		

> I HAVE HAD A TON OF PEOPLE ASK ME TO MAIL THEM POST CARDS BUT NOT 1 PERSON HAS OFFERED TO MAIL THEM OUT FOR ME ..........................
> 
> 
> PLease help I am leaving in 2 weeks........................my 2 sons are going on there first trip to WDW.


That is such a bummer...maybe if you post a thread on the Families board someone who isn't aware of the Fairy Godmailers thread will respond.  I wasn't aware of this sticky until my SIL, tatooed goofy, mentioned it to me...

I wish I could help - but we aren't going until October.  My SIL is leaving Aug. 17th, but I am guessing that will be too late.


----------



## keekeeb

We will be there August 5-11.  I would be more than happy to mail out some postcards.  Just PM me.

Is there someone who could send my DD8 (her 8th birthday is August 3) and DS11 a postcard or letter?  It's so hard to concentrate at work because I'm so excited about our upcoming trip!


----------



## sconnell

I'm sure it has been noted before, but there is a similar thread on the Theme Parks  Attractions & Strategies Board. If you are having trouble finding someone to mail to/get mail from, you may want to check there as well. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=717799&page=1&pp=15
HTH!


----------



## s2turk

Well, I posted this over on another thread, but I still have a few more cards available to send out!  I'll be in WDW from August 31st through September 6th, and would love to send out a few postcards to kids (or adults!) from their favorite characters.  If you'd like me to send one out to your family, just pm me with all the information (name, address, fav character, when your trip might be, and anything special you would like written!).


----------



## momandseandodisney

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I am still looking for others to add to my list - just PM me



Still looking for more - girls only though please - just because of the letter that I am mailing out

THANKS


----------



## M 'n C

I am heading down Sept 10-16 and wouldn't mind mailing a few.  Just pm me and we'll figure it all out!

Would anyone mind repaying the favor for me?  My bf has been having a really rough time with work (we just started right out of College last August) and I'm trying to get him excited about going to Disney and thinking about the fun we will have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Hello everyone! I'm fairly new to the board....I've mostly been on the Jambo board since we're staying at the AKL. Wendypooh sent me info about Fairy Godmailers. What a great idea!!! I love it! BUT....will people send a postcard to Brasil? It takes about 2 weeks for mail to get down there. I'd be willing to send the stamps ahead of time if necessary. I will be at MK Oct. 6 - 13th, so I will gladly return the favor. I'm planning (and mostly funding) this trip for my best friend and her 2 children who live in Brasil. Just to give you the scoop...She was an exchange student at my high school 26 years ago. I took her under my wing and we've remained best friends. She has been going through a REALLY hard time with her job and her marriage. A divorce is in the works. She's told me repeatedly how sad her children are, and that she feels so bad for them because of the divorce mess. Well, to me, there's only one solution to turn that saddness around and that's to visit the "Happiest Place on Earth". Using all my Disney VISA points, I'm planning the best vacation I can for my friend and her kids. She is a great person and her kids are so sweet. The kids have never been on a plane or been out of the country and this is the first Disney experience for all of them, so you can imagine why I want this trip to be so special. Any info anyone can pass along would be greatly appreciated and if someone would be able to do this for me, it would be great. Please PM me if you could do this. THANK you!  (I'll also be going to Disney in Feb. '07 for the UCA National Cheerleading Championships   so if I can be a Fairy Godmailer then, let me know!


----------



## mask_w03

We are going down November 27 till December 8th and would be more than happy to send out 10 total (5 girls and 5 boys) for the holidays. PM me and I will add you to the list to be sent out. I got one for my DD's 1st birthday and truely loved it. If you tell me their fav character I'll try to find that character on a postcard to be mailed!!


----------



## lorli

My dd(5) would love to receive a postcard for the holidays.  She loves Tinkerbell and Mickey.  In case you still have room her information is:

Caitlyn 
210 Ridge Rd.
Horseheads, NY  14845

TIA
Lori


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

mask_w03 said:
			
		

> We are going down November 27 till December 8th and would be more than happy to send out 10 total (5 girls and 5 boys) for the holidays. PM me and I will add you to the list to be sent out. I got one for my DD's 1st birthday and truely loved it. If you tell me their fav character I'll try to find that character on a postcard to be mailed!!



Hi, I didn't know if you were refering to my post or not, but would you really send them to Brasil in December? That would be a neat trip rememberance and I'm sure it will just delight them. More than likely it will be the first Christmas with divorced parents   so anything to cheer them up would be great! Let me know if you'd stilllike to do this and I'll send you the info. Thanks!


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Lorli - 
I will happy to send your daughter a postcard for the holidays, although it would be postmarked from Ohio. ( Don't think a 5 yr. old will care WHERE it comes from, just as long as they get mail. LOL) Maybe I could do a Halloween one since I'll be down there in Oct. Don't know if they have postcards like that, but I'll see. If not, expect one from me in Dec.

Tracy

PS - Tink is my Fav, too!


----------



## c.w.e.m.

I will be in DW from Aug 17 - 24th.  I would love to send out postcards while I am there.  If you would like for me to send one to your child(ren), PM me with the details.


----------



## Beachclubmama

Hi,
 We are going in October and would love to be Fairy   Godmailers.
PM me.
Shan


----------



## willis37862

We will be there Sept 18th. I would like to send out some pcs. Did this last time and loved it. I will take the first five who pm me. Please send your info by pm and I will let you know if you are one of the five I will send to.


----------



## PeterPansMum

I'd love to do this for some people!  I'll take the first 5 pm I get.  We'll be there Sept 20-27
Cindy


----------



## dec181981

I just found this thread, how cool is this!  

I was wondering if anyone ever sent out park maps?  my kids love pouring over the maps from disneyland before we go and I would love it if someone could send us a set of maps for the parks at WDW?  we have never been and the kids dont know we are going, and I would love to give them a set of maps for when we finally tell them (hopefully on the airplane) I would be more then willing to pay for postage.

We are going september 12th through the 21st and I would love to send out some postcards, 5-10 or so?  just PM me with the name/address, and what you would like on the card...im not very creative in the writing department.


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Hi,
I can help with the maps. We were there in Feb. and I always pick up extras to use in my scrapbooks.I'll be happy to send them your way. I just PM'd you for more information.
Tracy


----------



## dec181981

im so excited, I still have toom for 3-5 more postcards to send out when we are there in the middle of september, Pm me if you need a FGM


----------



## Mephistoles

We are going to WDW the week of August 20th.  I would love to have a postcard sent to my 4 year old son (as this is his 1st visit).  I will also be willing to send a card (or cards) during my time down there.  Anyway, if anyone can send a card, I would be grateful.
Also, let me know if anyone would be interested in receiving a card during my time there (Aug 20 - 27)
Thanks.


----------



## lsjones

We will be there October 18-28.  I would love to make some little ones happy with a postcard from their favorite character!

PM me if my dates work for you!!!


----------



## CA Disney Fans

I will be at WDW from 9/9 - 9/23.  I am willing to send postcards to the first 5 people that PM me their information.

Have a magical night!


----------



## twinkletoesmom

Hi, 
    I'll be there Nov 28- Dec 5.  I will send out postcards to the first 3 to PM me.  let me know there fav char. name, age, anything special you want me to write and of course the address.


----------



## momandseandodisney

Going Sept 29-Oct 10th (plan on mailing about Sept 30th) 

still looking for some little girls to mail

We are doing up a nice letter on the computer from the princess,  then in a "pretty" envelope and some stickers inside   

PM me if you want to be on this mailing list.


----------



## HACAM

DH and I will be at WDW 09/16-09/20, would be happy to be a Fairy godmailer for 3-5 children.  Just let me know their favourite character....PM me the name and address'.  I hope I can help out.


----------



## tinasquirrel

Our family will be at WDW from September 6-10 if anyone wants a postcard.  We can send cards to the first 5 people who PM me with their information.  Please include the child's (or young at heart's!) favorite character(s), anything special you'd want us to write on the card, and your name/address.  I'm happy to mail the postcard internationally also, if that is necessary.  If you could give me a character first preference and second choice, that would be good too, in case the first choice is more difficult to find.

I'm already starting to compile my list of postcard addresses to send and I'm going to plan ahead and bring the correct number of stamps!

*UPDATE: I'm full!  I can't wait for our trip.  So happy to share the magic!*


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi!  How does this work?  I am willing to send some postcards out during my trip in Oct (21-29) but what do you actually write on the postcard?


----------



## disneyatheart

Hello Disney Lovers:


There is a four year old girl in our community who has been diagnosed with a terminally condition "shorten life span" that has left with the child and the family wondering just how long the child will live.  Her only wish is to have tea with Cinderella.  This coupld has received a lot of media attention because the "Make A Wish Foundation" can not grant her wish because there is no definitive "marker" per say as to how long the child will live.l

As a result of the media attention many local organizations has raised money for medical treatments and for a trip to WDW.  Unfortunatly, not enough money was raised for the whole trip.  My husband and I have recently purchased a limousine service and we will provide transportation to/from the airport.  Is there anyone who could send her a postcard from Cinderella to her home before she leaves?  She will be leaving August 20th and she lives in Illinois.

Also, if anyone, anyone has any, any type of strings or connections to how I can get her to have tea or breakfast at Cinderellas Castle, I would greatly appreciate.

The mother insists she will pay something for the transportation to/from the airport.  I insist she pays nothing.  I would also like to be able to find away to help make the trip more affordable so she does not have to pay a lot of out of pocket costs.

I sincerely could use any help anyone could give me....it does not have to be money, it could just be an unknown connection so I can sprinkle a little pixie dust in this family's direction.  Again, she is not looking for a free "ticket" just a little wish for some pixie dust.

Please send me a PM for address information.

Thanks

Liz


----------



## PeachesDoesHair

I would be happy to send out a few postcards while we are at Disney World.  We will be there September 23rd to September 29th.


----------



## Pamomof3

I would be very grateful if someone would do this for me and then I would greatly return the favor.  Please let me know my youngest daughter is five and really adores Mickey and Minnie.

Thanks


----------



## tcp1005

My family and I are going to be there 9/30 to 10/6.  I'll be happy to send out post cards to the first 6 people to PM me.   This will be a lot of fun, I bet!

Thanks!


----------



## jeanett8

We are going Sept.  16- 24.   I will send out cards to the first 5 who respond to me.  

Please send me the name of the character that the child will like, when you are going and any suggestions for what to write other than the norm with your child's name and address.

Jeanette


----------



## bnf2

My family will be in WDW 9/23-9/29 and we'd be happy to send out some postcards.  

I'll follow suit and take the first 5 to PM me.  Include names, favorite characters and any other special info you'd like on your card along with your address.  I already have my "Disney Romance" stamps packed and ready to go!


----------



## momandseandodisney

what does anyone put as the return address if anything?


----------



## HACAM

HACAM said:
			
		

> DH and I will be at WDW 09/16-09/20, would be happy to be a Fairy godmailer for 3-5 children.  Just let me know their favourite character....PM me the name and address'.  I hope I can help out.



I have all 5 postcards now!

Thanks


----------



## willis37862

I still have some spots left for sept 18th -24th. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> what does anyone put as the return address if anything?



I haven't put any the past couple of times that I have been a fairy godmailer.


----------



## blue_river

I would love to send out postcards to anyone during our weeks stay.  Please message me if you would like me to do so.

I am also looking for someone to send two postcards to my daughters if they are there this week or early next week.


----------



## Mephistoles

We are going to be in WDW from Aug. 20 - 27.  I am still taking requests if anyone would like a card sent.  Just PM me.  So far, I have received 4 requests but would be happy to take a few more.  Just try to PM me by Friday (Aug. 18th).  I plan to take my laptop but I'm not sure how often I will be accessing the web once we're there.
PS I plan to mail the cards between the 20th and 22nd.


----------



## magchavez

I'd be happy to send a few post cards.  We'll be there 9/16 - 9/22.  PM me with the following info, child's name, fav character, address and any special message.


----------



## mnosky

Looking for Fairy Godmailer for DD 3 y/o and we can mail some for others. Our trip is 9/9-16.  
Michelle


----------



## reginaastralis

We're going the weekend of Labor Day 9/2-9/4.

I'd love to be a Fairy Godmailer again this time.  It was so fun to do last time.

Names, age, fav character, and if there's a special message will be great.  It's so much fun to do!

Amanda


----------



## cuppycake

We are lucky enough to be going to WDW Sept 20-24th AND Dec 5-12.

We would LOVE to send out postcards while we are there and will take the first 5 families for each time frame!!  PM me with your info and I'll get you on my lists!!


----------



## Princess Anna

I am looking to share the magic.  I will be at WDW Sept 17-22.  Send me a PM if you would like for me to send out a postcard.  Include the recipient's name, address, desired character, and any desired message.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

We will be there Sept 3 week and will send postcards....send me preferences, kids names/ages/info


----------



## momandseandodisney

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1105016&goto=newpost


Check this out I am sending letters from Cinderealla during my Sept 39-Oct 10th trip, I plan to mail them out by Oct 1st.


----------



## MaidMarian

My family will be going Sept 27-Oct 2.  I'll be happy to send out a few postcards.  We did this last year and it was so much fun.  Just PM me with name, address, favorite character and anything special you might like the card to say.


----------



## mmmcq

If there is someone willing to be a Fairy Godmailer in early November.....please let me know.  I'm trying to keep our upcoming Thanksgiving trip a secret from my 3 kids at the moment.  The last time I coughed up the trip secret too early and my older DD's were upset with me.  I'm trying very, very hard to not spill the beans.  It's soooooooo hard.

But if postcards were to show up the 1st week or 2nd week in November...that would be great.  We leave 11/17.  My youngest DD's birthday is 11/20.

My teens and I would be thrilled to be fairy godmailers for some other families.........    just pm me with child/children's name, age, favorite character, dates of your trip and if you have any character meals with that favorite character......and anything else important like an upcoming birthday.

Thanks all....looking forward to returning the favor.


----------



## pixiepower1971

My DDs and I will be at WDW Sept. 30-Oct 6 and again Dec 13-21. If anyone would like a postcard sent during those time periods, please PM me. Send me child name, age, favorite character, any special message, etc. 

My DDs will have a GREAT time picking out the postcards and helping to spread a little pixie dust!


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

I have already found someone to send my son and mom a postcard when they go in October however I also would like to spread some pixie dust. 

We will be at WDW Dec 5th-15th 2006. I am able to send 3 postcards. If anyone is interested please PM me. I will edit the post when I have reached my 3. 

Can't wait to help spread that pixie dust.


----------



## adisneymama

Hi we will be there 9/23 -9/30.  I would love it if someone could send my 4 yo DD a postcard.  We did this last year and she thought it was great.  Also, I can send up to 4 postcards while there if someone wants them during the time we are there.  Just PM me!
Thanks!


----------



## MKOATEYW

I will be at the world the second weekend in September. I would be willing to send a few out.


----------



## MamaK

If you've gotten requests already and can't take anymore, just let me know.  I'd love for my girls to receive a postcard - they will think it's so special.  Just one postcard is fine - any characters: any of the Princesses (fav); Minnie, Mickey, Baloo, Pooh... any.
Thanks so much!


----------



## howdyfrtx

I'm also looking for anyone that would be willing to send one to my 3 1/2 yr little  .  We will be going to WDW for the first time on Sept 16th and she loves any of the disney princess.  I complelty undersand if you are not taking any more request.

I'm also willing to return favor and play fairy god mailer.  We will be there 9/16 - 9/23.

Please PM with your address or I'll send your ours.

Thanks so much!


----------



## willis37862

MamaK said:
			
		

> If you've gotten requests already and can't take anymore, just let me know.  I'd love for my girls to receive a postcard - they will think it's so special.  Just one postcard is fine - any characters: any of the Princesses (fav); Minnie, Mickey, Baloo, Pooh... any.
> To: Jacquelyn and Nicole Adams
> 5106 Barrymore Lane
> Summerville, SC  29485
> 
> I was so happy to see you - can't wait to see you again soon!  Love, [insert character name]
> 
> Thanks so much!


I would be happy to do that for you if you still need someone. I will be there Sept 18th and hope to send out the postcards on the 20th. Just let me know.


----------



## Lisa0503

*ETA: Wishes granted!!!  We have a fairygodmailer!!!  Thanks MamaK!!!!*

We are going to Disney Sept 17th - 23rd.  If there is anyone who is going to Disney soon or has a postcard left over from a previous trip they could send...(my two little ones are to young to know what postmarks are...) I would love to find a fairy godmailer.  Please PM me if you can assist.  One postcard to addressed to both would be great.

We would also be willing to send some postcards so if our dates work for you, PM me and I would be more than happy to send some out.

Thanks!


----------



## marsha02909

I would love to send out some post cards and receive one for my daughter but, I forgot that my computer is broken and I don't get my email so if you sent me an email please PM on the message board because I can get that info from the computer at work but not the email.  I am sorry to anyone that email me and I didn't get your message.

I leave for Disney a week from Saturday only 10 more days


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi all
I'm willing to do this again this year for the first 10 families to get back to me.  Please send me a PM with the child's info.  Please make sure to include fav characters and/or if this is a special occasion.  I'm leaving two weeks from today (Sept 7th) so if you are traveling at the end of September onward, PM away


----------



## MaidMarian

Would love to do this again for the first 5 people who PM me.  Just include your child's info, favorite characters, and if there's something specific you'ld like it to say.  We'll be there Sept 27th-Oct 2nd


----------



## dfamily

Just PMed you Tnkrbelle565. Hope you still have some wishes left to grant our family!

We'll be at the World Sept 23 - 30 and would love to do this, too. PM and we'll work out the details.

I just love Pixie Dust!


----------



## js092097

We will be in WDW Sept 18-23.  I will send out postcards to the first 3 people who pm me.  Send childs info and favorite character and anything specia  l you want to say.  Thanks!


----------



## PeterPansMum

We're leaving Sept 20 and looking to send some cards to pay it foward.  We got our card in the mail TODAY and DS was SO EXCITED!  He just kept saying "Wow, Mickey knows OUR address; he's a pretty smart mouse!"  It was so cute!  So thank you    to our FGM and PM us your info to get a card!


----------



## gracer9977

We will be in Disney from 9/30-10/8 and I have a few more cards I can send.  Just PM me your info by 9/28 and I will send them to you while we are there.


----------



## pixiepower1971

I still have a few spots left to mail out postcards.

Will be there Sept.30-Oct. 6 and Dec 11-21.

Please PM me with childs name, address, favorite character and any special message you want on the card.


----------



## ampc3

Ok I just stumbled upon this link, What exactly is this?? I have figured out sofar that people must be taking others info , and once they get wDW they will send the kids a postcard, but what are you saying on the card? just curious have never heard of this before, sounds cool!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Sorry to do this gang since I HATE to say no but I really need to ask for no further requests for cards...I'm WAY over my original 10 limit and I won't be checking in anymore to get the requests.  Sorry!


----------



## LPNmom

Thought this was a great idea, would be willing send two postcards to any family during our trip to disneyworld Oct.  2-12th. Just let me know what kind of character the children like! Will take the first two PM's.


----------



## spiceycat

going back - Sept 15 -22 - so need your name (or child), address, favorite character, favorite park.


----------



## dgboos

We'll be going down Oct 15-22 if anyone needs one then.  Just let us know.  We're more than willing to spread Disney Cheer


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Hi everyone. I PM'd some of you before I had the chance to read all of these posts. So if you can't do it for me just let me know. Thanks 
I Love the DISboards. You people are so great.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

Hi!  We'll be in WDW the week of October 15-21, and would love to be a Fairy Godmailer to some lucky children.  I can send up to 10.  Just PM me if you would like some Disney cheer!


----------



## mikerice126

Our family is taking our first WDW trip starting September 25th. We'll send up to 5 cards. PM with name, age, address, favorite character.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hello Everyone....  
Leaving one week from today....staying Sept. 16th - Sept. 23rd....will send out cards as well....my DS loved getting one in the mail....would love to do for someone else as well.....Just PM me w/ names, addresses and fave character...
Thanks


----------



## luvmyboys

Hi everyone!  We'll be in the world Sept 23-Oct 1.  I can mail out 5 or so... Just PM me with names, addresses, & what character your child would like!!



Shannon


----------



## mwilkins

I had a couple minutes and was looking to see if there was a way to get a letter sent to my two girls from Disney. And I stumbled onto this site. I have a request if someone has the time. 
I am curently stationed in Afghanastan and will meet my wife and two girls at Disney the first of November for two weeks of leave. I would appreciate it if someone could send a post card to each of them form Mickey telling them he is looking forward to seeing them in November. If you can please let me know and I will email you my information.
Thankyou in advance for your help.
Mat


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Mat in Afghanastan - I'll be happy to help. 
I'll be at Disney *10/7 - 10/13 * and would love to send your girls something very special. Will it be their time at Disney? Do they like any other characters? You can PM with the information. Thanks to you and God Bless you for serving us! 

Tracy in Ohio

*If anyone else needs something sent, please PM me. I LOVE to do this!*


----------



## winjos

We will be at WDW the week of November 4-10. I would be more than happy to send a note from Disney. Just PM me the name, address, and which character. If there is something special you want written, let me know too and I will incorporate it in the note.


----------



## camlace

My family will be at Disney from Oct 15-21st and would love to mail to some postcards   

We can send out 5 postcards.  Please PM me with your info, names, addresses, favorite characters/parks, any other info to make the card special


----------



## o2bacelt

Both looking for a fairy godmailer and offering.

We're headed back on Oct. 19 through 23rd. I'd be more than willing to mail up to 6 cards back.

I would love it if someone could send one to my two year old. One of her prized possessions is the Mickey and Minnie postcard she got in February from a fairy godmailer, she talks about it all the time that Mickey and Minnie sent it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## figmentfan704

Hi- 
A big thank you for our fairy GODMAILERS- it was magical!  

I know it may be late notice.............
We are leaving this Thursday( 09/14-09/24).  We would love to mail out a couple of postcards.  Please PM before Wed. night with info, favorite character, park, etc....

Thanks!


----------



## Nanu57v

Hi, am going to be at WDW Sept 27-Oct 4.  I'd love to send some cards again, but can't promise them out before Oct 1st.  Please PM me so I can spread some Disney cheer!


----------



## janie91

We will be in the world from Sept. 30th until Oct. 7th if anyone needs a postcard we would be glad to help!  Send me your info. names, ages, characters, 1st trip or no, etc.  I hope this helps!


----------



## mwilkins

I have recieved several offers to mail cards to my family. I thank you all for your kindness. I have sent my information to Indigxtreme who is going in a couple of weeks. I am counting the days until I get out of here and meet the family in Disney.

Thanks Again.
Mat


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

I love doing this each trip, and since I'll be solo this one, I'd like to do a few more than usual - will do pre- or post-trip cards!  Just PM me with your name, address, fav character and any special message (please also let me know if your trip is before or after mine so I don't ruin anything   )


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Looking and offering. We are going on our first trip DEC 2-9 and am looking  for a fairy godmailer for my 2.5 yr old DD who is in love with Cinderella and the princesses.She has had hard time since my newest DD has been born so I thought this would cheer her up.
Also- will send to 5 ppl when we go, just drop me a pm and who they like etc, tia!


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

KATIESMOMMY - 
Congrats on the new arrival.Your girls are beautiful! I'll be glad to help, but I'm going 10/7 - 10/13. I can send something special  from DW when I'm there   , or perhaps something closer to the time you go, although the postmark will be from Sandusky, OH. (I don't think a 2 1/2 yr. old would notice the postmark anyway.) Just PM me with what you want and the info.

Tracy

PS  - We have friends who live in Mishawaka. And although we're Buckeye fans, we've been to several ND games. It's so pretty there in the fall.


----------



## dumplebugs

My DD's got their cards and absolutely loved them.    Now it's my turn to send some magic to other kids.  We will be there Sept. 23-30.    Looking for 5 kiddos to send postcards too.  PM me.

Hugs,
Crystal


----------



## MousekaMaddi

big thanxs to the 2 postcard senders who sent gorgeous cards to our DD Madison! She squealed with delight when she got princess mail!! Thank U!!!


----------



## drakethib

The wife and I will be in WDW for the first week of October.

I can send 4 or 5 cards.

Please PM with the particulars.

Thanks


----------



## MaidMarian

Still looking for some more postcards to send.  We'll be in WDW Sept27th-Oct2nd.  Just PM with the particulars and we'll pass along the pixie dust!


----------



## kj2mom

Thanks soo much for the postcards, my two loved them.

It is now my turn, we will be at WDW from Oct 6-Oct 14. Please contact me if you would like a postcard sent.


----------



## adisneymama

Thank you Fairygod Mailer!!!!  Aubrey loved the cards!!!


----------



## Pocohantasfan

I would love to send out 3 postcards in hopes that your loved ones will be as excited as my DD and DGN were when they got theirs, thanks to Mom2cookies!! We are going to be at the World from October 13th - 20th.  Please PM me with your details.


----------



## mlch

We'll be there Sept 30-Oct 5th. Would be more then happy to send out 2 cards. PM me.


----------



## momandseandodisney

*I have 130 kids already on my list,* I will be sending form WDW Oct 1st
I am sending a letter from cinderella (so really proably only suitable for lettle girls )

this is a bit diff. what I send it an actual letter, in an eve, on  disney stationary etc.

*I have 15 letters still available, if interested please PM me asap* ( also let me know when you are leaving) because many have requested times to close to allow for delivery.

Thank you, Amanda


----------



## drakethib

The wife and I will be in WDW for the first week of October.

I can send 4 or 5 cards.

Please PM with the particulars.

Thanks


----------



## gracer9977

My DD got her postcard in the mail the other day and even though she is only 14 months old and has no idea what it is, she walked around the house waving it around for about an hour.    

It was great fun for us parents though to see her get her postcard inviting her to Disney.

I have 5 kids on my pixie dust list but I can take 2-3 more.  If interested just PM me.  We will be in WDW from Sept 30th - October 8th!!

Only 10 more days, can't wait!!!!


----------



## mommy*RN

I am such a BAD DIS'er.  I cleaned out my PM box recently and deleted all the PM's about our Disney Fairygodmailers.  So...I want to thank the wonderful DIS'er who send DD the cute Mickey group shot and mentioned her Tinkerbell costume - and who send DS the same card and mentioned FIREFIGHTING on it (many bonus points here!).  Also we received a third card for DS that was the Mickey group shot too.  He is soooo excited now!  He thinks Mickey is SUPER excited to be seeing him since he got TWO postcards!  I've tucked them away so we can put them on the first page of our vacation scrapbook after the trip.

THANK YOU FAIRYGODMAILERS!


----------



## raammartin

Hi, DISers!  My family is going to WDW for Thanksgiving this year (11/21-11/27) and would love to send out postcards for 3.  Please PM your name,  name of the person the postcard is going to, character for postcard if you want something particular, mailing address, and any special message you'd like on the postcard(s).


----------



## FourBoysMom

Hello....I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my children.  We will be leaving for Disney on Nov 1, 2006.  I have 4 children, but only need two post cards.  If you are able, please PM me.  Thanks so much.

Trixie <------ more excited than the kids <g>


----------



## FourBoysMom

Hello all....I have my Fairy Godmailer....thank you!!!


----------



## FourBoysMom

We will be at Disney 11/1/06-11/13/06.....anyone wishing a mailing during that time period, please pm me with specifics.....will mail to up to 10 children.

Trixie


----------



## forever 35

Looking for a Fairy Godmother. I have 2 DD's (9 & 12)       first trip to WDW, we will be staying at CS first week of November. I would love for them to experience some pre-Disney magic! They are just starting to get excited. Please pm me for details.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

forever 35-
Just PM'd you for info to send the card to. I leave on 10/ 7 and am soooo excited! (except for the fact that I have to leave for the airport at 3:30 AM     Does anyone else need cards sent. Please let me know no later than 10/12. Have a great weekend everyone and GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## Gillibean

Hello! I would like a Fairygodmailer for my girls ages 5 and 9. We are leaving October 29th and I would be more than happy to return the favor for someone else. Thanks!

Karen


----------



## Caleb's Mom

We leave Oct. 20 and I was wondering if there is anyone out there going in the next 2 weeks who may be willing to provide some pre-trip excitement and do a fairgodmailing for my 5 year old son.  
Also, we'd be willing to return the favor when we are there at the end of the month.  Let me know if you have a mid-late Nov. trip coming up and would like your child to receive a pre-trip mailer.


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Gillibean - I got your info on the girls and will be sending them cards.

Caleb'sMom - I'll be happy to help. I leave on Sat. AM   Just PM me your info.

THANKS to the FairyGodmailers who were gracious enough to send postcards all the way to Brazil. I'm happy to report that they received them all and were very excited. Ico asked if I sent the card ( i just maile dthem some Disney dolllars) or if Mickey sent the card. Of course his Mom told him Mickey sent the cards.  Oh the Disney  Magic!


----------



## JanaV

Hi Four Boys Mom - 

My daughter's 6th birthday is 11/8.  She doesn't know it yet, but she and I are taking a trip to WDW for a whirlwind girl's only pricess tour for her big day.  I'm wondering if you could send her a card early in your trip so that she'd get it for her b'day?  Please PM me.

Thanks so much!

Erin's mom


----------



## JanaV

We'll be in WDW the week of 12/4 and would love to send some cards out!

PM me.


----------



## pooh101

So excited planning and packing that I forgot about this!!  We're leaving Oct.20. If anyone could mail out 2 postcards before the 13th or 14th PLEASE PM me.I'd be more than happy to return the favor. BTW--this would be really special cause we'll be there for DS's 8th B-day.  Thanks.


----------



## 3in4kids

We got a postcard today from a fairy godmother!  Isn't it a wonderful thing that people do what they say even while getting nothing in return?  Brings tears to my eyes to think of all the joy this idea has brought kids!
Looking forward to paying it forward in 17 days!  PM me if your kids need a little pixie dust in the mailbox!


----------



## ministrychick77

hi all!

i'd be really appreciative if someone could send me and my hubby a postcard. we'll be there for new year's (12/31-1/3). i'd be more than willing to send out some while we're there. not really picky..  if possible nightmare before christmas or stitch.

pm me if you could possibly help me out...


----------



## liamsaunt

I'm taking my niece and nephew (ages 5 and 7) down on October 27th.  If anyone is heading down soon and would be willing to do this for them, please PM me!  I'd be happy to return the favor for someone--our dates are October 27-November 6.  Thanks!


----------



## cukak6

We are headed down 12/8  and would love to do this for someone.  My son got his in the mail this week and thought it was the greatest!  Willing to send up to 5 cards...PM me.

Also looking for someone to mail a good friend of mine who is going with us.  So, if you're going in the near future and are willing to help, please PM me.


----------



## bear74

Thank you to whom ever sent my DD a letter from Cinderella.  She had a huge smile on her face as I was reading the letter to her.
Thank You


----------



## Pocohantasfan

bear74 said:
			
		

> Thank you to whom ever sent my DD a letter from Cinderella.  She had a huge smile on her face as I was reading the letter to her.
> Thank You



That is Momandseandodisney.  My DD8 received hers yesterday, also very excited.


----------



## disneyandme

Thanks mybgirl!! My girls were so surprised. They want to know how Mickey and minnie knew so much about them. I told them it is Disney Magic.


----------



## JILL34

Hi All
We will be going down to Disney 11/19-11/25 i would love it if someone would send my DS4 and DS13 and DS13 a postcard.  would be glad to return the magic.  Pleas PM be so i can give you the information.


----------



## Sha

Good Evening!
I am heading to Disney for a quick trip on Saturday 10/14/06 to see the new Nemo ride for passholder preview. I may be able to send out a couple post cards while I am there. Send me a reply and I will see what I can do. Never saw this idea before... sounds neat.


----------



## Sha

Hello fellow Fairy Godmailers...
I am heading down to WDW tomorrow for a few hours and thought I could do this. I have a couple that I am going to do and I was looking for some ideas to help make the post cards magical. I just need ideas today but am sure some others would like some help too and would appreciate the posts here. Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

For future reference, can anyone in the know tell me where's the best place to buy postcards? While I was at WDW last week, I looked in 6 gift shops and they all pretty much had the same thing. I was kinda disappointed. Some people had requested Buzz/Woody, Nemo, etc. and they were no where to be found so I  just sent out general cards. I ended up sending 25 cards!!!!


----------



## JanaV

I thought the exact same thing the last time we were there.  There is no variety in the postcards that they sell.  I think it's probably best to buy post cards before you get into WDW if you're staying onsite.  If you're off site, there is probably more variety at a Wal-Mart!


----------



## Sha

was down at WDW today and tried to find the couple that was requested... the only 2 I saw that really had anything different had practically everyone on it. So... I hope it works. Was able to mail out what I had planned on. I hope I did ok (as it was my first Fairy GodMailer experience) LOL

I had thought I would be able to go to Walmart and see if I found any before I went down there today, but I wasnt able to. Will look the next time I am there. 

I am due to be down at WDW again end of November/beginning of December and would be able to do again. I will post again before Thanksgiving though to offer... so if someone is going... you may want to keep watch... Im not sure how many I will do... probably a minimum of 5... maximum unknown at this time.


----------



## shanealaina

Hi everyone, we will be heading down on the 19th to the 25th of Nov, the 19th is my DD7's 8th birthday, i would love it if they could get a postcard from someone at disney world, but i am not picky at all!!! PM me if you can and I am willing to do it for someone else too..let me know


----------



## o2bacelt

We leave on Thursday for WDW, I'd love to be a fairygodmailer again, can take up to 6 kids/families.

Please PM with your information, child's name, favorite character, etc. and we'll be happy to mail them out!

And a great big thanks to Oh_the_Anticipation! Our DD got her card from Minnie on Saturday and she's been carrying it around ever since, she can't wait to see Minnie this week!


----------



## o2bacelt

Just wanted to update and say that I'm full up for this trip.

Looking forward to leaving in two days now.


----------



## ggoogs

Hello everyone,

I have to say this is a great idea that I have never even thought about until I found it here, I would like to know if there will be anyone willing to send a post card in the Disney spirit to my two daughters Marissa (8) and Jenna (2) before we make our trip to Disney World on Nov 24th 2006, Please email me if anyone is willing to do this for us, I will gladly pay for whatever you have sent plus shipping and time if you would like, I thank you in advance.

Guy


----------



## SusanMomOf2

We're going in late November (25th) through early December (3rd).  I'd love to mail some out, and i'm sure my daughters would love to get one.

If you want one, PM me, and if you can send me one, PM me.  THANKS!

Hope everyone's trip is FUN and FULL OF MAGIC!!


----------



## Oh_the_anticipation!

Hi fellow FairyGodmailers! I'm pretty sure I messed up! I cleaned out my mailbox before I left, so I hope I find the person on here!   

Here's my dilema....I was FairyGodmailer to 25 while at WDW last week. When I received a request, I copied/pasted it into a word document that I could take with me to WDW.   ( I gotta stop doing things at 2 AM!)

Well, I have the same address for 2 families. 
So.... if Brian (9 yrs.) and Daniel (10 yrs.), last name begins with a D, 
or Johnny (1 yr.) and Doug (3yrs.) last name begins with a T (don't want to put private info on here) didn't get their postcards yet, PLEASE PM me and I will try to send some Disney Magic from Ohio!   Sooo sorry about the mix up!  

Tracy


----------



## forever 35

Hi Tracy, We recieved both of our cards! The girls were surprised and thrilled. They don't know how I did it  
THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## liamsaunt

I just wanted to post a note of thanks to Sha, who was kind enough to send postcards to my niece and nephew.  My sister called to say that they arrived yesterday, and the kids were very excited.  So, thanks, Sha!


----------



## Sha

liamsaunt said:
			
		

> I just wanted to post a note of thanks to Sha, who was kind enough to send postcards to my niece and nephew.  My sister called to say that they arrived yesterday, and the kids were very excited.  So, thanks, Sha!


  So happy to hear that they got it and are happy!!! Am doing another through a friends trip today..... hope they are just as happy.


----------



## connorsmom911

Dh and I will be heading to the World on Tues (leaving Monday) and I'll pay it forward to 3 people. Just pm me with your adress, childs name, favorite character, and anything specific you'd like in the message.

We won't need to ask for one till next year, but I got such a kick out of doing this for people in April, I'd like to do it again. It's so much fun knowing I'm creating a bit of magic for someone elses kids!


----------



## RyansMommy

We'll be in WDW 11/26-12/4 and would love to send some postcards out! Just PM and let me know the specifics!

And a special thanx to DSNYGIRL2006 for her postcard to my son! He loved it!!!!


----------



## angipoo

subscribing


----------



## rdsx28

Hi we will be going to WDW NOvember 19th -27th. I was looking for someone to mail my daughter a postcard prior to our visit. I would be happy to pay for cost and will be happy to do it for someone else while I am there. Please PM me if you are interested in either of the above. Thank you sooo much.


----------



## BlakeNJ

Heading to WDW Nov. 18-24 and will pay it forward to 4 families.  PM me with childs name, address, favorite charecter and special message.

ETA: Got 5 lucky kids.


----------



## HLDisney

If anyone is going down to WDW any time soon, I'd love to get a postcard for my DD4.  We're going for Thanksgiving but DD doesn't know that yet.  She just knows that we're going "someday"    I'd love for her to get a postcard from Mickey saying that he's heard she's planning a visit to WDW and he and his friends are looking forward to seeing her and her friend Maggie (we'll be going with Maggie and her mom)

(I'll post again when we get closer to our trip....to be a fairy godmailer for other kids)

TIA,
HLDisney


----------



## KMZOB

Hello Fairy Godmailers!

If anyone is going in the next couple weeks,  I would love for my son to get a postcard.  We leave for Florida on November 24th.  PM me for details

I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for up to 5 families.  We will be in WDW November 30th to December 3rd. PM and let me know if you are in need of a mailer at that time. 

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## xa-minister

My daughter would love to get a postcard from Disney!!!  We are leaving December 20, so i would be able to send a postcard to anyone who wants one during the week of christmas.  Please let me know.


----------



## HLDisney

HLDisney said:
			
		

> If anyone is going down to WDW any time soon, I'd love to get a postcard for my DD4.  We're going for Thanksgiving but DD doesn't know that yet.  She just knows that we're going "someday"    I'd love for her to get a postcard from Mickey saying that he's heard she's planning a visit to WDW and he and his friends are looking forward to seeing her and her friend Maggie (we'll be going with Maggie and her mom)
> 
> (I'll post again when we get closer to our trip....to be a fairy godmailer for other kids)
> 
> TIA,
> HLDisney



I found a fairy godmailer for my DD so I don't need one any more but if anyone needs a postcard sent around Thanksgiving time (11/23/-11/29), you can PM me.   I'll take the first few requests. 

HLDisney


----------



## GGatheringof11+

Hi, I hope to improve our state's reputation by paying it forward to 2 families during Jersey week, November 5-9.  Please pm me with your address, child's name and age, favorite character, and anything else you'd like me to include.

Thanks to janie91 for sending beautiful postcards to my family a few weeks ago!


Simone


----------



## GGatheringof11+

Ok, some people on top of their game here.  I have three families, but I'm sure there'll be more volunteers shortly.


----------



## wewantmore

We were blessed with a GREAT Fairy Godmailer.  So I'm posting to see is anyone needs a little 'magic' the second week of December.

I can do 5.  Just PM me your childs info.

Michelle


----------



## poohspals

Is anyone going to DLP that could send a postacrd to my sister and my daughter. We go mid-December. Many Thanks


----------



## xa-minister

I have had someone respond to mine, so if anyone needs a fairy Godmother, i will be in WDW from Dec.21-26.  I can take up to three.


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

To my fairy godmailer, lsjones. 

I requested that 2 postcards be sent to my mom and son. Oh my gosh, the postcards are beautiful. My mom called as soon as she got it and was so excited.    When my son read his he said "they know I'm coming back".     

Thank you lsjones for the pixie dust.


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

We will be at WDW December 5th-15th.    

I have a few names already on the list but would love to add some more. Anyone that needs a fairy godmailer at that time let me know.


----------



## abbylou6

we are taking my daughter 9 for the first time in feb from the uk... im so excited ive never been!  im gonna tell her christmas day with a specail delivery from santa who will be sending a micky postcard inviting her to spend a week at his holiday home in Wdw 8 weeks to go,   my nails are getting shorter...

have a great time all of you.
ps anyone want to share tip etc etc im all mickey ears ...
very excited 36yr old lol..abbylouxxxx


----------



## peeps30

We will be making out first magical trip (of many I hope).  We will be going the first week of December 1st-8th.  I need a Fairy Godmailer for my DD age 4 and DS age 3.  I will be willing to pay the magic foward when I am there for 5 special families.  Please pm me with details - favorite characters, messages, etc.  Thanks to all.


----------



## rdsx28

HI,
  I will be in WDW november 19-27 and would be happy to be a Fairy Godmailer to any one who needs it. Just PM me your child's name ,address,age, when you will be visiting and any other important info I may need>


----------



## Bugsmom73

We are going December 2-9.  I can write up to 4 postcards.  Please PM me if you would like me to mail postcards.  

Carrie


----------



## mommyintn

We will be there November 24-28th I can do 4 postcards. Please PM me if you'd like me to send some for you!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

I will be in WDW for December 16-23. I will more than happy to mail out some postcards for 4 families. Please just PM the name, address, age, and favorite character....


----------



## Sandra04

Hello!

We will be going to Disney the week of Dec. 3 - 11, 06 and would love for someone to send postcards to our 8 & 11 year old daughters.  If you can do this for us, please e-mail or PM me!  Thanks in advance!

This is our very first trip to Disney and we are so excited!  This would be icing on the cake.

If anyone needs the favor returned, feel free to contact me!


----------



## pkirkbri

We will be going down from November 29th to December 5th.  I'd be happy to send a few postcards.  Someone else did this for my kids about a month ago and they flipped out!   

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## colieolie

I am going down to Disney 11/17-28.  I already have one family, if you want me to share the magic before you go please PM me with your information and if you need the card to say anything special.
I will do 4 more.
Counting the days..........


----------



## mommyintn

mommyintn said:
			
		

> We will be there November 24-28th I can do 4 postcards. Please PM me if you'd like me to send some for you!



No one needs a fairy godmailer?  I did this on our last trip and would like to do it again so pm me!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Hi, this isn't a rant, just a request.  If someone takes the time to send your family a post card please take the time to let them know you received it.  On my last trip I sent out 6 cards and only heard back from 1 family.  The first time I did this I sent out 3 and never heard back.  I wasn't even sure if they were received.

I'm sure, I, like all the other FGM on this thread enjoy taking the time and doing this but it would be nice to know the time (and money) spent was appreciated.  Thanks for listening.    

By the way, I really enjoy hearing how the kids wonder how Mickey, etc. knew they were coming.


----------



## jombee

We are going to Disney World Jan 19th - 27th 2007, and would be happy to send a few postcards to others who will be enjoying Disney World after our trip.

Just shoot me a message.


----------



## wfbnancy

I have just recieved a "pixie dust" message from our fairy godmailer and would like to help 4 other families. We will be at WDW 12/21-12/29. Please send me a PM with name, address, favorite character, when you are going.


----------



## shanealaina

Hello all, I am sorry if I have forgotten to thank my fairy godmailer, but things came up out of my control, so thanks to you and we did recieve it and it was beautiful, the card was so nice and my kids loved it,
 thanks
 the winters kids


----------



## momandseandodisney

Pocohantasfan said:
			
		

> That is Momandseandodisney.  My DD8 received hers yesterday, also very excited.




You're very welcome - we ended up sending 145 letters.


----------



## kittysmom

We are going to Disney Dec 9-15. If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer for a trip in late Dec or early Jan let me know names, addresses and favorite characters. Thanks!


----------



## angipoo

FourBoysMom said:
			
		

> We will be at Disney 11/1/06-11/13/06.....anyone wishing a mailing during that time period, please pm me with specifics.....will mail to up to 10 children.
> 
> Trixie



Here's a shout out to FourBoysMom for spreading some magic by sending my daughter a postcard from Belle. She LOVED IT!!


----------



## angipoo

We will be in WDW Nov 27 - Dec 3rd. I can take up to 3 kids to send some magic early for your upcoming trip (probably mid Dec - early Jan would be good). PM me with details (gender, age, fav characters and address).


----------



## mmeads4

Hey all, this whole Fairy Godmailer is the best idea going  ....My kids received one back in July and again about 2 weeks ago.   Now its our turn...  
We leave in 20 days....I will send out 5 postcards to children....Please PM me with children's/family names and address', and dates    
We will be there Dec 1-8th...Merry Christmas!


----------



## lsjones

stillsmiling04@comca said:
			
		

> To my fairy godmailer, lsjones.
> 
> I requested that 2 postcards be sent to my mom and son. Oh my gosh, the postcards are beautiful. My mom called as soon as she got it and was so excited.    When my son read his he said "they know I'm coming back".
> 
> Thank you lsjones for the pixie dust.


  Thank you for the "Thank you"!!!  It was a lot of fun being a Fairy Godmailer!  You warmed my heart by posting and letting me know they enjoyed their cards!  

Hope you have a good Godmailer experience too!


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

We will be there Dec 9th-16th and would love too mail out a postcard to someone coming after us.  I will do 5 postcards--PM me with the child's name,address,favorite character & a short message to be included.  I'll take the first 5 PM's.  I'll confirm your postcard by a PM.


----------



## sherreis

Hi everyone!  We're leaving Friday and will be arriving to DW on Saturday.  Staying through 11/25.    I'll be glad to mail out postcards for 5 people.  I know how much my boys have loved getting their mail from Mickey.  I have an aunt who lives in Orlando and she's been sending postcards, stickers, a few other things.  They get so excited!  Just pm me by Thursday night.


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

3 SPOTS LEFT---PM ME


----------



## SusanMomOf2

I'll repeat that I'm going during the last week of November.  I'll send out as many as I have contact me... I have 2 so far,  I think... would love to send out more!!!


----------



## mmeads4

My 2 children and I are going Dec 1-9th.   PM me for postcards, I have 4 spots left.


----------



## mommyceratops

Goin Dec 3 for two weeks will send 5 post cards just PM me!


----------



## CinderellaIam

I posted over on the Pay it Forward thread as well...

We will be in WDW 12/7 - 12/14 and my 20 yr old DD and I would love to spread some Disney Magic!   We will send postcards to the first 10 families that send me a PM!


----------



## maxtomsmom

Thanks to FourBoysMom she is a wonderful Fairy Godmailer!!!!!!!  My boys got their cards and they are so excited. 


Now it is my turn. Anyone interested in receiving postcards from a character just PM me your information. I will send from whichever character your child likes. I will do 5. I am going 12/1 - 12/10.


----------



## lchadwick

A BIG thank you to nyyankeegirl - my 4YO LOVES the postcard Mickey sent her!  It's the 1st entry in her Disney Trip photo album.  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

Now is my turn..... I'm going 12/26-12/30.  I can do 5.  Email me!  I'll confirm who I'm able to send to.


----------



## acornell2

OK, I am having a GREAT day today, and I am SOOOO excited about our upcoming trip, so I want to share the karma!   

I am going to Disney December 1-11.  I will mail out 5 Fairy Godmailers.  Please PM me with your info.  Someone did this for my daughter earlier in the year, and she was soooo excited that Cinderella asked her to bring her new camera from Santa when she came to see her.  I thought she was going to spontaneously combust!   

If you want to include a favorite character, any details (like the camera thing) and your child's name & address I will send these out while I am at Disney.  I hope they bring 5 kids as much excitement and MAGIC as it brought to my daughter!     

Send me a message soon though....I only have 2 weeks to go!!!


----------



## Livin'4Disney

Will send post cards to the first 3 families who PM me 
Posted on the Pay It Forward Thread as well.
We will be there Dec. 16-22


----------



## budbeerlady

I will be able to mail out 3 postcards Dec 10-15. Please pm me with the infomation if I can help you out. Thanks!


----------



## LubsPoohBear

if anyone has any openings left to send letters i would love to get one for my twins taking them in jan for a christmas/birthday bash they don't know we are going i would like it if they would open the letter christmas day asking them to come back soon or something like that plz and thank you ... pm me if anyone can help


----------



## acornell2

I still have availability to send Fairy Godmailers out!!!  

I would LOVE to do this for someone, because I saw how thrilled my daughter was to get her postcard from Cinderella.  I would really like to pass on the magic!!!

Send me a message if you want one sent!!! (But HURRY!!!  We leave THIS FRIDAY!     )


----------



## lchadwick

A BIG thank to colieolie for my little girl's postcard - she LOVED it!

I still have room if anyone was a postcard from between 12/26 and 12/30!  PM me!


----------



## ziggyn42

I can send out 5 postcards, just pm with your child's information.  We will be there Dec 9-15th.


----------



## lchadwick

Thank you to pkirkbri and mommyintn for the postcards they sent to my Ryleigh.  She's getting more and more excited, thinking that evryone there is looking forward to seeing her as she is them!

Thank you!


----------



## Luv Bunnies

My boys just received a card from their Fairy Godmailer.  It made them so happy and I would like to do the same for some other families.

We are leaving on December 15 and I will be able to send postcards to 5 families who are interested in having a Fairy Godmailer.  Just tell me the kid's names, address and favorite characters.  Send me a private message with the info!


----------



## sassyMNmom

We are at Disney 12/16-12/23 and a DISer was kind enough to send each of my kids a postcard...so I'm happy to pass the magic to another special family!

Just contact me!

Jessica


----------



## FormrCastMbr

I would like to send a few cards to some children also...I am leaving in 17 days...PM me if you are interested.

Thanks!
Lauren


----------



## jjewels025

I am leaving for WDW on the 14th and returning on the 22nd. I am available to send out some postcards if anyone would like.  I will take up to 10 children.  Please PM me if you would like me to sned one.

Julie D


----------



## jjewels025

I am leaving for WDW on the 14th and returning on the 22nd. I am available to send out some postcards if anyone would like.  I will take up to 10 children.  Please PM me if you would like me to sned one.

Julie D


----------



## flying_babyb

How cool!! I have no kids but would be willing to do this when im there in march (17-24th)


----------



## huckleberrykate

THANK YOU TO THOSE THAT SENT MY DAUGHTERS A POST CARD!!!! THEY love getting mail and makes our trip so much better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lchadwick

Thank you TaraPA for my baby boy's birthday postcard from Mickey!  It arrived right on time!!!!!!  He's just giggled and giggled and tried to say Mickey Mouse over and over!!!!!


----------



## Motherofafae

Hey every one, its getting down to the nitty gritty for us! DD and I leave for Florida in 8 days then we will be at Disney World on the 27th so if any one would like us to mail off a post card or two we would be delighted! We can do 6! PM me! We will be waiting and counting down! budbeerlady We hope you are having a great time!


----------



## ryka

I forgot who it was but I want to say thanks to the person that sent my kids postcards for christmas. They love them. They were excited to see that the characters remembered them from August. Thanks so much.


----------



## maedelken

We are going jan5 to the 13th I have two girls and a boy.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing to mail postcards to my kids.  I will return the favor.  If anyone needs some mailed let me know.  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Just wanted to post here too and say thank you to acornell2,  the postcards were awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## SoccerDad

We are taking our first family trip to WDW Feb. 3rd through 9th - I'd love it if someone could send a postcard to my boys (Holden and Brody) before we go down!

We plan to do the same thing when we're down, but I'll make sure to post again closer to our travel date!


----------



## RedSoxMom

We will be at Disney Jan 3-8 and would love to pass on the magic to some kids.

Please PM us if you would like to have us send you a postcard.

UPDATE:We're full...sending 6 postcards.


----------



## jj1403

Hi
We are heading to the world From Jan 8-13th if anyone would like me to be a fairy Godmailer for them.

Also I'm looking for one for my son daughter and nephew.  If anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it!

Merry Christmas


----------



## jj1403




----------



## susie19

A HUGE thank you to CinderellaIam for sending my girls postcards, they were thrilled. 
    We can be a Fairy Godmailer for 5. We will be in Disney Jan. 29th to Feb 5th!   Just PM me with info! 

Sue


----------



## CinderellaIam

Susie19, 

We (dd and me) had such a great time doing this, I am so happy to hear how much your girls enjoyed the post cards.  

For anyone sitting on the fence about doing this, I cannot stress enough how much fun we had doing this, and hearing how much it means to the children makes it so worth the small amount of time it took!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

FILLED_________________
I am willing to send out 5 postcards.  I will be there january 10- so the first pm's get them.    My daughter has received two through the year.  She really enjoyed the idea that they would send her something.


----------



## lchadwick

Thank you to stillsmiling04 and wewantmore for sending my little girl her postcards!  She was so excited to get them and they really got  her ready for our trip - which she had a BLAST on!


----------



## jombee

I would like to say thank you to member WFBNancy.

My 3 kids all got their postcards right after Christmas, they wanted to know how the characters knew they were coming.  We also did the call from Mickey on Christmas Day.

Thanks again WFBNancy.


----------



## drivencrazy

I would love for my kids to get post cards... what do I have to do???

12 9 4 2


----------



## wfbnancy

Jombee,
I am so glad the children enjoyed them. I sent some maps to you from the parks today. Not sure how long it has been since your last visit but I know things have changed since ours and it helps to study things ahead of time.
Have a great time.


----------



## EnviroChick

We'll be there mid January and would love to have two postcards sent to our 2 before then.  I'll be happy to reciprocate once we arrive


----------



## CindeBella

Just in case you are not able to find someone to send them... we ordered items from giftsofalifetime.com before our first family trip a few years go and had three personalized Mickey postcards sent to our children.  I'm sure it's less expensive to have someone mail it and return to the favor, but it's an option if you need it.


----------



## Jenniww

I'm looking for a  fairy godmailer that will be in Disnay the weekend of Jan 6 &7.

If you can help please email me jenniww@verizon.net


----------



## jlw29

Our on again / off again / on again / off AGAIN trip for Jan 17-22 is now ON again.  In gratitude, we'd love to send some postcards.  I'll take the first 5 that PM.  Please let me know kids names, favorite character and any special message and I'll send them while we're there.

Julie


----------



## Therinian

I have a 5 year old who has been counting the months 'til 2007, because he knows that he turns 6 this year & that means a trip to WDW.  I'd verily and humbly appreciate if a kind soul became his fairy godmailer! 

Anyone looking to spend some time in WDW this month would be ideal. Please send an email to therinian@yahoo.com if you are interested in doing this. I'll give you his name, our mailing address, and the names of up to three of his favorite characters. Thank you so much!


----------



## RainbowsMist

I too would be extremely grateful if *a fairgodmailer* could send my 3 DD's a postcard.  We are going on our first ever Disney trip!!


----------



## sierra1827

I am not sure how to reply to the posting I see, but I am looking for a Fairy God mailer to send post cards to my 2 daughters ages 2 and 4 we are going to Disney March 17th so anytime before then would be great.  E-mail me if you are able to help me.  I would also love to pay it forward for anyone traveling after March 24th   Thanks, Christine


----------



## sierra1827

We are traveling to WDW March 17-24th and would be happy to send some post cards.  Let me know if anyone needs a fairygod MAiler


----------



## sierra1827

When are you going?


----------



## jombee

We are going to be at WDW Jan 19th - 27th and would love to send postcards to your kids.  Send me their information and we will mail them out during our trip.

Tim


----------



## angelmom

I would love it if someone could send  postcards to my dd7 and ds10 anytime before March. We are going March 2-10 and will gladly pay if forward.   Please pm me.  Thanks  SOMEONE HAS OFFERED TO DO THIS-THANKS


----------



## kathyn21

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> FILLED_________________
> I am willing to send out 5 postcards.  I will be there january 10- so the first pm's get them.    My daughter has received two through the year.  She really enjoyed the idea that they would send her something.


How do I go about getting 2 of these sent to my girls?  We are travelling there from Jan 25, 2007 - Feb 5th.  They would go absolutely crazy to receieve one of these?


----------



## Blueeyes101817

I know this is on the familes board, but i figured i would try...I am going to Disney with my best friend in May to celebrate our college graduation..Her favorite character is Donald--we most likely wont get to see each other til the trip (live almost 3 hours away from each other)..if this isnt just for kids, id love for someone to send her a postcard,,is this possible or does anyone have an idea where else to post this--sorry if this is in the wrong spot!
Thanks!

Edited to add--Thank you so much! i just got an offer for someone to send one to her..and me!
Thanks!


----------



## Motherofafae

Thank you so very much Beerbudlady! My cousin loved her postcard and my daughter did too! That was wonderful of you to do that for us and we thank you! Great card choice!


----------



## Pirate&Princess

Hi.  We are going Feb 1 - Feb 11.  I really don't know what these are.  Can someone tell me what they are and if they will send them for me.

Thanks


----------



## yellownovawife

I will be at WDW Jan 31 - Feb 3. I would be happy to send postcards for someone as somebody did this for us! Please PM me if I can help you out!


----------



## Pirate&Princess

Hi.  I'm not sure what Fairygodmailer is.  Can you explain it please?

Thanks


----------



## katiesmom2

Pirate&Princess said:


> Hi.  I'm not sure what Fairygodmailer is.  Can you explain it please?
> 
> Thanks



The idea is that when you are at WDW, you act as "Fairygodmailer" by sending a postcard to a child/children acting as a Disney character, telling the child that you can't wait to see them when they come to WDW. If you agree to do this for someone, they will give you their child's name, address, favorite character (for the postcard) and they'll tell you what they'd like the postcard to say. You mail it off when you get to WDW. The idea is to make it fun for the kids by having them believe they received a personalized postcard from their favorite character. 

Hope this helped!


----------



## katiesmom2

We leave for Florida March 19. I'd love for someone to be fairygodmailer to my two children. 

Looking for someone who can mail to us in late Feb/very early March. Please message me. 

I am available to send to anyone in late March/early April. Just message me.


----------



## dean556

need fairy godmother for dd5 we are leaving jan.31st 
thanks


----------



## Lil Lumpy

My family is planning our trip for July. I have 2 DDs (3 and 7) and a BIL (3) who are in need of fairy Godmothers. If there are any out there that are willing to help out please PM me.  

Thank You in advance.

Kerri

PS I will return the favor by passing on the pixie dust during our visit to the World.


----------



## Pirate&Princess

jlw29 said:


> Our on again / off again / on again / off AGAIN trip for Jan 17-22 is now ON again.  In gratitude, we'd love to send some postcards.  I'll take the first 5 that PM.  Please let me know kids names, favorite character and any special message and I'll send them while we're there.
> 
> Julie



Hi.

Do you have any left.  We will be going Feb. 1st.

Thanks


----------



## BrookeTx

We are going Jan. 29. Is there anyone that can do this for my 2 dd? Please pm me as I am new to all of this!


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

Thank you to pixiepower1971.


----------



## pixiepower1971

Hi! 

  My family will be in WDW March 10-17. We have been fairygodmailers before and had great fun with it! If you would like a postcard sent to your child for an upcoming trip please PM me!

ProudMom-sent you a PM


----------



## BrookeTx

We are going Jan. 29. Is there anyone that can do this for my 2 dd? Please pm me as I am new to all of this!


----------



## shadybabysmom

This is such a great idea so nice to see how caring people can still be out there.


----------



## shadybabysmom

This is such a great idea so nice to see how caring people can still be out there.


----------



## momofaarmysoldier85

we are heading down on April 29th!  Would love to have a fairy godmailer to my 5 yr. old twins!


----------



## Savsmommy

We will be at WDW from 2/26/07-3/4/07. If someone could be a fairygodmother for my 2 kids that would be great! PM if you can help out. Thanks!


----------



## dizzienoodle

We will be in Disney from Mar 17th thru the 27th.  It would be really cool if someone would be able to send a postcard before then, and we would love to do this for a few families... pm me and let me know if you could do this for us, or if we can help your family out!  Thanx!


----------



## jmmelvin

Savsmommy said:


> We will be at WDW from 2/26/07-3/4/07. If someone could be a fairygodmother for my 2 kids that would be great! PM if you can help out. Thanks!


 
I PMed you


----------



## tmccullough

I'm new to this.  This sounds like a great idea.  We plan on going May 10-20 and my 2DD ages 9 and 6 would just think that is magical!!  It would also be a nice keepsake for years to come.  I could also send one in return for another child!


----------



## damkmi

Hello, I know this is short notice but will be at Disney starting Jan 29.  I would LOVE it if my 3 dc's could receive a postcard.  I will gladly mail out one to a family.
We will be in Disney Jan 29 to Feb 3.
Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I am *hoping* for a one day visit in June and would love a postcard. I am willing to send some in return.


----------



## katiesmom2

We are going March 19 - 31. We would love a postcard for DD 4 and DS 2. We did this last year and it was so much fun (sending and receiving). Please PM me if you can help out. 

Also, please PM me if you'd like me to mail to you!


----------



## maslyd

This is really short notice, I know, but I just found this board...

We are leaving for Disney Jan 28th.  It will be a first for my kids (DS 5 and DD 3) and they would so love to receive a postcard before we leave.  If anyone is going this week and could mail one or two by Tuesday or Wednesday, please let me know.

On the flip side, we will be there 1/28 thru 2/4 so if anyone wants me to send postcards I will for the first three to PM me.

Thanks,
Teri


----------



## shadybabysmom

Hi I was wondering if someone would be so kind to mail out a postcard for my son we will be leaveing on March 17 the only thing is that we are in CANADA and I am not sure if this is a problem to anyone or not. Please pm me if you can.
Thank you


----------



## sumrmist

We are going Feb.5th. If you would like me to send a postcard to someone you can PM me the info. Dont forget the fav character of the person and I will do my best to accomodate that request. Also if you want to tell me what to put on it I will write it down .


----------



## Ladybug888

Hello!  I am new to this board and I think this is a great idea!!  I'll be happy to send postcards to the first 3 people who PM me.  Please tell me your child's favorite character and also if you want me to write anything specific on the postcard.


----------



## lakehead92

This is terrific, I so want to be part of this great and fun idea.  We are going May 12-20, 07, and would love to receive a card for each of my children, and would be willing to do it for a few families while we are there as well.

I was already planning on sending a card to my kids at home while we are there. Ex: Mickey saying thank you for coming to see him.

But if i can get in on this it makes it even more magical.


----------



## paperdoll67

I will be happy to pay it forward if anyone can be a fairygodmailer to my DD4.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## dsdisneywish

Hi -

We just found out we are able to go to the Magic Kingdom at the end of February!  I know this is pretty late request, but if anyone would be able, our 5yo daughter would love to receive a postcard from Belle.  She is so into Beauty and the Beast over the past 6 months or so; she wants to watch or read the story every day, and loves to draw the characters.  She just had her 5th birthday party, and of course, she dressed up as Belle!

For anyone who would want us to send a postcard, I would be happy to do so ; we will be at the Magic Kingdom some day during the last week of February (haven't picked out the day yet).   

Thanks!


----------



## katiesmom2

Looking for someone to send postcards to my son (2) and daughter (4). We are going to WDW at the end of March. 

We live in Canada, so I think the postage is a little more, but I would sure appreciate it. 

Please PM me if you are able to help out! Thanks. 

Also, I am willing to send out a few more (I have a list of a few already) postcards to other children. 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## paperdoll67

dsdisneywish,
pm me and I'll send a postcard to your DD

Kelly


----------



## pixiepoo24637

We will be at DW April 21-28 & my boys would be SOOOO excited to get a postcard!  We would be happy to pay it forward while we are there!  PM me if you would like to be on our list!
Thanks!


----------



## ryan840

Hi, we are going to be in WDW May 5-13 and my boys would love to get a postcard if someone is willing, we will be happy to return the favor! We can do three postcards, first three to pm me get them. Thanks in advance!

ETA- I have found my fairy godmailer, thank you!!! I still have all three spots open to send out, feel free to pm me.


----------



## SoccerDad

We will be at WDW Feb. 3rd through Feb. 9th, and would love to send out some postcards for those with more time left to wait!  

Please PM me with the following:

Names of your recipients
Your address
Any character requests for the postcard
Anything special you would like mentioned in the message!


----------



## SummersMom

My kids would love to recieve a postcard for our trip, and I'd be happy to pay forward the favor to 4 others while we are there.


----------



## Marble8

A little late, I know, but we will be at WDW-AKL Feb 13--21.  Would love to send and receive FairyGodMailers. Any body interested in sending to us?  PM me.  Anyone interested in receiving from me PM me too.


----------



## princess~yo

Anyone willing to send a POST vacation postcard to my dd's?  I'd love to have one before, but the trip is a surprise (shhhh, don't tell ) We'll be in WDW in March 17-21, so late march or early April would be perfect...

I would love to help a few dreams come true, I can send some postcards during our trip (March 17-21)  First three to pm me !  

thanks!


----------



## stefplus3

I'd love to join in this fun!! We're not going until the last week of June though. I could send some postcards out when we're there if anyone is interested. 

We have 3 kids but would just need 1 sent to us  

pm me if interested


----------



## dwaddict

I would like to get in on this we are going in May19-26! I would love to send some postcards! I would also like my 2 to get a postcard if anyone can swing it!! thanks


----------



## pkjne

Hey there we are going to DISNEY September 29-October 5th 
This will be our first time going ......................our children are going to be 9,7, and 5 years at that time. We have two boys they are the oldest and then our one daughter who is five years. 
I would love to have postcards sent to them or whatever someone would like to do would be WONDERFUL 
Since it is our first trip I would like to get them really excited about it 

Kim


----------



## momof296&02

This place is great!  We are heading to WDW 3/29 for my dd's 5th birthday  & would be more than happy to send someone a post card.  I tried to PM someone but I am not able to b/c I don't have enough posts yet.  If you can pm me justs end your info & I will send a postcard in March.


----------



## KimAshton

pkjne said:


> Hey there we are going to DISNEY September 29-October 5th
> This will be our first time going ......................our children are going to be 9,7, and 5 years at that time. We have two boys they are the oldest and then our one daughter who is five years.
> I would love to have postcards sent to them or whatever someone would like to do would be WONDERFUL
> Since it is our first trip I would like to get them really excited about it
> 
> Kim



I would be more then willing to send postcards to them.  I am going March 14th to the 19th.


----------



## momof296&02

pixiepoo24637 said:


> We will be at DW April 21-28 & my boys would be SOOOO excited to get a postcard!  We would be happy to pay it forward while we are there!  PM me if you would like to be on our list!
> Thanks!



I will pm you once i get 6 posts


----------



## momof296&02

Ladybug888 said:


> Hello!  I am new to this board and I think this is a great idea!!  I'll be happy to send postcards to the first 3 people who PM me.  Please tell me your child's favorite character and also if you want me to write anything specific on the postcard.



I should be able to pm now- i have 6 posts


----------



## momof296&02

We are going 3/29-4/3 & would love to send some magic to a family.  The 1st 5 to PM me will get postcards.

 

Have a magical day!


----------



## daisyduck123

Everybody is so nice to do this!


----------



## momof296&02

I am all set w/ sending postcards while on my trip.  We are heading down the end of March.  Is anyone able to send my ds 9 & dd 5 a postcard?  Let me know.....


----------



## pkjne

I want to thank you for doing this for me. It is our first trip and we are sooo excited and can't hardly wait. It seems like September is so far off. We have not told our kids yet due to the age as I said they are right now eight, six and four when we go they will be nine, seven, and five when is a good time to tell them ? What should I do to make it special for them ? Any ideas ? Is there anyplace on here that I can go to get ideas ? I am new to this whole board I love it though. 

   

Now to just find something that will HELP me lose weight  !


----------



## donnab2005

Hi everyone.  I would love to find someone to send a postcard to my daughter before our upcoming trip.  We will be checking in on April 5, 2007I would really appreciate your help with this.  We will be there for Easter and Her birthday and I want to make this trip special for her.


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I am going from April 22-28, I will mail postcards to the first 5 or 6 names who pm me first.  Please tell me the kids names and address and favorite characters and I will try my best to accomodate those characters.


----------



## pcgmom

Is anyone going before Feb. 24th?  We will be heading down that day, and we will be glad to send out 4-5 postcards.  Just PM me.  If anyone could send one to us before we leave, we would greatly appreciate it!  Thank you all!!!!


----------



## jpryorx2

is there any chance there is anyone going this week we will be leaving on feb 15 and this would be a great way to tell our kids as it is a secert right now, for our Daughter 7 son 5 and daughter 1. so if anyone would be able to do thins it would be great thanks.


----------



## gardnchk

Thank you so much to Felicia,   she is going to take care of my 6 requests (my 4 and two nephews) and now I'm offering to do for someone else!  I am going from April 8th (Easter Sunday) to April 15th.  I will do up to 10 postcards!  I am new to the site, so I do not have enough posts to PM or reply to a PM yet ( I'm trying!! ) so if you want to PM me with your info and email address that would be great, in the meantime I'll have to find some more posts to add my 2 cents to so I can PM!!!!!

  I LOVE DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## donnab2005

Is anyone going Feb or early March willing to send a postcard to my daughter.  She will be there for her birthday this year.  We will be there from 4/5 to 4/13 and I would like to get a postcard sent to her to make it special.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi I will be at POP March 2 -5 for my DD birthday...donnab2005 pm me with your info! I would ne more than happy to send one to your daughter! My daughter wont know until I wake her up that morning!

I will send 3 others so contact me. I actually do this for kids at our school that go, I have postcards from last trip. They just dont check the postmark!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

We are going March 11-17th...is there anyone going before us that could mail a postcard to my DS from Minnie...my son is obsessed with wanting to hug her.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

MommywithDreams....we will be at WDW will that suffice, pm me your info I will gladly do oit! Im there march 2-5 in florida...he should still get it!


----------



## goofygas

We are leaving in 30 days---March 9--I can't wait!  Anyone who can send my boys a postcard before we leave and then I will gladly return the favor to someone when we are there in March.  Thanks--I'm new so I hope I am doing this correctly.  Thanks in advance


----------



## txbradybunch

Will be at WDW mid March and willing to send out postcards as well.  PM me your info and I will send up to 6 postcards by March 18th.


----------



## mistyt

Hey all!

I will be taking a five day trip with my father and leave on Thursday!  I'd be more than willing to send postcards to anyone who would like them!  Just send me a PM with child's name and info, and also, their favorite character!  Hope I can help!


----------



## codimouse

We arrive on March 11th at WDW.  
I always mail out 5 postcards to those who want one.

PM me with your info.  I will post when I reach the limit!!


----------



## codimouse

codimouse said:


> We arrive on March 11th at WDW.
> I always mail out 5 postcards to those who want one.
> 
> PM me with your info.  I will post when I reach the limit!!



I still have 4 more spots left.  Get your card!!!  Send a PM.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Arriving on March 24, and willing to send 5 pixie dust filled postcards.   Please PM me with name(s), address, and favorite character(s)!  I will mail them out on Monday, March 26th.


----------



## dizzienoodle

Just received our postcard last night!  My DS was unbelievably excited.  I am willing to send out a few more.  First 3 to PM me and I ll be happy to oblige.  We will be in the world from Mar 17th thru the 27th. Thanks!


----------



## leslieseagle

Hi all. I would love if one of you could send a postcard to my son. He will be making his first trip in May, and this would be such a great surprise for him. I can't PM yet, as I am brand new to these boards. I would also be happy to send out some postcards while we are there if anyone is interested. Thankyou. Leslie


----------



## aaronandterri

bit early maybe but seems soon to me, cant wait...... but 
were in the world from 21st may till 6th june, if anyone wants something sent that time just pm me, and let me know details, and fave character etc,  

its my DD birthday while were there and we have CRT booked, if anyone could send my dd something whos there a month or so before me then let me know, and my toy story mad boy! 

thanks x


----------



## LittleBoPeep

I've got three (3) more cards I can send, so PM me if you're interested... Arriving March 24th and mailing on March 26th.


----------



## enjkp

I need three of them sent to me.................we are going in September but could have them sent anytime to put in there goody baskets that I am doing for them. 

First time so we are excited as for favorites I can let you know if you want to do this for me. 

Thank you in advance. 

We planned two years ago and couldn't go due to we sold our house and loss of a baby 
WE ARE GOING THIS YEAR 

Just PM me if you can help me


----------



## enjkp

I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me said I needed to post two more messages so here is one......................SMILE 

I would love to have postcards sent to my children this will be our first visit and we ( my husband and I right now ) are so excited the kids don't know yet SMILE can't wait to tell them I am getting things ready for their goody baskets to SURPRISE them with them and a hunt for them.


----------



## codimouse

leslieseagle said:


> Hi all. I would love if one of you could send a postcard to my son. He will be making his first trip in May, and this would be such a great surprise for him. I can't PM yet, as I am brand new to these boards. I would also be happy to send out some postcards while we are there if anyone is interested. Thankyou. Leslie



Post a few more times then send me a PM or use my profile to contact me.


----------



## codimouse

I have met my quota plus a few more.  Hope everyone has a great trip.
Watch for your cards after the 11th of March!!


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Got room for one more... PM me if interested!


----------



## kennyfan

We are going March 25th to WDW and taking dh's nephew 9 and niece 4 since we don't have any kids. They would love to get a postcard before hand.  If someone would please pm me that would be great!


----------



## ryan840

I still have two postcard spots available to anyone who would like one. Just pm me with your info, including back-up characters and what you would like the postcard to say (this makes things sooo much easier when you've got two young kids with you!)


----------



## jjdurrant

Anyone have any postcards left?


----------



## ryan840

jjdurrant said:


> Anyone have any postcards left?



When are you going?


----------



## HappyStamper

mistyt said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I will be taking a five day trip with my father and leave on Thursday!  I'd be more than willing to send postcards to anyone who would like them!  Just send me a PM with child's name and info, and also, their favorite character!  Hope I can help!



Thanks Soooo Much for the postcard that arrived today! Even though DD says she knows it didn't _really_ come from Tink  we both think it's pretty darn cool!


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

I know that this is really early, but is there anyone going to the World at the beginning of April, who would be willing to send 3 postcards to Canada?

My niece and nephews would be estatic! We are going down mid May but mail takes a LOOOOOONG time to get here.  

If someone could PM me that would be fantastic. I will also send some back when we are down there in May.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

My limit has been met, plus a couple of extras.   Will be mailing them out on March 26th, so watch the mail after that!  Hope you all have magical trips!


----------



## huggiebear23

We are going to Disney from May 13th-May 20th and would love 2 postcards. If anyone can send it pm me. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mommy2tink&pan

I will send out post cards to the first 3 to PM me.  Please send me your name, addy, and anything you want on the card, also fav. character(s).  I'll let you know it you are on my mailing list


----------



## huggiebear23

I told my friend that I would see if someone could send her daughter a postcard. They will be there on April 22nd. 

Anyone going before then???


----------



## ryan840

I'm all set for postcards being send and recieved, thanks! My mom will be going with us though and she wants to sent out two postcards, so anyone going after May 13th send a pm, first two responses get the spots.

ETA- Room left for one more now!


----------



## snomofinn

Leaving to Disney next week 3/13, anyone need postcards sent to them? pm me


----------



## Mommy2tink&pan

I still have an opening.  We're going 4/21- 4/27...Next to PM me gets a card!  I'll PM you if you are on my list...


All my spots are filled up!  I hope you all find a fairy godmailer!


----------



## pooksma

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for our 6 yr old DS. If you are able, please PM me. We are going in August.

I will also be happy to return the favour for 5 people.


----------



## dwaddict

pooksma said:


> Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for our 6 yr old DS. If you are able, please PM me. We are going in August.
> 
> I will also be happy to return the favour for 5 people.




I sent you a PM!! Just let me know!!
Lydia


----------



## momofdrewluke

Mommy2tink&pan said:


> I still have an opening.  We're going 4/21- 4/27...Next to PM me gets a card!  I'll PM you if you are on my list...


Sorry, new to this and don't know how to PM but I would love for my two boys to receive a postcard.  We are going May 20 - 27.  Would love to pass on the favor for about 5 needing the same.


----------



## emmocakeysari

I have 3 spots left, just PM and I will be happy to send your little sweeties a postcard!


----------



## ryan840

momofdrewluke said:


> Sorry, new to this and don't know how to PM but I would love for my two boys to receive a postcard.  We are going May 20 - 27.  Would love to pass on the favor for about 5 needing the same.



If you still need a postcard, let me know. Bring your post count up to 6 so you can send pm's and you can pm me the info


----------



## emmocakeysari

I still have an opening. We're going 4/18- 4/25...Next to PM me gets a card! I'll PM you if you are on my list...


----------



## emmocakeysari

I still have an opening. We're going 4/18- 4/25...Next to PM me gets a card! I'll PM you if you are on my list...


----------



## CORA16

Hi.  New at this and think it's a wonderful idea!

We are going April 21st and I was wondering if someone can send my kids postcards (or one to all 3!). 

I will do the same when I am there!

Thanks!


----------



## dwaddict

Hello all!! We are going to Dinsey May 19-26 and have 3 more spots. So if anyone wants postcards to their kiddos we would love to send them!!! Just PM me all your details and what their favs are and what to say!!! 
Lydia


----------



## DisneyMama27

I know it's early, but there's lots of planners on this board, right?  

We'll be there Aug15-25 and I'll be happy to send 6 postcards.  

Anyone going earlier that can send to my 3?  PM please!


----------



## Pixie Dust Luver

Just wondering if there is anyone going soon to WDW, I have a friend who will be going with her family in May and this will be their first trip to WDW, and I thought how neat it would be if some one could send her DD a post card from WDW, I think she is into the Princesses, but I am sure she would not care what was sent. Please PM and I will give you her address, also my friend said she would love to return the favor when they get there. 
Thanks


----------



## tnkr mom

We'll do it, what a cute idea (first time I've stubled upon this) - we are going this Friday! I have to figure out the PM's (haven't done that yet, either!)


----------



## jenrein

Ok, so I am new to this board. We are going to be in Disney April 14th-19th. Am I getting this all right that someone going before us would mail us a postcard from there to the kids as a character or something, then when we go we would do the same for someone else? I would be interested if that is the case.


----------



## momandseandodisney

We (my DS and I ) mailed out more then 125 letters last year, and we are looking to top it this year! Last year we did a letter forma  princess or Mickey on really cool stationary, fancy envelope and included some stickers etc. we will do the same this year, so We are leaving Sept 27th ( I know a bit early to plan god mailers) but just giving everyone the heads up


----------



## Tallent

Hi,

I'd like to join!  We'll be at WDW July 4-6. I'd need 3 postcards if possible and would be happy to return the favor!

Rachel


----------



## meandtheguys2

I won't be going until January, but 2 little dears in my SS class are going in May. Any chance someone would be willing to send them postcards?  They are just the sweetest wee ones!  (4 and 5 year old girl and boy.)


----------



## VanessasMom

We are not going until September, but I thought it would be nice to have some postcards sent to dd by someone going late April. Her birthday is May 3rd. She will be 3. I'd be happy to return the favor in September (9th-18th). Please let me know by a post or PM. Thanks!


----------



## milliegirl

Hi everyone!  I have a two more spots open.  We are leaving March 24th and staying through the 31st.  I'd love to help out two more!!!!  PM me!

Christi

I can't WAIT to be there!!!!!


----------



## milliegirl

Wow...that was quick Meandtheguys!  My spots are now completely filled!  Can't wait to Pay It Forward to all of the little ones!  I love this!  

Christi


----------



## meandtheguys2

milliegirl said:


> Wow...that was quick Meandtheguys!  My spots are now completely filled!  Can't wait to Pay It Forward to all of the little ones!  I love this!
> 
> Christi



 That is what I get for sitting at the computer rather than fixing lunch!

Thanks Christi!


----------



## jenrein

How many posts do you need to PM someone?


----------



## dwaddict

jenrein said:


> How many posts do you need to PM someone?



6, I believe!!!


----------



## jenrein

dwaddict said:


> 6, I believe!!!



Thanks! Now does anyone have 3 openings before April 14th?


----------



## ProudMomTo3Boys

I am going April 22- 28 and would be willing to send out 3 more postcards.  First 3 to PM me get them.


----------



## danx2plus3more

ok im new just started today. my children 3yrs son, 8 yrs daughter.and 12 yrs obnoxiuos son..lol..anyway our first time ever to wdw...i would love to have someone post card my younger kids and i would be happy to help othersin return...only i dont know how to pm...im assuming it means e mail..please help...we leave the 30th of march..and will be there from the first until the 7th at por and then we have a condo and will be there from 7th till 12..doing universal as well...can anyone help/??


----------



## danx2plus3more

i figured the pm thing out...i hopr i got mine in on time
thanks


----------



## maidenfairy

Can I get someone to send my 5yr old a postcard? we are going the first of June and he would love a post card. what a surprise it would be. PM me and let me know if you can do it.

Tonya


----------



## Mommytink

We go June 27th-July 5th and my DD (5) and DS (2) would love to get a postcard!  I will be happy to pay-it-forward too.  I just joined so can't PM anyone yet.  Let me know if you can help out.


----------



## danx2plus3more

ok im running out of time to do this...question..we are arriving the day before we check in at por....do they sell mickey post cards off site so i can buy one and have the front desk give it to them???what do you think...cheesey?..i was thinking i could have the person at the front desk @ the temporary hotel that mickey came buy and left this for them..a message...saying somthing like cant wait to see you tomorrow...what do you think


----------



## dis queen

We are leaving for Disney on April 27th.  I am willing to send postcards to 10 people who PM me their address and character choice.  I will PM you back if I am able to do this for you. 

I would also love to get a postcard sent to my dd5, dd8, and my 2 nieces and 1 nephew also going with us.  If someone is going in the next two weeks and is willing to send, please also PM me and I will get you the information.  

Thanks!


----------



## tnkr mom

danx2plus3more said:


> ok im running out of time to do this...question..we are arriving the day before we check in at por....do they sell mickey post cards off site so i can buy one and have the front desk give it to them???what do you think...cheesey?..i was thinking i could have the person at the front desk @ the temporary hotel that mickey came buy and left this for them..a message...saying somthing like cant wait to see you tomorrow...what do you think



I think it's cute! I'm sure the airport in Orlando sells them, lots of Disney stuff/stores! Gotta spread the magic everywhere!!!! When the kids least expect it, thats the best!!! Have Fun


----------



## tnkr mom

Oops forgot to write, I just came back yesterday night and it felt great to send post cards to the people who PM'd me!  Knowing someone was going to smile because I took just a few minutes - priceless!!!


----------



## jenrein

Anyone out there going before the 12th of April? I have 3 kids - I am already sending them out for 6 kids so I would love to have someone be able to do this for me too!


----------



## carmiedog

Looking for postcards for my piglets to be mailed in the next couple weeks (we leave April 24). I know it's a last minute thing, but I'm still hoping!

We'll also be happy to send mailings the week of April 25-May 2...just send me a pm with all the info.


----------



## snomofinn

Just want to say watch your mailboxes to all I promised post cards to. Were back from our trip, I sent out 3 post cards from the CBR. I am a little worried because I couldnt find a mailbox so the cm behind the counter said he would take them from me hopefully you will all get them!


----------



## CHEBJO

Very last minute but still hoping, we will be leaving on April 8th.  Anyone available to send two postcards for a 4 & 6 year old?


----------



## lorasmom

I am leaving Tuesday 3/27 and will be able to send 10 cards out.  Please PM your info!

My DD's received their cards this week, and it totally made their day!  Nothing like staring the magic a little early!


----------



## becky_AK

HI~This is such a great idea!  I'm not going until October but I'd love to do this for some others while I am there.

Dis Queen, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## mama2ella

GONE!!!
=============================================


I am leaving Fri 3-30 and would be happy to mail 10 cards.

PM me your addy and info


----------



## MnJsMom

My kiddos LOVE getting mail, and I think they'd just freak if they got mail from the Mouse!  So I would love for someone to send to my 2, DD age 7 & DS age 3 1/2, if possible.  We will be there June 1-6 so I would be happy to return the favor to someone!  Thanks

*Update- I got my kids taken care of, Thanks!  I'm willing to send out 3, PM me with your infomation!*


----------



## skippelm

My daughter would LOVE to get a postcard.  We are leaving on April 23, if anyone could help us out I'd be thrilled!  I will mail three postcards while I'm there, just send me your info.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mommytothreeboys

This is such a cool idea!  We are leaving on 4/29 for our DS's (6, 9, 12) very first trip to Disney.  If anyone is willing to send them postcards, please PM me and let me know!  I would be happy to send out 3-5 others while we are there 4/29-5/5.  Thanks so much!


----------



## new_mommy

I have a 4-yo dd who we are taking on our first trip to WDW!  We're leaving 4/23.  She would love a princess postcard.  Can anyone do this for me?  I'll be happy to do up to 4 while we're there.  Please pm me with info!  Thanks so much!


----------



## MoTo Squad

Anyone going the week of April 8 - 14 who is willing to send a couple of postcards?  I would love my twins to get one for their birthday.  We will be there from 4/22 - 27 and I would be happy to pay it forward.

Please PM me if you can send 2.

Thanks!


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! I have a couple of favors to ask... My DD's b-day is coming up (April 25) and I would love for her to get a post card from a character.

Also, on our next trip, we are taking some first timer family members. I would love for them to get a post card to get them hyped up!!! The kids would love it!!!

We won't be going until September, but I have already decided to send out 15 post cards, so if anyone is going Oct or thereafter, I'll start my list.

If you can help us out, or if you'd like one sent please PM me! Thanks, Alicia


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

Hi everyone! Getting excited about our upcoming trip to the world and Vero beach.  Could someone send a post card to my DD 7.  I will pay back by sending 5 when I vist May 26th-June4th.  PM me please if you can send a postcard or would like one sent!  Any character for my DD would be fine!

Thanks all!


----------



## Family Loves Disney

What is the Fairy Godmailer?  I'm new to this board, I usually hang out at the Creative DISsigns board.  TIA.


----------



## 2Pirates_1Princess

Family Loves Disney said:


> What is the Fairy Godmailer? I'm new to this board, I usually hang out at the Creative DISsigns board. TIA.


 

A fairy godmailer is someone who sends your child a postcard from Disney world.  They write something like " Hope to see you soon" and then have Micky or another character sign it.  Then when you go to disney you pay it forward by doing it for someone else.   We are going in June.  Someone is sending my three kids cards when they go in May.  I will post in May and have 5 people PM me their information to send them cards.

I am so excited !! The kids don't know the cards are coming and they will be so thrilled.  The thought that Micky, Cinderella and the gang knows they are coming and is looking forward to their visit will freak them out..


----------



## Family Loves Disney

Thanks!  I appreciate it.  I would love for someone to do that for my kids.  We are going the week of Halloween to MNSSHP.  Can I get in on this?


----------



## Deedlbugg

I would love to be in on this too!
Could someone PLEASE send a tinkerbell one to my daughter? We are leaving April 29th and I will happily send a few on our trip in May! Do you pm me? How do I know who to send them to?
Still new at this 
Deedlbugg@aol.com


----------



## ChrisAlli

If anyone is going soon and could send two postcards for my kids that would be great. Please PM me

I am also willing to send out cards.  We will be there from May14-24, just PM me


----------



## akmom

Oh this sounds so fun!  We are going June 5-11 so if anyone needs one sent just let me know.  Also, would someone mind sending a couple to my kids?  DS8 and DD4 would be THRILLED to get some mail!   Thanks!


----------



## tghamilton

We are going April 20-29 - I know REALLY late notice but I just found this thread and thought I would take a chance. Anyone out there going within the next few days that would send my boys a post card from Mickey? I will be more than willing to return the favor while I am there. Not sure if I will be clickable or not, so email is tghamilton@nc.rr.com.

TIA
Tricia


----------



## mama36

Hi.  We are going for our first WDW trip 4/30 to 5/04/07.  Can someone send a postcard to my kids before our trip?  I have Lauren:6 yrs., Daniel:4 yrs., and Marissa:1 1/2.  I'd be glad to send postcards for someone else when we are there.  Please PM me if you can help me or if I can help you


----------



## legallygoofy

We are traveling the end of May.  Would anyone traveling soon be willing to be our "Fairy Godmailer"?  Please PM me.

Thanks!!


----------



## smphbear

My family will have our first trip with the entire family June 2-9. If someone could be our fairy god mailer, we would gladly do it for others. My 7 year old who went when he was 4 is pumping up his 3 year old brother. I can only imagine what a postcard would mean to them.  Please just send a message.

By the way, I love the creative ideas you guys have!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

We'll also be there - June 3-8.  I can send out five postcards.  Feel free to PM me!


----------



## akmom

My family will be at ASMo June 5-11.  We're also from Indiana.


----------



## frogjm

Hi everyone,

I would love to get my sister and neice in on this before their magical adventure.  They are Leaving April 29th....I know it's last minute but I am counting on disney magic to make it happen.  Please email me ---jpero75@yahoo.com  Thank you and I hope you have a great time when you are there.  I will also have them fill out a fairy godmailer the week they are there!  So anyone needing a May mailer let me know!  
 
Thanks again...


----------



## mama36

Hi.  I have two spots left to send mailers during our trip of 4/29-5/4.  Please PM me if you are interested  Julie


----------



## smphbear

mama36 - pms not working for me-  I am interested in a spot if possible - mrsmhebert@yahoo.com
Thank you  either way!


----------



## saikai

We'll be in the "World" in May if anyone needs a fairy godmailer I'm willing to send three cards.  

I'm also looking for someone to send a card to my children before our trip!  Only need one card they can share. Thanks


----------



## mama36

Filled.


mama36 said:


> Hi.  I have two spots left to send mailers during our trip of 4/29-5/4.  Please PM me if you are interested  Julie


----------



## saikai

saikai said:


> We'll be in the "World" in May if anyone needs a fairy godmailer I'm willing to send three cards.
> 
> I'm also looking for someone to send a card to my children before our trip!  Only need one card they can share. Thanks



Closed!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nanisashi

We will be there May 2 - 7th,  we can do 5 postcards just pm me with your info!!


----------



## Nanisashi

My spots are filled, hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## jenrein

Just want to say this is such a wonderful idea! I PMed lorasmom to tell her how appreciative I am, but I have to share. My kids were soooo excited to get their postcards. We leave in 2 days so they made it in the nick of time! Thanks to all who do this- we will be sending out our 5! We leave the 12th!


----------



## preemiemommy

My family will be at WDW starting on 5/29... Is there anyone who is going down around the weeks of 5/13 or 5/21 that would be able to send them a postcard about their upcoming trip???

I would be soooo grateful!!!!

While we are there I would be happy to try and get a "come back and see us again" card signed and mailed back to your family as a "thank you"!!!!

Thanks a bunch!!!

 DH:  :MinnieMo ME   DD7    DS2


----------



## preemiemommy

Someone has already graciously volunteered to do this for us....

THANK YOU soooooo much!!!

I know my kids will love it!!



 DH     ME       DD7    DS2


----------



## Along4theRide

We are going to WDW May31st-June 7th and would LOVE for my kids to receive a postcard between now and when we go. Is there anyone going during this time that would be willing to send my kidos a postcard!? Just one card will do.

Also, I'm willing to send 3 postcards while we are there.

Please PM me if you can send my kids a postcard or if you want one sent!

Thanks.


----------



## Mommytink

Along4the ride:

I cannot PM yet but I am going in June and would love if you could sent my kids a postcard (just one will do).

Email me if possible: galantemom@comcast.net


----------



## Along4theRide

No problem! Email sent.


----------



## lorasmom

I will be at Animal Kingdom and AS Sports only on Friday/Saturday... if anyone wants a card, please PM... I can send 5 or so.  I leave early afternoon Friday!

ps... JenRein, I'm so glad your kiddos enjoyed the card - have a great trip!!


----------



## smphbear

I can't PM yet either.  I am trying to get a postcard for my 2 boys (1 card).
Please e-mail me if possible.  
Thanks,
Marcie
mrsmhebert@yahoo.com


----------



## CORA16

All of us newbies who can't PM!!!  I am looking for a card for my 3 boys...
Please email me if you are going within the next week or so and can maybe send one to us...  
Thanks!
cpole@comcast.net


----------



## hilaryjudsong

Our family is going down May  5-12, 2007. I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer if anyone needs one. Someone did it for me at Christmas for our 2 DD's. They loved it. Please PM me your address, children's names and ages.

Stay well.


----------



## smphbear

hilaryjudsong,
I don't say much...just do a lot of reading.  Too few posts to PM.  I haven't been able to get on a list to get a card for my 2 boys.  Please e-mail me if you can help.  Thank you so much either way.

Marcie 
mrsmhebert@yahoo.com


----------



## hannahsmomma

We are going from May 5th-12th. I can do 3 families.


----------



## mommy22princesses

I would love to have one sent to my daughters.  We are going June 13-19th.  Can you send one for me?

Mommy22princesses


----------



## mommy22princesses

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> We'll also be there - June 3-8.  I can send out five postcards.  Feel free to PM me!



Hi!  I can't pm yet, but was wondering if you could send one to my daughters.  We are going 6/13-19. Please e-mail me at teresa0515@hotmail.com if you can do this.  Thank you


----------



## mommy22princesses

ChrisAlli said:


> If anyone is going soon and could send two postcards for my kids that would be great. Please PM me
> 
> I am also willing to send out cards.  We will be there from May14-24, just PM me



I cannot PM yet but I am going in June and would love if you could send my girls a postcard (just one will do).

Email me if possible: teresa0515@hotmail.com


----------



## disney or bust

Hi there all! My dd's birthday is May 7th and she is in love with Sleeping Beauty.  Is there anyone willing to help me out with a special message from Sleeping Beauty? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cinderella Fan

All right - we leave in 11 days !!!   

I have a spot for 1 more postcard - just PM me with the info!

Angela


----------



## desireech

Hi Angela,

Sorry - Can't PM - I'm too new on the board.  Anyeway, we are leaving for our first trip to WDW on May 6 (21 days - yippee!)  If you're not already "filled" on your postcard "orders", could you please add my kids to your list?  They can share one card.  My daughter is 4 and my son is 2.

Can you please e-mail me at dchoma@comcast.net to let me know if you can send one, and I'll send you my address?

Thanks for your consideration!  I am hoping to do this for someone else as well when we can go!

Desiree


----------



## toddlerhouse

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my 2 kids. DS7, DD 4. This will be her first trip to Disney and a note from etiher Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty will be great. DS- any character other than a princess!!  

Thanks- we are going in June 12-19 and can return the magic.


----------



## Mickey Fanatic

Thank you very mcuh Happy Stamper for sending cards to my niece and nephews! The were (and still are) over the moon. All have to have a place of honour on their dressers and everyone who comes over HAS to see them. Thank you again!


----------



## mommy22princesses

Mommy Tink or other DW's going before June:

To new to pm also.  Going 6/13-19 to DW.  Can anyone send my girls a card?  If so, please e-mail me at: tmperalta@hotmail.com

Thanks,

I would be willing to send 3 cards out while we are there for other people...


----------



## Jsands72

This is awsome!

Short notice can anyone send one today or tommarow?  We leave next Monday 4-23.  

I wish I had seen this earlier.

We could do some next week.


----------



## ChrisAlli

mommy22princesses said:


> Mommy Tink or other DW's going before June:
> 
> To new to pm also.  Going 6/13-19 to DW.  Can anyone send my girls a card?  If so, please e-mail me at: tmperalta@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I would be willing to send 3 cards out while we are there for other people...




I just e-mailed you


----------



## budbeerlady

Looking for a mailer...

We travel in October but would like postcard sent to DD (6) to boost her excitment about her birthday trip. PM me for address.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## mommyseven

budbeerlady said:


> Looking for a mailer...
> 
> We travel in October but would like postcard sent to DD (6) to boost her excitment about her birthday trip. PM me for address.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer, if you haven't found someone let me know.  I leave on Saturday morning.  I'd be happy to send her a card while down there.  Let me know her favorite character too and any other info that I can include in the card.


----------



## Deedlbugg

Anyone leaving in the next day or two that would be willing to send 2 for my kids? I know it seems late since we are leaving 4/29, but this is my second request. No one responded the first time 
I am already set up to send some out when we go for others. 
Pretty please???


----------



## 5happycampers

I would love for my kids to get a postcard before we go.  We will be celebrating my daughters 5th birthday there.  My other daughter is 14 and she would really like one.  I dont know about my 17 year old son   
He says he doesnt want to go.  I think he will end up enjoying every single minute of our stay.  This is our first trip, however, dh has been several times.

We will be leaving here on Saturday, May 19th.  We will arrive on Sunday, May 20th.  We will depart the Fort on Saturday, June 2nd.

Also, I would love to send out cards while there.  PM me if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## budbeerlady

mommyseven said:


> Jennifer, if you haven't found someone let me know.  I leave on Saturday morning.  I'd be happy to send her a card while down there.  Let me know her favorite character too and any other info that I can include in the card.



Wonderful, I am sending you a pm!!!!


----------



## DisneyMama27

I will be there May 27 - if you'd like a card sent to your child, I'll send 5.  PM me your info!


----------



## tadamom

We leave for Disney World in 16 days and I would love it if I could get 3 postcards sent!!  Can anybody help me????


----------



## toddlerhouse

DisneyMama27- 
Too few posts to PM. Could you send my DS/DD each one??


----------



## MikeKV

Sorry for the short notice (we leave 5/1) but if anyone is leaving within the next few days (~4/20 - 4/25) we'd love to receive a mailer for our DD4. She loves everything and anything Disney. We'd appreciate anything and won't be picky. PM me for the address. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## DisneyMama27

toddlerhouse - yes, I can add your kiddos!  You can either post your info or just PM me when you have enough posts.  Your two are on my list!


----------



## Millie12591

I'm leaving the 23rd of May to go to WDW and was needing a Fairy Godmother, as I would loooove to be one!  Any takers? I will be in the parks May 24-29th, and I would love to help someone out with this.  I didn't realize that people did this! So cute! My dd7 was soooooo excited yesterday when she got mail from Disneystore.com (p.j.'s she wanted badly) awesome deal btw every item was a dollar for shipping. Any whooo, when she got up this morning and saw DH going through the mail she wanted to know if she got any.  She's so funny. She wanted to know the other day if I thought that Tinkerbell and Peter Pan would be sending her something since they probably knew she was coming.  This site is great! Anyone going soon and willing to make a little girls wish come true? Let me know if anyone would like me to send them a card while there and make someone feel as special. Just PM me.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all potential Fairy Godmothers....
I did this in March and it was fun Unfortunately, one family I sent 3 cards to never replied back...does that happen often? Not that I need a thank you, just a confirmation and the kids loved them would have been nice. I hope this doesnt make me sound bitter, cause I am not. But if thats not the customary thing with this, that is fine too!
Anyway...I would love to do it again!!!!!! We leave end of August, even though Ava will only be 14 mths old, Id like to request one for her, for her scrapbook
Am I asking too early?
I will also be hapapy to send up to 5 out again, I enjoyed it really  I meant HAPPY


----------



## momof296&02

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi all potential Fairy Godmothers....
> I did this in March and it was fun Unfortunately, one family I sent 3 cards to never replied back...does that happen often? Not that I need a thank you, just a confirmation and the kids loved them would have been nice. I hope this doesnt make me sound bitter, cause I am not. But if thats not the customary thing with this, that is fine too!
> Anyway...I would love to do it again!!!!!! We leave end of August, even though Ava will only be 14 mths old, Id like to request one for her, for her scrapbook
> Am I asking too early?
> I will also be hapapy to send up to 5 out again, I enjoyed it really  I meant HAPPY



I sent out a bunch (11) & I even pm'd everyone when we got home to see of they recv'd them.  Not everyone responded??  I am hoping that they were all recv'd.  I even got a thank you from someone b4 I left- she thought I already sent the card & the fessed up that she was getting cards from other people- I was annoyed b/c I got lots of pm's & had to tell some people no- the person who requested numerous cards may have prevented someone from getting a card.   We are going again in September & I will offer to send the cards & ask that someone send my kids a card too.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

My trip begins 8/31....how about I send you some postcards???????

Hopefully I will find Ava Grace's Fairy Godmother to send her one sometime in August????   That was very sweet of you to send out so many


----------



## kt_mom

I would love to have one sent to my DD. We leave June 2 for our trip.  I would love for her to get one anytime between now and then. She would be so amazed. Please PM me if you are willing to send one for us!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tadamom

kt_mom:  pm for you!


----------



## kimmac1

this sounds like such a cute idea. i think my DS's would love it. we leave june 13 if anyone could send each of them a card, that would be great. i have one DS4 (tomorrow!  ) and another DS6. it is our first trip to WDW. i am trying to make it as special as possbile--which isn't very hard, as i am finding out. and it seems that it isn't just the place that is so special. it's the people that love it too. i've never seen a group of people so devoted to something. i can't wait for my family to experience it.  
i would be happy to send out some cards when we get there too. thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## gwcollins71

DisneyBride'03 said:


> My trip begins 8/31....how about I send you some postcards???????
> 
> Hopefully I will find Ava Grace's Fairy Godmother to send her one sometime in August????   That was very sweet of you to send out so many



Dis Bride, I would love to send your Ava Grace a postcard.  The name got me.  Our Daughter is Lillian Grace.  We are going August 8 to the 17th.  What is her favorite character?  PM me with the info.

Also, my twin neice and nephew are going June 2nd to the 9th with their parents.  Is there anyone that can send them each a postcard?

Hopefully, I'll get some takers.

Thanks,
Gretchen


----------



## Louisianafive

My family will be at WDW the second week in June. We would be happy to send postcards to 3 children during that time!  What a great idea.  I would appreciate if the same could be done for my 3 girls!  THANKS!!!


----------



## Reagan&Co.

Whew, this thread is hard to look through.....!!!

We will be going May 19-25. I would love to send some little children a postcard. Please let me know their favorite characters!

I have a little boy and girl that would love to receive a card, if anyone is going before then. Thank you very much! 

PM me! ( How many posts do you have to have before you can do that, anyway???) If you can't, I will be checking this thread back anyway. 

ISN"T THIS FUN??!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Looks like you can PM!!


----------



## pasofan

I can't pm yet , but I would love for someone to be my DD4's  fairy godmailer!!  We are going June 19-25 and I would be thrilled to do this for someone else.  Just post a reply and I'll keep checking back every day--and posting more so I can pm!!


----------



## tadamom

I'm not sure how many posts you have to pm but if you need to boost your posts go to the Welcome board and welcome tons of people.  I think there is also a place for Happy Birthday's.  You could totally boost your posts at these two places!


----------



## indigoxtreme

Just received our Fairy Godmailers for my 3 granddaughters.  Thanks so much for making their eyes light up and big smiles across their faces. 

We are headed down July 28 - Aug 4 and have done this the last 2 times we were at the world.  We will do at least 10, just PM me names, addresses, special character and anything special that might be going on that only Mickey would know about.


----------



## Reagan&Co.

Pasofan-
OK!  I have you down in my Disney notebook!
It's actually good that you don't have PM yet, because I can't figure out how to reply back to everyone else....be patient...I am working on it!! 

Carson's mom and Gretchen- I have you down, too, in case I don't have time to figure out this wretched email thing..... 

Thank you to Hilary, who did offer to be OUR Godmailer!!!  Yay! This thread is pretty darn neat!!


----------



## jjms97

What a FABULOUS idea!!  

We will be staying at POP for our second time May 30-June 7.  I'd love to help someone out and hopefully find someone to send our 2 little princesses (5 &7) a postcard before we go.   

I'm new to the board so I'm not current on procedures yet (PM? not sure on that one).  So just let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## momandseandodisney

so last year DS and I did well over 100 letters from either the prinesses or mickey, this year we are having troble finding the same stationary 

it was 8.5 x 11 and came in packs of 25. If anyone knows where I can buy this please send me the link via PMB. We are looking to do over 200 of these this year! And need all the help we can get lol


----------



## spiceycat

well I can't help with stationary.

but will be happy to do postcards.

going this Saturday - so Friday around noon - will be my cut off time.

pm or email.

need name, address, favorite character AND park.

some characters just aren't on postcards. and I hate to look for hours just to be told what I are looking doesn't exist.....


----------



## Reagan&Co.

jjms-
PM is private message. You are not allowed to do it right away- you must have a minimum # of posts, but it can't be that many, cause i can do it with only 25 posts. Just read some dining reviews and thank everyone for sharing and you will get some posts racked up. THEN PM me your address (so the whole world doesn't see where you live!) and I will send your babies a card. Let me know names, one card or two, favorite characters, etc. 

And sorry to anyone else, I am Godmothering six children already. Love to do more, but I will have to do it secretly from my own kids and I don't know how I will have any time alone.


----------



## tadamom

Spicey Cat - pm for you!!!


----------



## emmie4

I am also not able to PM yet (too new, I guess) but our WDW trip is beginning on July 8, and I would be thrilled and grateful if someone with an end-of June trip would be willing to send my DD4 a postcard (she is beside herself with excitement already!), and I would be glad to do it for someone else while we are there.  Not sure exactly how this can work with no PM privileges, but I'll just keep checking the boards, and I'm sure I'll get some direction.  Thanks so much!!

Becky- me! So new and technologically illiterate, I don't even know how to add smilie icons!
DS Mike
DD 4 Emmie


----------



## 2Pirates_1Princess

emmie4 said:


> I am also not able to PM yet (too new, I guess) but our WDW trip is beginning on July 8, and I would be thrilled and grateful if someone with an end-of June trip would be willing to send my DD4 a postcard (she is beside herself with excitement already!), and I would be glad to do it for someone else while we are there. Not sure exactly how this can work with no PM privileges, but I'll just keep checking the boards, and I'm sure I'll get some direction. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Becky- me! So new and technologically illiterate, I don't even know how to add smilie icons!
> DS Mike
> DD 4 Emmie


 

I believe you need 6 or more post to PM.  When you want to PM you can just click on my name 2Pirates 1Princess and it will take you to the screen.  I am going June 6-12th and I would be happy to do this for you.  Once you can PM just send me your child's name, address, what you want the card to say and a list of several characters that would be options for signing the card.  If you have any quesitons just post them here or PM me when you can.


----------



## jjms97

Reagan & Co:

Thanks so much!! I'm so excited!! 

I'll get my # of posts up this afternoon and hopefully be able to PM you after that!

Thanks again!


----------



## pinkerbell

had this under another post, still have rooom for more.....

My family will be going at the end of Sept to the begining of Oct. I would love to send a few cards perhaps 10. I cannot promise a certian character, it seems in previous posts there has been difficulty finding the exact ones requested. I can also say I will do my best to meet all requests, but may have to defer to whatever is available, something disney, of course. Or an exact mailbox location, but yes from somewhere on Disney. I know it is far in advance, so I figure I will try to send a reminder to those who respond just to make sure plans haven't changed. 
So I guess letting me know choice of character and any special message along with you address would be great.

If someone is going early september, 1 card for our family would be great.

sending pixie dust your way..


----------



## tdsimcic

i am going next week leaving on thursday i am willing to send 2more postcards  i have not posted enough so you can e-mail me moon915@hotmail.com please let me know who it is going to and who it is from i will reply to let you know i have recieved your request







 me  dh:  ds18  dss13: wizard:ds3


----------



## disney or bust

Hi all ---I posted on here last week looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my dd's birthday ----just checking in to see if there are any takers!


----------



## DisneyMama27

I am having some trouble opening some PMs, so wanted you to know if you are on my list!

mommy22princesses, I have your 2 girls

xcited4disney, I have your daughter

toddlerhouse,  I have your 2 kiddos

and rachel tallent, I am taking care of your 3 as well

If you need to PM me, that's fine - I can read it in my regular e-mail, I just can't reply. Sorry!


----------



## ChrisAlli

I messed up and deleted all my PM's

I just want to say THANK YOU to the person who sent my children their postcards.

It's always a big thrill for them.

Again, I'm sorry I don't have who was our Fairy Godmailer, so hopefully you'll get this!!!


----------



## tnmom25

momandseandodisney said:


> so last year DS and I did well over 100 letters from either the prinesses or mickey, this year we are having troble finding the same stationary
> 
> it was 8.5 x 11 and came in packs of 25. If anyone knows where I can buy this please send me the link via PMB. We are looking to do over 200 of these this year! And need all the help we can get lol



Not sure which kind of stationery you are looking for, but my sister got my dd some for her birthday with the Princesses on it.  I think she got it at Staples or office Max.


----------



## mommy22princesses

Hello,

We will be in DW June 13-19th.  I would be willing to send out 3-5 cards.  Please PM me with your childrens info (name, age, address, favorite character, etc.)  

Thanks to the person sending a card to my girls.  What a great website, I have to admit everyone on here is wonderful and full of Disney Magic!!!!
You all make the dreams come true


----------



## CORA16

We will be in Orlando starting on 4/28

Very Important - if you want or need a postcard, you can email me at cpole@comcast.net - TODAY ONLY (4/27).  

I will do about 10 and will email you a confirmation when I receive your request/info.  The confirmation will tell you you're in...

How exciting!!!


----------



## SerinaEmily

Would anyone be able to mail off 3 postcards to my kids in the upcoming weeks?  We will return the favor in September


----------



## SnowWhite12

tdsimcic,
I sent you an e-mail.  Not sure if you had any spots left.  Thanks if you can.
Laura S.


----------



## mushumadness

Hiya

I'm ooking for someone to fairy godmail my nieces, who we are taking to disney november 28th for 2 weeks, a godmailer a any any time would be great as it will make their year


----------



## kimmac1

I'm still looking for someone that might be able to send my two boys each a postcard. We are leaving June 13th.

I'd be happy to help out a few people. I am already sending two, but I could manage a few more. 

Just PM or email me. kimmac1@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## kimmac1

mushumadness   and   serinaemily, I PM'ed you both!


----------



## Mbg98

Hello,
We are returning to Disney World in June and would love it if someone going soon could send my kids a postcard. My two boys would be tickled to get a "can't wait to see you again" note from their favorite characters. If anyone could help please Pm or e-mail me. I will be happy to do the same for others while on our trip. We will be there June 3 through 13.  

Thanks,
MG


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'll be going the 18th-20th.  That may be too late for you MG, but let me know!

Anyone else wanting one - also let me know.  I can send off a few!  I'm not sure which parks we're going to (I know Epcot) but I will do my best!


----------



## Mbg98

Thanks johnsprincess, I am covered but thanks so much for the offer!!

Thanks again,
MG


----------



## kimmac1

johnsprincess, i PM'ed you!


----------



## HoltDisney07

We will be heading to Disney Aug 26-31. I am willing to send out 10 postcards, so PM me with your address and additional info. With that said....

I am looking for a few people to send one to my daughter. I would like for her to get a postcard once a month during the months of May, June, July and August. She will be 3 in July and I would like her to get the July one around her birthday (the 9th). I am trying to build up her excitement, since she has never been before.

Thanks, Jenny


----------



## tadamom

I am just curious about something....to all those that have sent postcards before what did you write on them?  Did you sign a characters name or just leave them blank?  I have some to send this weekend and I was wondering what everyone else does!  Thanks!!


----------



## pasofan

HoltDisney07, We will be there June 19-25th, so I can send one of your duaghter's cards. PM me with your info.  Also let me know if the 24th or 25th would be too early for for birthday postcard--I'll do it either way.


----------



## daisyduck123

tadamom said:


> I am just curious about something....to all those that have sent postcards before what did you write on them?  Did you sign a characters name or just leave them blank?  I have some to send this weekend and I was wondering what everyone else does!  Thanks!!




Just a note like, "You'll be here soon.  Can't wait to see you!!"


----------



## getfitmary

I'd love to have my daughter receive a card or 2 before we go....I'm also happy to send a few cards May 27 to June 2.
Please PM me, if you are interested.
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## maidenfairy

We are going June 1st and would like to return the favor to 2 ppl. please pm me, the first two get cards. thanks


----------



## chattyann

My friend is taking her 2 1/2 yr old for the first time to disney.  She also has a baby who is not going to be going but I would love for both of the girls to get a postcard. If anyone could please send them one they are going in the middle of june. Please pm me and I will give the girls information.


----------



## nicolita3

If someone needs one I live near WDW I can do acouple, just PM me


----------



## Suzanna1973

We are going May 25 -31, 2008. My nephew Collin, will be 3 and my nephew, Ian, will be 7 and they would be thrilled to get a postcard from mickey mouse.

We would be more than willing to do this for a family who is going after us.


----------



## BlondeAlligator

I am going to take my DD June 9-14...would love for her to get a postcard from Mickey beforehand.  I would be more than happy to do the same for someone else.  Please pm me if you can send one to me or if you need one sent.  Thanks!
Allison


----------



## Along4theRide

Hi all.  Is there anyone going in the next few days that would send my kids a postcard _please_!! Someone was supposed to send one a few weeks ago, but we never received it. I would really appreciate it if someone could!!  We'll be leaving May 31st.


----------



## calbear93

Hi everyone,

This is such a great idea!  I'm new to the boards and planning our first trip to WDW Aug 25-Sept1.  I would love for my son (4 in June) and daughter (19mo) to receive a postcard before our trip, if possible.  And I'm happy to return the favor during our trip.

Thanks!


----------



## psdis

I am going August 26, and my daughter's 7th birthday is August 14. She would love a postcard around then, and her brother (4) would be jealous if he wasn't included. We could return the favor on our trip.


----------



## akmom

My kids got their postcards in the mail yesterday.  DS8 got a Pirates one and thought it was so cool.    DD4 loved hers and is so proud.  She put in her picture book to show everyone who comes over.   hehehe


----------



## la79al

I was wondering whether I could get a card for DSS (10) and DSD (6) in early June.  We will be at WDW in late June to return the favor.


----------



## richcan

We are heading to WDW 5/20 -5/27 and I would be happy to help.  However, there is one small problem!  I am new to this and I don't have a clue how to receive your info, etc.  If someone can help me, I'd be glad to send some postcards.  Our arrival day is pretty laid back so I could do it that day.  Poor me, I can't even figure out how to use the cute little smiles!


----------



## richcan

Hello fellow Missourian!  I received your PM but I can't return a PM to you because my post count is too low.  Did you want any specific character on the front of the postcard?  I would be happy to send two if you want because I know how upset my kids would be if they had to "share" a postcard!  Just PM again with your new info.  Thanks!


----------



## Along4theRide

PM sent. Thanks!! 
Have a great trip!


----------



## 5happycampers

My daughter Meghan received her postcard and was so excited!  So... thank you!   I would love to send some postcards out when I get to Disney. I will be there from May 20th - June 2nd.  PM me if you are interested....


----------



## indigoxtreme

Still have spots available. We are going September 22nd for the week. We will be glad to send out post cards this will be our 3rd time doing this. 

Just need name, address and favorite characters, and if there is anything special that only Mickey etc would know to surprise them. 
__________________


----------



## gwcollins71

We are going August 8 -17, 2007.  I can send around 5 postcards out.  PM me if you are interested.

Also, can someone send my daughter (2) a 'Can't wait to see you card from Cinderella, Ariel or Minnie Mouse?  It would be great if she could get one at the end of June or the beginning of July.

Thanks in advance.

Gretchen


----------



## WIDisneyFan

We will be at Disney from June 22nd to the 26th and I would be happy to send out a few postcards. So for please drop me a PM and I will add you to the list. I am thinking 4-5 is doable.

Also if anyone has space available in the next 2 weeks or so I have 4 people that we will be traveling with that would love a postcard (some kids some adults ) It is a bit of an unplanned mini family reunion.


----------



## pasofan

gwcollins71,
We are going June 19-25.  I'll be glad to send your DD  a postcard.  Just pm me with her info.
Only 36 days to go Woohoo!!


----------



## jjms97

Just wanted to check again...

We'll be there May 30 - June 7 and we'd love to send some pixie dust home to someone about to travel to Disney.   

Just PM me if you'd like us to send your little ones a post card while we are there!


----------



## Millie12591

My daughter recieved her post card the other day in the mail. Thank you, thank you, thank you!! She saw the one that had the princesses      on it and said "I wonder which one of them sent me the card?" LOL She loved Cinderella! Thank you out there for the Disney Magic!


----------



## bnsilly

Forgot who our fairy Godmother was, but I truly appreciate the cards that were sent..
We will be at WDW 1st week of June...would be glad to send a couple out..pm me with your info(please include names/sex/age as well as your address) Will take the first few that pm me..


----------



## aaronandterri

Hi
My DD got her postcard today from cinderella and friends, she was so pleased, and cinderella even knew when her birthday was, how clever is she (lol) 

Ive got a few postcards to send but could do another 1 or 2 if anyones intrested, after seeing how pleased trhis made my DD, id like to help more, Pm ME , im there till 7th june , from sunday onwards ......yay x


----------



## mommy22princesses

Will be at WDW from 6/13-19th.  would love gfor my daughters to receive a postcard before then if possible.  Please let me know if anyone could send them one.  I would also be willing to send out 3 of them when we are there.  PM me your info.


----------



## bnsilly

mommy 22 princesses...I can help..just pm me your kiddos info..


----------



## 4 4 the World

We have a trip booked June 8th . Plus my DD turns five next Thursday,the  24th . I'd love to get a birthday wish, belated or not, for her along with "a see you soon" to her and DS 8 from a Fairy Godmailer if anyone is willing. Thanks!


----------



## TruBlu

DS8 got his card from Mickey last week the day before his birthday!!!!!   He was THRILLED!!  

DS5 got his card from Cinderella today!!!   I have never seen a bigger smile (and blush) than when I read what she wrote.  He is definitely saving a kiss for her!!!  

THANK YOU!!!!!  

Now it is my turn...
Anyone need a card June 9-19?  I'm willing to send 4.


----------



## meeskamouska

HI!!!  Goofyluver and I will be in WDW 6/9-6/17 and would like to spread some love....I have 8 openings for some Fairy Godmailers....please PM me with name/age/favorite character/trip dates/address and any other info you would like us to mention.  We are looking forward to spreading some Pixie Dust.


----------



## dijid

Would anyone be willing to send some park maps for me?  I would send a SASE to you in advance.  I don't need them for a while.  We'll be surprising the kids in August and the way I'm going to tell them is by handing them pre-packed carry-on bags with Disney stuff in them.


----------



## TruBlu

dijid said:


> Would anyone be willing to send some park maps for me?  I would send a SASE to you in advance.  I don't need them for a while.  We'll be surprising the kids in August and the way I'm going to tell them is by handing them pre-packed carry-on bags with Disney stuff in them.


Have you ordered your free personalized ones from Disney?  They are really nice.


----------



## maidenfairy

TruBlu said:


> Have you ordered your free personalized ones from Disney?  They are really nice.



Last week I received the maps I ordered, and they are wonderful. My son Loves them.


----------



## dijid

TruBlu said:


> Have you ordered your free personalized ones from Disney?  They are really nice.



I have them.  Problem is that I have 3 kids, and only one set of map.  That's why I'm hoping someone can send some extras.


----------



## TruBlu

dijid said:


> I have them.  Problem is that I have 3 kids, and only one set of map.  That's why I'm hoping someone can send some extras.


Do you have any friends without kids?  We got Grandma to order a set so that both boys would have one.


----------



## TNdisneymom

We are heading down June 8th for a week  - would be glad to send out several postcards.  Just PM me your info with favorite character.  
If someone is heading down in the next few days ~ would love for my grandchildren (Julia 26 months and Noah 6 months) to receive a "Can't wait to see you" postcard before our trip.

Thanks


----------



## mytwinklestar

We are leaving Friday, May 25th in the evening.  If you would like a little pixie dust, please PM with info:  name, address, age, favorite character - if you have a future visit planned that you would like mentioned... I will be checking before we leave.  We played Fairy-Godparents in October during our last trip and it was rewarding to know that you can share the Magic.  Friday, at this time, we will be landing in Orlando.   The flutterbys are fluttering in my belly already!


----------



## Sha

TruBlu said:


> Have you ordered your free personalized ones from Disney?  They are really nice.



personalized???
where and how please?


----------



## Sha

dijid said:


> Would anyone be willing to send some park maps for me?  I would send a SASE to you in advance.  I don't need them for a while.  We'll be surprising the kids in August and the way I'm going to tell them is by handing them pre-packed carry-on bags with Disney stuff in them.



if no one is getting yet for you I can try and get them this weekend... what do you need and how many?


----------



## TruBlu

Sha said:


> personalized???
> where and how please?


You go to the disney web site 
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/index

Look down near the bottom on the left under
Plan and Prepare
trip tools & info

There is a link that says
Order Customized Maps

https://secure.disney.go.com/wdw/myVacation/customizedMaps/index?id=CustomizedMapsFlashPage

They are free!!!  You can get one set every six months.


----------



## dani1121

Hello Everyone.  I'm going the first week of June and would be happy to send a postcard to the first 5 people who PM me.  Send your childs name, address, and favorite character and I will do my best.    Thanks to the fairy godmother who sent my DD's a card..........they were so super excited and even carried it around for a week showing everyone they knew that Mickey sent them a postcard.


----------



## Reagan&Co.

Hi-
We just got back and I wanted to share some info. for everyone on this thread....
There are very few choices in postcards. I looked in several different stores, including that huge World of Disney store in DD.You can buy some individual ones with Mickey and friends in front of the castle,in a parade, etc. These are .75 each or you can get 8 in a pack for $5.00.
If you want a princess, they only come in 8 packs or individual, shiny cards for $2.00 each. Most of the postcards available are $2 or more.
There are no Buzz Lightyear, Cars, Nemo, Mary Poppins, etc. that I could find, and I really looked. 
Postage, by the way, is .26 each.
Hopefully this info. will help both the requesters and those nice Godmailers!


----------



## Who'syourMickey

how long before the trip do you usually have fairygodmailers?  We don't have our date locked in yet.  I have two children who like pirates of the carribean, one who loves cinderella (she is the wish kid), and one who likes princess aurora.  We might be going on our wish trip in September.  Pm me if you would like to be our fairy godmailer!  Edited to say! YAY! We have a fairy Godmailer who is sending postcards this week.  Who Hoo!


----------



## capturedfairy

We will be going to WDW on Sept 1-6. I am willing to send some postcard to the first 5 people who PM me....

Its always nice to spread the magic.If there is someone going in August, i would like to have 2 postcards for my kids, my DS(9) he loves the pirates, and a DD(2 and half) that loves the princesses.  

Thanks in advance to any sweet "Fairy Godmothers" available.


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

I have to say that this is an awesome thing - kudos to whoever started it!  Our cards came in the mail last week - what excitement!  My daughter, who is just beginning to read, recognized the signature as Mickey's.  My ds, 3, walked around all day showing everyone who would look that he'd gotten an "invitation to Disney World."  Can't wait to pass it on - keep spreading the magic!


----------



## marriedtomickey

We are going to be in WDW from July 14-23 and I was wondering if someone would be able to send my son (3) and my two granddaughters (3 & 8) a postcard.  I will also be more than happy to send about 10 cards while we are there.

TIA
Teresa


----------



## Wingedheart

this is such a fabulous idea!

we just booked a surprise, totally spontaneous trip for july!  we weren't planning on going til next august, so they will be shocked!  anyway, i'm looking for a fun say to surprise them!

NEEDED:  postcards for two boys, ages 5 and 9 and one girl, age 10 - delivered anytime in july prior to the 25th.

WILL DO:  postcards for two families of kids during our july 26-july 31 trip

thanks!!!


----------



## pasofan

marriedtomickey,
I just pm'd you about sending you cards.


----------



## Wingedheart

i still need one more family of kids to send postcards to!  we're going july 26-31, so just PM me, let me know!!  i'm almost as excited about sending the cards as i am about my kids getting them!!


----------



## mommy22princesses

Thank you to our Fairy Godmailer.  My girls got their postcards and were so excited!  Thank you for making their upcoming trip extra special!!!! 

We are going June 13-19th and are willing to send out 5 cards to others.  If you need a fairygodmailer, pm me your info by 6/8/07 and I will let you know you are on my list.


----------



## capturedfairy

This is just so magical  I am so excited.Thanks Fairy Godmailer. 

Let's keep the pixie dust alive!!!!!!!


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Going 1st week of June 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello my name is Monica and i will be taking our very first disney trip in July 4. Would someone please be willing to send a postcard to my dd    and son . She loves Cinderella or Snowwhite my son loves woody. Please let me know, i am willing to do the same for another family. Please PM me. THank you so much.

Monica   
Its official we meet Mickey and Friends July 4th!


----------



## MONIQUE1739

dani1121 said:


> Hello Everyone.  I'm going the first week of June and would be happy to send a postcard to the first 5 people who PM me.  Send your childs name, address, and favorite character and I will do my best.    Thanks to the fairy godmother who sent my DD's a card..........they were so super excited and even carried it around for a week showing everyone they knew that Mickey sent them a postcard.


Do you have any extra postcards, Please let me know i would love one sent to my DD 3 & DS 8. We will be going to WDW in July 4th.  ITs my daughters 3rd birthday so we will be celebrating her birthday there. Please email me at monique1739@yahoo.com


----------



## naynay80

Never mind someone already said they would send us cards. 
Thanks


----------



## dolly-dawne

My family is going to disney in august this year. I am not only looking for a fairy godmailer to mail my boys a card... but am willing to send out postcards for anyone going after my August trip.


----------



## jh_wells1994

We will be going to the park August 13-19. I have three girls and would LOVE IT if someone could send us cards the first part of August from MICKEY & FRIENDS!!!!   

My girls are 17, 12, & 8, and we have never been to the world! 

Also would like to send one to my parents, kind of funny story, they have not been there for 31 yrs (I was 6mon old) and the thing that sticks out the most to them as funny is that my Grandpa wanted to shoot the Tiki Bird! I guess it kept talking or something and so if it is possible, it would be hilarious if they got a card from the Tiki Bird!!!!  

Also I will send out cards if anyone is going later than us. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ImMom98

It might be too late, but I am looking for a fairy godmother for my girls.  They love to get mail, especially from WDW that they weren't expecting.  I am willing to mail a card to someone too.

I can't PM yet, but you can email me at angied at healthyexchanges dot com

Thanks so much!


----------



## toddlerhouse

ImMom- sent you a PM!!


----------



## mcgypsy

Hi All!  My girls and I are going to Disney July 9-16.  If anyone is going before then and could send postcards, that would be great.  I'll be more than happy to return the favor while we're there!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkhkroberts

Mcgyspy I sent you a PM on this.  Thanks


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Hello everyone i dont know if i am doing this right, but i am looking for someone to mail out a letter to my dd 3 and ds 8. we will be going to WDW july 5-9. Would some one please be willing to send him/her a card. I would really appreciate it. Please let me know. you can also email me at monique1739@hotmail.com subject fairygodmother. i would really appreciate it. Thank you 

Monica


----------



## myrsfmly

Would love for my girls to get cards. We are going for my daughters birthday in August.  I'll pay it forward when I am there. Please PM me if you can help or if you'd like me to be your fairy godmailer when I am there!

Thanks


----------



## Dizmom0923

Would love to have someone send a PC to my 2 if anyone is available.  I will do the same when I get back to Disney.  Thanks


----------



## karensokool

I have a trip planned for September and I have decided to keep it a secret from my kids until we get to the airport.  My DD7, Bailey said to me the other day, "Mommy, do you think we'll ever go back to Disney?"  "Maybe one day but I'm afraid it won't be this year," I replied.  "Well," she said in her sweet little voice but in her most matter-of-fact way, "If we keep the dream in our hearts, I know it will come true one day."  I was almost teary eyed when she said it and I thought to myself 'yeah, sooner than you think too".  Anyway I felt all magical all over when I heard that and I thought it would be soooo cool if someone would send her a postcard from Tinkerbell that says, "Dear Bailey,  I've heard the dream you're keeping in your heart. I'm sprinkling some pixie dust for you and hoping that your dream comes true!"  I hope that someone who is leaving for the world soon can help me.  I promise to pay it forward for someone else.  Thanks.


----------



## kimmac1

karensocool, I PM'ed you.

monique1739, I emailed you.

We leave Wednesday, the 13th.


----------



## mcgypsy

kimmac1, I haven't found anyone for my kids yet for our July 9th trip.  Would you possibly be able to help us out?  
I've signed on to help others, but no luck for my two.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I am in Canada, last year my DS8 and I sent 125+ fairy god mailers. I now need to get my hands on about 150 stamps for this years effort. Thanks to the generosity of many DIS'ers we reached that goal last year. Granted I am from Canada these stamps are hard to come by, any help would be much appreciated, I am not asking for free handouts, I can pay for them no problem, I just need some and I need them soon!  

Please PM me 

Many thanks - Amanda and Sean


----------



## Mommytink

My family will be going June 27-July 5th.  I will be willing to send out cards to 3 families.  Let me know who still needs help and PM the info.

My kids got their card yesterday and they were so excited


----------



## a little bird

Hi everyone, 
My DD5 and I are going to WDW from July 11-18.  I know she would love to get a special postcard from Tink or Cinderella.  We would also be happy to send a few cards from WDW while we are there.
Thanks!


----------



## momandseandodisney

Ok, so now is the time of the year that I start my Fariy Godmail campaign 

Last year we did over 125 of them, this year we plan to do more.

They will be from the princesses (for girls) and Mickey (for boys) 
Last year I included stickers in all mailers, it was great! 

We are planning to mail them around Oct 1st once we arrive in WDW 

Please contact me via PMB if you are interested, and ONLY if going after the mailing date of course


----------



## mcgypsy

I'm going July 9-16.  I have a couple of people lined up to send cards to.  
Anyone else going after my trip that still needs a fairy godmailer?  Just send me a PM, and I'll add your info to my list.


----------



## Jewels*CPA

I love disboards so much!  I want to give back to it, so I thought this might be a good way to help other disers...we are going august 26th-sept 1st and I would be willing to send out two cards...just pm me and let me know your contact info and any favorite characters and stuff...my son is two, so a card isn't really necessary...but I might want the favor returned in a few years or whenever we can afford our next trip ....thanks!


----------



## kimmac1

mcgypsy-i emailed you. let me know asap if you still need someone. we will have a laptop at WDW. hopefully, they have free wi-fi! if not, i doubt my Dh will let me check the email! i'll get extra cards just in case to send when we get back if i don't hear from you!


----------



## momof296&02

Jewels*CPA said:


> I love disboards so much!  I want to give back to it, so I thought this might be a good way to help other disers...we are going august 26th-sept 1st and I would be willing to send out two cards...just pm me and let me know your contact info and any favorite characters and stuff...my son is two, so a card isn't really necessary...but I might want the favor returned in a few years or whenever we can afford our next trip ....thanks!



Good for you geting all the freebies!  I haven't read the entire thread & I was wondering what you had booked b4 your upgrade.


----------



## momof296&02

Anyone need postcards?  We are going 9/12-9/17.  I will send cards to the 1st 5 to pm me.


----------



## Jewels*CPA

momof296&02 said:


> Good for you geting all the freebies!  I haven't read the entire thread & I was wondering what you had booked b4 your upgrade.




I originally had all star movies preferred booked 8/26-9/1, but was able to switch to Pop century about a month after free dining promotion came out.  So we were in pop century preferred when I got that awesome email.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

I do not leave till Oct 20th but I am more then willing to send post cards for anyones kids who would like to get one.  Just Pm me and I will add you to my list . Last year my DH and I were only able to do about 15 because we only were there for 4 days with friends. This year we are there for 7 nights so I can do more if  needed : )


----------



## mom2cookies

HI, i'm looking for 2 post-cards to be sent to some first timers.   We are going down the first week of Sept. 2007.   The first card to be sent to a preteen girl and the other to a family with 3 girls and 1 boy ( preschoolers except for the boy).     If anyone can send these i will send equal amount out when we are there.    Thanks in advance!     PM for info.


----------



## jcc0621

Hi all,

We will be at WDW from August 14 - 24th.  If anone needs postcards mailed I would be more than happy to do so.  PM me your info and I will add you to my list.  (Name, Address, 1st & 2nd Favorite Characters)

Janet

UPDATE:  I have 10 people on my list now so I will not be accepting anymore requests.  Hope everyone has a fabulous time on their trips


----------



## csclemons

Ok guys... This is my first post, so help me out!  What is a PM?!?!  I am taking my 4 year old to WDW Sept 9-15.  She is so excited and she LOVES getting mail.  I'd love for her to get a post card or two, and I'd be happy to return the favor.  

Camille


----------



## mom of princess

pooksma said:


> We will be visiting the mouse July 6 to July 16. If we can mail a postcard let us know!
> 
> Happy to spread the joy of the Mouse



DH, DD(3), and I will be going to WDW July 21-28...If you could send a card for me I'll gladly send one for another!!


----------



## alanburger88

We are a family from South Africa. I would love it if someone would mail post cards to my 2 daughters (10, 14). Please PM me for details.


----------



## tsd1202

csclemons said:


> Ok guys... This is my first post, so help me out!  What is a PM?!?!  I am taking my 4 year old to WDW Sept 9-15.  She is so excited and she LOVES getting mail.  I'd love for her to get a post card or two, and I'd be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Camille



  

I know you will find many friends here.

A PM is a private message.  You can send a PM to someone by clicking on their screen name and the option will drop down.  ususally you do this when sending personal info or other stuff you may not want everyone to see.

Enjoy the DIS, you can find so much info here.  We will be in Disney the same time as you.  Have a magical   time!!!


----------



## helloirishkitty

Mommytink said:


> My family will be going June 27-July 5th.  I will be willing to send out cards to 3 families.  Let me know who still needs help and PM the info.
> 
> My kids got their card yesterday and they were so excited



If you still have room available, let me know! 

I'm going Sept 12-17 if anyone needs one   I'll do it for whoever asks, i think it's adorable so no limits for me


----------



## Zakk and Marcs Mom

I am trying to PM about having cards send to my 2 sons but I am getting this error message "Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_pm'." when I hit submit. Any one have any ideas?

We are going from Sept 15-23 and would love for my kids to get cards, I of course would send some out when we are there too!


----------



## csclemons

Zakk and Marcs Mom said:


> I am trying to PM about having cards send to my 2 sons but I am getting this error message "Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_pm'." when I hit submit. Any one have any ideas?
> 
> We are going from Sept 15-23 and would love for my kids to get cards, I of course would send some out when we are there too!



I'm having the same problem.  I think we haven't posted enough messages to be trusted yet! :>)  My family and I will be there the week before -- we actually leave on the 15th.  I'd be happy to mail them on the 9th if you think they will arrive in time.  I'm going to provide an email address.  You are welcome to email me information.  Likewise, anyone who is going before September 9th, email me if you'd be able to send a card to my girls.   Email is camilleclemons at insightbb dot com...


----------



## tcp0421

how do i go about getting into this?  We will be down there Sept.


----------



## emmie4

Hi.  Anyone heading to DW soon that would be willing to send my DD4 a post card?  We will be there the week of July 8th. I thought I had someone lined up, but they were not able to come through. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcc0621

ZAKSANDmaRKS MOM, csclemons, and tcp0421 I have PM'd each of you.  

Janet


----------



## csclemons

Thanks so much jcc0621.  Right now I can recieve PMs, but I can't send them.  As soon as I figure it out, I'll be in touch!  

Camille


----------



## Simbee3

We are going to Disney on August 26th and I would love for my boys to recieve a post card from Mickey. And I would gladly pay it forward while we are down there. 

We were able to upgrade during the free dining promotion so the boys are super excited .My little one still believes that the characters are real, I don't mean my 1 year old I am talking about my 10 year old. My oldest has mixed feelings about it, so now all they need is a postcard, so maybe they will both continue to believe in the magic that is Disney. I know I sure do. Free dining, and DVc upgrade. It can't get better than that. 

Thanks so much


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Just found out yesterday that due to airline vouchers and my husband's Annual Pass discount, we're making a spontaneous trip in August to celebrate my little guy's 5th birthday!! 

If someone would be willing to mail him a post card from Mickey or Donald or Goofy (all his favorites) he'd be thrilled...

I'd be happy to pay it forward three times over... 

Patricia


----------



## mom of princess

Our family will be at WDW July 21 - 28 and I'm willing to mail a couple cards out.  I'd say 2 or 3 cards, I'm new at this (first trip with DD) so someone will have to let me know what & how to do this.
PM me your info!!


----------



## jcc0621

tcp and mom of princess check out this thread.  It's all PA people

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1489450

Janet


----------



## ljhmom

We are going August 10-16, if someone will send my boys a postcard I will pay it forward 5 times.

Thanks
Lori
 

_________________

2007 POR
2005 POR
2004 CBR
2003 CBR
2002 CBR
2001 Off site
2000 Off site


----------



## mom of princess

ljhmom said:


> We are going August 10-16, if someone will send my boys a postcard I will pay it forward 5 times.
> 
> Thanks
> Lori
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 2007 POR
> 2005 POR
> 2004 CBR
> 2003 CBR
> 2002 CBR
> 2001 Off site
> 2000 Off site



I'm willing to do this for you if it's okay that we are leaving WDW July 28th.  PM me your info and a couple choices.


----------



## tcp0421

We will be there Sept 10. PM me if the dates are good. No limits.


----------



## algg

We will be in Disney World August 1st, would someone be so kind to send a postcard to 2 little boys a couple weeks before. I will e-mail address.  I will be very happy to do the same for any 5-6 people while I am there. Just let me know.  Thank you so much.


----------



## lorli

I have room for four more cards and will be leaving in 4our days.  PM me if you want postcards sent.


----------



## algg

Thank you Lori for the offer, for some reason it will not allow me to send a P.M. or an E-mail.  Appreciate your offer.


----------



## mcgypsy

kimmac1 - My girls got their Mickey Mouse postcards with sweet messages from the Big Cheese himself.  They were so excited that they called everyone they know to tell them that Mickey can't wait to see them!  Thanks so much!
Only 16 days to go!!!


----------



## mom of princess

ljhmom said:


> We are going August 10-16, if someone will send my boys a postcard I will pay it forward 5 times.
> 
> Thanks
> Lori
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> 2007 POR
> 2005 POR
> 2004 CBR
> 2003 CBR
> 2002 CBR
> 2001 Off site
> 2000 Off site




We will be there July 21-28 and I'm willing to send cards if that isn't too late.  Algg this goes for you too.  Either PM me your choices or just post another message (we can do the email thing)
29 days to go


----------



## HoltDisney07

We will be in Disney from Aug. 26-31 and I am willing to send out 5. Please pm me with info.

I am looking for someone to send out one for my daughters b-day July 9th.


Thanks, Jenny


----------



## mickeyluvr004

hi we will be going to disney sept 11-18th and need 2 cards sent to my 2 dd's and i will be happy to send some out also, my 3 yo loves Snow Wipe (White)   and the 8 yo loves Belle, please PM me if you can and also if you need one thanks and lets spread the PIXY DUST


----------



## Zakk and Marcs Mom

Help!!!

jcc0621 - I would love for you to send my kids cards but I can not PM or Email yet!!!!!

I will keep posting and trying to message you!


----------



## Zakk and Marcs Mom

I am going September 15th to 23rd and would be willing to send out cards, I can not PM yet, but if you PM me, I will reply as soon as I can!


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Hello, i am willing to send out 5 post cards for those that are looking. Email me at monique1739@hotmail.com, i tried to reply to some but i kept getting an error.


----------



## MONIQUE1739

Zakk and Marcs Mom email me, i am willing to help you out. 

Monica


----------



## MONIQUE1739

HoltDisney07 said:


> We will be in Disney from Aug. 26-31 and I am willing to send out 5. Please pm me with info.
> 
> I am looking for someone to send out one for my daughters b-day July 9th.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jenny


HoltDisney07 
did you find someone? let me know 


Monica


----------



## Zakk and Marcs Mom

Thanks Monique1739!
I emailed you the info - hopefully I can PM soon!


----------



## csclemons

Thanks so much to all who helped me figure out this message board thing!  I've sent a couple of PMs, so hopefully my girls will get a post card or two before the big day.  I'd like to return the favor.  We'll be there September 9-15, and I'm willing to send cards to the first 10 to reply with a PM.  Just send names, address and character preference.  

Camille


----------



## mom of princess

csclemons, i pm'ed you


----------



## algg

I will be in Disney August 1st til August 6th.  If anyone wants me to send out cards please PM me.  I appreciated it that someone volunteered to do it for my kids.


----------



## algg

I do not have enough posts to PM you, I will be glad to send your brother a card.  PM me his address and I will send it when I get down to Disney.


----------



## ljhmom

mom of princess

thanks for offering to do this for me, I don't have enough posts to pm you yet.


----------



## mom2cookies

hi, we are going the first week of september.  IF anyone would like me to send them a postcard please PM me.  I asked for 2 to be sent to the two families going with us; so i will send 4 out.   

edit:  I have all cards spoken for.


----------



## veraletta

Any one that need a card for late July please email me, my dates are June 30-july 8.
Please email me info.


----------



## algg

I would be glad to send you the cards you would like but I do not have enough posts to e-mail or p.m. you.  If you would p.m. or e-mail me with names and addresses I will send.


----------



## AngieWin

We are leaving Friday the 6th!!!   

I can send out postcards to 2 families.  PM me by Wednesday please!  Let me know if you have a preferred character.  Cant promise it but will try.  We are doing Universal also.

ETA:  All full!  I am so happy to be spreading the fairy godmailer pixie dust!!


----------



## maymom96

I don't know how to PM anyone. But if someone could please send my family a card, I will do the same for someone else. We will be in Disney the last week of July.
Thank you!


----------



## maymom96

Hi. My family would love a postcard. Thank you!


----------



## AngieWin

maymom96 said:


> Hi. My family would love a postcard. Thank you!



Just pm'd you.  Check in the yellow box in the right hand corner of your screen and click on private messages.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

We are going August 20th to 27th, I would love a post card for my son and would be more then willing to do the same for anyone!


----------



## AngieWin

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> We are going August 20th to 27th, I would love a post card for my son and would be more then willing to do the same for anyone!



PM'd you!


----------



## maymom96

I would like to mail a postcard to one or two people. If anyone would like a card, please pm me. (I hope I did this right).


----------



## Cricketmint

Hi all! Im new to disboards.com and just caught wind of this thread, anywho.... Dh and I are taking DD 4 and DS 1 to WDW from Aug 17th- 25 !! I would be so greatful if someone could send my kids a post card, and would be more than happy to send anyone else one when i go down!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## soccermom17

Hi... I'm new to this board and just saw this post.  We're taking our son for his first visit for his sixth birthday (my husband and I haven't been there in over 20 years... we're excited too!).  If someone could send our son a postcard would be AWESOME!  We would definately be more than willing to send a couple of kids when we go in August (8/26/07 through 9/3/07).  How do I get in touch with someone?

Thanks all....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all.....I did this for a some Diser's back in March and thought it was great!

Now, we are taking the baby, DD will be 14mth old I would like a postcard for her scrapbook

She had a FG...but I havent heard from her in quite some time  Not sure if she visits the Dis anymore.....
We arrive on Aug 31......

I already a few kiddos I am sending for.....Wouldnt mind doing a couple more...pm if you arrive in WDW mid to late Sept!!

Thanks


----------



## cuppycake

Hey all!  We'll be at WDW from Sept 22-29.  We'll be glad to send out some postcards while we are there!!

If you need one sent, please PM me with your info!

Love spreadin' the magic


----------



## disneyfan328

I will be going down sept 22 - 30th if anyone would like a postcard sent let me know.  I will do a few.  would love for someone to send one separate to each of my 3 kids if thats possible.  
Thanks - spreading the pixie dust is fun!!


----------



## cheerbop

We are looking for a mailer for our 3 kiddos and my parents for our trip in less than 2 months.  If someone would mail some postcards to them that would be wonderful and we would be SO appreciative. 

PM me.....


----------



## camreesmom

Looking for a FG to send 8 postcards........may have to be more than one FG.  We are going Aug 4-13.  We're taking 7 kids plus my mom that I would like postcards sent to.  I am willing to send out 10.  Just PM me.  Thanks a bunch!

Cheerbop, when are you going?  I could do yours if you want.


----------



## kjetjl

camreesmom said:


> Looking for a FG to send 8 postcards........may have to be more than one FG.  We are going Aug 4-13.  We're taking 7 kids plus my mom that I would like postcards sent to.  I am willing to send out 10.  Just PM me.  Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Cheerbop, when are you going?  I could do yours if you want.



We are leaving Sept. 4.  I have 6 kids and I would love if you could send them a postcard.
This is a stupid question, but how do I PM?


----------



## momof2disneyfans

We are traveling to the World Sept 12-22 and would love it if someone could send 2 cards to my sons 2 and 4, I would love to do the same when we are there, so anyone needing let me know!!


----------



## camreesmom

kjetjl said:


> We are leaving Sept. 4.  I have 6 kids and I would love if you could send them a postcard.
> This is a stupid question, but how do I PM?



To PM, you just click on the person's user name and the menu should show you send a private message.  I'll be your FG.........do you want individual cards for the kids or one family card?


----------



## lsayd

I've sent you both a pm.


----------



## ministrychick77

i know this might sound a little odd, but would someone please send me and my husband 2 postcards? anytime around sept. 19 (our two year wedding anniversary). we had our honeymoon at disneyland, and since i don't think we'll be able to make it back down there by then, it would make my hubby's year. i think we'll be going back down by the end of the year, so once i get dates determined i'll post them back on here so i can return the favor.

hubby loves jack skellington/nightmare before christmas/haunted mansion/potc

i like stitch/potc/anything with the castle and fireworks in the back/fantasmic

thanks very much in advance!!


----------



## lillylynnb

We are going to be at the Wilderness Lodge  Aug. 12-18 and we would like a F.G to send our 2 disney angels   9 and   5 a post card from the most magic place on earth.If some one can help me let me know...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all.....
Anyone in the World prior to Aug 31?

Looking for 1 postcard for my DD...her first trip..have had no luck 

I sent out a whole bunch back in March....looking for some pixie dust 

I am currently sending to one family..I can do a few more....its wonderful to spread the magic 

Send a pm if interested


----------



## maymom96

Please PM me DisneyBride'03 with your mailing info and I will send you a post card.


----------



## kimmac1

mcgypsy said:


> kimmac1 - My girls got their Mickey Mouse postcards with sweet messages from the Big Cheese himself.  They were so excited that they called everyone they know to tell them that Mickey can't wait to see them!  Thanks so much!
> Only 16 days to go!!!



Oh, I'm so glad they liked them. I was afraid they hadn't gotten them. I hope it was what you were wanting. I sent several, so I tried to get what everyone wanted. 
Thanks for the note. 

Kim


----------



## jocie

Hi!  
Anyone in going to DW soon.....We will be there Aug 26-Sept 3rd and would love my little princesses to receive a postcard!  They are 7 and 5 and love all things 'princess'! We would only need one card for them to share 

I would love to reciprocate when we are there...let me know!


----------



## dreamn_Disney

I am going from Aug 27 - Sept. 3 and I still have room on my list for 4 more families. If you need a card or cards please pm me.


----------



## cougar242

Hey everyone!!  This is such a wonderful idea!!  We are heading to Disney September 15-22 and I would love for someone to send my 2 kids a postcard from Disney and I will return for the favor!!

Thanks
Kim


----------



## kjetjl

I can mail out 4 FG postcards on or a few days after Sept. 10 from WDW.  If you are interested, PM me.
Kathi


----------



## GoofyGolferGirl

I am at WDW   (Wilderness Lodge)   and I will send some postcards between now and Saturday!


----------



## Jen414

We'll be arriving at CSR this Friday and we'll be there for 2 weeks.  Someone else sent my girls a postcard and I'd like to return the favor.  The first 5 to PM, I'd be happy to send your kids a postcard.


----------



## ginnibobb

My family will be at Pop 9/12/07-9/18/07, I can mail out some cards for a few little (or big) ones! I am also looking for someone to mail out 1 card for my boys about a month ahead of our departure. Please PM me if anyone is interested.

Thanks!


----------



## mom of princess

jocie,
if you are still looking for a FG, PM me your info. We are there July 21-28.
disneybride, I PMed you.


----------



## 6TimeMomma

Okay what exactly do the fairy godmailers do? Will they mail a postcard right from Disney and have it be, for example, from the princesses looking forward to the kids visit coming up? Am I understanding this right? Sounds cool if so.


----------



## Mommyoftwo

We'll be at Disney September 20-24, so I'd like something in the near future.  Can somebody be a fairy godmailer for my daughter and son?  My 3 year old daughter would be so excited to get a postcard in the mail!  She can't wait to see the princesses!  I'll return the favor to whomever when we go in September.


----------



## gwcollins71

We will be at Disney from 8/8/07 to 8/17/07.  I am sending out 7 postcards.  I have one more available.  PM me if you're interested.

Gretchen


----------



## Mommyoftwo

Shoot, I'm trying to pm you Gretchen, but I guess I have to have more posts to send a pm.  I'll ask again after I have more posts.


----------



## Ted and Holly

soccermom17 said:


> Hi... I'm new to this board and just saw this post.  We're taking our son for his first visit for his sixth birthday (my husband and I haven't been there in over 20 years... we're excited too!).  If someone could send our son a postcard would be AWESOME!  We would definately be more than willing to send a couple of kids when we go in August (8/26/07 through 9/3/07).  How do I get in touch with someone?
> 
> Thanks all....



Holly and I would be glad to send a postcard to S...  I mean your son. 












(If you are who I think you are)


----------



## gwcollins71

Mommyoftwo said:


> Shoot, I'm trying to pm you Gretchen, but I guess I have to have more posts to send a pm.  I'll ask again after I have more posts.



I PM'd you.  I got ya covered.  Just send me the info.  If you can't PM, let me know and I'll get you my email address.

Gretchen


----------



## maymom96

I posted I would like for someone to send a card to my children. I can't remember who the person was. The person was going to send one card. Then I realized that I can't do scrapbooks for the kids with just 1 postcard. 
We leave July 24 for Disney. Is anyone going sooner and can send out a second postcard?


----------



## GoofyG

We are going September 23 -30th.  I would love to have a PC sent to my two girls.


----------



## msticker97

Hi, I am new and was wondering how do I PM someone so I can do this later.  We are going in Sept and Dec and I would love to do this for someone and wondering if someone could do it for me.  Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## apexmom

Hello!  We are taking our first trip with our two princesses the last week of September 07.   They would LOVE to get a pc from their favorite princesses.  We will be glad to return the favor while we visit!!!!  Please PM me.

Thanks,

Sonja


----------



## momof2disneyfans

apexmom said:


> Hello!  We are taking our first trip with our two princesses the last week of September 07.   They would LOVE to get a pc from their favorite princesses.  We will be glad to return the favor while we visit!!!!  Please PM me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sonja



Hi Sonja- We will be going Sept 12-22, what day do you go? If time permits (enough time betwenn the13th and your trip) I would be more than happy to send your daughters a PC. You can PM me back, I cannot PM yet.
Thanks
Tracy


----------



## WindyCityDisney

This is such a neat idea!  My kids LOVED getting postcards from their pals.  

I'll be there on 7/20 and have 7 openings.  PM me if you would like a postcard.


----------



## Exile

msticker97 said:


> Hi, I am new and was wondering how do I PM someone so I can do this later.  We are going in Sept and Dec and I would love to do this for someone and wondering if someone could do it for me.  Thanks, Stephanie



Hi msticker,
  To PM somebody just go to their post, click on their name and choose send private message to .....  I've heard that you need to have at least ten posts before you are able to PM, so you should be OK.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## lisaj

Would anyone be able to send a PC international (to UK) sometime in September before our October trip?  If I can return the favour to anyone in October (20th onwards) PM me and I will do this with pleasure.

I have had a very kind offer from Capturedfairy to post cards to my DD and Ds but the offer still stands if I can help anyone else out in October!


----------



## mom of princess

I'd like to give a BIG THANKS to emmie4 for sending my 3-yr-old DD her postcard.  As soon as I got home from work, she showed me what she got in the mail today - her very own Cinderella shaped postcard addressed to her!!   Of course I had to read it to her... she loved that Cinderella herself signed it "Love, Cinderella" to which she said, "Cinderella loves me Mommy? WOW!"  Since this will be her 1st visit and she is SO EXCITED     I, of course, got teary eyed thinking of what a great memory this is for her (and me).

THANK YOU AGAIN EMMIE4 -- YOU TRULY HAVE ALREADY MADE THIS A WONDERFUL VISIT FOR MY BABY!!    
I won't forget to send my 3 cards next week when we are there! This is a great idea, so to whoever it was that started this!


----------



## TidoubleGerrr

Wow, I find it so awesome that people would do this.  We are going on a WDW trip in December for christmas.  My DD7 would get blown away if Tinkerbell or one of the many princesses could send her a PC...if anyone is willing...
She truly believes she is real!
She has never experienced Disney at all, except movies and Mom's craziness!  So it is so exciting for us all!


----------



## TidoubleGerrr

Wow, I find it so awesome that people would do this.  We are going on a WDW trip in December for christmas.  My DD7 would get blown away if Tinkerbell or one of the many princesses could send her a PC...if anyone is willing...
She truly believes she is real!


----------



## mcgypsy

Hi folks!  I just got back today.  For those of you who PM'd me, please know that I sent out all 14 postcards during my trip.  Hope they arrived safely, and that you all have a wonderful trip!


----------



## PrincessMom4

How does this mailing thing work? I would love to be apart of this. That would be soo amazing for my kids to get something from a character in the mail. I would also like to be on the sending end as well.... let me know what i need to do.

We are leaving and driving down on Friday, August 24, 2007 and returning the 3rd of September.
Isabell


----------



## lisaj

TidoubleGerrr said:


> Wow, I find it so awesome that people would do this.  We are going on a WDW trip in December for christmas.  My DD7 would get blown away if Tinkerbell or one of the many princesses could send her a PC...if anyone is willing...
> She truly believes she is real!
> She has never experienced Disney at all, except movies and Mom's craziness!  So it is so exciting for us all!



Hi
I have PM'd you and would be pleased to do this for you.  Just PM me back and we will sort this out.


----------



## lisaj

PrincessMom4 said:


> How does this mailing thing work? I would love to be apart of this. That would be soo amazing for my kids to get something from a character in the mail. I would also like to be on the sending end as well.... let me know what i need to do.
> 
> We are leaving and driving down on Friday, August 24, 2007 and returning the 3rd of September.
> Isabell




Hi, it works by a friendly diser who is on holiday before you sending a postcard while they are at WDW.  Someone has kindly offered to do this for me and then I will be able to repay the favour to another diser.  Sorry I go after you so can't send a card to your children but good luck, hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I know... I have not found anyone yet to send us one. I am still believing that it will happen.
Isabell


----------



## Lilo's Mom

I am leaving for Disney on August 10th - August 19th.  I would be happy to send out postcards to the first 10 people who PM me. After all it's not every day that you can play Fairy Godmother


----------



## mickeyluvr004

sorry i won't be there until sept 11-18th otherwise i would offer, if you don't find one pm me and i will send you one when i get there and i can say glad you came to visit me can't wait to see you again or something like that just let me know ok   


PrincessMom4 said:


> How does this mailing thing work? I would love to be apart of this. That would be soo amazing for my kids to get something from a character in the mail. I would also like to be on the sending end as well.... let me know what i need to do.
> 
> We are leaving and driving down on Friday, August 24, 2007 and returning the 3rd of September.
> Isabell


----------



## paysensmom

Hi everyone, 
I am pretty new to this board. We will be going to Disney World Aug. 19-Sept 1st. I would be willing to send a few Post Cards!!! Just PM me and let me know. 
 On another note; if anyone is going before me and would be willing to send my children one as well please PM me!!! 
I have a 5 year old boy who really likes Donald Duck!
I also have a 3 year old daughter who loves Minnie Mouse!! She says she is beautiful!!
Thank you so much :O)
Heather


----------



## AlyssinWonderland

Hello Everyone!

I usually don't visit the family section of the boards and was excited to see this post! I'm already sending off 3 postcards to Diskids, but I'd be willing to send out around 10. Let me know if you would like a postcard for your kiddo! Or kiddos! I'll be in DW August 14-20. I'll send them out within the first two days!  

PM me if interested, let me know if your child has a favorite, or if you want the post card to say anthing special. Thanks!

AlyssInWonderland


----------



## Precious1971

Hello everyone,

I will like if someone can send my girls a postcard each.  I will see who is going before we are and PM them.

I will be in WDW 08/26 - 09/03, if anyone is interested in me sending their kids a postcard please PM me.


----------



## apexmom

Dear Tracy,

Thank you for offering!  Someone else PMed me and has offered to take care of it!  I hope you have a good time and that the million dreams folks find you!

Sonja


----------



## msticker97

Exile said:


> Hi msticker,
> To PM somebody just go to their post, click on their name and choose send private message to .....  I've heard that you need to have at least ten posts before you are able to PM, so you should be OK.  Hope this helps!!



Hi, thanks for letting me know how to do this.  I tried again today and it wouldn't let me PM anyone.  I'm going to keep trying.  We are going Sept 19-23 and Dec 8-15.  Let me know if anyone wants me to send a postcard and just PM me and hopefully someone going before me can send one to my son.  Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## msticker97

msticker97 said:


> Hi, thanks for letting me know how to do this.  I tried again today and it wouldn't let me PM anyone.  I'm going to keep trying.  We are going Sept 19-23 and Dec 8-15.  Let me know if anyone wants me to send a postcard and just PM me and hopefully someone going before me can send one to my son.  Thanks, Stephanie




Just to update it let me PM after this post, Stephanie


----------



## obxbum2b

My mom and I are taking my 4 year old daughter the first week in September and I wanted to see if anyone going in August would be willing to send her a postcard.  I just found these wonderful message boards and I guess since I am new I cannot PM anyone, if you are willing you can email me at obxbum2b@aol.com.  THIS IS SOOO APPRECIATED!

I will be there 1st week in September if someone wants me to do the same for them!!!!!


----------



## kath1210

obxbum2b said:


> My mom and I are taking my 4 year old daughter the first week in September and I wanted to see if anyone going in August would be willing to send her a postcard.  I just found these wonderful message boards and I guess since I am new I cannot PM anyone, if you are willing you can email me at obxbum2b@aol.com.  THIS IS SOOO APPRECIATED!
> 
> I will be there 1st week in September if someone wants me to do the same for them!!!!!



I sent you an e-mail message.


----------



## matandalex mom

I was just referred to this site my one of my clients - it's amazing.  I would like to know if anyone will be going out to Disney World in the next 2-3 wks.  If so, I'd like you to PM me so that I can have some cards sent to my children - my son Mateo is 4 and he loves The movie Cars and my daughter Alexandra is 3 and she is a HUGE Princess fan and we are planning to take her to dinner @ Cinderella's Royal Table.  I'd love anyone who could help make this a magical experience for my two children.

We  are heading out to Disney World the week of Aug 25th, so if I can pay it forward to anyone else, please PM me.

This is an amazing website to make a child's dreams that much happier =D

Thanks
M


----------



## lovealldisney

Hi Everyone,
Just wondering we are headed to Disney Aug.17th. Just wondering if anyone could mail my daughter and son a post card?? DD loves Chip and Dale, and DS love Donald! Please PM if you can! Thanks!


----------



## luvmy2sams

I've got a godmailer lined up to send postcards to my kids, and now I want to pass some of it along.

We'll be in Disney from October 13th-23rd.  I'm willing to send postcards out to the first 10 people who request them.  Please send a PM, and I'll add you to my list.


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone, if anyone is going to WDW in the next week or so, would you be able to send my DD's a postcard?? I know its short notice, but I have only just found out about this 

I would also love to send someone's special little guy or girl a postcard from the world ,, we are there aug 27 till sep 10th.

If anyone can help, or indeed need me to help them, please pm me


----------



## mattmom

I posted on another thread, but got only 1 taker.  I am going on Sept 15-21 and will be glad to send a few more out. I've asked two people to send to my 7 yo son, but only 1 answer, he will be thrilled. This has to be the coolest idea.....what a better thing could we do than bring joy to a child, WDW style. 
Here's to all having a magical trip.


----------



## disney5and7

Hi everyone-
We are taking our children to WDW for the 1st time Aug. 8 - 12th....although this is extremely short notice I am looking for someone to send them a Fairy Godmailer!  My daughter is 5 and just adores all the princesses, and my son is 7 and loves Mickey, Tigger, and Donald.  Thank you ever so much if you can help me!!  

I would be more than happy to pay it forward & send Fairy Godmailers to other children (just pm me!).  

This is a wonderful site - we just found out about it & the Fairy Godmailer - what a fantastic idea!

Thank you in advance!

Robin


----------



## Wingedheart

Thanks Fairy Godmailer !!


----------



## myrsfmly

I am in need of a fairy godmailer.  We'll be leaving for WDW on Aug 25, I'd love to send cards to my DD's 2 friends that are travelling with us.  Please send a PM if you'd be willing to help.  I'm already signed up to be a godmailer for several families, I just forgot to request for the friends when someone sent cards to my DD's 

Thanks


----------



## scitro1

willing to mail out 5 postcards if anyone is interested we are leaving september 13th returning sept 20th i have not posted enough and can't pm people my email is Scitro1@sbcglobal.net if anyone is interested on another note would like someone to send to my 2 and 4 year old who would be thrilled to hear from Belle and Mickey Mouse


----------



## scitro1

by the way anyone know how many posts you need before you can get pms


----------



## Karalea

I will be there 9/16-9/22 and would love to send out some cards.   

 Just send me a pm.


----------



## dreamn_Disney

I still have room for one more family on my list. We leave Aug 27. I also am still hoping some one going here real soon can send a card to each of my children.


----------



## Shyest99

Hi I am brand new to the boards, but not to Disney  I will be leaving August 20 for WDW is anyone would like me to send one for them, pm me at 
Shyest99@aol.com, not quite sure ow this works, but with a little explaination I would be willing to help!


----------



## disneyfan328

I am going the last week in september 22-30 and have openings to send out cards.  

Please PM your info.  Even if not for an upcoming trip, how about for a birthday or early christmas wish or even to have a happy Halloween? or anniversary?  to say good luck in school or whatever.  It doesn't have to be just about getting a card for a trip to Disney.

I am willing to do it for whatever the occasion just pm your info and let me know the who what character why and when the event is and I will do my best!!!

anyone having surgery or need get well wishes around then I am open to whatever  -


----------



## stepdisney

I would be happy to send out some cards.  We will be there from Aug. 30 until Sept. 8 and I would send them out on the 31st.  I have a 2 DS's, 12 and 6 and they love Pirates, Mickey and Goofy and would love to receive post cards from the world.

PM me!!


----------



## katysquid

I'd love for my kiddos (even my mom for her 1st trip!!) to receive a card from WDW.  We're going in November and would love to pay it forward for someone else while we're there.  Please e-mail me at p5south@charter.net.  Thanks!  

me (katysquid) , dh, ds (10), dd (8), ds (7), sister , mom


----------



## luvthattink

This is such an awesome idea.  I would love if someone would be willing to be my kids fairy godmailer.  I have four kiddos (I know that's alot) so I would be happy if anyone would be willing to even mail just one combined to them.  We are going Sept. 1-12th.  I would absolutely be willing to pay it forward while we are there!


----------



## lisaj

katysquid said:


> I'd love for my kiddos (even my mom for her 1st trip!!) to receive a card from WDW.  We're going in November and would love to pay it forward for someone else while we're there.  Please e-mail me at p5south@charter.net.  Thanks!
> 
> me (katysquid) , dh, ds (10), dd (8), ds (7), sister , mom




When do you go in November, we will be there from end of October so if you go later in November I would be happy to send postcards.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I know this is short notice but my son will be having heart surgery next month and I am trying to get him a signed get well soon card from mickey and was told to try this thread.  If anyone is going anytime soon and could help out I would greatly appreciate it. Thank You. I can also send out cards during my June 08 trip.


----------



## matandalex mom

disney5and7 said:


> Hi everyone-
> We are taking our children to WDW for the 1st time Aug. 8 - 12th....although this is extremely short notice I am looking for someone to send them a Fairy Godmailer!  My daughter is 5 and just adores all the princesses, and my son is 7 and loves Mickey, Tigger, and Donald.  Thank you ever so much if you can help me!!
> 
> I would be more than happy to pay it forward & send Fairy Godmailers to other children (just pm me!).
> 
> This is a wonderful site - we just found out about it & the Fairy Godmailer - what a fantastic idea!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Robin




Robin,

We are going to WDW the week of August 23rd, could you please send some postcards to my children - my son is 4 and loves Lightening McQueen and my daughter is 4 and loves all the Princesses.  It would be greatly appreciated!!  you can email me at marylee314@verizon.net.

Thanks
ML


----------



## 1Princess1Prince2006

Hi everyone! I am taking my kids to Disney for the first time in Sep (16-23). I am looking for someone to send them a Fairy Godmailer. I would be more than happy to spread the pixie dust when we go in September to other children. Please PM with any questions! Thanks!

Lori


----------



## mas6010

Will be in Disney, Sept 12-18 would be happy to send out cards to a few.  Just PM me with the info.


----------



## tammyandtommy

Hi! I am looking for a fairy godmailer that is due to go to the world soon. We are traveling with friends( I know bad idea) and I think the need some magic, its their first trip they insisted we all go together, but they arent disneyholics like us, so I thought maybe this might help!We will be there Sept 7-15 and I will be willing to do the same for someone while I am there!
Thanks.... PM  me
Tammy


----------



## Sha

going down August 6-10... will do a couple FGM post cards


----------



## brays_mama

We will be in WDW Sept. 12-22 and DD5, DS7 would be so excited to get a postcard!!!  I'm not sure how to PM, but if you could tell me, I'll send my info.!
Thanks for spreading the magic!!!


----------



## Sha

brays_mama said:


> We will be in WDW Sept. 12-22 and DD5, DS7 would be so excited to get a postcard!!!  I'm not sure how to PM, but if you could tell me, I'll send my info.!
> Thanks for spreading the magic!!!





Left click on the persons name of who you want to PM and a drop list opens... starts with view profile, then PM the user... and some other things... OR you can if you remember their ID can click on "private messages" at the top right of page.... under where it says "welcome brays_mama"


----------



## katysquid

We're arriving October 31 - and staying until November 9.  Maybe we'll see you!!!      Sorry I couldn't help you, but I'd love to help somebody!!


----------



## katysquid

lisaj said:


> When do you go in November, we will be there from end of October so if you go later in November I would be happy to send postcards.  Let me know if I can help.


Thanks Lisa!  Sorry, we're there when you are!


----------



## Wingedheart

I just wanted to say thanks again to our Fairy Godmailer!  My kids enjoyed reading the postcards on the plane to WDW!

I mailed all mine out this past week when we were there!  Sorry I couldn't find some of the specific character requests, but some character postcards seem hard to find!  Hope your kids enjoy getting mail from WDW!


----------



## lisaj

katysquid said:


> Thanks Lisa!  Sorry, we're there when you are!



sorry I can't help you, have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## hhockman

Wow. I didn't realize we needed to ask so soon, but we're going September 15 through September 22 and I know my DSs, ages 5 and 2, would love a FGM postcard. If anyone can help me out, please PM me.

I'd also be happy to send out some postcards while we're there.

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I completely forgot about this...I do this for others every year and DD is finally old enough to appreciate one in return.  We are leaving Sept 7th.  Is anyone going soon-ish who might be able to send one to her?  Please PM me if you can.  Thank you!


----------



## Sha

Am filled with what I can do for FGM..... for those I have PM'd back.. I will being sending soon.


----------



## Precious1971

I wanted to thanks my kids FGM for the beautiful PC they got yesterday.  It really made them sooooo excited that Mickey and Minnie had send them a PC.

Thanks a bunch for this great thread.  I only have one kid on my FGM.  I will be in WDW 8/26 - 9/03.  If anyone needs a FGM for their kids, please PM me.


----------



## Tiffer

Anyone going in the next 5 weeks?  I would love for DD to receive a FGM pc.

I am going Oct 30th-Nov 6th if anyone wants a FGM PC, PM me.


----------



## Familyof6

We are going to "the world" on Sunday!     I would be happy to send off a few FGM.  PM me your requests.  One thing I need to know is what to write on the postcards?   I can think of simple things like, "can't wait to see you"  and "we're waiting for you to come see us".  But what are some things that will REALLY excite your kids?   Something personal?  Where are you staying?  What's something special that you have booked while there?  ETC.    Something that only a person "with magic" would know.  

I have 4 kids, (2 of which are teens)  They would be happy to send magic to others.  We can have an afternoon of writing and sending out FGM pixie dust!    I guess I would probably limit it to 12 mailings, but if the need is really there, that could change!   

SHA, dh is also a VT alum.   

PM me if you want a FGM in the next couple weeks.  

Familyof6


----------



## steelfish535

We are going to be there from September 14-22.  I'd love to send out some postcards.  My DD(10) will get a kick out of helping me with this project.

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## jocie

Jen414 said:


> We'll be arriving at CSR this Friday and we'll be there for 2 weeks.  Someone else sent my girls a postcard and I'd like to return the favor.  The first 5 to PM, I'd be happy to send your kids a postcard.



thank you so much FGM!!!!!!!  My girls received their postcard from the princesses today and loved it!!! 

Just a reminder i will be in DW August 26-Sept 3 and would love to send someone a postcard...just pm me with the details!


----------



## Familyof6

Is there any place in particular that you should mail these postcards?  Can you just mail them from your WDW resort front desk?  Is there a better mailbox that will get a better postmark?  
I want to do this right.  I just found this thread today  and I haven't had time to read through it all..and we leave on Sunday.   I have room for a few more cards if anyone is interested.   PM me.

Familyof6


----------



## FunFunFun

Anyone going soon and would like to be our FGM? We leave Sept. 7th. Our oldest dd will turn 16 during our trip and our youngest dd is 6! 
Thanks!


----------



## ssmith1295

This is very cool -- I think I found out a bit too late for our kids (4 and 6) but would be happy to add some magic to some other little ones' trip!

We'll be in Disney from August 19-29th. 

If you would like an FGM sent out during this time please PM me -- I'll confirm the first five requests.

14 more sleeps... 

Scott


----------



## momandseandodisney

I still have lots of openings for my FGM campaign, PM me with the info

I have 101 of them to send out now, so I have enough room for about 99 more. My goal is 200 this time around! 

They will be mailed from WDW Oct 1st


----------



## Avonlady1001

We're taking our 2 1/2 year old daughter 9/3-9/10/07...Would love if someone could send her a postcard from Mickey sometime in the next couple of weeks.  Please send me a message & I'll give you my address.  And thanks so much!!

Also, if anyone is going after that and would like me to be your child's Fairy godmother, let me know!!  I love this idea!!


----------



## alanburger88

We are going to WDW from 6 to 16 December 2007 traveling from South Africa. I know it is a little early (4 months to go) but my 2 daughters are very excited already. It is a holiday of a lifetime. 

Is anybody prepared to send 2 cards (1 for each of my daughters) to South Africa?


----------



## Pagirl74

Hi,  I have done this in the past for a few of my friends, I would love if someone could help me out we are going the second week in December.  I know my DD6 would love to get a postcard if someone could help me out I would appreciate it.  If anyone would like me to send them a postcard when were there just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## lisaj

alanburger88 said:


> We are going to WDW from 6 to 16 December 2007 traveling from South Africa. I know it is a little early (4 months to go) but my 2 daughters are very excited already. It is a holiday of a lifetime.
> 
> Is anybody prepared to send 2 cards (1 for each of my daughters) to South Africa?



*Alanburger88* and *PAgirl74* If no-one else has offered I would be more than happy to mail cards for you while I am there (end October to beginning of November).  If you want me to do this just PM me and I will get back to you.


----------



## PurplePixieMom

Hello all,

I'll be taking my DD9 and DS5 to WDW 8/28 through 9/6/07   and would really appreciate it if anyone who'll be there over the next week or two could send my kids a postcard.  I'll be happy to do the same for the first 5 people who PM me!

TIA!


----------



## Jewel99

We'll be in WDW from August 28-September 3, 2007. I'd love to send a few postcards (3-5) for others with upcoming trips - just PM me the details. I'm more than willing to send the postcards to Canada, the US or even international, so just let me know.

Julie


----------



## jcc0621

To the fairy godmailers to mailed postcards to my DS.  He was Soooooooo excited when he got mail and now it is realy sinking in that we are going to Disney World I have my fairy godmailer list ready to pay it forward next week.

Thanks again


----------



## Crazy4Disney43611

I will be in the World Aug 8-14 and would love to make some little ones (or big ones) days. PM me and I will get them out while there.


----------



## twins4mimi

We are going to disney in September.  We will be there from September 17-22nd if someone would like us to send them a postcard we will be glad to.  I would LOVE for someone to send us one if anyone is going over the next few weeks!!! Thanks so much


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

We'll be in WDW at the Poly in two weeks and I'd love to be able to be someone's fairly godmailer.....

My son just received his card and was thrillllllllllleedd....he has been carrying it around.... It was amazing to see his little face...

I can do three-five cards...

PM me if you're interested....

Patricia


----------



## katysquid

jcc0621 said:


> To the fairy godmailers to mailed postcards to my DS.  He was Soooooooo excited when he got mail and now it is realy sinking in that we are going to Disney World I have my fairy godmailer list ready to pay it forward next week.
> 
> Thanks again


I'm asking a favor for MY Fairy Godmailer who is sending postcards to my kiddos and my Mom (for her first trip) for our November visit. 

Could you please send her kiddos a greeting from Disney when you go?  They are going August 23.  

As our FGM says, "maybe a last minute fairy godmailer will bless her wings on my children. "

Please PM me to get her address & specifics.  I know she would really appreciate it (as would I!)

Thanks, and hopefully you can help her!!

Paying it forward, 
Katysquid


----------



## twins4mimi

PracPerfPatricia said:


> We'll be in WDW at the Poly in two weeks and I'd love to be able to be someone's fairly godmailer.....
> 
> My son just received his card and was thrillllllllllleedd....he has been carrying it around.... It was amazing to see his little face...
> 
> I can do three-five cards...
> 
> PM me if you're interested....
> 
> Patricia



Hello Patricia and thanks SO much!!! My twins are two and LOVE to get mail!!!!  I hope to return this favor to some folks also. What info do you need?  It will not let me pm you it says posts to low???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Gang
Definately willing to do this again this year.  I am hoping to limit it to 10 cards .  Please PM me with your information if you have a young child who would appreciate a greeting from Mickey (or a favorite character of their choosing!)  Be sure to include any specific details that you would like included in the message.  Oh and we are going from Sept 7-12th!


----------



## twins4mimi

Hello all,
I would love to give a few of these and receive one for our two year old twins.  We are going Sept 17-22nd if anyone is interested.  I have tried to pm a few people but it is not allowing me to send pm's.  Not sure why.... Can anyone help!!


----------



## Anna's Mommeee

I am taking dd3 Sept 26- Oct 2.  She loves Cinderella or Mickey Mouse.  Will someone pm me if they can?  I will gladly pay it forward when we go!  Thanks!


----------



## lisalonglash

What exactly is a fairy godmailer?  From reading this thread, I'm guessing that a FGM is someone who, while on vacation at Disney World, sends a postcard to a child that is not yet on vacation?  Is that right?  Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

A fairygodmailer is someone who is fixing to go to disneyworld, they will gather a list of names and addresses, and mail out postcards of the characters while at Disney so they will be postmarked from Florida and let the kids know that they can't wait for them to come and visit them.  Then when the family that received the postcards goes on vacation they start the process over.


----------



## lighttech

twins4mimi said:


> Hello all,
> I would love to give a few of these and receive one for our two year old twins.  We are going Sept 17-22nd if anyone is interested.  I have tried to pm a few people but it is not allowing me to send pm's.  Not sure why.... Can anyone help!!



I had this same problem a few weeks ago when I tried to get involved.  You have to have a certain number of posts under your belt b4 you can PM.  But don't worry, your almost there and they add up fast.  (I've been told its only about 10 posts.)  That's why I'm back now (with more posts) to get in on the fun!

I'll be going after you, so, sorry I can't help on the actual mailing!


----------



## MamaJen

Okay, I thought it was this thread I posted on but now I'm not sure bc I can't find my post. Anyway, pta-mom pmed me saying that she wanted me to send a postcard to her two sons. I want her to know that I will send a postcard to her sons and that I got all the information . If she could pm me again so I know that she got the postcard, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks if you are able to pass this info on .


----------



## ShawnaF

Would love to participate in this as it's habit for us already.  We do Disneyland - so anything from us would be from there.  We'll be going October 21-25 and would be happy to send postcards to some families - need addresses, names, fav characters.  We'll be going again December 10-16.  Please just let me know.  

Would also love one for our daughter turning 3 in October if anyone can help.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2cookies

I had asked for a fairy godmailer for the children of the 2 families that are going down with us in September ( 2-8th). [ original post on page 90] I had someone reply that said they would and i sent the addresses etc.  But now the PM's were deleted from my list and i can't remember who it was that said they would send the postcards.   SO  PLEASE if it was you that said you would send the postcards please let me know if you still are able to.    It isn't that i am being distrustful... just making sure as I had been disappointed before.    Thank you 

If anyone is going down in the next 2 weeks that would be willing and able to send back up postcards PLEASE send me a PM.     It is the first time for both of these families and I really want to make it special for them.   THANK  YOU !!!!!

    

I will be sending out 4 FGM cards while I am there.  ( already have names etc)


----------



## twins4mimi

We will be going to Disney Sept 17-22nd and would love to send some postcards!!! If anyone needs them just let me know!!!


----------



## littlefoots

Hi...I just wanted to let 

Cougar242, luvsgrumpy, dizcrazy

know that I recvd your info for the Fairy Godmailer duty..and I will be happy to do it for ya. 
Figured out why I couldnt send PM's back to ya(dont have enough mail under my belt?!)....Sorry bout that.

Thanks, Littlefoots


----------



## Sha

To those who I said I would be Fairy God Mailer for... they are in mail as of Friday before I left the property. Was nice to do... total of 14 went out (2 to friends of mine)... Hope they work ok... just drop a line here I guess to let me know... or PM.


----------



## js

Hi. Would it be possible to add me (well, really my dd's 13 year old friend that will be coming with us for her first trip) to your list or are you full?
If it is still possible, may I please PM you with the info?
Of course, I will be doing this (and have done in the past) for others when it is closer to my trip.
Thank you.
js





ssmith1295 said:


> This is very cool -- I think I found out a bit too late for our kids (4 and 6) but would be happy to add some magic to some other little ones' trip!
> 
> We'll be in Disney from August 19-29th.
> 
> If you would like an FGM sent out during this time please PM me -- I'll confirm the first five requests.
> 
> 14 more sleeps...
> 
> Scott


----------



## js

oops, I meant to PM


----------



## mom2LLN

Wow...this seems really awesome!  I would love for my children to receive a special letter from their Disney friends.  We have a trip planned for Sept. 18-26, this will be our DS first trip.  My girls love to check the mail and I can only imagine their expressions if they were to receive a letter from Disney about an upcoming trip.  If anyone would be kind enough to mail them a letter I would greatly appreciate it.  Please pm me for an address.  Thanks and I will be happy to return the favor for someone else!


----------



## momandseandodisney

i still have lots of room . . .


----------



## mom2LLN

momandseandodisney said:


> i still have lots of room . . .



I sent you a pm!!


----------



## Christel

We will be going October 20-26th and I would love for someone to send my two children a card before then.

I would love to return the favor to anyone going!

I am not sure how to do the PM thing....I am guessing it is a private message or something...if someone could let me know, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Familyof6

Hi,
I just got back. To those of you who I agreed to send FGM, they were mailed this morning.  I hope they all arrive safely. 

I had no idea that postcards in the world run $2 a piece!!!  I also had no idea how difficult it would be to find some characters....the gift shops have cut back drastically on postcards.  Only certain shops have them now.  Some characters, I just could NOT get.  I may not have looked in the right shops but I tried many places.  I apologize for not getting some of you the specific character that you prefer.

Anyway, dd (14) and I had a good time trying to figure out what to write and which character should send which child a postcard!  I wish I could have gotten the perfect card for everyone! 

I hope you like what we sent anyway.

Familyof6


----------



## ginnibobb

Thank You Fairy Godmother!!!

We got back from SC on Sat. and the cards were waiting for us! What a nice surprise!

<3 gina


----------



## mom2LLN

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for our children's upcoming trip.  Our 1st official park day is Sept. 19th.  If anyone is going before then and would like to spread some fairy dust my children's way, please pm me for our address.  Thanks!


----------



## lisaj

*Twins4Mimi*Thank you very much for offering to be a fairy godmailer for my children but another kind diser has already offered.  Thanks again for the offer and have a great holiday.


----------



## ssmith1295

mom2LLN said:


> I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for our children's upcoming trip.  Our 1st official park day is Sept. 19th.  If anyone is going before then and would like to spread some fairy dust my children's way, please pm me for our address.  Thanks!



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Christel

TWINS4MIMI
I apparently have to have 10 posts before I can Pm you so I am trying to get those in so I can reply to you 

Thank you

Everyone----I will be going October 20-26th if anyone needs a card sent, I would be happy to pay it forward!


----------



## PrincessMom4

does anyone know if Lilo's mom left yet?? She was going August 10 and just wanted to know if she left.

Thanks Isabell


----------



## robin09

Anyone needing a fairy godmother?   Going to ASMusic August 26 - Saptember 1... Willing to do 2 or 3 cards...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I have still have room if anyone needs a FairyGodmailer.  We will be in Disney Sept 7th-12th.


----------



## Nanu57v

I can send out a postcard around Oct 1 if anyone would like one!


----------



## Iluvthemouse

All Star Music Sep 13-21. 
Can someone send DD a postcard? I will pay it forward during our trip above dates. This will be the 3rd time doing FGM and nothing matches the joy when your child gets the mail and sees their very own postcard. 

Please PM me for address.


----------



## bellasmommy0

Wondering if someone can send my daughter a postcard before we go.  We will be arriving there on Sept 12, her birthday is the 13th.  I had a friend send one a month or so ago and it was lost in the mail I guess.  Send me a message if you can do this.  Thanks.


----------



## murf4

a


----------



## murf4

We're heading to WDW the end of the month.  I just read about the godmother thing.  I'd love to get a few postcards mailed sent back before our trip.  Our daughters and nephews would love it, not to mention my parents.  Can anyone help??


----------



## becky_AK

We are leaving 9/21 for WDW.  Would anyone be willing to send a postcard to my DS before we leave?  If so, please PM me & I can provide our address.

I will be there 9/22-10/5 & would be happy to return the favor for anyone who needs postcards mailed.  Please just let me know.


----------



## disneyworldmomma

IF ANYONE OUT THERE COULD I WOULD LOVE IT IF SOMEONE WOULD SEND MY DDS A POSTCARD WE WILL BE LEAVING SEPT.8TH AND I WOULD BE WILIING TO RETURN THE FAVOR PLEASE PM ME OR E-MAIL ME AT DISNEYWORLDMOMMA@AOL.COM AND I WILL SEND YOU THEIRE NAMES AND OUR ADDRESS THANK YOU


----------



## Oceana

Looking for a fairygodmailer to send a card or letter to my boys before our sept 18-26 trip.

I will pay it forward

thanks
julie


----------



## kobesam

We would love to get a postcard for my DD(4).  This is our first time and it would make it really special.  We will be there Sept 27 - Oct 6 and will gladly return the favour.


----------



## Sha

I am just checking, as I havent heard from some of the FGM that I sent out... and I know one hasnt been received by a friend of mine... The ones who have pm'd me already I know you got yours... but there was a couple others... can you please let me know? hoping that they are just slow and not lost. Thanks!


----------



## stepdisney

Am I the only one who doesn't know what "Pay it Forward" means?   

Sorry if this is a stupid question.  I am sending out Post Cards to the addresses PM'd to me.  I am not supposed to send the cards to the hotel to be there when they arrive am I?  Just checking.  From what I understood, someone is sending my children post cards and I am passing on the gesture by sending out several cards while I am their.  Please let me know that this is correct.  We leave in 9 days and I have the addresses sent to me with my resort reservation information so I won't forget them.


----------



## Familyof6

Sha...I am in the same situation!  I sent out 15 postcards (10 days ago) and I've heard from 6 people that they have arrived.  I sure hope the others received theirs...not that they got lost in the mail.  Has anyone out there received postcards recently from Sha or Familyof6?  We're very curious to know if the cards arrived safely.


Stepdisney..."Pay It Forward" is the title of a movie and now it's a concept...all it means is that someone does a good deed for you and instead of doing one for THEM, you do one for someone ELSE.  (sort of like "random acts of kindness")  You thank those who have helped you by helping someone else instead.  I hope this helps clear it up.

Familyof6


----------



## lighttech

stepdisney said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what "Pay it Forward" means?
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.  I am sending out Post Cards to the addresses PM'd to me.  I am not supposed to send the cards to the hotel to be their when they arrive am I?  Just checking.  From what I understood, someone is sending my children post cards and I am passing on the gesture by sending out several cards while I am their.  Please let me know that this is correct.  We leave in 9 days and I have the addresses sent to me with my resort reservation information so I won't forget them.



No stupid questions.  That's why we're all here, isn't it?
You've got the definition of "pay it forward" right in your e-mail.  Someone is sending your little ones postcards, and rather than paying them back, you are paying the favor forward by sending postcards to someone else.

And, yes, you seem to have it right.  I haven't done this yet, but hope to for our November trip.  You get some addresses, and while you are at WDW, you send postcards "from a favorite character" to a future WDW visitor.  The WDW postmark, makes it kind of like a convincing letter from Santa with a North Pole postmark.

Have fun!


----------



## lighttech

Nanu57v said:


> I can send out a postcard around Oct 1 if anyone would like one!



PM'd you!  Thanks for the offer.

PS - What a cutie pie in the pic!  I'll definitely be checking out your trip report from last year... our DS is 2 1/2 and I'm up for any first hand info. on doing WDW w/ a toddler or small child.


----------



## jenjersnap

nevermind - we're taken care of.


----------



## dunbarfamily

I'm also looking for a Fairy Godmailer to send one postcard to our three children before our trip September 21-30th.

I will pay it forward by sending out cards to the first five families that pm me.  The cards will be mailed during our trip in September.

Thanks!

What a great idea!


----------



## adaygaby

I can't send out PM's because I don' have enough post.

I'm going to WDW on Oct 19th.  Could someone send my son a postcard? If so, pls send me a PM...  

I'll send postcards to the first 4 families that PM.  Please send me:

Child'/Adult's name
Address
Favorite Character
Any special wording you want to put.

It's exciting to know that someone's face will be lighting up when they receive their postcard!!!


----------



## Christel

lighttech said:


> No stupid questions.  That's why we're all here, isn't it?
> You've got the definition of "pay it forward" right in your e-mail.  Someone is sending your little ones postcards, and rather than paying them back, you are paying the favor forward by sending postcards to someone else.
> 
> And, yes, you seem to have it right.  I haven't done this yet, but hope to for our November trip.  You get some addresses, and while you are at WDW, you send postcards "from a favorite character" to a future WDW visitor.  The WDW postmark, makes it kind of like a convincing letter from Santa with a North Pole postmark.
> 
> Have fun!




I see you are going in November, we will be there October 20-26, do you need me to send cards for your little ones? Please PM me if you do. I have gotten some responses for myself and am looking forward to, "paying it forward"


----------



## lighttech

Christel said:


> I see you are going in November, we will be there October 20-26, do you need me to send cards for your little ones? Please PM me if you do. I have gotten some responses for myself and am looking forward to, "paying it forward"



Thank you very much for the offer, but another dis-er has already offered.  So, we should be all set.

I wasn't planning on posting my offer yet, since my dates are so far in advance, but since I'm here...

I'll be doing the World in mid November and am looking forward to sending magic to some other little guys and gals.  Anybody going in December and need a FG? If so, drop me a PM.


----------



## o2bacelt

I am both looking an offering...

We're heading down Sept. 20-23

I would love to have someone send my daughter a postcard before we leave if there is anyone going between now and Sept. 5th.

I can take 5 folks who need a fairy godmailer while I'm there this time. We're only going for a long weekend or I'd take more. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dizmom0923

I will not be going until February but I would really apprectiate it if someone would send my daughter and son a postcard.


----------



## Mattlinandella

My family and I will be going to Disney in September and I would love to have a postcard send to my daughter before we go.  I will of course be glad to return the favor.  Please let me know if you can help.

Thanks,
Lindy


----------



## Oceana

Mattlinandella said:


> My family and I will be going to Disney in September and I would love to have a postcard send to my daughter before we go.  I will of course be glad to return the favor.  Please let me know if you can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lindy



when in september?  we leave on the 26th of september and are looking to send cards... waiting for a PM I will need addresses by mids september

julie


----------



## Mattlinandella

Oceana said:


> when in september?  we leave on the 26th of september and are looking to send cards... waiting for a PM I will need addresses by mids september
> 
> julie



We will be there September 21-26.  I can't wait!


----------



## Oceana

Mattlinandella said:


> We will be there September 21-26.  I can't wait!



If I mail them out my 1st day they should get there.  since you dont have PM ability yet would you like to email me?  

I will remove my email in the next few hours

julie


----------



## Mattlinandella

Oceana said:


> If I mail them out my 1st day they should get there.  since you dont have PM ability yet would you like to email me?  ill remove my email in the next few hours
> 
> julie



I will e-mail you, when will you be in Disney?  

(P.S.  What does PM mean?  Thanks!)


----------



## vickiea

I will be in WDW from October 6-13 and I am willing to send out postcards to the first 5 people who PM me. I am willing to send anywere in the world.

Please include:

Child(ren) Name(s)
Address
Character prferred on postcard
What you would like written - or general idea.

I look forward to being able to spread a little magic.

Vickie


----------



## Oceana

Mattlinandella said:


> I will e-mail you, when will you be in Disney?
> 
> (P.S.  What does PM mean?  Thanks!)



Private message

I will be there 18-26


----------



## brooklynheights

if someone is goung to disney in the next 3 weeks and can send a postcard to my nephews please PM me also I will do the same we are leaving at the end of sept thur oct 7 I will send to the 1st 5 that pm me please tell me names ,character, message, etc thanks


----------



## Sha

Familyof6 said:


> Sha...I am in the same situation!  I sent out 15 postcards (10 days ago) and I've heard from 6 people that they have arrived.  I sure hope the others received theirs...not that they got lost in the mail.  Has anyone out there received postcards recently from Sha or Familyof6?  We're very curious to know if the cards arrived safely.
> Familyof6



I still havent heard from one that I sent out several cards for... had to scroll through to see if I recognized the name... next time I wont delete... but one person got a postcard yesterday... so the mail is acting a little wonky again. By scrolling back I saw your post about your DH.... GO HOKIES!!! except Im not an alumni... just a LOT of family has gone to school there, that it runs in my blood  even my car is a Hokie/Disney car

everyone enjoy your upcoming trips!!


----------



## mom2cookies

_HI, i'm looking for 2 post-cards to be sent to some first timers. We are going down the first week of Sept. 2007. The first card to be sent to a preteen girl and the other to a family with 3 girls and 1 boy ( preschoolers except for the boy). _

Hi just wanted to say thanks, both families received their card and were very excited.  Thank you so much.  The preschoolers couldn't believe Mickey actually sent them a post card!    I apologize, i don't remember who agreed to send them and the pm's were deleted.

To those whom i am sending postcards, i have the stamps, and addressed packed in my Bible so i won't forget.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*OH MICKEY  WHAT A WONDERUL IDEA THIS IS!!!!!! I WON'T BE GOING UNTIL NEXT APRIL  BUT I  WILL KEEP IN TOUCH HERE TO SEE IF I CAN HAVE SOME SENT TO THE GRANDS    BEFORE WE GO AND WOULD LOVE TO SEND SOME FORWARD...AND I LOVE THE IDEA OF SENDING A WELCOME HOME AND THANKS FOR COMING FROM THE GRANDS FAVORITE PEEPS! AWESOME IDEAS FOR LOVE  AND MAGIC  ON THESE BOARDS....*


----------



## tegansmom

Just wondering if someone wouldn't mind sending my 7 and 4 yr old a post card letting them know that they are invited to DW October 11-15th.  (Their first trip to DW!)  A late September post would be best.  Thanks!  And of course we'll send some forward also!

Cara


----------



## stepdisney

I PM'ed my fairygodmailer but wanted to post here a special thanks to her!! My children were both surprised and excited to receive the cards.  We leave Thursday so if I PM'd you and said we'll send out cards, be on the look-out for cards the beginning of next week.  I still have room for another family if you need cards.


----------



## apexmom

Hi, Tegansmom,

I tried to PM you, but I couldn't get it to work.  We are going to Disney World the last week of September.  If that works for you, send me the names of your children, their favorite characters, and any special message you would like on the card.  I'll enjoy being a fairy godmailer.  We're expecting cards any day for my two daughters from another wonderful godmailer!

Apexmom


----------



## apexmom

I just found out our fairy godmailer accidentally forgot to mail cards to my daughters for our trip at the end of September!  If anyone is going soon and willing to be our godmailer, please PM me.  I have two girls, 4 and 6 years old.

Thanks!!!!

Apexmom


----------



## tegansmom

Thanks Apexmom!

I tried to PM you also and it's not working.  If you want to send me a quick email to eilasmom(at)hotmail.com then I can email the info you need.  I really appreciate it.... the kids will be so excited!

Cara


----------



## Sha

apexmom said:


> Hi, Tegansmom,
> 
> I tried to PM you, but I couldn't get it to work.  We are going to Disney World the last week of September.  If that works for you, send me the names of your children, their favorite characters, and any special message you would like on the card.  I'll enjoy being a fairy godmailer.  We're expecting cards any day for my two daughters from another wonderful godmailer!
> 
> Apexmom




go to the birthday thread and wish people happy birthday... you have to have 10 posts before you can PM and a few other things.


----------



## dunbarfamily

Hi-

We need a fairy godmailer please!  We're leaving Sept 21 and I would love for our children to receive a postcard!


Do you need a fairy godmailer?  We'll be delighted to send out cards while we're there in Sept.  Please pm your names/address/what you'd like the card to say, and who you want to sign it!

Let's spead the Magic!!


----------



## momtoamulan

We are going to WWW at the end of Sept. too.

Sept. 22 to be exact..if anyone could do this for me, I am sure dd would be thrilled.


----------



## momandseandodisney

So this year we are aiming to send out 200 Fairy God mail letters (already 140 on the list)  we mail them out in envelopes from WDW , when we are down there (will be mailing Oct 1st) these are predone letters saying happy to hear you are coming etc. . . . .

I only have Disney princess letter heads, so if your little girl (s) want this before they come, PM me right away! 

Thank you, MommyandSean


----------



## mom-of-twins-2002

We're leaving for WDW on September 22nd & I'd love to find someone to be a fairygodmailer for my girls! Please pm me if you'd be willing to help.

I'd also be more than happy to "pay it forward" and be a fairygodmailer for someone else while we're there.  Just let me know! 

Thanks!


----------



## Beep

We're leaving for Disney on 09/22 so if anyone would like cards sending just pm me the details.

Let me know the character(s), names of people to send to, address and message and we'll do the rest!


----------



## Ricmiclvsthemouse

for DH--yep, that's right, DHusband--and 2 nieces (9 & 10).  Our trip is Sept 22-29, so godmailer will need to be someone who is leaving relatively soon.

I'm willing to act as fairy godmailer myself on our trip.  Just let me know!

Also, here is another thread for Paying IT Forward (postcards):  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=717799


----------



## dizcrazy

Hi!
We are leaving on September 22nd and are in need of a fairy godmailer for our three year old (soon-to-be-4) little princess. 

Also, we would LOVE to share the pixie dust for the week (sept 22-29) we are there.

So please PM me!


----------



## luvthattink

My kids had a fairy godmailer and I would love to do this for someone else After seeing how my kids eyes just lit up, I would love to provide this magic for someone else.  We will be leaving on Saturday the 1st so pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Familyof6

Aimee,
I wish you and your family an absolutely MAGICAL trip!  I'm sprinkling pixie dust for you!   

Familyof6


----------



## MicheleMal

THANK YOU TO OUR FAIRY GODMOTHER!
MY SON WAS SO EXCITED ABOUT HIS POSTCARD!

In the spirit of **paying it forward**, if anyone would like their kids to get postcards, we are leaving on Sat the 8th and we can send postcards while we are gone.
Just pm me the kids name, fav character, etc.

This is so much fun!
MICHELE


----------



## lisapezz

DBF and I will be at the World Sept 9-15 and would be more than willing to send out some postcards in addition to the friends and family we already plan on.  I can probably do around 10 or so. PM me if this is the time frame you are looking for and I will definitely let you know if I can do it or not.  

Lisa (a hopefully new Fairy Godmailer)


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Trying this again

Can someone plz send DD a post card?  We leave Sep 13. 

PM me for details


----------



## kckmom

Hi everyone, I do not have enough posts yet to PM, I tried a few people that had posted to be FGM and sent my info, but got error messages.  

We are driving down on Sept. 28th, and dh and I would love if someone could be our FGM for our 3dd, please PM me or email to shimmerfamily@yahoo.com for our family info.

Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance!!
Andrea


----------



## AnOtHeRdIsNeYfReAk

Hi! We're leaving Sept 22nd, and I have two children with me that would love to receive a postcard. Also send me a pm if you want me to send one. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## myweefeet

This is such a cute idea!  I think we are too late to get one since we leave in two weeks.  I would happy to send some to other's while we are there.
Just PM me your address and favorite character and child's name and I will be sure to send them while we are there.
We are there Sept. 16th-20th


----------



## hematite153

*Update in post 1611 -- sending 7 so far...*

We will be heading to wdw sept. 21-28th and are happy to send postcards (or mail if you give us the info to include in the letter) to 5-10 future visitors.

Please send me a pm with:

Child(ren)'s name(s), ages, favourite character(s), addresses and anything else you'd like me to include.

I'll update this post when I have reached my limit.


----------



## Camden'smom

We are going to Disney Sept 21-29 and I would be willing to send some fairy godmailer postcards if needed.  Please pm me if you would like.


----------



## kckmom

We are going down on Sept. 28th, and I would be happy to reciprocate the FGM for 3 families.  Contact me by 9/21, first 3 responses will be confirmed by me.

Please send me info (name(s) of children, address, favorite character, etc.) at my email address, shimmerfamily@yahoo.com.  I cannot PM yet, so this would be easiest all around.

Take care!
Andrea


----------



## tsd1202

myweefeet said:


> This is such a cute idea!  I think we are too late to get one since we leave in two weeks.  I would happy to send some to other's while we are there.
> Just PM me your address and favorite character and child's name and I will be sure to send them while we are there.
> We are there Sept. 16th-20th



  
Maybe not.... I leave Friday and would be glad to do this for you, I will get yours in the mail on the 1st day I am there!

I will also send 3 others.  PM me all info, characters, names/addresses, ages, dates you are going and any special info you want me to know.  I love to do this each year.  I don't mind sending for adults either, afterall when we are at Disney, everyone is a child at heart and deserves a little magic !!!!

I will confirm the PMs of the 1st three people.


----------



## brooklynheights

we are going down on the 29th and will send out postcards Pm me with info I will PM you back with confirmation thanks


----------



## FunFunFun

We are going down on Sept. 12th, and I would love to be a FGM for 3 families. Our girls were so excited to get their cards! What fun!

Please PM asap if you'd like me to mail your cards as we leave in the next couple of days to visit family before WDW.

Please send me info (name(s) of children, address, favorite character, etc.) 

I'll reply to the first PM's I receive.

What a great way to anticipate the trip!


----------



## twins4mimi

A big THANKS to our twin daughters fairygodmailer!!! They loved their postcards!!!! Their little eyes were just glowing!!! Napped with them that afternoon and still carry them around!!! I can't wait to mail my card in a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR INFO AND I WILL BE GLAD TO SEND POSTCARDS OUT WHILE I AM THERE, WILL BE THERE 9/22 THRU 9/29


----------



## susankle

My daughter(4) would love a postcard from Disney in anticipation of our trip in two weeks!  If anyone is going in the next few days that could do this it would be most appreciated!

I would be willing to reciprocate as well.  We will be at Disney from Sept 22-29.

If interested please contact me(Susan) susankle@comcast.net

Thank-you!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

please PM me and I would be more than happy to send some out, I did it last year and loved it, I know my DS loves getting them and it would be no trouble if anyone would like cards for an upcoming trip or one for people who have just returned and get a card from a character saying they loved seeing them and come back soon...just let me know...thanks
Kristy


----------



## betsywdw

I would love to spread some pixie dust!

I will be at WDW Sept 29-Oct2 and Oct 21-26.

I would be happy to send a few postcards!

Please PM me if you are interested!

Thanks!


----------



## kckmom

Yeah, I can finally PM!!   

We will be in WDW 9/29 - 10/7, and I would be happy to reciprocate the FGM for 3 families. Contact me by 9/21, first 3 responses will be confirmed by me.

Please send me info (name(s) of children, address, favorite character, etc.)


----------



## Creekermom

We are leaving Sept 18 and arriving in WDW Sept. 19th-25th


I would like to offer to send 2 cards to the first 2 that email their info:
I will PM you with a reply so you know for sure you will receive a post card. 


Name and address.
age of person and let me know the dates you are going so I can be sure to mail them out in time.

**If you have a special request to which , add that too***
Although there are no guarantee's if i can not find one that you specified. 
You still will rec' a post card from Disney.

 It will just be telling your person that "whomever" the character is looking forward to seeing them at WDW.

YOU need to PM me your information please.


----------



## palpluto

[


----------



## Jennygt

We will be at wdw 9/21-9/28, let me know if I can help anyone out, just pm me!


----------



## Mommyoftwo

I'd also love to spread some magical Pixie Dust as my own children just received their post cards and LOVED them!  We'll be at Disney World September 19th - 23rd.  I can send out a few postcards to the first who pm me.  Please let me know all the important stuff:  child's name, favorite character, special message, etc.


----------



## Who'syourMickey

We can send along the fairygodmailer bibbidi bobbity blessings too.

We can do a family with four children.  We go Sept 19-25.  If you can pm me with the children's favorite character and something about each child and we will have his/her favorite character send them a postcard from DisneyWorld.


----------



## mnosky

Hi - Offering to send postcards during our trip 9/29-10/6.  Just PM me DC name, age, address, character preference and anything you'd like the card to say.  
Michelle


----------



## Nanu57v

Hi everyone!  I'm thinking that my FG postcard coming to my DD either got lost or forgotten, so if anyone is going like tomorrow, can you send us one? Please?  PM me if you are able.  Thanks!


----------



## Nanu57v

Also, I can send 2 more out around Oct 1 if anyone needs.


----------



## ShawnaF

We'll be in DL Oct. 21-26, will send out postcards as well - PM me!  So excited!!!


----------



## Oceana

Nanu57v said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm thinking that my FG postcard coming to my DD either got lost or forgotten, so if anyone is going like tomorrow, can you send us one? Please?  PM me if you are able.  Thanks!



I sent you a PM I will happily do this just email me back ASAP!!!

also a HUGE thanks to Tnkrbelle565, my boys got their letters!  They were thrilled.

julie


----------



## kckmom

Thank you to lisa p, (sorry, don't have your screen name!!), my 3DD received their postcards this week, they were so amazed that the princesses knew we were coming in a few weeks.  You did a great job of personalizing each one, I couldn't have done better myself!  What a special treat, thank you!


----------



## lisaj

Just a big thank you to Captured Fairy for the beautiful fairygodmailer card she sent to my DS, she has also sent one for my DD and I am sure the UK post will bring it to us later this week.  the card and message is beautiful.  If anyone needs a postcard sending after October 20th please let me know.


----------



## mom-of-twins-2002

Thanks so much to our fairygodmailer tnkrbelle565.  My girls got their postcards in the mail yesterday.  Needless to say, they were THRILLED & couldn't understand how the princesses knew their names already!   

We're leaving on saturday 9/22, so if anyone would like me to send a postcard to your little one(s), I'd be happy to "pay it forward." Please pm me!

Tammy


----------



## dunbarfamily

Putting it out there one more time!  I only have heard from 5 people with Fairy Godmailer requests!  Come on, you know you want one!

Please PM your requests to me by Thursday at noon!  Let us spread some pixie dust magic!


----------



## momandseandodisney

I still have room for 12 mailing (only princess ones left)  mailing @ WDW on Oct 1st


----------



## gumbug

HI there, ok, so i've booked our trip, got our dinner reservations made and I'm so ready to go.  1 year ago September was our gotcha day.  Our daughter is now 3 and I want to make this first visit spectacular for her.  I'm not sure what exactly a fairy godmailer writes so any insight would be nice.  I do think I would love it if someone could mail my little princess.  thanks!

Deanna


----------



## hematite153

Last call claimed.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

All claimed at this time. Cannot wait to make some magic.


----------



## brooklynheights

thanks to all who sent my nephews postcards they were thrilled to get them we'd like to do the same Pm  me with details we leave next saturday


----------



## mickey2minnie1

DisneyCP2002 said:


> I can send at least 5 cards out. I will be going 9/29 thru 10/6. Please PM me name(s), age(s), fav. character(s), & anything else you might like included.



I PMd you!  Thanks so much for the sweet offer.  I hope you receive extra Pixie Dust on your trip for such a thoughtful deed. to you!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I have an urgent request for one postcard to be sent to a friend's little girl. This isn't her first trip to the World, but this will be her first MNSSHP. Her daddy's just gotten a job several cities away and they are moving just two days before leaving for the World. She's is 5 years old and is dressing up like Jasmine for the party. She also loves Belle and Ariel. They will be leaving for the World on October 5th, so if anyone is going to be there next week and can send a little girl a postcard to make her day, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Christel

My children received their post cards in the mail yesterday and today and they loved them. They thought it was so cool that they came from Disney.

I think they came from Twins4mimi but I am not sure  
I had so many replies.

Thank you so much! 

I would love to pay it forward....we will be there next month Oct 20th   if anyone needs some sent, I would be happy to!


----------



## Foohound

If any one is going in November I would love to have a postcard sent to my DD6.  We will be at WDW from the 8th until the 15th.

I would also like to to send this out to anyone who would like a post card sent to them for late December or January I will be happy to send out a total of (5) for anyone intrested.  Just pm me your information and I will send them out while I am there.  (please let me know any special things to write).  I have never done this so need a little help.

Thanks


----------



## Disney_Princess1025

Hi, Im going in late November. I would like a card Plz. 

Can someone tell me what they are?

PM me


----------



## Christel

Disney_Princess1025 said:


> Hi, Im going in late November. I would like a card Plz.
> 
> Can someone tell me what they are?
> 
> PM me



Hi! these are post cards that people send to children who will be going to Disney. They put a little message on them and it comes from Disney. My kids just received theirs and they loved it.

If you have children to send them to, we will be there Oct20th-26th, I would love to send a postcard to you. Just pm me with your information.


----------



## TinkTwink

i am interested in having someone send a post card if they are going in the next week or so, we are going oct 5 for 1st time as family nayone going to be there before hand that could possible so this?


----------



## TinkTwink

Anyone going in the next week that would be willing to send a post card to my DS's (13 &9) and DD (2) one card will be good.  I am going 10/5-10/13 if anyone would like one sent too

getting very excited 
thanks,


----------



## Navywife508

Anyone going in the next two weeks I would love two cards. One for DD who is almost 6 and one for DS who is almost 2. Just PM me. Thanks so much!!


----------



## MickeyMaz

This is such a great idea.  We are a month and a week away from our trip and the kids and I would get a kick out of getting a postcard from one of my friends on the Disboards.  

This would be just the right boost to help uas make it the last bunch of days until our trip.  

I did not read to much in detail in the thread, but I would be happy to return the favor for you .

Maz


----------



## NIkita

If anyone is going late October and could handle three separate cards (I have 2 DS and 1 DD) I would appreciate it.

I would love to return the favor. We are going on the dates above.

Thanks!
Nikita


----------



## lisaj

NIkita said:


> If anyone is going late October and could handle three separate cards (I have 2 DS and 1 DD) I would appreciate it.
> 
> I would love to return the favor. We are going on the dates above.
> 
> Thanks!
> Nikita



If no-one else has contacted you I would be happy to do this for you.  We will be there from October 20th to 8th November.  Just PM me and we will sort it out.


----------



## katyjeka

I know this is for kids, but we are taking my inlaws on their first EVER vacation. After raising nine kids, it has always been a dream of theirs to see the Magic Kingdom. We leave on Dec. 8th. I'd be more than happy to return the favor. Thanks. Janice


----------



## stepdisney

I haven't heard back yet about any of the post cards I sent.  I hope they did not get lost in the mail .   If I PM'd you and said I would send you postcards, please let me know if you got them or not.


----------



## abirdd

If there is anyone going in late October or early November, who would not mind sending a post card from "Mickey" to Canada for a little guy (DS will be 22 months) - could you please PM me?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## GirlsTripOct07

Navywife, MickeyMaz and katy -- you have all received PMs from me!  Please reply if you are interested!


----------



## lisaj

Abirdd PM me I can send another PC.


----------



## m11dolphin

I was wondering if I can get put on a list for my sons to get a post card and I would return the favor while we are there December 1-12.
My sons each have a birthday comming up before the trip and I thought it would be cool for them to get a postcard before they went.
one's b-day is October 14th and the other one's b-day is November 1st.
Thanks


----------



## emmasmom

We are taking our children ages 4 1/2 (girl) and 2 (boy) to Disney on 11/11. They would absolutely be starry eyed to get postcards from any character in the mail (they check the mail every day for something for them!).  I would gladly pass on the favor to someone else. If you are willing to spresd some pixie dust our way, please PM me or reply on this thread. Thank you so much! Amy


----------



## emmasmom

A


----------



## lighttech

MickeyMaz, Katyjeka and Abirdd, you all have PM's from me.


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Okay after going through my stuff, I can take 2 more names. Please PM me ASAP as I leave tomorrow morning. I will have my laptop with me so i can check tmw night as well. 

Also thank you PC fairy for my postcard from Belle, I was thrilled.


----------



## Pezalicious

Hi,

I'm a Fairy Godmailer for 2 people over on the Disneyland boards and was hoping to make their post cards really special. Does anyone have any tips on what I should say? Obviously I'll be choosing their postcards according to their favorite characters/rides, but I haven't figured out what I want to say yet.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ricky's Girl

*I'm going November 8 -13 and would be delighted to spread some magic.  Just pm me or reply to this thread and we can work out the details as to favorite character, etc.

Question? Where in Disney can you mail the postcards so they have a Disney postmark?

Ricky's Girl*


----------



## emtntn

I would love for someone to be my childrens fairy godmailer.  We have 4 children going this trip ds(10), ds(7), ds(6) and dd(1).  I wouldn't ask anybody to send 4 cards so 1 would do.  I don't have enough posts to PM anybody.

I would also love to spread the fun by sending cards while we are at WDW Thanksgiving week Nov20-25th.


----------



## Ricky's Girl

emtntn said:


> I would love for someone to be my childrens fairy godmailer.  We have 4 children going this trip ds(10), ds(7), ds(6) and dd(1).  I wouldn't ask anybody to send 4 cards so 1 would do.  I don't have enough posts to PM anybody.
> 
> I would also love to spread the fun by sending cards while we are at WDW Thanksgiving week Nov20-25th.



*If you want to e-mail me at mousehouse@comcast.net I'll be happy to send each of your kids a post card.

Susie*


----------



## Desamona

I am going to the World with my family  (DBF, DBest Friend, DD10)  from Oct 27th to Nov 3 2007, and would be more than happy to be a fairy godmailer!

Pay it forward, Baby!

I have space for 5 families. 
PM me to let me know.

Cheers!

Des


----------



## jessaboo

How does this work?

I'm going with my baby sister (she's 4) and I want her time at WDW to be the best one. It's her only visit in her lifetime as far as we know, and I really want to make it a special one. Any takers?

My cousins are tagging along too, so I'd like to have someone make one for them too.

Please, please, PLEASE explain this to me!
Thanks!


----------



## stitchlover

Is anyone going to be there in the next few weeks?  My daughter's 12th birthday is October 17th.  I would love to get her a card mailed with a Happy B-Day, Can't wait to see you again in March message?  

Anyone?  You can PM if you think you would be able to help out.


----------



## Tiffer

I am going to the World Oct 30th- Nov 6th.

Anyone interested in receiving a post card, please PM me The person's name, message and favorite character! 


I even got cool first class Disney stamps and will mail them from MK!


----------



## adaygaby

I will be @ Disney from Oct. 19 - 24.

I can send 5 postcards.  Pls send me a PM with name, address, favorite character, special message.  Please include 2nd favorite character just in case I can't find 1st fave.


----------



## jlmccoy69

We are going to Disney World from Oct 11-October 20th.  I know this is kind of last minute but I was hoping someone could send us a postcard before we go.  I would be happy to mail out postcards when we are there as well.  

A postcard would be greatly appreciated by my kiddos! 

Thanks,
Jennifer McCoy ( I cannot PM because I don't have enough posts yet)


----------



## Readytocruisefrompa

Anyone going in the next week that would send a postcard to my DD4.  I am going the dates above and would be willing to send one to a special little one, just send me a pm.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I just planned a quick shopping/spa/ME trip for 3 days only.....would love to send out more postcards for kids that are on Santa's Good list....lol 
I will be there Dec 13-15...let me know....


----------



## bkyrdmoviemom

I don't know if anyone would be interested, but I'll be in Disneyland Nov 30-Dec 2 (just a drive up the freeway for us!) for a quick weekend trip for my BF's birthday.  
I would be happy to send out 5 posties. Just pm me and we'll figure out details.


----------



## js092097

We will be at WDW Nov. 28th-Dec 1.  If you want any postcards sent please pm me.


----------



## bettydau

Smileybug has kindly offered to send FGM postcards to our five families while she's there in November.
We will be Land/Sea Jan. 16-24.  I could send postcards to five families from either WDW or Castaway Cay.
PM me with your name, address, 1st favorite character, 
2nd fav. char., any special message you'd like.
I hear CC's postcards are slow to arrive (never done it), so if you're going early Feb. those cards might not make it to you in time (the ones from the World would, I think).


----------



## gumbug

HI there, ok, so i've booked our trip, got our dinner reservations made and I'm so ready to go. We are going to be there from Oct 20th through the 28th.  I think we might spend 4 days at the parks.  1 year ago September was our gotcha day. Our daughter is now 3 1/2 and I want to make this first visit spectacular for her. I'm not sure what exactly a fairy godmailer writes so any insight would be nice. I do think I would love it if someone could mail my little princess. thanks!

Deanna


----------



## LilTinks

Hi!  I've been looking forward to returning the favor and being someone's Fairy Godmailer  

I'll be in Disney World from Nov 8th thru the 13th...please PM me if you'd like a postcard...I'll need:

Child's name(s)
address
favorite character/alternate character just in case
preferred message


----------



## lighttech

I'll be at the World mid November.  If anyone needs a FG, please PM me.  Child's name, address, favorite character(s) and any suggestions on what to say would be great.  I'll take the 1st 3 I get.  (Its our first trip w/ DS-only 4 days there  -so I've never FG'd before... any tips would be great.  I think this is so cool.)


----------



## Graciesmom77

I would love to have my 2 daughters receive a postcard from a fairy Godmailer and I would love to do it for anothe family when we go down. We are going down at the end of this month Oct. 27 - 31st. Please let me know if anyone is able to do this for us, and e mail me if you would like us to do it for you. This is such a cool idea!


----------



## noahdove

I am willing to be the Fairy Godmailer if anyone is in need of one


----------



## pooh4evr

Could someone please send us a couple of cards to our DDs - we will gladly return the favor in December!


----------



## Graciesmom77

Noahdove,

I am trying to PM you but since I haven't posted enough yet, I can't private message anyone. I have to post 6 posts and I have only done 4, so I will pm you back as soon as I reach that magic number later this morning. Thanks again!


----------



## SJerseyMommy

My dd just received her letter today and it was wonderful!  I'd like to pass along the favor.  I'm heading down on 10/18 and we're staying for one week.

If you would like me to send a postcard to your dc, please pm me.  Please include this info:

Child's name
Address
Favorite character
Anything special you'd like to me include (like a mention of a favorite ride or meal at the world).


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

We arrive at WDW 11/25 and I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer!!!!!!!!
Please let me know it would be so wonderful!


----------



## MegansMom

I would really like to have someone send my 4yo DD a postcard before our November trip to get her excited.  I have not yet had a Fairy Godmailer, so is there someone who can help me out??  I would also love to return the favor when we visit in November (25-Dec1).  Let me know what I need to do from here.


----------



## alanburger88

Hi would anyone be prepared to send 2 postcards for Daughters (Jessie & Kayla) to South Africa? We are going 6 to 16 December 2007 and staying at POR.


----------



## pigltlvr

I am able to send some post cards between november 16-24 if someone needs me to.  If you could tell me how and thought it would reach africa in time, I'd do that one also.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

We'll be travelling to the world November 26.  We would like to send postcards to 4 children.  Please PM with the information:

Child's name(s)
address
favorite character/alternate character just in case
message


----------



## cinmin

Hi LilTinks, we would love it if you could send our little princesses, Gina (age 6), Mia (age 5), and Carolina (age 2) a postcard from "Minnie" and "Mickey".  We're all starting to get real excitied now, and they would be so surprised to receive a postcard.  We are planning on going up in December and would return the favor.  E-mail me and I'll give you our information. thanks


----------



## torpedoseal

We are going to WDW Oct 21, I'm wondering if it is too late to have someone send our two DD a postcard to get them excitted.


----------



## trodrigue

Apparently I have to post more, so here is another.  I have had an offer of a fairy godmailer but I can't respond until I post more!


----------



## trodrigue

I am off to DW on Saturday for a business meeting.  Will spend one day at MK.  Willing to send some post cards.  You can send me your information, but I won't be able to reply until I have enough postings


----------



## lighttech

Nanu57v - I just PM'd you.  We got the card.  Thank You!!! It was quite a hit.

Anyone else looking for an FG, I can send 2 more cards and will be at Disney starting Nov. 11th.  PM me if interested with kids names, address, favorite characters and anything else you would like referenced on the card.


----------



## lighttech

trodrigue said:


> I am off to DW on Saturday for a business meeting.  Will spend one day at MK.  Willing to send some post cards.  You can send me your information, but I won't be able to reply until I have enough postings



Wow!  DW for business meetings.  Color me jealous.


----------



## torpedoseal

Not enough post to pm you


----------



## torpedoseal

I'll try to post a couple more messages so I can PM you.  Thanks for the offer


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I would be more than happy to write to a few more families......We will be mailing from the MK 11/26.


----------



## trodrigue

Just e-mail me your info and I will send out cards to the first 5 requests.  traceyandynathen@yahoo.com

Just 3 more messages and I can PM.  Yahoo!


----------



## trodrigue

lighttech said:


> Wow!  DW for business meetings.  Color me jealous.


I know!  I will have two days/part days at the parks.  Not enough, but better than nothing.  And no kids, so it will be all about me!!


----------



## melpoppen

My Post Count is to low to pm.  Wondering if anyone would be willing to send postcard to my children.  We will be at Fort Wilderness on 11/19 to 11/24.
Nicholas - 9, Mandy - 8, Mikayla - 6, Dalton - turns 2 on Thanksgiving Day.
This will be their first time to Disney World and would be a great surprise to them.  They just love to get mail!  Thanks


----------



## emtntn

I want to thank MeMom for sending postcards to my children.  They are overjoyed with them and has made their upcoming trip even more special.

I will be at WDW from Nov 20-24 if anybody needs a fairygodmailer.  Just pm me with your information.


----------



## indigoxtreme

We will be at the World on November 24 through December 1st and can send postcards to any one who would like children, adults etc. This will be our 4th time doing it and we love it. Just pm me the info, tell us name, address, favorite character and anything special that only Mickey etc will know.

Or if you cannot pm yet my email is indigoxtreme@aol.com


----------



## Pez Pez

Hi, 

I sent you an e-mail, just wanted to let you know so it didn't end up in your junk


----------



## littlebird

Why, oh why am I just finding out about this now?

We are leaving for WDW on Oct. 28, and I'd love a Fairy Godmother to send a postcard to my son (3 1/2).  I hope I'm not too late, and some kind DIS-er will send him one!  

I'd love to return the favor as well, and am willing to send up to 5 cards. 

I suspect  I don't have enough posts to PM either, so if you are able to be our FG, please respond here or email me at littleryguy@yahoo.com.

Thank you!


----------



## Familyof6

I saw someone suggest that those with too few posts go over to the birthday board and wish people Happy Birthday to get your post count up.   Just a thought.

Familyof6


----------



## KiKi Mouse

We'll be on our first trip Nov 26-Dec 3
Somebody sent DD9 a postcard a while back and now it is our turn to send some out.

Please email chris-j@shaw.ca with the info:

name of person the postcard is for
address
fave character
special message such as "see you soon!"


----------



## MickeyMaz

A big Kudos goes out to GirlsTripOct07.  DD7 and DS10 got their postcards today and they were thrilled.  Each got a postcard from her, I mean Mickey,  and they could not believe it.  They ended up both agreeing that Mickey, since he sent them a postcard, was waiting in WDW for them to get there.  

They also agreed that they would take the cards with them and have Mickey sign them at his house in toontown.  

We will be down from Nov 7 thru Nov 13 and I would be more than happy to send out a couple of postcards from WDW.  Drop me a PM and let me know.

Thanks again GirlsTripOct07 you made all of our day much brighter.  It is Monday after all.

Maz


----------



## FamilyReed6

I love this thread, we did this for some friends of ours while we were there,  their dd's could not believe the Belle and Cindy were writing directly to them.  They just knew how special they were.  Thanks to all of you who are spreading the FairyDust.


----------



## dementia412

I know I should have done this earlier, but I kept forgetting. Please can someone be a Fairy Godmailer for my kids. We will be in the World Nov 18-23. 

I'll offer my services, but want to wait untill we're closer to leaving or I'll misplace the peoples' names by the time we leave


----------



## emmasmom

trodrigue....just sent you an email!


----------



## Casey in AL

Can someone do this for me as well.  We'll be there Nov 10-14.  It is my 3 year old daughter's first trip and it is a surprise!  We aren't telling her until we are about 30 minutes away or either the morning we wake up in the hotel room in Tallahassee.  Right now her favorite is Ariel and Belle.

I'll be glad to do this for someone when we go!

Thanks!

Casey in AL


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

IMHO this is one of the greatest posts on the DIS. I for one have disagreed with others on family issues, political issues etc. but this post truly brings me back to what draws me to Disney...MAGIC!

I walked into the MK the first year it was opened, when you had ticket books and all you could see while waiting for the pirate boat back to the Poly were the lights of the CR. You really felt like you were in another world. There weren't all the lights from the other parks, and just the general building up of the Orlando area, it was very dark on the outskirts of the "World".
When you went on the boat to the Poly and saw all the torches it was an unbelievable site and one that I still carry with me after all these years.

Bottom line for me is when I send Disney4wmas' boys a card from Main Street next month. I truly hope the boys catch the essence of WDW and what an extraordinary place it truly is... magical and brings us all back to happy, joyful times.
God Bless!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We still have room for 2 more, just let us know.



indigoxtreme said:


> We will be at the World on November 24 through December 1st and can send postcards to any one who would like children, adults etc. This will be our 4th time doing it and we love it. Just pm me the info, tell us name, address, favorite character and anything special that only Mickey etc will know.
> 
> Or if you cannot pm yet my email is indigoxtreme@aol.com


----------



## Frankiesmom

Could someone please send me a 2 cards for 2 boys ages 6 and almost 3? I would be happy to do the same while we are there! Please send me an email 
to  saraniero1@aol.com     Thanks a ton!   Angel


----------



## colieolie

I will be in Disney Nov. 21-26.  If anyone wants me to send a postcard for them please let me know.  

I am willing to send 5 while I am there.  Please let me know if there is a specific card you want me to send and the names with addresses. 

I hope I can brighten someone's day.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just a reminder....

Anyone need cards after the 15th of Dec?? Let me know...going for a quick shopping trip...solo!! Pm me


----------



## ashl1120

Hello!  I am new to the board, but we are leaving for our first family trip to Disney on 11/18 and will be there until 11/23.  If there is anyone who is going before, please let me know.  Another mom at my daughter's preschool told me about this wonderful  "fairy godmailer" and I would love to participate!  I have ds age 6 and dd age 3.  If anyone could PLEASE mail us a postcard, I would love to return the favor for anyone!  Please email me for address: 
ashl1120@verizon.net.  Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## dhlovesbelle

Oh my goodness, this is such a great idea.  I'm bummed I can't participate right away, but we still have 434 days before we go  , though I am sure that since this thread has been going strong since 2005 it will still be here in another year Though, I have to say, I am surprised that Disney hasn't concocted some sort of way to request and pay for postcards to be sent to little ones before a trip.  It seems like something they would do.  But, no matter, I think this way makes it more magical since we all take turns giving and receiving, that's good karma baby   Can't wait for next Christmas so I can request my postcard!


----------



## dementia412

Still looking for a fairygodmailer for my kids. Its our first trip  If someone can do it pm me please.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

dementia412 said:


> Still looking for a fairygodmailer for my kids. Its our first trip  If someone can do it pm me please.



When is your trip?


----------



## noahdove

Has anyone offered to do this? At the same time, I am wondering if my post cards have been received? I had to make 2 of my own design, so I am wondering if anyone ever hears how the children like the cards. 
Let me know dementia12 if you still need someone to perform a little pixie dust email me, if you do


----------



## Mickey Red Sox

Would love cards for my DS (3) and DD (8). Just PM me.  We are going  11/30-12/5 and I'd be happy to pass the pixie dust along!


----------



## msticker97

HI, we are going to Disney Dec 8-17.  If someone would like me to send a postcard to their children please let me know.  Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## indigoxtreme

dementia412 said:


> Still looking for a fairygodmailer for my kids. Its our first trip  If someone can do it pm me please.



Sent you a PM what are your dates?


----------



## littlebitsmommie

I am taking my dd 6 for her first trip to Disney. She absolutely loves all the princesses and of course Mickey and Minnie.  I just read about the Fairy Godmother Post Card System. We are leaving Nov 16th and returning home on Nov 25th. This is also my first trip to WDW since I myself was 6.... 

I would be more than happy to do the same for other disney goers. If someone needs a post card send just let me know. 

Thanks so much for the help. Have A supercalifragilistic expialidocious day!

My email is littlebitsmommie@yahoo.com


----------



## Casey in AL

Mickey Red Sox said:


> Would love cards for my DS (3) and DD (8). Just PM me.  We are going  11/30-12/5 and I'd be happy to pass the pixie dust along!



I am going Nov 9th through 14th and will be glad to send your cards for you.  Email me at photosavr@elmore.rr.com.

Casey in AL


----------



## Casey in AL

I'm still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my dd (3 1/2).  This is her first trip to DW and we haven't told her we are going.  We are leaving on November 9th.  If someone could do this for me I would appreciate it!  She loves all the Princesses!

Thanks!

Casey in AL


----------



## alanburger88

My daughters aged 10 and 14 each got a post card today.  Once from Mickey Mouse and the other from Stitch  They were both so excited and amazed. We just loved the Stich handwriting on the one card! May daughter even told me the writing was like that since Stich is an Alien and only learnt to write later  

We live in South Africa and it shows there are really great people on this Fairy Godmailers board who would mail to all the way here. Thank You  

I am prepared to pass on the magic for 3 people. We will be in Disney from 6 to 16 December. Please PM me.


----------



## dementia412

Thanks to both pople who replied. Navywife508 is my Fairygodmailer. This is so great.


----------



## pooh4evr

Aynone able to send postcards soon to our 3 girls??? pm me


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

pooh4evr said:


> Aynone able to send postcards soon to our 3 girls??? pm me



When will you be in Disney?


----------



## ashl1120

I am still looking for a fairy godmailer for my kids ages 6 and 3. We are leaving for Disney 11/18 until 11/24.  I would love to have a card for them.  If anyone could please let me know if you are able, I would SOOOOO appreciate it!   I am available to mail out a few as well....thanks so much in advance!  
-Ashley


----------



## BigMickeyFan

An IRL friend did this for our DD(3) just a couple of weeks ago, and she LOVED it!  I would be glad to pass on the magic to someone else - we are going to POR 11/25 through 12/2.


----------



## carcam51

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my two boys (ages 4 and 6).  We will be in the World from 11/24-12/2.  Please PM if you can send cards.  Can send 4 cards to others during that time....

Thanks!


----------



## MaryKLady

Hi Everyone,

Would anyone be able to do me the favor? My DD 4 would just love it! (We watch the promo video every day.)

I will return the favor for four when we are there 12/16 - 12/23.

Please PM me.

Thank You!!!


----------



## pigltlvr

pigltlvr said:


> I am able to send some post cards between november 16-24 if someone needs me to.
> 
> 
> I still can send about 10 more postcards.  I emailed a few of you.  Let me know.  Send me an email at kellyandscottve@aol.com  with your kids ages and favorite charcter.


----------



## carcam51

Still looking for someone to send one card to my boys 6 and 4.   


We'll be in Disney from 11/24-12/2 and still have 3 more cards I can send.


----------



## goofygal531

Would anyone be able to send my son a postcard?  We leave for our vacation 11/15. I would love to return the favor!  Please email me mamaof2boiz@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## MaryKLady

MaryKLady said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Would anyone be able to do me the favor? My DD 4 would just love it! (We watch the promo video every day.)
> 
> I will return the favor for four when we are there 12/16 - 12/23.
> 
> Please PM me.
> 
> Thank You!!!



Thank you to *Carcam51*, my fairygodmailer! I appreciate your generosity.
Also, thank you *NEVERENOUGHWDW* for your offer.

*We will be in WDW 12/16 - 12/23 and will mail out 4. Please PM me if you're in need.*


----------



## carcam51

I can still send 3 more cards....we will be there from 11/24-12/2.


----------



## donna6635

DH and I will be at WDW December 1-8.  Would love to be able to help out if anyone wants a postcard sent out. Will do it for 8 people. Just e-mail me at donna6635@verizon.net or pm me. Please include your childs name,favorite character and what you would like to have included in the message of the postcard. Oh, don't forget your address too! Donna


----------



## rdsx28

Would anyone be available to send 2 cards? We leave for WDW on November 18th. In return I would be happy to send some while we are there 11/18-11/26. Please PM me for information. Thanks so much!


----------



## pigltlvr

For those I have responded to, keep an eye on your mailbox shortly!  I am all filled up for how many postcards I can send!!!!


----------



## twoanddone

I'll be down in  Disney from December 17-23rd.   This is a second time trip for my two little ones and I'd appreciate a FGM too.  I'll happily pay the favor back too!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

We will be there for the above dates.

Please PM me with:

Name
Fave character
Message

Thanks!


----------



## momsoftwins

i honestly can say i did not read all thee 115 pages for this post but i would love to get more info as well as maybe sign up for getting and then sending post cards.  if someone would reply the info or rules i would love it.
thanks so much 
mom a disney fan and 2 girls that have no choice!!!!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi Everyone...DH & I will be sending to one family from MK on 11/26. We can certainly add a few more.


----------



## triquena_99

Hi everyone we are taking a family vacation to Disney for Thanksgiving 11/22 - 11/25, and we would love it if we could get a postcard for our 2 kids so they can get even more excited, this is the first time I post so I am not really sure of how to ask for a postcard, thanks. I would most definitely return the favor as well. Please email me at triquena_99@yahoo.com


----------



## tnmom25

I posted on the PIF thread too, but I'm going Dec 1-8 and would love to send 5 postcards.

Also, where do I get the Main St. Magic Kingdom postmark?  Or is that still available?


----------



## Jenniww

momsoftwins said:


> i honestly can say i did not read all thee 115 pages for this post but i would love to get more info as well as maybe sign up for getting and then sending post cards.  if someone would reply the info or rules i would love it.
> thanks so much
> mom a disney fan and 2 girls that have no choice!!!!!!



I'm not sure there is "rules" basically you post when you need cards sent. And post when you can sort of "pay it forward".

Last time I used this I found someone going about ten days before me. She sent my kids a postcard from Mickey saying can't wait to see you. On my first day thee I sent her kids one from Mickeys saying thanks for visiting.

I hope that helps!


----------



## momsoftwins

thanks jenni....i am in need of 2 post cards of mickey and the gang any character will do ...just saying hi from disney world. when ever they can be done is great.  i will be goin down this spring and would love to return the favor. thank 
im me for the details if someone can do this.  thanks again


----------



## tnmom25

tnmom25 said:


> I posted on the PIF thread too, but I'm going Dec 1-8 and would love to send 5 postcards.
> 
> Also, where do I get the Main St. Magic Kingdom postmark?  Or is that still available?



We've got our five.  Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betsywdw

I'll be there Feb 3-8th.  It's a little early but I thought I would post.  I'd be happy to send out a few postcards!  I did on my past 2 trips and really enjoyed it.  Just PM me with name/address/character and any special greeting you would like.

Thanks


----------



## adamsloco

Would anyone who is at the world (or leaving very shortly) be willing to send a postcard for my two kids?  Johnathan 9 and Alicia 5?  I would appreciate it!  We are leaving in exactly two weeks.  (Excited, what do you think? )


----------



## jlm

Hi,
I am very new "poster" to the boards.  I have been reading for months!  I would love if anyone is going soon to send my three kids postcards.  Olivia 8, Christopher 5, and Ben 3!

Thanks!!!


----------



## twoanddone

jlm said:


> Hi,
> I am very new "poster" to the boards.  I have been reading for months!  I would love if anyone is going soon to send my three kids postcards.  Olivia 8, Christopher 5, and Ben 3!
> 
> Thanks!!!




When are you leaving.. I'm not leaving until December 16 and I"ll be there until the 23rd........


----------



## rdsx28

Hi.
 I will be there November 18-26 and would be willing to send 6 cards PM me with your info!


----------



## teilla

Hi!

We will be going on Dec 6th and it will be my little cousin's first time there (She's five years old). I'm hoping someone can be able to send her a postcard before we leave. Please message if you can.

I'll be there from 12/6 to 12/13. Would be willing to send out postcards.

Thanks!!


----------



## lorasmom

Hi .  We will be attending our very first MVMCP in just 3 short weeks!    If anyone will be in the World in before then, and would be willing to mail one or 2 cards for my girls, I'd be super grateful!  

I will be there from Dec. 7-9, and would be willing to send out 5 postcards myself


----------



## Andrea from PA

Any Fairy Godmailers who can send me a post on or before 12/5?

We will be leaving for the World on 12/14.

I have a 6 year old princess and two princes who will be celebrating birthdays while we are in the world.


___________________

Also, please let me know if anyine would like a fairy Godmail for Christmas.  I can do 8.


----------



## momsoftwins

rdsx28 is sending my kids post cards and I CANT WAIT.  thanks so much. my kids are goin to be so excited!!!  cant wait till may to return the favor


----------



## truedisneyfan

We would love for someone to send DS(3) and DD(1) a postcard from WDW.  We will be there 11/29-12/01.  We will be able to do the same for 2 others.


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

Special thanks to "Ricky's Girl" for sending my DGD a card--Michaiyla was so excited when she saw it--HAPPY HOLIDAYS---CHRIS


----------



## DARuss

We will be in the World 1/25/08 - 2/1/08.  If anyone is going in feb or later, I would be happy to send some cards out.   PM me with the info and message.


----------



## jillybeene71

We are leaving Dec 29 for Disney...i would appreciate it if someone could send to my 3 children. Kaitlyn 17 (i know shes kinda old but a true kid at heart) Dustin 14 and Ryan 6

I will be there from the 29 to Jan 6...i could return the favor for anyone...just PM me before Dec 29.
thanks in advance.

jillybeene31@bellsouth.net


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

We will be there 12/8-12/15 and would love to send   some cards out--if interested I will do 5 postcards--PM ME--also I need someone going soon to do the same for me--we have a need for 4 children in my group (4 different cards)PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

I have not been able to read the posts but we are leaving on Dec.2. I will be happy to send out cards to the first 3 families that PM me. I will send them to each child of the family. Please send me their name, mailing address, and their favorite ride and/or character.


----------



## Vickibean

We are leaving Thursday night, returning 12/3, and I can play "Fairy Godmailer" to the first 5 families that PM me.


----------



## pigltlvr

Hi all. Just got back from a wonderful vacation, except for losing our camera on the way home which luckily only had 2 days worth of pictures. Just letting you know, I mailed out all the post cards to those who asked! Hope you get them soon!


----------



## disneyfan4u

Okay,so I have asked 4 people for a fairy godmailer and they all said yes and never got anything. We go in 12 days and would really like my 2 girls to get postcards.  So dissapointed.  IS there anyone out there who can help?  Please PM me if you can help,thanks in advance.


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

Hello...
I am interested in playing **Fairy Godmailer** for two(2) children.  I will be in Disney on December 22 -  31.  Please PM with your info...
I will take the first two people that PM me. Please send me your Childs names and favorite Charaters(please list a few so I have something to choose from) and Also your dates that you will be in Disney and ofcourse your Address!!!! and any message that you may want added in!


----------



## Nikel

I have a fairy godmailer request, please. My dh lost his job yesterday, so we cancelled our trip that was supposed to happen in just 10 days.  If someone that's going soon could please send a card to each of my children, it would really mean a lot to me.


----------



## MaryKLady

My DD got her postcard today. She was thrilled! Many thanks to *carcam51* 
*We will be in WDW 12/16 - 12/23. I will mail out four cards. Please PM me if you are in need.*


----------



## Lunchlady

I  have a very SPECIAL request. My niece has very recently been reunited with the LOVE of her life from 20 years ago. They are now engaged and she feels just like a princess. Would anyone be willing to sent my "Cinderella" a postcard wishing her well on her upcoming wedding??


----------



## Sha

Lunchlady said:


> I  have a very SPECIAL request. My niece has very recently been reunited with the LOVE of her life from 20 years ago. They are now engaged and she feels just like a princess. Would anyone be willing to sent my "Cinderella" a postcard wishing her well on her upcoming wedding??



I would love too... Im going next weekend. PM me info...  if you want, both of their names or just hers and addy. when is the wedding???


----------



## Sha

Nikel said:


> I have a fairy godmailer request, please. My dh lost his job yesterday, so we cancelled our trip that was supposed to happen in just 10 days.  If someone that's going soon could please send a card to each of my children, it would really mean a lot to me.



PM me their names and addy... ages? and any favorites. I am only going to be able to do you and another... as I will be studying for my finals while I am in the land of Mouse... (it really is possible  )


----------



## MaryKLady

Nikel said:


> I have a fairy godmailer request, please. My dh lost his job yesterday, so we cancelled our trip that was supposed to happen in just 10 days.  If someone that's going soon could please send a card to each of my children, it would really mean a lot to me.



I just sent you a PM.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Just wanted to say that I was Fairy Godmailer last week & it was so much fun picking out the cards and dropping them in the mailbox!!!


*I am going back to WDW December 10th and would be happy to send out some more postcards!!!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## DISNEY4XMAS

And it will be sooo much fun getting the card that Neverenoughwdw sent!!! I am like a little kidd running for the post office everyday just waiting!!!!
thanks again!!!!


Again I will love to pay it forward just PM me I will be there from Dec 22 - 31


----------



## rk5798

Ok, here is my request if anyone can do it.  We are leaving for Disney the day after Christmas.  Our DD is 3 and truly loves the princesses(especially Ariel).  This will be her 3rd time going and I just know that she would love to get a postcard.  Also, DS is 8 months and this will be his 1st trip to Disney so I would like to make it extra special with a postcard that we can then put in his baby book so that we can remember his 1st vacation and his 1st trip to Disney!  So we would need 2 postcards sent sometime in the next week or two at the latest.  If anyone feels up to the task, please PM me.  I would so greatly appreciate it!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We sent out all the cards that were requested. Hope everyone receives. Thanks for letting us be a part of the fun for your family. We had a great trip and hope yours is fun as well.


----------



## Mrs264

I'll be in WDW Jan 7-10 and would be willing to send postcards out! I will take the first 5 responses. Please send the recipient name and address to me via email at nursinghell@yahoo.com. I am willing to look for character favorites, but I can't guarantee. 

...........32 days, and counting!

Triscia


----------



## Mrs264

A few friends and I are taking a "Mama's only" trip to WDW from Jan 7-10...here's the catch, this is the *first time *for all three of them!!!  I'm looking for someone whe would be willing to send postcards to each of my mommy friends from Mickey?  I can remember the first postcard I got, and it still makes me smile  

Thanks!
Triscia


----------



## TIGGER'SFRIEND

Mrs264 said:


> A few friends and I are taking a "Mama's only" trip to WDW from Jan 7-10...here's the catch, this is the *first time *for all three of them!!!  I'm looking for someone whe would be willing to send postcards to each of my mommy friends from Mickey?  I can remember the first postcard I got, and it still makes me smile
> 
> Thanks!
> Triscia



I PM'd you


----------



## Jenniww

Mrs264 said:


> I'll be in WDW Jan 7-10 and would be willing to send postcards out! I will take the first 5 responses. Please send the recipient name and address to me via email at nursinghell@yahoo.com. I am willing to look for character favorites, but I can't guarantee.
> 
> ...........32 days, and counting!
> 
> Triscia



I just sent you an email


----------



## Jenniww

I got my last two requests this morning.... I now have ten I'm so excited!


----------



## FamilyMcCord

Update - We have also found a generous FairyGod Mailer for our my DD.  Thank you all so much, she is going to love it.

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this message board.  It is nice to see so many ppl excited about Disney as my family and I are.  This will be me and my family's first trip to DW.  We have been to DL many many times, I grew up in CA and we had AP's.  We have always dreamed about going to DW but it took us a very long time to save up enough money for us.  I am a single mother of 2 I have a DD11 and a DD2.  It will Me, DD11, DD2 and my parents joining us over Christmas week.  We have had this trip planned since last Christmas and are counting the days until we leave.

My DD11 is extremely excited about going, she is autistic and this has been a dream of hers ever since I can remember.  I thought what everyone is doing with the postcards is a fabulous idea and I would be willing to do the same if I could get one sent to my daughter.  We will be in DW Dec 22 - Dec 29.  So if anyone could please do this for my daughter I would be so grateful and I will do the same for others.

Please respond to

stars_house@comcast.net

Thank you all so much,

You all have made planning this trip easy

The McCord Family


----------



## solferino

ETA- we're all set and have someone to mail us a postcard. Still available to mail a few if you PM me! 



If it's not too late would someone going before the end of December be able to send a postcard to DD? We're heading down on the 7th of January.  Of course I'm happy to pay it forward for anyone who also needs a fairy godmailer for late January or February.


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I will be going down with my family Dec 22-29.  I would love to send one to your DD.  Email me with favorite chars and address I would love to do this for your DD...I hope I am able to find one for my DD.  But if not I might have got it to late.

stars_house@comcast.net


----------



## twoanddone

I'll be there December 17-23 ..... I'd be thrilled to be a fairy godmother!


----------



## michaels_princess

I'm going to be bringing my foster children (1 yr old girl & 5 yr old boy) for their first trip to THE WORLD from Jan 31-Feb 6, looking for a Fairy Godmailer. Please PM me if you're interested


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I am really new to the boards and not really sure how to send Private messages.  I am willing to be your FairyGod mailer.  I will be down there from Dec 22 - 29.  Let me know, 

stars_house@comcast.net

Family McCord


----------



## iu97alum

Ok, I thought i'd ask.  My oldest dd (4yo) just had her surgery and has completed the first half of her chemo.  Since we had her surgery, we decided to go ahead and try to make our trip at the end of January, provided we get the all clear by her oncologist.  Is there anyone that is going to be at Disney the next couple weeks and can send my girls a postcard to help get them excited for the trip and to also lift DD4's spirits?   I'd send PayPal (funded!) for the postcards and stamps.  
thanks!
dana


----------



## DARuss

iu97alum said:


> Ok, I thought i'd ask.  My oldest dd (4yo) just had her surgery and has completed the first half of her chemo.  Since we had her surgery, we decided to go ahead and try to make our trip at the end of January, provided we get the all clear by her oncologist.  Is there anyone that is going to be at Disney the next couple weeks and can send my girls a postcard to help get them excited for the trip and to also lift DD4's spirits?   I'd send PayPal (funded!) for the postcards and stamps.
> thanks!
> dana



I would love to help, but it looks like we will be there the same time as you 1/25-2/1.  We are staying at BWV.  If you are unable to go, let me know and we would LOVE to send postcards. 
God Bless!!


----------



## Jenniww

iu97alum said:


> Ok, I thought i'd ask.  My oldest dd (4yo) just had her surgery and has completed the first half of her chemo.  Since we had her surgery, we decided to go ahead and try to make our trip at the end of January, provided we get the all clear by her oncologist.  Is there anyone that is going to be at Disney the next couple weeks and can send my girls a postcard to help get them excited for the trip and to also lift DD4's spirits?   I'd send PayPal (funded!) for the postcards and stamps.
> thanks!
> dana



I don't mind helping! Not sure if my time frame works for u...
I arrive at Disney Sat Jan 19 then Mon is a Holiday so it would not be mailed till Tues Jan 22. If you think it will arrive before you leave let me know and I would be happy to send it.


----------



## FamilyMcCord

I would also love to help.  Mine would get there a little bit early as I am going to be there the last week in December.  I still have room on my list to add your DD's.  I will be there from Dec 22 - Dec 29.  I can mail them on the last day of my stay so they will at least get them in the first week of January.

Let me know.

Family McCord


----------



## Cree629

Hello, everyone.

We will be at WDW 1/18-1/25 and would be happy to send out some postcards!  Email me at cree629@comcast.net if you would like us to send one to your little one(s)!

Chrissy


----------



## flutter101

Hi!

My boyfriend, daughter, and I are heading to WDW January 26-30.  It will be our first time there for myself and my daughter, and we are going over her 7th birthday!  
I am willing to send out some postcards for the first 5 people who ask!  

Tina


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

flutter101 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My boyfriend, daughter, and I are heading to WDW January 26-30.  It will be our first time there for myself and my daughter, and we are going over her 7th birthday!
> I am willing to send out some postcards for the first 5 people who ask!
> 
> Tina



Hi Tina,

Read the first part of my trip report & it has a great idea for your daughters birthday!


----------



## murcor

Heading to Disney Dec 29 - Jan 13th, would love to mail out a few postcards.

Some friendly people have done it for my dd & ds would love to return the favor


----------



## doulacandice

We will be going end of Jan/ early Feb. We would LOVE to get some postcards before we leave!! If you are interested and would like to help, it would be greatly apprechated!!!   Please PM me!

When I get my reservations down I plan on doing this as well!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## FamilyMcCord

My family and I would love to be apart of your family's magic.  I have sent you a PM.  I will get it out as soon as I can while in DW.

Best Wishes to you all and you all have been very helpful in planning our family's DW Christmas vacation.

Have a very Happy Holiday

The McCord Family


----------



## abbyandjj'smom

Just doined!  We are going to Disney 2/23-3/1.
If anyone would like to send a postcard to my 3 yr old, we would return the favor when we are there.  Thanks!!


----------



## Disneylush

We will be at WDW Jan 1-10 ... PM your info and I will sent postcards. 

BTW... my kids and dad (grandpa) got their cards today and it was awesome!!! Thank you DisneyBride03


----------



## MaryKLady

We're back!
Just want everyone I promised a card to know that we mailed them on 12/17/07. Keep an eye on your mailbox if you haven't gotten them yet!


----------



## abbyandjj'smom

abbyandjj'smom said:


> Just doined!  We are going to Disney 2/23-3/1.
> If anyone would like to send a postcard to my 3 yr old, we would return the favor when we are there.  Thanks!!




Hi.  I know a couple of people sent replies to my asking of cards.
I have tried to reply but it keeps giving me an error message.

If you want to send a postcard to my kids.....it would be MUCH APPRECIATED!

Abby & JJ Garback
2105 Patrick Dr
Suffolk, VA 23435

We are going 2/23-3/1

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abbyandjj'smom

Disneylush said:


> We will be at WDW Jan 1-10 ... PM your info and I will sent postcards.
> 
> BTW... my kids and dad (grandpa) got their cards today and it was awesome!!! Thank you DisneyBride03





Hi!  Trying to send you a reply.   We would love a card!

Abby & JJ Garback
2105 Patrick Dr
Suffolk, VA 23435

THANK YOU


----------



## lesliewitt

We are headed to Disney from Feb. 9-15.  We would be happy to send postcards to the first 3 families that request it, just PM me.


----------



## MickeyReeds

We will be in the world Jan. 26-Feb 3    and would be happy to send postcards to the first 5 people who PM me.


----------



## Mama of Triplets

Hi. I will be going to Disney with my 2 year old triplets ( they will be 3 while we are in Disney) if anyone can send a post card my way for them I would be so happy!!!! 
We are going Jan 12th. 
If anyone would like one please pm me. and I will return the favor to the first 3 pm's I get! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

abbyandjj'smom said:


> Just doined!  We are going to Disney 2/23-3/1.
> If anyone would like to send a postcard to my 3 yr old, we would return the favor when we are there.  Thanks!!



I trying this posting thing for the first time so please forgive me if I do not know the correct process.  I actually just registered too so I guess I did something right if I am able to type this.

I saw the Fairy Godparents post a few months ago.  My family and I will be going 2/5/08-2/12/08.  I would LOVE to have my DD3 and DD5 to receive a post card.  And I would love to spread the magic when I am there.  

Can someone let me know what to do.  I am not crazy about leaving my email for all to see but not sure how else to work it.


----------



## mrswh

What a great idea - I am glad I stumbled upon this thread! I'd love for my DD(3) and DS (1) to get a postcard from a character.  We will be at WDW the first week of February.  If anyone can send cards to my kids, or would like me to send cards to their kids, please PM me! Thanks!


----------



## MickeyReeds

MickeyReeds said:


> We will be in the world Jan. 26-Feb 3    and would be happy to send postcards to the first 5 people who PM me.




Still waiting--we would love to send out cards while we're in the world--PM me!!


----------



## Jenniww

Jenniww said:


> I am willing to send out 10 postcards- I will be there January 19-25 2008 (this maybe kinda early to post) The first 10 people to email me I will put your address on label sheets now and stick them in planner along with the cute Disney postage stamps I already picked up!
> 
> Update~ I have had no requests as of Dec 17th still very willing to help~  just PM me~
> 
> jenniww@verizon.net




*I HAVE TEN~ *


----------



## Tink's Pixieduster

Sorry for the short notice, but I'm hoping someone leaving in the next couple of days can help me out.

My sons are grown so I've never felt the need to ask for post cards, but I have been a Fairy Godmailer for others and enjoyed making a child's day.

A friend of mine is leaving for WDW on Jan. 24 with her DH, DM and DD's 10 and 6, and DS's 8 and 2.  Is there anyone leaving really soon that might be able to send postcards to the kids?  Please PM me.

Thanks!

*ETA - THANKS, SOLFERINO!!!*


----------



## 3PrincessesMom

We will be at WDW Feb. 9-16 and I will send out 5 postcards. If anyone is interested, please PM your information.


----------



## libbylast

Hi we are off to disney not till nov. How much notice would any of you need to post cards to the uk. I know i am really early but I am in total planning mode now.

Thanks
Angie mum of 2 very excited girls


----------



## J&ADisneyMom

I will be there Feb 13-23.  If anyone is in need of a postcard from Mickey, pm your info to me!  I'll try to get them in the mail in the first few days.  

Shell


----------



## mousebymarriage

I am going to WDW Jan29th- Feb 5th and would be happy to send a few post cards (maybe a half dozen or so), just PM me and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Special thanks to the Fairy Godmailer who sent postcards to Haileigh and Tabe!!  I accidentally deleted your email, but wanted to thank you!!  They were a HUGE hit with Tabe!!  We're giving Haileigh hers tonight when we surprise her with her countdown calendar!


----------



## dunbarfamily

We are leavig Friday.  I will be a fairy godmailer.  We mailed 6 cards on our last trip and had a lot of fun doing it.  I know that if I keep doing it, someday my children will be able to get one!

Please PM me if you'd like a card!


----------



## libbylast

dunbarfamily said:


> We are leavig Friday.  I will be a fairy godmailer.  We mailed 6 cards on our last trip and had a lot of fun doing it.  I know that if I keep doing it, someday my children will be able to get one!
> 
> Please PM me if you'd like a card!



Hi

I'm from uk and would love cards sent to my girls but we dont go till nov. How long does post take from usa. Thanks Angie


----------



## lesliewitt

Libby-

I don't think you will need to find anyone until October.  Even if it takes several weeks to get mail-which I don't think it does, it will give you plenty of time, because you don't want to get it too early.


----------



## logansmummy

This is such a wonderful idea !!! My DS(4) would totally flip out over this, he is going to be 5 in July and loves getting mail. We are going in May we leave on the 1st and return on the 10th . I would gladly return the favor for anyone that is able to help me out or anyone out there that needs a postcard. I am all about making the kids feel the magic before they get there, they are just as excited about the trip planning as we are. Can anyone help me out? Please PM me. Thanks a million in advance. Please anyone needing my help in May let me know .


----------



## GotMickey?

We are leaving Jan 31st for Disney World to celebrate my twins 5th birthday! They would be so happy to recieve postcards. If there is anyone going soon? please let me know if you are willing to help! We will be there Jan 31 to Feb 5 if anyone else needs postcards! Thanks!


----------



## Dizzyfor Dis

We are taking our first trip to WDW this Friday, so if someone would like us to send them some postcards, PM me and I will get the infor I need to become a Fairy Godmailer.   My girls will love this idea!  I wish I had thoguht of this sooner.  I will have to send my daughter who will be turning 8 a birthday card to the hotel.  she will love that!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

My family will be in WDW from Feb 5-12, 2008.  We would be happy to return the favor and be a Fairy Godmailer.  I can send postcards out to the first 5 people that PM me.


----------



## GothTink

Just reserved our dates at the Poly for July 11-18, and would LOVE it if a Fairy Godmailer could postcard my kiddos (a Pirate, age 14, and a Princess, age 7) to get them excited about the trip! And when I go, I'd be happy to return the favor. It's our very first trip--thank the gods for the DIS!


----------



## GotMickey?

Ok I just tried to PM Dizzyfor Dis and it wouldn't let me. It gave me an error message that said my post count was too low??? So if someone out there is willing to send us postcards in the next week please email me at melissamcg@sbcglobal.net  Thanks!


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

GotMickey? said:


> Ok I just tried to PM Dizzyfor Dis and it wouldn't let me. It gave me an error message that said my post count was too low??? So if someone out there is willing to send us postcards in the next week please email me at melissamcg@sbcglobal.net  Thanks!



GoMickey? - I received this message too.  I joined the Dis boards just to do the Fairygood Mailer.  When I tried to PM someone I had only posted 2 or 3 items at that time.  I went on a few other boards that interested me and did some posts to those boards.  I tried to PM again then I was successful.  I have not posted a lot (maybe 10??) so it does not take many more.  Just try posting a few more times then try to PM someone again.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Jmee

Hello all! My kids just got their postcards and loved them! I would love to pay it forward, and we are leaving in 9 sleeps! We can mail between January 21st and 26th - so if you would like a postcard PM me with your mailing address, name(s), favorite characters, and any other relevant details!! I will be happy to take the first 5 who PM!


----------



## skmommy

We will be in "the World" 1-19 to 1-27 and would be happy to send a few cards.  PM me with your information if you are interested... I'll take the first 3 to reply


----------



## logansmummy

If anyone is going in April and would like to help me out and be my sons Fairy Godmother I would much appreciate it........I would love to do this for anyone I can help in May we arrive on the 1st, just PM me with your information, I will do this for the first 5 people. My Aunt did this for me last year, he was so thrilled Thanks in advance!!


----------



## glitterkittyy

I am going Sunday and again the following weekend.  If anyone needs a fairy godmailer, let me know.  I can mail up to 5 cards.  Just PM me the info!


----------



## disneydoula

I will be happy to send 5 postcards when I arrive at POP on Jan. 19. In return, I ask that someone send my girls a postcard soon after our trip.

Send me a PM if interested!


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi we're going in April, am looking for someone to send 2 cards for me please before we go ... My DD8 has had this before and it made it even more exciting ... My cousin is taking her DD3 and DS2 for the first time and i'd love for them to receive 1 aswell .... Would be happy to return the favour when i'm there 
Thankyou


----------



## NYPDwife

I know this is really eeeearrrrlyyyy, but if anyone is going down January of '09, I'd be more than happy to send out postcards.  Last time I went I had the actual characters sign them before I sent them out.  Also, if anyone is going in November '08, I'd love a postcard for my kiddies.


----------



## GotMickey?

Still looking for someone to send us postcards, we leave Jan 31st so it needs to be soon. Thanks!


----------



## goofydadof3

hello, I am new to the board and would like to do this.  Is it just a disney postcard mailed on site?  tell me what to do and i can return the favor i March.
Thanks.


----------



## MommyTo5

Oh no!!!  I feel like such a bad Mom!  I've always arranged for postcards to be sent to my kiddos before our trips and somehow I totally forgot about it this year!    The kids noticed too... my 7 year just mentioned that Mickey must not know that we're coming --- since he didn't send a postcard. 

Is there anyone at WDW right now that could send a postcard Monday?  Just 1 for all the kids to share would be fine.  We leave for our trip this coming Saturday, the 19th.  I know it would really mean a lot to them.  

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## binky503

If anyone can send my girls each a post card, please PM me.  We will be going Feb 13.  I will return the favor.


----------



## GotMickey?

Ok I am posting again because it is still not letting me PM. I have had several people pm me to say they would send postcard to my kids but I can't PM them a message. So I am posting so my post count will go up =)


----------



## GotMickey?

Ok the magic post count is 6...it finally let me PM. Thanks to everyone who contacted me about postcards.  My family will be there from Jan 31 to Feb 5...so if anyone needs postcards sent I will be happy to do so! Just let me know


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

goofydadof3 said:


> hello, I am new to the board and would like to do this.  Is it just a disney postcard mailed on site?  tell me what to do and i can return the favor i March.
> Thanks.



Hi Goofy Dad of 3 -

Basically, you can skim the site for those traveling around the same time you are.  You (aka the Fairy Godmailer) can request some postcards be sent to your kiddos.  People will "return the favor" by "paying it forward".  In otherwords, someone sends your kids cards before you go.  Then when you are there you send cards to someone who will be going after you.  Adds the the anticipation to know that Mickey, Cinderelly...or GOOFY know that you are coming!  How cool is that!

Hope this helps!


----------



## kathyh

Hello everyone!  So sorry for the short notice, but I just found this thread.  We are headed to WDW Feb. 2-9 to celebrate DD 7th birthday (on the 7th) and would love for her to get a post card.  We just told her about the surprise trip and she is soooo excited.  If she were to receive a post card from WDW before we left home, that would put her over the top.

Thanks so much!


----------



## tttessa

Hiya,
can anyone help.....  am going to Florida early April and would love a postcard to my girls from the mouse.....  Will of course, be paying it back when we go.

Cheers,
Tessa


----------



## bmderd2

We just made our reservations today for our July trip.  We would love it if someone going in the near future could send our boys cards to make the big anouncement to them.  We have four boys and would greatly appreciate anyone that would send them cards!!!!


----------



## mousebymarriage

We are leaving for Disney in 10 days , for our Grand Gathering of 17 family/ friends.  We will be staying at Pop Jan. 29th- Feb. 5th and I would still be happy to send postcards (1/2 dozen or so) to anyone's kids, just PM me.


----------



## bmderd2

Still won't let me pm. Just trying to post again so I can!!!


----------



## RLINT

We are at the Boardwalk from 2/2/08 - 2/9/08, let me know how I can help.


----------



## Tigger&Pooh

GotMickey? said:


> Ok I am posting again because it is still not letting me PM. I have had several people pm me to say they would send postcard to my kids but I can't PM them a message. So I am posting so my post count will go up =)



Thanks for posting!! Some of us "newbies" were having the same trouble and now we know what is happening.  So I guess I'll go post, and spread my magic. LOL


----------



## pthuhges2

Would someone be able to send my DD a postcard, of course, I will pay it forward.


----------



## jj1403

Hi,

I would like a Fairy Godmailer for my girls, we are taking a trip in march for Easter Break.  Please let me know if you can help me out.  And I will gladly return the favor for someone else!!

Thanks!


----------



## pthuhges2

jj1403 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like a Fairy Godmailer for my girls, we are taking a trip in march for Easter Break.  Please let me know if you can help me out.  And I will gladly return the favor for someone else!!
> 
> Thanks!


I would be happy to, I have PMed you about it.


----------



## 2 lil' ladybugs

2 lil' ladybugs said:


> My family will be in WDW from Feb 5-12, 2008.  We would be happy to return the favor and be a Fairy Godmailer.  I can send postcards out to the first 5 people that PM me.



I still have room for 1 more family on my list.  I would love to send some more pixie dust.  Please PM me this week if you are interested.  9 Days left!  Yippee!


----------



## kschafer

I would love my boys, age 6 and 3 to get a postcard!!  Will happily return the favor when we visit in June.  I am in the category of not enough posts yet to PM.  Will have to make a couple more!


----------



## iu97alum

Ok, we leave tomorrow and I forgot to post!  the first three to PM me I'll send postcards.  Pls when PMing let me know Names, ages, favorite character and your snail mail addy.  
 
dana


----------



## cindrelly31

kschafer said:


> I would love my boys, age 6 and 3 to get a postcard!! Will happily return the favor when we visit in June. I am in the category of not enough posts yet to PM. Will have to make a couple more!


 
I sent you a PM with my e-mail address. Please let me know what your boys would like we will accomodate them.

Also for everyone else - would it be wrong to ask for a postcard after we return saying that a Princess enjoyed seeing our daughter again? I think it would be great for her scrapbook.


----------



## kschafer

Thanks Cindrelly,

We already got another offer.  Hope you can spread the magic to another family


----------



## bxtx

I need a postcard sent to my 3 boys (ages 6, 3 and 5 months!) - this is our first trip EVER to Disney. Would love to hear from the Mouse himself! Please PM for our details.

Will gladly return the favour to the first 3 to PM me - need Names, ages, favorite character and your snail mail address too!

We'll be there 1st week of March.

Thanks

Bex


----------



## audrey13

EDITED TO ADD:  I'm all set and I have my 3 postcards to send.

Is there anyone going in the next few weeks that could send a postcard to my DS 6?  I can PM you the details.    

We are going the last week of Feb and I will send postcards to 3 people.  PM me with the details!

Thanks!!

Audrey


----------



## jdurham25

we will be going to Disney March 23-28 so if anyone is going b4 then would be interested in sending my kids postcards please let me know...i will send out to 3 people when we go if you e-mail me your info...I would really like to have one for each kid to have for their scrapbooks as this is our first trip.  my kids are 6,2,and 6 1/2 months.   

my email is jdurham25@gmail.com


----------



## audrey13

jdurham25 said:


> we will be going to Disney March 23-28 so if anyone is going b4 then would be interested in sending my kids postcards please let me know...i will send out to 3 people when we go if you e-mail me your info...I would really like to have one for each kid to have for their scrapbooks as this is our first trip.  my kids are 6,2,and 6 1/2 months.
> 
> my email is jdurham25@gmail.com



Jessica -- I can send postcards to your kids.  I sent you a PM.  If you can reply to that, send me your details.  If that doesn't work, post back here and I'll email you.


----------



## jdurham25

i tried to pm you and it would not let me.  so i am back to let you know

jessica


----------



## Huntava

Let me know details, I can send 3 postcards out.  We are leaving early Sunday for the kids birthday trip, but I need details by this Saturday.  Just PM me with the info.


----------



## ehstrojette

How far in advance should I put in for postcards to be mailed to my kids and my sisters kids? We are traveling in a group of 12-13 the first week of june.. actually May 31st check in. It could be one to each house with both kids names on it for that house


----------



## audrey13

cindrelly31 said:


> Also for everyone else - would it be wrong to ask for a postcard after we return saying that a Princess enjoyed seeing our daughter again? I think it would be great for her scrapbook.



What we did on our last trip was I sent a postcard to our son right before we left.  It was from Mickey and his friends saying how much they enjoyed seeing him at Disney World.  It was postmarked from Disney World and my son wasn't old enough to recognize that it was my handwriting.  He loved getting that when we got home.  It extended the magic just a little bit.

Audrey


----------



## trish4bruce

This is such a great idea!  We are going in March and my daughter would love to get a postcard.  She is always checking the mail to see if soemthing has come for her -unfortunately that doesnt  happen very often.  If anyone is going shortly could they PM me thanks.


----------



## Huntava

Trish4Bruce, I just PM'd you

Audrey13, great idea about sending a card out yourself during your trip to your child so they have it around the time you get home...I will have to do that this time.

Ehstrojette; My success in the past has been posting around 3 or 4 weeks prior to my trip.  I have never had a problem finding people that want to help, I just always pay it forward the next time I go.  Hope that is helpful.


----------



## DrivingfromNJ

If you contact Disney, they are usually very good at sending autographed pictures of characters, we just booked our trip and They sent 4 autograohed pictures (1 for each child) saying they cant wait to see us in March. I also heard if you call they are willing to send pictures, although Im not sure how long it takes. We got ours within a couple of days of booking


----------



## jpryorx2

I hope everyone has a great trip, I am trying to un subscribe from this thread as it has been a year since I subscribed and am getting emails again


----------



## Huntava

I can do one more card, but need to be PM by this afternoon with info.

Audrey 13-did you find someone to send a card out for you?  If not, let me know.  

Thanks.


----------



## thedeans

I would love to have postcard sent to my little ones.  If some can please PM me.

Thanks
Lori


----------



## Huntava

To The Deans, I just PM'd you for info.


----------



## logansmummy

We are going May 1-10 if you need one, PM me... 





fran99999 said:


> Sounds good to me I'd love to have my DS6 receive a Postcard from Mickey.  I am going from May 25th to May 31 and would be more than happy to send one to the next person on the chain.
> 
> PM me and let me know if this is a go/


----------



## logansmummy

I will do this for the first 5 people that PM me. We leave May 1-May 10th.....


----------



## shadybabysmom

Hi I would love for my child to get a postcard before we go in mid March please let me know if anyone is leaving soon and is available to send one for him to Canada?

Thank you


----------



## audrey13

Huntava said:


> Audrey 13-did you find someone to send a card out for you?  If not, let me know.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, I did.  Thank you for checking!


----------



## ksumn1

I would really love it if someone could send a postcard to my 2 DD's. I've tried twice and both people have been full on their requests. Just a little hope to see you soon note for my DD's who will hopefully be going in 2009. Thanks and PM for more info.


----------



## DisDancerina

We would really like to get a postcard sent for our family when we go July 1-9 2008! PM me if you'd like to


----------



## jilllkp

Hi, 

I would love to have 2 postcards sent before our trip March 8 - 15.  I'd also be willing to send out 5 cards while we are there during that time.  If you will be going to Disney in Feb, please let me know.
Thanks,
Jilllkp


----------



## pthuhges2

jilllkp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to have 2 postcards sent before our trip March 8 - 15.  I'd also be willing to send out 5 cards while we are there during that time.  If you will be going to Disney in Feb, please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Jilllkp


jillkp,
PLease PM me your info and I would be happy to send out a card. I leave 2/15.


----------



## jilllkp

pthuhges2 said:


> jillkp,
> PLease PM me your info and I would be happy to send out a card. I leave 2/15.




Thank you so much for the offer!  I tried to PM you, but I don't have enough posts.  Would you mind emailing me and I can send you the info that way?

my address is jilllkp@yahoo.com

Thanks again!


----------



## Tink51

I know it's late- leaving Saturday and would be happy to send out 6 cards. Let me know by tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## NYPDwife

Is anyone thinking about going January '09?  I'll be there the week of Christmas.  I can send out about 5.  PM me if you want me to send them out.  Last time, I actually stood in line and got the characters to sign the postcards.


----------



## ratherbeindisney

Someone picked up my 2 daughters and said they would mail them each a postcard, but we never got them.  Can someone do 2 cards for us.  We are arriving at the end of March.  If you could help I would really appreciate it!!
Thank you!!  Please PM me and I will get you an address.


----------



## ALnRYSmom

We are going to be going the 2nd week in June and I know my kids would love to receive postcards before we go.  I would be happy to pay it forward and send some out while we are there.  I don't have enough ears to PM, so if you are willing PM me your email address and I will send you the info.  Thanks a bunch!  

**update**
Thank you to everyone for the response.  We have two on the way.  I can't wait to see the kids reactions.  LOL


----------



## PirateMomma412

Hello all!
I would love to be a FairyGodmailer for someone! My kids just received theirs last week, and they LOVED it! They swear it is from the ACTUAL Capt.Jack! 
So, I would love to pay it forward to 8-10 families. So anyone interested just PM me with their kiddos names, your address, and a fave character if they have one (of course, what kid doesn't?!)
Can't wait to hear from ya'll! Can't wait to visit WDW!!


----------



## danabelle

We leaving tomorrow night and I would love to send everyone postcards.  Don't know how to pm.  My email address is dana@sstar.com. Please leave plenty of info so I can personalize them.  I am so excited!!! We just decided last night to go


----------



## logansmummy

We are going Beginning of May, PM me and I will get them to you. Someone is doing it for us, and I would love to pay it forward.


----------



## mom to 3 angels

We are leaving for WDW May 16. I'd love if someone could send my 3 kids a postcard!  I will return the favor and "adopt" 3 families as well.  It's great that people really enjoy spreading pixie dust.  

Thanks!


----------



## lcadkins2007

*I HAVE SEVERAL FAMILIES WE ARE MAILING TO - HAVE A SAFE TRIP EVERYONE!*
Hi everyone - 

We will be going to WDW in 9 days!!!

Someone is mailing my DS a postcard and I'd love pay it forward for another family traveling in the next 4-6 weeks...

If interested please pm me w/family info and favorite characters so that I can pick up some good postcards!


----------



## 29apr00

lcadkins2007 - i sent you a PM!

we did this for our last trip and it was so much fun!  My kids loved it!

We are going 4/30 - 5/2 and i would love to send out cards to 3 families.  just PM me!


----------



## Stacieb

Looking for fairy godmother to send out 4 cards within the next few weeks.. We are going in April.. Please pm if you can help me out...

I would love to do it for anyone going mid May-June..
Thanxs


----------



## aaronandterri

i thought id post as im in the uk, and not everyone is gonna want to post here!
i have 4 kids and were flying out first week in april, could someone please do postcards for us.

And by the same token im happy to post to anyone else, were there right through april till 27th april, so if your going a few weeks after this let me know how i can help as well

Thanks for helping with our pixie dust!! 

terri x


----------



## karajeboo

We are heading to the World in 2 weeks for P&PP.  PM me if you need cards sent out fairly soon (mid-March to April) and I can send a couple.  I will also be there for a week in May and can help out others who don't need them until later in the spring/summer!


----------



## Elderado

Howdy!! Looking for a Fairy God Mailer, heading to WDW April 10th. Please email as my posts are not high enough for PM! Willing to do 4-5 post cards when we are down there in April! Thanks!
marc@sami.com


----------



## twoanddone

I would love to have fairy godmother for my two children...
We'll be at Disney from March 29-April 5th .  

I'll definitely pay it forward! Thanks  SO MUCH!


----------



## momto28weeker+1

I am going mid April and can send out postcards for 3 families. PM me your info. and character requests.  Please agree to pay it forward to other families.

Disboarders rock!


----------



## wedindis'00

Anyone going in March that would be willing to send postcards to my 2 year old DD's

We will be taking them for the first time April 19-26

thanks

I would also like to offer up 5 mailings to anyone who needs them?

You can pm with any replies
thanks


----------



## sl_underwood

Could someone please send my 4 yo son a postcard from Mickey.  We will be there the first week in April to celebrate his birthday and I know he would love to receive a special letter from Mickey.  I will also be happy to send a few out while we are there. 
Thanks


----------



## aprilmommy0205

My kids would absolutely love to receive postcards prior to our mid-April trip.  The trip is extra special as we will be celebrating my DD's 6th bday and my DS's 3rd bday.  Plus, it is our first trip to WDW as a family.  Please PM me if you can send them each a postcard. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3girlygirls

Hi everyone!  I'm brand spankin' new to the DIS boards!  LOVE LOVE LOVE this idea!  I have 3 girls and they would be soooo excited to get postcards from the princesses!  We are going May21-27, 2008 and we'd love to be Fairy GodMailers to someone else too!!! Since I'm new, I guess I don't have pm, so email to mckee5@tx.rr.com.  Thanks!!!


----------



## spiceycat

going to WDW this Sunday for 4 days - so will be glad to do some post cards.

so pm me the information.


----------



## Matt'nMeg'sMom

Matthew (8) and Megan (5) are going to AKL on April 22-24.  It's our first time there and we're super excited!!

Could anyone send them a postcard between now and then?  please-o-pretty-please?  PM or carolynpcarlson@yahoo.com 

hopefully it goes without saying that we'll be paying it forward too....


----------



## goofydadof3

Hello, We will be at the world march 15-22 and i can send two familes postcards.  please pm me and i will get the details.


----------



## Jakesmom504

I think this is such a fantastic idea!  We aren't going until Aug 30 but it's going to be DS's BIG birthday surprise in May.  I will definitely be checking back as it gets closer and would love to pay it forward as well!


----------



## cincymomof3

This is really a sweet idea!  I have a boy 7 and two girls 6 and 3 that would love to have a postcard sent to them.  (you can only send one and they'd share  )  We'd love to return the favor, we'll be there March 22-29.  I can't PM yet since I"m new.  I'm workin' on it


----------



## angeleyednj

This is such a great idea. 

I am going 4/18 if anyone needs one than.


----------



## mystikgarden

I had posted on the Pay it forward thread awhile ago. Someone gladly accepted to send my daughter a card. Never received it I made the mistake of telling my daughter and she was very disappointed. So if any of you kind Diser's could help. We are leaving March 28 arriving at Disney the 29th and will be their until April 5th. My daughter is 3 and she likes pretty much all of the princesses, Alice and Minnie too!


----------



## Fairyntraining

We did this for two of our friends but one of the post cards took over two weeks to get to them.  I mailed it our first day at the resort so I am not sure what happened.  This is a great idea but you might take that into consideration.


----------



## Callalily6

Looking for someone to do 2 fairygodmailers for us - one for my son and one for my daughter.  He LOVES Mickey and anything Princess for her would be great.

We will be there 1st week in May.  I can be a fairygodmailer for a couple of people.  PM me with details if you want.


----------



## thedeans

We will be at Disney on 3/19-3/28.  I would be happy to send a few postcards.  Just PM me with your information.


----------



## shadybabysmom

Sorry for such short notice, I am leaving for WDW on Thursday morning and will mail out postcards to first 5 that pm me. Please include your info that you want on cards.


----------



## angeleyednj

momof2disneyfans said:


> We are traveling to the World Sept 12-22 and would love it if someone could send 2 cards to my sons 2 and 4, I would love to do the same when we are there, so anyone needing let me know!!




I would love to help you out.  PM me with your info and I will send them a pstcrd when I arrive.  I tried to pm you back but I keep getting a message that I have too low of something.  Take care Jenn, NJ


----------



## sueh

My girls would love this.
They are so excited about our upcoming trip in July.

So if anyone could send them a postcard and I will surely return the favor when I go would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Sue


----------



## SavvyMommy

We are going to be leaving for Disney the first week of April and I would absolutely love it if someone could send my 2.5 year old daughter and my 4 year old nephew a postcard!!!

We will be there April 5th through the 11th, so we would love to also send a postcard to pay it forward!

Please pm me and let me know so I can send our addresses out. Thank you so much!

ETA: this was my first post, so I cannot send PMs and I am not sure if I can receive them. I can give anyone who replies my email address to pass along the information though. THANK YOU!


----------



## momof2disneyfans

I have 2 boys who would love to recieve postcards! We will be traveling to WDW May 9- 17, if anyone is willing to ssend them postcards please PM me!

Thank you so much!
Tracy


----------



## ivet

I would love to help anyone out, but I cannot PM either (VERY NEW)  I can send out postcards anytime, since we try and get to WDW at least every other week.  I live in Orlando  , so if times a crunch I can send them from our local PO. 

hope to help, Ivet


----------



## ivet

momof2disneyfans said:


> I have 2 boys who would love to recieve postcards! We will be traveling to WDW May 9- 17, if anyone is willing to ssend them postcards please PM me!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> Tracy




I just got your PM, but since I cannot reply. PM your info. Did you want a postcard for ea. son?? Names, which character, when u need them and adrs.  

happy to help     Ivet


----------



## craigs bride

this thread is a brillant idea ........we wont be visiting disney until next sept 2009 ......but if this is still going then i would be very willing to send some postcards out


----------



## luv2saveabuck

We will be visiting WDW 3/25-30 and would gladly help out a family or 2 in this manner.  PM me with your info and we'll help spread the magic.


----------



## soontobewed07

We will  be at WDW March 31st to April 5th I would be happy to help just give me an idea on what to write or what is involved and PM me your info. We would be more than happy to do this also include any details you would like put in.


----------



## DisDancerina

I'll be there July 1st through the 9th. Can we get a postcard please? Thank you so much!


----------



## SavvyMommy

ivet said:


> I would love to help anyone out, but I cannot PM either (VERY NEW)  I can send out postcards anytime, since we try and get to WDW at least every other week.  I live in Orlando  , so if times a crunch I can send them from our local PO.
> 
> hope to help, Ivet



If you aren't already sending a bunch out, would you mind sending one to my daughter and my nephew? We are going to Disney World April 5 and I know they would just get such a kick over this!


----------



## Grumpy_Doc

I had someone bless my children with a mailing ... they shrieked with excitement and had that magical Disney glow in their eyes ... now their unbridled enthusiasm is a torrent of ceaseless anticipation!!

I would, in turn, love to bless a family or two with a mailing from WDW.  Please respond with a PM - I'll send out a total of 6 postcards.


----------



## ASchneider

Hi all! 
I sent out 2 PMs but dont know if they worked, as I am a newbie here.

I have 4 children that would LOVE to get some postcards from their favorite characters.  But as you can see, the trip is coming up waaaaay tooo soon!  ( I am not nearly as ready as I should be!)  So, postcards would have to be sent out soon, to get here in time for us leaving on 3/29/08.

girl - 12 (turning 13 at WDW!!!), loves pooh
boy - 10, likes pirates of carribean
girl - 9, loves tinkerbell
girl - 5, loves princesses, especially Ariel  (we are going to a princess lunch at Norway while at WDW)

Please let me know.  If I dont get any PMs, I will look at replys here to see if I am missing out on them.

Thank you sooooo much.
Anita


----------



## MegansMom

soontobewed07 said:


> We will  be at WDW March 31st to April 5th I would be happy to help just give me an idea on what to write or what is involved and PM me your info. We would be more than happy to do this also include any details you would like put in.



I just sent you a PM--let me know if your offer is still available and I will send you back the necessary info!  TIA

Also, to anyone else who might need a mailing, I am going down June 6th, so I could send out a postcard to anyone going out later in the summer or rest of the year.  I did this last year when we went in November--it is so much fun to share the magic with others!  PM me if you are interested!!!


----------



## cincymomof3

I just want to say thank you to the person who sent my 3 their post cards.  They got them and LOVED it!  

We would love to return the favor to another family.  We'll be there the 20th-30th.


----------



## lynette j in la

We are going in July and I'd be happy to pass  on  the magic then!
Please PM me if you can play Tink while you are at WDW!
thanks,
Lynette


----------



## nmccrea

We are going Oct.13-21.My DD 8 loves all things Princess(espescially Sleeping Beauty).Would someone be able to send to her.Just a word of warning we live in Canada.If someone is willing send me a PM please,and I will give our info.Also I am willing and able to send some back,just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## wannabePRINCESS

We are going to Disney April 17th -22nd and I would absolutely be SOOOOO HAPPY   if someone could send my 2 boybarians (ages 10 and 6) cards from their "friends".

Would be happy to send one out in return for someone else to pay it forward.

Please pm me about either! Thank you so much!


----------



## hoosiergirl7

We are headed to WDW the 23-29th of April and DS can't stop talking about it.  If someone would be willing to send him a Mickey Mouse postcard within the next week or 2 while on vacation there saying that Mickey is looking forward to seeing him in a few weeks I would be forever grateful.  

Please PM me for address information.

Thanks!!!


----------



## mejkjj97

I am heading to Disney April 20th-25th.  
I would love if someone could send my daughter and nephews (brothers) each a post card.  My nephew is 4 and is besides himself about going.  
We would be willing to do the same in return.
Please PM me and let me know.  

Thanks
Kim


----------



## indigoxtreme

We will be happy again to spread some pixie Dust.  This will be our 4th time.  Just let us know name address favorite character and any special info that tink or mickey would only know.

If you cannot PM me my e-mail is indigoxtreme@aol.com

Lynn:


----------



## tbrown801

Hi Jillian,
I couldn't PM you, if you could be a fairygodmailer to our two grandchildren I would really appreciatte it.  Please let me know, and I will send you are details.
Thanks Tina



soontobewed07 said:


> We will  be at WDW March 31st to April 5th I would be happy to help just give me an idea on what to write or what is involved and PM me your info. We would be more than happy to do this also include any details you would like put in.


----------



## tbrown801

Hi Ivet,
I have a friend who would love to have some cards sent ASAP.  Can you send some this week?  Can you send me your e-mail address to give to her?Thanks Tina


----------



## megveg

im going to Disney May 24-31st, and would LOVE to send something to someone PM me with your info and some info that only *Mickey* would know


----------



## algg

We are going down to Disney April 22-28th and I am looking for someone to send my grandchildren a postcard.  There are 4 of them. If someone would be so kind I would appreciate it.  
I will be glad to return the favor and send 6 postcards out when we are there. Please p.m. me so I can give you the names and addresses.  Also you can p.m. me with the name and address of kids you would like me to send postcards to.


----------



## tydna

We have an upcoming trip the first week of June.  I would love it if someone could send something to my DD (5) who is crazy about the princesses and fairies.

Thank you SO much (in advance).

We will gladly return the favor anytime between June 1-5, 2008.


----------



## twinmom319

We've got a trip coming up April 24-May1.  My twin princesses would LOVE it if they got a postcard ...

and I'll be happy to return the favor or pay it forward. PM me for addresses or if you want me to send your kidlets a note from disney...


----------



## bxtx

I just did the Fairy Godmailer thing for a couple of DIS'ers, plus a friend's kids and their cousins.


You have to go looking for postcards, its not very obvious nor a big seller at WDW (EPCOT, AK or MK).

Secondly, there is not a big selection so PLEASE when you give your request, please allow some flexibility on the character!

I ended up buying a "Princess" book of 8 cards for $5 and a more generic "Top 5" book too, as I had a few to send so $10 + tax.  But it's not easy to get very specific characters!

I would also say, take your own stamps with you as there is not a post office on site. I got looked at strangely by several CNs when I asked for the nearest mail box!

And finally, if you hand them into customer services (say on Main St) written and stamped i.e. ready to go, they will send them for you! You *may* also be able to ask for the character to sign them too (didn't do that myself).

That said, 2 of our cards (inc. the one I sent to MY kids) hasn't shown up yet, and its been 20 days.

Hope this helps future Fairy Godmailers 

Bex


----------



## aholmesy44

Going April 20th to the 27th..would anyone mind sending my 8 year old son a card? I will also happily do it for anyone while im down there too.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi Everyone....Hoping to have 3 postcards sent, arrival date is April 19th
1 for a 10 year old boy and the other 2 for twin girls 8 years old.

Happy to do the same when we are there in June. I have done it 2x before so I have references

Thank you!!!!


----------



## tydna

I got postcards in the photo/souvenir center @ EPCOT, next to Spaceship Earth.

I mailed from the hotel lobby.

It was less than a week arriving.

 



bxtx said:


> I just did the Fairy Godmailer thing for a couple of DIS'ers, plus a friend's kids and their cousins.
> 
> 
> You have to go looking for postcards, its not very obvious nor a big seller at WDW (EPCOT, AK or MK).
> 
> Bex


----------



## Avonlady1001

We'll be in Disney May 20-23.  I'd love to send out a few.  We did this last year when we went and it was wonderful!

If anyone will be in the weeks prior and have room to send one more, can you PM me?  My DD, 3 would love one from Mickey and friends!  She's so excited to go.

Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy_Doc

I attempted a response to your PM's regarding fairy godmailings, but was unable (arrghhh, my post count is too low).  So allow this to suffice as my assurance that we'd love to send postcards to your respective clans.  Could you both please PM me with your e-mail addresses so we can exchange the needed info.

Thank You


----------



## lyssak

I would love this too. 

My family will be there the week of Thanksgiving.  I don't think I can PM anyone since I am new but would still love to do this.  Such a great idea. 

Lyssa


----------



## newtodis

Oh my gosh!  I never thought of sending one before or after the trip! What a great idea!!!  I would love to take part in this and can also certainly send some post cards if needed.  We'll be there mid-September and mid-December.  Feel free to PM me if you need post cards sent or if you can send some.  Please include an email address as I think I'm still too new to PM.

THANKS!!!


----------



## nmccrea

Newtodis,I sent you a PM.
My email is nmccrea@shaw.ca if you are unable to get it.

Thanks
Nicole


----------



## ourwaytodisney

We Are Leaving  On June 13th. I Would Love Have Someone Send My Daughter A Postcard. I Will Gladly Do The Same For Someone. We Did This Before And She Loved It. She Likes Cinderella, Belle,mickey, Minnie. Anybody Would Be Great.
Thanks!


----------



## Deedlbugg

Anyone going in the next few weeks? I would love a postcard for my son and daughter. We are going April 30th and would be happy to send out a few for someone else. Please PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I was wondering if someone could send a postcard to my DD. We are going May 17-24 and would be happy to do the same for someone else.


----------



## crzy4my2

We are leaving on 4/16. Is anyone leaving and coming back before then? I did have someone that said they would send my kids a post card but their trip is already over and I am afraid that the post card might of gotten lost.

thanks to anyone who can send one..
I also posted that I can send a post card.. I have one Dis. friend I am sending to so I can do 2 more.


----------



## algg

I am still looking for someone to send cards to my grandchildren, I will be glad to send to others.  We have only a short time,  we are leaving this April 23rd, so would need someone going down very shortly.  There are 4 grandchildren, ages 2,4,4,7. Thanks.


----------



## Tommys Mommy

Hello!! Our family will be at WDW from June 1-7. Is anyone willing to send out postcards sometime in May? I have DS7 & DD5; we'd only "need" one postcard for both of them!

Also, I'm willing to send out a few postcards while we are there (June 1-7). Please PM me. Thanks!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Still looking for someone for 2- 8 year old girls and a 10- year old boy, keeping my fingers crossed...they leave April 19th!  TIA


----------



## ggoogs

Hello everyone, we will be leaving for  Disney on May 21st 2008, would anyone be willing to send post cards to our 2 daughters,  Marissa (10) Jenna 
(3)  I thank you in advance for your time. Please feel free to email me at ggoogs@aol.com


----------



## Krischaser

Hi my 2 nephews and niece are going to disney for the first time and I would love if someone could mail them a postcard.  It would not only be great for them but also surprising for the parents.  Please let me know if this is possible and I will email you their addresses.  Thanks


----------



## indigoxtreme

indigoxtreme said:


> We will be happy again to spread some pixie Dust.  This will be our 4th time.  Just let us know name address favorite character and any special info that tink or mickey would only know.
> 
> If you cannot PM me my e-mail is indigoxtreme@aol.com
> 
> Lynn:



We still have a few more spots available.  Just let me know if you need postcards sent.  Our time frame is May 25th through May 31


----------



## mom2twingirls

Hi everyone, We will be going for our girls 4th birthday(May 17th).  They have never been and I think this is a great idea, I know they would have a fit and be all excited since they dont know that we are going, it is a surprise!  I would love to have a post card sent to them if possible!  They are HUGE Princess fans, they love everything Disney!  TIA!


----------



## ivet

I get mine at walmart and mail them from the nearest PO.  I know I have seen a mail box in the park, but I cant remember where.   (there is a Walmart off of sandlake/I4 for those of you driving in from the airport)

ivet



bxtx said:


> I just did the Fairy Godmailer thing for a couple of DIS'ers, plus a friend's kids and their cousins.
> 
> 
> You have to go looking for postcards, its not very obvious nor a big seller at WDW (EPCOT, AK or MK).
> 
> Secondly, there is not a big selection so PLEASE when you give your request, please allow some flexibility on the character!
> 
> I ended up buying a "Princess" book of 8 cards for $5 and a more generic "Top 5" book too, as I had a few to send so $10 + tax.  But it's not easy to get very specific characters!
> 
> I would also say, take your own stamps with you as there is not a post office on site. I got looked at strangely by several CNs when I asked for the nearest mail box!
> 
> And finally, if you hand them into customer services (say on Main St) written and stamped i.e. ready to go, they will send them for you! You *may* also be able to ask for the character to sign them too (didn't do that myself).
> 
> That said, 2 of our cards (inc. the one I sent to MY kids) hasn't shown up yet, and its been 20 days.
> 
> Hope this helps future Fairy Godmailers
> 
> Bex


----------



## ivet

If anyone is still in need of postcards sent, please let me know.   I just picked up a few more cards from walmart today and can send them out from my local post office.  it will come from Orlando - which I don't think coming from WDW would be any different  

ivet - passing along some pixie dust


----------



## ourwaytodisney

i will be there june 14 - 21. i will send out 6 for anyone. just pm me.
thanks!


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

We are there May 11-18 and would be happy to send out 6.  Just PM me the info.  DD14 and DD9 will enjoy picking out postcards and sending them!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

ivet said:


> If anyone is still in need of postcards sent, please let me know.   I just picked up a few more cards from walmart today and can send them out from my local post office.  it will come from Orlando - which I don't think coming from WDW would be any different
> 
> ivet - passing along some pixie dust



I would LOVE if you could send 3! Twin girls & a ten year old boy!!!!


----------



## Avonlady1001

bxtx said:


> [*]I would also say, take your own stamps with you as there is not a post office on site. I got looked at strangely by several CNs when I asked for the nearest mail box!
> 
> [*]And finally, if you hand them into customer services (say on Main St) written and stamped i.e. ready to go, they will send them for you! You *may* also be able to ask for the character to sign them too (didn't do that myself).
> 
> [*]That said, 2 of our cards (inc. the one I sent to MY kids) hasn't shown up yet, and its been 20 days.
> [/LIST]
> 
> Hope this helps future Fairy Godmailers
> 
> Bex



Just wanted to add:
If you are staying onsite, they sell stamps at every resort gift shop, and every resort has a mailbox.   Makes it nice & easy.  Also, they sell postcards at the gift shops, but like this poster says, they are a bit expensive & they don't have many choices.


----------



## ivet

pm me with the info and i'll get them in the mail today.

ivet


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Ivet...thank you so much I sent you a PM!


----------



## Disneylush

I leave next monday the 14th and I would be wiling to be a fairy God Mailer again. 

I did this in Jan.  loved it! 

I buy my postcards from POP and I buy the Disney stamps from them as well. I mail them on main street USA.

Please PM me.


----------



## ssmith010

hi - I am looking for a fairy godmailer for little girl and would be happy to send postcards to other families going in June / July. We will be there 5/31 to 6/7. Thanks.


----------



## mom2twingirls

Disneylush said:


> I leave next monday the 14th and I would be wiling to be a fairy God Mailer again.
> 
> I did this in Jan.  loved it!
> 
> I buy my postcards from POP and I buy the Disney stamps from them as well. I mail them on main street USA.
> 
> Please PM me.





I tried to pm you but my post count is too low since I just joined.  can you email me?  My girls would love it!!

momoftwins51704@aol.com

Thanks!


----------



## Krischaser

Hi my two nephews and niece are going to disney for the first time and I would love to surprise them with a postcard from disney if anyone can help please email me Zoooodie@sbcglobal.net  Thanks


----------



## ivet

Krischaser said:


> Hi my two nephews and niece are going to disney for the first time and I would love to surprise them with a postcard from disney if anyone can help please email me Zoooodie@sbcglobal.net  Thanks




Consider this one done!!  

ivet


----------



## Krischaser

Thank-you so much  Ivet I can hardly wait for them to get them.


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Will be at WDW May 17th through 24th and willing to send out 5 postcards.  PM me with info!


----------



## enlmomma

I am leaving April 19 and will be there until the 26th I can send a couple more post cards if anyone wants me too.  Just PM me

lynn


----------



## Whitemarshmom

We are going to Disney the week of May 17th-24th. I would love to have a Fairy God Mailer mail a Mickey and friends post card to my son before we leave.. I am certainly willing to do the same for anyone who needs. Please email me at mary.roesner@conectiv.com if you aan be my sons fairy godmailer or if I can be yours 

Thank you!!


----------



## Whitemarshmom

We are going on our 1st Disney Trip, May 17th-24th. I would love it if someone could send my 3 and a half  year old son a post card. I cant seem to PM anyone, so please email me at mary.roesner@conectiv.com

I am already a fairy godmailer for one family.... I could do another, but I would like to be sure that I can find someone for my son, please email me at mary.roesner@conectiv.com


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

ivet said:


> Consider this one done!!
> 
> ivet


 
IVET thank you so much!!!!!! All 3 kids received there cards & the oldest one even commented on the stamps & different handwriting that it must be from Mickey & friends!!!!
I can't thank you enough for such a wonderful treat!!!!


----------



## ssmith010

Whitemarshmom said:


> We are going on our 1st Disney Trip, May 17th-24th. I would love it if someone could send my 3 and a half  year old son a post card. I cant seem to PM anyone, so please email me at mary.roesner@conectiv.com
> 
> I am already a fairy godmailer for one family.... I could do another, but I would like to be sure that I can find someone for my son, please email me at mary.roesner@conectiv.com



Sorry, I would be happy to send one to your son but I won't b there until 5/31 to 6/7. If anyone is going after those dates and wants me to send a postcard let me know.


----------



## mom2twingirls

We are going May 17th, for our twin DD's 4th birthday, would love for them to get a post card.  I would also be willing to send some too when we get back if needed.

Please email

momoftwins51704@aol.com

Thanks!!!
Tara


----------



## LittleBoPeep

Still have a couple of spots left... we are there May 17th through 24th... PM me with info including fave character or special events/celebrations/meals!


----------



## RJH

I'd be happy to do this for anyone who needs.  Family and I will be there 4/26 thru 5/3.  Give a yell if I can help!


----------



## Mirb1214

We will be leaving for WDW June 8th.  I know my 3 kids would LOVE to get a special postcard from their favorite characters before we leave.  If someone would be willing to do this for me, please email me at _Mirb10897@aol.com_.  I will gladly return the favor to someone else when we're there in June!

TIA!!


----------



## dlstc

I PM'd RJH, but haven't heard back so....

DD8 (Catherine - Fab Five fan), DD6 (Claire - LOVES Chip and Dale) and DS1 (Lewis, who knows Mickey) would love to received a postcard(s), if anyone is willing.

I'll gladly "pay it forward" when we are there May 17th-24th.

PM or email me for my address: dlstc1@gmail.com 

Thanks!
Diana


----------



## Mickeyherewecome123

Hi all,
We are going to be in Disney May 2-9 and I am willing to mail out 4 Fairy godmailers out. 
PM me with your childs name, address and who is their fav character.

Have a great day
Fran


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Whitemarshmom: 

I sent you an e-mail and a pm.


----------



## Mickeyherewecome123

I still have two openings.  


Mickeyherewecome123 said:


> Hi all,
> We are going to be in Disney May 2-9 and I am willing to mail out 4 Fairy godmailers out.
> PM me with your childs name, address and who is their fav character.
> 
> Have a great day
> Fran


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

We will be there for the Halloween party. Some where in October


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Tell them it is so fun. Coll rides and everything.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I love the Cinderella's castle


----------



## Sha

I need 16 Fairy God mail names and addresses to send out during May 15th-19th. They can be for anyone who is going after that time or just wanting a hello from WDW. I am not sure if I can promise a certain character or not. I would like a name and address, age and character (just in case). Sorry but my limit has to stick. If you have more than one child in a house hold, that is fine. Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## tyniknate

We don't go until September but would love to have someone be our family godmailer. We, in turn, would love to do this for some other families while we are there. 
If someone would email me I could give their names and ages. 
Also, if you need some done while we are there Sept. 17-24, please send an email. We'd be willing to send 5 or 6.


----------



## tyniknate

Sorry forgot to include my email address:
tyniknate@msn.com


----------



## Sha

tyniknate said:


> We don't go until September but would love to have someone be our family godmailer. We, in turn, would love to do this for some other families while we are there.
> If someone would email me I could give their names and ages.
> Also, if you need some done while we are there Sept. 17-24, please send an email. We'd be willing to send 5 or 6.



Sent you a PM with an email addy


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> I need 16 Fairy God mail names and addresses to send out during May 15th-19th. They can be for anyone who is going after that time or just wanting a hello from WDW. I am not sure if I can promise a certain character or not. I would like a name and address, age and character (just in case). Sorry but my limit has to stick. If you have more than one child in a house hold, that is fine. Please PM me. Thanks!



I still need to fill some spots for some FairyGod mail... send me a PM... just trying to get everythinng ready before I go on my trip. Thanks!!!


----------



## staci

Anyone need a last minute fairy godmailer!?? We arrive in WDW on Saturday the 26th and I would be glad to mail a postcard or two! Just pm me your info....


----------



## ivet

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> IVET thank you so much!!!!!! All 3 kids received there cards & the oldest one even commented on the stamps & different handwriting that it must be from Mickey & friends!!!!
> I can't thank you enough for such a wonderful treat!!!!



Your very WELCOME!!!!  I just had to have those disney stamps ya know.   I knew that some of the older ones would look a little closer  so I had to get the stamps and sign the cards a bit different  

Thank you for the update. It was as much fun sending as I bet it was receiving  

ivet


----------



## ivet

Mirb1214 said:


> We will be leaving for WDW June 8th.  I know my 3 kids would LOVE to get a special postcard from their favorite characters before we leave.  If someone would be willing to do this for me, please email me at _Mirb10897@aol.com_.  I will gladly return the favor to someone else when we're there in June!
> 
> TIA!!



If not I live here and will be able to send you some postcards if needed. 

ivet   spreading a little pixie dust


----------



## jessrowe

I'd love to send some and receive one for my daughter!  We'll be there September 20-24.  I tried to pm but got an error message.  I'm new here so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Sha

jessrowe said:


> I'd love to send some and receive one for my daughter!  We'll be there September 20-24.  I tried to pm but got an error message.  I'm new here so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong!



I think I recall you have to be able to reach a certain number of posts before you can PM. You can go over to the birthday thread and do wishes to people to get your post count up. Who were you trying to PM? I can do that if you need one still and hadnt heard from anyone yet.


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> I need 16 Fairy God mail names and addresses to send out during May 15th-19th. They can be for anyone who is going after that time or just wanting a hello from WDW. I am not sure if I can promise a certain character or not. I would like a name and address, age and character (just in case). Sorry but my limit has to stick. If you have more than one child in a house hold, that is fine. Please PM me. Thanks!



JessRowe I sent you a PM if you are interested with an email address to reply too.


----------



## ourwaytodisney

We will be at Disney world June 14 -21. We would love to send out 10 postcards. i haven't had anyone send me ther names. We did this 3 years ago and we had a good time. Please pm if you would like us to send your child one.
thanks!


----------



## RobAudJuliaMaya

Hello,

I'm too new to be able to send out PM's. Can someone help me out?

Looking for a fairy godmailer to send my daughters some postcards. We're travelling August 23-September 1. My email address is talktoaudrey@hotmail.com
 Send me an email and I'll give you our address and particulars.

Thanks!


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> I need 16 Fairy God mail names and addresses to send out during May 15th-19th. They can be for anyone who is going after that time or just wanting a hello from WDW. I am not sure if I can promise a certain character or not. I would like a name and address, age and character (just in case). Sorry but my limit has to stick. If you have more than one child in a house hold, that is fine. Please PM me. Thanks!



There are 6-8 left.. didnt count LOL and if I have 2 extra that is fine


----------



## disnewbie262

I am new (obviously) and going to DW with my son for his first trip & my first trip in nearly 30 years.....

I want to have fairy godmailers send him cards leading up to the trip in December, but I can't figure out how to instant message those who have offered.

Thanks!


----------



## disnewbie262

before I can send a PM?


----------



## Sha

disnewbie262 said:


> before I can send a PM?



I think its 10... I dont remember though... and I am not sure where the thread is (what its under) but there is one for birthdays... and just go and wish strangers LOL happy birthday to get your post count up!


----------



## staci

I am still willing to send a few out next week... havent gotten any pm's yet so I just wanted to post I am still available!


----------



## Tink9206

I am willing to send 5 post cards while my family is down there. Just pm me your info and anything special you would like written on the cards. My daughter just got hers the other day and was so incredibly excited.

Melisa


----------



## Sha

Sha said:


> I think its 10... I dont remember though... and I am not sure where the thread is (what its under) but there is one for birthdays... and just go and wish strangers LOL happy birthday to get your post count up!





Jazzy88 said:


> I've tried PM'ing a couple of people but always seems to get an error message. I'm not sure if it's because I'm new or what.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking for someone to be a fairy godmailer to my two little girls before we leave for WDW at the end of May.
> 
> Please email me at jdwmba@yahoo.com if you would be willing to do this.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff... try adding more posts... you need to have reached a certain amount before you can PM.... you will be able to reply to and receive PMs from others at this time (until you reach that magic number).


----------



## Livin4DisneyTime

hey Staci sent a PM responce to your post


----------



## Sha

Jazzy88 said:


> Thanks Sha - my posts are getting up there. I'm not sure of the purpose behind needing 10 posts to PM - but oh well!



Looks like you are there  

I still have spots left too... I will check my count later. I have to go to hosp for preceptorship. Dont forget to spread some magic!


----------



## staci

Im full - thank for the replies!


----------



## SweetAmy31

I'm leaving on Mother's day (May 11-18) to go to WDW for the first time since I was very little. From reading all the info on this forum thing (which I'm totally new too, obviously) I am really starting to feel the magic of Disney so I'd like to pay that magic forward.

If you want me to send a postcard to your little one msg me. I'll need the name of the little one, address, and when your going. And please dont use to much letter lingo, half the time I don't know what ppl on here are saying. LOL!


----------



## SweetAmy31

I sent a PM to Staci, but I dont know if it wnet thru cause I'm new here too. If any one is going to be in WDW between now and May 8 or so, please let me send you my info so you can be our Fairy Godmailer. My 2 boys would get such a kick out of it and When we go on Mother's Day to the 18th I'd love to pay forward the magic to another family.

Thanks so much. This forum has really put me in the Disney mood! I'm so excited these days, I cant stand it!


----------



## Reneeaiko

Sha said:


> Looks like you are there
> 
> I still have spots left too... I will check my count later. I have to go to hosp for preceptorship. Dont forget to spread some magic!



Sha,
I just PM'd you.  Take a look and let me know if it will work out.  I forgot to mention in the PM that we will be more than happy to "pay it forward" when we go...


----------



## ehstrojette

we are going May 30-june 7th. when can I ask for postcards to be sent to my kids??

I will do the same for people when I go also


----------



## Sha

Reneeaiko said:


> Sha,
> I just PM'd you.  Take a look and let me know if it will work out.  I forgot to mention in the PM that we will be more than happy to "pay it forward" when we go...



Got it... and I dont have any children. I just like sharing the magic.


----------



## Sha

I have filled the 16 Fairy God Mail that I was looking for. Thanks for the responses. Sorry I can not assist any others. Good luck as I am sure someone will help out


----------



## Sha

ehstrojette said:


> we are going May 30-june 7th. when can I ask for postcards to be sent to my kids??
> 
> I will do the same for people when I go also



you can ask anytime


----------



## MrsWaltDisney86

I am planning on goingto the World May 18th through the 25th. If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer send just PM me. or e-mail me maquila91586@hotmail.com Just send the info i need and a special character *I will try* 

Just keep in mind the time frame it takes for postcards to go throug the mail!


----------



## Reneeaiko

Sha said:


> Got it... and I dont have any children. I just like sharing the magic.



YIPEEE!!  I wish I could put a little camera on the driveway so I could see my DD's face when she realizes the postcard is for her (and her brother)!!  Thanks Sha!!  I will be sure to post here when it gets closer to us leaving so I can 'repay' someone else!!


----------



## Sha

Reneeaiko said:


> YIPEEE!!  I wish I could put a little camera on the driveway so I could see my DD's face when she realizes the postcard is for her (and her brother)!!  Thanks Sha!!  I will be sure to post here when it gets closer to us leaving so I can 'repay' someone else!!



Oh yes!!! please post it here so I know. That is one thing that I wish everyone who asks for one would remember to do... I have had some who hadnt and I never knew if they got them.


----------



## Tray c

We are leaving for Disney May 23rd.  Can someone please send a postcard to my 8 year old boy and my 16 year old girl.  I will definitely repay the favor to someone while we are there.  Just PM me.  My kids would LOVE this.


----------



## ExhaustedMom27

I'm looking for someone who could mail a couple of postcards from WDW for me sometime in late-July.  I am going to WDW September 5-12 with my daughter and my (2) great-nieces, who have never been to WDW.  I already have the postcards and will write, pre-address, and stamp them....I just need someone to throw them in the mail while they are at WDW in July.  I figured I could send them to the "Fairy Godmailer" in a manila envelope sometime prior to his/her trip.

If someone would be willing to do this for me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LitlbitWraps

Is anyone going anytime before about May 8th? I have 2 that would love a Msg! We are going the 13th - the 18th and they are sooo excited!
Feel free to PM Me! I will deff Pay it forward when we are there!
Thanks!  
KA


----------



## mom-mom2three

I am going to Disney August 24th   if any one needs a Fairy Godmailer I will be glad to do it! I love helping spread the magic e-mail me at  disneyworlddora@yahoo.com


----------



## SweetAmy31

I'm not sure if any one got my posts or PMs. I'm still looking for someone to be a fairy godmailer for my 2 boys, whose first trip is on Mothers day to WDW. 

I am also looking for anyone who would like me to be a fairy godmailer for their kids. I havent got any PM's but i dont know if thats cause im so new here or what.

Let me know! I'm so excited about this trip...I already have both boys fully packed and me mostly (we dont leave for another 2 weeks). Is that sic or what?


----------



## momofpirates

I will be going to WDW from June 1 to June 8, 08.  I would love to send your kids a postcard.  Just send me a PM with what you'd like written on the card, the address it should go to and your kid's favorite characters (in order by preference).  I can't wait to make someone else's trip special!  I guess it doesn't have to be a trip, maybe a birthday or the end of their first year of school.  Whatever the occassion!


----------



## grandall

I will be in WDW from June 7-14, and I would be happy to mail a postcard to your kids.  The only thing is, I don't think I can send/receive PMs yet due to my post count being so low, but I'm working on it...


----------



## ourwaytodisney

I am going to Disney June 14 - 21. would be glad to send out 10 postcards. No response yet.
thanks.
Denise


----------



## pepperderr

I will be going June 13-21.  I will send out about 4 or 5 post cards.  If that is 2 or 3 kids per family, that will be the first 2 families to respond.  PM me.  Also, I just ordered some 37 cent disney stamps for the post cards.  I wanted to let you know you can get them here.  They are of course old ones but better than paying 41 cents for them to be used on a post card.  A regular post card stamp will be 27 cents and first class stamp is going up to 42 cents in 2 weeks.


----------



## spiceycat

going next week - so anyone going soon.

pm me your name, name of child (or who it is going too), address, favorite parks, character and movie.

plus when you are going!


----------



## mom4princesses

Just booked Disneyland trip for December 6-20th. My 5DDs don't know yet.  Is anyone able to send a postcard to break the good news.  They will be so excited.  Thanks for the help.

mom4princesses
Need to change name to mom5princesses


----------



## Aunt Michelle

spiceycat said:


> going next week - so anyone going soon.
> 
> pm me your name, name of child (or who it is going too), address, favorite parks, character and movie.
> 
> plus when you are going!



spiceycat / all - 

I am also going next week and would be happy to send postcards for upcoming trips. spicey, if you get a bunch of PMs and need to share off a few please PM to me, I'll be happy to do so.


----------



## BlueKangaroo

Hi all!

We are leaving May 10th, think a Godmother can get a postcard here by then?  I have 3 kiddos (well 4, but I don't think my 15 year old will appreciate it  ).

PM me please!

I'll be happy to send out 5 or so while I'm there May 12-17th.

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## xbwkq1v

I would love it if someone could send my 2 children a postcard from DisneyWorld. I will be happy to pay it forward while I am there. We will be there May 30th to June 8th.


----------



## xbwkq1v

forgot to include email - mistymeg1@yahoo.com


----------



## PaDisney02

We r going in Aug 08 and I would love it if someone could send my kiddies a post card sometime b4 Aug. If you would be interested e-mail me and I'll give you our address and names. Thanks
Rachalh02@aol.com


----------



## swanc02

Forgive me if I'm being dense.  Isn't this the same as Pay it Forward?  You ask someone to send a postcard to your kid(s) when they are at WDW and in exchange you offer to send postcards to someone elses kids while you are at WDW?


----------



## SweetAmy31

xbwkq1v said:


> I would love it if someone could send my 2 children a postcard from DisneyWorld. I will be happy to pay it forward while I am there. We will be there May 30th to June 8th.



xbwkq1v:
If you haven't got any takers yet. I'd be glad to send the postcards.  I'll be there from Mothers Day until the 18th, so I should be able to mail them by May14 or so. 
If you've posted 10 or more times by now you should be able to PM. So PM me if you can with the kids names, address, and an idea of what you want.
Amy


----------



## therealleigh

We are going 5/11 through 5/17.  I would be happy to send some postcards.  PM with address, names, dates going, any particulars.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, I'm heading on my first solo trip without the kids (or the ex!) May 16. Would love to help spread the magic, so the first 6 people to pm me with name, addresse, age, favorite character and any special message you'd like included and I'll be sure to include it in my plans. Glad to "pay it forward"!


----------



## xbwkq1v

SweetAmy31 said:


> xbwkq1v:
> If you haven't got any takers yet. I'd be glad to send the postcards.  I'll be there from Mothers Day until the 18th, so I should be able to mail them by May14 or so.
> If you've posted 10 or more times by now you should be able to PM. So PM me if you can with the kids names, address, and an idea of what you want.
> Amy



SweetAmy31
It would be great if you can send the postcards to my kids. Sorry but I don't know how to pm! have looked around the site but can't find anything on how to do it. If you could email me that would be great. mistymeg1@yahoo.com
Sharon


----------



## mom2aredhead

My son is 4.5 and he'd LOVE to get a postcard saying something like "See you Soon". He loves Mickey, and I think he has a little crush on Minnie (he still talks about how she let him kiss her on the nose  ) but really any non-princessy character would do. Only problem is that we're leaving next week, so it would have to go out really soon. You'd think with all the time I spend here, I would have paid attention to this thread before.  

I'll be happy to pay it forward when I get there. We'll be there 5/15-5/21.  I posted on the "pay it forward" thread on theme parks as well.

Sooo, anyone going to be there this week???


----------



## Livin4DisneyTime

Thanks to Staci for the postcards   DS loved his and thought it hillarious that DH got one from Tink


----------



## Livin4DisneyTime

Hey if anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer for end of June or July, I would be happy to help


----------



## indigoxtreme

xbwkq1v said:


> SweetAmy31
> It would be great if you can send the postcards to my kids. Sorry but I don't know how to pm! have looked around the site but can't find anything on how to do it. If you could email me that would be great. mistymeg1@yahoo.com
> Sharon




Sharon go to the top of the page under USERCP and click on then go to Edit Option look down the page and there is a check on box for you to allow private messages.  Click this on and you should be able to send and receive now.


----------



## Mrs264

I will be in WDW May 18-23 and will gladly send postcards. I'll take the first 5 people who email me at nursinghell@yahoo.com. Just give me the name, address, favorite character and if there's anything special that you want it to say.

Trisica


----------



## therealleigh

Still can send more postcards.  We are going 5/11 -17.  PM with particulars and I will be glad to send you one.


----------



## mom2twingirls

we will be there May 17th.  I can pick up 2 to mail for whoever emails me at

momoftwins51704@aol.com  before we leave

Please give specifics and in subject put Fairy Godmailer so I wont delete it!


----------



## truedisneyfan

I would love for someone to send my 2 a postcard DS(3) and DD(1).  We got back a couple of weeks ago.  It was our worst trip.  DS was fine the night we left to go.  Long story short went to the hospital for 8 hours while at WDW and he had pneumonia.  The only place we got to go was DTD.  So he did not get to see any of the characters.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I need a fairy god mailer to a girl (from Canada) going Sept 11th - can someone send one asap PM me if you can help

Thank you


----------



## mom2aredhead

truedisneyfan said:


> I would love for someone to send my 2 a postcard DS(3) and DD(1).  We got back a couple of weeks ago.  It was our worst trip.  DS was fine the night we left to go.  Long story short went to the hospital for 8 hours while at WDW and he had pneumonia.  The only place we got to go was DTD.  So he did not get to see any of the characters.



How awful for them!  We're leaving next week... Send me a PM with their particulars (ages, characters they like) and your address and I'll be sure to send them a postcard while I'm there.

I'm happy to see you have a hew trip planned.  I'm sure that one will be much better!


----------



## mom2aredhead

truedisneyfan said:


> I would love for someone to send my 2 a postcard DS(3) and DD(1).  We got back a couple of weeks ago.  It was our worst trip.  DS was fine the night we left to go.  Long story short went to the hospital for 8 hours while at WDW and he had pneumonia.  The only place we got to go was DTD.  So he did not get to see any of the characters.



I got your PM and responded


----------



## SnowWhite607

I am going June 15-25 and would be happy to send cars to someone. PM me and let me know address, fave characters, what you want it to say......I amy can even get a character sig on it since we'll be in line anyway.

Allyson


----------



## lntsmom

We're going May 29th and would be glad to send out two postcards.  You can e-mail me at bethwalsh@kudlfreemail.com with your info!  When I get my two families I'll come back and update!  Oh, be sure to let me know if there's a specific park you want the postcard to show!


----------



## SnowWhite607

I didnt even notice till now that I offered to send "cars" to someone! LOL! Make that carDs......


----------



## princessesx2

We will be going July 1st -7th .  I will mail to first 3 who email my @  mycurlygirls at hotmail dot com 
Please add fairy godmailer in subject
send address, names and ages, fav charcter and any message you want included.  

Jenn


----------



## pixiefairy

Hi!  I'll be at the parks June 15th through the 21st.  I'd be happy to send a few postcards out!  I am available for four....just email me at pixiedust814@sbcglobal.net.


----------



## abs730

Hi, just booked our trip for September.  I know it is far off, 124 days to be exact.  My son and I made our Disney countdown today on Mickey paper.  Anyway it will be son's first and my daughters first trip and my son who is 3  can not wait.  I was wondering if someone could send a postcard to him with characters on the card so he has an idea of what he will see when he is down there.  
I will again post closer to my dates down there if someone else needs the same!
Thanks


----------



## EMI

Hello,

This is my first time on this site, as it will be my families first time at WDW. Could someone let me know what this Fairy Godmother thing is and how it works? 

Thanks


----------



## dogodisney

abs730 said:


> Hi, just booked our trip for September.  I know it is far off, 124 days to be exact.  My son and I made our Disney countdown today on Mickey paper.  Anyway it will be son's first and my daughters first trip and my son who is 3  can not wait.  I was wondering if someone could send a postcard to him with characters on the card so he has an idea of what he will see when he is down there.
> I will again post closer to my dates down there if someone else needs the same!
> Thanks



How close to your trip do you want them sent? 
I will be going down Sept. 6-13th and will be happy to send them.



EMI said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time on this site, as it will be my families first time at WDW. Could someone let me know what this Fairy Godmother thing is and how it works?
> 
> Thanks



DISer "A"  who is going to Disney prearranges with DISer "B" to send a postcard(s) from Disney to whoever DISer "B" wants. Many will try to get a character to sign them, if not they will sign them themselves. Then DISer "B" in turn does it for someone else. 

Is there anyone going the middle to 3rd week of August? I would like to have a couple of postcards sent before our trip in Sept.

Thanks!


----------



## belmontmom

Hey everyone!! My family and I are going for the first time the last week of August and it would be very cool if someone could do this for us. We are in Moncton, NB!!
I also would love to return the favor for a few special little ones.
 Wanda


----------



## Aurora317

Editing to update: I'm sending out 3 postcards, and since my trip is so short I need to cap it there. So glad I can help share a bit of Disney magic with you all!
Meghan


----------



## mom2twingirls

I have the names/address of the people who need fairy godmailers, I will try to get a few extra in case someone else needs one after I get home!


----------



## Maureenmouse

I need a fairy god mailer for my 2 DDs.  We are going June 14th, so I would like it around the beginning of June.  PM me if you're available to send to them please.  They love princesses and Pooh.
Thanks,
Maureen

UPDATE: I FOUND SOMEONE TO HELP US.
THANKS!
MAUREEN


----------



## wantabetink

we will be at disney world july 15 that sounds wonderful if someone would send my DD a post card from arial i would greatly appreciate it. she wold be bowled over she will be 10 on this visit


----------



## WindyCityDisney

Hi!

I can send some postcards when we're down there in a few weeks.  Please PM me and then I'll send a confirming email.

If you get one from me, could you drop me a quick line?  They really make my day when I'm back from a trip.


----------



## ourwaytodisney

my daughter recieved her postcard today and was thrilled.
thanks so much!!!!
I would love to do the same for someone. we are leaving june 13 -21. iwould do 6 if anyone would like one for there child, email me.
thanks!


----------



## goofytetreault

I'm going from the 11th of august to the 20th, would be glad to send along some magic.


----------



## goofytetreault

Is there anyone going the middle to 3rd week of August? I would like to have a couple of postcards sent before our trip in Sept.


Would be glad to pass along the magic but I can't PM yet. I'll be there from the 11th to the 20th.


----------



## ethansmommy

subscribing


----------



## ethansmommy

This is a great idea.  I will be in Disney the first week of Sept (5-9) with my family and would like to be a fairy godmailer to. I would be happy to do this for the first 3 people who PM me with the info.  Also if anyone is going before me I would love to have someone send my son a postcard!


----------



## kschafer

I have room for 4 more postcards.  PM me if you would like one!
 My kids loved theirs and I would love to spread the magic.

Katie


----------



## sritter78

I would love for someone to send my daughter (2) a postcard mid-late June. We are going July 8-18. 

I would also be willing to send to someone else while we are there. 

Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## yjjohnston

1.  We will be down in WDW the week of June 24 - 28, 2008.  I can send a postcard to a little one who will be coming later.

2.  I NEED a fairy Godmother to send a postcard to my 3-year old daughter who will be visiting WDW for the VERY FIRST TIME!  Please PM me for her name & our home address.

Thank you VERY MUCH!
Yvette (one very excited Mouskateer wanna-be)


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer to send my two DS a postcard.  We are going to WDW in mid August.

I'd also be happy to be a fairy godmailer for the first 10 people who PM me.


----------



## lynette j in la

Hi CatesRDisneyFans, I can send to your boys.  I go the first week of July.  Please PM me your details!


----------



## aheape1979

We will be there from Sept. 10-15 and I would be glad to send postcards to the first 5 people who email or PM me.  I have a pretty good spam filter, so please put "fairey godmailer" in the subject line.  I hope to spread a little magic and help pay it forward!

aheape1979@yahoo.com


----------



## mjhd

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer to send my dd 10 & ds 7 separate "We Can't Wait To See You Again!" postcards from WDW.  We leave the beginning of September but anytime during the summer would be fine.  Please and thank you very much! 

I am also willing to return the favor when we go in early September for 4 people.  

Please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Reneeaiko

Sha said:


> I have filled the 16 Fairy God Mail that I was looking for. Thanks for the responses. Sorry I can not assist any others. Good luck as I am sure someone will help out



We had to leave town unexpectedly and while we were gone the Fairgod Mailer came.  DH, bless his heart put them back in the mail box and instructed DD (7) to check the mail.  We watched her run to the box and the look on her face was priceless.   I should have grabbed the camera.  She did a little happy dance  all the way up the driveway screaming to her brother (4) that they had gotten mail from Mickey and Donald.  She just couldn't believe that they knew she was coming and that they cared to send a postcard...GREAT job Sha!!

BTW, you also sent one to our travel partners.  The whole family was grateful to get a note from Aurora!!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Sha

Reneeaiko said:


> We had to leave town unexpectedly and while we were gone the Fairgod Mailer came.  DH, bless his heart put them back in the mail box and instructed DD (7) to check the mail.  We watched her run to the box and the look on her face was priceless.   I should have grabbed the camera.  She did a little happy dance  all the way up the driveway screaming to her brother (4) that they had gotten mail from Mickey and Donald.  She just couldn't believe that they knew she was coming and that they cared to send a postcard...GREAT job Sha!!
> 
> BTW, you also sent one to our travel partners.  The whole family was grateful to get a note from Aurora!!  Thanks so much!!!



Thank you for the post! I hadnt been checking here lately as I have been getting ready for another trip... this one not to WDW though I was there again last weekend..... I am thrilled to hear that they enjoyed it. I havent heard from everyone yet. I am hoping... as I did pass the prewritten/addressed postcard to friends to mail out to help out. I have only heard from a couple now. And only from one or two of the group that went where I sent it to their kids too. For those who ask about having them sent..please tell the FGMers as it makes us want to do it again and again.


----------



## stitchlover

We leave on June 6th for Disneyland (not the World this trip) and would be happy to send any mailers to anyone who is looking for them.  Just PM me.  I think we can do 5.


----------



## xbwkq1v

Thank you so much for sending my DD11 and DS6 the postcards from Disneyworld. They were so excited to get them. They called all their friends and took them to school to show everyone! Thanks again you gave them a wonderful start to their vacation!   
Sharon


----------



## mom4princesses

My girls got their card a few weeks ago.  We have just had so much going on, kids just started summer vacation and me with finals.  Any way we would like to thank Aunt Michelle.  My girls were telling everyone the Princesses sent them a note and that they (Princesses) couldn't wait to see them.  That was so cool.  Even my 10yr old was excited, at her age I am not sure what she still believes in.  I know she examined it because I heard her tell her sisters it must be from them because the stamp on it is from Orlando, Florida.  It made my heart melt  to know that maybe just maybe she still believes. Thanks again Aunt Michelle.


----------



## trcckdarby

we are leaving june 7th can any one mail my daughter  and two sons a post car?


----------



## maymom99

We are leaving June 26 and i would be happy to send a postcard to any little ones desiring...

PM me...I can do 5! 

Just send me the details...
hugs
Maymom99


----------



## goofytetreault

I'm looing for a Godmailer for my trip in August. I would need four postcards. Please PM me if your interested.
Also, I would be glad to be someone's Godmailer during my trip. I'm willing to do 8 postcards, first PM's with details will get them.


----------



## tinkerbell/pixie

We are leaving Aug.8th for WDW. I would like just one postcard sent to my autistic son. I are willing to mail three on our trip in Aug 2008.


----------



## ijlmcooper

My girlz and I are leaving for their 1st Magical Disney Trip on July 1st.....I am looking for someone to please send them each (2) a postcard. 
Please PM or email me! 
I will certainly be happy to send out ones during our trip! 
Please PM or email me!
Thank you!
Michelle


----------



## Mouseluvrs

We leave for WDW on June 13.....Is anyone going in the next week that could send 2 postcards (one for my 2 girls and one for my neice & nephew)??

I know this is short notice...but if anyone can do this I would be eternally grateful!! This is the kid's first visit.  
I would be willing to send 2-3 on my visit as well.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## noahdove

My 2 cherubs received their's this week and they are so excited!! Thank you so much


----------



## happybratpack

I'm looking for someone to send two "Can't wait to see you again!" postcards in the next month.  I'm more than willing to send 10 cards out during my July trip, just PM me the details.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## noahdove

I am willing to send 4 postcards out in August. Please pm me, with the name,address, favorite character and something else that they enjoy--food, color--etc..


----------



## TNdisneymom

We are heading down this Saturday June 7th ~ I will be glad to mail some postcards.  Just PM the details and the address!  We send some every trip

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## ourwaytodisney

we leave on the 13 th i have 5 slots left to send a postcard. pm if you would like for me to send your child one we would love to.


----------



## azcater

Hello, 

Would anyone be willing to send my 2 year old son a postcard??  We'll be happy to return the favor!


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm going from July 1st to the 9th... I can send one


----------



## hollisterluva92

First-I'd be willing to send out postcards. I have a few disney princess ones to send out if anyone wants one. PM me with your info. Also-Can someone send me and my brother one. We leave June 22nd. I'll PM anyone with info


----------



## Schlbdriver

Hi,
Still working on my post #'s so I can PM and send email info.
Thank you for your offer, I'll be PM shortly


----------



## inzfam4

Hello everyone. We are heading to POR from July 26 to August 3rd, and would be ever so grateful if someone could fairy godmailer our three disney troopers. We would be more than happy to do the same for a reasonable number of people while we're there during our stay. *We are getting very excited!*


----------



## momandseandodisney

I have room for 40 little princess 
I do up a letter from Cinderealla etc. 

Every year we do about 100+ I already have 75 on my list, we are going Sept 11th - 23rd (mailing out at WDW by the 15th of Sept) 
*
Please PM me*

Thanks to everyone last year for the stamp donations


----------



## momandseandodisney

oops I posted in the wrong section - please see my other post here


----------



## happybratpack

I was wondering if anyone could send a couple of generic postcards (castle, Mickey, etc) saying something along the lines of "can't wait to see you again" to two little ones?  We leave July 15th.  I'll be happy to return the favor next month. 

I'll be happy to send out 10 postcards next month...PM me if you're interested!


----------



## buckeyebill1995

happybratpack said:


> I was wondering if anyone could send a couple of generic postcards (castle, Mickey, etc) saying something along the lines of "can't wait to see you again" to two little ones?  We leave July 15th.  I'll be happy to return the favor next month.
> 
> I'll be happy to send out 10 postcards next month...PM me if you're interested!



PM me your info and I'll do it for you.   Anyone leaving this/next week that can send one to my DD and DN?


----------



## suggies08

I will be there Friday, if anyone needs one please PM me by Thursday.


----------



## buckeyebill1995

inzfam4 said:


> Hello everyone. We are heading to POR from July 26 to August 3rd, and would be ever so grateful if someone could fairy godmailer our three disney troopers. We would be more than happy to do the same for a reasonable number of people while we're there during our stay. *We are getting very excited!*



PM me your info and I can do it for you.


----------



## ammeador2

This is a wonderful idea! I am going Aug 22-27 and I would love for my DD and DS to get a postcard. My DD would be thrilled to death! And I would be more than willing to do the same for someone that is going after us. Just send me a message and let me know,if you could be mine, or  if you would like me to be yours.

Thanks


----------



## inzfam4

ammeador2 said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I am going Aug 22-27 and I would love for my DD and DS to get a postcard. My DD would be thrilled to death! And I would be more than willing to do the same for someone that is going after us. Just send me a message and let me know,if you could be mine, or  if you would like me to be yours.
> 
> Thanks




We'll be there from 7/26 to 8/3. If you don't coordinate with anyone else before then, e-mail us any info you want on the postcards no later than 7/24 and we'll be happy to send these to you. DM is really good at these. Just tell us what you want on it.


----------



## ammeador2

Thanks so much! I will keep this in mind. We are really looking forward to our trip. It will be here before I know it!


----------



## gailmt0727

Hi,

I need a fairy Godmailer to do me a favor, We will be at the grand Floridian Aug 23-30 and I would like someone to send my boy/girl twins a postcard from Mickey.  It's our first time going and they are SO excited!!
I will gladly send some out for others while I am there, just send me the info!

Thanks again!


----------



## Tink51

Will be there Friday thru Monday. Please PM by Thursday and I'll be glad to send a few cards


----------



## ijlmcooper

We are leaving 2 weeks from today! 
I will send postcards....................
PM me please....


----------



## LitlbitWraps

Hi We are going Aug 27th and the kids would so be excited to have a postcard from Mickey, Daisy or ??
They are 4, 2 and 16 mo and this is our first real Family Vacation!
Please PM Me if you will be able to help.
Thanks!
oops - Forgot to say we are going to Disneyland


----------



## ijlmcooper

ijlmcooper said:


> We are leaving 2 weeks from today!
> I will send postcards....................
> PM me please....




Still available....I must return the favor...Tink51 has agreed to send my girlz postcards! 
Thank you Tink51


----------



## robin09

Hi Everyone! Looking for a fairy Godmother for our yearly trip to Disney!  Of course, when I get down there, I'll pay it forward.  We'll be going Aug 25 - august 31.  DD is 9 and her favorites are Tink and Ariel.  Pm me if you can please help!  Thanks!


----------



## GrannySandy

We will be at Disney from July 5th to July 12th.  I would be glad to send out postcards for someone.

Is anyone going to Disney the next couple of days that could send out cards to my 4 granddaughters who will be going with me. They are 7 and 8 years old.  They would love to hear from Mickey


----------



## glitterkittyy

I can be a fairy godmailer.  I'm going to MK tomorrow so PM me fast if you want me to mail for you!

Edited:

List Full.....they'll go out from MK tomorrow.


----------



## GrannySandy

Earlier I ask for cards for my granddaughters.  Ooops  I didn't think my 4 year old grandsons would care about that but I have been told that I am wrong.  Is anyone going this week that could send cards to 2 cute 4 year boys?

Still have time myself to send out cards week of July 5th.  Please PM me if you need cards sent.  Thanks


----------



## daleswife

Im going August 15th through the 24th if anyone needs me to send post cards.  I could use them a few weeks before for my niece and 2 nephews and my daughter and son if anyone is willing to do that for me.  they need to go to two different addresses though.  Please PM me if you are willing to help me out!!!


----------



## amypdo

I would love it if someone would explain to me how this process works.  I know you pick up the cards while your there. But what do you right on it and do you sign the name of the character on the post card?


----------



## DisDancerina

amypdo said:


> I would love it if someone would explain to me how this process works.  I know you pick up the cards while your there. But what do you right on it and do you sign the name of the character on the post card?



I'm not sure either. This is kinda bumpin' it up.


----------



## FunkyDuck

I would love to be a fairy godmailer.  We don't go until November 9-18.  I would also love if someone could be my kid's fairy godmailer.  Granted I have a 16, 11, and my baby girl 1.  The two older ones will still love it.  It lends to the magic of our first Disney Trip.  I don't know if I have enough posts to PM as of yet...but PM me if anyone can be our godmailer.  I would love to put a smile on the faces of some little ones....just let me know!!!!


----------



## PrincessMom4

We are planned to go August 29 to Sept 4. If anyone wants me to be their fairy godmailer, just message me and give me the particulars. I would also like someone to be our fairy godmailer. We are driving down so we will be leaving the 27.


----------



## glitterkittyy

I buy the postcard that goes best with the child's interests.  Then I put a personal message on it like "I can't wait to see you in July" or "Happy 8th Birthday.  I hope to see you soon." then I sign it with the character's name.  I try to get it close to what's in my daughter's autograph books if I can.  If possible, I'll have the actual character sign it.  I've done that before if the wait isn't too awfully long.


----------



## zoeyh2000

I will be at WDW July 19-28 and woulld love to be a fairygodmailer. PM if you would like me to send your kids postcards. Also, we have 4 families (10 kids) going in my group if anyone would be willing to mail some cards to them.


----------



## zoeyh2000

gailmt0727 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a fairy Godmailer to do me a favor, We will be at the grand Floridian Aug 23-30 and I would like someone to send my boy/girl twins a postcard from Mickey.  It's our first time going and they are SO excited!!
> I will gladly send some out for others while I am there, just send me the info!
> 
> Thanks again!



I'd be glad to mail your kids postcards. We will be there July 19-28. Let me know.


----------



## Giga's-Mommy

I am going July 2nd and I would be more then happy to send out post cards can somone going this week do it for us.. Thanks Michelle PM or email me.. Thanks


----------



## princesscate

Oh this sounds so cool . . . My DD4 would LOVE it!   We'll be there from aug 20 to 26. It will be our first time as a family!  And she's so excited!
I'd be happy to be a fairy godmailer too!


----------



## DisDancerina

We can be a "Fairy Godmailer"! We'd be glad to send some postcards! I just received mine today, but I'm not sure who sent it! It was to Dani (Tink), Rosie (Cinderella) and JJ, William and Robert (Buzz). Whoever it was... Thank you!!! We sent a note to Rosie, JJ, William and Robert saying that Mickey sent them to us because he knew we were going to WDW! They'll be getting them soon! THANK YOU!


----------



## PrincessMom4

getting excited....sorry about other post...i wrote it to the wrong topic...sorry


----------



## ashbradnmom

Giga's-Mommy if your offer still stands to be a fairy godmailer I would absolutely love it. My DD6 loves princesses, Hannah Montana, HSM anything girly. My DS loves Mickey and will be turning 3 while we are gone. We are going August 4-14. Please let me know if you are interested. 
TIA


----------



## mom2cookies

hi,  My Dd(17) and I are going to WDW in September.    We are able to send out 4 cards.    If you would like us to send a card to someone, please send us a PM.    : )


----------



## PrincessKsMom

PrincessMom4 said:


> I agree you might have kept the comment quiet (doesn't mean you can't think it...its a  free country), BUT I don't know how they could not have even thought to lend a hand whether or not your child needed it. I have found that when some people our on vacation they relax, which some times means they are thinking "smartly" (ie i've had people bump into my baby and not said sorry or excuse me...that kind of mentality). I also agree with the life vest. I tried by myself to take four kids swimming (none of them could swim at all) and felt like I was on edge all the time. Lifejackets/vest are the best, you can relax a little more and not feel like if you turn for a hair of a second.




I think you might have posted this in the wrong thread?


----------



## huskrlovr

We will be at Disney July29-Aug3.  This will be mine and my childrens first time!!  Kayleligh8, Chloe6, and Jacob 5.  This is only my second post and to be honest I don't even know if this will be posted where it is supposed to be.  I guess if there is anyone that can send a postcard to my kids that would be great.  Send me an email!!


----------



## erinmc2

We are going to be going the week of August 24-30. If anyone would like to send my DD  2 and 3  a postcard that would be awsome. They would totally love it and I would so appreciate it. Its our  first WDW trip and we are so excited. I would also be willing to send to someone when we get there. Let me know if your interested and I'll send you my address. Thanks


----------



## holshouser

Giga's-Mommy.........This may be late notice but we would love it if you could send a postcard to my DD(8) and DS (2).  We are going to WDW July 8-13 and are more than happy to do this for someone else.


----------



## zoeyh2000

This is just the best thread. And I am soooo excited to be a fairy godmailer. We'll be there July 19-28 if anyone needs a postcard.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

This truly is such a fun thing.  I have been doing FGM for 4 years now and I have so much fun writing out the cards.  However, this year, I think my DD will finally appreciate it.  We are going Sept 5-13th.  Please PM me if you are going in August and can send DD a postcard OR if you are going after Sept 13th and would like me to send your child a card.  If you are requesting a card from me, please make sure to include "important" info such as: is this your first trip or is your child a veteran?, who is their fav. character?, are you celebrating anything special?, do you want me to mention anything special about the trip (ADRs, hotel name, etc)?


----------



## kellyk

We are taking our first trip to WDW on November 5, so if anyone wants a postcard mailed to their child for a date thereafter, please PM me the details (favorite disney character, special occasion, etc.., name, address).  I am willing to send out 5!

Thanks!


----------



## mom2cookies

hi, My Dd(17) and I are going to WDW in September. We are able to send out 4 cards. If you would like us to send a card to someone, please send us a PM. : )


----------



## bmderd2

We will be in Disney on Saturday!!  If anyone would like a postcard sent to their little one PM with the details!!  We would love to return the favor.  We can send out four.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Is there anyone going in July those days (10-13th) that could get an autograph for us from the Hansens in Norway? Those guys off Deadliest Catch? My nephew is crazy about this show and pretends to be a crab fisherman everyday! I would be so thrilled to be able to give him a photo and autograph. Can you make this auntie's wish come true?

Please pm me, I'll gladly trade seashells or taffy, or send something when we are there to return the kindness.  thankyou, Beth


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi Everyone,

I will be back at WDW July 31st and would love to send out some postcards again. It is just as much of a treat to send them and the kids that receive them!


----------



## philliesflyers

We will be in Disney for our first trip.  My DD and DS should be receiving their postcards this week.

I would love to return the favor.  PM me with our info (address, type of card, names of kids, and whatever else).

Amy


*** I can't take anymore requests:  Sorry***


----------



## Mom2gymnasts

Could someone send my 2 DDs postcards?  We are going July 28-Aug 4.  Another person said they would do this, but they took their trip in early June & never sent the cards.   Please PM me if you can do this.  We are doing this for several people when we go & I think my girls would love this too.


----------



## Eeyore18

We are going July  7th to the 15th.  I can send some postcards. Just let me know!


----------



## revjulian

KellyK,
    I just joined disboards and cannot send a PM.  Please PM me and let me know if you are still able to send a postcard for my daughter in Nov.  thanks.


----------



## chrissiecutie

Hi All,

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer to send my DS3 a postcard from Mickey before we leave for our Aug 9th Disneyland trip.  Anyone going to Dland and wouldn't mind popping something in the mail for a VERY excited Mickey fan??  By the way, it's his first trip!!  

I will of course pay it forward and be more then happy to send some little ones a postcard.  Please PM me and I'll put together a short list.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ammeador2

Hello all! We will be in WDW Aug 22 (check in very late) until Aug 27. If anyone needs some FGM cards just PM and let me know and I would be more than happy to send a couple.


----------



## AXOalum

ammeador2 said:


> Hello all! We will be in WDW Aug 22 (check in very late) until Aug 27. If anyone needs some FGM cards just PM and let me know and I would be more than happy to send a couple.



I am going to PM you right now - we are going Sept 20-27 and I will be happy to do this for someone else when we go!

ETA: I can't PM you yet  I have been a long-time lurker but just got around to registering so I don't have enough posts. I will try to go find 7 more things to post on and then I will PM you, but save me a spot please!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

ANYONE IN WDW NOW????

ACK!!! I totally forgot about this!!!

My sister is taking her 3 girls in 2 weeks-- anyone available in the next few days??

We're going in mid August and a friend is leaving the same day... could I ask for 2 more??

I will, of course, be more than thrilled to return the favor next month when we go!


----------



## khomer504

Hi!  We're going on our first disney trip August 3-10... if anyone is going in the next couple weeks and wouldn't mind sending a postcard to my daughter (6) and my almost 3 year old boy, I would be so grateful.  My daughter totally believes in magic and pixie dust, and this would fascinate her to no end.

More than happy to return to the favor for anyone going end of August or September.
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Reposting I'm arriving July 31st & then again December 13th.

If anyone would like postcards sent please let me know.


----------



## ammeador2

AXOalum said:


> I am going to PM you right now - we are going Sept 20-27 and I will be happy to do this for someone else when we go!
> 
> ETA: I can't PM you yet  I have been a long-time lurker but just got around to registering so I don't have enough posts. I will try to go find 7 more things to post on and then I will PM you, but save me a spot please!!!


 

Sure thing! Just keep on posting and PM me when you can. Just let me know what you want me to say, which characters and all that fun stuff!


----------



## FunkyDuck

Again...just wanted to put it out there...we are at WDW November 9-18.  If anyone would like us to be their Fairy Godmailer...we would be so happy to do it!!!  We were blessed to find someone to send to my three children and would love to Pay It Forward for another family.  Please PM me and we can set it all up.


----------



## Clared

Hi everyone!!!  I know I'm being a bit premature but we will be at WDW 1-14th December.  If anybody is after a postcard just PM me!!

Clare XX


----------



## family4christ

My family is going to WDW July 20-25 and my two children DD 7 & DS 4 would love to receive a post card!  

If you are going to be there and could do this then please let me know.  

I can also send one out for others when we get there.

BTW, I don't have very many posts so I will type my email below in a way that it won't kick me out.

april

family4christ@
embarqmail.com


----------



## Dawn-Marie

My family is going to WDW August 14-21 this year and I would love to participate in this activity!  We are going with my best friend and her two girls (and husband, too  ), too, and I'm sure she'd love to participate as well (we're both teachers and we'll do anything to promote literacy!).


Thanks!

Dawn-Marie

BTW - I'm in Canada, I don't know if this makes any difference!


----------



## Dawn-Marie

After reading some of the other posts, I realized that my original post wasn't very clear.

I would love to be a Fairy GodMailer to another family while I'm in Disney and I know that my best friend (who is coming with us with her family) would, too.  We are going to be there August 14 - 21st.

If there is anyone going to or currently in Disney that could send out a postcard to my boys (ages 9, 4 and 1, so it would mostly be for the 4 yr old) and/or for my girlfriend's girls (ages 3 and 5), we would be most appreciative.

I'm still "earning my ears", so here is my email split up:

maisonmoose@
sympatico.ca

Thanks!

Dawn-Marie


----------



## zoeyh2000

My family and I will be at WDW July 19-28 and would be happy to send out a few more postcards. PM me if you have a mouseketeer who would enjoy this.


----------



## den101

Hello everyone!  We are going August 25th - September 3rd and I would really appreciate it if someone could be a Fairy Godmailer to my 2 sons (ages 6 and 3).  It is their first visit and  my youngest will be celebrating his birthday there.  I don't have enough posts to PM so please PM me if you can help us out.  I will be glad to send some while we are there so please PM me with requests also.  Thanks!


----------



## erynsmom

Hi Fellow Disers,

We are heading to the World for the first time Aug 31-Sept 5 and I would love it if someone could send my 2yo a postcard.  She loves to get mail and constantly says she wants to go to "Ella's castle" now.  
I am more than willing to return the favour so if anyone is interested in helping please PM me.

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## inzfam4

erynsmom said:


> Hi Fellow Disers,
> 
> We are heading to the World for the first time Aug 31-Sept 5 and I would love it if someone could send my 2yo a postcard.  She loves to get mail and constantly says she wants to go to "Ella's castle" now.
> I am more than willing to return the favour so if anyone is interested in helping please PM me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheryl



Cheryl: We'll be @ Disney July 26 to August 3rd, and we'd be happy to fairy godmailer a PC to your 2yo. Just PM us with the message on how you want it to read and from what character, plus anything else you want it to include. We're expecting 3 PC's from another disner anyday now, and I know the kids will be excited when they arrive.


----------



## MelaBella

I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my daughter.  She will be celebrating her 9th birthday on August 4th, so ideally someone who could send a postcard to arrive shortly before then would be great!  Our trip is not until 9/10, so anytime before that will do, though.

I'm also willing to send several postcards while we are there 9/10 to 9/21.  

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## family4christ

Eeyore18 said:


> We are going July  7th to the 15th.  I can send some postcards. Just let me know!



If you are checking this list while you are there, could you send a post card for my children?  

Isabella Thomas 7
Isaiah Thomas 4

5808 Spreading Branch Rd. 
Hope Mills, NC  28348

We will be there July 20-25 and can return the favor for others!


----------



## Reneeaiko

FunkyDuck said:


> Again...just wanted to put it out there...we are at WDW November 9-18.  If anyone would like us to be their Fairy Godmailer...we would be so happy to do it!!!  We were blessed to find someone to send to my three children and would love to Pay It Forward for another family.  Please PM me and we can set it all up.



FunkyDuck,
If you have the time and postcards still avalible we, along with another family will be at WDW on Nov.28 and I am sure both sets of kids would love a postcard.  I'll PM you.  Thanks in advance.

To all,
That means while we are there Nov28-Dec5 I'd be happy to 'Fairygod Mail' that week.  I could probably manage 15 cards.  Just PM me.


----------



## CandlePrincess

Staying at WDW from July 19th - August 2nd. We would be happy to send postcards to the first 3 ppl to pm message back. Just include a few details on your kids likes / favorite characters etc.

Our two girls were soooo excited to receive their postcards. Our 8-year-old even put together a powerpoint presentation about her postcard that she showed in class!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

I never thought of this it is too cute we arent going till sept 21-27 would love to recieve one for my child just to get her excited before we go

pm me at lisa_barrentine

on yahoo


----------



## jim_amberjones

How exciting! We are going to Disney Sept. 20-26 and would Love to receive a post card. This will be our kids 1st trip to Disney!

 Please email me for details.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ammeador2

jim_amberjones said:


> How exciting! We are going to Disney Sept. 20-26 and would Love to receive a post card. This will be our kids 1st trip to Disney!
> 
> Please email me for details.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 

Hi I can send some postcards. I will be there Aug 22-27. Just PM me with your information, fave characters and what you want me to say and I can send some!


----------



## ammeador2

lisa_barrentine said:


> I never thought of this it is too cute we arent going till sept 21-27 would love to recieve one for my child just to get her excited before we go
> 
> pm me at lisa_barrentine
> 
> on yahoo


 

I can send postcards to you as well. Just PM me with all the information


----------



## jkstewart1800

Is anyone going before us who would be wiliing to be a mailer for us?

Is there anyone going after us who would like us to be a mailer for them?

PM me!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

I'll be in WDW August 15-24th and can send postcards to a few more people.  PM me with your information.


----------



## luvmyfam444

We are leaving in 1 week- is there anyone down there now that can send some out to my kiddos please?


----------



## mally29

We will be in Disney Aug 25-Sept 1. I can add three kiddos to my list!


----------



## momandseandodisney

Mailing out letters from Cinderella as I do every year, I have 25 more spots open , PM me if interested! 

Mailing out from WDW Sept 12th


----------



## momandseandodisney

Hiya all, I need 2 of them sent asap to Canada - let me know if anyone can do it - we are giong Sept 11th - 23rd


----------



## lisa_barrentine

If you are going after Sept 21-27 I dont mind doing 5 or little more PM me with your information (child or childerns name and ages, address, parents name, favorite characters, when they are going to Disney, and anything special) 

If you would like it in a tone from a Character I am very artistic at changing my handwriting just let me know

My Specialties are
 Any Princess
 Minnie or Mickey
 Dasiy
 Goofy

They look very similar to their autographs (or at least close) 

Lisa Barrentine


----------



## PrincessMom4

No one has asked me to be their fairygodmailer 

Isabell

============




lisa_barrentine said:


> If you are going after Sept 21-27 I dont mind doing 5 or little more PM me with your information (child or childerns name and ages, address, parents name, favorite characters, when they are going to Disney, and anything special)
> 
> If you would like it in a tone from a Character I am very artistic at changing my handwriting just let me know
> 
> My Specialties are
> Any Princess
> Minnie or Mickey
> Dasiy
> Goofy
> 
> They look very similar to their autographs (or at least close)
> 
> Lisa Barrentine


----------



## jkstewart1800

We leave on the 17th -23rd of August

I need someone who is willing to do it between now and the 11th of August...

Is anyone available?


----------



## familyvacay

Julia, I would be happy to!
I am going on August 30th, maybe we could swap


----------



## tatooed goofy

A really great friend of mine is going to Disney for the first time.  He is a fellow teacher and I keep telling him about these boards and the postcards.  He is willing to pay it forward too and was hoping someone would do it for him as well.  Can anyone help me out?  I will make sure he helps out someone else too.  Thanks everyone!! 

Alea Haywood is 7 yrs old, and Ariel is her favorite character (cuz of the red hair 
Jonas Haywood is 5 and his favorite character is Buzz Lightyear.

If you could have them send them no later than Aug 4th (we fly out the 5th):
This would be great.  Thanks so much everyone!
5001 Rockville Rd.
Indpls, IN 46224


----------



## jkstewart1800

Family Vaca...I will be gone BEFORE you....I need someone who is going end of July begining of August to do a card for me.

I can certainly do one while we are gone for you all, since you leave on the 30th.


----------



## erynsmom

I would love to help someone out and send a postcard to their child(ren).  My family and I will be in Disney Sept 1-5, so if I can help someone please PM with the details (names, addressess, specific messages, etc.).

Cheryl


----------



## gabesfamily

We will be going Aug 1-7. I can add 2 more families to my list if you can give me your info. I don't suppose there's anyone who might be going before then? I know that I am cutting it close. I can PM you about my two pirates if you can help me out, and thanks in advance.


----------



## ashbradnmom

We will be in Disney World Aug. 4-14 if I can help anyone out with a Fairygodmailer. Please PM me with all of your info.


----------



## OnourwaytoWDW

I need someone going soon to send my kidlets a postcard.  Just PM so I can send you the details.

I would be more than happy to pay it forward when I go in Sept.  I"ll take 5 families.   Thanks!


----------



## khomer504

My kids just got their postcards and are so happy!  We'll be in Disney World August 3-10, I'm happy to send postcards out as well.  Just PM me, I'll do up to 8 kids.

Karen


----------



## veraletta

Thanks i_hrt_mickey the boys received their cards and loved them, the youngest one will not put the card down; he has showed every one that comes in the house, his card that he got from Mickey Mouse. He also hides his card every night, because he said just in case someone breaks into the house, they will not steal it.


----------



## lisa_barrentine

If you are going after Sept 21-27 I dont mind doing 5 or more PM me with your information 

If you would like it in a tone from a Character I am very artistic at changing my handwriting just let me know

My Specialties are
Any Princess
Minnie or Mickey
Dasiy
Goofy


Lisa Barrentine


----------



## tatooed goofy

Is anyone going before Aug. 4th that can help me out?  Just PM me or take the info from above.  Thanks.  Kelly


----------



## inzfam4

We had a godmailer lined up to PC our 3 kids for our July 26-Aug 3 trip, but it didn't work out. If anyone is going within the next few days and is able to PC 3 more kids, it would be greatly appreciated. We have a few that we will be mailing in our trip, and have room for more if anyone needs some PC's for their kids. PM us. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## cpayne1997

I know that last couple of years we have done this my kiddos get so excited to get their cards!  One year I forgot about it and the kids noticed that they did not get "postcards from Mickey"! It really helps to make the time more magical. This year we are going Aug 29-Sep 5, I would love to help some families out. PM me with your details.


----------



## lisa_barrentine

lisa_barrentine said:


> If you are going after Sept 21-27 I dont mind doing 5 or more PM me with your information
> 
> If you would like it in a tone from a Character I am very artistic at changing my handwriting just let me know
> 
> My Specialties are
> Any Princess
> Minnie or Mickey
> Dasiy
> Goofy
> 
> 
> Lisa Barrentine



If anyone wants a "Thanks for Visiting Can't wait to see you again" Postcard that goes before Sept 20th give me a PM.


----------



## knitdiva

Any fairy god mailers out there willing to send postcards to Canada?
I will be in WDW from september 20th to october 4th. Willing to return the favor. 

Martine


----------



## lalalisa

We're leaving Aug 12 to go on a 3 night cruise on the Wonder on the 14th.  We've decided to spend the 13th at the Magic Kingdom as a surprise for our daughter (almost 2).

Could someone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE send her a postcard if they're going soon?  I'd be thrilled to pay it forward, from the park and/or the cruise!  She loves Mickey and Minnie.

Actually, if you want me to send a postcard, send me your info through pm and I'll get my list ready for vacation


----------



## lalalisa

knitdiva said:


> Any fairy god mailers out there willing to send postcards to Canada?
> I will be in WDW from september 20th to october 4th. Willing to return the favor.
> 
> Martine



I'd be happy to in August.  PM me your info.


----------



## chloe770

I thought I had a Fairy Godmailer set up for my DS now(5) for his birthday. Well, his birthday came and went and no postcard.    I was wondering if anyone could please send him one before we go to Disney Sept 19-27. i know he would just love it. Please PM me if you are serious about doing this and can send one to my DS. 

I am sending out 3 already but am willing to do 1 more if anyone needs one.

*Thank you to everyone who has responded. I have found another fairy godmailer. I am still willing to send out 1 more card if anyone needs one.*


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

chloe770 said:


> I thought I had a Fairy Godmailer set up for my DS now(5) for his birthday. Well, his birthday came and went and no postcard.    I was wondering if anyone could please send him one before we go to Disney Sept 19-27. i know he would just love it. Please PM me if you are serious about doing this and can send one to my DS.
> 
> I am sending out 3 already but am willing to do 1 more if anyone needs one.




I am going the 5th-13th of Sept...is that too late?  I could send it out at the beginning of my trip?  PM me with the particulars if you want.  Please let me know his favorite character and any other important info about the trip.


----------



## julirina

I will be in WDW from September 12th through the 19th -- if anyone would like a postcard, please let me know via PM.  My oldest would love to help be a fairy godmailer!  I've tried to make "giving" much more important than "getting" in our family and this seems like a good way to give a little with no expectation of anything in return.     Collecting karma...there are worse hobbies, I suppose.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

chloe770 said:


> I thought I had a Fairy Godmailer set up for my DS now(5) for his birthday. Well, his birthday came and went and no postcard.    I was wondering if anyone could please send him one before we go to Disney Sept 19-27. i know he would just love it. Please PM me if you are serious about doing this and can send one to my DS.
> 
> I am sending out 3 already but am willing to do 1 more if anyone needs one.



Unfortunately, that happened to me twice. We didn't get postcards from anyone.  That is very disappointing. My DD wasn't disappointed b/c she didn't know it was coming either time, but I was sooo disappointed b/c I wanted it to be a surprise. I got a surprise, but not one I was happy with. I hope you find a serious fairygodmailer!


----------



## chloe770

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I am going the 5th-13th of Sept...is that too late?  I could send it out at the beginning of my trip?  PM me with the particulars if you want.  Please let me know his favorite character and any other important info about the trip.



Thank you, but I have found another fairy Godmailer.  



julirina said:


> I will be in WDW from September 12th through the 19th -- if anyone would like a postcard, please let me know via PM.  My oldest would love to help be a fairy godmailer!  I've tried to make "giving" much more important than "getting" in our family and this seems like a good way to give a little with no expectation of anything in return.     Collecting karma...there are worse hobbies, I suppose.



I do agree with you. I very much look forward to being a Fairy Godmailer and making some kids smile.  I also try to teach my DS about giving by being a good example for him.   



TeamTinkerbell said:


> Unfortunately, that happened to me twice. We didn't get postcards from anyone.  That is very disappointing. My DD wasn't disappointed b/c she didn't know it was coming either time, but I was sooo disappointed b/c I wanted it to be a surprise. I got a surprise, but not one I was happy with. I hope you find a serious fairygodmailer!



Thank you. DS also doesn't know it is coming. I do hope he gets his suprise this time, but I also agree with julirina that this thread is more about giving that receiving.


----------



## stace1214

Hi! I'll be in WDW from August 21st to 26th, I would love to be fairy god mailer for someone. PM me if interested.


----------



## idieh

julirina said:


> I will be in WDW from September 12th through the 19th -- if anyone would like a postcard, please let me know via PM.  My oldest would love to help be a fairy godmailer!  I've tried to make "giving" much more important than "getting" in our family and this seems like a good way to give a little with no expectation of anything in return.     Collecting karma...there are worse hobbies, I suppose.



If you haven't been overwhelmed by requests, we would love it if you would send a postcard to our son Andy !

Send us a pm and we'll give you all of the details.

Thanks...this is a very nice thing that you are doing!

Doug  & Heidi


----------



## KPLC

We will be there Aug 24 - 31 - if anyone is there before and is willing to send a postcard to us in Canada that would be great - this is a first visit for our family ( children 8 and 5 )
Thanks.


----------



## hugabearjo

I have a single mom friend of mine that has saved for 10+ years to go and even though money is tight she and the kids are excited to go for free dining. Her kids even though they are teens are acting like little kids with excitement. It is so fun to watch. 

I would love for them to get a postcard from Disney before we go (we are going with them). I would be happy to pay it forward when we are there Aug 31-Sept. 6. We live in oregon so if someone is going the first part of Aug. I would be most grateful. 

Thanks-
Jo


----------



## coolbeans

without having to read a bunch of pages can someone please give me a "condensed version" of what a Fairy Godmailer would do??

we are going on the 13th and I would love for someone to send a card to my DS and DD..but what do I do to pay it back??


----------



## tatooed goofy

I still need a Fairy Godmailer.....can anyone help me out before Aug.4th?
HELP!!!


----------



## skyman8963

Looking for a fairy Godmailer and individuals to repay the favor to.

We are headed out on Sept. 6th -13 

If there is anyone who would like to send my 2 boys a post card i would be greatful.

also i will be taking request for postcards also. I did this on our last trip and it wasn wonderful. 

Please PM me for either one looking to do around 5 this year. 

thanks


----------



## Mulan'sWarrior

My best friend and her family is leaving on Friday July 25th for their very first WDW trip! Can anyone PLEASE send a postcard?
PM me for their address!
Thanks
Mulan


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Tonight I'm going to get the my names together I agreed to send to next Thursday night, I can't wait to send them!

This is such a great thread, 100% Disney Magic


----------



## Lil'DisneyMom

This is so cool!! I just found this. Would someone be willing to send to my kiddos?? We will be leaving for WDW on Aug 30th, so it would have to be here before then! Thanks SO much!!


----------



## aries1980

I was wondering If someone could mail to my daughter for our upcoming trip on Sept. 5th.  You can email me at cmdesigns23@gmail.com thanks so much!!


----------



## myrsfmly

My DD is bringing friends to WDW with us the week of 8/24-8/31, and it'll be their friends' first time at disney. 

 Would love to have a postcard sent.  


I can mail 10 while I am there if anyone needs them sent.


----------



## 1rileydog

My Mom (DS's Grandmother) has been chomping at the bit to take us to Disney since he was born so we are all very excited about his first trip!  He would adore a postcard and we could pay it forward while we're there.  PM me for my info!  Have a great day!!!!:[/COLOR]worship:


----------



## hugabearjo

1rileydog-

what are your dates. I will be there Aug. 31 if that helps you, if it is sooner maybe you can help me. I am still looking for someone to send one to my Dear friends who are going with us. 

This is so fun. I did it for someone a few years back. Hope we can make it work for everyone

Smile-
Jo


----------



## hugabearjo

oops.... sorry rileydog. I missed it oops


----------



## ericm078

If anyone would be able to send one for us, my dd would be so excited.  Also, we have some friends who are going with and this is their first trip.  We would need to sent and I would have no problem sending them when we go in September.


----------



## OnourwaytoWDW

If anyone can send one to my daughter, that would be great, pm me.

I can send some out too!  We will be there September 16-28.

Thank you!


----------



## Siebel

We are going August 29 to September 6.

I would love if someone was able to send a post card to Canada.

I can do the same.

Please pm me if you can.

Thank you.


----------



## ammeador2

Hello! I have about 2 spots left that I can send postcards to. We will be going Aug 22-27 to WDW. PM if you are still in need of a fairy godmailer!


----------



## aries1980

So Im paying it forward with the mailing list

anyone need a fairygodmailer I got 5 spots.
I will be there sept. 5- 14 so anyone who needs it after that just let me know.

PM me or gmail me

cmdesigns23@gmail.com


----------



## Lil'DisneyMom

I will be there Sept 1-11 if someone need one PM me!!


----------



## buckeyebill1995

TeamTinkerbell said:


> Unfortunately, that happened to me twice. We didn't get postcards from anyone.  That is very disappointing. My DD wasn't disappointed b/c she didn't know it was coming either time, but I was sooo disappointed b/c I wanted it to be a surprise. I got a surprise, but not one I was happy with. I hope you find a serious fairygodmailer!



That happened to me, too!  Luckily they didn't know the cards were supposed to be coming, so the only one disappointed was me.


----------



## konoche

useful information

thank you


----------



## inzfam4

The time has finally come!! We are leaving in the morning, and have a couple of more spots for anyone that's hasn't yet found a FG. Please PM no later than midnight tonight and we will be happy to help out. 

Wath out Mick!! The INZFAM4 (5) is coming your way!!!


----------



## mc'smommy

I am going to WDW Aug 23rd ~ Sept 1st, If anyone needs a fairy godmother to the US or Canada Please PM me, I am willing to do it, just tell me how/what/where I need to write them to.....
I am willing to do 5 of them


Lisa


----------



## erynsmom

inzfam4 said:


> The time has finally come!! We are leaving in the morning, and have a couple of more spots for anyone that's hasn't yet found a FG. Please PM no later than midnight tonight and we will be happy to help out.
> 
> Wath out Mick!! The INZFAM4 (5) is coming your way!!!





I just wanted to thank you again for helping me out.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## jennytmitch

We are going September 14th ~ 20th for dd's 5th birthday.  I would really appreciate it if someone could be a Fairy Godmailer to us and I would in turn do the same for someone else when we go.  Please pm if you can do this.

Thanks,

Jennifer


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi Everyone!

I'm just getting some things ready before my trip and I have the following names that have contacted me & I will be sending the cards Thursday evening (July 31st).
I just don't want to miss anyone so this is who I have.

Hugabearjo
Princesscate
Lorli
Aliceacc

If I said yes and I didn't list you please let me know as soon as you can.

Maria


----------



## seastars

I finally found this thread! I loved the thought of seeing a child open up a post card from their favorite character, and decided that once I start my CP in August, I'll send two or three a week out to whoever would like one. This way, the card will be post marked from Disney World its self. I've always been big on doing things for other people, and this was just an easy way for me to make someone elses day a little bit brighter. My CP is beginning on August 10th, and ending in January - so there will be time for me to send Christmas wishes out for whoever would like.

PM me your address, what you'd like the card to say, and any other information you'd like. I'm sure I'll be very excited to start this out as soon as I get down there, so there will probably be more than 2-3 the first week. Thanks for helping me make someone's day a little more magical.


----------



## CDoobee

Need Fairy Godmailer to send 2 postcards for me, please!  We leave Sept. 6th.  My nephew and family are joining us for their first trip.  I'd like to surprise the 8 and 9 year olds with postcards.  Anyone going in the next few weeks who can help, please PM me!  Thanks!!


----------



## dogodisney

jennytmitch said:


> We are going September 14th ~ 20th for dd's 5th birthday.  I would really appreciate it if someone could be a Fairy Godmailer to us and I would in turn do the same for someone else when we go.  Please pm if you can do this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jennifer




We are going Sept. 5-13. If you would like, I'd be happy to send your DD. 
Just send me the pertinent info. 


OOPS! I just noticed you asked to PM'd. I sent you one.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I'll be in WDW at the end of October.  If anyone needs a fairy godmailer, PM me the info.


----------



## Hmom

Hi 2xicited2sleep,

I've just found disboards & am working on my first 10 posts so I can PM.  Should have that done shortly, but we are heading to WDW November 7 for our son's birthday.  Would you be his fairygodmailer?  I can send the details once I can PM 

Thanks!


----------



## Hmom

I'd be happy to be a fairy godmailer for 5 people when we are in WDW from Novemer 7-15.  

Ummm...I haven't got my 10 posts yet so I can't PM, but not sure if I can receive a PM?


----------



## KPLC

We'll be there Aug 24 - Aug31 - let me know if anyone wants a postcard sent


----------



## erynsmom

We will be there Aug 31 to Sept 5 and I have one more spot left, so if anyone is interested...


...PM with child(rens) name, age, and what you would like the pc to say.

This is so much fun.   I only wish I could see their faces when they get their cards. 


Cheryl


----------



## 3girls4me05

CDoobee said:


> Need Fairy Godmailer to send 2 postcards for me, please!  We leave Sept. 6th.  My nephew and family are joining us for their first trip.  I'd like to surprise the 8 and 9 year olds with postcards.  Anyone going in the next few weeks who can help, please PM me!  Thanks!!



If you still need someone pm me.  I am going 8/20-8/29.  I would be glad to be a fairy godmailer for them.  My TA did this for my kids four years ago and they were over the moon when they got their card.  

If anyone is going soon could they do it for me please?  
TIA


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi Gang,

I still have one more spot. I leave July 31st so they will be sent that night.

PM me if you would like a postcard sent.


----------



## mariahnlily

we will be leavibg for wdw in 3 weeks need a fairtgodmailer for three girls thanks!!


----------



## PrincessPeyton

I will be in Disney August 28th to Spetember 2nd.     
I have been planning my trip for months now since we will be celebrating my daughter's 2nd birthday and my 5 year anniversary!  The problem is that my daughter, while I know she will be excited once we get there, doesn't know what's really coming up and my husband, well....just doesn't get it.  I would love a fairy godmailer to get them excited!  I will send stamps and money if anyone is willing!  Thanks in advance!

Also, send me a PM if you would like me to send you a post card while we are there!  I still have 5 opens spots!


----------



## CDoobee

3girls4me05 said:


> If you still need someone pm me.  I am going 8/20-8/29.  I would be glad to be a fairy godmailer for them.  My TA did this for my kids four years ago and they were over the moon when they got their card.
> 
> If anyone is going soon could they do it for me please?
> TIA



Thanks!  That would be great!  I'll PM you the info!


----------



## hugabearjo

If anyone needs someone to mail to them we will be there Aug 31-Sept 8

I would love to do 10. Please PM me or post here and I will PM you.

Smile--- This is so much fun.
Jo


----------



## 3girls4me05

Debbie,
I haven't gotten your pm yet.  I wasn't sure if it got lost in cyberspace.


----------



## lisa_barrentine

We are leaving Sept 20th thru 27th if anyone needs a Fairy still email me at lisa_barrentine@yahoo.com or pm me 

I don't mind sending "thanks for coming" cards for those who go before me


----------



## NCmom2NandE

Hi! Would anyone be please be willing to send my kids a postcard? We are going to Disney from Sept 20-27. Thank you.


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Would love to get a postcard mailed to my boys before we leave for their first trip to Disney World!!  Our trip is scheduled for August 31 - September 6.

I would be more than happy to send 5 postcards out while we are down there!!!

Thanks so much!  What a wonderful thread!!!


----------



## erynsmom

erynsmom said:


> We will be there Aug 31 to Sept 5 and I have one more spot left, so if anyone is interested...
> 
> 
> ...PM with child(rens) name, age, and what you would like the pc to say.
> 
> This is so much fun.   I only wish I could see their faces when they get their cards.
> 
> 
> Cheryl





Still have one more spot left...


----------



## mc'smommy

I still have spots open for anyone wishing fora card to be mailed, 
i will be there from Aug 23rd - Sept 1st
Pm me if you are in need, Canada or the US


----------



## ceese

hey y'all. this sounds like fun.  wish i'd found it sooner.   i'll be there next week and would be glad to send cards to about 5 people.  you can pm with all your info and what kinds of cards etc.


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Ceese,
I just sent you a PM!
Thanks! 
Jen


----------



## stnet

hugabearjo said:


> If anyone needs someone to mail to them we will be there Aug 31-Sept 8
> 
> I would love to do 10. Please PM me or post here and I will PM you.
> 
> Smile--- This is so much fun.
> Jo



Would love to have 3 sent out.  Thanks.


----------



## bsusanmb

I will be in WDW Aug 7-12 and also Sept 12-19.    I would be happy to send cards to your children.  PM me or email me.  See my dear grandchildren below?  I just adore children!

Susan


----------



## Shiningstar77

bsusanmb said:


> I will be in WDW Aug 7-12 and also Sept 12-19.    I would be happy to send cards to your children.  PM me or email me.  See my dear grandchildren below?  I just adore children!
> 
> Susan





I am going to PM you if you still have Room


----------



## Shiningstar77

I would be happy to send some postcards 

Our trip is 9/3 - 9/9

(Also - are the postcards just in the regular shops - I'm assuming so but I want to make sure we can find them - we are disney first time visitors - I'll bring my stamps from home


----------



## Suzanna1973

I have a little girl age 3 from my daycare who is going on her 1st trip to WDW on Sept 9th. She is IN LOVE with Mickey Mouse! I would love it if someone could send her a postcard from Mickey Mouse to welcome her to WDW. Please pm me and I will give you her info.

TIA

Plus, my sister and I will be going in May 2009 and we will glady send out postcards to those who want one!


----------



## bsusanmb

Suzanna1973 said:


> I have a little girl age 3 from my daycare who is going on her 1st trip to WDW on Sept 9th. She is IN LOVE with Mickey Mouse! I would love it if someone could send her a postcard from Mickey Mouse to welcome her to WDW. Please pm me and I will give you her info.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Plus, my sister and I will be going in May 2009 and we will glady send out postcards to those who want one!



I would be happy to do that.  Please pm me the name and address.
Susan


----------



## bsusanmb

Shiningstar77 said:


> I am going to PM you if you still have Room



Happy to do this for you.  Sent you a pm.
Susan


----------



## mejkjj97

I am going to Disney Aug 21st to Aug 27th and would be willing to send cards.  

Just let me know


----------



## goofytetreault

I'm am leaving in 9 days, and still have room for 4 or 5 postcards. 
I only check the DIS when I have time, so if your interested pm me.


----------



## Mickey'n'Me

We are leaving for Disney 9/3-9/10 and I would LOVE to send some postcards!!!  Please PM me if you need some cards sent.


----------



## twins4mimi

Hello we are going to disney Sept 20-28th. I would love to send some postcards, if anyone needs one sent just pm me!! How much fun. I have 3 year old twins and I would love for them to get a postcard.  If anyone is going in the next few weeks and could send them one I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks


----------



## Oceana

Taking my 2 boys ages 3 and 5 to disney on September 17th

I would love a fairy godmailer for my up coming trip.  I will send trip details if you wanna help me out

also does anyone need mailers to be sent end of september?  I will happy send multiple letters to 2 kids or singleton letters to 6

julie


----------



## Aliceacc

That SCREAM you just heard was my 8 year old daughter reading the mail:

'DADDY, DADDY, LOOK!!!! WE GOT A POSTCARD FROM MICKEY MOUSE!!!!"

Thanks, NEVERENOUGHWDW,  for the postcard. You made my kids' day, and mine and my husband's as well!

I had completely forgotten about this. We'll be in WDW from Aug 13-Aug 19th. I'm sending postcards to: twins4mimi, CandCmommy, and AdamandLisa


edited to add: I got a call from my friend-- it will be the first time for her family next week as well, and NEVERENOUGHWDW was kind enough to send a postcard to her boys.

She has no idea that this isn't just part of the Disney magic! She was so excited because her kids were all excited-- you made her day as well!!!


----------



## Siebel

goofytetreault said:


> I'm am leaving in 9 days, and still have room for 4 or 5 postcards.
> I only check the DIS when I have time, so if your interested pm me.



I send you a PM for my girls and my friend's girls.
Thank you for making this trip more magical.


----------



## 3girls4me05

My children got theirs today too (Thanks to NEVERENOUGHWDW) and they were so excited!  I never expected that they each get a card.  I thought there would be one for all the girls together.  They were super excited!  
Leaving in two weeks and two days..happy to do this for another family.  Let me know!


----------



## CandCMommy

Aliceacc said:


> That SCREAM you just heard was my 8 year old daughter reading the mail:
> 
> 'DADDY, DADDY, LOOK!!!! WE GOT A POSTCARD FROM MICKEY MOUSE!!!!"
> 
> Thanks, NEVERENOUGHWDW,  for the postcard. You made my kids' day, and mine and my husband's as well!
> 
> I had completely forgotten abou this. Who needs a postcard? We'll be in WDW from Aug 13-Aug 19th.



Sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Michelle814

Hi,
We are going to WDW on Sept 20. Would love to receive a postcard for my 2 DD's (ages 4 and 7) and while I'm down there will pick up a few to ship for future kiddos. TIA
Michelle


----------



## robin09

We will be in Disney 8/25- 8/31.  Does anyone need a postcard? Pm me with favorite character and dates and I'll send one.  I know how great this is, as DD LOVES to receive hers each year!


----------



## cfwallen

I am going to be at the World 9/6-9/13 and would be more than happy to act as a Fairy Godmailer.  I would be happy to send 5-6 cards out while we are there.  Please PM your info to me and any specifics you want on the card.

Carol W. in SC


----------



## bsusanmb

To everyone who PM'd me....I have all of your children's names.  I leave tomorrow...thank you for making me feel so special as a fairy Godmother!
Susan


----------



## aheape1979

We'll be there from 9/10 until 9/14.  PM me and I will be glad to send out postcards to the first 5 people who let me know.  Have a magical day!


----------



## Dawn-Marie

I feel awful, but I have lost the contact info of my sons' FairyGodmailer.  I do hope that you see this message so that you can know that my boys (and me!) lit right up when they saw the very cool magnetic postcard waiting for them in the mailbox today.  Emerson (my 4 yr. old) was amazed that all of those characters knew he was coming!  

Thank you for taking the time to make the magic start even before we stepped on the plane.

Sincerely,

Sebastian, Emerson and Caladen 

(and their Mummy, Dawn-Marie, too!)


----------



## lisa_barrentine

But I couldn't resist to share I made wallet sized vacation planning cards... basiclly they have which park we are going to the events we wanna see or whats going on in the park that day and our dining reservations time and confirmation # so we dont forget they are really neat heres a picture of it


----------



## LoveTheEars

I am wondering if someone would be willing to send a postcard to us?    We will be in All Star Sports From 9/3/08 - 9/13/08.  I have 2 children.  DD 7 and DS turning 11 on our trip.

I have never participated in this before!! I would love to see how it works so that i can do this when we go in April 2009.


----------



## stephanie23

I will only be online for a couple of hours tonight. BUT I am going to wdw on 8/11 and would love to send about 5 postcards. If you email me before 4 with all the info I will send your kids a postcard


----------



## twins4mimi

We are going to disney Sept 20th and would love to mail some postcards. Does anyone need one mailed??


----------



## captainj

robin09 said:


> We will be in Disney 8/25- 8/31.  Does anyone need a postcard? Pm me with favorite character and dates and I'll send one.  I know how great this is, as DD LOVES to receive hers each year!



My two boys (7 & 9) are going for their very first time September 6-14.  I would love it if you would send them both postcards but I don't know how (or if I can) PM on here!  You can e-mail me at  jessica    @   jewelrymemorials.com


Thanks!


----------



## captainj

Would anyone send to my two boys??  I don't have enough posts to PM (I tried!) and we are leaving on September 6.  Thanks in advance and I would LOVE to have the chance to shop for something girlie if anyone needs me to return the favor while I'm there!


----------



## mom-mom2three

We had to change our dates from August to November. We are going 11-12 till 11-18 I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer  Would love to help spread the magic! pm me if you need one


----------



## bsusanmb

To everyone who pm'd me....all the cards were mailed out today.  Hope you get them soon!  It was great fun and DH said, that is really a sweet idea!
Love to all of you.....
Fairy Godmother Susan
ps...all of the new princess dresses are out...they are so beautiful!

If anyone else needs a fairy godmother ....  I am leaving on Tuesday, 8/12.  So if you pm me by Sat or Sun, I will be happy to send out cards...if you can't pm, you can email me.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Ok...August trip behind me & thank you for allowing me to be a Fairy Godmailer to your family & friends!
December, is my next planned trip and can't wait to collect my holiday list of names. This has become one of my favorite parts of WDW trips!

Maria


----------



## Jenna45

I will be at the world starting 08/22 and I would love to fairy godmother, so if you would like one, pm me your address, and favorite characters, and please if you need more than one card don't hesitate to ask, I don't mind, my son and I  to pick the cards out and mail them 

I have 13 , and I can a couple more if needed


----------



## CapnJacksGirl

We're headed to WDW September 21st- 27th.  If you would like to have a postcard sent to a child, PM me with the name, address, and favorite characters.  I'd LOVE, LOVE to be a fairy godmailer!!


----------



## CarolinaMomOf3boys

I rec'd 2 postcards for our boys a little while back for our upcoming trip, they havent seem them yet, as its a surprise. I will be doing the same for another family and not sure what to do? the postcards we received were Mickey shaped and signed by mickey with a note above the signature. It also had Magic Kingdom stamps and was mailed from there....Did my fairygodmother write the note and just have mickey sign it? do we sign it ourselves? where do you get the stamps? and do you leave the mail at the front desk? Where is the best place to get postcards? We have dinner at Crystal Palace the first night we are there, is this a good start for the signature on the postcards??


----------



## Aliceacc

Don't tell the, kids, but I'm pretty sure the fairy godmother "forged" Mickey's name.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Aliceacc said:


> Don't tell the, kids, but I'm pretty sure the fairy godmother "forged" Mickey's name.



Official "forger" here.


----------



## Aliceacc

NEVERENOUGHWDW said:


> Official "forger" here.



And my kids LOVED it!!!! Thank you once again!!


----------



## chloe770

http://home.att.net/~disneysue/characters/wdw/disneycharacters.html 

Found this link in the paying it forward thread. I'm greatful  to the poster because I have been search for signatures to "copy" when I'm a fairy godmailer in Sept. I hope it can help someone else too.


----------



## clajgray

When would be the best time to request postcards for my kiddos for a December trip?


----------



## scrappinggirl

I am going to WDW Oct 2nd through the 7th and I would LOVE for my 7 year old son to get a postcard from Mickey.
I am earning my ears and haven't sent the minium posts so I can't PM anyone yet.
Please PM me if anyone can do it.
I am willing to send out to the first 5 that would like me to while I am there.
Thanks
Michelle


----------



## captainj

Hi there!

I'm still looking for a fairy godmailer for my 2 boys.  We leave September 6 for their very FIRST trip to Disney World!  Can you help?


----------



## mistymouse5001

I need one sent before the end of August ad will be sending out the second week of september, please send addresses via pm.


----------



## ilike2decor8

Hi I'm still new to this site, but I like it !

My family is going the first week of Dec/08. I would love my girls to get a post card from Disney( they don't require individual ones-just one for them together would be great) Either a Mickey or princess card would do fine.
I would therefore love to pay it forward in Dec and send out 3 cards too.
What happens now? I think I may still need a few more posts to PM.
Can anyone help out?
Thanks, Angie


----------



## drakethib

If anyone can possibly send a card from the princesses to my little one (see signature) before August 29th I would really appreciate it.

I can return the favor (and will have room for a few more ) when we make our trip pretty soon.

Please PM is possible.

Thansk


----------



## jksb

We did this last time we went to WDW in 2005 and it was a HUGE hit!!  My DDs are older now but would be so tickled with a postcard before we leave.

Anyone willing to send 2 at any time before now and then, please email me!!!

wwjksb @ yahoo.com

Thanks so much and I will gladly return the favor....


----------



## jksb

WOW! I lost ALL my posts since the last time I was here??? Weird.


----------



## pntsmom99

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be in WDW December 9-17th and would be happy to be a FGM to 10 kids...send my a PM if you would like to get on the list.

My DD who is 9 and her Grandmother who is 81 have both received cards.  DD was so excited she could hardly sit still, DM cried.  It was a wonderful experience and one I'd love to pass on.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Folks

Checking back in.  I only have one PM for someone needing a Fairy Godmailer...still willing to take on a few more kiddos.  Please let me know.  We will be in Disney Sept 5th-13th.


UPDATE

Thanks to everyone who PMd me...I have plenty of kiddos to send out to now.  I'm going to have to say I'm "full" at this point or I'll be spending a full day writing out cards!!!


----------



## SharpaysMom

ilike2decor8 said:


> Hi I'm still new to this site, but I like it !
> 
> My family is going the first week of Dec/08. I would love my girls to get a post card from Disney( they don't require individual ones-just one for them together would be great) Either a Mickey or princess card would do fine.
> I would therefore love to pay it forward in Dec and send out 3 cards too.
> What happens now? I think I may still need a few more posts to PM.
> Can anyone help out?
> Thanks, Angie



We will be in WDW 10/25 through 10/29.  We'd love to send a postcard to your girls.  Just PM me when you have enough posts (plenty of time...get posting)


----------



## DisneyMum4

I am new to the board and to the fairy godmailer as well. I would love to have post cards sent to my 3 little ones. We are going 9/5-9/13. I would also love to send a few cards myself.  

Thanks in advance-
D'Anne


----------



## crow11ad

We are going in Dec and our little one would love a post card. We will be happy to return the favor.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Just wanted to let my fellow FairyGodmailers know that the Disney Stamps have been released.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I need one sent ASAP to Canada we are leaving Sept 11th - please help PM me  

THANKS


----------



## momandseandodisney

Like every year our goal is to send 100+ letters out, we have 32 letters left (from Cinderella) to send out to little girls, will be mailed out Sept 11th when we arrive @ WDW
PM me ASAP to get on the list, I am compiling the list right now as I speak (type)

Also note wanting to be a "beggar" here, but if anyone could help me with some stamps that would be great, granted I am in Canada, it is hard for me to get these USA to USA stamps, that would be an awesome help.

Please PM me ASAP if you want on the list and/or you can help with the stamps! Thank you, Amanda


----------



## momandseandodisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just wanted to let my fellow FairyGodmailers know that the Disney Stamps have been released.



If you see my mail below, if i could get these that would be perfect!


----------



## dogodisney

FYI for anyone interested. 
I just checked the USPS website.

The cost to mail a postcard:

In the US.....$.27

To Canada or Mexico.....$.72

All other countries......$.94

It also states that cards must be at least 3"x5" and no larger than 4"x6" and no square postcards.

http://faq.usps.com/eCustomer/iq/usps/request.do?session={268bfc00-6ac6-11dd-6f60-000000000000}&event=1&view()=c%7B289f34a0-57e2-11dc-51b6-000000000000%7D&objectId=&eksObjectId=&objectType=Case&isJumpEnabled=false&isContentJumpEnabled=false&vendorKey=&objTitle=&versionId=921


----------



## beth445

can i get a fairy godmother please for my two kids?  i will happily paypal you the expense of the postcards & postage.

Thanks!

Please pm me for details, we leave sept 7


----------



## Mrs D

Same here, Would love a fairy godmailer for my 2 kids in the next week or so. 

I am really looking forward to being a fairy godmailer when we go. We at the World 9/7 -9/12. Ideally, I'd like to mail for about 5 people. Please PM me if I can mail for you. Include kids names, ages, fav characters and travel dates, if applicable.


----------



## goofyandmickey

I would love it if someone is able to send a card to my boys. I would be glad to return the favor when we are there in Sept. Please let me know if anyone can and I will PM you my information. Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

Is anyone willing to send to my three grandkids?  We will be there Sept 7-14.  This is baby A.J.'s first trip and we want one for his baby book.  We have done this for both of the girls in the past.  Please let me know ASAP and I will provide an address.

Thanks


----------



## Melissa in St Louis

Feel free to PM me and we'll work it out! This is so sweet!


----------



## lisadr

We will be back in Sept. and I would love to have my Daughter receive a letter from Mickey or Cindy-OR ANYONE LOL! If any one would like to do this for me please send me a PM.  

I would also be more than happy to send postcards out for some people during our trip as well as an "We really miss you/Can't wait to see you soon" for the family who just got back(just to keep a little magic going after the trip is over). 

Thanks for letting me in on the magic!!!


----------



## aleciajab

This the BEST idea ever!!  

I would be grateful, grateful if someone could send my boys a postcard!  We will be there Jan. 25-31.

I would LOVE to pass it on to anyone going anytime after us! I wouldn't mind sending out to 3 or 4 families.   

Please PM me if you are interested in helping me out or if I can help you out! TIA!


----------



## knitdiva

Hi everyone. I'm still looking for a fairy godmailer for my nephew and his 2 friends. We are all going to WDW on sept 20. We are in Canada so the postage will be a bit more.
PM to let me know.
Also, I still have room to send cards to a few more kids.


----------



## dogodisney

knitdiva said:


> Hi everyone. I'm still looking for a fairy godmailer for my nephew and his 2 friends. We are all going to WDW on sept 20. We are in Canada so the postage will be a bit more.
> PM to let me know.
> Also, I still have room to send cards to a few more kids.



I'll be happy to send them. I'll PM you.


----------



## llori7

Anyone going very soon?? We will be leaving for Disney shortly. I would love someone to send a post card to each of my 2 sons. Please let me know if you can help me.


----------



## bsusanmb

I had so much fun sending out postcards in Aug and personalizing them to fit the children, that I would love to do this again.

We are going to WDW Sep 12-19.  If you would like me to send cards, please pm me or email me with names and ages and dates you will be there.  If you want something personalize...i.e., "you will love the POC ride...it is awesome" or whatever, just let me know.  

Even DH thought that this was a really sweet idea!  Taking my grands along this time and can't wait to see their reaction this year...this is our 3rd year taking them and just looking back over their pictures is so precious...just love being a grandma!

Susan


----------



## lisadr

He will be going Sept.20th-can anyone send my little girl  a postcard before then? 

Thanks so much


----------



## LitlbitWraps

I am still looking for a fairy godmother if someone is going in the next week - We need it by the 24th  as we are going on the 27th.
thanks,
KimberlyAnn


----------



## jewelrylady

Susan: I tried to PM and Email you but I don't have enough posts yet.  Do you have time to add my kids to your list.....It's our first time to WDW! 

I was also looking for someone to send on to my 19 month old from Minnie.  She loves Minnie.

We're leaving Oct 29th.....


----------



## myrsfmly

Send me a PM including:
childs name
Address
Fav Character

and anything special you'd like mentioned (first trip, happy birthday, etc)


----------



## llori7

myrsfmly said:


> Send me a PM including:
> childs name
> Address
> Fav Character
> 
> and anything special you'd like mentioned (first trip, happy birthday, etc)



Sent you a pm about my 2 boys  Let me know if you are already full!!
Thanks and have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## disney_momma21

*Thanks again to stephanie23 for the postcard to my son.  *



*He loves it!! I wanted to post a pic of him on here with it and show everyone how wonderful of an idea this is! It's so great to bring so much joy and magic to a child with just a simple postcard. Thanks again!!*

*P.S. In keeping with the tradition we are heading to DW on September 15 - 28 and I would love to send 5 cards or so to anyone who needs them.  Just send me a PM with your info. *


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hi everyone
I have sent out cards every year and I love doing this......so I will be at WDW Sept. 19-27, if anyone would like for me to send postcards let me know.....Please PM me...thanks so much


----------



## jewelrylady

I've tried to PM a couple of you ladies and don't have that priviledge yet....Grrrr!  

I'd still love to have someone send my DD (whose almost 20months) a post card.  She'd love it!

DisneyMomma....your son is gorgeous!  Look at those "Melt your Heart" eyes....


----------



## bsusanmb

jewelrylady said:


> Susan: I tried to PM and Email you but I don't have enough posts yet.  Do you have time to add my kids to your list.....It's our first time to WDW!
> 
> I was also looking for someone to send on to my 19 month old from Minnie.  She loves Minnie.
> 
> We're leaving Oct 29th.....



Oh, sure.  I would love to!   Send me an email judobob32@comcast.net
Susan


----------



## momma of 2

Would anyone be able to be a fairy godmailer for my 2 kids.  We are leaving Sept. 8?  I would appreciate it.  Pm me if you can so I can get you our info.


----------



## thomasclan85

My family & I will be at DW from Dec. 3-9. I've never sent post cards before but I'd be happy to do it. This is only our 2nd trip to Disney. What do people write on them?

Also, could someone send a postcard to my daughter, Nikki, before we go on our trip? She is a 21 yr. old special needs child and would love anything. She loves all the characters.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

thomasclan85 said:


> My family & I will be at DW from Dec. 3-9. I've never sent post cards before but I'd be happy to do it. This is only our 2nd trip to Disney. What do people write on them?
> 
> Also, could someone send a postcard to my daughter, Nikki, before we go on our trip? She is a 21 yr. old special needs child and would love anything. She loves all the characters.



I would love to send your daughter a card, we will be there Sept. 19-27th, PM me or email me at:

bbmikelove2002@aol.com


----------



## momma of 2

I will be leaving for Disney on Sept. 8 and coming back on the 12th.  So I could mail them out sept.15th (monday).  I will have 5 spots open if anyone would like one.

Thanks and everyone have a blessed vacation.


----------



## bless7ings

Hi,  I am leaving for Disney in 2 days!   I have on read a few posts and decided to just go ahead and post.  We will be checked into Beach Club on Sunday August 24th.  Is it possible to send the postcards to the Beach Club?  I'm not sure if their is time, but I have a young 12 year old turning 13 on the 25th and that would be a treat to get mail at the BC!  Then their is the younger ones girls 4 and 5 who would be the perfect age to get a post card.  They ask at home when we get mail, "Do I have any mail?"  We also have a little boy who is 21 months.  The older ones well I don't know if they would get too excited, maybe just a Knights family post card.  

I'll be checking periodically today to see if anyone responds.

So would I then buy postcards at Disney to mail to one who responds?  Is that where people buy them?


----------



## thomasclan85

dsnygirl2006 said:


> I would love to send your daughter a card, we will be there Sept. 19-27th, PM me or email me at:
> 
> bbmikelove2002@aol.com



I PMd you. Thanks so much!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

thomasclan85 said:


> I PMd you. Thanks so much!



You are more than welcome


----------



## jewelrylady

We'll be in Disney Oct 29-Nov 2 if anyone would like me to mail any postcards,,,,just let me know.  I can't wait to do this!

My email is stacey@premierjewelrydiva.com

Susan: did you get my Email?


----------



## disney_momma21

jewelrylady said:


> DisneyMomma....your son is gorgeous! Look at those "Melt your Heart" eyes....


 

Awww, Thank you! Don't be fooled though, underneath he is 100% pure rascal!!


----------



## bless7ings

momma of 2 said:


> I will be leaving for Disney on Sept. 8 and coming back on the 12th.  So I could mail them out sept.15th (monday).  I will have 5 spots open if anyone would like one.
> 
> Thanks and everyone have a blessed vacation.



I'm still new to this.  Is the idea to mail them from Disney?


----------



## momma of 2

I don't know.  I thought as long as it is on a walt disney world postcard.  But this is our first year doing this.


----------



## bless7ings

momma of 2 said:


> I don't know.  I thought as long as it is on a walt disney world postcard.  But this is our first year doing this.



What is everyone doing?


----------



## Aliceacc

I mailed ours on Sunday from the mailbox at the Polynesian.


----------



## bless7ings

Aliceacc said:


> I mailed ours on Sunday from the mailbox at the Polynesian.



Hi are you back already?  Yes you are!  Did you have fun?  How was the weather?  Guess I should have pm you!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

bless7ings said:


> I'm still new to this.  Is the idea to mail them from Disney?



I would say mail them from Disney but if for some reason they get mailed after I would just be blessed they took the time to mail them. I plan to mail one or two a day so that I don't feel bogged down on one day writing ten postcards. Plus I get up at 5am out of pure habit and its a good time to write one while everyone else is asleep then I can start my day knowing I did something good!

Lisa


----------



## Aliceacc

bless7ings said:


> Hi are you back already?  Yes you are!  Did you have fun?  How was the weather?  Guess I should have pm you!



We had a great time! Here's my what worked thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1926169

The weather was drizzely a lot, but we had ponchos, so we were OK.

Tuesday was supposed to be bad, so they opened all the parks an hour early. We got to the MK at rope drop, and there were maybe 200 people total in the park. We walked right on to rides all day long-- it was incredible!!! We did 5 rides in the first 45 minutes. Later on, we walked by Splash Mountain and it had a whopping 10 minute wait. We alternated between wearing our ponchos and taking them off, but the weather never got really bad. It was honestly the best day of our trip!!!

Our 8:39 pm  flight got on time and was a smooth ride, entirely against what I was expecting!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Okay so I found a site with serveral Stroller Tags and Luggage tags and I custimized some for my family! I had Walmart Photo Print them out as Pictures and it cost me about 5 dollars for 8 luggage tags and 2 stroller tags if anyone else wants one or would like to see them just email me at lisa_barrentine@yahoo.com

No charge just love playing on my Paint shop Pro


----------



## Amaia82

Hi everyone:
I know I am kind of late on this but we leave on 9/13 so if anyone would be able to send one to my 3 yr old princess before then - that would be AWESOME!

We could also do some while we are there so PM if you are looking for one around the end of September!


----------



## slenkey

I love this idea and think it's so fun!  We are going to Disney November 9-15 and are looking for a Fairy Godmailer.  I have two boys ages 1 and 3 who are super excited to meet Mickey and crew.  

I'm also available to be a Fairy Godmailer for anyone going after us who is looking... just let me know!


Thanks!


----------



## knitdiva

Slenky, would be glad to help you! We will be in Disney september 20 to october 4. I have a 4 years old boy who already got his card. He loved it!
PM with your kids names, favorite characters etc.


----------



## nicolem05

Not totally sure how this all works.. but we have two kids who would love this and we are traveling Dec 2-18. I can send postcards out to 3 families just PM me


----------



## TJLADY1227

This is So Cool we leave October 4th if anyone could send my DD9 a post card then I would pay it forward to another family


----------



## slenkey

knitdiva said:


> Slenky, would be glad to help you! We will be in Disney september 20 to october 4. I have a 4 years old boy who already got his card. He loved it!
> PM with your kids names, favorite characters etc.



I really appreciate this!  This thread is awesome!


----------



## dsnygirl2006

TJLADY1227 said:


> This is So Cool we leave October 4th if anyone could send my DD9 a post card then I would pay it forward to another family



Hi
We are leaving for WDW on Sept. 19th, I would love to send one to you DD, just PM or email me the information and I will add her to my list...

bbmikelove2002@aol.com


----------



## madcat

Hi! we will be in Disney on the week of October 27 through Nov.1  can someone send us a postcard for our sons.. please PM.. We will also send when we are down there.. Just PM with your details as well. Thank you


----------



## dsnygirl2006

madcat said:


> Hi! we will be in Disney on the week of October 27 through Nov.1  can someone send us a postcard for our sons.. please PM.. We will also send when we are down there.. Just PM with your details as well. Thank you



Hi I would be more than happy to do this, I just PM'd you....


----------



## fanoftinkerbell

I saw your thread about being a Fairygod mailer and I was wondering how you get into doing it.


Thanks


----------



## nicolem05

Hi,
I totally forgot to ask if anyone was willing to send the postcard to Canada?? I will definitely pay it forward to three families while we are there December 2-18. Let me know if you are looking for a mailer for those dates  thanks this sounds like such a great idea!


----------



## budbeerlady

I will send for 3 fairy godmother cards. We will be there Aug 28 -Sept 1st. 

Please PM me your address and info.

Can anyone tell me, can I buy postcard stamps there at WDW? Or do you just bring your own?


----------



## Walt Disney Worlders

This thread hass the same criteria as this, right?



> Okay here is the deal. A couple of nice DIS'ers made my DD6 day witha postcard from a character in December, saying can't wait to see you when you come to visit. We would like to pay it forward.
> 
> The first 3 people that send me a pm we will send their child a post card from their favorite character.
> 
> Please send name of child, address and any special message and a couple of different characters in case we can't find first choice.
> 
> Hope this helps build a childs belief in PIXIE DUST magic



How far in advance are you request the kids postcards?  We leave in Janaury, which is too far away I am guessing! 

I LOVE THIS BOARD!  So much fun stuff!


----------



## hugabearjo

I am leaving in a week, I still have a couple of spots to mail post cards if you are in need of a mailer please PM me and I would be happy to make sure it happens, because of Labor Day they probably won't go out in the mail until Sept 2.

Thanks to the wonderful mailer that sent my friends kids cards. I really appreciate it they were thrilled. 

Smile-
Jo


----------



## nicolem05

Walt Disney Worlders said:


> This thread hass the same criteria as this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> How far in advance are you request the kids postcards?  We leave in Janaury, which is too far away I am guessing!
> 
> I LOVE THIS BOARD!  So much fun stuff!



We will be there in December so send me your info- number of cards/kids, fav character and any special note you want included, mailing info. I would be happy to send them for you while we are there. I think it is nice if it is close to when you are going so it gets them all excited!! I agree this board is the best!!


----------



## Walt Disney Worlders

nicolem05 said:


> We will be there in December so send me your info- number of cards/kids, fav character and any special note you want included, mailing info. I would be happy to send them for you while we are there. I think it is nice if it is close to when you are going so it gets them all excited!! I agree this board is the best!!



THANK YOU! 

I will be there the last week in January any can send out a few postcards!  PM me if you are going in Feb 09!


----------



## purvislets

My DD just received her fairy godmailer postcard (Thank you DisneyBride'03!)

I love this idea so I'm paying it forward!  We'll be at Disney from Oct 12-17th and would love to send a postcard to a little one who could use some Disney magic!  

Send me a PM!


----------



## DonnaLynn

We are in the plannin stages of our trip in January.  I would love to have this done for my daughter, how do I go about it?
Thanks


----------



## thomasclan85

DonnaLynn said:


> We are in the plannin stages of our trip in January.  I would love to have this done for my daughter, how do I go about it?
> Thanks



I'm going Dec. 3-9. I'd be happy to do this for your daughter. PM me with her name and address and anything special you'd like on the postcard. Example: if she has a favorite character or doing anything special when you go like a birthday, etc. If you can't send a PM, email me at milkmanswife2@yahoo.com


----------



## DonnaLynn

Thanks so much!  I just sent you an email from my AOL email.

Donna


----------



## Woodpackmom

I am new to these boards but saw this thread and think its a GREAT idea! 
We are going in Jan and would LOVE if my 3 yr old daughter could get a note before we arrive....she is already beyond excited. We are doing the whole deal, Cinderella Breakfast after a "makeover" at BBB.
I would happily return the magic for anyone heading there in Feb.
Our dates are Jan 13-19 2009
Thanks!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

lisa_barrentine said:


> Okay so I found a site with serveral Stroller Tags and Luggage tags and I custimized some for my family! I had Walmart Photo Print them out as Pictures and it cost me about 5 dollars for 8 luggage tags and 2 stroller tags if anyone else wants one or would like to see them just email me at lisa_barrentine@yahoo.com
> 
> No charge just love playing on my Paint shop Pro



heres a new luggage tag i made i also make postcards that can be printed by walmart just let me know if you all want some


----------



## thomasclan85

DonnaLynn said:


> Thanks so much!  I just sent you an email from my AOL email.
> 
> Donna



I got your email and sent you one back. I'm glad to do this for your daughter! She'll be the first child I've ever done this for. I can't wait to get there and send the postcard to her.


----------



## thomasclan85

lisa_barrentine said:


> heres a new luggage tag i made i also make postcards that can be printed by walmart just let me know if you all want some



This is so cute!


----------



## thomasclan85

Woodpackmom said:


> I am new to these boards but saw this thread and think its a GREAT idea!
> We are going in Jan and would LOVE if my 3 yr old daughter could get a note before we arrive....she is already beyond excited. We are doing the whole deal, Cinderella Breakfast after a "makeover" at BBB.
> I would happily return the magic for anyone heading there in Feb.
> Our dates are Jan 13-19 2009
> Thanks!



I would be happy to do this for your daughter. We're going in December. PM me your information or email it to milkmanswife2@yahoo.com.


----------



## Woodpackmom

thomasclan85 said:


> I would be happy to do this for your daughter. We're going in December. PM me your information or email it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda-
> Thanks! I sent you an email!
> 
> Samantha
Click to expand...


----------



## lisa_barrentine

thomasclan85 said:


> This is so cute!



Thanks I can customize and email to anyone who would like a luggage or stroller tag... its fun for me and something to keep me busy while waiting to go to WDW


----------



## Cinderellas Clan

I would love for my daughter to get postcard from Fairy Godmailer. Anyone leaving in the next week, or less?


----------



## parmtoo

We're going Jan. 2-9, 09.  Would love for my 3 grandson's to get cards around xmas.......anyone be there around that time?  TIA


----------



## thomasclan85

Woodpackmom said:


> thomasclan85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to do this for your daughter. We're going in December. PM me your information or email it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda-
> Thanks! I sent you an email!
> 
> Samantha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fanoftinkerbell

We're going in April '09.  If anyone wants me to mail something out feel free to PM me.


----------



## Mimi in SC

I just joined the DIS and have just found this thread.  We are leaving Sept 13th for Disney.  Am I too late to get a card mailed to my dgd?  I'd be glad to mail some while we are there.


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

hey we are going Sept 5th thru 12th.   wuld you like for me to send a postcard as soon as we get there?   just PM me ur address and favorite character.  

would anyone be going before sept 5th, that could send me a postcard for the kids?


----------



## Mimi in SC

Disneycrazy!! said:


> hey we are going Sept 5th thru 12th.   wuld you like for me to send a postcard as soon as we get there?   just PM me ur address and favorite character.
> 
> 
> I just sent a pm.  Thanks!!


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

I got your PM and info.  As soon as we check in and go to Downtown Disney the first night, I will mail it then.


----------



## Mimi in SC

Disneycrazy!! said:


> I got your PM and info.  As soon as we check in and go to Downtown Disney the first night, I will mail it then.



Thank you so much!


----------



## bsusanmb

Would anyone who is leaving soon want to send cards to my DGS Nicholas and  DGD Makayla?  Nick is 4 and loves the pirates, can't wait to ride Big Thunder Mountain for the first time and Goofy's Barnstormer again.
Makayla is 3 and is getting a white princess wedding dress, going to the BBB for the first time and loves Mickey and the princesses.  We leave Sept 12.  Email me or pm me if you can help.  It would be two cards, they are cousins.
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## sage10

Is anyone still doing this? I would LOVE to have a postcard sent to my twins. They are boy/girl twins, he LOVES Mickey and Pirates and she LOVES Princesses of course, Snow White and Cinderella are her favorites. They are going November 26-Dec 7th. Thank you so much if someone could do this for me. I have only just joined the board, so I don't think I can send pms. Thanks again.


----------



## slenkey

Hi all!  I signed my boys up for fairy godmailer last week and want to pay it forward when we are there.  We will be in Disney November 9-15 and I'll take four names with me.  All four are open at this point, so PM or respond to the board and let me know you are interested.  Remember PM's take 10 posts first, so if you respond to me you get your spot and one less post to do! 

Thanks!


----------



## Tink51

Will be leaving Friday 8/29 & will be happy to mail out a few cards. PM with details! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Cinderellas Clan

Many thanks out to budbeerlady, as she is going to be my DD's Fairy Godmailer.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I still have 6 opening, will be mailing out Sept 11th when we arrive at WDW, my postcards are a bit different, they are personalized letters from Cinderella OR Mickey, I have only Cinder. left.

Please PM me if interested


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

Tink51 said:


> Will be leaving Friday 8/29 & will be happy to mail out a few cards. PM with details! Can't wait to get there!



I sent you a PM.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

bsusanmb said:


> Would anyone who is leaving soon want to send cards to my DGS Nicholas and  DGD Makayla?  Nick is 4 and loves the pirates, can't wait to ride Big Thunder Mountain for the first time and Goofy's Barnstormer again.
> Makayla is 3 and is getting a white princess wedding dress, going to the BBB for the first time and loves Mickey and the princesses.  We leave Sept 12.  Email me or pm me if you can help.  It would be two cards, they are cousins.
> Thanks,
> Susan




Have you got anyone to mail postcards yet?  Let me know and I will send them out on Sept. 5th!


----------



## Woodpackmom

We are going to be there jan 13-19/20. 
A fellow dis board member has offered to be my daughters fairy godmailer and I want to return the magic. 
Please PM me, I'd be willing to do up to 5 or 6.


----------



## Gm2SJ

I am taking my dgd (8) and dgs (7) to Disney World from 9/11-9/16.  I just found out about DISboard a few days ago and just found this thread today.  Is there any chance there is a Fairy Godmailer out there who could send a postcard to my dgd and dgs?  One card is enough.  Because I just registered, I can't send PMs but don't know if I can receive them.  Thanks


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

bsusanmb said:


> Would anyone who is leaving soon want to send cards to my DGS Nicholas and  DGD Makayla?  Nick is 4 and loves the pirates, can't wait to ride Big Thunder Mountain for the first time and Goofy's Barnstormer again.
> Makayla is 3 and is getting a white princess wedding dress, going to the BBB for the first time and loves Mickey and the princesses.  We leave Sept 12.  Email me or pm me if you can help.  It would be two cards, they are cousins.
> Thanks,
> Susan



Got your info also and mailing cards for them.


----------



## Disneycrazy!!

Gm2SJ said:


> I am taking my dgd (8) and dgs (7) to Disney World from 9/11-9/16.  I just found out about DISboard a few days ago and just found this thread today.  Is there any chance there is a Fairy Godmailer out there who could send a postcard to my dgd and dgs?  One card is enough.  Because I just registered, I can't send PMs but don't know if I can receive them.  Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Send me your info thru private message and I will mail them one also.


----------



## Gm2SJ

Disneycrazy!! said:


> Gm2SJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking my dgd (8) and dgs (7) to Disney World from 9/11-9/16.  I just found out about DISboard a few days ago and just found this thread today.  Is there any chance there is a Fairy Godmailer out there who could send a postcard to my dgd and dgs?  One card is enough.  Because I just registered, I can't send PMs but don't know if I can receive them.  Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Send me your info thru private message and I will mail them one also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you're willing to do this!!  Thank you!! I will "pass it forward". I will have to post a few more replies before I can send a PM--and then I hope I do it right
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisAlli

We're going the last week in Sept into Oct.  If anyone is willing to send postcards to my Ds and Dd please PM me.


Also, if anyone needs ones sent in Oct, I'll be happy to send some cards.


----------



## Gm2SJ

Gm2SJ said:


> Disneycrazy!! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe you're willing to do this!!  Thank you!! I will "pass it forward". I will have to post a few more replies before I can send a PM--and then I hope I do it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM.  Thanks again
Click to expand...


----------



## Gm2SJ

ChrisAlli said:


> We're going the last week in Sept into Oct.  If anyone is willing to send postcards to my Ds and Dd please PM me.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone needs ones sent in Oct, I'll be happy to send some cards.



We will be there 9/11/-9/16 and can send them if you think you would receive them in time.  I tried to send a PM but it doesn't show up in my "sent" box.  Can you send me a PM?


----------



## captainj

Hey all,

We will be at Disney World Sept 6-14.  Anyone need a couple of cards?  I would love to be able to shop for a GIRL for once.     PM me and I will send a couple out while I am there.  Please indicate if there are any special characters   or rides that your kids are looking forward to the most.  Thanks.


----------



## Walt Disney Worlders

lisa_barrentine said:


> Thanks I can customize and email to anyone who would like a luggage or stroller tag... its fun for me and something to keep me busy while waiting to go to WDW



LOVE - LOVE  - LOVE MINE!  Thanks again!


----------



## captainj

captainj said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We will be at Disney World Sept 6-14.  Anyone need a couple of cards?  I would love to be able to shop for a GIRL for once.     PM me and I will send a couple out while I am there.  Please indicate if there are any special characters   or rides that your kids are looking forward to the most.  Thanks.



Sorry, I am full up on requests!  Hope everyone has a great trip!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Walt Disney Worlders said:


> LOVE - LOVE  - LOVE MINE!  Thanks again!



Your Very Welcome


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hi everyone,
I am going to WDW Sept. 19-27 and I have room for a few more, if you would like for me to send out any postcards, just PM me....


----------



## hugabearjo

I leave in 2 days and wanted to send out one more offer to send cards. 

Who I have so far: stret, ncmom2NandE, mommy2sabrinajeremy and suzanna1973. 

If you thought I was sending one and you are not on my list please PM me ASAP.

I also have room for a few more cards. anyone else need one, we will be there Aug30 but with the holiday I am sure they will go out in the mail on Sept. 2

Smile-
jo


----------



## disbudgetfor6

Could you send a postcard to my girls, please?
I can't PM yet, so if you email me, I will send you our address! We went to Disney Princess' On Ice and they made a "wish" hoping they could go to Disney, and it came  true! They think the "dream makers" were there!!!
Thanks,mays4mu@sbcglobal.net


----------



## AXOalum

hugabearjo said:


> I leave in 2 days and wanted to send out one more offer to send cards.
> 
> Who I have so far: stret, ncmom2NandE, mommy2sabrinajeremy and suzanna1973.
> 
> If you thought I was sending one and you are not on my list please PM me ASAP.
> 
> I also have room for a few more cards. anyone else need one, we will be there Aug30 but with the holiday I am sure they will go out in the mail on Sept. 2
> 
> Smile-
> jo



Pick me! Pick me! I have been MIA lately - my father died July 12th, and honestly this is the first time in over a month that I've had time to just sit & play on the computer! I will PM you my info if it isn't too late - thank you!!

Also - I am going Sept 18-27 and would be happy to be a FGM for two or three people. Just PM me


----------



## ReginaS

I would love for my boys to receive a little  MAGIC  in the mail.... We will be traveling to the world on Nov.1st. The boys will be having birthdays a couple of weeks before we arrive in Orlando. One will be turning 12 and the other will be 7. It would be great to have a FGM for them and I will return the favor while we are there in November. Please email or PM me if someone is willing to do this for us. 

 Thank you so much 

D_Stracener@comcast.net


----------



## hugabearjo

Got great response to my offer, I can't wait to make the magic happen.

However, it does sadden me that with about 18 cards to send, I better say enough... sorry....

Hope everyone has a great trip. and thank you to my mailer who did a great job the kids were thrilled.... thanks again

Smile-it is almost disney time!!
Jo


----------



## Mrs D

We're leaving in just over a week and I have 3 more spots for postcards.
Anyone need one?


----------



## ReginaS

I would love for you to be a FGM to my 2 boys. Please let me know if you can 

We will be at the world Nov 1-8, 2008. 

They will be so excited to get mail   !!!
Have a GREAT trip...


----------



## Mrs D

ReginaS said:


> I would love for you to be a FGM to my 2 boys. Please let me know if you can
> 
> We will be at the world Nov 1-8, 2008.
> 
> They will be so excited to get mail   !!!
> Have a GREAT trip...



OK! I have you covered!


----------



## clajgray

We are scheduled for a trip to WDW December 6-13.     I think it would be REALLY cool for my kiddos (there are five in our group - two different families) to get a surprise postcard!    Any chance anyone is heading down at the beginning of November and would like to send out a few?  I can PM you with whatever information you need.

*********************************************************

ALSO, I'd love to do this for someone else's kiddos when we are at the World!!   Are there any January travelers who would like some postcards sent?  Send me a PM and we'll get it together!!!!   

Blessings to you all!!!!


----------



## BLAMBKY

I am willing to send out 10 cards. We will be there Oct.3 - Oct.11- this is my first time to try this is there anything specific that I should know? 

It just makes me smile just thinking about the smiles and magic I am helping along!


----------



## Mrs D

Mrs D said:


> We're leaving in just over a week and I have 3 more spots for postcards.
> Anyone need one?



I have a full list now. I will accomodate for dire situations!

I am really excited about sharing the pixie dust.

Let's all chant - no more storms!


----------



## jewelrylady

clajgray said:


> We are scheduled for a trip to WDW December 6-13.     I think it would be REALLY cool for my kiddos (there are five in our group - two different families) to get a surprise postcard!    Any chance anyone is heading down at the beginning of November and would like to send out a few?  I can PM you with whatever information you need.
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> ALSO, I'd love to do this for someone else's kiddos when we are at the World!!   Are there any January travelers who would like some postcards sent?  Send me a PM and we'll get it together!!!!
> 
> Blessings to you all!!!!



I'd be happy to send postcards to your kiddos.....We'll be there from Oct 29th thru Nov 3.  If you still need someone, email me at stacey@premierjewelrydiva.com  Send the addresses, anything that you want mentioned, etc....

This is going to be fun!


----------



## hollyd99

I'm still open if anyone would like cards. I will be there September 28th.

My daughter got a card last week and she loved it!


----------



## jewelrylady

I've got room for 5 more, if anyone needs a FGM....


----------



## pewing

Just found out my oldest son's band is attending a band festival at WDW in April!  

We have done this our last couple of trips to 'announce' our plans...and it's been a HUGE dose of magic  

Need a postcard for our little princess   She LOVED her first trip for her 3rd birthday last year and has not stopped asking to go back.  She loves all the princesses (of course) and Tinkerbell is probably her favorite.  Anyone heading down in say...December that could send her a note?


----------



## momandseandodisney

I have room for 4 more little princess to mail out too , (the Cinderella letters that I do) 
PM me if interested, we will send them out Sept 11th, when we arrive at WDW


----------



## Mkat35

I hope I am not too late for this...We leave 9/13 and my 3 yo dd would get a kick out of this- she loves mail.  We will be there until 9/19 and I would be happy to be a FGM to up to 5 others.  Are there any pics of postcard ideas?? PM me if interested


----------



## dshouse4

I will be glad to send out 5 postcards while we are in the world.  We leave on Sept. 12.  Please pm me with information.  My grandsons got their postcards and were thrilled.  Also found a site deadmansmail.com, thanks to mousesavers, that you can send a pirate greeting to your little pirates.  The voices sound a little mechanical but the boys loved it!


----------



## jessrowe

We will be there September 20-24 and I'll be happy to send out a few fairy godmailers.  Please pm me (I don't have enough posts to start a pm) your address, child's name and preference for which character you'd like the postcard from (can't promise it will be that one, but I will defiinitely try!).
Jessica


----------



## jewelrylady

pewing said:


> Just found out my oldest son's band is attending a band festival at WDW in April!
> 
> We have done this our last couple of trips to 'announce' our plans...and it's been a HUGE dose of magic
> 
> Need a postcard for our little princess   She LOVED her first trip for her 3rd birthday last year and has not stopped asking to go back.  She loves all the princesses (of course) and Tinkerbell is probably her favorite.  Anyone heading down in say...December that could send her a note?



I'd be happy to add her to my list!  Just pm me your information or better yet....you can email me at stacey@premierjewelrydiva.com

This is going to be fun.....I have room for 4 more if needed...let me know!


----------



## momof296&02

We are leving 9/25 & I will send 5 postcards.  Just PM me!


----------



## tjwk

This is a great idea!
We go on November 3rd and would be more than happy to send some postcards to children....I love kids faces when they excited! I think i can pm now i have 10 posts x


----------



## CDoobee

We are leaving for the "world" this coming Saturday!  YIPPEE!  

I would be happy to send 5 or so postcards.  Just PM me!!


----------



## lisadr

We will be in the World form 9/20-10/5. I already have one family, but would love to send out postcards for 5 more families. PM me or email me and give me your childs' info(name, address, fav. chararcter) and I will send them out while I am there. 

How much fun is this??????


----------



## chloe770

My DS received his post card today and was thrilled that he actually received "real mail"  Thank you to cpayne1997 (Crystal) It made my families day!


----------



## buckeyebill1995

We are going to be in WDW second week of October.  I can do 5 postcards!  Please PM me if you would like me to send one for you.


----------



## denegate

Would anyone be willing to be a fairy godmailer for my two daughters?  Ideally the postcards could be sent during the week of November 24th.  Is there anyone traveling during that time that would be willing to do this for us?  We have a surprise trip planned for December 11th and I would love the surprise to be given by Mickey or Minnie via a wonderful fairy godmailer.


----------



## luvthattink

Had a Fairy Godmailer for my kiddos last year for our trip and then was a Fairy Godmailer for some when we went.  Would love to find a Fairy Godmailer for them again for this trip.  We are going October 5th-16th and would happy to send some postcards while we are down there.


----------



## audrey2580

We will be on our first ever trip 9/14-9/19 and I can send two postcards!!! 

Someone did this for my son and nephew and it was so nice of them! 

PM me and I will confirm

A


----------



## Mommy2SabrinaJeremy

Would love to be someone's fairy godmailer on my upcoming trip.  My kids were so excited to get theirs!  I'll be in the world 9/10-9/16.  PM me.


----------



## sunsprinkle24

momof296&02 said:


> We are leving 9/25 & I will send 5 postcards.  Just PM me!



Hope its not too late!! I sent you a PM.


----------



## MaryKLady

Mommy2SabrinaJeremy said:


> Would love to be someone's fairy godmailer on my upcoming trip.  My kids were so excited to get theirs!  I'll be in the world 9/10-9/16.  PM me.



I just sent you a PM. I hope I'm not too late?


----------



## lynn432

This is last-minute, but I am happy to send out 4 postcards if there is anyone that wants me to do so... we will be there Sept 13-20th.  I could do a pre-trip or post-trip card, whichever you like!

I would also love it if someone going in October could send one to my daughter, as a 'thanks for coming to see us' card!  


I don't think I have enough posts to PM, but if you PM me with your email address, I can then email you back!


----------



## MickeyMaz

I forgot about this Thread.  We did this last year but did not hear if our post cards got to the family or not afterwards.

I can send 4 postcards from the parks.  I'll be down Sept 15-20.  PM me and let me know the details.


----------



## jennytmitch

I wanted to thank our Fairy Godmailer.  DD got her postcard today and was so excited.  She put it on the refridgerator and said that was so sweet of Cinderella to think of her.


----------



## jennytmitch

I also wanted to offer up one last time to be a Fairy Godmailer to someone.  We will be in Disney 9-14 to 9-20. Please pm me if you need one.


----------



## tassma

Hello,

We are going in mid-December.  When should we ask for postcards?

Thanks,
Tassma


----------



## noahdove

I would think anytime...it's really not that far away


----------



## clajgray

My family will be traveling to WDW Dec 6-13.
I'd be happy to send out about 5 postcards to some little ones.
Anyone traveling in January and want some postcards sent?
Please PM with your info...
Blessings!


----------



## Suzanna1973

I'm heading to WDW Sept 28th-Oct 2nd. I will be a fairy godmailer for two people. PM me your information and postcard request.


----------



## shellywalker

We will be in Disney October 24th-November 4th.  I am willing to send out a few postcards and also looking for someone to send one to my 5 year old daughter AFTER our trip!


----------



## Mrs D

Back from our trip to the world, and finally got the basement dried out-thankfully it happened the morning after we returned!
All postcards where sent out on Friday 9/12, so look for them this week! I hope everyone enjoys them. It was fun sending them out!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

We are leaving Friday for Disney and depending on the order of how I received them postcards will be sent out everyday but Sunday... If I have mutiple sibilings to send to they will all go out on the same day... everyone that I'm FGM watch your mail soon... and hope you all enjoy!

Love, FGM Lisa


----------



## shezfrombermuda

Hi,

I am going down October 25 - November 2nd and then on the 4 night cruise.  I can send 4 or 5 cards from Disney or Castaway Cay.  PM me if you are interested!


----------



## glo

I will be traveling to WDW with my girls from Jan 15-22 would be willing to do this for a few little ones! To bad my girls are past that age...Can't wait to do this now as someone here has done it for a very special family for me


----------



## tinkerlisa

I would love for someone to do this for as well! However we aren't going until Sept. 2009! I would love to pay it forward to!


----------



## pattycake1950

Would love for someone to do this for my grandaughters (4 &2).  We will be there Oct. 18-25.  I could also send some out (paying it forward) while we are there.  Can't PM-not enough posts.


----------



## ReginaS

The boys received their postcard yesterday   .... I wish that I would have had a camera handy to catch the expressions on their faces  They were so excited. They just couldn't believe that Jack Sparrow sent them a postcard  You absolutely made their day!!!


----------



## jessrowe

Heading to Disney Saturday!  Please pm me if you'd like postcards for your kids!  
Jessica


----------



## shellywalker

pattycake1950 said:


> Would love for someone to do this for my grandaughters (4 &2).  We will be there Oct. 18-25.  I could also send some out (paying it forward) while we are there.  Can't PM-not enough posts.



Would you like them after you come home?  I can send them while we are there the 24th of Ocotber-the 4th of November!


----------



## xrayvin

I am looking for someone who will be at WDW mid November to be a fairygodmailer for 4 y/o boy, 4 y/o girl, and 7 y/o girl! (the 2 girls can share a postcard)  If anyone is willing and available please PM me. 

.................................................................

I would also be interested in returning the favor for someone else. Anyone going at the end of Dec or Jan looking for someone to send some magic? We will be at WDW Dec 6-15. At this point I would be able to do 3 postcards. PM me and let me know!


----------



## disneymom1980

I would be happy to send out a few postcards while we are in Disney October 20-27.  Please PM me if you would like one  .


----------



## tigger21475

I will be at Disney Oct 29- Nov 3 and would love to send some postcards out.   Please Pm me names addresses and favorite character.  I will do 5.


----------



## xrayvin

Thanks Tigger, I just PM you our information. Let me know if you have any questions!

I am still available for late Dec and Jan travelers!


----------



## tassma

Hello,

I need postcards for a Mid-December trip for DS4 and DD2.  Would be happy to repay the favor or pay it forward.  Just PM me.


Thanks!

Tassma


----------



## jaymesmommy2004

xrayvin said:


> Thanks Tigger, I just PM you our information. Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> I am still available for late Dec and Jan travelers!




I pm'd you.

I would also be available for beginning of 2009 - will be willing to send out 10 cards. 

Pm or email me at jaymesmommy2004@yahoo.com


----------



## lisa_barrentine

So I have all my FGM addresses and will be sending my first postcard out on Saturday ... so watch your mail those who know I'm your FGM

Also if you are going Sept 20-27th look for me! 









LOOK FOR THE BAG!! AND SAY HELLO!


----------



## Monny2AE

We're going January 24-31. Would anyone be interested in sending two postcards to my children. I've never done this before so I'm not sure how to go about it. I'm also willing to pay it forward and mail out some for people going in February


----------



## goofyandmickey

Thank you so much for the postcard to my  boys! Alexander is taking it to school tommorrow to show all his friends that Buzz Lightyear sent them a card becasue he knows that we are coming!!!   I can not thank you  enough for making this so special for them!


----------



## goofyandmickey

We will be in Disney Sept. 25- Oct. 2 if anyone would like cards sent. Please pm me


----------



## Monny2AE

Monny2AE said:


> We're going January 24-31. Would anyone be interested in sending two postcards to my children. I've never done this before so I'm not sure how to go about it. I'm also willing to pay it forward and mail out some for people going in February




Thanks jaymesmommy2004 for helping me out! I'm heading there at the end of January if anyone needs a FGM for their little ones


----------



## wahoo776

We will be at WDW 6 Nov thru 13 Nov, if you need me to send some out for you please PM me!

Thanks!
Amy

PS I'm willing to do five, but if your family is larger than that I'm more than willing to accomodate!


----------



## shellywalker

WDW1st-timers said:
			
		

> Just wondering if you are able to send "one" of my daughters a postcard.  We actually live in Canada and hopefully this isn't a problem.
> 
> I'll send their info to you if you still have room.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I can't PM because I don't have enough posts...but if you'd like to PM your information I can send them out for you!


----------



## shellywalker

wahoo776 said:


> We will be at WDW 6 Nov thru 13 Nov, if you need me to send some out for you please PM me!
> 
> Thanks!
> Amy
> 
> PS I'm willing to do five, but if your family is larger than that I'm more than willing to accomodate!



Still don't have PM!  Would you be able to send out two for me?  One to my DD who is 5 and my DS who is 9 months?


----------



## Tink51

Leaving for MNSSHP on Fri the 26th. Will be glad to send cards. Just PM your info!


----------



## tjwk

As stated in previuos posts we go on 3rd november and be willing to send a few more postcards out. We recieved ours the other day, my childrens faces were a picture! I cannot believe how happy they were! And to make another childs face beam as much as that is well worth it. Please pm me your details. will take another 5 people! x


----------



## Bren's Mom

We're going to be at WDW from 10/13-10/17/08.  I'd be happy to be someone's fairy godmailer!  

And if anyone is going between now and then and can send a postcard to my ds (3, first trip!) that would be awesome too! 

PM me either way.


----------



## tassma

Hello,

We are going mid-December and would be happy to send some out.  Just PM me.


Thanks!!!

Tassma


----------



## momof296&02

shellywalker said:


> I can't PM because I don't have enough posts...but if you'd like to PM your information I can send them out for you!




I have WDW 1st timers covered.  We leave in the am & I will send to them while we are there.


----------



## robster18

What is this? we are leaving on oct 10th and my daughter doesnt know we are going yet!


----------



## o2bnoz

I can send out cards while I'm there!  Just PM me!  I can do at least 5, but more if needed!  I hope someone responds, I really want to do this for some kids.  We're expecting one from the "pay it forward" thread on the disney attractions site.  This is so much fun!!


----------



## ybertrand

Can someone please explain the details of the Fairy Godmailer to me? I think my kids would really enjoy it. We are leaving On November 1st for 5 days. I will happily do my part in return. Just get me the details.

Thanks. This board has been a gift in planning our first Disney trip.


----------



## alison91501

Sent you a PM o2bnoz


----------



## Minnesota!

Can someone explain this to me?  So someone will send the people of my choosing a postcard from Disney telling them "C Ya REAL Soon"?  If so - could I get someone who will be down there in the next few weeks to send a couple for me??

Thanks!!!!!

PM me!


----------



## SnowWhite12

Oops, wrong forum.  Sorry!


----------



## michael's mom

Hey all,
I have done this for a friend and she said her kids were so excited to be invited down to Disney by their favorite characters.  I am going again in April and have arranged to have someone purchase some postcards for me.  I am going to write a postcard to each of the three kids, my son included, and have a relative mail it from Florida in the spring.  I was a little nervous about giving my son's name and address out so this was my compromise.  It's something to think about for those of you who can swing it!

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

I will be in Disney 12/10 - 12/15. I can send up to 5 postcards. Please pm, will update when I have my 5.


----------



## o2bnoz

I will be going to WDW from Oct. 18-25th, so if you send me the names, ages and addresses for your children, I will send them a postcard from their favorite character, or just from Mickey if no character is specified, saying something like "Can't wait to see you in a couple of weeks.. " or something to that effect. 

I'm going to PM the two of you who asked about this, since I can still send a few more out, and I'd love, love, LOVE, to do this for you!  

It is just such a great idea and it will be so much fun for me!  My 4-year-old should be receiving one from his Fairy Godmailer this week!  He will be thrilled!! 

So that's the explanation in a nutshell.  Hope that helps!

Dee


----------



## Suzanna1973

Just letting my recipients of a "fairy godmailer" know that we will be arriving at WDW today and our postcards will be in the mail tomorrow!!!


----------



## KristiMc

Hello,

We will be at WDW Oct. 18-25 and I would love to send out a few postcards.  My kids just got theirs last week and thought it was so cool that Mickey knew they were coming to visit them.

I will send out 5 cards.  Please PM your name and address info and if there is a particular character that your child likes.


----------



## DisneyTwilight

My Son would love this, before our trip!! could anyone do this for him?


----------



## ybertrand

I will be going Nov1-5. I can send send your son a postcard then. Let me know if these dates will work for you.


----------



## rainydayplay

We're going in 2 weeks..would love it if some one would do this for my daughter.  Would also reciprocate if anyone is interested!


----------



## lsherman

we are leaving oct 22 andI have 4 boys 13,9,6, and 1 they would just be estactic to recience a card from mickey


----------



## rainydayplay

Okay, now I've got some one sending to me...so now it's time to send for others.  We'll be there from oct 12-18.  PM if you are in need of an FGM!


----------



## perkyperla

even though my kids are a little older - i think this is such a great idea!  our trip is planned for 1-2-09.  anyone going in december send us one?  can i help someone out when we are there??


----------



## clajgray

perkyperla said:


> even though my kids are a little older - i think this is such a great idea!  our trip is planned for 1-2-09.  anyone going in december send us one?  can i help someone out when we are there??



Hi there!
We will be there Dec 6-13.     If you'd like, I can send some cards to your kiddos.  You can email me the info if you'd like (or pm) clajgray@gmail.com.  

I just need fav characters, names and addys.

Blessings!


----------



## perkyperla

thanks!      i'll pm you


----------



## Tinkarella

*** MY LIST IS FULL***


Okay, I'm late getting around to doing this, but, I will be leaving for WDW on Sunday October 5th...yes, _this_ sunday!  

My 22yr old DD and I did this on our last trip 2 years ago and had a blast.  

We'll send post cards to anyone's child who wants them, I'll accept the first 10 people who PM me.  Tell me which character, name address and what you want the post card to say.  I had some post cards last time that told the child he was coming to see Mickey, even one from Cinderella to Grandma telling her she was coming    It was so much fun!


----------



## Mckys#1Fan

We are traveling to the world Nov 1-8. My boys have already received their postcards in the mail.(Thanks again to those who took care of them!!  ) 

We are traveling with close friends who have had a very difficult year! On Oct 17, 2007, one of the girls was diagnosed with cancer-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (age 10 at the time). She is now 11 and cancer FREE!!!      She and her family are traveling with us as a celebration trip. I would really like for someone to send them a postcard... I will be their first trip to Disney


----------



## pattycake1950

Tinkarella said:


> Okay, I'm late getting around to doing this, but, I will be leaving for WDW on Sunday October 5th...yes, _this_ sunday!
> 
> My 22yr old DD and I did this on our last trip 2 years ago and had a blast.
> 
> We'll send post cards to anyone's child who wants them, I'll accept the first 10 people who PM me.  Tell me which character, name address and what you want the post card to say.  I had some post cards last time that told the child he was coming to see Mickey, even one from Cinderella to Grandma telling her she was coming    It was so much fun!



I don't have enough posts to PM.  Could you PM me and I will give you the info for my two small grandaughters who will be goin Oct. 18-25?


----------



## pattycake1950

Mckys#1Fan said:


> We are traveling to the world Nov 1-8. My boys have already received their postcards in the mail.(Thanks again to those who took care of them!!  )
> 
> We are traveling with close friends who have had a very difficult year! On Oct 17, 2007, one of the girls was diagnosed with cancer-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (age 10 at the time). She is now 11 and cancer FREE!!!      She and her family are traveling with us as a celebration trip. I would really like for someone to send them a postcard... I will be their first trip to Disney



Again I don't have enough posts to PM.  Our daughter went to WDW as her Make a Wish trip a long time ago and she is now an angel.  It would be my honor to be a fairy godmailer to all the kids.  We are there Oct. 18-25.  Please PM me with the info.


----------



## thomasclan85

*Hiya dsnygirl2006!  

Nikki got her postcard today and is   thrilled   to say the least. When her Dad got home, she was standing in the doorway waving it at him and saying over and over, "I got a postcard, I got a postcard." Thanks so much. It made her day (and mine too!) I can't wait to get there so I can do the same!! I hope you and your family had an amazing trip!*

*Linda*


----------



## pattycake1950

Mckys#1Fan said:


> We are traveling to the world Nov 1-8. My boys have already received their postcards in the mail.(Thanks again to those who took care of them!!  )
> 
> We are traveling with close friends who have had a very difficult year! On Oct 17, 2007, one of the girls was diagnosed with cancer-Hodgkin's Lymphoma (age 10 at the time). She is now 11 and cancer FREE!!!      She and her family are traveling with us as a celebration trip. I would really like for someone to send them a postcard... I will be their first trip to Disney



Got your PM--got you covered for all!  Have a great time.


----------



## DisneyNewbies2008

We are taking our first WDW trip with our children on 10/15-10/20. If anyone wants postcards for their kiddos, PM or reply to this message and we'll be happy to send some. We just got our postcards in the mail and can't wait to return the favor for someone else.


----------



## bdtwins

I can't PM yet but will be hoping someone can send my little guys postcards before we go in November.  Gotta keep posting so I can get to 10 and PM!


----------



## twins4mimi

We had a wonderful trip and Gracie even mentioned to the characters twice, "thanks for my card!!!"


----------



## Sibahan

We are leaving on a grand gathering for my family and my inlaws, and we are all very excited. I think my kids would love this, as well as my nephew and maybe even my inlaws?? Is it appropriate...my father in law would LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! Let me know! we leave on Oct 16


----------



## tassma

My kids got their cards today and thought that was the coolest thing.  Of course, they think it is natural that the characters are waiting for them to get there!

Thank you!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I'm heading down in a few weeks and would be happy to send postcards... just let me know!


----------



## thomasclan85

2xcited2sleep said:


> I'm heading down in a few weeks and would be happy to send postcards... just let me know!



I   your Disname!!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

thomasclan85 said:


> I   your Disname!!



Thanks!  That commercial gets me every time.  That little boy is too cute!!


----------



## thomasclan85

I    that commercial. My daughter goes around saying that too.


----------



## tinkerbellsmom05

rainydayplay said:


> We're going in 2 weeks..would love it if some one would do this for my daughter.  Would also reciprocate if anyone is interested!



Hi, did you leave yet...I would love a postcard sent to my daughter!


----------



## NashBridges

for the post card sent to my son.  He absolutely loved it.

I am willing to send a post card to someone for their children, so if you're going in December, and it's your childrens 1st trip, send me a PM.


----------



## ybertrand

I am going to be in the World Nov. 1-5. If anyone would like me to send their child a postcard, please send me a pm or you can email me directly at ybertrand97@gmail.com


----------



## kimha

Great idea!!


----------



## jenb1023

I found a Fairy Godmailer (thanks 2xcited2sleep!) so I want to pay the kindness forward.

We will be in the World 11/15-11/22.  Please PM me if I can be a Fairy Godmailer for you.


----------



## tinkerlisa

I would love to do this for my kids but our trip isn't until September! How soon should I ask for someone to be a Fairy Godmailer?


----------



## Sibahan

We are leaving on Oct 17-24 and i am willing to be a fairy godmother if anyone needs one last minuite...

I couldnt get anyone to do it for us, but want to help others out.  

Please PM me, the 1st 10 i will do it for! Address and who to put on the postcard please! 
Vacation dates are helpful also!


----------



## Irishgrl6975

We are leaving Nov. 7 - 14th and we would be happy to send postcards for 4 kids!  Just PM me if you would like me to do this for you.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for the 5th time!

I will be sending postcards out October 19th!


----------



## veraletta

*** MY LIST IS FULL***

Fairy Godmailer for the 4th time!
We will be at disney Nov 1 thru 11, will be happy to send postcards out for any one that still needs ones.

PM me,  Address and who to put on the postcard please! 
Vacation dates are helpful also!


----------



## ktmt

I can be a fairy godmailer during Oct 22 - Oct 30.  Let me know by this Friday.  If you want (for the first 5 folks) one, PM me the name and address of where to send it to.  (This is the first time I'm doing this...do I just send a DW postcard with a cute message on it?)


----------



## erynsmom

My aunt is going to WDW Nov 29-Dec 5 and would love to send out some postcards.  If anyone is interested please PM and I will pass along the info.
Thanks.


----------



## momof296&02

Hi all,
I have not heard from those listed below & i'm wondering if you recv'd the post cards.  I hope you did.  Please let me know.

WDW1st-timers
cwojchik 
sunsprinkle24


----------



## momof296&02

ktmt said:


> I can be a fairy godmailer during Oct 22 - Oct 30.  Let me know by this Friday.  If you want (for the first 5 folks) one, PM me the name and address of where to send it to.  (This is the first time I'm doing this...do I just send a DW postcard with a cute message on it?)



You got it.  Just address it & sign it from whatever character the kid(s) like.  Have fun!


----------



## whalenj

Sorry!  Change of plans.........


----------



## newbie72

Hi there! 
I am looking for a Fairy Godmother...
Have three children who would be over the moon to get a postcard with their name on it!

We will be there 10/29.  Is there anyone going to WDW in the next few days willing to send?

I am willing to play fairy godmother for the time that we will be there.

Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

newbie72 said:


> Hi there!
> I am looking for a Fairy Godmother...
> Have three children who would be over the moon to get a postcard with their name on it!
> 
> We will be there 10/29.  Is there anyone going to WDW in the next few days willing to send?
> 
> I am willing to play fairy godmother for the time that we will be there.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm going down later this week.  The earliest I could send would be Fri 10/24... not sure that would allow enough time for delivery?  If you want me to try it, PM me your details.  If not- enjoy your trip!!


----------



## gallafamily

We are going January 21 thru 27, 2009, & I would love to have some post cards sent to my kids.  I have 4 kids, but I don't know what else I need to do.  I would greatly appreciate this!


----------



## SharpaysMom

We are going to WDW Oct 25-29  and would love to send out some postcards.  Please PM us with the details if you'd like to receive one.


****We've got all the requests we can handle now****


----------



## fitzmom

I will be in Disney Nov 22- 29 and would love to find someone to send a postcard to my 2 kids.  I would be happy to send one out for someone else as well.  I just joined the board tonight so I am not familiar with all the ins and outsyet...please let me know if anyone is intersted in helping out!  This is our first trip to Disney and we are getting very excited!

Thanks!


----------



## KERdad06

We will be there Nov 21-29th, and would so much appreciate if someone would be able to be a fairy godmailer for our girls, 1 letter or postcard would be great, we have 3 girls, Please PM me if you are able to send and I can let you know the names of our girls.

Thanks so much.


----------



## DisneyMom7951

I was wondering if someone could send my dd(3) a postcard from disney b4 our trip. We will be in the world for her first trip nov 22-29 and i would love to be a fairy godmailer to spread the magic pixie dust when we go.


----------



## Kamsmommy

I will be in disney from Nov 8th-17th if you want to pm me the names and ages of the kids along with the address I will mail out postcard to about 4 families.  Also let me know if there is a particular character.  Haven't done this before but it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

DisneyMom7951 said:


> I was wondering if someone could send my dd(3) a postcard from disney b4 our trip. We will be in the world for her first trip nov 22-29 and i would love to be a fairy godmailer to spread the magic pixie dust when we go.




Disneymom7951, looks like Kamsmommy can help you out!!


----------



## OneBlessedFamily

We are going to be at Disney in December (19th - Jan 3) with our 3 daughters and 1 son (his Make A Wish trip).  I would LOVE it if someone could do a Fairy Godmailer for me, and I will pass the magic along when we are there!!!!

Just PM me and I'll send whatever info you need!

Mary


----------



## Mckys#1Fan

I sent you a PM.  

We will also be traveling with a family on their Make a Wish trip for their daughter Nov. 1-8. I will be glad to send your children cards!!!


----------



## Minnesota!

I will be there 12/5 - 12/12 and will gladly send some out if anyone needs me to!  PM me


----------



## monymony3471

I am looking for a fairy godmother to mail my 4 year old daughter a post card from disney.

She met Annastasia at 1900 park fare in August and has not stopped talking about her. 


Would anyone be will to send a postcard from "Annastasia".

We are going Dec 10-19th.

I'd be more than happy to help anyone else out as well.


----------



## goodboys

I tried to PM  you Kamsmommy but I haven't posted enough so it wouldn't let me. If you don't already have enough I would love it if you could send my boys one. We will be there the 15th-20th. I can send a few out too.

Thanks!


----------



## lisapezz

gallafamily said:


> We are going January 21 thru 27, 2009, & I would love to have some post cards sent to my kids.  I have 4 kids, but I don't know what else I need to do.  I would greatly appreciate this!



I just sent you a PM.  My husband and I will be going in December and I would love to do this for you


----------



## lisapezz

I know it's still early, but my husband and I will be in the world from December 13-19th and would love to do this again.  I did it back in September 07 and had a blast!  I think I ended up doing between 15 and 20 last time, so if you're interested let me know!

I'll post again when it gets closer if my list doesn't fill up.  I want to help bring a little bit of magic to as many as I can


----------



## goodboys

Please e-mail me at jillgoodpasture@yahoo if you can send my 2 boys a card before we go. We leave the 15th.
thanks!


----------



## goodboys

Oops....yahoo.com


----------



## campmake3

Would anyone be willing to send my daughter a card before the 15th?  We'll be going the 16th -23rd.  I would love to return the favor - just pm me with your info.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## jenb1023

Thank you 2xcited2sleep!!!  Jordan received her postcard today and loved it!  She was so excited that the characters knew she was coming.  I love the DIS!


----------



## clajgray

We will be at the world Dec 6-13, and I'd love to send off a few postcards.  If you are traveling after that and would like one or two sent your way, pm me with the details and I'll add you to my list!!!

Blessings!!!
Lori


----------



## lil_red

I had never heard of this, and rad across the sticky on the board tonight.. 
Seems like a wonderful idea..

We are leaving on the 14th early, and this will be our kids 1st trip ever to Disney!!!!!

I think they would think this was SUPER!!

Thanks so Much


----------



## goodboys

We live on the 15th of Nov. Anyone out there who would send one to my boys before that? Please??? It would be so awesome!
thanks


----------



## ALittleDisneyFan

Hi! We're leaving Dec 6 - would anyone be able to send my 2-yr-old DD a postcard? She would love a postcard from Goofy.. 

Thanks!


----------



## 3AUTigerFans

We are leaving for WDW on Nov 21 and I would love for someone to send my son a card.  If anyone is going in the next week, please PM me if you are willing to send a card.

I would love to send out five or six cards.  PM me if you are in need of someone to send your child a postcard.  I am willing to send one to the first five or six people who send me their address, child's name, and a few characters that they would like me to choose from.


----------



## nikkers

Hello.  We will be at Disney from Jan 21-29.  I would be more than happy to send a few postcards.  Please PM me with the details.


----------



## chemysterygal

We will be heading south in January, and I'd love to have cards sent out to ds and dd, but I just found out I can't PM anyone until my post count reaches 10.  Guess I have some typing to do.   

Pam

Edited to add:  I'd be happy to send out cards for anyone wanted them sent mid-January!


----------



## chemysterygal

chemysterygal said:


> We will be heading south in January, and I'd love to have cards sent out to ds and dd, but I just found out I can't PM anyone until my post count reaches 10.  Guess I have some typing to do.
> 
> Pam
> 
> Edited to add:  I'd be happy to send out cards for anyone wanted them sent mid-January!



One note - I'm still working my way up to 10 posts before I can PM anyone, so as soon as that happens I'll respond!!  Thank you to the kind soul who offered to play FGM for my little ones.


----------



## tassma

chemysterygal said:


> One note - I'm still working my way up to 10 posts before I can PM anyone, so as soon as that happens I'll respond!!  Thank you to the kind soul who offered to play FGM for my little ones.



Hi -I PMd you yesterday and will be happy to send out cards during our mid-December trip.  You can email me your details at koehm@bresnan.net


Tassma


----------



## alanburger88

We are travelling from South Africa and will be in Disney from 1 to 12m December 2008. We would be happy to send 5 cards locally or internationally. Please PM with the details.


----------



## mdurette

We will be there from Nov 16 to 24th and will be willing to send out 5 cards.

Looking for someone there now or soon who can send one to my 3 YO daughter before we leave.


----------



## believe79

This is such a good idea....we are leaving in 12 days on the 18th of november and will be there from the 19-27....i am willing to send out a few post cards...just let me know....also if someone could send my son one before we leave he would love it
Thanks
Celina


----------



## MaidMarian

We leave for WDW Dec 6th.  I know my DD3 would just be thrilled to get a card.  Please let me know if anyone can send one.  I'll be happy to send out 6 while we are there to anyone is going after Dec 15th.  Thanks


----------



## orlandesign

Is this something parents want.. i would like to understand what you do and how it works... ) Might be able to create something for everyone


----------



## orlandesign

Visit: http://www.disneyworld.com/wallpapertest

Check this out, I got it from my facebook account, someone is doing a test and it looks like there is a wallpaper desktop image creation application on MDV on the disneyworld.com website.

Design your very own desktop wallpaper and bring the magic of the Walt Disney World® Resort to your home computer!

Visit: http://www.disneyworld.com/wallpapertest

You need to login or register for an account, but trust me its worth it... the application is simple but cool, you can add images and your own text. Go and download it... I believe they are working on a MAC fix but PC works just fine. I am helping spread this around... I enjoyed it, and tink you all would like to hear about it too!


----------



## lil_red

Just interested in sending Post Cards to our kids from Disney - From the characters.. About their visit... 

Make it seem like Mickey Knows my son is coming...


----------



## orlandesign

So basically something that arrives at the resort before you arrive... a post card from their favorite character saying I am so glad you are here... etc... 

hmm intersting... let me get my creative juices flowing.


----------



## lil_red

but not exactly.. Something that arrives at our homes before we ever leave....


----------



## orlandesign

Oh okay... at your home... got it... thats a but harder but doable... cool!


----------



## daddyx4

WoW this is such a cool idea! 

My wife and I are taking our four little ones to DW over Christmas. If someone would be willing to be our "fairygodmailer" I would greatly appreciate it! 

I'm sure it would get the kids even MORE excited for the trip (thirty-nine more days daddy!) 

If anyone is willing PM me and I'll give names ages etc.


----------



## *Seanaci*

Ok guys and gals!

Just told my mom what this thread is about, and we go the end of December. Anyone wanting a postcard from Winnie the Pooh, shoot me a PM and let me know when you're going, as well as your address and my mom will send one.


----------



## kelster11

Could someone please help my out.  I am taking my DD(7) the week of Dec 6th - 13th and would love for her to receive a postcard from DisneyWorld before we go.  If anyone would be willing to do this for me I would really appreciate it.  Also, if anyone is in need of a FairyGodmother I would be willing to do that for you when I am down in December.  Just let me know and thank you so very much!


----------



## smatt

My parents are headed to Disney December 4th for their 44th Anniversary- I'd love to have a Mickey Mouse card headed their way saying Happy Anniversary- see you soon!  Thank-you!

Shelley


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I'm heading to WDW Dec 11th and would be happy to send some postcards.  If you're interested, just send me the details.


----------



## mdurette

Still looking for someone there either now or in the next few days to send my almost 3 YO a post card.  I will send 5 out while I am there (Nov 16-23).  I already have 2 taken.  Anyone else can PM me with the info.  Thanks!


----------



## alison91501

I had a great fairygodmailer and would love to return the favor.  We are going to Disney Nov 15 - 20.  If you are interested just PM me your info.


----------



## vtwep

How exactly does this work??


----------



## alanburger88

vtwep said:


> How exactly does this work??



Fairy Godmailers are good hearted folk who offer to send postcards while visiting Disney. These are usually sent to children of parents from this forum. The postcards that are used are usually sent from the kids favourite character (by a Fairy Godmailer) to build excitment for an upcoming trip.

The idea is that you pass on the favour by sending cards when you are at Disney to other kids.

Usually people make contact through this forum and then PM each other to get some details of the kids. Favourite characters, age, have they been before? etc. This is used to personalise each card.

Some people on th forum will send local (USA only) and other also send internationally.

We have got postcards from a kind soul on this board for my 2 daughters and they just loved it  

It is a great idea that costs so little while delivering a little exictment to help build up an up and coming trip!

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## vtwep

Yes - makes sense!  Thank you for the explanation!

**Looking for a Fairy Godmailer** visiting Disney World this week or next (sorry for the short notice...just realized what this was!).

Please PM me if you will be there and can do this.

Thanks!


----------



## galligan4

Hi there - I am in search of a fairygodmailer for our two girls.  We will be flying out to WDW on Dec. 5th.   Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## jlm

I am also in search of a fairygodmailer....we are leaving on Dec 12.  Also if anyone is looking for a mailer at that time I can help out.
Please pm or email me at sjmunson@lakedalelink.net
I have 3 kids- girl 9, boy 6, boy 3.

Thanks!!
 Jen


----------



## jdvinson

This is the my first time to visit these boards, but this fairy godmailer sounds like a great idea. 

We are leaving on the 28th of December, and i'd love for my girls to get something from there before hand.  I'd be happy to do the same for someone else when I am there.

My email is jdvinson07 @ yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## clajgray

We are heading to the World on Dec 6 and I'd love to have my kiddos get a postcard before we leave.  Anyone interested?


----------



## NYPDwife

Please, please, please.......

Anyone going to Disney within a week, can you please send me two postcards?  One of Indiana Jones at MGM for my son (HE LOVES INDY!) and one of the High School Musical Pep Rally at MGM.  And if you could have them signed by the CM's.

My son loves Indy soooo much we even had his room painted to look like a tomb.  And my daughter can never stop talking about HSM.

If you're willing to do this, please PM me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## NYPDwife

Oh! For anyone going in January, I'm willing to send cards out.


----------



## xrayvin

I know this is short notice but I am looking for a FGM that will be in Disney soon. We are leaving in 20 days (Dec 5). I had a FGM signed up to send a card to my 4 y/o son, but for whatever reason it must not have worked out for her. I was SO looking forward to seeing his face when he received his DISNEY MAIL. That is why I am back on here as a last effort to find another person. Anyone that is interested in doing this for me PLEASE PM me and I can give you the details. 
I am sending cards while I am at WDW to pass on the magic! I want to thank whoever oringinated this...I think it is a truely magical idea!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I will be arriving at WDW 12/8/08 & would be happy to send out some postcards this trip.

Please PM me.


----------



## alaskanmommy

Hi everybody!  I don't really know how this works but a friend we are going to WDW with had one sent to my daughter and we got it today!!  Thanks so much to whoever did this.  What a magical piece of mail.   We are leaving in 9 days so the timing was perfect.     I would love to return the favor.   We will be there until 12/13 so I would be willing to send some for a family that's going later that month or early January.  Please PM me if there are any takers.  Thanks so much to whomever sent ours!!  My DD's postcard from "Tink" was fabulous!!! 
THANKS FUNKYDUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Reneeaiko

FunkyDuck RULES!! 

We got our postcards today!  DD loved her card from Aurora and DS was thrilled to get one from Mickey!!  Thanks also for the Tink one for Alaskanmommy's DD.  I think that it surprised Alaskanmommy and her DH too.  I just love the MAGIC  

Well, it is time to return the favor.  We will be leaving for WDW on 11/27 and I'd be happy to "pay it forward".  I can send 6.  PM me with your child's name, address and favorite character.


----------



## DEBBYIAC

If anyone needs a fairy god mailer I am happy to do it but i'm only sending out five cards so please pm me, someone did it for my kids and they loved it so I would like to pass on the magic.


----------



## dnroach

I can send five cards while I'm there 12/11-12/17. 

Just PM me with:

the recipient's name
a couple favorite characters
your dates of travel
any other "special info" you'd like me to include (i.e., mentioning your resort, other people traveling with you, favorite rides, etc.)

I'd love to pass along some Disney magic!

Cheers!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Still have room for a few more....we leave 12/8


----------



## TKERBELL

for two weeks at Christmas time  - will send postcards to 3 families (limit 4 children to same address).  

PM me , include the following: (deadline is December 7th)

1) Recipient Name(s) and address
2) Favorite Character (please inlcude at least 2)
3) Information to be included (i.e. if you are traveling to Disney soon, if you want to include the resort, just wishing you a Merry Chirstmas or Happy New Year or Happy Holidays..etc)

Just wanting to bring to a smile to a child (or adult )!!

Janet!!


----------



## myownwonderland

dh and i are leaving for wdw the day after thanksgiving and would be willing to take 3 fairy godmailer requests with us. we don't have children of our own yet, but we do it in hopes that when we do, this board will still be up and running.

Please email names, addresses and character preference (with backup) to:

lostalice81@yahoo.com

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## hollybearsmom

We are going to the World Dec 25th - 30th.  We will mail to 10 addresses.   PM soon so I can get my stamps and supplies ready!


----------



## Emma1

Hello,

We are going to Disneyworld in early December and would like to send some Pixie dust to other families.  Please PM if you would like a postcard sent to your kids with their favorite character and what you would like it to say.


----------



## thomasclan85

I've got my list of kiddies to send postcards to all printed out and ready to pack. I've got postage to take with me but was wondering if you can buy Disney stamps at Disney World or if they just sell regular postage? I thought it might be nice to put some Mickey stamps, etc. on the postcards I send out.


----------



## aprhj

We will be in Disney World from Dec 7-13 and I would be willing to send out 3 postcards.  My son got one last week and just loved it, so I would like to spread some pixie dust of my own.

If you are interested PM me the following info:
-the recipient's name
- recipient's address
-a couple favorite characters
-special info you would like me to include or exact wording, please keep to a sentence or two


----------



## erynsmom

Thanks so much for sending the postcards.  Both recipients were very surprised to get them.     The cards have added some excitement to their upcoming trip.


----------



## thomasclan85

erynsmom said:


> Thanks so much for sending the postcards.  Both recipients were very surprised to get them.     The cards have added some excitement to their upcoming trip.



I love the Christmas tree in your signature. How can I get one??


----------



## WDisneyWforMe

We will be visiting Mickey from December 14th - 19th.  I would be happy to mail some pixie dust   while we are there.  I can send out 5 cards.  Please PM with the following info:

Name
Special Occasion if any
Address
Favorite Character (I will do my best on this front, but no promises)

Please rest assured that these will be mailed!  I was trying to get postcards to my nieces one each month since we planned our trip and only one wonderful family fulfilled the commitment they made!  Mine will definitely be mailed out!


----------



## vtwep

THANK YOU to campmake3!!  - our postcards arrived today and I can't wait to share them tonight with the family.  Very cool!  Much appreciated!

We will be down early December and can send up to 5 cards.  Anyone interested please PM the following information (Please send by November 29)

Recipient Name
Mailing Address
Favorite Characters (list 4 or 5)
Anything you want me to note on the card / or even exact wording if you prefer.

Thanks again, campmake3!


----------



## swanc02

We will be there January 11-18 and I would like to send some postcards to pay it forward for those who are sending some for us.  If you are interested PM me with name, age, address and any character requests.
Happy Planning!


----------



## ktlm

My daughter was so excited about her postcard!!!  We will be at WDW mid-December.  I would be happy to pay it forward and send out up to 5 postcards.  This is such a great thing.  PM me if you need one.


----------



## grlittle

I just found this thread and think it is great!

Anyone heading down in the next week that is willing to send 2 postcards to dd4 and dd6? Please PM if you can and I will reply with particulars.

We are going 12/8-12/15 and will send up to 6 postcards.


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Would anyone like me to send them postcards?

This has become one of my favorite parts of my Disney trips!


----------



## grlittle

vtwep, please pm again with your email. I don't have a enough posts to have permission to PM you with our info.

Thanks

grlittle



vtwep said:


> THANK YOU to campmake3!!  - our postcards arrived today and I can't wait to share them tonight with the family.  Very cool!  Much appreciated!
> 
> We will be down early December and can send up to 5 cards.  Anyone interested please PM the following information (Please send by November 29)
> 
> Recipient Name
> Mailing Address
> Favorite Characters (list 4 or 5)
> Anything you want me to note on the card / or even exact wording if you prefer.
> 
> Thanks again, campmake3!


----------



## vtwep

grlittle...PM sent again with email address included.


----------



## wynka

We are going in Feb from Canada, and I would love it if someone would do this for our children (dd 5 and dd 7).  Once I get there I will definitely pay it forward for at least 5 others!  I don't have enough posts to PM anyone, so please PM me with your email and I will get the required info to you.  My kids are very excited to be going, doubly so since my husband is in Afghanistan and this will be his 'visit' home during his tour.


----------



## teamarmstrong

I just found this thread and was wondering if it is too late? We will be leaving the 18th to drive down, I am not sure if it would be possible to get them in time? If not, I can try to figure something out. I have three DD: 2, 5, and 6 and two DS:7 and 9.
Of course, I would be willing to reciprocate.


----------



## soontobewed07

Hi everyone our trip is still a bit away,but I am willing to Send out 5 postcards. We will be in Disney March 3rd to the 10th. PM me and I will add the list to my things to do in my trip binder. 

I was hoping someone going in early Feb could help me out by sending 2 please let me know if you are available.


----------



## ALittleDisneyFan

I am leaving on Dec 6th - Dec 11th and would be happy to send a postcard. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## nusya

Greetings, very interestingly!)


----------



## thomasclan85

wynka said:


> We are going in Feb from Canada, and I would love it if someone would do this for our children (dd 5 and dd 7).  Once I get there I will definitely pay it forward for at least 5 others!  I don't have enough posts to PM anyone, so please PM me with your email and I will get the required info to you.  My kids are very excited to be going, doubly so since my husband is in Afghanistan and this will be his 'visit' home during his tour.



I PM'd you!


----------



## knewton64

I have a rather "Goofy" favor to ask & its about those "Fish Extenders." 

BACKSTORY:

About a year ago, I bumped into a co-worker friend of mine who has 2 teen-aged daughters who (like me) like all things Disney. The friend of mine& I (the Mother of the two kids) talk every now and then but one day , I asked her if she thought about taking her daughters to WDW - as a way to celebrate getting through high school. She said no but was warm to the idea. NOW flash forward to now about a month ago.
She asked me if I would send her & her family some pictures of my trip. I said yes. I began to think of how & when. I stumbled into the idea of sending a few cds of pictures off my digital camera & box it up & send it to her & her family. BUT.....here is where a simple idea takes off!
I repitched to her the above listed question & she said yes. I asked if its ok to book for her & her family a ressie while I am onboard (day 3 on the Wonder). She said yes. I asked if her daughters are aware of this..yet (trying to keep this a surprise). She said no. I replied why not get them a "Birnbaums Guide to WDW" book as a Christmas gift...thus surprising them with the trip (Jan 2010 via the ressie I book for them). She liked the idea.
So, my box morphed into a magical box of sorts for in it I am putting 3 t-shirts from Castaway Cay, some pictures of WDW /DCL, autograph picture from the Princess gathering & a trip report.

But..... I need a little extra     

Can one of you "pwease" help me add a little punch to this box by crafting a personalized (with tiebacks) fish extender?? The ages of the 2 girls are 12 & 15 & they both like Cinderella, the Jonas Brothers & Hanna Montana.
And this will be their very first trip to WDW. -
**** AND THIS IS A CHRISTMAS GIFT SURPRISE***** 
(The Birnbaum book - which means a trip to WDW!)
My intention here to spread a little pixie dust myself (through my box) & have fun knowing I helped to put an extra smile in someone's heart and you can join in on the fun if you would like.
It would be so nice if one of those fish extenders could find its way into the box that I am putting together (feel free to place a card in it saying "from whom to whom" for example).
If interested, please pm, post or e-mail me with a response as obviously there is more information I would need to give you. 
I greatly thank you and appreciate you for listening.
oh and by the way.....me and sewing????? If I have to sew (say I have a hole in one of my pants pocket) well....let's just say ummmm... I er...... use a stapler!!!  +   -- so I am not very good in the sewing department I am afraid to say.

Postscript:  I will be in WDW January 7th-11th & DCL January 11th-15th & I don't mind sending out up to 5 postcards for my Fairy Godmother who doesn'nt mind pm-ing me with a follow up response. 

P.s. for anyone who doesn't know what a fish extender is, please do a search on this website and it will fill you in on what it is.

 

- Kris
__________________


----------



## hollybearsmom

hollybearsmom said:


> We are going to the World Dec 25th - 30th.  We will mail to 10 addresses.   PM soon so I can get my stamps and supplies ready!



7 spaces remaining....


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

We are going down 12/9-12/16 - I will send out 5 postcards, so *PM *me if you would like one!


Sarah


----------



## cmggg9801

Hi there,
We are going to be in Disney on Dec. 14th thru the 21st. If you could please send my kiddos a postcard that would be wonderful!  This is their first time going!  Please let me know if you can do this and email me back and I will send you what info. you need.  Thank you so much!
Crystel


----------



## swanc02

swanc02 said:


> We will be there January 11-18 and I would like to send some postcards to pay it forward for those who are sending some for us.  If you are interested PM me with name, age, address and any character requests.
> Happy Planning!


Bump


----------



## chiefdragon

I am leaving on the 27th of December and will be there until 30th....I am willing to mail out 5 post cards...please PM me if you are interested.  Please include the following information

Name
Address
Favorite Character
Something you will be doing while there.

Angie


----------



## *Seanaci*

We will be in Disney World the 21st through the 27th. My mom and I are more than willing to send out 5 post cards for those going in January or after.  Just PM me the following:

Child's (or Adults) Name
Address
Favourite Character


Seanaci


----------



## Mrs264

I will be in WDW Jan 4-7 and am willing to send postcards to the first five people to email me. Please email your recipient's name, address, and favorite character to nursinghell@yahoo.com.


----------



## dnroach

Just wanted to offer to send cards one more time. We are leaving next week (Dec. 11-17), and we'd love to spread some magic! PM me with names and details.


----------



## lisapezz

We'll be there 12/13-12/19 and so far I've only got a few to send out.  I love doing this and still have plenty of room if anyone is still looking


----------



## caseyem67

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> We are going down 12/9-12/16 - I will send out 5 postcards, so *PM *me if you would like one!
> 
> 
> Sarah



Sent you a PM.  Thanks!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I leave Monday so I'm just checking who is on my list:

STITCHLOVER
MRS D
BECKY521
NYPDwife

Your cards will go out Monday night December 8th...

I still have space for a few more mailings so send a PM if you would like me to send one.....Happy Holidays!


----------



## SharpMomOfTwo

SharpMomOfTwo said:


> We are going down 12/9-12/16 - I will send out 5 postcards, so *PM *me if you would like one!
> 
> 
> Sarah



Quota filled - Thanks!!!!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I'm leaving on Thursday and have room to send a few more postcards.  Please PM me if you're interested.  I have a great time sending these and would love to send some holiday magic!


----------



## revjulian

We will be at Disney 12/11 for about a week.  I will be able to send out 5 postcards.  Send me a private message with the pertinent info.


----------



## mort0203

This will be our first trip as a family.  I have not been since 1985 and my husband last visited in late 90's.  We are so excited to be taking our daughters Olivia and MaKenna.  We would love to have a card sent to each of them...


----------



## jlm

We are going to be in Disney Dec 12-18th.  We would love to send a family some magic.  We just received ours and the kids loved it!
PM me if you are interested.  
J


----------



## hollybearsmom

WE have three spots left for a new years greeting.
We will be there until the 30th and would love to spread some well wishes.
We are leaving next saturday for the grandparents though, so pm us quick if you want a postcard!


----------



## Mrs264

I am in need to have a postcard sent out by the end of this week...can anyone help me out???

Mrs264


----------



## aussieinvasion

Hi all 

Not exactly sure of the ettiquette here but wondering if anyone would feel extremely generous to send one to us in Australia??? My kids love watching the planning DVD almost daily and have been asking every day for months if its time to go yet, but alas we have to wait until August   Hoping a postcard will get them through the coming months a bit easier. Anyway, can someone PM me and let me know what I need to do 
THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU in advance


----------



## hollybearsmom

hollybearsmom said:


> WE have three spots left for a new years greeting.
> We will be there until the 30th and would love to spread some well wishes.
> We are leaving next saturday for the grandparents though, so pm us quick if you want a postcard!



I have one spot left - anyone????


----------



## aussieinvasion

Love it hollybearsmom but I understand if its too much sending it to Australia. I'll pm you now


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

hollybearsmom said:


> I have one spot left - anyone????



Me?


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I've heard from a few people but just making sure EVERYONE received their postcards.

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## jdvinson

My daughters received there post card from the Princesses on Monday.  They were so excited.  Thanks so much for this thread.

I would love to return the favor if anyone is looking for a mailer.  We are arriving on the 28th of December, and will be there until the 30th.

PM me your information if you need some disney magic mailed your way.


----------



## KnDWallace

I will be there 12/24/08-1/1/09
I am able to send any type of card or wish you need. Just let me know.
The more specific you are, the more personalized I can be. I will have the Christmas cards ready when I drive up to mail on the 24th. PM me with details.


----------



## mamadunham

I am new to Dis board. This sounds fantastic. Can someone explain how this works. I am schedualed to go to Disney in Feb 2009 and would love this for my kids.


----------



## ColoradoLime

This sounds like such a great idea - thanks for the post!

We will be visiting from May 16 - 23, 2009.  I can send five, just send me your info, including email address so I contact you later if needed.



mamadunham said:


> Can someone explain how this works.



Someone visiting the park can send a postcard directly to your child with a note saying something like, "Can't wait to see you!"  A real kick for the young ones!  You can then return the favor by sending one off when you visit the park.


----------



## XYSRUS

Hi!  I'm in need of a Fairy Godmailer.  We are going May 1st 2009.  Anytime after the holidays would be great.  My boys are Quinn, Kane, Cole, and Kai.  Thank you to whomever takes this and as always, have a great trip!


----------



## joshua4

Hi -- I too am in need of a fairy godmailer, or, more specifically, Tinkerbell, to mail my daughter a note.  My dd Erica is on the cusp of crossing over to "non-believer" and I want to see if I can hold her back from going over to the dark side.  We leave for WDW 1/31.  If someone can have Tinkerbell write Erica a postcard in very small print saying something like "Can't wait to see you soon" - I would really appreciate it.  Erica will be checking the postmark, of course.   I would be happy to pass along the favor for someone else when we are there.    Please pm me if you can help.  Appreciate the pixie dust!

Thanks.

Lauren


----------



## swanc02

We will be there Jan 11-18.  It is my grandson's first trip.  He has received two postcards and was so excited!  I would be happy to send a few.  Just PM me with name, address, and any character requests.

Happy planning!


----------



## Soarin08

I am going to start my WDW CM job next month and if anyone would like me to be their Fairy Godmailer, I'll be able to do it!!  I'd really like to send cards to kids before their trip and sign them as "Cinderella" or "Tinkerbell" or another character- just to get them ready for the magic!  So anyone going after Jan. 21st (when I start), feel free to PM me!


----------



## nascarcheshirecat

I am going Feb 1-8, send me a pmail, I will take 5 names!

Penny


----------



## lsusoftball37

Im leaving for wdw dec 27 be there till jan 5. I will take two family that wish to have a postcard sent to them from wdw. Just pmail me and let me know the details.


----------



## sau418

We are going May 30 - June 6.  I would love for my girls to receive a card before we go, and am more than willing to send some cards after we get back    Sue


----------



## GPA1015

We will be in the World Jan 25- Jan 30.  I can do a few if anyone needs me too.  Just PM me.  I will PM you back that I am doing it.  

Stacy


----------



## FrMotion

awesome


----------



## Mrs D

Heading to The World in 35 days!  Feb 1!
I loved being Fairy Godmailer on my trip in Sept. and want to do it again!
I will take only 3 names as this is a short trip.
Please PM me with: Recipient's Name, Address, Reason for postcard (cant wait to see you, miss you, etc.) any relavant info (dates of upcoming trip), favorite character or ride, any other fun info.

I will PM to confirm you are on my list.


----------



## cinmin

We are going to WDW on Feb 12 and I would love for someone to send my kids a postcard, if possible.  I cannot send a PM to those that are offering, because I only have 7 posts and you need 10 to be able to PM.  So please respond via email or PM.  Thanks


----------



## stacgirl

We are leaving January 23rd, if anyone could help me out with a few I would appreciate it. Just let me know.

sukyrin1@bellsouth.net


----------



## nikkers

We are going to be at WDW Jan 21 - 29.  Please send me a PM if you would like a card.  I will take 5 names.
Thanks!

I just wanted to update.  That we have reached our limit.  Thanks, and I hope everyone has a great vacation!


----------



## cinmin

I only need 2 more posts to be able to PM someone.


----------



## cinmin

OK. 1 more to go...


----------



## tribus121

Headding to WDW Jan 17 to 24  and would be willing to be a Fairy God Mailer for  1 or 2 Pm if interested


----------



## mrswh

Will be at WDW 1/24-1/31.

I'd love it if someone could send postcards to my kids before we go, and will also be happy to send out a few while we are there.

Please PM me if you want to be or need a fairy godmailer!


----------



## Woodpackmom

Hi! We are leaving SOON!!  Jan 13-20
Would be happy to take 4 names (already have one).
My daughter got one and was literally speechless! So cute.
Please either PM or email me with specifics.


----------



## GPA1015

We are leaving on Jan 25- I put my name out there if anyone wanted me to mail any but I got to thinking I would love my boys to get one before we go.  
Can someone help me?  I don'y know if everyone has met their quota so I thought I would put a blanket message out.  Thanks
I will send details in a PM

Stacy


----------



## mamasita04

We will be in Disney 1/23-1/30 please let me know if you would like a postcard we will take 5 names!


----------



## Mrs D

Still have 3 spots! Please PM me! I leave 2/1!



Mrs D said:


> Heading to The World in 35 days!  Feb 1!
> I loved being Fairy Godmailer on my trip in Sept. and want to do it again!
> I will take only 3 names as this is a short trip.
> Please PM me with: Recipient's Name, Address, Reason for postcard (cant wait to see you, miss you, etc.) any relavant info (dates of upcoming trip), favorite character or ride, any other fun info.
> 
> I will PM to confirm you are on my list.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

We'll be in WDW from January 17-24, and would love to send up to 5 postcards while we are there.  PM me names, ages, addresses, favorite characters and any special messages, and we'll be sure to get them out.


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I will be there on Feb 25-March 4th and would love to mail out up to 5 cards if anyone is interested.


----------



## sharbev

Hi!  We'll be at WDW in a couple of weeks.  I just found out about the Fairy Godmailer list and LOVE it!

If anyone still needs one, please PM me you child/children's name(s), address, travel dates, favorite character.

I can be Fairy Godmailer to 2 or 3 families.

~ shari


----------



## sparkyboy

We'll be there on January 22nd.  I'll be happy to send cards to the first three who PM.


----------



## Happyathome

I can't believe I forgot to post!!

I would LOVE to send out some postcards...we leave tomorrow cool1: )

Please PM me with your addy's...I can do 3


----------



## cinmin

Thanks for offering to send us a postcard.  Can't wait for our trip in Feb.


----------



## MyBlueEyedGrrl

My husband and daughter and I will be going very soon. were so excited.


----------



## churchpilot

Anyone going in the next couple of weeks that would be willing to send a postcard to my two boys?  Please let me know---they will be thrilled!!!  Please PM me if you can do this.  We will do it when we are there for someone else.


----------



## Mrs D

I still have 1 more spot open! Leaving Feb 1.

*PM me with:*
Name
Address
Age (if relevant)
reason for postcard (can't wait to see you, miss you, etc)
date of trip (if applicable)
celebrating something?
Favorite character or ride


----------



## DisneyKings

We're going down Jan 24th, PM me if you need anything.  I think this is such a great idea!


----------



## spokanemom

I will be in WDW Jan 19-31 and am willing to take on some Fairy Godmailer duties.  I have done this several times before and know what to expect!   

If you will PM me needed information I would be happy to send out some postcards.

I will need:
Name
Address
Date you would like it mailed
Favorite Characters (I will do my best to find one that matches)
anything special that you would like the postcard to say


Alissa


----------



## Magic08

Going on Wed the 14th of January.  My 4 yo has two cinderella dresses, one in a size 4 that she outgrew and one size 6 that she now fits into.  I'm thinking of paying it forward (saw that on another board) by bringing both and giving a little girl with the size 4 cinderella dress!


----------



## sweakley

I can't seem to PM anyone since I just joined today.   
We're going in May.... would love if someone could be a fairy Godmailer for us.  If anyone is still able to take requests, would you please PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## sdenis

If anyone is going down anytime soon, I would really appreciate a postcard.

I've got a girlfriend and daughter who are going for the first time the first week of Feb and I really want to surprise them.

Thanks so MUCH!


----------



## fanoftinkerbell

We will be there the 19th to the 26th.  I'm willing to mail out Max 3.  

I'm also looking for a fairgodmailer for my 2 boys.  For before and after we go.  One to say can't wait to see you then the other saying thanks for coming can't wait to see you again type thing.  PM me and LMK.. Thanks.


----------



## Lifisgd

Is anyone going soon. We're going Feb 14 -20 and I would love for my boys to receive a post card before going.  This would be great for my autistic son to see before arriving. Thanks So Much if someone can.  Email me at maryporkka@yahoo.com and I'll give you my address.


----------



## twokids0204

We are going in March, my last trip was in 1998. It is my kids first trip, they are ages (boy)4 and (girl)6.
I would love if someone could send them a card saying "Cant' wait to see you, etc...".

I would surely love to do it for another family.

Please get in touch with me thorugh this thread and provide me with an e-mail address... (this is my first post and it won't let me add my address to it)

We are in Canada.... 

Thanks and keep up all the awesome advice....


----------



## astine75

We're going June 12-19, 2009 and I'm looking for someone to send two little fellas - a 2 year old (he'll turn 3 while there) and 5 year old - first timers a postcard or two beforehand.  I'm more than happy to do the same for another family.  What a good idea.  I'm so happy I found this site! 

Amy


----------



## Haganfam5

sweakley said:


> I can't seem to PM anyone since I just joined today.
> We're going in May.... would love if someone could be a fairy Godmailer for us.  If anyone is still able to take requests, would you please PM me?
> 
> Thanks!




Me too!  What a great idea!  I would love to get one for my kids. Please PM me and I can send you whatever you need!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

I really need a postcard sent to my son!


----------



## mickistreeter

Hello Everyone  

I am in need of a fairy godmailer that will be visiting the park in the next few weeks for my nieces. We are going to the gulf for a week from Feb. 20th to the 28th, and then will be at Disney for a week. So it would need to be sent out and to them by Feb. 20th. I will in turn then send one to your children Thanking them for coming to visit, and looking forward to seeing them again from there favorite character. If you let me know, I can even add something funny that happened. I need a post card sent to my six year old niece who LOVES tinkerbell, and is so excited about Pixie Hollow and waking tinkerbell, and then one to my eight year old niece who will be turning Nine on Mar. 3rd. We will be celebrating her birthday at either Epcot or Hollywood Studios.   Please PM me and let me know if you are interested in doing this with me. Thanks!


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

twokids0204 said:


> We are going in March, my last trip was in 1998. It is my kids first trip, they are ages (boy)4 and (girl)6.
> I would love if someone could send them a card saying "Cant' wait to see you, etc...".
> 
> I would surely love to do it for another family.
> 
> Please get in touch with me thorugh this thread and provide me with an e-mail address... (this is my first post and it won't let me add my address to it)
> 
> We are in Canada....
> 
> Thanks and keep up all the awesome advice....



I am going Feb 22 if that helps.  I have 2 spots left!  If you are interested  my email is kathywood812@yahoo.com.  Hope this will work out for you.


----------



## mickistreeter

Just a little bump


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I am looking for someone to send my children a postcard from Disney!
I have 3 girls and 1 boy!

  I am going May 11-18 and am willing to send out a few postcards too! Send me a PM if you can send some to my kids, or if you'd like me to send one to you!


----------



## zarvgirl

We're in WDW on March 31 until April 7, First time!!!
Would love to find someone to send a little note to my kids 
9(boy) 7(girl) 2(girl)......would be more then willing to do the same for someone else.


----------



## mickistreeter

zarvgirl said:


> We're in WDW on March 31 until April 7, First time!!!
> Would love to find someone to send a little note to my kids
> 9(boy) 7(girl) 2(girl)......would be more then willing to do the same for someone else.



Hello  First time, how exciting for you and your family! I would be happy to do this for you. We will be there until March 6th, if that would work? Just send me a private message, or you can also email me at sendinfo@charter.net and let me know your info. and your childrens favorite character's.

~ Micki


----------



## Ladybug888

Hello everyone!

If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer I'll be in Disney  mid Feb and I would be happy to do it for 3 kids.   Please PM me all the info.  Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## pigltlvr

We leave in 10 days! I can send 2 families postcards for their kids. email me at kellyandscottve@aol.com or send me a private message!

Kellly


----------



## roscoepc1

My two dd's Shannon and Melissa, would be beyond thrilled to get a postcard in advance! We're in Canada...

pm me if you're willing!

I'd love to return the favour for a couple of people too....we'll be there April 25-May 2!


----------



## FidlMom

We'll be in WDW Feb 11 - 21 and would be happy to 'Pay it Forward' to 6 families. PM me with your info (name, address, favorite character) and we will send you a postcard. First 6 only!

This was just done for my kids, and they loved it!


----------



## MandiK

We are travelling 2/28-3/7 and would love to be fairy godmailers for 3 or so families.  

I am also hoping to find a fairy godmailer going in the next couple weeks to drop a card this way before we go.  I know a couple people listed the appropriate time and asked for PMs, but I'm new enough to posting here (not to lurking) that I can't PM yet.  Soon, though.  

I can be reached by email at mkgarvey at verizon dot net.  Thanks!


----------



## pixiefairy

We will be travelling to WDW from February 11th to the 16th.  I can mail out cards for two families.  Please PM me if you would like me to!!!


----------



## Heatherhy01

We are going from March 24 through 31 and I would be happy to send three postcards to 3 different families. Please PM me of what you would like it to say and all the info.


----------



## cinmin

We will also be traveling to WDW from February 12th to the 16th. I can take two more names.  PM me with your kids favorite characters and if you want a special message and I will be more than happy to send them a postcard.  

This was just done for my 3 kids by a wonderful dis'er, and they were sooo excited!!  . (thank you again, Nikkers).


----------



## danabelle

We will be celebrating my daughter's 15th birthday at Disney this week.  I would love to send some postcards.


----------



## sam_macperry

Hi,
we are heading to Disney in April and would love to have someone mail  post cards to my 2 kids before we leave.  They are 11(boy) and a girl(8).  Please Private Message me and I will provide you the necessary info.  I would be happy to do this for someone else as well.
thanks


----------



## ShelleyLynn

I would love to get cards for my DD7 and DD5.  We are going to the world March 14-21 so you would be there at the perfect time for them to get a postcard.  If you can mail two cards then PM me and I will give you our info.
Thanks!


----------



## smidgen21

Hi!  We are going to be at WDW the last week of Feb.  I'd love to be a FGM!  I'm willing to send out 5 postcards.  Please PM me with the child's name, address and favorite character, plus anything to personalize it. We just received our FGM postcard yesterday and it made my DS3's day!  He slept with it all night!


----------



## dreaminofdisneyx7

smidgen21 said:


> Hi!  We are going to be at WDW the last week of Feb.  I'd love to be a FGM!  I'm willing to send out 5 postcards.  Please PM me with the child's name, address and favorite character, plus anything to personalize it. We just received our FGM postcard yesterday and it made my DS3's day!  He slept with it all night!



I am Pm'ing you now!


----------



## sam_macperry

sam_macperry said:


> Hi,
> we are heading to Disney in April and would love to have someone mail  post cards to my 2 kids before we leave.  They are 11(boy) and a girl(8).  Please Private Message me and I will provide you the necessary info.  I would be happy to do this for someone else as well.
> thanks



Hi All,
I now have a Fairy God Mailer for my family, but if anyone would like me to mail to their kids when we are there in the middle of April...I would be more than happy to...
thanks
Sam


----------



## tinashaver

Hello I also have our family's FGM but wanted to let everyone know I will be in WDW march 20-27 and will gladly take 5 kids names and be there FGM please PM and let me know.


----------



## that's nice

Hi,
I'm looking to have someone mail my DD2 a postcard. We will be in WDW from march 1-8 Leaving feb 27th.

I will be willing to send 3-4 cards out to other families while we are there.

Please PM me to see if this is possible

Thanks Tim


----------



## Gitts2008

Hello Everyone! 

We will be at WDW from Feb 28- Mar 7.  I would like to be a FGM. 
I can send 5-7 postcards.  
Please PM me with the name (s), address, msg and any special requests.  
Also, if someone who is going in the next few days could send my DD a postcard that would be great. 

Thanks! 

On a side note my handwritting is not very disney.  How do some of the other FGM's get the character  signature to be so realistic.


----------



## disneysurprise4kids

Hi, we will be leaving for WDW on February 28, just wondering if anyone would be willing to send a postcard to my kids DD7 DS5 DS1 (we are in Canada!!).  Please PM me!


----------



## Manda513

We hadn't planned on going this year but now we are able to go so I'd love to surprise my dd's (3) and (5) with a FGM post card. We won't be going til early May so if anyone is able to do this for us we'd really appreciate it !


----------



## njphv

Looking for someone to be FG to my DS 6.  We are going to the World March 11th.


----------



## ncmomo3

We are leaving on the 20th of Feb. and just discovered this thread...I would love to find a FGM for my 3 DD's (8,9&13)  this is their first trip to the World and I think this would be wonderful for them.  We would be more than happy to return the favor in a few weeks.


----------



## NaplesRI

*
Willing to send 4-5 postcards during our stay, (will mail by March 24th)  so if you are interested, please PM me with:

Name and address of recipient
Character Choice
What you'd like the card to say

Our family received their FGM postcards already for our trip, and it does ramp up the excitement!

*


----------



## missboogirl

Awww, this is soooo sweet!
My 4 year old cousin LOVED it when she sent Mickey a Birthday card, and he sent a Thank You card back. She was so excited! The card had a picture of mickey and it said "Thanks for remembering my birthday, pal" she has it posted on her little bulliten board on her wall!


----------



## minimandymouse

we are going on 27th march 
i would love my ds 11 (autistic) and dd 15 to receive a postcard
pm me please
ps i am from england
thankyou in advance
mandy


----------



## marypoppinstoo

*Hello!

I'd like to find someone able to send my nieces and nephew a card (total of 2 cards) for our upcoming WDW trip. We will be there from 3/18-3/25. 

I will be happy to send cards to someone else while we are there.

Thanks!*


----------



## stitchlover

We will be at WDW 3/12-3/21.  I am more than happy to send out 5-10 postcards if you would like to PM.


----------



## marypoppinstoo

Manda513 said:


> We hadn't planned on going this year but now we are able to go so I'd love to surprise my dd's (3) and (5) with a FGM post card. We won't be going til early May so if anyone is able to do this for us we'd really appreciate it !



We will be there in March and I would be happy to send your kids a card. If you'd like us to do that please PM me and let me know any details you'd like included or favorite character.


----------



## TheHurricane

Just found out about this idea. Possibly too late, but would love to 'join the program!'

We will be going in 2 weeks. Feb 21-28. Would love to get a postcard for my dd's ages 3 and 6.

Also, willing to send a couple out myself.
Thanks milliion!

Dreaming already....


----------



## soontobewed07

We will be there March 2nd to the 10th we will be happy to send 3 more. Please let me know via PM .


----------



## karla63

I just found out that my 2 nieces are going to the world for the first time.  They will be there March 7-11 and I would love to make their trip so much more special.  Is there anyone who can send a postcard to them?  They are ages 3 and 6 months and  really love Cinderella.

Thanks,   

Karla


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

Ohh this is way too cool. We aren't going until the end of Aug (Aug 28 through Sept 12) but we would love to "play" this forward. Our son is 8 and if someone was wanting to do this in Aug for him please let us know he would FLIP OUT. And we would LOVE to do this for some families just contact us and let us know. Sorry I am new to this site and don't know how to PM.


----------



## ExcitedMouskeeter

I don't know how to PM either but I would LOVE for someone to send my two girls postcards.  We are going May 9- 17.  I would also love to send out postcards when we are there to whoever wants them.  I can certainly send some to you StarNight, if you don't think that is too far in advance.

My e-mail is nicdave01 @ hotmail.com  (there are no spaces, I just am too new to post my address).

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

I am leaving for Disney on Feb. 22.  I would love to send out 5 cards, I have 3 names already, and would to do 2 more.  Pm me with the details. Name , address, favorite character, etc.


----------



## marypoppinstoo

luvsmickeymouse said:


> I am leaving for Disney on Feb. 22.  I would love to send out 5 cards, I have 3 names already, and would to do 2 more.  Pm me with the details. Name , address, favorite character, etc.



Hi!

I tried to PM you but my post count is not high enough to do that. If you still have 2 spots available I would love it if you could send a card to my nieces and nephew. We will be in WDW on 3/18 and they'd get such a kick out of this.

Thank you!


----------



## Lunchlady

My daughter REALLY wanted to spend her 18th birthday at WDW but it just won't be happening. Would anyone be willing to send her a postacard wishing her a happy 18th?? Her birthday is March 2. Thanks so much!


----------



## chris8091

We will be traveling 5/2 -5/9 and can send 3 out. Please send me a PM and I will add you to the list. Please include name, address, fav character(s) and the type of message you want. 

Chris


----------



## Disney is Magic

Hey all!!  We will be going to the World May 12-22.  I would really love if someone could send my two little ones a postcard to get them ready for their trip (they are DD/3 and DS/9mth).

Also, I am willing to send up to ten of them out while I am there...just PM me with your info.

Chris, do you think if you sent one as soon as you got there it would get here in time, or should I try for having someone send it out in April?


----------



## MinnieLove

Hello disney lovers.  We would love to send 3 postcards from the land of mouse....

Name(s)
Address

Fav Character
Message

Just PM me....

I go to the most magical place on earth in three short weeks!


----------



## chris8091

Disney is Magic said:


> Hey all!!  We will be going to the World May 12-22.  I would really love if someone could send my two little ones a postcard to get them ready for their trip (they are DD/3 and DS/9mth).
> 
> Also, I am willing to send up to ten of them out while I am there...just PM me with your info.
> 
> Chris, do you think if you sent one as soon as you got there it would get here in time, or should I try for having someone send it out in April?



I have heard that mail can be slow (up to 2 weeks) from Disney but I dont know for sure. If you want me to send you a postcard, just send me a PM with the info and I will.


----------



## NaplesRI

Disney is Magic said:


> Hey all!!  We will be going to the World May 12-22.  I would really love if someone could send my two little ones a postcard to get them ready for their trip (they are DD/3 and DS/9mth).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We'll be at Disney March 19-25 and would be happy to add your children to our postcard mailings .
> 
> 
> Just PM me with
> Names
> Address
> 
> Character preferred
> What you'd like the cards to say.
> 
> Our grandson received his card already and it really excited him!


----------



## Disney is Magic

Thanks Chris, but I am going to take Naples up on the offer.  I just want to be sure it gets here in time.  

Sending  everyone's way.  Have a great Valentine evening  

Katie


----------



## ryanshana

Oh I thought this was someplace else....pay it forward or something...yeas..

Anywhoo....mine are kind of in advanced...I want to do something for a good friend of mine and thought this idea would be great. She goes in May and I will be going in Sept.  

Is it too early to do this?  

I will do quite a few since you all are helping me out twice 

TIA


----------



## ryanshana

This may sound silly but i want to make sure the people I send cards to get a good card...what do you usually put on the cards?  Do you get a character to sign it themselves? Do you write it?  Thanks


----------



## mommyof3rookies

We will be at the world April 25 - May 2nd, I can send out 3-5 cards.  Pm me with
Name
address
favorite character


----------



## Tigger i luv DISNEY

Just wondering... this is our first trip to WDW... and we aren't going til July 6.  Wondering if someone is going like the middle of June and is willing to mail a postcard to CANADA...

pm me if you are interested...


----------



## NaplesRI

Just some info for anyone willing to help above poster out- I have 2 little ones on my FGM list that are from Canada so I can tell you that the stamps only cost 72 cents to mail to Canada from US- I'd just suggest you buy them in advance as I did.

Tigger i luv DISNEY, check back through the last few pages for someone and you will find someone for sure, though it may be a bit early for July if you want it *right* before you go. Otherwise keep checking here, as lots of folks post looking to be FGM.

Good luck! I'm sure you will find someone~


----------



## Disney is Magic

ryanshana said:


> Oh I thought this was someplace else....pay it forward or something...yeas..
> 
> Anywhoo....mine are kind of in advanced...I want to do something for a good friend of mine and thought this idea would be great. She goes in May and I will be going in Sept.
> 
> Is it too early to do this?
> 
> I will do quite a few since you all are helping me out twice
> 
> TIA



I am going May 12-22, I can try and send one to your friend if she is going in late May...I can also send one your way if ya want, but it might be a bit early...pm me and let me know.



ryanshana said:


> This may sound silly but i want to make sure the people I send cards to get a good card...what do you usually put on the cards?  Do you get a character to sign it themselves? Do you write it?  Thanks



I would say that it is up to the mailer...I as a mailer would ask what the mailee wanted and do my best to fulfill his or her wishes...the whole idea is to spread the magic  

Katie


----------



## mamarissa

This is such a great idea!  I am going on our first family trip with dd9, ds5 1/2 and ds6months on June 1 and I can send out a couple of post cards, please message me and let me know.

Disney Is Magic--are you still willing to send a post card?  I can't PM yet because I'm brand new ....if you are willing, could you message me?

Thanks!


----------



## tinashaver

just wanted to bump up my message... We are going to be in WDW march 19-27 and I have room for 4 more kiddos please pm and let me know!


----------



## soontobewed07

Full Up Can't wait to spread some magic!


----------



## sandy0904

I will be in WDW from April 30th thru May 6th and would be happy to send some postcards.  Please PM me with your info if you are interested.


----------



## stellarindia01

I would suggest you to navigate about this one, on internet.  There is lots of information available on this.

CSK


----------



## Disney is Magic

mamarissa said:


> This is such a great idea!  I am going on our first family trip with dd9, ds5 1/2 and ds6months on June 1 and I can send out a couple of post cards, please message me and let me know.
> 
> Disney Is Magic--are you still willing to send a post card?  I can't PM yet because I'm brand new ....if you are willing, could you message me?
> 
> Thanks!



Sent you a PM with my personal email


----------



## kjm4

We will be there from April 10-24.  We can send out 5 postcards. PM us with; name, address, favorite characters and any message you want passed on, etc.  Thanks to everyone else who does this.  It really is special!


----------



## DisneyBabies

We will be there Feb 27-March 6  .  I can do 5 postcards.  PM me with the info if I can help anyone out  .  I need to know by Feb 25.

Cassandra


----------



## kymmyk13

I will be there April 09-15, only going to Magic Kingdom and Sea World but will be more than happy to send some postcards. just let me know


----------



## ourfirsttrip

HI! I would love 2 cards if you still have room.  PLease let me know! We are going in April so this would be perfect!
Thanks-
Amy 
Sorry if you get this message twice, I was having computer problems!


----------



## livibug23

We are going June 13th-20th with another family...4 kids total.  It would be great if someone could send a postcard to each one of them before our trip.  

We would be willing to send some during our trip to!


----------



## fuzzybear

I would love to have my kids receive a note before we head down March 27th! Anyone willing?!?
Thanks!


----------



## Disney is Magic

livibug23 said:


> We are going June 13th-20th with another family...4 kids total.  It would be great if someone could send a postcard to each one of them before our trip.
> 
> We would be willing to send some during our trip to!



I would be happy to....just send all info to me in a pm.
Name, Character, Message, and Addy  **make sure to let me know if anything special will be happening on the trip  

Katie

***edit***  I just noticed you don't have enough posts to pm....you can email me at troyerkv@yahoo.com.  Just be sure to put fairy godmailer in the title with your screen name


----------



## sonnesolsun

livibug23 said:


> We are going June 13th-20th with another family...4 kids total.  It would be great if someone could send a postcard to each one of them before our trip.
> 
> We would be willing to send some during our trip to!



Hi...I am going with my two sisters and their families. it is all of our first trips. I have 2 kids and youngest is turning four while we are there  . One sister has two kids and older is turning 6 while there  . Other sister has one kid and its her husband's b-day while there, plus it is also my and my husband's 10th wedding anniversary ...so we have LOTS to celebrate!!! Would love for the 5 kids to get a postcard each before we go...are you up for it? Let me know...we are going July 6-13th. You can email me at: sonnesolsun@yahoo.com, just put Walt Disney World in subject line!


----------



## theatermouse

We are leaving in 25 days! Can't wait!!  

I was wondering if someone would be willing to send a postcard to my son? He's 3 and DAILY asks if it's time to go to "Mickey's House" or to see "Mickey's Castle." Yesterday he asked about seeing Donald about....25 times!  

I've already got my list of family to send postcards to & would be willing to send a couple out from this thread. Just let me know, please! ;o)


----------



## colieolie

I will be leaving for Disney in 9 days.  I am willing to send out 10 postcards.
Please send me an email at cole024@comcast.net with your childs name,
their favorite Disney character and your mailing address.  I would love to make their day.


----------



## lizandalyssa

We will be at Disney March 7-14. I don't mind sending out about 4 postcards.  If you would pm me your information that would be greatly appreciated.  I had someone do this for my children and they loved it.


----------



## Ela1972

Hello,
We are visiting Disney march 24th to April 3rd 2008.  

I will be very happy to send out 10 postcards. If you would like this please pm me.  

Ela


----------



## MandiK

Leaving tomorrow, can take more names, please PM ASAP if you'd like something sent back your way. Thanks!


----------



## stitchlover

You don't have enough posts to be able to receive PM's.


----------



## mandanjeremy

I dont have enough posts to PM yet, but if theres anyone leaving in the next week or so, that would be willing to send a postcard to my son and my stepson, that would be great. Just email me at amanda.jeremylester at hotmail.com and I would be happy to give you all the info.

We are leaving March 21 and I would be happy to do this for anyone who would like it!


----------



## MandiK

@stitchlover, if you meant me when you posted about PM post counts, I do actually have the ability to both send and receive PMs.  

@mandanjeremy, I emailed you.  Need a response by noon tomorrow to make it work.


----------



## that's nice

I'm leaving tomorrow (2/27) morning 6am for the airport.  

I have room for 5 cards. PM ASAP if you are interested. We will be in disney from 3/1-3/8.

Tim


----------



## heathersmom

My daughter, mom, dad and myself are going to Disney July 6-12th. Would anyone be willing to send my daughter a postcard before we go?  I am willing to send 5 when I am there as well.  Just PM me and let me know if you can do it or if you want me to send some to your children.  Thanks a million!!!


----------



## WishingMom

I am heading down there with my DD and my DF's cousin on August 15, is anyone willing to send a postcard to each of them.  I'll return the favor for another child/children when we're there.  

Thanks ( I just found this thread and I love the idea)
Tanya


----------



## stitchlover

I can send about 5 more cards...please PM me if you would like for me send.  We arrive on March 12th.


----------



## theatermouse

We are going to Disney the week of 3/21-3/28 and I'd be willing to send out a few cards. You can PM me or email me and let me know! One person on here has said they will send out one for my son this week.


----------



## marcielm

I'll be in the park March 15 through the 20th and would be willing to send out 5 post cards!  
Please PM me if you are intrested.


----------



## alisonh

Hi!  Brand new here, a friend led me this way when I asked for trip advice.  I have dreamt my whole life of a trip to Disney and on March 27 we will be taking my son down for the week.  I do not have enough posts to PM anyone, but if you are willing to send a card to my ds I would be happy to get my my info.  TIA!


----------



## dkcha

I am planning our first ever trip for DH, DS(6) and myself June 2 - 7. Is there anyone willing to send my son a postcard prior to our arrival? I would be more than happy to do the same for another family during our trip. I am unable to PM yet, but as soon as I am able I can send you my contact info.  TIA!!


----------



## Joey'smom

What a great way to get ready. We(me & DS8) will be earning our ears this april (4/26/09 to 5/2/09). If someone would be willing to send my son a post card I would really appreciate it, and can't wait for the chance to pay it forward.


----------



## Spybug

My DD will be visiting for the first time in mid-April.  If anyone would be willing to send her a postcard, I will definitely pay it forward!  Thanks, and PM me for contact info!


----------



## Mad Mum

Hi

I love the idea of sending children a post card from Mickey Mouse and the gang before they visit.

I am happy to post 4 post cards when we visit and wondered if somebody could post my boys a postcard before our trip on 15 April 2009?

Thank you so much!


----------



## alisonh

Spybug and Mad Mum--- I will gladly send one to each of you, I am still hoping some will send one to us but I think my times would be good for sending to you, we will be leaving April 3 so that would prob be about the right timing I am guessing?  PM me info if you want me to send one.


----------



## stitchlover

alisonh...
I will be happy to send to you.  We leave on March 12th.  Would that work for you?


----------



## 3babyws

We would love to send and receive post cards. We will be on our first family trip to Disney from 6/21- 6/28. If you are willing to send or would like to receive post cards please pm me!!


----------



## SGTex

Wow - what a great idea! 

I would love for my kids to recieve cards before our trip - anyone going during May or June would be wonderful! 

I'd love to send postcards to someone else! We'll be going mid-late July so anyone going later in August or after.


----------



## my2disneyboys

Hi!  I would love for my two boys to receive a post card!  We are heading down May 5-12th.  I would be happy to send some as well when we are there.


----------



## flipflopmom

I'll be down July 11-18, be glad to do a few!  PM me if you can wait that long~!


----------



## attagirl2

Would anyone be willing to mail my kids a postcard to tell them to start packing?  We JUST booked a trip for March 19th- 26th because of the great deals!  We've surprised the kids before so we want them to participate in the planning this time.  A postcard in the next week would be so exciting!!!  

Thanks- 

We would be willing to send postcards when we're down there, too!


----------



## eargal71

Stitchlover


Hi!  I don't have enough posts to pm you, but could you please also send a postcard to my son while you are down there?  It is our first trip and I think it would be a neat idea.  We leave March 27.  Your offer to do this is really nice.  Please pm me for any info.


Laurie


----------



## LexisAuntieLala

We are going to be there starting on March 17th...so if anyone is leaving soon and could send one for my niece, that would be awesome....Apologize for the short notice....I read about this months ago and totally forgot...Would also be willing to send some from Disney World, if anyone would like...Thanks so much!


----------



## britlad73

I never knew this even existed. Our kids DS 7 and DD 5 are SO excited about going to Disney. We're there from March 26 for 2 weeks. If anyone is going in the next week then please please pm me. It would be so nice if a postcard came from Mickey tell our kids to start packing, planning what they want to go on etc etc. I would be happy to reimburse in $ once i get to the USA. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## disneyqt

I'm taking my grand-daugthers age 5 and 12 on their first trip to the world.  We will be there from June 12th thru 20th.  They are both very excited.  I am looking for someone to send them post cards.  I would be glad to return the favor for at least 8 people.


----------



## ColinCodyMom

I would love for my boys to receive a postcard too.  How wonderful!!  We are going May 6-13 and we would be happy to do the same for someone else.  Please pm me if you would be willing to help with this!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Madzac

I would love to get involved as well.  We will be down May 9-17 and would love if someone going in April would be able to send postcards to my kids.  I would happily return the favor and send cards when we are down.  PM or email if anyone is interested or able (tln1@mchsi.com)


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, totally new to this, but I will be at the "Land" on Thursday March 12.  PM me by Monday if you'd like a postcard!


----------



## FanO'TheMouse

We are headed down to the world March 22-29th and would be happy to send postcards to some kids!! I am new to the boards so I can't post my email address- but I think you can private message me with ages and addresses! We will do 10 or so!


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

We are going May 5th til May 19th and it will be DD 3 1/2 first trip.  Please can someone send her a postcard before our trip from Mickey saying he can't wait to see her.  it would make her day.  Many thanks.


----------



## Pixieflip

I will post this again later this year, but my family would be happy to send special holiday greetings.  We'll be there from December 24 to January 2.  

PM me your address, child's favorite characters and what you want the postcard to say.


----------



## 3babyws

We got our fairy godmailer and would love to return the favor! We will be there from 6/21- 6/29. Send me a pm if you want us to send to you.


----------



## 3babyws

We got ours and would love to return the favor. Going 6/21- 6/29. Pm me with info. Sorry for the double post


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

I know this is a little early but anyone who is going down in Sept and who would like to recieve a post card please PM me with in as we will be at the world Aug 30 -Sept 10 and I would LOVE to get a list to send cards out too.


----------



## nm0859

starnightstarsky2000 said:


> I know this is a little early but anyone who is going down in Sept and who would like to recieve a post card please PM me with in as we will be at the world Aug 30 -Sept 10 and I would LOVE to get a list to send cards out too.



Just PM'd you and would love to take you up on your gesture.  We will be there from 09/27-10/04/09 and if I can return the favor for anyone please let me know. I figure it is never to early to get excited about DW


----------



## minimandymouse

What a wonderful moment
seeing the childrens faces as they get their postcards through the post
My children got theirs today it was truly magical
We are going 27th March through to 18th April if anyone would like me to FGM i would be truly happy to just PM me with all your details


----------



## CantWait2009

Hi all, I have to little girls ages 3 and 4 and we leave on April 19 for the week.  I would love for them to get a postcard, and I would be more then willing to send some out while we are in Flordia as well. PM me if you can do it for my little DD's.  Thanks


----------



## tiggersam00

CantWait2009 said:


> Hi all, I have to little girls ages 3 and 4 and we leave on April 19 for the week.  I would love for them to get a postcard, and I would be more then willing to send some out while we are in Flordia as well. PM me if you can do it for my little DD's.  Thanks



Just PMed you


----------



## laconyag

Hi I will be down from March 28th to April 5th. If anyone wants a postcard PM me.


----------



## wings91

DW and I will be in WDW from 4/17-25.  We would love to share the magic and send some post cards.  PM me your info.


----------



## rocadonismom

We will be in Disney from the 23-30 of March. If anyone would like a postcard, etc. sent, just drop me a PM. We'll be happy to do so. --Carolyn


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

Tiggerbounce24 said:


> We are going May 5th til May 19th and it will be DD 3 1/2 first trip.  Please can someone send her a postcard before our trip from Mickey saying he can't wait to see her.  it would make her day.  Many thanks.



I've got my fairygodmailer


----------



## NaplesRI

*We will be in the magic from March 19-25th.  

I can add 1 or 2 more to my list...so if our timing works for you, feel free to PM me no later than March 16th with your info.

*


----------



## Suzanna1973

We will be there in early June and would love to be the Fairy Godmailer for 6 families.

Please pm me with your information!!!


----------



## Deedlbugg

I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my two kids if anyone is leaving soon? We will be there April 22nd-May 1st. I'd like to do the same for someone if anyone needs me?


----------



## kymmyk13

Just a reminder.... We will be in Orlando April 9-15, going to MK and Sea World. If you would like a postcard just PM me. I have a couple of spaces left.


----------



## teglazer

I would love it if someone could send my son a postcard from Mickey.... we are going at the end of May. Please PM me if anyone is able to  thanks


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Found some princesses!!  Now all that's left is the waiting!  Come on, Tuesday!!


----------



## Ela1972

We are leaving on 23rd March. (10 days  )
I can send up to 5 more cards please PM me if you would like me to send your children one.


----------



## PopArtGal

I am leaving July 19 to August 2, anyone interested in a fairy god mailer?


----------



## ilovejsparrow

I would love to do this for someone!! When I was little my mom used to have people do this for me, I'd love to pass it on.

I'll be there from 5/10-5/23.. please PM me if you'd like me to send one, along with what it should say!


----------



## njfamilyof6

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my 4 kids.  3 girls 9/7/5 and my son is 2. We will be celebrating my dd 8th bday on our visit. we will be there there in the begining of May. Anyone interested please PM me. THank YOu


----------



## matthse

This is such a great idea. We are going on our first trip to WDW this May 15-22. This is our first visit for our two children. DD4 and DS2, they are so excited. If someone could help us out by being our FGM WE would be more than willing to return the gesture.

If interested please PM me as I do not have enough posts yet.

Thanks


----------



## My Grandpa

Deedlbugg said:


> I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my two kids if anyone is leaving soon? We will be there April 22nd-May 1st. I'd like to do the same for someone if anyone needs me?



Hi ... I thinnk we're a good match on the dates ... we are at the World April 16 for a week.  I'll PM you!


----------



## lorli

We will be going for Easter this year and would love someone to send a postcard to dd 7 and her friend (first timer) 8.  I'd be willing to send a few out while I'm down there.  Thanks to all Fairly God Parents.


----------



## araulscd

I would love for someone to do this for my DS6.  This will be his first trip and is getting so excited.    We will be leaving on May 2nd.  I of course will be willing to return the favor, just send me a pm.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## mnosky

Hi, We are going 4/25-5/2. I'd be glad to send out a few postcards. PM me with names, message desired, any character preference and address.  
Michelle


----------



## araulscd

mnosky said:


> Hi, We are going 4/25-5/2. I'd be glad to send out a few postcards. PM me with names, message desired, any character preference and address.
> Michelle



I don't have enough posts yet to pm....maybe in the next day or two.  Then I definitely will send one your way.  Thanks a bunch!!

Amy


----------



## jodipaige2004

I am looking for a fairy godmailer too - this is such a cute idea!  We are going mid-April and my daughter would be thrilled to get a postacrd before we leave.  If anyone is going between now and then and wouldn't mind, please let me know!  I'd ideally like a postcard from a Peter Pan/Captain Hook/Tinkerbell character but Mickey would be fine too!

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## NaplesRI

I am looking for a fairy godmailer too - this is such a cute idea! We are going mid-April and my daughter would be thrilled to get a postacrd before we leave. If anyone is going between now and then and wouldn't mind, please let me know! I'd ideally like a postcard from a Peter Pan/Captain Hook/Tinkerbell character but Mickey would be fine too!

Thanks,
Jodi

*Jodi- I sent you a PM- we leave on Weds and I'd be happy to add you to our list- but will need your info by tomorrow. I sent you my email in PM in case you cant respond to it. (I think you need 10 posts to PM)*


----------



## SoNewToDisney!

Anyone there right now or with the next week who would be able to mail one to my DCs (we are in Canada though).


----------



## starlight_003

We will be in WDW April 17-23 and would be happy to send postcards to a couple kids. I already got our FGM and would love to return the favor.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello,
we'll be there Aug 29th - Sept 7th, let me know if anyone needs a postcards for their kids, I would be happy to do it.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Thank you PopArtGal for being our FairyGod mailer. This is very exciting. 
I would love to do the same for anyone that needs it. I will be down there Aug 29th - Sept 7th

Can't wait


----------



## kaysmom2002

We will be in WDW June 8-June 15th. I would love my daughter to get a couple of postcards before we leave from a princess. I will happily return the favor when we are there. Did this is 07 and it was a blast. Let me know if you can help out.


----------



## Honor

We're going down for spring break 3/21 - 3/28/09.  I'd be happy to send your little ones a post card from their favorite character or from their favorite resort, park, etc.  PM me here.  I will check this website on Thursday 3/19.


----------



## DISNEYNV

We are going to DW May 4-11th and my two kids would love to get a postcard from Mickey before our trip. If you can send one our way PM me. I would love to do this for another family while we are on our trip too if anyone is interested  Thanks This is such a cute idea!


----------



## Amandamouseketeer

Subscribing so I can find this closer to when we go


----------



## sau418

We will be there May 30th - June 6.  I would be able to help out with a few mailings.


----------



## DISNEYNV

Thank you so much Laura Z. For being our FGM! The kids are going to love it

Anyone in need of a FGM... We will be there May 4-11th?


----------



## C&G'sMama

We will be at WDW on the above dates.  If anyone would like us to send a postcard, please let me know.  PM me with your address, child's name and favorite character.

Someone was kind enough to do this for our children for our upcoming trip.  They loved it.


----------



## ilovejsparrow

kaysmom2002 said:


> We will be in WDW June 8-June 15th. I would love my daughter to get a couple of postcards before we leave from a princess. I will happily return the favor when we are there. Did this is 07 and it was a blast. Let me know if you can help out.



Kaysmom2002.. I PM'd you.. I'd love to send you guys a postcard!


----------



## jessbest

I would be happy to send a few post cards.  I will be there from April 25th to May 3rd.  Just send me a PM with the Name, Character, Message, and Address and let me know if you are celebrating anything special on your trip.

Jessica


----------



## kaysmom2002

kaysmom2002 said:


> We will be in WDW June 8-June 15th. I would love my daughter to get a couple of postcards before we leave from a princess. I will happily return the favor when we are there. Did this is 07 and it was a blast. Let me know if you can help out.



I got a couple mailers. DD will be so happy. 

I will be there June 8- June 15. I would love to do this for someone else. I can 5 names. PM me the information if you are interested.


----------



## mouselovr

I am looking for someone to be a FGM for a couple of kids. I will need the cards mailed by the middle of April if amyone wouuld be able to this it would be soooooo great!
just PM me and I will get you the info!
Thanks
Stacy


----------



## DisneyFam1

We are leaving in two weeks for WDW.  I would love if someone would be a fairy godmailer for my DD10.  She loves Mickey or Cinderella (even if she's too old to admit it).  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks,


----------



## shutterbug3070

I would love for my son to receive a postcard prior to April 16th (day we leave home) from Mickey Mouse.  We will be there eating breakfast with Mickey Mouse on his birthday on Sunday 19th so I would love the postcard to be from Mickey Mouse saying he can't wait to see him on his birthday.

I will gladly send a postcard to your child(ren) while we are there. 

If you are interested, please contact me (Hazel) at  shutterbug3070  @ yahoo.com (There are no spaces before and after the @ sign but it won't let me post with it all one word like it should be.  Emailing me is best for faster communication I can't check this very often..  Thanks.


----------



## fuzzybear

We'll be there march 28-april 4 if anyone needs cards mailed!!


----------



## lfrobison

We are going June 20.  We would love to get a card anytime before then, and will be more than happy to do the same for DISers going after us!


----------



## DISNEYNV

lfrobison said:


> We are going June 20.  We would love to get a card anytime before then, and will be more than happy to do the same for DISers going after us!



Oh my....that's too funny... I didn't see that I had a PM and I just PMed you about sending your kids a card Of course I can be their FGM! I look forward to it and will send it out on the next to last day of our trip this May I have your info from your PM. Thanks.

Oh, anything special you would like it to say for them?


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi! We are going to WDW on may 9 and I would love for my two year old son to get a postcard from Mickey before we go. I'll gladly send one while I'm there. I'd appreciate it sooo much! PM me if you can.  Thanks!


----------



## 3huskymom

We will be arriving in Disney on May 14th is there anyone going before this who would be able to send my DD4 a postcard from Mickey?

Thanks!


----------



## kerry34

BridetobeDisney said:


> Hi! We are going to WDW on may 9 and I would love for my two year old son to get a postcard from Mickey before we go. I'll gladly send one while I'm there. I'd appreciate it sooo much! PM me if you can.  Thanks!





3huskymom said:


> We will be arriving in Disney on May 14th is there anyone going before this who would be able to send my DD4 a postcard from Mickey?
> 
> Thanks!



We are going April 17-25th.  I can send one for each of your children.  Just PM me your info.


----------



## jenharring

We are going June 4th thru June 11th would love for my kids got get a post card each.  dd-4 will have her 5th b-day there and loves princesses, dd-9 love hannah montana, high school musical and such, ds-7 loves cars, bolt anything boyish and ds-7mo (you dont have to send him one if you dont want)  
I will be gald to return the favor to anyone going after us.
please send me a pm if you can send one for us.  thanks jennifer


----------



## ourfamilyofsix

Is there a FGM list for Disneyland?  I can't find the search anymore?


----------



## Cars2006

We will be driving down and will be a WDW on April 22nd thur May 1st.  I would love each of my kids to receive a post card.  Tyler (5)  love Buzz Lightyear or Wall E, Connor (3) loves Cars or Rocket and Maddie (1) love Tinkerbell or Princess.  I will be gald to return the favor to anyone going after us.  Please send me a pm if you can send one for us. 

Thanks in Advance

Colleen


----------



## dfluvsmick

Would love a FGM to send some postcards my way. My ds is 12, dd is 10, dd is 7 and dd will be turning 4 while there.  They all love Mickey.  Please PM me and I will send you my information.   I promise to do the same for anyone interested while I am there.  Please let me know.  I love this kind of stuff!!! What a great idea!!!


----------



## BridetobeDisney

I have found a FGM so I would like to pass on some pixie dust to another child. We will be at Disney from May 9 to 16. I would like to send a post card to another family that is traveling this summer or fall. If you would like a postcard for your child, please PM me. I'd love to share the happiness!!


----------



## sandynd

Looking for a fairy godmailer! We are going to the World for the first time (and the princess butterfly fairy's 7th birthday) on May 9-16. I would LOVE it if Tink could send Miss Morgan a postcard, and we would love to pass on the pixie dust while we're down there. Please PM me if you can help!


----------



## jenharring

ourfamilyofsix said:


> Is there a FGM list for Disneyland?  I can't find the search anymore?



dont know but i was having a problem finding it too.  I was even tring to find a site I had went to and tried to look at all the places I posted to and It would let me.


----------



## dfluvsmick

I will be there May 25th - June 1st.  I would love to be your FairyGodMailer.  Please PM me If I can help you!!


----------



## missymagic

Leaving April 2 if anyone is in need of postcards.  Please PM me with all your information and I will return a PM.  


Melissa


----------



## Suzanna1973

Still have 3 individual slots to fill for FGM. We are at WDW from June 6th-June 14th. Please PM me with your name, child's name, address, favorite character, arrival date at WDW and let me know if u are celebrating something special!


----------



## Suzanna1973

Is there anyone going to WDW in the next couple of days who would be willing to send a postcard to a child in my daycare? She and her mother are taking their very first WDW trip in April and I would love for her to be surprised with a postcard. Her favorite character is Jasmine.

Thank you!


----------



## jenharring

I have my fgm, yeah!!  We will be there from June 4th-11th if anyone is leaving after us needs a fgm I would love to spread the pixie dust around.  Just pm me with your dates, names and there favorite character.  I have room for 4.


----------



## pattyannke

Hi all -- we are going on our grandchildren's first trip to Disney in June -- so excited!!!!  The girls and ages 4 and 2 and our grandson is 10 months old.  The girls love the princesses -- have their costumes ready -- and the baby is dressed in pooh or mickey all the time.  If someone is going in May and could send a card to the girls -- we would be so grateful.  Just let me know if you can help out and I'll send the info.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovejsparrow

pattyannke said:


> Hi all -- we are going on our grandchildren's first trip to Disney in June -- so excited!!!!  The girls and ages 4 and 2 and our grandson is 10 months old.  The girls love the princesses -- have their costumes ready -- and the baby is dressed in pooh or mickey all the time.  If someone is going in May and could send a card to the girls -- we would be so grateful.  Just let me know if you can help out and I'll send the info.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm going May 10-23, send me a message with the info, I'd be glad to be your FGM


----------



## pattyannke

Thank you so much for your kind offer!!!!  My granddaughters will be thrilled -- Their names are Meghan and Mary Kate --- and my grandson is Brendan .  We have breakfast at the Castle planned, and breakfast in Norway with the princesses.  Also, Mickey's Bar-b-q, Chef Mickey's dinner, Donald's Safari breakfast, and the Crystal Palace lunch.  So, as you can see they will be having lots of character experiences!!!!    This will only add to the magic.  The girls' whole bedroom is done in the princesses and Brendan has a whole Pooh bedroom.  Once again thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## ilovejsparrow

pattyannke said:


> Thank you so much for your kind offer!!!!  My granddaughters will be thrilled -- Their names are Meghan Martin, and Mary Kate Martin --- and my grandson is Brendan Martin.  We have breakfast at the Castle planned, and breakfast in Norway with the princesses.  Also, Mickey's Bar-b-q, Chef Mickey's dinner, Donald's Safari breakfast, and the Crystal Palace lunch.  So, as you can see they will be having lots of character experiences!!!!  My daughter's address is:  2067 Kenmore Avenue, Glenside, PA 19038.  This will only add to the magic.  The girls' whole bedroom is done in the princesses and Brendan has a whole Pooh bedroom.  Once again thank you, thank you!!!!



No problem My mom had her friends do this for me when I was little, so I like to pass it on! Anything in particular that you'd like them to say? Maybe for the girls' cards I can mention seeing them at breakfast from the princesses?


----------



## Happy Mami

Our Disney travel dates are 5/9-5/16.   We can play fairy godmailer to 4 children.  I am also in search of a FGM for my two children.  We received and reciprocated last year and it was so wonderful!  Looking forward to helping.
Take care.
Rhonda


----------



## pattyannke

ilovejsparrow said:


> No problem My mom had her friends do this for me when I was little, so I like to pass it on! Anything in particular that you'd like them to say? Maybe for the girls' cards I can mention seeing them at breakfast from the princesses?



That would be great for the girls' message to be from the princesses-- the Cinderella breakfast is our first full day in Disney -- so that will be our first character meal.  As far as the baby, he doesn't understand but the girls would wonder why he didn't get a note too!  Whatever you say will bring just as much excitement as christmas morning!!!!  My daughter is making them a scrapbook and their notes will be included -- once again thank you.


----------



## jspahn

*Edited to add - I have already got a list from 4 Disers, so sorry but I am now full.*

______________________________________________________________________________________
My fiance and I are headed down to do our wedding planning session in Disney next week/weekend.

I would be happy to be a fairy godmailer for up to 3 people - please PM me with the following:

Name
Address
exactly what you want post card to say
preferred character/picture on the postcard (please nothing too difficult, or else give me an easy backup)


I think that covers it 
______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## euapap

I did post a pm to you. Hope I am not late


----------



## mom2cookies

Hi We are going in August 2009. Leaving from home the 22nd.  Would love to have 2 postcards mailed to my son and his friend ( 1X going for him) we are taking. They are 13 and 14 respectively but still would be excited to get one. 

 I will send out 4 when we arrive.   Please *send me a PM *if you can be FGM or if you would like me to be a FGM for you.  I tend to lose my posts so if you post reply only on here with out sending PM i might not see it lol


----------



## shutterbug3070

Hi.  I just tried to send you a PM or an email, but I just joined so I don't have enough posts.  Will you please be a FGM to my son? I would love for him to receive a card before we come on April 16.  Since I can't pm or email through here, will you please contact me, Hazel, at shutterbug3070 @ yahoo . com    I really don't want to put our address on this open post.

THANK YOU so much!

Hazel (shuterbug3070)


----------



## shutterbug3070

Hi.  I just tried to send you and jspahn a PM or an email, but I just joined so I don't have enough posts.  Will you please be a FGM to my son? I would love for him to receive a card before we come on April 16.  Since I can't pm or email through here, will you please contact me, Hazel, at shutterbug3070 @ yahoo . com    I really don't want to put our address on this open post.

I would love for him to receive one from Mickey Mouse to welcome him to DW and then to wish him a Happy Birthday also.  I would also like one from Tigger. If  you two could do this for me, that would be great.  
THANK YOU so much!

Hazel (shuterbug3070)


----------



## shutterbug3070

Hi all!  I will gladly be someone's FGM if they need a card sent.  I will be there APril 16-20.  Just let me know.   This is a wonderful idea.  I just hope someone can be FGM to my son since it is so late that I found this site and thread.


----------



## jspahn

shutterbug3070 said:


> Hi. I just tried to send you a PM or an email, but I just joined so I don't have enough posts. Will you please be a FGM to my son? I would love for him to receive a card before we come on April 16. Since I can't pm or email through here, will you please contact me, Hazel, at shutterbug3070 @ yahoo . com I really don't want to put our address on this open post.
> 
> THANK YOU so much!
> 
> Hazel (shuterbug3070)


 
Hi Hazel - will email you in a minute. I didnt get to login again until jsut now!   I have room for one more you just got the space!


----------



## jspahn

euapap said:


> I did post a pm to you. Hope I am not late


 
Not too late - sent you a PM. I just didnt get to log in to the boards until tonight.


----------



## jenharring

I still have room to be a fgm to 4.  We will be there from June 4th thru 11th.


----------



## TigMaya

Hi!  I just found this thread and would love to find a fgm for my children.  We will be in WDW from May 10-17 for the first time.  I would be willing to be a fgm to 2 as well.  Please pm me if you would be willing to send my daughter and son a postcard.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## kckmom

We are making a trip august 22nd, and would love our DDs to receive postcards before we leave.  Anyone in the area early August that could help out?

I am happy to return the favor, we will be there August 23rd - August 30th.
Just pm me!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chiefdragon

I am going to the world from June 14th until the 22nd.  I am willing to send 5 postcards out. Just send me the following information:

Name
Address
Favorite Character
Special occassion or interesting point to write on the cost card.


----------



## 2littleprincesses

We are also going August 22.  If anyone can mail out for my two dds late July, early August--that would be great.  Just let me know.  

I can do 4 while we are there for 4 Sept people.


----------



## jessp1021

I would love to have a fgm mail out 2 postcards to my kids! We will be going down at the beginning of September so if someone could send one at the end of July/beginning of August that would be great!


----------



## sandynd

shutterbug3070 said:


> Hi all!  I will gladly be someone's FGM if they need a card sent.  I will be there APril 16-20.  Just let me know.   This is a wonderful idea.  I just hope someone can be FGM to my son since it is so late that I found this site and thread.



Has anybody contacted you yet? I don't think I've got an FGM for my daughter. We'll be going May 9-16. PM me if you can!


----------



## candance2

I was just wondering if there is anyone wanting to a FGM for late April.  We will be at WDW from 4/11-4/18.  I have a FGM for my two girls and would love to do the same for another family.  Just be the first to PM me and I will gladly do it.  

Just looking to spread a little magic!!


----------



## TigMaya

I will be at WDW May 10-17, so if anyone needs a FGM I would be happy to do it.  I'm willing to do up to 5 cards, so PM me if you are interested!!


----------



## mom2cookies

Hi We are going August 22,2009.  Would love to have 2 postcards mailed to my son and his friend ( 1X going for him) . They are 13 and 14 respectively but still would be excited to get one.  It takes 4 days for a postcard to get here( philadelphia) from Orlando.

I will send out 4 when we arrive. Please send me a PM if you can be FGM or if you would like me to be a FGM for you.


----------



## ValinWV

I will be at Disney June 19 thrugh June 26.  I am will to be a FGM for anyone that would like me to send postcard to their disney children.  Please contact me with the vital information.


----------



## 2shortpeopleruleme

Hi, we are going in early Sept (4-11). I would love it if someone would send my 2 girls a post card. Maybe around late July/early August.

I am also willing to return the favor.

Please PM me for info. Thanks!!


----------



## omegsmom

Looking for someone going very soon... would love to have someone send a postcard or two to my kids.  We are leaving 4/25.  I will gladly send a couple out to others, if you pm me your info... I'll be there 4/25-5/3.  Thanks so much.


----------



## cmtanous

I'm going on May 9th-16th and would love to have someone do this for my girls.  (It's our first trip!!!!)  And I would love to pass it on as well!


----------



## peytonsmama

I am willing to be a FGM for 2 and will be there May 29-June 5th!


----------



## Suzanna1973

We still have openings to be a FGM for 3. We will be at WDW June6-14th. PM me all of your info!


----------



## kckmom

kckmom said:


> We are making a trip august 22nd, and would love our DDs to receive postcards before we leave.  Anyone in the area early August that could help out?
> 
> I am happy to return the favor, we will be there August 23rd - August 30th.
> Just pm me!  Thanks in advance!




Thanks to scrapbookmom5174 for being our 'fairy godmailer'!  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Hello did this last yr and loved it! My DD loved her cards and felt so special (THANKS 08 FGM)

This yr like last we are going Sept 19-25, and last yr I sent out not only "can't wait to see ya's" but also "thanks for coming" so if you would like either of those let me know Got plenty of time



Again thanks to my 08 FGM


----------



## NaplesRI

*We got back from Disney a week ago and our poor 6 yr old grandson was just diagnosed with the beginnings of pneumonia- hopefully they've started the meds soon enough to keep him from getting too sick. He had such a wonderful time- it was his first Disney trip.

Anyway, if someone was going soon I was hoping to get a postcard sent to him from Mickey or Buzz Lightyear saying we miss you already...it would surely cheer him up.

If you can do this, I'd be so grateful. Let me know and I will PM you his info. Thanks in advance~*


----------



## lisa_barrentine

NaplesRI said:


> *We got back from Disney a week ago and our poor 6 yr old grandson was just diagnosed with the beginnings of pneumonia- *



_*Hope he gets well soon*_


----------



## ready to relax

We are going 8/22-8/29 (3 kiddos)...looking for a godmailer...I am willing to do it also if my dates work with anyone!


----------



## ready to relax

going to try this again (forgot to add lots of info)...we are visiting wdw with 3 children 9/22-9/28/09.  Would like to have cards before (to build excitement) and after (to make it last just a little longer).  I would love to be one in return!  PM me with your travel dates (I will do 3 before and 3 after), your child(ren) names, favorite character and back up, what you want the card to say, and address.


----------



## lisa_barrentine

ready to relax said:


> going to try this again (forgot to add lots of info)...we are visiting wdw with 3 children 9/22-9/28/09.  Would like to have cards before (to build excitement) and after (to make it last just a little longer).  I would love to be one in return!  PM me with your travel dates (I will do 3 before and 3 after), your child(ren) names, favorite character and back up, what you want the card to say, and address.




HEHE sorry girl if I would have read this first I would love to be a FGM for ya do you think sending it out on the 19th it'll get there in time?


----------



## bearlyanne

Hi, we'll be at Disney from 5/12-5/17 and I would be honored to play FGM  to anyone who needs it . Please pm if   you want me to send out a card! Let me know what you'd like written on it too ad what characters!

And if there is anyone willing to send one to my   in the next month, I know she'd love it!


----------



## Irish Goofy

Hi All...What a great idea.I have been looking for something to suprise the kids before we go.Something to say looking forward to seeing you both to my kids...We went to lapland few years ago to see the REAL SANTA and company we booked with sent a letter 4 weeks before we went from Santa to them saying he was looking forward to seeing them and how special it was that they would be coming all the way to North Pole to see him.They were so trilled and exicted.They even purchased frames and framed the letters which are still in their rooms.We will be going on 5th August for 16 days and i would be delighted if someone would be kind enough to do this for my kids.


----------



## Connorsmom0

We are heading to disney Aug 23-30th.  I have 2 dc (DS who will be 6 at the time and dd almost 3) I would love to find someone who would be willing to do this.  

Also, I would be glad to do this for someone else.  Either way, pm me and we can set it up.  Thanks!


** Ok, I am now set to be FGM for 3 kiddos so looking to have someone help my 2 out**


----------



## scrapbookmom5174

Looking for FGM for three kiddos on their FIRST TRIP to WDW in August.  We will be there 8/03 - 8/13.  Is anyone willing to do this for us?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mike Wazowski

Returning the favor......we just had a dis'er do this for my kids for our upcoming trip and would love to return the favor.  If there is anyone in need of postcards sent after the 11th let me know


----------



## disneycrazy2004

ready to relax said:


> going to try this again (forgot to add lots of info)...we are visiting wdw with 3 children 9/22-9/28/09.  Would like to have cards before (to build excitement) and after (to make it last just a little longer).  I would love to be one in return!  PM me with your travel dates (I will do 3 before and 3 after), your child(ren) names, favorite character and back up, what you want the card to say, and address.



We will be there Aug 29th till Sept 7th. I would love to you your FGM for your kids. PM me with your info if you think this will work. I love your idea for after magic and would love if you could be mine for after.
thanks
let me know
vessy


----------



## Scrapinmommy

We did this last time we went in 2006 and it was wonderful!  I would love to join the fairy godmailer again!

We're going from August 9th-16th.  I'm looking for someone to send postcards to my three kids....and looking for some kids to send postcards to


----------



## NaplesRI

Mike Wazowski said:


> Returning the favor......we just had a dis'er do this for my kids for our upcoming trip and would love to return the favor.  If there is anyone in need of postcards sent after the 11th let me know



Mike- I just sent you a PM- would love it if you could send one to our grandson. TIA~


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Hello did this last yr and loved it! My DD loved her cards and felt so special (THANKS 08 FGM)

This yr like last we are going Sept 19-25, and last yr I sent out not only "can't wait to see ya's" but also "thanks for coming" so if you would like either of those let me know Got plenty of time



Again thanks to my 08 FGM


----------



## ValinWV

scrapbookmom5174 said:


> Looking for FGM for three kiddos on their FIRST TRIP to WDW in August.  We will be there 8/03 - 8/13.  Is anyone willing to do this for us?
> 
> Thanks so much.



I got your PM. I will be glad to be your FGM.  I sent you a PM.


----------



## jenharring

I have room to be a fgm to 1 or 2 more.  Pm if you would like for me to be.


----------



## tatooed goofy

I am traveling August 18-24.  I can be a Fairy Godmailer to a couple kids.  
Let me know.  I have done this before.  We actually had the princess sign the postcard too.  It was awesome. 
PM me

Can anyone help me?  I need it for my 2 girls before we leave too.  Thanks.


----------



## arjones31

Hey, all! I would love to be a FGM, as well. We are traveling from May 24-May 31. I have too few posts to PM, but reply and I will send you my email address. Please let me know as this sounds so fun! 

Anyone interested in sending one to my DS4 before our trip? Once again, can't PM. 

Thanks!

DH; me; DS4; DD1


----------



## scrapbookmom5174

scrapbookmom5174 said:


> Looking for FGM for three kiddos on their FIRST TRIP to WDW in August.  We will be there 8/03 - 8/13.  Is anyone willing to do this for us?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Thanks to ValinWV for being a FGM to my kiddos.  I really appreciate it.  Clea


----------



## ANTSS2001

I have room for 5 more... young and old alike... flying to WDW on April 18!!!



*"dont have a car on this trip so wont be able to grab some other cards.. sorry"*


----------



## CarlisleMom

My daughter loved getting her's in the mail.  DH and I would love to pay it forward.

We will be there from May 2 thru May 9.  I am willing to postcards.   I'll take the first 3 people who send a PM.


----------



## ColoradoLime

Hi All,

I had a fairygodmailer send a postcard to my DD last year and want to pay it forward.  We will be in WDW May 16-24th and can mail 3 cards.

PM with your info, type of card wanted (I'll try to accommodate as much as possible), and any special info you might want mentioned.

=-)


----------



## tatooed goofy

Looking for someone going in Julyish or beginning of August to get the DD's ready to roll for magic.  Thanks.
Happy trips to everyone!!!


----------



## tatooed goofy

I can still take 2-3 more.  
I am going Aug. 18-24.  
Just let me know.  
Magical trails to you............


----------



## tdk316

I'll be there mid-December and am willing to send some cards.  Anyone looking to send my cards in November?  I'd love to have one sent to my two boys.  PM me if interested either way.  Thanks!


----------



## Loritlc3

We will be going for the first time ever in july(3-10) I have two kids. They are 7 and 5. I would Love to get in on this and then help someone else out while i am there. Anybody available?    
Thanks,
Lori


----------



## ValinWV

Loritlc3 said:


> We will be going for the first time ever in july(3-10) I have two kids. They are 7 and 5. I would Love to get in on this and then help someone else out while i am there. Anybody available?
> Thanks,
> Lori



Sent you a PM.  I can be your FGM.


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

We will be in Disney May 10th-16th and would like to pay it foward.  I am willing to send send cards to adults and children.  If you are interested please let me know.  I will need name, address, fav. char. and any special thing you would like me to say.  I will be able to send at least 4 cards.


----------



## hopeis

I LOVE this!! We are going end of December/ beginning of January, I'd love to send out a postcard or 2 or 3!!
Anyone going end of November or early December that would send one to my girls 2 & 6??


----------



## shutterbug3070

Hi.  If you would like a postcard sent next week April 16-20, please let me know....I can take two more.  My son received his this week and has been estatic over receiving it....would like to share the joy with two others....

*Please send me a PM though since I don't have time to scroll through all these pages.*


----------



## kalliyan1

shutterbug3070 said:


> Hi.  If you would like a postcard sent next week April 16-20, please let me know....I can take two more.  My son received his this week and has been estatic over receiving it....would like to share the joy with two others....
> 
> *Please send me a PM though since I don't have time to scroll through all these pages.*



PM'd you!!!


----------



## cmfranklyn

Suzanna1973 -  I PMed you if you still have room.

We are going 6/21-6/28 and would be happy to do this for someone.  PM me.

Carole


----------



## Suzanna1973

CMFranklyn, I sent u a pm back.


----------



## cmfranklyn

Suzanna,

Thanks, I got it.  I'll PM you back when my kids are asleep and not paying attention to what I'm doing 

Thanks!
Carole


----------



## bethannp

We will be down there July 4-10. PM me and I'll be happy to send cards!!


----------



## bethannp

We are taking our nephews - looking for someone who wouldn't mind sending to a total of 4 kids - 2 don't live with me - but I'd love to make it just as magical for them - going in the beginning of July!!


----------



## shutterbug3070

I am full now unlessemergency...
I have 

Cason/Jackson

Braeden

Kaidyn/MaKinley

?Hope they enjoy like my ds did


----------



## jrage001

I will be home from deployment in June after months and am taking the family to DW on 6-11 June.  How do I sign up for this awesome treat?  I would gladly pay it forward.


----------



## WLfamily

bethannp said:


> We will be down there July 4-10. PM me and I'll be happy to send cards!!



Hey, I pm'd you!!! Thanks!


----------



## disneylova22

GOOD IDEA!!!!!!! Ill do it for my DD3 & DS5. My sister will send them to me


----------



## kwbrad

We will be at WDW in early August.  I would be happy to send a few postcards out, just PM me with your info.  Also, I have found someone to send one to my son after our trip, but am looking for someone to send one before we go.  If anyone is going in June/early July and wouldn't mind sending a postcard, could you pm me?
Thanks!
Kelli


----------



## shutterbug3070

Could someone please send a postcard to my son thanking him for his visit.  We will return on April 20 (a week from today).  Please send from Mickey Mouse and say something about thanking Garrett for coming to Disney World to share his birthday with Mickey Mouse and all his friends.  If you can do this, please PM or contact me at shutterbug3070@gmail.com.

I already received one for us to come see him for his birthday.  

We leave this Thursday April 16 so I will check my messages on April 15 and April 21.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jkshel

Anyone willing to help me out with a Godmailer message? We're planning our first trip the end of next month, May 24-31. I would love to have one sent to my two little princesses!!

Let me know if anyone can help!

John


----------



## CarlisleMom

Jkshel (John),


I can do it.  I'll be there May2-9.  PM me your info.


----------



## jkshel

PM'ed you!

thank you!


----------



## ty_n_cy

This is so cool... didn't know things like this existed.

We have three kids (9 - Boy, 3 - Girl, 2 - Girl)... how would I sign up for something like this?


----------



## bsusanmb

I will be in WDW May 2-8.  I would be happy to be a FGM again, well fairy grandmother that is.  I can take about 10 families.  I love doing this.
Just let me know what character your child likes, their age, and anything you may want me to include...such as "Dumbo is waiting to give you a ride" or 
"hope to see you on your favorite ride Peter Pan"

BLessings,
Susan


----------



## Cars2006

April 22 - May 1st 


We will be driving down and will be a WDW on April 22nd thur May 1st. I would love each of my kids to receive a post card. Tyler (5) love Buzz Lightyear or Wall E, Connor (3) loves Cars or Rocket and Maddie (1) love Tinkerbell or Princess. I will be gald to return the favor to anyone going after us. Please send me a pm if you can send one for us. 

Thanks in Advance

Colleen


----------



## lisa_barrentine

ty_n_cy said:


> This is so cool... didn't know things like this existed.
> 
> We have three kids (9 - Boy, 3 - Girl, 2 - Girl)... how would I sign up for something like this?



Need to share your dates your going ... and ask someone who's going ahead of you if they will mail them a postcard and if you wish pay it forward to another awaiting family.... Hope that helps.....

Anyone needing a FGM I go Sept 19th-25th and can send 2 more...


----------



## ty_n_cy

lisa_barrentine said:


> Need to share your dates your going ... and ask someone who's going ahead of you if they will mail them a postcard and if you wish pay it forward to another awaiting family.... Hope that helps.....
> 
> Anyone needing a FGM I go Sept 19th-25th and can send 2 more...



We're going to be there May 21st thru 28th.  I would LOVE for my kids to receive something like this, and I will absolutely do it for another family while we're there.

Thanks for the help...

If anybody is going to be there before we leave, please let me know.  Your help is appreciated.


----------



## White as Snow

DH and I are going down May 19-22 and would like to pay it WAY forward (we don't have children yet, but would love to know we helped spread a little bit of pixie dust).

Since this will be our first time as FGMs, we better only take 2 families.

I'll need name, address, top 3 characters choices, and any special message requests.


----------



## tinkermom23

ty_n_cy said:


> We're going to be there May 21st thru 28th.  I would LOVE for my kids to receive something like this, and I will absolutely do it for another family while we're there.
> 
> Thanks for the help...
> 
> If anybody is going to be there before we leave, please let me know.  Your help is appreciated.



I PM'd you!  We'll be there next week and would love to send them.


----------



## bsusanmb

bsusanmb said:


> I will be in WDW May 2-8.  I would be happy to be a FGM again, well fairy grandmother that is.  I can take about 10 families.  I love doing this.
> Just let me know what character your child likes, their age, and anything you may want me to include...such as "Dumbo is waiting to give you a ride" or
> "hope to see you on your favorite ride Peter Pan"
> 
> BLessings,
> Susan



I have room for more, just pm me please!


----------



## tlenzendorf

We are going in August, wondering if anyone would be our Fairy Godmailer?  3 DDs, DD10, DD9 and DD5 

I'll also be happy to do this for anyone when we are there

TIA!  Tricia


----------



## meanmom121

We are going July 13th through July 210th looking for a fairy Godmailer to sent a note prior to our trip.  I am also open to mail to anyone while I am there.
Hugs, Karen


----------



## Madzac

We got our FGM and I still am able to send out a couple more.  We will be at WDW May 9-17.  PM me if you are still looking!


----------



## ryan840

We leave on 4/29 and would be happy to send some postcards out. Please pm me with the following info-

Child(ren)'s Name and Address
Favorite Character plus 2 back-ups (unless an easy to find "classic" character)
Exactly what you would like the postcard to say- this makes it so much easier on us while we're down there. I stress too much otherwise trying to make it perfect. 

We will take up to 8 requests (we have friends travelling with us that want to do this too) and I will post when the limit is reached.


----------



## DJFan88

2 things:  Would love to have someone do this for us, we are leaving on June 13th.  PM me if you can, and I'll forward the address and info.  I'm hoping whoever would be willing to send one to each child  - there are 2.

Also, would love to do this for someone else.  I'll take 2 families.  Our stay is June 15 to June 22.  PM me.  Then, I will PM the first 2 I get and then you can PM me with address, names, info (like favorite characters).  

This is such a great idea, I'm glad I found this.  The kids are already psyched (2 months out) and what a great way to add to the magic.  It's a good thing it's baseball season right now to make the time fly by!


----------



## ryan840

DJFan88 said:


> 2 things:  Would love to have someone do this for us, we are leaving on June 13th.  PM me if you can, and I'll forward the address and info.  I'm hoping whoever would be willing to send one to each child  - there are 2.
> 
> Also, would love to do this for someone else.  I'll take 2 families.  Our stay is June 15 to June 22.  PM me.  Then, I will PM the first 2 I get and then you can PM me with address, names, info (like favorite characters).
> 
> This is such a great idea, I'm glad I found this.  The kids are already psyched (2 months out) and what a great way to add to the magic.  It's a good thing it's baseball season right now to make the time fly by!



I can send them for you, please see the last post on page 194 for info.


----------



## DJFan88

Thanks Ryan840, I PM'd you.

Also, I have one left (from above 2 posts).


----------



## kwbrad

DJFan88 said:


> Thanks Ryan840, I PM'd you.
> 
> Also, I have one left (from above 2 posts).



DJFan88,
I already have someone taking care of my DS, but I just had to say I love your screen name, assumming it stands for Dale Jarrett like I think it does.  He was my favorite driver, and it makes me sad on Sundays to not see him out there racing.


----------



## DJFan88

You're right!

Sometimes people think it's Dale Jr., but if you look back at my join date of 2004 you know that could not be.

Sometimes I just think they are missing that classy group of guys they used to have, including the "Ice Man" Terry Labonte.


----------



## PaDisney02

Can some1 please send us a post card from Disney? We r going in August. This will be my niece and nephews first time there ansd getting post card from "Mickey" would make them so happy. If any1 is interested e-mail me at Rachalh02@aol.com for our address and info. Thanks


----------



## WLfamily

PaDisney02 said:


> Can some1 please send us a post card from Disney? We r going in August. This will be my niece and nephews first time there ansd getting post card from "Mickey" would make them so happy. If any1 is interested e-mail me at Rachalh02@aol.com for our address and info. Thanks



I have sent you an email! Glad to help out on a "First Disney Experience!"


----------



## my2disneyboys

Thank you kymmyk13!!
My boys got thier post cards and were SO happy!!!  I will be sending some while I am there in 17 days!!!  This is such a cool thing to be part of.  Thanks so much!


----------



## katybugsmom

I have a request-We are planning a trip for June 19-26.  Our kids don't know-it's a surprise.  We get out of school on June 4.  I would love for someone to send postcards to my two children from WDW around the time they get out of school to let them know about the trip.  Please let me know if anyone would be willing to do this for me.  Thanks so much!  I'll be glad to do the same thing for someone else!


----------



## motofox4

I know this may sound like a strange request, but me and my DH are going to WDW in December.. now my DH isn't the biggest fan, he goes along to make me happy because he knows how much I love it. I'm trying to get him excited for the trip and to look forward to it.  Would anyone be able to send him a postcard from there signing Mickey's name???  I'm hoping that will make him laugh and get into the "spirit"!!


----------



## mnosky

We're leaving Saturday(!!!! 4/25-5/2). PM me by Friday AM (with names, address, any special message or character requests) if you'd like me to send a postcard.  We have room for a few more.

Michellle


----------



## candacec2

We are going to Disney from June 10 - 16th. I was wondering if someone could send my son and my 2 nieces a postcard around the end of May. I could send out postcards to 2 people while I'm there.

Thanks so much!

Candace


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

I dont know how this works if you got to know each other or what But I would love for someone to send my 4 year old princess a card were Going on our 1st trip In May,I would Do the same for some one else were going last week of may.If somebody would like me to do it let me know.


----------



## ksmommyof4

Hello we will be there May 10th-27th If anyone is going before then it would be super neat if someone could get in touch with me to send my 4 boys a postard.I will then return the favor to someone.....message me and then we can give info and such thanks


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Hello!  We are bringing our kids for the first time June 13-20.  I would love to have them each receive a postcard before we leave, and we can send postcards to another family as well.

Please pm me if you could either send me a card or want us to send you one.   I can probably get cards off to 2 families (or one family wanting multiple cards).

Thanks!


----------



## CyndiLooWho

Trying to get to 10 posts so I can pm you back, Jennifer


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

CyndiLooWho said:


> Trying to get to 10 posts so I can pm you back, Jennifer



HAHAA me too


----------



## ryan840

We've filled our limit, have fun everyone! If you pm'd me please check for a response in case I need more info.


----------



## adctd2WDW

I will be visiting WDW May 23-26.  Just a short trip this time, but would like to participate in this wonderful spreading of pixie dust.  I would like to send 10 postcards.  This is the 1st time I have done this, so I may have questions before I leave.  I know I need names, ages, fave characters and addresses.  Also, when the child will be visiting WDW and maybe even where they will be staying or maybe a fave restaurant on property.  (Just to make it more personal.)
   Do I buy postcards there?  Or download from DISigners here?  I know Disney_Michelle has postcards with different characters.  Also, do I get the fave character to autograph the back (if I see the character) or just sign it from that character myself?  If I know what resort they will be staying at would it be appropriate to get a postcard from that resort?  I am just worried because my character signature is not going to look anything like their autograph.  Is there a way to print stickers with their sigs and use that?  I just don't think a sticker would be personal enough.  Am I putting too much thought into this?  I would hate for a child to get one and say, "That is not how Mickey writes!"....
   Fill me in.  I really want to do this.


----------



## CJS~MOMMY

adctd2WDW~ I have only done this once but I bought the cards from WDW and mailed them from there.I had some of them signed from the characters but if I didn't come across them,I just signed them after writing a special note myself. I don't think it matters about the signature,I could be wrong.I lovedddddd doing this because I requested girls and loved shopping for girly princess cards (I have no girls).It really was one of the highlights of my trip.


Could someone send my son a card? We aren't going until Sept. but my son lovesssssssss "Mick Mouse" and loves the castle.Bless his heart every time he see's a cell phone tower,for some reason he thinks it is " dinney wald". I think in his 3 year old mind ,they remind him of the castle??
 Anyway could someone send him one with Mickey and the castle? Even when we get mail (ads) from Disney ,he holds on to them forever. Doesn't matter what the message says or anything,he will love it no matter what.It will make him happy so of course will make this mommy happy!


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

CJS~MOMMY said:


> adctd2WDW~ I have only done this once but I bought the cards from WDW and mailed them from there.I had some of them signed from the characters but if I didn't come across them,I just signed them after writing a special note myself. I don't think it matters about the signature,I could be wrong.I lovedddddd doing this because I requested girls and loved shopping for girly princess cards (I have no girls).It really was one of the highlights of my trip.
> 
> 
> Could someone send my son a card? We aren't going until Sept. but my son lovesssssssss "Mick Mouse" and loves the castle.Bless his heart every time he see's a cell phone tower,for some reason he thinks it is " dinney wald". I think in his 3 year old mind ,they remind him of the castle??
> Anyway could someone send him one with Mickey and the castle? Even when we get mail (ads) from Disney ,he holds on to them forever. Doesn't matter what the message says or anything,he will love it no matter what.It will make him happy so of course will make this mommy happy!




I can send one when I go at the end of may,I can send it june 1sr when i leave I dont know if thats too soon for you just pm me if you want me 2


----------



## ColinCodyMom

We are leaving in two weeks.  My kids received a postcard a couple weeks back and it was amazing!!  I am doing this for one family already when we are there from May 6-13 and would be willing to do a couple more if anyone needs it!!  Pm me if you would like me to....


----------



## Couturier

We are leaving in 2 days!  I can do 5 cards!

PM me right away so I can get the info written down!  

So the first 5 to PM me!

Thanks, Dana


----------



## katybugsmom

CJS~MOMMY said:


> adctd2WDW~ I have only done this once but I bought the cards from WDW and mailed them from there.I had some of them signed from the characters but if I didn't come across them,I just signed them after writing a special note myself. I don't think it matters about the signature,I could be wrong.I lovedddddd doing this because I requested girls and loved shopping for girly princess cards (I have no girls).It really was one of the highlights of my trip.
> 
> 
> Could someone send my son a card? We aren't going until Sept. but my son lovesssssssss "Mick Mouse" and loves the castle.Bless his heart every time he see's a cell phone tower,for some reason he thinks it is " dinney wald". I think in his 3 year old mind ,they remind him of the castle??
> Anyway could someone send him one with Mickey and the castle? Even when we get mail (ads) from Disney ,he holds on to them forever. Doesn't matter what the message says or anything,he will love it no matter what.It will make him happy so of course will make this mommy happy!



 We will be at WDW June 19-26.  I would be happy to get a postcard of the castle signed by Mic Mouse, as my son calls him, and send it to him while we are there.  Would this be too early?  I could hold on to it if you would rather have it sent later.  Just PM me and let me know.  I've got someone sending my kids one and I would like to pass along a little pixie dust myself!


----------



## knomers

I am going the July 25-30.  It will be me and my 2 girls, plus my friend who has never been to Disney.  I would be willing to return the favor for up to 5 families. Just pm me with the info. Thanks.


----------



## bsusanmb

CyndiLooWho said:


> Hello!  We are bringing our kids for the first time June 13-20.  I would love to have them each receive a postcard before we leave, and we can send postcards to another family as well.
> 
> Please pm me if you could either send me a card or want us to send you one.   I can probably get cards off to 2 families (or one family wanting multiple cards).
> 
> Thanks!





DisneyNewbiie said:


> I dont know how this works if you got to know each other or what But I would love for someone to send my 4 year old princess a card were Going on our 1st trip In May,I would Do the same for some one else were going last week of may.If somebody would like me to do it let me know.





candacec2 said:


> We are going to Disney from June 10 - 16th. I was wondering if someone could send my son and my 2 nieces a postcard around the end of May. I could send out postcards to 2 people while I'm there.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Candace





motofox4 said:


> I know this may sound like a strange request, but me and my DH are going to WDW in December.. now my DH isn't the biggest fan, he goes along to make me happy because he knows how much I love it. I'm trying to get him excited for the trip and to look forward to it.  Would anyone be able to send him a postcard from there signing Mickey's name???  I'm hoping that will make him laugh and get into the "spirit"!!



If any of you still need a FGM, please pm me or email me at 
judobob32@comcast.net

I am happy to send cards to anyone...number is not important.  I am a grandma to 4 little ones, ages 4,4,3,2 and I love children...and overgrown children.  I have done this on several vacations and even DH thinks it is so cool.  We leave on May 2.

Blessings,
Susan


----------



## indigoxtreme

Hello, we are going May 23 through the 30th and would love to return the favor and send out Postcards.  This will be our 4th time doing Fairy Godmailers.

If you would like for us to send out one, pls PM or email me with name, favorite character, address, and anything special only Mickey would know about to add to the surprise that Mickey knows about them.  We have sent some in the past to adults as well and will be glad to again.


----------



## turtlebean

I would love to participate in this both on the sending and receiving end.  I think my boys would really love to receive a card if it's not to late.  We will be at WDW 5/30-6/6.  Even if we don't receive anything, I would love to create some magic for someone else.  Just PM me your address, kids names, and their favorite character.


----------



## emcreative

We're going July 20-24 if anyone needs one!


----------



## DisneyDreaming48

Reached my limit, sorry, hopefully more folks will sign up to send more.


I will be there this upcoming weekend.  I can send a few postcards.  If you will PM me I'll be happy to send them out.  I did this last year and I enjoyed spreading the magic.  It doesn't have to be small children either, a college student who is away from home and you would like to send a little pixie dust, or a son or daughter who is serving in the Armed Forces and you would like Mickey to send them a magical hug.  I'll take the first 5 who PM me.  Be sure to PM name, address, age and favorite character so that I pick out the perfect postcard for them.

Karen


----------



## SassyTink213

I will be in WDW May 16-26 and would love to spread some magic. I can send a few postcards. If you will PM me I'll be happy to send them out. My sis and I would love sending some pixie dust to anyone who'd like it. I'll take the first 5 who PM me. Be sure to PM name, address, age and favorite character so that I pick out the perfect postcard.

5 pm's recieved-quota filled, sorry I wish I could send more


----------



## turtlebean

DisneyDreaming48 said:


> I will be there this upcoming weekend.  I can send a few postcards.  If you will PM me I'll be happy to send them out.  I did this last year and I enjoyed spreading the magic.  It doesn't have to be small children either, a college student who is away from home and you would like to send a little pixie dust, or a son or daughter who is serving in the Armed Forces and you would like Mickey to send them a magical hug.  I'll take the first 5 who PM me.  Be sure to PM name, address, age and favorite character so that I pick out the perfect postcard for them.
> 
> Karen



pm'd you


----------



## Diznejen1

DH and I will be at WDW July 4th-11th. I would be happy to send postcards to any who PM me. Be sure to give details....age, sex,fave character,and address! 
   Jennifer


----------



## cpayne1997

Hello

We will be at WDW June 7-14 and would be more than happy to send out cards to the first 5 people that send me a PM.  Also if anyone is going before us I would like to have someone send my DD and DS a postcard.  

Thank you!


----------



## livinlife25

Hi! I havent looked at this thread before so I dont know if what I am asking is even possible.I have a friend who is a complete WDW addict  They are the ones who go 3-4 times a year, are DVC members..he may even be on this board but i havent had a chance to ask yet. I dont know if you guys send postcards only to children and if you do i apologize for my request. My friend is is hospice care right now and I dont believe has much longer...I thought today how much he would enjoy getting a card from DW...is there anyone that can help me out?


----------



## turtlebean

livinlife25 said:


> Hi! I havent looked at this thread before so I dont know if what I am asking is even possible.I have a friend who is a complete WDW addict  They are the ones who go 3-4 times a year, are DVC members..he may even be on this board but i havent had a chance to ask yet. I dont know if you guys send postcards only to children and if you do i apologize for my request. My friend is is hospice care right now and I dont believe has much longer...I thought today how much he would enjoy getting a card from DW...is there anyone that can help me out?



I don't know how soon you would like it sent, but we will be at WDW 5/30-6/6.  I wouldn't mind sending him one at all.  Just PM me his info and if he has a favorite character and I would love to send it out.


----------



## livinlife25

Thanks for the offer, Ill keep it in mind if no one is going any sooner...I'm just a little worried that we dont have that long, but I hope so!


----------



## oceanrose

I'm leaving in 2 days for WDW and will be happy to send 10 cards.

Please include name, age of child, favorite Disney thing, and any special message he or she might like.

PM me, and I'll add ya to the list 

Heather


----------



## emcreative

We have 5 kids and are staying at Pop Century in July.  Anyone who is available would be GREATLY appreciated.

We would also LOVE to return the favor to someone.  Anyone need fairy godmailer for our July 20-14 stay?


----------



## cpayne1997

emcreative said:


> We have 5 kids and are staying at Pop Century in July.  Anyone who is available would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> We would also LOVE to return the favor to someone.  Anyone need fairy godmailer for our July 20-14 stay?



If you have not already found someone, I would love to send cards to your children.  Just PM me their info and addresses. We will be there June 7-14.


----------



## adctd2WDW

livinlife25 said:


> Hi! I havent looked at this thread before so I dont know if what I am asking is even possible.I have a friend who is a complete WDW addict  They are the ones who go 3-4 times a year, are DVC members..he may even be on this board but i havent had a chance to ask yet. I dont know if you guys send postcards only to children and if you do i apologize for my request. My friend is is hospice care right now and I dont believe has much longer...I thought today how much he would enjoy getting a card from DW...is there anyone that can help me out?



I will be at WDW May22-26 and would love to send a postcard.  PM with name, address, fave characters/ restaurants/ resorts/ rides/ etc. if you would still like one sent.


----------



## BridetobeDisney

I have my fairy godchild to mail to in about a week but how do I send it? Can I mail it from AKL or is there a post office on property? Thanks!


----------



## cpayne1997

BridetobeDisney said:


> I have my fairy godchild to mail to in about a week but how do I send it? Can I mail it from AKL or is there a post office on property? Thanks!



I usually just take mine to the front desk of the resort...they have a mail drop up there.


----------



## Genieklone

I am going in early September. I'd love to send a card!

How do I sign up for my girls to get one this summer before their trip??


----------



## BridetobeDisney

cpayne1997 said:


> I usually just take mine to the front desk of the resort...they have a mail drop up there.



Awesome thank you!


----------



## bsusanmb

livinlife25 said:


> Hi! I havent looked at this thread before so I dont know if what I am asking is even possible.I have a friend who is a complete WDW addict  They are the ones who go 3-4 times a year, are DVC members..he may even be on this board but i havent had a chance to ask yet. I dont know if you guys send postcards only to children and if you do i apologize for my request. My friend is is hospice care right now and I dont believe has much longer...I thought today how much he would enjoy getting a card from DW...is there anyone that can help me out?



Please send me the name and address to judobob32@comcast.net
How sweet of you.  Maybe we could send cards from different characters.
I can do anything you would like.  I was a home hospice nurse for 3 years and my heart goes out to this family.  I leave on Sat.
Blessings,
Susan


----------



## livinlife25

Thanks so much to everyone who has volunteered, because we are unsure of how much time we have left i am taking up bsusanmb's offer and trying to get information as we speak. I've got the character and its Mickey Mouse, ill pm you the address in just a little bit! Thank you everyone for volunteering it means alot, I hope to repay back the favor as soon on our upcoming trip!!! well wishes to you all!


----------



## cpayne1997

BridetobeDisney said:


> Awesome thank you!



Your welcome. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## desis

oceanrose said:


> I'm leaving in 2 days for WDW and will be happy to send 10 cards.
> 
> Please include name, age of child, favorite Disney thing, and any special message he or she might like.
> 
> PM me, and I'll add ya to the list
> 
> Heather



Did you reach your ten names yet?  I'm new to this forum and don't have 10 posts so I can use the PM.  If you haven't, I'd love to have you send a card to my nephews.  We'll be in WDW the first week of June.


----------



## DISNEYNV

Hi all! We will be in Disney next week ( May 4-11th) if anyone needs a postcard sent. My kids received postcards a few weeks ago sent by Honor and loved them!!! I am sending out two to IFrobison when we get there and am willing to send one or two more! PM me with info if you need a FGM


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Hi I am going SEPT 19-26th I have 2 spots left for postcards if anyone needs a FGM  Let me know just pm me
Name:
When your going:
Address:
Fav Charater(s):
Sepcial Message:


If you would like a "Thanks for Coming" I do those too. One slot left for the those.



A BIG THANK YOU TO MY FGMs from 2008 AND TO MY FGMs 2009 THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## DISNEYNV

DISNEYNV said:


> Hi all! We will be in Disney next week ( May 4-11th) if anyone needs a postcard sent. My kids received postcards a few weeks ago sent by Honor and loved them!!! I am sending out two to IFrobison when we get there and am willing to send one or two more! PM me with info if you need a FGM



Thanks everyone. My FGM list is now full. I look forward to sending them out this week


----------



## taylor5

Hi! I just signed up for the disboards. We have just started planning our first disney trip & there is so much wonderful information here! I would love for my kids to receive a card to get them even more excited about our trip. How do I request this? I have a DS (8), DD (turning 6 in June), DD (14mo.)

We will be going 10/3 - 10/10 and I have no idea where to start planning. Hopefully I will find lots of useful info. on this site.

Thanks so much for any info. I can get! : )


----------



## emcreative

taylor5 said:


> Hi! I just signed up for the disboards. We have just started planning our first disney trip & there is so much wonderful information here! I would love for my kids to receive a card to get them even more excited about our trip. How do I request this? I have a DS (8), DD (turning 6 in June), DD (14mo.)
> 
> We will be going 10/3 - 10/10 and I have no idea where to start planning. Hopefully I will find lots of useful info. on this site.
> 
> Thanks so much for any info. I can get! : )



We'd love to be your "Fairy Godmailer."  Our family will be at POP July 19-24.  When you can (you need a certain number of posts) please PM me your address, the kids names, and something in particular you think they would enjoy (A particular park, or favorite characters or something).


----------



## taylor5

Thank you so much! I will pm when I can! Yay!!


----------



## indigoxtreme

Thanks to Armywife

Received the cards on Friday. The girls were so surprized. Jasmine came over on Friday to stay the weekend with Desiree, so they were together to get the cards. Jasmine was amazed that Princess Jasmine sent her a card. You could see in her face, how did this happen? She is getting so excited(her first trip) and Desi is too. Thanks again for taking some of your precious time with hubby to make their weekend. I hope you and your hubby had a great time.


----------



## indigoxtreme

I posted this earlier and have had no replies, just let me know if we can help to surprise someone in your family, be they young or young at heart.

Hello, we are going May 23 through the 30th and would love to return the favor and send out Postcards. This will be our 4th time doing Fairy Godmailers.

If you would like for us to send out one, pls PM or email me with name, favorite character, address, and anything special only Mickey would know about to add to the surprise. We have sent some in the past to adults as well and will be glad to again. 
Lynn indigoxtreme@aol.com  Or PM ME


----------



## Goofy4

Sent you an email indigoxtreme.

We are going in early June an would be happy to take 3 or 4 requests.

PM me with the details.


----------



## DJFan88

Still have an opening or 2 for anyone who needs post cards sent around June 20-22.  PM me with all the info. - name(s), address, what characters (give me top 3 in case top one is a little obscure) and any special comments you would like written.


----------



## kc10family

Wondering if anyone has room for one or two more this month.

DH is deployed and we went to DL before he left and will be going the week after he gets back. We thought this would make for good memories while he was gone and something to look forward to as well. 

DH is due home the first week on June, and I know this is a short request, but anyone have extra room?


----------



## chellewashere

Just wanted to drop a note on the board to say thanks to *mnosky* my DD got her postcard today from all the princesses and signed by Cinderella and totally made her whole day. Thanks


----------



## ElleDuMonde

Goofy4 said:


> We are going in early June an would be happy to take 3 or 4 requests.
> 
> PM me with the details.



Goofy4 - I tried to PM you, but apparently I'm not allowed b/c I don't post much.   

But, if you still have space available, I have 4 kiddos that I would like to have cards sent to.  They're not picky - any Mickey & pals cards will be great:

DD - Emma (3); DstepD - Hannah (12); DstepS David turns 9 day before we leave; and my friend's DS Lucas (2).

My stepkids are in the UK, so there is additional postage.

Please let me know if you can help me out!  My email is loriATlorisinclairDOTcom. (Apparently I can't post my own email address either - please use the appropriate symbols for my address if you email me) 

Lori


----------



## Goofy4

Welcome to the boards ElleDuMonde. I sent you an email.


----------



## indigoxtreme

Goofy4 said:


> Sent you an email indigoxtreme.
> 
> We are going in early June an would be happy to take 3 or 4 requests.
> 
> PM me with the details.



Goofy sent you a PM and e-mail


----------



## kaysmom2002

We are going to be a POR June 7-15, I can send out 3 postcards. 

Please let me know names, character wish, special greeting or saying, address. 

I will get the first 3 replies. If I think I can take more, I'll repost. 

My DD got her first postcard yesterday and was amazed. She should be getting one more. It's so cool to see her read them.


----------



## kc10family

Wondering if anyone has room for one or two more this month.

DH is deployed and we went to DL before he left and will be going the week after he gets back. We thought this would make for good memories while he was gone and something to look forward to as well. 

DH is due home the first week on June, and I know this is a short request, but anyone have extra room?


----------



## indigoxtreme

indigoxtreme said:


> I posted this earlier and have had no replies, just let me know if we can help to surprise someone in your family, be they young or young at heart.
> 
> Hello, we are going May 23 through the 30th and would love to return the favor and send out Postcards. This will be our 4th time doing Fairy Godmailers.
> 
> If you would like for us to send out one, pls PM or email me with name, favorite character, address, and anything special only Mickey would know about to add to the surprise. We have sent some in the past to adults as well and will be glad to again.
> Lynn indigoxtreme@aol.com  Or PM ME



Just let me know we still have room for a couple more.

Lynn


----------



## Dr.Mom

Hi everyone!

We will be taking our boys (ages 5 and 2 1/2) to WDW May 23-30 for their (and our) first Disney trip ever!  Since it's our first trip it's been a learning experience as far as trying to plan for it.  I just heard about Fairy Godmailers today and I know it's last minute but I am trying to see if there is anyone out there that might be willing to send my boys a couple of postcards from the World while they're there.  They would be so excited and I'd be able to do the same for someone while I'm there. 

Please help me out if you can!


----------



## cmfranklyn

Someone has graciously agreed to be a FGM to my dc and I'd love to pass it on.  We'll be there 6/21-6/28 if anyone would like one sent that week.  Just PM me with the regular info (names, addresses, favorite character, special event, etc).  I can do 5 - my dc will love to help.

Carole


----------



## kc10family

indigoxtreme said:


> Just let me know we still have room for a couple more.
> 
> Lynn


sent you a pm


----------



## magicfairydust

We will be going to WDW on June 6th, so I guess I need a card the week before if anyone is going. I would love to mail one or two to someone else. My son is going to be 6 (Loves Buzz Lightyear, but is not really picky!) 
Thanks


----------



## indigoxtreme

kc10family said:


> sent you a pm



KC got your msg and I replied will be happy to send for you.


----------



## indigoxtreme

magicfairydust said:


> We will be going to WDW on June 6th, so I guess I need a card the week before if anyone is going. I would love to mail one or two to someone else. My son is going to be 6 (Loves Buzz Lightyear, but is not really picky!)
> Thanks



I sent you a PM, dont know if you would get the card in time though we go 5-23.


----------



## my3sonstx

HI, we are going for our very 1st trip june 10-18.  I was hoping I could get a fairy godmother for my 3 sons ( only one postcard of cource).  If anyone could help I would so appreciate it.
   Also, I can do 3 postcards while were there in June (I think this is so cute)


----------



## Dr.Mom

my3sonstx said:


> HI, we are going for our very 1st trip june 10-18.  I was hoping I could get a fairy godmother for my 3 sons ( only one postcard of cource).  If anyone could help I would so appreciate it.
> Also, I can do 3 postcards while were there in June (I think this is so cute)



We will be going from May 23-June 1  and I'd be happy to send postcards to your boys.  Just send me a private message with their names, ages, address and if they have a favorite character.  Looks like you might be from Texas--we are too!

Still looking for someone to send postcards to my boys before we leave so I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## taylor5

Hi! We just made reservations for our first Disney trip for 10/3 - 10/10. Our kids are very excited & I was wondering if anyone will be going in the next week or two who would be willing to send out postcards. I would be willing to return the favor when we go in October. The trip is still a few months away, so I think this would add a little more reality to our plans.


----------



## kronca

Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!

Kelly


----------



## kronca

Hi! We just made reservations for our first Disney trip for 10/3 - 10/10. Our kids are very excited & I was wondering if anyone will be going in the next week or two who would be willing to send out postcards. I would be willing to return the favor when we go in October. The trip is still a few months away, so I think this would add a little more reality to our plans.


I can send you postcards, but we don't leave until early September.  Message me if you want and we can set it up.


----------



## turtlebean

We just got our post cards over the weekend!  Thank you so much Karen (Disney_Dreaming) for sending them.  It totally made their day.  My boys were so excited. Cole got his on thursday and didn't really understand what was going on (he's the 2 yr old.).  He did go to sleep w/his postcard that night and kept carrying it around the house saying "mickey mouse, mickey mouse".  Liam was a little upset he didn't get one, but I told him that maybe Mickey was looking for the perfect card for him and he would probably get it tomorrow.  His card came the next day and I suprised him after school with it. He was so excited.  I told him he got some mail and handed him the post card.  He got really excited when he saw it was Star Wars, but even more excited when he started to read it and saw it was from Mickey Mouse. (He just learned how to read this year and has been struggling w/reading this year.  He was even more excited that he could read it all by himself w/no help.)  Liam said that "Mickey Mouse knows I like Star Wars!!".  The best was later that evening in the car he says "Today is my lucky day".  I asked him why and he said "Because Mickey sent me a Star Wars card.  I need to thank him for it when we go see him".  He hasn't put it down since.  Thank you so much for taking time out of your trip to send us those post cards.  You've already made our trip so magical.


----------



## turtlebean

taylor5 said:


> Hi! We just made reservations for our first Disney trip for 10/3 - 10/10. Our kids are very excited & I was wondering if anyone will be going in the next week or two who would be willing to send out postcards. I would be willing to return the favor when we go in October. The trip is still a few months away, so I think this would add a little more reality to our plans.



We will be leaving in 3 weeks and would love to return the favor.  Just pm me w/their names, address, ages, and favorite characters.  This is our first trip and my boys got post cards the other day and it made their day.  I would love to spread the joy.


----------



## indigoxtreme

We have reached our limit and then some.   But we love doing this.  We will be sending out our 14 cards.  Hope everyone enjoys them.


----------



## cpayne1997

kronca said:


> Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!
> 
> Kelly



Hi Kelly, 

We are going June 7-14 and I would love to send cards to your 3 kids if you can wait another 4 weeks???  Let me know, also I see that you do not have enough posts to PM me so just email me your info  cpayne1997@hotmail.com  I will need their names, addresses, favorite character and what you would like the cards to say.  Let me know!


----------



## tinkerbell211

We are going to be at WDW June 7 - 14. Would love to have fairly godmothers/fathers share with my dau (11) and my niece (6) before that, if it's not too late. They are at 2 seperate addresses.

I'll be happy  to  pay it forward, if someone would like something sent during our trip.

THANKS!!!


----------



## cpayne1997

tinkerbell211 said:


> We are going to be at WDW June 7 - 14. Would love to have fairly godmothers/fathers share with my dau (11) and my niece (6) before that, if it's not too late. They are at 2 seperate addresses.
> 
> I'll be happy  to  pay it forward, if someone would like something sent during our trip.
> 
> THANKS!!!



That is so funny your dates are the same as ours.  Where are you staying?  We will be at CSR. Can't wait!!!


----------



## tinkerbell211

> That is so funny your dates are the same as ours. Where are you staying? We will be at CSR. Can't wait!!!



We'll be staying at POP. Hoping for a great time with my niece. Been a tough year for her. Thought the "fairy godmail" treat would make things extra special.
Have a great trip!


----------



## julluvsdisney

I would love to do this for someone else!  Ill will be in disney in 3 days so anyone let me know if I can do this.  Also I would love to see if someone would be willing to send one to my son after the visit where it is so close to our departure date!  Maybe saying what a great time mickey had with him (hes 7)!  Thanks


----------



## julluvsdisney

We'll be staying at POP. Hoping for a great time with my niece. Been a tough year for her. Thought the "fairy godmail" treat would make things extra special.
Have a great trip![/quote]


I will also be staying at the pop a few weeks before you I would be happy to help make this more exciting for her!  Let me know!


----------



## julluvsdisney

tinkerbell211 said:


> We'll be staying at POP. Hoping for a great time with my niece. Been a tough year for her. Thought the "fairy godmail" treat would make things extra special.
> Have a great trip!


I think I did that wrong! lol just starting out !  I'm a newbie on this board!


----------



## julluvsdisney

tinkerbell211 said:


> We'll be staying at POP. Hoping for a great time with my niece. Been a tough year for her. Thought the "fairy godmail" treat would make things extra special.
> Have a great trip!


Ok lets try this again!  Let me know if I can help I'll be at pop 5/14-5/20.  I would be happy to send some fairygodmail!


----------



## julluvsdisney

kronca said:


> Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!
> 
> Kelly


I'm going in 3 days.  If you havent found anyone email me with the info needed and I would be glad to send some cards! my email (ok so I need 3 more post to post my email so I'm going to post some random one in response to yours so dont think I'm crazy!)!  Let me know by wed (05/13) if you want me to send them.


----------



## julluvsdisney

kronca said:


> Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!
> 
> Kelly


1 more post


----------



## julluvsdisney

kronca said:


> Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!
> 
> Kelly


next will be my email


----------



## julluvsdisney

kronca said:


> Hello! I am looking for someone to send postcards to 3 kids: 2 boys, 1 girl. We go to Disney September 1-6th.  Would love to send postcards to anyone else!
> 
> Kelly


my email is julluv@aol.com


----------



## ty_n_cy

We'll be in Disney beginning next Thursday (5/21).  We'd LOVE to send postcards to your kid(s) while we're there since someone was kind enough to send them to our kids.

If anybody is seeking help, please PM me and we'll coordinate!


----------



## teddygurlkeekee

Is there anyone there RIGHT NOW or will be by the end of this week that can send my 4 year old stepson (and my grumpy old husband ) one to get ready for our trip next Saturday? (the 23rd)?  It would be greatly appriciated.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kmom

Hello everyone! Our next trip is Sept 18-27 and I would be thrilled for my kids to get cards before then!  I am happy to pay it forward for anyone traveling after me. Please let me know and I can PM all my info. This is such a special and fun idea!


----------



## tlwooley

We would love someone to give three girls ages 6,9,11 and one boy age 10 a postcard.  We are celebrating the oldest girl and boy birthday also.  We will recipricate if any person would like for a trip after that.

Archie & Tonia

Lexi, Caleb, Kaloni, and Makayla


----------



## Naisy68

Hello - I have a bit of a strange request, we are taking my parents with us to Disney this year and I would love for them to get a postcard sometime before the middle of July. We are going to be there July 22 - 29. I would also like for my daughter 7 and son (20, believe it or not) to each get one as well. If someone will be at WDW the first part of July would you please be willing to send three for our family? If interested, please PM me? I would really appreciate it. 
                        Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## starrynyt

My kids got their card from their fairygodmother and loved it.  I would like to pay it forward so the first 5 people to PM me I will send a card for you.

Thanks!


----------



## sherrynjoe

I will be in WDW June 24 - July 1 and will gladly send to the first 5 people that email me at balzanos@arps.org.  My children received theirs yesterday and the timing was perfect as my son had just been released from his second hospital stay this month!


----------



## luvbeinamom

Sherrynjoe, I just sent you an email 

I am going July 12th-16th if anyone wants me to send a postcard their way while I'm there, just PM me your info.  

Amy


----------



## kronca

kmom said:


> Hello everyone! Our next trip is Sept 18-27 and I would be thrilled for my kids to get cards before then!  I am happy to pay it forward for anyone traveling after me. Please let me know and I can PM all my info. This is such a special and fun idea!



I can send your kids postcards.  We will be in Disney from August 31st through September 6th.  I don't think I can PM anyone yet, so please send me your email info.

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## kc10family

we go tot DL 15 June and I will do 5 cards this round.
the first 5 PM's are in.

need the standard- name, address, character, what you might want it to say and aprox age (so as not to insult the older readers)


----------



## teddygurlkeekee

I am not fully sure how this works, but if someone wants to PM me their info and how to do this, I will.

I will be there next weekend on the 23rd only.


----------



## JennM

We will be at WDW the week of June 7, and I would love to spread the pixie dust, since SassyTink213 is spreading it to my kids (thanks!!)! Please PM me if interested.


----------



## cinderelladreams27

My wand's packed and ready! I'm taking requests for May 23-28. PM me:
1) favorite 2 characters
2) gender/age
3) 3-4 sentences you'd like me to write (the more personal the better - "remember when...", "last time...", "can't wait to...", "see you at...")


----------



## TINK0998

Please let me know if I can mail a card or two for you.  I will be in the parks June 5-11.  

I will need the address, note you want written, and favorite character or two.  Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## lmc318

Hello there!  I'd like to get postcards sent to my niece and nephew for their first visit in July but I can't PM anyone because I don't have 10 postings (I'm a lurker).  Can someone PM me who is going down soon?  I'll return the favor for someone else when we go in July. 

thanks!!
Lisa


----------



## DisneyNewbiie

I will be at the world on 5/24-6/1  if you would like a postard PM your info 
Im taking the first 5 request thank you.


----------



## kellzkidz

Hello all!
First post on board, and would LOVE to have a post card sent to my youngest in anticipation of our June 25th trip!  I can't send pm's yet...but can e-mail my info.
Thanks!


----------



## Naisy68

Hello! 
    I am taking requests for anyone who would like postcards sent the week of July 22-29, 2009. Please PM me with names, address and favorite character along with any other special information you'd like me to know. ie; first trip, b-day, special surprises? 
                      Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## kronca

kronca said:


> I can send your kids postcards.  We will be in Disney from August 31st through September 6th.  I don't think I can PM anyone yet, so please send me your email info.
> 
> Thanks, Kelly



KMOM - I received your pm, but you did not list your address and last name.  I need these to send postcards. Thx, Kelly


----------



## kronca

Post to get to 10 posts


----------



## kronca

post to get to 10 posts


----------



## kronca

i am posting to get to 10 posts


----------



## kronca

3 more to go!


----------



## kronca

2 more posts, sorry everyone!


----------



## kronca

last one, thank you!


----------



## lmc318

disregard the next 9!


----------



## lmc318

this is silly really


----------



## lmc318

sorry!


----------



## lmc318

done soon


----------



## lmc318

Sorry


----------



## lmc318

Trying to get a postcard sent.


----------



## lmc318

For my niece and nephew


----------



## lmc318

Going to Disney on July


----------



## lmc318

Sorry about that!  I really want to make sure I get these cards sent!  Tink, I'll be in touch.  Thanks for your patience with my annoyance!!!


----------



## goofy4mykids

posting in hopes that someone can send DD 4  and DS 9 a card from Disney.... we will be in the world  6-27 to 7-5  Please PM me if you can.. I will also be happy to return the favor...TIA


----------



## cinderelladreams27

cinderelladreams27 said:


> My wand's packed and ready! I'm taking requests for May 23-28. PM me:
> 1) favorite 2 characters
> 2) gender/age
> 3) 3-4 sentences you'd like me to write (the more personal the better - "remember when...", "last time...", "can't wait to...", "see you at...")



***my3sonstx***lmc318***goofy4mykids***
Please PM me today if you'd still like postcards sent this weekend. I haven't heard back from two of you. Maybe you haven't been online. Just need to wrap up my list.

***all others***
I have two spots left.


----------



## lmc318

Thanks Lauren!  Tink's going to take care of it for me.  thanks for following up and have a great trip!!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

*Hello I know when you are new to Dis it is sometimes hard to get your 10 post but I would like to ask that no one else post 10 times just to reach your ten.

I am a FGMailer Veteran and enjoy organizing my postcards every year but would really appreciate if that from now on if you do not have your 10 post inform everyone of this and list a email if you are in a hurry and will not reach your 10 post prior to your trip.

Having to search past 20 to 100 post to find someone in need a of a Mailer can cause some issues and also turn people away from joining in the fun.

Thank you,
Lisa

FGMailer Vet



PS I HAVE 3 SLOTS LEFT AND AM LEAVING SEPT 19TH IF ANYONE NEEDS A POSTCARD LET ME KNOW .... ALSO IF YOU LEAVE BEFORE ME A "THANKS FOR COMING" POSTCARD IS JUST AS SWEET!*


----------



## CyndiLooWho

I am leaving on *June 12* and will be at WDW until *June 20*.

I can send out 5 fairy godmailers   Please pm the following:

1) favorite 2 characters
2) gender/age
3) 3-4 sentences you'd like me to write (the more personal the better - "remember when...", "last time...", "can't wait to...", "see you at...")

(thank you CinderellaDreams27 for your wording)


----------



## peytonsmama

Thanks to my FGM!  Peyton got his post card from Mickey today!  I am going May 29-June 5th and can send 2 post cards if anyone is interested PM me!


----------



## vw4lif

We will be in WDW from June 4th-11th.  Would be more than happy to send 4 postcards.

PM and we can figure this out!


----------



## starrynyt

I got a messge from you but it wasn't a PM so I can't see it anymore.  Can you contact me?  if you can't PM then send it regular email to me dunning96@charter.net.

Thanks,
Michele


----------



## cah5525

wow! what a great idea. i will keep this in mind for our next trip. THANKS!
  just adds to the magic...


----------



## DisneyD

How does this work?


----------



## bsusanmb

DisneyD said:


> How does this work?



This is a fairy godmother list...if you would like a post card sent to someone, you kids, grandkids, husband, whoever, you either post and ask for some one to be your FGM, and then someone will respond to you, probably in a PM.  Or you can PM someone who has offered to send cards on their upcoming trip.
I usually ask the person who wants a card the age of the child, favorite character, or something that would personalize it.  I was also asked to send a card to a gentleman who is in hospice and spend his last vacation at the AKL, a DVC memeber.   So, it is just anyone wanting a card sent, the FGM sends a card to the person from WDW, and personalizes it, and signs Mickey's name or Minnie's name, or whomever....something like, "Hiya, Pal
I heard you will be coming to see me in June and I can't wait to see you.  Don't forget to come to Toon Town.  Goofy and I just love the Barnstormer too.  Your Pal, Mickey Mouse...get the idea?

Then you can pay back...if you are going to WDW, you can offer to send cards to someone who would like them sent.
Just post when you are going, and how many you will accept, and have people either PM you or email you.

I am a grandma and I love doing this.  For the gentleman who is in hospice, I actually went to the desk at the Kidani and asked for a photo of Mickey and Minnie in their safari outfits, it was in a paper frame from the AKL, and I wrote a message from Mickey and Minnie, and the front desk provided an envelope for me....I felt so good about that...it is more blessed to give than to receive, and that is so true.

I hope this helped you to better understand,
Susan


----------



## DisneyD

Thank you!


----------



## DonnaBelle06

I would love for someone to be our FGM for our 2 kids - DS is 9 and DD is 7.  DS loves the Power Rangers but anything would be fine.  DD still love the princesses (her fav is Ariel).  If you would like to be our FGM - please PM me and I will give you our address.  This is our 2nd time to WDW (kids were 4 & 6 last time), and 1st time just the 4 of us so we are excited.

I will GLADLY be someoens FGM - we are going Aug 15-22.  Just PM me your info and I'll make sure to take care of it. 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!
Donna in Charlotte, NC


----------



## cinderelladreams27

DonnaBelle06 said:


> I would love for someone to be our FGM for our 2 kids - DS is 9 and DD is 7.  DS loves the Power Rangers but anything would be fine.  DD still love the princesses (her fav is Ariel).  If you would like to be our FGM - please PM me and I will give you our address.  This is our 2nd time to WDW (kids were 4 & 6 last time), and 1st time just the 4 of us so we are excited.
> 
> I will GLADLY be someoens FGM - we are going Aug 15-22.  Just PM me your info and I'll make sure to take care of it.
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!
> Donna in Charlotte, NC



Hey Donna,

I'm leaving Saturday and would love to send your little ones a note. Just PM all of your info. What character would your son like in case I can't find PR? Let me know what you'd like me to say too. (I'm also in Charlotte!)


----------



## captnJacksmommy

I am taking my little boy who is 2 to wdw for the first time I would love it if he could get a postcard from Mickey. I would also love to send one when we go in june.  pm  me if anyone is willing to help.   Thank you paytonsmama for being our fgm!!


----------



## captnJacksmommy

I am going june 13-20 I can send 3 post cards, just pm with the fave chacters, name, and adress, also what you would like the card to say.


----------



## brock20l

I'm sure this post will get lost in here, so I will repost closer to my trip date, but I would LOVE  to be a FGM for somebody!  My dates are Dec 26-Jan 3 2009/2010.


----------



## pattyannke

Anyone who would like to have a card sent during this time frame let me know -- I have room for three requests.


----------



## pattyannke

Would like to thank our fairy Godmailer -- Ilovejsparrow.  Wish you could have seen how excited my grandchildren were when they got the mail.  They always ask if there is anything for them to open -- usually they get the "junk" mail and we pretend it is for them.  

Well, today they had messages from the princesses and Mickey and the gang.  The pixie dust went a looong way!!!   Thank you for spreading this wonderful magic!!!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my niece's and nephew.  Our trip is aug 2-12th 2009.  I would be very willing to be a fgm.
thank you,
michelle


----------



## DonnaBelle06

Cinderelladreams27 - I sent you a PM.  THANKS!

Anyone going after Aug 22....PM me your info and I will be your FGM!  <We are there from Aug 15-22.>


----------



## Morgan's Mommy

My dd and I are going on our first ever Magical Cruise in 11/09.
I would love for her to have a FGM.  Anyone available to help with this, please let me know!


----------



## bsusanmb

Morgan's Mommy said:


> My dd and I are going on our first ever Magical Cruise in 11/09.
> I would love for her to have a FGM.  Anyone available to help with this, please let me know!



I am sure you will have a lot of responses, but I am going on the Disney cruise second week in Sept and I would be happy to send a post card from Castaway Cay and from WDW to your daughter if you would like.
Just email me at judobob32@comcast.net if you would like me to do this.
Blessings,
Susan


----------



## Naisy68

mickeyfan1226 said:


> I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my niece's and nephew.  Our trip is aug 2-12th 2009.  I would be very willing to be a fgm.
> thank you,
> michelle



I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for your niece and nephew, we will be there July 22-29. This may be too late for your trip though. PM me if I can help you.


----------



## Naisy68

Hi All,
   I am still looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my parents as well as my son and daughter for our trip July 22-29. Also, I am still willing to send a few more as well. Please PM me if you can help me or if i can help you? 
                Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## grumpy14

My famiy and I will be visiting Disney 9/14 to 9/20.  I am willing to be FGM for two families.  If these dates work for you, please PM me.


----------



## jessandtwo

We are going on a surprise trip to Disney.  My two boys (ages 7 & turns 9 at Disney) know nothing about it, and I would love to have them receive a postcard in the mail telling them we are going.  I know this is late notice as we are leaving June 12th so if anyone could help, please let me know!

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## Suzanna1973

Bridetobedisney,

My nephews received their postcards yesterday....THEY WERE SO EXCITED!!!!

We can't thank you enough for bringing us some Disney magic!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

grumpy14 said:


> My famiy and I will be visiting Disney 9/14 to 9/20.  I am willing to be FGM for two families.  If these dates work for you, please PM me.



how long before your trip do you want the cards to arrive?  Our trip is Aug 2-16.


----------



## my3sonstx

HI everyone,

 we will be in the world June 10-18.  I am willing to do 4 postcards.  Send me a message if your interested.  Thanks, Kim


----------



## AshtonsMom99

I love this idea!!! Sign me up for my son!


----------



## AshtonsMom99

Ok Talked to hubby and we would love to do it for 4 families! We are going 7/14 - 7/21


----------



## Clupaczyk

grumpy14 said:


> My famiy and I will be visiting Disney 9/14 to 9/20.  I am willing to be FGM for two families.  If these dates work for you, please PM me.



Hi, I would love for you to be our FGM!  It'll be great timing for us as we are heading down for the first time on Oct 3.   I will PM you my details.  Thank you so much!
Carrie


----------



## andeeNjoel

We will be in WDW for a short trip next weekend and would love to send a post card to a couple families. Please send me a private message if you would like!


----------



## AshtonsMom99

Again..I am willing to send  for anyone who has a trip after mid July....PM me


----------



## momjkm

Hi.. I am going June 24-July 3rd and can mail a couple of postcards out...just PM me!

Jill


----------



## canadianjovigirl

Clupaczyk said:


> Hi, I would love for you to be our FGM!  It'll be great timing for us as we are heading down for the first time on Oct 3.   I will PM you my details.  Thank you so much!
> Carrie




We are making our first trip Nov 1-23rd and would love this surprise for my kids and in turn i could return the favor for other families....


----------



## TigMaya

I was in WDW for the first time May 10-17 with my DH, DD, and DS.  While I was there I was a FGM for 6 kids and also mailed postcards to my DD and DS.  Well, we've been back for a week now and my DS recieved his postcard from "Handy Manny" 4 days ago with no postcard for DD!!!  I mailed them at the same time so I have to assume at this point that it got lost in the mail! 

DS was with me when we checked the mail so he saw his, but I have been able to keep it from DD for now.  He is super excited though and I feel like I am robbing him of his joy to spare her.  I kept hoping that hers would show up, but....

If anyone is going in the next week could you please send a postcard to my DD??  It was one of the large blue postcards with the castle and many characters on it that they sell for $.99 in the resort gift shops.  I had carefully copied Belle's signature from the autograph book and written a personalized message about how well my daughter did as "Chip" in Belle's Storytime.  I was so proud of myself!   

Please PM me if you can help


----------



## momoftwo67

Thanks to SassyTink213 who was the fairy godmailer for my children there is pixie dust all over my house.
Hopefully I can pass this on to someone else who has a trip coming up. We will be in the World from June 5-June12. PM me if you would like me to be fairy godmailer for your child/children. I plan on sending 5 postcards. Thanks!


----------



## emmakatbaby

Love this forum.


----------



## emmakatbaby

momoftwo67 said:


> Thanks to SassyTink213 who was the fairy godmailer for my children there is pixie dust all over my house.
> Hopefully I can pass this on to someone else who has a trip coming up. We will be in the World from June 5-June12. PM me if you would like me to be fairy godmailer for your child/children. I plan on sending 5 postcards. Thanks!



I sent you a pm.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Hi I am going SEPT 19-26th I have 2 spots left for postcards if anyone needs a FGM  Let me know just pm me
Name:
When your going:
Address:
Fav Character(s):
Special Message:


If you would like a "Thanks for Coming" I do those too. One slot left for the those.



A BIG THANK YOU TO MY FGMs from 2008 AND TO MY FGMs 2009 THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## mickeyfan1226

this is a great thread.  I am still very willing to send cards to 4 children or adults who ever needs a welcome card. just pm with information.  we leave aug 2 and return the 16th.


----------



## kadesha

momoftwo67 said:


> Thanks to SassyTink213 who was the fairy godmailer for my children there is pixie dust all over my house.
> Hopefully I can pass this on to someone else who has a trip coming up. We will be in the World from June 5-June12. PM me if you would like me to be fairy godmailer for your child/children. I plan on sending 5 postcards. Thanks!



I sent you a pm.


----------



## rainydayplay

We did this last time, and my daughter loved it!

We are going June 20-27.  If some one would like to send to my daughter, that would be appreciated!  

I will also send out a few while I'm there -- PM for requests!


----------



## mommy*RN

Am I too early?

Our family is heading to WDW in late fall and I'd love a FG to send my 3 kids postcards.

I'd also be happy to send postcards while we are there.

PM me if you are able to send something our way or if someone is interested in having us send something your way!!


----------



## mommy*RN

Thank you AshtonsMom99 for volunteering to be our Fairy Godmother!  My kids and I appreciate you!!

I'm still able to be someone's FG - our travel is late October.  Let me know by PM-ing me.  I'd really like to pay-it-forward.

Thanks!


----------



## Madzac

Anyone going very soon who would be willing to send my kids a "thanks for visiting" card?  All three could share one cars!

We returned on 5/17 and unfortunatly our kids never got their FGM postcards.  I just know they would love this so much... I sent out 7 cards and have LOVED the PMs back about how excited the kids were to get them!

Would anyone going soon have a minute to do this?  My kids would go back today if we could, they had so much fun!

Thanks, please PM me if you are able!


----------



## lmc318

Hello all!  I'm going to be in WDW from July 7 through the 14th and would be happy to send some postcards.  PM me if you're interested.  Thanks!


----------



## renchick

momoftwo67 said:


> Thanks to SassyTink213 who was the fairy godmailer for my children there is pixie dust all over my house.
> Hopefully I can pass this on to someone else who has a trip coming up. We will be in the World from June 5-June12. PM me if you would like me to be fairy godmailer for your child/children. I plan on sending 5 postcards. Thanks!



Sent you a PM.

Also willing to act as a Fairy Godmailer - will be in WDW at the end of July.


----------



## LuvBug1977

Madzac said:


> Anyone going very soon who would be willing to send my kids a "thanks for visiting" card?  All three could share one cars!
> 
> We returned on 5/17 and unfortunatly our kids never got their FGM postcards.  I just know they would love this so much... I sent out 7 cards and have LOVED the PMs back about how excited the kids were to get them!
> 
> Would anyone going soon have a minute to do this?  My kids would go back today if we could, they had so much fun!
> 
> Thanks, please PM me if you are able!



I just sent you a pm!


----------



## LuvBug1977

rainydayplay said:


> We did this last time, and my daughter loved it!
> 
> We are going June 20-27.  If some one would like to send to my daughter, that would be appreciated!
> 
> I will also send out a few while I'm there -- PM for requests!



Sending you a pm!


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

Hi All!

Anyone leaving in the next couple of days that would be willing to send a card (or two) to my two boys for our upcoming trip June 8th-18th?

I definitely will pay it forward!

Please PM me, and THANKS for any pixie dust you might be able to sprinkle our family's way!!!


----------



## LuvBug1977

Timon_n_Pumba said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Anyone leaving in the next couple of days that would be willing to send a card (or two) to my two boys for our upcoming trip June 8th-18th?
> 
> I definitely will pay it forward!
> 
> Please PM me, and THANKS for any pixie dust you might be able to sprinkle our family's way!!!




I will PM you!


----------



## jessandtwo

We will be there June 13-22 if anyone would like me to send them a postcard.  Please pm me with your information/favorite characters and any message you would like.  

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## lisa_barrentine

Okay so we just found out that my baby brother (15) gets to come with us to WDW and its not his first time to  Disney but he's only went once and we only visited for half the day (he's never been on  any roller coasters till then and he's excited to go back and go on some more) .... 
So it kinda is his first time to get to enjoy all the Magic WDW holds.... and he gets to be there for 7 Days .... I don't know if he would like a Card or not but I think it would be nice.

So if anyone going Late August mind sending him a card I would appreciate it so much.


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

We are going down Aug 28 to Sept 12 we could send him a card just send me a PM with his fav characters, his name and mailing address and I will add him to my list.


----------



## kt_mom

Anyone going in the next few days that would be willing to do three post cards for some friends of mine that are going the 10th?  They are taking their three kids for their first trip and I have been helping them make all their plans. I just thought of this and asked if they would like me to try to find someone to do it for them. They loved the idea and are actually planning to do it for their neighbors who are going a week or so after them. Please PM me if you are going in the next few days and would be willing to do three postcards. 

Thank you!


----------



## lisa_barrentine

I know this is off Topic and I'm sorry but I see a lot of people going in late June and July in here and we have a FREE (I REPEAT) FREE Fridge and Coffee Maker Swap that needs people going in late June and July here is the link and the open dates for anyone interested.

*2009 AVAILABLE DATES:
June 27-30
July 1-8; 17-25
August 1-9
**October 11-13; 23-31 Halloween
November 1-14; 28-30 
December 6-8; 28-30
January 8-23, 2010
and so on.....*
*
**JOIN OUR FREE ALL STAR RESORTS FRIDGE/COFFEE POT SWAP * CLICK HERE*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1890194


----------



## magicfairydust

A special thanks for indigoxtreme for being my fairy godmailer! My son got his card today and was super excited! He could not figure out how Donald had talked to Cinderella and knew about his special upcomming dinner at the castle! Thanks again!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Still looking to be a FGM for 2 more families.  Our trip is from Aug 2-16.
Michelle


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

We will be there from July 12- 19. If anyone wants me to send postcards I will be happy to! If anyone is going soon and would like to send a postcard to my kids that would be awesome. The youngest one would really like it- he is a special needs child and this is his first Disney trip! This is a great idea.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hats off to Jenniferb for sending our two children postcards announcing our trip in June!  We had kept it a secret from them for almost 7 months!  I couldn't have planned a better surprise for them!  It was truly magical!  Thanks so much again Jennifer for helping us out!

I still can send three more postcards out for families while we are there June 19-26!  Please PM me with details!  I am only too happy to return the favor!


----------



## WIDisneyFan

We are headed back to our favorite place from July 14-22 and it would be wonderful if someone headed out in the next week or two could send postcards to my 2 oldest (boy 4 and girl 2). If you can please send me a PM and I will get you the names and address.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ammeador2

I am looking for a FGM our trip is Oct 2-10.

I can also send out some cards if anyone is going in October. Just PM me your information and I will let you all know when I am full. I usually take about 5-6 families.


----------



## kt_mom

I am still looking for anyone who is there now or will be in the next few days. I've been helping a work friend plan their first trip and thought this would be a nice surprise for three kids. I would like to have three seperate cards sent but even one would be nice. THey leave for their trip on the 10th though. I totally forgot about this untl the last minute. If anyone can help out please PM me. 

THanks!!


----------



## kwbrad

ammeador2 said:


> I am looking for a FGM our trip is Oct 2-10.
> 
> I can also send out some cards if anyone is going in October. Just PM me your information and I will let you all know when I am full. I usually take about 5-6 families.




We are going early August, if that is not too early for you, just send me a PM with your info. 

Be glad to take a couple more as well, just have one to send so far, and I am happy to send several.  Someone here sent my son one already and he was thrilled that Mickey knew he was coming to see him.


----------



## bwatlas

I am willing to send 2  post cards out to families while I am there in 10 days .

But, now mind you, I am by far NOT an imaginitive person.  So, if you could email me your name (or who to send card to), address, what picture choices for on post card, and what you'd like to see written to your kids on it (or at least an idea) it would be much appreciated.  My DD was NEVER a girly girl, or in princess mode at anytime, so I don't know what/how to write to them.  But, if you'll help me with it, I will gladly send something personalized just for your child!  I had it done for my nephews at Christmas, and they just thought it was GREAT!
bwatlas@live.com


----------



## bwatlas

kt_mom said:


> I am still looking for anyone who is there now or will be in the next few days. I've been helping a work friend plan their first trip and thought this would be a nice surprise for three kids. I would like to have three seperate cards sent but even one would be nice. THey leave for their trip on the 10th though. I totally forgot about this untl the last minute. If anyone can help out please PM me.
> 
> THanks!!



But I'll be there with them!


----------



## Suzanna1973

Just letting my recipients know, we leave in 5 days!!! Be expecting your cards by June 13th!!!


----------



## indigoxtreme

We are back.  We sent our 16 cards.  Hope everyone received them and liked.  It is so much fun to do.  Hope everyones trip is great.  Ours was.


----------



## jkstewart1800

Hi guys! I did this last year and my son LOVED it - I loved being able to send out cards in return! I would love to do it again this year.

We leave July 26th through August 2nd.

If anyone is going right before us, can you send us two cards?

For anyone who leaves in August I would be happy to send your little ones some cards!

Thanks!


----------



## ammeador2

kwbrad said:


> We are going early August, if that is not too early for you, just send me a PM with your info.
> 
> Be glad to take a couple more as well, just have one to send so far, and I am happy to send several. Someone here sent my son one already and he was thrilled that Mickey knew he was coming to see him.


 

My kids just loved this last year as well. I sent you a PM and thank you they will be thrilled!


----------



## marius97

Sorry...Full now.

My kids just got their card from Mickey today.  Now I have to offer my services to someone else.  We'll be in the park for a one day trip Mon June 8th and would love to do some cards for your little ones.  First three people to PM me with kid names and addresses will get a card from Mickey's house.


----------



## kc10family

*indigoxtreme* 
You made our day!!!!!! 

I have some very happy kids because of the postcard and I want to thank you.



THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## mom of princess

I forgot to do this for our trip! Is anyone available to send to my DD before our trip? We leave June 19!! Please PM me if you are able and I'll get you the info... and pay it forward when we are there (June 19-26, 2009)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## kt_mom

Still looking for anyone who might be there today or tomorrow that would be willing to put three postcards it the mail for my friends kids. I know it's a long shot at this point but I would really appreciate it. Please PM me if you are available!

Thanks!


----------



## yk2

I have never tried this, what a great idea.

I am looking for someone who will be there between now and Jun 20 to send three cards to my kids.

And of course, while we are there between Jun 27 and Jul 5, I'd be happy to send some cards out.

Please contact me. Thanks!


----------



## maganda

Our family will be at WDW June 27 ~ July 3. My children (DD 7, DS 9) would be thrilled to receive a postcard in the coming weeks. This is their first visit to WDW. 

For anyone visiting in mid-July, I'll be happy to send postcards to the first 5 people who PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## indigoxtreme

I am so happy they liked them
Saw your U-tube  great kids.  




kc10family said:


> *indigoxtreme*
> You made our day!!!!!!
> 
> I have some very happy kids because of the postcard and I want to thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## AshtonsMom99

Thank you for sending the card to my son...He loved it....


----------



## taylor5

lynette j in la, thank you sooooo much for sending our kids a postcard! It came in the mail today & they loved it! My son was amazed and thrilled & kept wondering how Mickey Mouse knew we were coming. My dh reminded him that it was the "Magic Kingdom" after all. Thanks again and we hope you are having a wonderful trip!!!!!


----------



## Madisonsmom45

I would love for my DD and DS to receive a postcard from Mickey before we go.
We are leaving for DW on 9/9/09. I would love to do this for another family too.

Bonnie

All Star Sports 1994  (Aug)
All Star Sports 2004   (Dec)
Coronado Springs 2005(Dec)
POR 2007 (Dec)
POR 2009 (Sept) Free Dining


----------



## mickeyfan1226

Madisonsmom45 said:


> I would love for my DD and DS to receive a postcard from Mickey before we go.
> We are leaving for DW on 9/9/09. I would love to do this for another family too.
> 
> Bonnie
> 
> All Star Sports 1994  (Aug)
> All Star Sports 2004   (Dec)
> Coronado Springs 2005(Dec)
> POR 2007 (Dec)
> POR 2009 (Sept) Free Dining



I would love to send cards to your children.  our trip is from aug2 thru aug 16.  If that works for you pm me the info.
michelle


----------



## Aliceacc

ammeador2 said:


> I am looking for a FGM our trip is Oct 2-10.
> 
> I can also send out some cards if anyone is going in October. Just PM me your information and I will let you all know when I am full. I usually take about 5-6 families.



I'm going down the first week of August-- do you still need someone?

If so, PM me with the contact info and the names of your kids.


----------



## onemaybaby

I would love to have my girls receive a postcard! Will there be anyone going in August that would like to do it? I will be in the World from September 5th-14th and would love to return the favour to a few families. Please PM me if this works!


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

Hi All!

Paying it forward---we leave tomorrow morning, and I'd be happy to send out a postcard to your little one(s).

I'll make a note on the post/thread when I get someone!



Scott in MO


----------



## 4disneyfreakazoids

So contact me if you would like to receive postcards!  My sisinlaw did this for my kids last month!  They loved it, especially my 3 year old DD!  Just PM me!


----------



## richard430

Hi All Iam heading over in August if anyone need a postcard sent let me know and I have 2 kids, if anyone heading soon it would be great for the kids to receive 
thanks

richard


----------



## Madisonsmom45

I would be happy to send postcards.
We will be at DW from 9-9-09 until 9/18/09 so if anyone needs postcards please let me know.
Bonnie

All Star Sports 1994
All Star Sports 2004
Coronado Springs 2005
POR 2007
POR 2009 (Sept) Free Dining


----------



## Lashawn131

I will be leaving for WDW July 3rd - July 9th.  I am looking for someone to send postcards for my two children.  If you can do this for me, please PM me and if anyone needs postcards, please PM me the information and I'll be happy to do it for you.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Naisy68

richard430 said:


> Hi All Iam heading over in August if anyone need a postcard sent let me know and I have 2 kids, if anyone heading soon it would be great for the kids to receive
> thanks
> 
> richard



Richard - We will be there July 22-29, if that is soon enough, please PM me with your kids' names, addresses and favorite Disney characters along with  any other information like b-days etc. I would love to help make their upcoming trip a little more special. 
                 Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## lovindonald

As you can tell from my signature, I am planning a surprise graduation trip for my oldest son. He is a great kid and for the last 3 years has taken care of my other 2 after school for me so that I could give up an early morning paper route and get a "real" job (I am divorced). He has never gotten into any trouble and has never given me anything to worry about. Everyone that meets him tells me what a great kid he is. Anyway, I wanted to send him a postcard (the one of Mickey waving) from Disney. I was wondering if anyone will be there in the next week or so and would be willing to get one and send it for me. I would be more than willing to cover the cost of the card or reciprocate for another.  TIA!!


----------



## Naisy68

lovindonald said:


> As you can tell from my signature, I am planning a surprise graduation trip for my oldest son. He is a great kid and for the last 3 years has taken care of my other 2 after school for me so that I could give up an early morning paper route and get a "real" job (I am divorced). He has never gotten into any trouble and has never given me anything to worry about. Everyone that meets him tells me what a great kid he is. Anyway, I wanted to send him a postcard (the one of Mickey waving) from Disney. I was wondering if anyone will be there in the next week or so and would be willing to get one and send it for me. I would be more than willing to cover the cost of the card or reciprocate for another.  TIA!!



My trip is too close to help you BUT I just wanted to congratulate you on raising such a wonderful young man. As a mother of another great kid, it amazes me how hard it is in this day and age to raise and honest to goodness "good kid." My son is now a junior in college and is still a great kid with great values and I am constantly hearing what a respectful and helpful young man he is. I love hearing this. No, he is not perfect and is truly stubborn at times but down deep, I know I had some infuence in how great he turned out. Soo I wanted to tell you that you too deserve a big pat on the back for all your hard work.  Now, I also have a 7 year old daughter and it scares me that I may not be as lucky with her. I think she may turn me gray!! I love her though and somehow she has her teacher and friends' parents fooled soo far. Ha ha!!


----------



## smithmom

It will be my boys (4 & 3) first trip to Disney and my parents are taking us all... I would be so grateful for a postcard for my boys and parents in August or Early September. 

Our Trip is September 14-21. I would be happy to return the favor for anyone looking for postcards then.


----------



## lmc318

Just wanted to check again to see if anyone wanted me to send cards for them.  I'm going July 7 through 14.  PM me your info!

thanks!


----------



## richard430

we are heading 1st 3 weeks in august I will post you card send me a pm with your kinds name and fav character and you address

richard


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hi there!
My parents are going back to DisneyWorld for the first time in over 15 years.
I'm trying to get them excited about our trip.
Is there a fairy godmailer out there that has a trip coming up where they would be willing to mail them a postcard from the Mouse!

PM me if interested. Our trip is not until January, so we have time.

Thanks!


----------



## lovindonald

Thank you Naisy68.  It sounds like you are pretty lucky too with your children.  As you know it isn't easy but the rewards of them finally growing up and being a good person are fantastic.   Your children are lucky to have you.  Thank you for your kind words.

Still looking for somebody who might be there in the next week or so!  I will be happy to reciprocate when I am there in early August.


----------



## lovindonald

lovindonald said:


> Still looking for somebody who might be there in the next week or so!  I will be happy to reciprocate when I am there in early August.



Nope, the Dis came through!! Thank you everyone!!  I can't wait to see his face when the card comes.  You guys are awesome!!

I will be there August 5-12 if anyone else needs one sent!   I would be happy to spread some pixie dust for another family


----------



## onemaybaby

willonlyflytodisney said:


> Hi there!
> My parents are going back to DisneyWorld for the first time in over 15 years.
> I'm trying to get them excited about our trip.
> Is there a fairy godmailer out there that has a trip coming up where they would be willing to mail them a postcard from the Mouse!
> 
> PM me if interested. Our trip is not until January, so we have time.
> 
> Thanks!



I'll be there in September and can send a postcard! Is that too early for you?


----------



## mickeymom24

Is anyone going this upcoming week that would be willing to send my mom a postcard? We had one sent to us but I was thinking what about mom! This is my moms 2nd trip to Disneyworld. The first was about 25 years ago. My dad,mom and myself drove all the way from El Paso, Texas in a green Chevy Chevorlet. Sadly, my dad passed away a few years ago and we were able to convince my mom to do the same road trip again(no green chevy) only she will have in son in law, 4 grandkids and me of course to drive her insane! I did tell her to bring earplugs!I just though it would be nice if she knew "The Mouse" was waiting for her too!

Paying it forward if needed as well. Staying 23-29 of June. Happy to do a few!

Gaby


----------



## pixnpeanut

I'd love to find someone to send my son and daughter a post card!  We leave July 3rd.

I will of course offer to return the favor for someone.

Thanks!


----------



## tnmom25

Planning a surprise trip Sept 10-16 and would love it if someone could send a postcard from Mickey telling my girls about the trip.  I'd like to get just a few days before we leave, so if anyone is going to be there around the end of August or first of September.  I'd be so grateful!  Of course, I'd love to return the favor when we go.


----------



## jessandtwo

mickeymom24 said:


> Is anyone going this upcoming week that would be willing to send my mom a postcard? We had one sent to us but I was thinking what about mom! This is my moms 2nd trip to Disneyworld. The first was about 25 years ago. My dad,mom and myself drove all the way from El Paso, Texas in a green Chevy Chevorlet. Sadly, my dad passed away a few years ago and we were able to convince my mom to do the same road trip again(no green chevy) only she will have in son in law, 4 grandkids and me of course to drive her insane! I did tell her to bring earplugs!I just though it would be nice if she knew "The Mouse" was waiting for her too!
> 
> Paying it forward if needed as well. Staying 23-29 of June. Happy to do a few!
> 
> Gaby



I'm more than willing to do this for you.  PM me tonight as we leave in the morning.

Jessica


----------



## jessandtwo

pixnpeanut said:


> I'd love to find someone to send my son and daughter a post card!  We leave July 3rd.
> 
> I will of course offer to return the favor for someone.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you a PM

Jessica


----------



## btallennc3

I am going from june24- july 1st if anyone needs me to send something


----------



## mickeyfan0805

We are headed down Sept. 13-22 and would love to find someone there in late August to send a card(s) to our kids.

We'll be more than happy to send one to anyone going in late Sept. or early Oct.


----------



## Aliceacc

mickeyfan0805 said:


> We are headed down Sept. 13-22 and would love to find someone there in late August to send a card(s) to our kids.
> 
> We'll be more than happy to send one to anyone going in late Sept. or early Oct.



I'm going Aug 5-12 and would be more than happy to send it.

PM me the info if that's not too early for you.


----------



## mom of princess

I am willing to send to one family when we are there June 19-26 because we had a FGM come thru at the last minute. The first person to PM me with info will be sent.

Now if I could just get thru DD dance recital, haircut, and be packed by Thursday night...


----------



## acomasdiaz

lovindonald said:


> Nope, the Dis came through!! Thank you everyone!!  I can't wait to see his face when the card comes.  You guys are awesome!!
> 
> I will be there August 5-12 if anyone else needs one sent!   I would be happy to spread some pixie dust for another family




I would love one for my kids and one for my nieces and nephews. We are all going together on September 6th. Please let me know if you're able to send them.

If anyone needs me to send one, please PM me.


----------



## Momof3princess

We are leaving Aug 29th and I would love if someone would be willing to send something to my girls as of right now they dont know that we are going but by then they will know please pm me and i will be happy to give you the info. I am also willing to do this for anyone that is going after me I will be there from 8-29 to 9-6 just pm me with the info and i will be sure to send it out when i am there..

Julie


----------



## cmfranklyn

We'll be there 6/21-6/28 if anyone wants one that week.  Ours came through today and I'd love to reciprocate!  PM me!

Carole


----------



## mom of princess

Just got our request, yk2 was the first. Will be sending to 3 kids in Canada for their VERY FIRST TRIP to Disney.


----------



## Tinkerbell63

We'll be there next week, June 23-30 and will be happy to send 5 postcards.  Please PM your information.


----------



## ammeador2

I still have spots open for the first week of Oct to send out cards. Just send me a message if you need me!

Thanks!


----------



## lmc318

My niece and nephew got their post cards over the weekend and are in awe!  They are really excited now!!

Thanks again for sending them!!
Lisa


----------



## Pixieflip

I know it is far away, but we are heading to WDW Dec. 27 to Jan. 8.  If anyone wants something mailed during that time, we'd be glad to pass on the pixie dust.  Just PM me with the info.


----------



## 4disneyfreakazoids

I'm leaving in 3 days!  i tried to pm all the people who pmed me last week but got no results!  So let me know fast!


----------



## popisme

I am looking for someone to send out 4 post cards to 4 little girls ages 3(going to be 4 during the trip), 8,8, and 11......that will be going to Disney in the beginning of October....  If any one would be able to send them out..... Please PM me for details


----------



## xanphylus

We are going near the end of Sept. I would love for my DD8 and DS1 to get a postcard and would definitely be willing to send out a few to other waiting "patiently" kids! Someone please let me know if they would be willing to godmother my kids, greatly appreciated!


----------



## prinkle

Hi. New to disboard!! Would love to get a postcard sent to my   dd for our upoming september trip...we are going for her 6th birthday!! Thought this would add a little more Disney Magic to her special day!!! I would love to help create magic for anyone needing it in september!!! I think that's the best part of planning the trip!!! Please let me know if anyone can help!!! Thanks so much in advance!!

Prinkle DM


----------



## prinkle

Hi.  XANPLHLUS and POPISME !!! I would love to send alittle magic your way. We will be in Disney September 13th to the 20th. Is this too late??? If you would like me to help out just send me info and I be happy to send postcards. Let me know favorite characters too!!!
Prinkle


----------



## prinkle

xanphylus said:


> We are going near the end of Sept. I would love for my DD8 and DS1 to get a postcard and would definitely be willing to send out a few to other waiting "patiently" kids! Someone please let me know if they would be willing to godmother my kids, greatly appreciated!



Hi!'I got your pm and would love to help. I can send them out our first day so they should be there!! Just let me know your address and the kids names and I'll be happy to help!!! Have a magical trip!!!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Hi.  We will be in DW from August 14-23.  I am happy to send five postcards.  We did it on our last trip and it was a fun thing for us to do.  The only thing I ask, is that you please give me an idea of what you would like the card to say. I have a hard time figuring out what to write, I guess I am not that clever.


----------



## onemaybaby

Pixiefilp...just wanted to post on the board that we will be your FGM and sending you the postcards. 

And also thank you to mickeyfan1226 for being our FGM!! It is much appreciated!!


----------



## prinkle

chloelovesdisney said:


> Hi.  We will be in DW from August 14-23.  I am happy to send five postcards.  We did it on our last trip and it was a fun thing for us to do.  The only thing I ask, is that you please give me an idea of what you would like the card to say. I have a hard time figuring out what to write, I guess I am not that clever.



We would love it if you could send one to our DD Jessica. We are going in September for her 6th birthday!! If you wouldn't mind PM me and I'll give you all the details you would need. Thanks!!!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses

Going Aug 22-29.  Would love to have my 2 dds receive cards in July or early Aug. please!!!!

I would also send 4 cards during our trip to others.  Just pm with info.  

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sapper383

Hi all, what a great idea this is.

I'm going out on the 17th September for 2 weeks, let me know if you want me to send you a postcard.

Also I would love my son and daughter to receive one as it's my daughters first trip

thanks guys


----------



## maidenfairy

We are going in 12 weeks. I would really appreciate it if some kind soul would mail my 2 boys a postcard. Pm me please. I will return the favor. Thanks.


----------



## jcoffman

I would love for my kids dd7 and ds3,and my nephew (1) to get postcards for our trip in August.  The 3-10th to be exact.  I would also love to send out a few postcards for anyone who needs pm me any time.

Jenn


----------



## lmc318

Maidenfairy and jcoffman - just sent you both PMs.  Thanks!!

Lisa


----------



## MaryKLady

Is anyone going soon and willing to send a postcard to my DD for her up-comming B-day trip at the end of July? Please PM me, thanks!


----------



## emmakatbaby

We are back from our trip .  Would anyone going soon be willing to send my DS11, DS 7 and DD 4 a card from The Gang and the Princesses telling my children what a wonderful time they had!!  Please let me know through a pm.

Thanks


----------



## DisneyCP2002

Anyone going soon that has room to send to one more person? I will be glad to return the favor while I am there in August.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I leave on July 12th and return July 19th. I have only gotten 1 request. I will be more than happy to send some post cards!! Just pm me the info. Thanks!!


----------



## jana616

We will be there for the first time from 9/7-9/14.  I'd be happy to send out a couple of postcards (we should be receiving ours shortly from our fairy Godmailer, and would love to pay it forward!).  Please PM if interested!


----------



## renchick

Would be happy to be a fairy godmailer between July 20 and 30.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Aliceacc

Jessandtwo, we got our postcard today... many thanks!!!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

renchick said:


> Would be happy to be a fairy godmailer between July 20 and 30.  PM me if you are interested.





Hi.  Just sent you a PM!!!


----------



## mom_2_K'Lynn

Hi, 
   I am looking for someone to be my daughters fairy godmother as this is her first trip and she is soooo excited.  We will be down there September 5th to the 12th and would deffinately be willing to return the favor, just pm me and let me know.  Thanks in advance.  Just PM me and I can get you the information!!!!!


----------



## wisegal

Hi 

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my daughter (3), my nephew(12) and my friends daughter (3)& son(1). We are going to be in Disney World from Sept 17 to 25. It is all of of the kids 1st trip. I will repay the favor to other children while we are there. We are in BC Canada.

TIA


----------



## jana616

A very nice person agreed to be my kids' fairy godmailer, but they went from June 11th-18th, and we still haven't received anything.  Do the postcards typically get mailed from WDW, or is it possible they are waiting and sending it from home much later?  I may be asking again on here for another fairy willing to send my two boys a card-we go on their first trip 9/7-9/14.


----------



## prinkle

chloelovesdisney said:


> Hi.  Just sent you a PM!!!



Hi I got your pm however I can't pm yet (not enough posts!) I would love it if you could send a card to my daughters..their names are Jessica (going down for her 6th birthday) and her little sister Jacalyn(will be 8 months old at time of trip!). Jessica loves tinkerbell but would be so excited for anything from the Gang in Disney!!
Address is 10062 sanger dr Fishers In 46038.

Thanks again,
Paige


----------



## prinkle

prinkle said:


> Hi!'I got your pm and would love to help. I can send them out our first day so they should be there!! Just let me know your address and the kids names and I'll be happy to help!!! Have a magical trip!!!



Got you Pm, I can't pm back yet due to not enough posts yet. I love the idea for continuing the magic once we are home so that would be great!! Thank you. I got your info and will send out the cards the first day!! Thanks again.
Paige


----------



## mommy2chloe

First of all, let me say this is an awesome sight! i am finding so much needed information. We are going on our first ever trip to WDW September 14-18, and would love to have someone send postcards to our dd who is 3, and neice who is 4. They love all princesses, especially Cinderella and Ariel. We would LOVE to return the favor on our trip


----------



## cousinbb

2littleprincesses said:


> Going Aug 22-29.  Would love to have my 2 dds receive cards in July or early Aug. please!!!!
> 
> I would also send 4 cards during our trip to others.  Just pm with info.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I sent you a pm.


----------



## jana616

I would love to find someone to send my two boys a card.  We're going 9/7-9/14, and it will be their first trip.  Someone had offered to send one, but they've been home for a couple weeks and we still haven't received a card, so I'm trying this again.  If anyone is going in the next month or so, I'd really appreciate it. 

I'm already sending some when we go in September, so I promise to pay it forward!


----------



## kwbrad

jana616 said:


> I would love to find someone to send my two boys a card.  We're going 9/7-9/14, and it will be their first trip.  Someone had offered to send one, but they've been home for a couple weeks and we still haven't received a card, so I'm trying this again.  If anyone is going in the next month or so, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm already sending some when we go in September, so I promise to pay it forward!



Just sent you a PM


----------



## ammeador2

I am still looking to send some cards I will be there from Oct 2-10. Just send me a PM!


----------



## mom_2_K'Lynn

We are going September 5th to the 12th and would be more than willing to send out some cards or letters if anyone needs them!!  We already have our fairygodmother and would love to share some pixie dust!!  Just PM me so we can get it set up!!!


----------



## wisegal

Hi 

I am looking for a godmailer for our up coming trip. My daughter who is 3 and loves all the princess. PM me for the details


----------



## TINK0998

I just got back from the world and I was a fairy godmailer while there.  I just wanted to let everyone know that there was not a large selection of postcards available.  I was very disappointed in the selection.  I was looking for postcards with  "cars" "ariel" and "donald" I could not find any of these.  I looked in all of the parks and asked cast members for the stores with the largest selection.  I did not shop at the boardwalk or downtown disney, so I cannot comment on the selection there.   The cards that I did see are sorcerer mickey with epcot logo, several cards of the main characters (mickey,minnie,pluto,donald and goofy) in front of the castle. One with just mickey and minnie, and then a couple of larger postcards that were $2-$3 each that had 20-30 characters on it and I believe they take extra postage.  So please keep these things in mind when requesting characters. I think this is a great idea and I enjoyed seeing my son receive the cards as well as mailing them to others during our trip.


----------



## IslandAdventure4

Wow what an awesome idea, we are going in November, when it gets closer I will ask for the favor, then when we get down there we will return the favor.


----------



## ammeador2

IslandAdventure4 said:


> Wow what an awesome idea, we are going in November, when it gets closer I will ask for the favor, then when we get down there we will return the favor.


 
I will be there 10/2-10/10 I can mail them out on 10/10 if you would like. Just PM me and let me know.


----------



## xanphylus

Hiya! We are going late sept. I can take 2 more requests for postcards! PM if interested! Also, let me know what character. I am buying the cards before we head out due to the tip about small card selection in a previous post.  If anyone wants to send some magic my kids way, let me know as well. I already have 1 set up- Thanks! My DD8 and DS (turning 1 at Disney) thank you in advance!


----------



## Micka Mouse

wisegal said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a godmailer for our up coming trip. My daughter who is 3 and loves all the princess. PM me for the details





mommy2chloe said:


> First of all, let me say this is an awesome sight! i am finding so much needed information. We are going on our first ever trip to WDW September 14-18, and would love to have someone send postcards to our dd who is 3, and neice who is 4. They love all princesses, especially Cinderella and Ariel. We would LOVE to return the favor on our trip




Sending you both a PM.


----------



## kckmom

mommy2chloe said:


> First of all, let me say this is an awesome sight! i am finding so much needed information. We are going on our first ever trip to WDW September 14-18, and would love to have someone send postcards to our dd who is 3, and neice who is 4. They love all princesses, especially Cinderella and Ariel. We would LOVE to return the favor on our trip



I sent you a PM, check that and please PM back if still need one.


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

I have room for (1) more post card on my list we will be down Aug 28-Sept 9 please be sure to give me the following info

Child's Name
Age
Mailing Address
Favorite Character 
Any event or Celebration you are celebrating on this trip to the mouse.


----------



## xanphylus

just pm'd you starnightsky! Also, if anyone wants a card sent after their trip let me know! We are going late sept and if you want some reminder magic sent your way let me know!!


----------



## evie10164

I would love to be a fairy godmother we will be there from July 22- August 12th I don't thing I have been around long enough to pm, but I would love to send some postcards out. Also if someone could be my Sophia's fairy God mother before we go it would be awesome. i can give you my email !!!!!


----------



## tjbjrjaj

We will be there from August 16-29th and would be happy to send a postcard to the first 3 who reply.


----------



## evie10164

Hi there I am looking for a fairy Godmother for my daughter Sophia she turns 5 while at Disney. We will be ending there July 23, so any time before that will be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Micka Mouse

We will be there from 7/16-7/22.  I would love to send a postcard to the first 3 who PM me.  Thanks!

***update***I am now the proud fairygodmailer to 11!!!  We leave Saturday night for Madeira Beach, then on to WDW next Thursday........


----------



## Rozzy

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I leave on July 12th and return July 19th. I have only gotten 1 request. I will be more than happy to send some post cards!! Just pm me the info. Thanks!!



I am just wondering if you have gotten a lot of requests to be a Fairy Godmailer on your trip?  If you have time for another one, please let me know.  I am new and do not have PM privileges yet   We will be at WDW from Aug. 1-6 

Thank you!


----------



## Disneymom83

I am going to disney Sept 18-24th, I have a 6 year old little girl. If anyone is doing the postcard thing, I know she would just love it. Her favorite character is tinker bell...please PM me if anyone is doing this. THANKS!


----------



## kckmom

Disneymom83 said:


> I am going to disney Sept 18-24th, I have a 6 year old little girl. If anyone is doing the postcard thing, I know she would just love it. Her favorite character is tinker bell...please PM me if anyone is doing this. THANKS!




I am pm'ing you as well, do you still need someone?  We are going down 8/23-8/29.


----------



## cmusschoot

I will be visiting Disney World Sep. 26-Oct. 3 and can send out 5 postcards.

Please message me (I am not to sure of the PM thing, I don't think I have privilidges yet)

Child's Name
Age
Dates of your trip/special celebrations/resort staying at
Address
Favorite characters

I will send cards out for the first 5 I receive.

If anyone will be there before me, would you be will ing to send a card my way?


----------



## evie10164

Hi I have gotten one request and willing to do more. We will be there june 24-aug 12th My sophia still needs one thanks Evie


----------



## Rozzy

cmusschoot said:


> I will be visiting Disney World Sep. 26-Oct. 3 and can send out 5 postcards.
> 
> Please message me (I am not to sure of the PM thing, I don't think I have privilidges yet)
> 
> Child's Name
> Age
> Dates of your trip/special celebrations/resort staying at
> Address
> Favorite characters
> 
> I will send cards out for the first 5 I receive.
> 
> If anyone will be there before me, would you be will ing to send a card my way?



Hi,

I'll be there Aug. 1-6 and I too would be very willing to be a Fairy Godmailer to others.  My sister is coming as well and she said that she would be very happy to participate as a Godmailer too.  

PM me the details if you anyone is interested


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

Hey Everyone,
I saw that someone was saying they were having a hard time finding the post cards and I wanted to let everyone in on a secret that I discovered our last time to Disney. For those of you who stay on property go to the Front Desk of your Disney Hotel and ask about their post cards/characters greeting cards that they have behind the counter. These ARE FREE and they had a TON when we stayed at ALL Star Movies in '07.

Also DOES anything think their child would be upset to receive a Greeting Card (like My First Disney Trip, Happy Birthday, I'm A Disney kid now) these were some of the ones I got in '07??? I know my son loved his


----------



## lisbeth74

c


----------



## hmdelf

I would love to help spread the magic. I will send them to the first 5 who pm me.
Child name
fav character
dates going
any special celebration
anything else important.


----------



## hmdelf

starnightstarsky2000 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I saw that someone was saying they were having a hard time finding the post cards and I wanted to let everyone in on a secret that I discovered our last time to Disney. For those of you who stay on property go to the Front Desk of your Disney Hotel and ask about their post cards/characters greeting cards that they have behind the counter. These ARE FREE and they had a TON when we stayed at ALL Star Movies in '07.
> 
> Also DOES anything think their child would be upset to receive a Greeting Card (like My First Disney Trip, Happy Birthday, I'm A Disney kid now) these were some of the ones I got in '07??? I know my son loved his




great info! thanks! I'll check that out!


----------



## starnightstarsky2000

hmdelf,
Not a problem am always happy to add to all the great ideas that are here gotta LOVE the DIS Boards


----------



## bootleg89

Hi, I be going down Sept 14- 19. Wondering if any one would be willing to be a fairy godmailer for my DD5 before we get there. I'd be willing to pass along the favor to another family as well. TIA.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

Our family will be heading down September 20-25.  We would be happy to be a fairy godmother for someone.  Is anyone going down in August or the beginning of September that could send my 2 DS a postcard?


----------



## Ninnygunk

We will be going Oct 17-24th.  Is anyone going who would mind sending my son & nephew Mickey postcards from the Fairy Godmailer???  

Thanks in advance, 
Jenny


----------



## mickeyfan71

I will be in WDW from Oct 21st-Oct 26th if anyone would like a postcard mailed to a child.  I would love to participate in the Fairy Godmailer!  I love going to WDW and would love to make a childs day brighter by receiving Disney mail.  If interested please PM me with the following:
Childs name
Favorite Character
Dates you are going
What you will be celebrating

Thanks-have a magical day!


----------



## popisme

Hey guys...

I posted once before but then left for a family reunion so I lost everything.


I am in need of a fairy godmailer to send my daughter and our friends girls some post cards.

There are 4 girls.... a 3 year old (turning 4 on the trip) 2x 8 year olds and an 11 year old.


If anyone is able to send the post cards I would be much appriciative.


Thanks again


Also we are going October 4th thru the 9th and I would be willing to send some out also...


----------



## Rozzy

Just wondering if anyone is leaving right away?  If so, would you please consider being Fairy Godmailer to my niece and nephew?  We are at WDW August 1, 2009 so it would have to be a pretty fast mailout for them, if you are willing.      Only one postcard is needed, maybe with Mickey and MK just saying that he can't wait to meet them soon?

If there is indeed anyone leaving this soon, please PM me for their names and address.  

Thank you so very much,
Roz

PS:  Would love to be Fairy Godmailer to anyone as we are going August 1-6.  PM me with details if anyone is interested!


----------



## charming

We will be leaving for our trip March 5Th and i have a dd who will be just 4 at the time and a ds who will be 12 but would still think it is cool he is very excited and is always looking at DISNEYWORLD.com. I would be very grateful to someone if they could fairy GODMAIL them and would be more then happy to return the favor. Thank you for taking the time to do this i think its great that we can all work together to make the trips just a little more special for the kids, that's what its all about the big smiles and the magic you can see in there eyes. Thanks again and if i can help please let me know.


----------



## ammeador2

Ninnygunk said:


> We will be going Oct 17-24th. Is anyone going who would mind sending my son & nephew Mickey postcards from the Fairy Godmailer???
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jenny


 

If  you still need a FGM please PM me. I would be more than happy. I will be there 10/2-10/10


----------



## prinkle

Hi all. Going Sept 12-20 . Sending some Fairy GM already but would love to spread more magic. Let me know is you would like me to some your way. Just pm me with names addresses and fav characters!!!


----------



## robin09

Hi Guys!

Looking for a fairy godmother !  DD is 10 loves tink, hannah, Lilo & Stitch.  We'll be going August 23rd - August 29th... Will pay it back gladly!  I love to do this, and to watch Jenn's face light up with a postcard, starts our Magic!


----------



## Naisy68

robin09 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Looking for a fairy godmother !  DD is 10 loves tink, hannah, Lilo & Stitch.  We'll be going August 23rd - August 29th... Will pay it back gladly!  I love to do this, and to watch Jenn's face light up with a postcard, starts our Magic!





I would love to add to your DDs magic by adding your DD to my FG list. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Picabo

Hi there! What a great idea!  We are going in December and I'd be happy to help someone else out by sending a postcard to your lil one!  

Meanwhile, I have 2 girls who are ANXIOUSLY awaiting their first trip to Disney World and get so excited when they see ANYTHING Disney-like and I'm wondering if anyone going down soon would mind sending them each a postcard!?

DD(3) loves princesses (faves are Snow White, Aurora and Cinderella)
and DD(2) loves Minnie and Mickey!  Not sure how all this works but if anyone is going to go there soon and is able/willing to send them postcards, please let me know and I'll PM you!

SOOOO cool! Such a great idea!

ALSO, does anyone know if the front desks have post card stamps or should we bring our own from home??

THANKS!


----------



## Rozzy

Picabo said:


> Hi there! What a great idea!  We are going in December and I'd be happy to help someone else out by sending a postcard to your lil one!
> 
> Meanwhile, I have 2 girls who are ANXIOUSLY awaiting their first trip to Disney World and get so excited when they see ANYTHING Disney-like and I'm wondering if anyone going down soon would mind sending them each a postcard!?
> 
> DD(3) loves princesses (faves are Snow White, Aurora and Cinderella)
> and DD(2) loves Minnie and Mickey!  Not sure how all this works but if anyone is going to go there soon and is able/willing to send them postcards, please let me know and I'll PM you!
> 
> SOOOO cool! Such a great idea!
> 
> ALSO, does anyone know if the front desks have post card stamps or should we bring our own from home??
> 
> THANKS!



Hi there,

I'll be happy to send your girls a postcard each.  Just PM me with what you would like them to say and your mailing details.  

Have a great day! 

Roz


----------



## Rozzy

Rozzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'll be happy to send your girls a postcard each.  Just PM me with what you would like them to say and your mailing details.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Roz



Sorry, I forgot to let you know that we'll be at WDW August 1-6


----------



## cjlvsccm

Picabo said:


> ALSO, does anyone know if the front desks have post card stamps or should we bring our own from home??
> 
> THANKS!




I think where you can find postage on property , it's just the full-price stamps.  We had "leftover" 39c & 42c Disney stamps, and brought some of those from home (since we won't use them for regular mail at today's rates).  So unless you have some old denominations to use up, I would recommend bringing postcard postage from home.  I checked online at usps.com to make sure of the rate I would need... but be careful about oversized cards, they'll need extra postage.

We sent a FGM card on our trip last month.  It was really fun looking for just the right postcard for the little girl, and her mom said she was over the moon excited about getting it in the mail!!     So we'll definitely sign up to do this again, whenever our next trip rolls around!!


----------



## danetter

We are going to WDW Oct. 2-10. Can someone mail my girls a card? We did this last year when we went. If anyone is going after our date and would like to recieve a card we would love to send them to you.

TIA
Danette


----------



## tinkslite

Danetter,
My teens/tween would LOVE to play FairyGodMailers for your girls!  They've grown up Disney, and would be very happy to spread some magic!  We are going from Sept 5 to 10.  If you would PM me your address, the girls names and ages and favorite characters that would begreat!  Also, what you'll be celebrating !
I totally love this!


----------



## Naisy68

Quick Thanks to Maganda - who was our fairy godmailer. She sent three postcards for me and did a wonderful job - Her handwriting is so awesome, my DD (almost 8) really thinks her card is from Mickey & Minnie. She says that she knows Minnie sent it because it's Minnie's handwriting and Mickey just signed it. Too funny!!   
   Whoever came up with this fairy godmailer idea is soo clever!! I can't wait to send my cards when I get down there. 
    Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## kt_mom

We will be going September 20-27 and would love to have someone send a postcard to my DD and my niece. They have both been before but this is the first trip they will get to go together and they are super excited.

If you are going in mid to late August and would be willind to send two postcards for me we would really appreciate it. Please PM me for the details.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shleedogg

We are leaving on Sunday the 19th for a quick 4 day trip.  I would love to send out a few cards while we're there.  PM me with details, preferred character, etc.

We will also be in the world in mid November if anyone has a trip after that and would like to set up a Fairy Godmother a little early.


----------



## tinkslite

I need a fairy godmailer for my 11 year old son (we are celebrating his gymnastics championship for the 2009 season, and his hands down fave character is pluto-who once or twice has been known to "fetch" things for my kiddo when he was visiting in a wheelchair in less healthy days!!!)  He absolutely believes in the magic!

Also need a Fairy Godmailer for 14 year old developmentally delayed daughter (think 9 or 10 year old).  Loves all things Tinkerbell!

Also have a 14 year old pirate who will be celbrating the beginning of his high school this year!!!!


----------



## DisneyCP2002

My dates are 8/15 through 8/20 and I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for at least 5 people.


----------



## Allisdad

Would someone mind sending one to my little girl. We are going Sept 26th and I would really be gratefull. Also if anyone is going after me I would be more than happy to send a few out. Thanks in advance


----------



## richard430

Hi All 

I am heading to the world 30th July 2009, if anyone is going shortly it would be great if you could send my 2 kids a card. You can PM me for address

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

I will be back in WDW October 15th & would love to be a Fairy Godmailer again!!!

Please PM me!!

Maria


----------



## Rozzy

tinkslite said:


> I need a fairy godmailer for my 11 year old son (we are celebrating his gymnastics championship for the 2009 season, and his hands down fave character is pluto-who once or twice has been known to "fetch" things for my kiddo when he was visiting in a wheelchair in less healthy days!!!)  He absolutely believes in the magic!
> 
> Also need a Fairy Godmailer for 14 year old developmentally delayed daughter (think 9 or 10 year old).  Loves all things Tinkerbell!
> 
> Also have a 14 year old pirate who will be celbrating the beginning of his high school this year!!!!



Hi there,

When are you going?  We are at WDW Aug. 1-6.  Does this work for you?  My sister and I would LOVE to be Fairy Godmailer  to your amazing kids!  PM me with details if you are still interested. 

Roz


----------



## agravette

I think you guys are all just awesome!  What a wonderful way to spread some magic!  Could I get someone to mail my two kids a postcard?  We are going Sept. 28-Oct. 8.  I will be more than happy to return the favor!  My son is 13, but is still such a huge Goofy fan, and my daughter is 8.  She loves anything with princesses and fairies and Minnie.  I don't know if I have enough posts to PM anyone, so if you are willing, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## Ninnygunk

We'll be in WDW Oct 17-24th & would love to brighten someone's day with a postcard!  If you're in need of one sent please PM me with name, address, fave character & any special occasions you may be celebrating.  My son will be so excited to do this!

Jenny


----------



## emh1129

We would love a fairy Godmailer! We aren't going until December 14th, but the kids are already soo excited and this would just put them over the moon! 
We have a boy (7.5), a girl (4.5), and a baby girl (17 months).

Also, as silly as it is, this will be my IL's first trip- ever. I'm blessed with the world's best in-laws and our kids are SO excited to be going to Disney with them. They would just be tickled pink and surprised as all get-out if they got a postcard ahead of time from the big cheese himself! We so desperately want them to feel the magic!  And I can just see my MIL now wondering how the heck that was possible or how it happened 

If there is anyone who has an extra spot (or 2), please let me know- thanks sooooo much! We'd be more than happy to send you stamps ahead of time or whatever.... thanks!!


----------



## evie10164

Thank you so much for being an awesome fairy godmother to Sophia It really made her feel special.


----------



## 1man&3ladies

You all are such sweet spirts to make someones day with a little Disney Love.  Keep up the good work.

H


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

1man&3ladies said:


> You all are such sweet spirts to make someones day with a little Disney Love.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> H



It has become one of our traditions every trip!!!!! The first night we sit down in our resort & send out the postcards. I consider myself lucky for being able to do it


----------



## emcreative

PLEASE HELP!

We offered to be Fairy Godmailers for someone during our July 20-24 stay at Pop Century.  I thought I saved the PM and NOW I CAN'T FIND IT!!! (I also lost the name of the person who did it for us so I could thank them, gah!)

Could you PLEASE resend?!?!?


----------



## stacgirl

I have 3 neices going to Disney World for the very first time, they leave September 11th. Can anyone help me and send them a postcard from Disney ?


----------



## ratherbeindisney

I am looking to see if anyone going to Walt Disney World before Christmas could pick me up a 1st visit pin.  I will pay you for the shipping involved.  I am making a Christmas gift for someone that will be going for the first time and wanted to have that in the bag of goodies.  I know I could get one when we first get there, but was hoping that I could have it for the Christmas gift.  I would be so appreciative and again would pay for the shipping to get it to me.  If you are willing please PM me and I will give you my mail to address and get you the postage needed.  Thank you for your help!!

Ratherbeindisney


----------



## 1man&3ladies

Hey there,
     Can anyone give an example of what they have written, or have received on a postcard?  Trying for ideas.  Thanks!

Heidi


----------



## Megkel

I would love to send postcards to anyone who would like one. We are going September 19th. The wonderful DisneyCP2002 said she would send my daughter one when she goes and I would love to pay it forward. Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## Naisy68

1man&3ladies said:


> Hey there,
> Can anyone give an example of what they have written, or have received on a postcard?  Trying for ideas.  Thanks!
> 
> Heidi



Hi,
  This will be my 5th time at this. What I usually do is pretend to be one of the characters. I try to find out who their favorites are. Then I greet them as that character and highlight one of the attractions at the park or tell them what's going on at that time in the world. That usually covers it. Also I try to make my lettering look like that characters might look. I kinda get into trying to make a little magic.


----------



## jkstewart1800

Thank you for everyone who PM'd me! I am all full! Let me know when you get your cards!


----------



## Mommy2Jameson

Hi guys!  I would LOVE to find a fairy godmother for my 3 year old son!  We'll be going for Halloween on Oct 20th!  He's super excited!  We have an OLD VHS Disney Sing Along Songs of Disneyland rides, and he watches it everyday!  And every airplane we see is "going to Mickey's house!" according to him! LOL

I think he'd be so excited to get some postcards!  Would anyone like to do this?

And I'd LOVE to return the favor when we go the last week of October!  This is such a GREAT idea!


----------



## mom1005

stacgirl said:


> I have 3 neices going to Disney World for the very first time, they leave September 11th. Can anyone help me and send them a postcard from Disney ?



We will be going August 17th - 25th, so that will be just shortly before your trip.  If you still need a FG, please PM me and I would be more than happy to send your nieces something.  Let me know favorite Character, where they are staying, names etc........


----------



## aprilmommy0205

We're going in about a month.  Would anyone be able to send a postcard to my children?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

We are going September 20.  If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer after that, please PM me with your address, the child's name, and any information you want us to include on the postcard.  Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## we're all mad here

My little DD would LOVE to get a postcard, she gets very upset when the mail comes and there is nothing for her!  Can anyone help us out?  We are going August 19-26.  She  Mickey to no end.  My MIL is also coming for her birthday is 2 cards is an option, she hasn't been in like 30 years   Her fav is 
Thanks so much!  Am more than happy to do same when I am there.


----------



## sjbarnet

Hi All!

We are going on our first trip August 29th - September 5th.  I would be happy to send a few cards while I'm down there.  I could send them to children coming...or to children who have just been.  My nephews got cards about 2 weeks after they came home from Mickey telling them he enjoyed having them ...they both loved them!  It brought back a little of the magic!  Send me a PM if you want me to send something.  I will have to limit it though...my husband will kill me if I spend all of my trip sending cards!


----------



## bpetrow

Hi all!  I will be in Disney From Aug 8 to Aug 14.  If anyone needs postcards or messages sent from Mickey PM me with your information and I'd be happy to spread the magic!

Beth


----------



## stuffed with fluff

Hello bpetrow! I can not pm because admin. says i must have 10 posts to do so???? Anyway can you PM me? Just curious if that is allowed. My DD is 3 and has known of the Disney trip for about 6 monthes. She is still vey excited about the princesses, pooh and mickey and would absolutely flip if she recieved a post card. Yesterday at a truck stop, she rides with me occasionally, she told our waitress she wanted milk to drink so that she can grow to 40 inches so she can go to Disney World. 40 inches lets her ride more things.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Hi All, would love to help anyone we are there 30th August to 13th September. From the UK but happy to pasy anywhere. PM's welcome. Thanks


----------



## lisa_barrentine

I need one more postcard sent our family friend is going with us and leaves Sept 19th can anyone send her DS 2 a postcard.....


----------



## onelilspark

Lisa, I just sent you a PM 

I'd be happy to send 2 others a postcard, just send me a PM!

I'm going from August 1-3.


----------



## stuffed with fluff

what part of rochester? grew up in irondiqueit, went to christ the king. many years ago now


----------



## Native NYer

I'll be in Disney from August 14th-22nd.  I'd be happy to send postcards from Mickey, Cinderella, etc.  Just PM me


----------



## onelilspark

stuffed with fluff said:


> what part of rochester? grew up in irondiqueit, went to christ the king. many years ago now



Technically Rochester, but I usually refer to it as Penfield   I moved here a little over 2 years ago, it's a great area!


----------



## mom1005

We will be in Disney 8/17 - 25.  If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer, please let me know.  Just send any information, ages/names/address/fav. character/where you are staying etc.

I would love to send some postcards while we are there.  My teenagers aren't into that kind of special magic any longer......so I would be glad to do it.


----------



## goff1029

If someone could send one to my niece I would really appreciate it. We leave on September 11th. I will be down there Sept 12-18 and would be happy to send a few  out as well. She loves princesses!


----------



## KennedyMcKenna

Hi all!
Just have to say, great idea for a thread


----------



## MomTo4+more

I think this is a great idea!  We leave on our Make-A-Wish trip on November 1st.  My kids have never been to Disney.  They would be thrilled to get postcards.  I have one who adores Stitch, one who is all about the princesses, and my wish child who would be happy with most anyone.  He especially likes Goofy, Mickey, and the Lion King characters.  PM me if you are interested in making this trip even more exciting!  Thanks!


----------



## ammeador2

KennedyMcKenna said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have four nephews and NO nieces. Without children of my own, I about burst when I saw this thread! I love to gather things for my nephews, but wish someone would just have a daughter already. Sheesh! Anyway, I was wondering if anyone needed a fairy godmother to a young lady. I have gathered quite a cache of princess type things, but no one seems to be having girls in my family, no matter how much I push and prod. Looking forward to hearing from someone soon!


 
I have a princess of my own..she's overly dramatic and it is hilalrious. Some mornings she gets out of bed and says.."Princess Emilie is awake now.." I also have a little boy, the only boy on both sides of the families...every pregnancy that happens everyone is hoping and praying for another boy but they alwways turn out to be girls!



MomTo4+more said:


> I think this is a great idea! We leave on our Make-A-Wish trip on November 1st. My kids have never been to Disney. They would be thrilled to get postcards. I have one who adores Stitch, one who is all about the princesses, and my wish child who would be happy with most anyone. He especially likes Goofy, Mickey, and the Lion King characters. PM me if you are interested in making this trip even more exciting! Thanks!


 
I will be there Oct 2-10 I would be more that happy to send some cards! Just pm me the information


----------



## mommalissa

We will be at Disney Nov. 14-21.  If anyone is going after us and would like cards sent back please PM me.   We would love to do this for someone else.


----------



## Terk-1

Have reached offer limit, but will send out to those who responded.


----------



## onelilspark

I just wanted to post that unfortunately I've reached my self-imposed limit of mailings 

I'll post again right before my trip in October (I want to wait til it's closer to take requests so I don't forget!!)


----------



## GinnyO

Wow, this is such a great thing! I really wish we had passes! It would be fun to participate in this.


----------



## KimberlyE

We're going September 13-18th and I'd be happy to mail some cards! Would anyone be available to mail a card to my son (4 years old) prior to our trip? It's his first trip and he loves getting mail! Mickey mail would be a dream for him!


----------



## Naisy68

To those I am sending postcards for...
    We are at Disney right now. I was carrying my cards with me to mail yesterday and we ended up in a downpour so I quickly stuffed them into the backpack so they didn't get too wet. When I took them out they were a little bent in the corners etc. It's been a bit chaotic here - mostly all good but coming to Disney with more than your immediate family can be a little stressful at times. I sent out all my cards this morning finally. If some of you don't get them on time, I strongly apologize. My intentions were good.        
    Also for future reference - The postcard selection here has really diminished even since last year. I didn't have a lot to choose from. I wonder why they have such a limited choice now? 
   Have a Disney Day, Renee


----------



## mom1005

I am planning to send out some nice little cards when we go down next month.  But a question to all of those who have already done this process.....I was asked to send a card to someone and it was for themselves.  They have to be older - past teenager - guessing by their signature line area.

Do you feel this is not what this process is for?  I thought we do this for the little ones to bring them a surprise/magic from the happiest place.  Not get a postcard yourself.

Maybe I am wrong, and perhaps just my impression.  But just feel it's not right.


----------



## MommyIncredible

This is such a great thing!  I have sent postcards on our last two trips and am willing to do it again for anyone who is interested, just PM me.  I am also looking for someone to send to my kids, 7, 5, and 3.  Our trip is August 16-23rd...so if anyone is going before then, and is interested in paying it forward, let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## Lovin' Disney

We are leaving August 24th....is anyone available to send postcards within the next couple of weeks?  Mail from Florida takes at least a week to get here from there.  Please PM me if you can.  We can return the favor for 3 families while we're there.  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## familyblackout

Hi! I am going to WDW August 15-22, and I would love to send someone a postcard!  Please PM me if interested!

Also, if anyone will be going in the next couple of weeks, I think DS would love a postcard from his Disney pals!  I live in FL, so it should get here fairly quickly.
If you can and are willing, please PM me!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Luisa

I'd love to send someone's DS or DD a card while I'm there!  Please PM me if you would like me to.


----------



## Villainess

Is anyone going soon that may be able to send a postcard to my DD and DS?  


We are leaving Aug. 25 and I can send out 5 postcards.  PM me with your info - child's name, address, fave character/attraction or anything you may want it to say.

Thank you!


----------



## MomofCKJ

My DD12 and I will be there August 23-29 and would love to send some cards. I did last year and it was fun!

We can do 8 of them, PM me your info: name, mailing address, who you want the card from.

Allyson


----------



## MomofCKJ

mom1005 said:


> I am planning to send out some nice little cards when we go down next month.  But a question to all of those who have already done this process.....I was asked to send a card to someone and it was for themselves.  They have to be older - past teenager - guessing by their signature line area.
> 
> Do you feel this is not what this process is for?  I thought we do this for the little ones to bring them a surprise/magic from the happiest place.  Not get a postcard yourself.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, and perhaps just my impression.  But just feel it's not right.



Everyone's a kid when it comes to Disney! It wouldn't bother me but don't do it if you don't want to. I had one sent to my Dad (who is over 60) before our 2008 trip and he thought it was a hoot and it gave him a much needed helping of Pixie Dust.

Allyson


----------



## cuppycake

mom1005 said:


> I am planning to send out some nice little cards when we go down next month.  But a question to all of those who have already done this process.....I was asked to send a card to someone and it was for themselves.  They have to be older - past teenager - guessing by their signature line area.
> 
> Do you feel this is not what this process is for?  I thought we do this for the little ones to bring them a surprise/magic from the happiest place.  Not get a postcard yourself.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, and perhaps just my impression.  But just feel it's not right.



I've done this for our last 5 trips and I've had requests for all ages.  I don't mind.  I think that it can be added magic for grownups as well as kids.  In fact, when we have folks going along with us, I surprise them with a postcard from someone on here.  I've done it for our friends' kids, but also for my parents when they got to come along with us!  It's an exciting trip for a lot of folks, and this just makes it even more so!!!

I suggest, though, that if you aren't comfortable with it, just make a note on your post that you "would love to send out postcards for any little ones who will be going on a trip soon".    THis way, if someone was looking to send something to an adult or teen, they wouldn't contact you.  Totally your parogative (boy, did I spell that wrong or what?).


----------



## cuppycake

We've got 5 spots open for when we are visiting the Mouse Sept 25-Oct 3.

Shoot me a PM with all the important info: Name/address/favorite character, etc.  Doesn't have to only be a child, either 

I've done this for 5 trips now, and I just LOVE this part!!


----------



## larae1983

We are going to Disney World October 17-26th with our two little ones. I can mail some postcards to your kids before we leave! The disboards wouldn't let me pm you. Send me your kids info so I can send them something.


----------



## larae1983

I would love if you could mail my two kids something before Oct 14th. We leave for vacation that day!  Because I'm new and haven't posted enough it won't let me pm to you. I can tell you about my kids here and then pm my address to you later. 
Maeghyn- She's turning 7 in February. She's spent the past year without her daddy because he's deployed to Iraq. However, he comes home at the end of August so she's very excited! We are taking a long 19 day vacation and 10 of those days will be in Disney World. None of us have ever been before. We are camping at Fort Wilderness by tent.  Very excited! We love camping. She adores Hannah Montana and her favorite Disney Princess would be Ariel for sure. She's never paid attention to the others. So were are looking forward to Ariel's Grotto and anything Hannah Montana! Infact, for the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party she will be getting the Hannah Montana makeover as her costume. 
Justin- He'll be 3 November 27th. So he's barely getting in free.   He is so easy to please. His loves cartoons but doesn't seem to have any favorites. Right now he recognizes Batman and Spiderman. Of course, those aren't Disney. He loves baseball and football! That's not much to go off of but I think Mickey Mouse will do just fine!


----------



## mickeyfan1226

NAISY68, my girls just got their cards today and they thought that was pretty cool that they got cards from disney world.  I called my sister and her kids got theirs as well and really were excited about it.  Thank you sooooo much for being our fairy god mailer.  I am excited to be a fgm for the families that contacted me.  we leave tomorrow for denver and then fly out bright and early on sunday.  We are all so excited to get the kingdom and see the mouse.
once again thank you,
Michelle


----------



## robin09

This is one of my favorite parts of going to Disney.. Spreading a bit of Pixie DUST.  Would love to be someone's Godmailer, just want to spread some sunshine to another family, like has been done to mine..

We leave from NY on Aug 22nd, and will be in Disney August 23 - August 29, just Pm some info so I can personalize... something special you are doing, where you will eat....and I will gladly do it for you~

Can't believe we'll be leaving in 3 weeks... so psyched!


----------



## Ioansgirl

This is my very first post ever.  We are going to WDW Aug 24-28th and would be happy to be a FGM for a family or two.  I don't know if I am able to read PM's or not as I have only been a lurker so far, but will give it a shot if someone wants to try. I would be so excited to do this for a family. Can't promise I will be able to find the right characters but will do my best. 

larae1983 did you get anyone to send one to your kids? If not I would love to.


----------



## hugabearjo

We are headed to WDW and would love to send some postcards out. It was fun last year. If you need a Fairy God Mailer please PM the information, address, favorite character, if you have a special message you want it to say. 

Also if you are headed there soon and wouldn't mind sending to an adult it is her first trip and she is more excited than any child could be. I didn't know this would mean something to her but, I think now it would. PM me and I will send you her information. 

Thanks-
Jo


----------



## xkwisit

We are going Aug 27th thru Sept 2nd.  I would love to be a FGM for a couple families.  Please PM me.


----------



## ellie+finnsmum

Hi,

I am new to this site but would really love for someone to send our two children a postcard - we are due to leave 28th august from uk so i do realise i may be chancing it a little but thought it was worth a try 

I would be more than happy to do the same for someone else we are out there for 2 weeks 

Please message me if you can help


----------



## evie10164

I send postcards for 2 families each child got their own postcard. They should have recived them by now. If you have recieved cards from me please let me know. Thanks


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello there,
my kids just received their postcard. Thank you so much PopArtgirl.
It was really magical to see. My DD can not stop jumping. 
We will be there Aug 29th till Sept 7th and I would love to do the same for someone.

It is a great way to start the magic.


----------



## willibl

We are going to WDW Aug 22-29th and would to have a FGM for our two girls Age 4 and Age 8). And would also love to be a FGM for another family. Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## oneterrificshopper

My DS and I will be at Disney from Aug 15-18 - just a little trip before he goes back to school - some mom/son time.  

I would love it if someone could send him a postcard before we leave.  He is 9 and his favorite character is Mickey.  We'll be staying at the ASMu.  We'll be visiting Epcot and MK.

I will be more than happy to pay it forward and can be someone's Godmailer while we are there.  

Just PM me if you can do this for us and I'll send you our address and info.
If you would like for me to do this for you just PM me your information and I'll be happy to do it.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## jessrowe

We will be at Disney November 15-19 and would love to send a few Fairy Godmailers!!  We did this last year (received one and sent a few) and it was one of my favorite parts!!  PM me if you'd like to be our recipient!


----------



## Disneylover42

If there is anyone that can send us a postcard, it will be greatly appreciated. Someone else was supposed to send us one, but they forgot to. We leave Aug 21. 

Please PM me if you can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Thanks renchick!!!  My mom got the card yesterday from Mickey, and called me today very excited! I appreciate you taking the time to make her day a little brighter.


----------



## willibl

oneterrificshopper said:


> My DS and I will be at Disney from Aug 15-18 - just a little trip before he goes back to school - some mom/son time.
> 
> I would love it if someone could send him a postcard before we leave.  He is 9 and his favorite character is Mickey.  We'll be staying at the ASMu.  We'll be visiting Epcot and MK.
> 
> I will be more than happy to pay it forward and can be someone's Godmailer while we are there.
> 
> Just PM me if you can do this for us and I'll send you our address and info.
> If you would like for me to do this for you just PM me your information and I'll be happy to do it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa



I'm too new to directly PM you but would love it you could PM me and I could reply with information about my two daughters who would be sooo excited to receive something before our trip. 

Thanks so much!

Blake


----------



## coolmommy

Hi everyone, we just returned from Disney World and my daughter, Katie, is sad that we didn't get to visit some of the characters on her list to see because of wait times and such. I know that she would love to receive a note from either Ariel or any of the Pixie Hollow fairies. We did this for our neighbors and they loved it! If you are willing to do this, please PM me and I'll PM you our info. Thanks so much!


----------



## RSADP

We are not able to go on the annual extended family DISNEY vacation this year...and I am trying to help potty train my almost-3-year-old princess with some cons to go see Mickey next year. 

Can anyone help me out? It would be spectacular to receive a postcard in the mail. She's in love with the Aristocats and just about all the Princess characters. 

Please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## tjbjrjaj

Thank you so much for the postcards. They were such a huge hit!! My son (who will be turning 5 when we are there) even slept with his. They also show them to every new person who walks through the door!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## ellie+finnsmum

oneterrificshopper said:


> My DS and I will be at Disney from Aug 15-18 - just a little trip before he goes back to school - some mom/son time.
> 
> I would love it if someone could send him a postcard before we leave.  He is 9 and his favorite character is Mickey.  We'll be staying at the ASMu.  We'll be visiting Epcot and MK.
> 
> I will be more than happy to pay it forward and can be someone's Godmailer while we are there.
> 
> Just PM me if you can do this for us and I'll send you our address and info.
> If you would like for me to do this for you just PM me your information and I'll be happy to do it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa



HI,

I am new to this site and would love it if you could pm me and i'll reply with details if you're free to send one out for our gorgeous girl (age 4 ) 

I understand if you already have someone to do it for but thought i'd ask.....

Hope you have a fantastic trip

claire


----------



## FunkyDuck

We are visiting WDW November 7th-16th.  We did mail out postcards last year to two families and would love to do it again.  If any one is interested just pm me and we would be glad to do it!!!

Also...if anyone is going mid October...I would love if someone could send a postcard to my little girl (2).  Either Tink or Minnie...

Much appreciation!!!


----------



## MKB419

Hi 
I will be in WDW 10/18-24 and would love to be able to send out some cards. Please PM me if you are interested.
MK


----------



## VirataMama4

We'll be at WDW Nov.27-29th and would love to send out a few postcards.  Just PM with your information!


----------



## NJDevsfan

Hi! Just found this thread and was wondering if someone was going this week and could send my 3 year-old a postcard. PM me for specific info.

Also - I will be going Aug 20 - 27. I'd be happy to send a postcard a day to anyone in the US. 

Thanks!


----------



## libell25

Just found this site and this thread - so excited about it.

We're going on our third grand gathering Feb 1 to Feb 9 and would love my three girls and if someone is so generous my neice and 2 nephews to recieve post cards before we go.

Please let me know if anyone could do this for me - I would definetly pay it forward when we're there.

Thanks


----------



## josh0208

We are going to WDW in April 2010. Would love it if someone could send postcards to my 2 sons and my nephew who will be going. Please PM me and I'll provide necessary information. Thanks.


----------



## prinkle

Hi all. Going in 1 Month!!!! Can't wait. Still able to send out two more FG. Pm me with your info. We're going 9/13-9/20!!! Have a magical trip everyone!!!


----------



## ammeador2

FunkyDuck said:


> We are visiting WDW November 7th-16th. We did mail out postcards last year to two families and would love to do it again. If any one is interested just pm me and we would be glad to do it!!!
> 
> Also...if anyone is going mid October...I would love if someone could send a postcard to my little girl (2). Either Tink or Minnie...
> 
> Much appreciation!!!


 

I will be there Oct 2-10. If you would like for me to send your daughter a card I would be more than happy too..


----------



## Tatalee

I am still quite new to this board, and just happened to stumble across this thread! I don't know if the offers are still being accepted, and if there is any charge associated with these - but I would love to try!

My son (6) will be coming to WDW with me, leaving on September 24 and departing on October 3. This trip is the first for ALL of us (myself included) and we are all _very_ excited about it.

It's been quite a rough year for my little guy, and this trip will be the first family vacation that he's ever had. We had to plan it ages in advance, and since I had to take him with me to places like the Travel Agent's, he has been aware of it for some time - and the waiting has been hard on him!

He means the world to me - and this trip means the world to him. I'd love to spread some advanced magic on him, so if there is _anyone_ who will be in the parks before our dates (and we live in Canada, so things take longer) - I would absolutely, and forever be, thankful!!!

I will also pass the favor along - and send postcards needed during my own stay. 

So if anyone might be able to accommodate this, please PM me!!!


----------



## Momof3princess

We are headed to the World August 29th till Sept 6th . We are looking for someone to send our girls postcards they have no idea that they are going yet. Please pm me and let me know if you are interested in doing this. Aslo if there is anyone that needs postcards sent to them please pm we are also willing to do this...

Julie


----------



## BabyPiglet

We're taking my 5 year old cousin for her first trip in September, and I'd love it if someone could send her a postcard. We always do it for families when we're there, so our dates are September 5 - 15, if anyone would like a postcard.


----------



## ccaliri

NJDevsfan said:


> Hi! Just found this thread and was wondering if someone was going this week and could send my 3 year-old a postcard. PM me for specific info.
> 
> Also - I will be going Aug 20 - 27. I'd be happy to send a postcard a day to anyone in the US.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello!
We are going Sept. 3rd and I would love a postcard for my 2 boys.

Do you still have openings??

Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## NJDevsfan

Yep.You need to accrua 10 posts, then Private Message me with your info.


----------



## love_mickey

We are going December 13 i would like for someone to send a post card to my monsters inviting them to disney...


----------



## NGAGIRL

robin09 said:


> This is one of my favorite parts of going to Disney.. Spreading a bit of Pixie DUST.  Would love to be someone's Godmailer, just want to spread some sunshine to another family, like has been done to mine..
> 
> We leave from NY on Aug 22nd, and will be in Disney August 23 - August 29, just Pm some info so I can personalize... something special you are doing, where you will eat....and I will gladly do it for you~
> 
> Can't believe we'll be leaving in 3 weeks... so psyched!


Robin,

If you haven't been overwhelmed with requests, my 4 yr old son would love a postcard!  I am too new to be able to PM you, but if you could PM me I will respond with all of his info.  We are going Sept 19 - 26 and this is our first time and cannot wait!  I will also "pay it forward" when we go and send postcards during the time that we will be there.

Thanks so much!
Ashlee


----------



## aleask

Hi All,

New to this site and really like this Fairy God Mailer idea.  Taking my daughter and it will be her first time there EVER  She is 6, what is wrong with me for waiting so long...oh well.

Hoping to get a fairy godmailer sent to her?  If you can send one anytime soon can you PM me please?

Also I would love to Pay It Forward so if you need between end of month and 1st week of Sept. let me know and I will respond if I can do it!

Thank you so much,

Adam


----------



## Erniandbert

I have been looking for just the right way to surprise my kids with their trip to Disney and I think this might be just the right trick would be happy to pay it forward.  We will be in the World Sept 14-19th PM me so we can share the love or if you would be willing to help me share the Big Surprise!


----------



## luvmyfam444

Looking for FGM for my 3 girls - 

We'll be down there  Oct 16-19 - so if anyone needs one for then we'll be happy to do them. Just PM me

We enjoyed sending & receiving last year so hoping to do it again!


----------



## AliVal

I'd like to offer to be a FGM for a family while we are visiting WDW in September.  We will be there from Sept 2-8th.  I found a wonderful FGM for my daughters on this board and I'd like it "pay it forward" for another family.  Let me know!


----------



## TheFairestOfThemAll

oh my goodness!  i would love to have a fairy god mailer. my daughter would just freak out!  lol. i can see it now! we will be there at the end of september and i will be more than happy to "pay it forward"! can you please pm me so that i may reply back to you. i haven't earned my pm rights yet!  thank you thank you


----------



## AliVal

Consider it done,  theFairestofthemall!!  PM me all the particulars (name, address, what you have planned to do, etc.) and I'd be happy to do it for you!  Again, we will be there from the 2nd to the 8th, so it should be perfect timing!!! 

YEAY!  I'm a Fairy Godmailer! sniffle... sniffle...now, I'm getting all verclempt - lol!

Looking forward to hearing from you Fairest


----------



## luvmyfam444

I wish there was an easy way to see who's still in need of a FGM & who's been taken - I'd hate for anyone to get left out - YA KNOW?


----------



## maidenfairy

love_mickey said:


> We are going December 13 i would like for someone to send a post card to my monsters inviting them to disney...



We are going Sept.13th if you still need someone to send postcards. PM me your address and what you would like the post cards to say.


----------



## onemaybaby

I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for my two girls, but we will be in the World 3 weeks today-September 5th, so I am not sure if I have.

I already have someone that I am being a fairy godmailer for, but I can take a couple more if anyone needs one. We will be there from 5th-14th.

Please PM me if you need a FG for this time, or if you can be one to my two girls.


----------



## Avonlady1001

AliVal said:


> I'd like to offer to be a FGM for a family while we are visiting WDW in September.  We will be there from Sept 2-8th.  I found a wonderful FGM for my daughters on this board and I'd like it "pay it forward" for another family.  Let me know!



If you still have room for a couple more postcards, I'd love one for my DD4 & DS1. It's DS's first trip for his 1st bday (10.13), and a complete surprise for both of them. I'm thinking of giving them the postcards on the plane or the night before...not sure yet.

We'll be there Sept 28-Oct 5, so if anyone is looking for a FGM, I'd be happy to do it! We do this every trip...it's so much fun!


----------



## NGAGIRL

I am still in need for a fairy godmailer.  We are going Sept 19th-26th and I have a 4 year old son.  I would love to pay it forward to another family when we go too!

Thanks!


----------



## kckmom

NGAGIRL said:


> I am still in need for a fairy godmailer.  We are going Sept 19th-26th and I have a 4 year old son.  I would love to pay it forward to another family when we go too!
> 
> Thanks!




NGAGIRL, email me at shimmerfamily@yahoo.com
Andrea


----------



## LauraJean

wow what a great idea this is! 
I would also like to share in this magic...I have 2 daughters(8 and 5) and we will be there for the first time Oct 7-17. This is a first trip for my hubby and I also. First big family vacation also. 

If someone could send some magic this way we would love it and would be happy to send back some magic when we are there! 
This thread got me all teary eyes!   
I really think this idea is wonderful...

-Laura


----------



## love_mickey

i still have not gotten one but i still  have a while i wont be going until december


----------



## Mommy2three

Looking for a FGM, we are going to be there on Sept 22-29th and this is a first trip for my kids, ages 3, 7, and 9.  would love for them to get a postcard and will be more than happy to pay it forward.


----------



## aleask

Good Afternoon,

Really hoping someone can send my DD (6) a Fairy Godmailer before our trip at the end of this month.

And I certainly can Pay It Forward if someone wants me to send one out at in the 1st week of September?

thank you so much,

Adam


----------



## Mick&Minn

Looking for a Fairy Godmother to send a postcard to 2 elderly people we are taking to disney for the first time  They have never been and we
thought a card would perk them up and get them ready to become
kids again.   We are taking them Sep 29 through Oct 6 and would 
love to see them get a little surprise in their mail box before they go.

pm me for info.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

For those of you recently back from the parks, can you still buy the packs of postcards at the parks and resort gift shops?  Last trip, we bought a pack and sent our cards keeping the others as great photos for the kids.  We have a big list of postcards to send due to FGM and family so those packs are the way to go if they still have them.  Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## maidenfairy

Do you need or want a postcard sent to yourself or loved one? PM me with info and I will mail one out between Sept 13th and the 19th. (No purchase necessary, void where prohibited, no animals were harmed in the making of this post)


----------



## mom2cookies

Not to be a downer, but twice now ( two different years) my FGM did not follow up.  We are leaving saturday morning and neither of my ' boys ' have gotten their postcard.  I'm not giving up, but i would expect it by now.  I did send a reminder last week but just got an automated response.
Please if things turn out that you can't send the postcards please let the expectant party  know.   : (


----------



## kckmom

Just a reminder, from experience both giving and receiving FGM, the postal service in Orlando is SLOW!  If you are a FGM for someone, my suggestion is to send it out the first day of your trip if at all possible to avoid disappointing anyone!


----------



## onemaybaby

PIXIEFLIP.....just a note to say we are headed down 2 weeks from this Saturday and I will get your cards in the mail for you while I am there! 

Also, a long shot I know, but if someone is  going in the next couple days I am still looking for a FGM for my two girls!

Thanks!


----------



## TheFairestOfThemAll

thank you alival!!  you rock. as soon i as i get a couple more posts i will pm you with info! thanks again!!


----------



## PrncessA

What a great idea! I know DD and DS would LOVE getting their own mail from Disney before our trip! I would love to pay it forward as well!`


----------



## kaliope

I would love to send a postcard for someone, I will be in the park October 10-15.  Also, I am going with my 4 yr old son on his first Disney visit...seeing as mail is his favorite thing in the world I'd love it someone could send him a postcard a couple weeks before we go.  Let me know if you would like a card or could send a card!


----------



## ryanshana

HI!  

I was hoping someone would be my boys fairygodmother/father!!!  

The are 3 and 22 months!  They love all things Disney so they'll be easy to please!!!!

Please let me know if you can.

Also I will be going at the end of Sept and would love to be a fairygodmother, myself.  

Let me know if you need help


----------



## Chelley00

Looking for a FGM for my DD7 who is going to WDW for her birthday Nov 26th-Dec 5

Will also be willing to pay it forward while we are there if anyone needs one!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Chelley00 said:


> Looking for a FGM for my DD7 who is going to WDW for her birthday Nov 26th-Dec 5
> 
> Will also be willing to pay it forward while we are there if anyone needs one!



I would be more than happy to send postcards to your family!!!!!

I will be there October 15th, I would send them out that night (it's become a tradition to send postcards our 1st night).

Just send a PM...I would be more than happy to send up to 8 cards if anyone else needs a Fairy Godmailer
Maria~


----------



## Jennygt

I am looking for a Fairy goodmother for ds, we are leaving for wdw 9/24 for his 3rd bday, he loves to get the mail and he would love mail from Mickey, I would love to help someonelse, we will be in wdw until 10/2, pm me if I can help anyone or if anyone can help me, thanks.


----------



## Jennygt

LauraJean said:


> wow what a great idea this is!
> I would also like to share in this magic...I have 2 daughters(8 and 5) and we will be there for the first time Oct 7-17. This is a first trip for my hubby and I also. First big family vacation also.
> 
> If someone could send some magic this way we would love it and would be happy to send back some magic when we are there!
> This thread got me all teary eyes!
> I really think this idea is wonderful...
> 
> -Laura



Laura I would be able to do this, we will be in wdw until 10/2, pm me with your info and I will take care of it for you!


----------



## AnastasiaTremaine

Hi all - I wanted to offer up my services to a family going to WDW in October.  We will be there September 20-25th and I would be happy to send a special post/card along while we're in the World. 

And I know we're going during a busy time, and this is sort of late, but if there's anyone who could mail my kids a postcard around September 15th-16th-ish (we live in Miami, so it doesn't have to go far!), I would be so grateful!  I have an almost 4 year-old girl & a 2 year-old who would be thrilled to get mail from WDW.  

Please PM me if your interested in either one!  Thanks! 

_PS- This has probably been mentioned, but if you didn't know, you can often go into a Guest Relations/Services area and (explain your situation) ask a CM to "get" Mickey's autograph for you.  When I worked at one of the resorts at WDW, there were always plenty of people on staff (myself included) who could nail the "Your Pal, Mickey" signature because the request came up so often!  Just FYI _


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Does anyone know if there is a post office box in Magic Kingdom the postcards can be mailed from, or would they be mailed from your resort?


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

hey the PP told me about this thread.

I will be going to WDW in September and would be happy to mail something.

Do I get a bunch of postcards and mail them, or is there something else that needs to be done?

(yeah, I should probably go back and READ , hehehehhehe)

hey, it started in 2005!!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

PrincessKsMom said:


> Does anyone know if there is a post office box in Magic Kingdom the postcards can be mailed from, or would they be mailed from your resort?




Sure in Town Hall......1st building on your left after you walk under the train station.


----------



## MomofCKJ

Last call!
DD and I leave Sunday and have room for a few more! If you would like a postcard PM me soon!

Allyson 

ETA: Sorry folks I'm now full with 13 cards going out! I am afraid I just can't commit to anymore but I know that you'll find a FG on here that can help you!


----------



## Millermom0606

I can mail out a few while we're there, just pm me and we can get it taken care of   Just to repost dates, we'll be there from the 6th - 12th of September


----------



## mjmselby

I'm new here, but this will be my kids FIRST trip to Disney! I would LOVE for them to have a Fairy Godmother - what a great idea! My girls are 4 years old and 20 months old . I would definitely return the favor when we go Spetember 20 - 27! Thanks so much


----------



## LauraJean

Jennygt said:


> Laura I would be able to do this, we will be in wdw until 10/2, pm me with your info and I will take care of it for you!




That would be great...but I am thinking if you are not there until late Sept and we are going 7th (I am Canadian) it would prob be to late for us to get it before we go. what do you think?


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

Someone was really sweet and pm'd me saying they would send mine a postcard when I requested. Someone told me this thread to existed. So we are leaving for the world Oct 2-8th. If anyone would like me to send one, PM me.


----------



## NGAGIRL

Our family is going to be at Disney 9/19-9/26 if anyone needs a fairy godmailer we will be happy to give back a little magic!  Since this is our first time, I would be comfortable with about 4 families to make sure everyone gets their cards.  Just PM me with your child's info and favorite character!


----------



## rogattdm

Hi!  My DD4 and all of our family is taking a vacation to Disney and would love a postcard from Disney saying how excited they are to have her visit.  We leave Sept 19 -26th.  I also would love to repay the favor while I am there.  If you want to be my Fairy Godmailer to my daughter please PM me.

If you need a Fairy Godmailer, please PM too.

Thanks!


----------



## rogattdm

Someone was gracious enough to say that they'd "adopt" my daughter and I want to pay it forward.  I would be happy to send a postcard to anyone who PM's me.  What a great idea to keep the Disney Magic alive!


----------



## goofytetreault

I am leaving tomorrow for the world and have room for 5 cards. PM me if interested, sorry about the delay, my trip kind of sneeked up on me this week!


----------



## rogattdm

Where is the mailbox located in the MK?  Thanks!


----------



## PrncessA

My son just recieved his postcard and his reaction was FANTASTIC more than I could have hoped! He is showing it to everyone and since he can't read he just keeps pointing out his name and saying how "Donald" sent it to him. 

I would LOVE to send a few out!!! Since this is our first trip I don't want to commit to to many and dissapoint. I think I can manage 5-7 kids just fine. Just pm me your addy and a few possible characters!!


----------



## KelseyLaPerle

I would be overjoyed (okay, really, I'm doing this for my daughter, right?!) to get a postcard from Mickey Mouse in anticipation of our upcoming trip.  She had a mild obsession with MM and has NO idea that he's not "real" yet - it would be magical to see her face when she reads a special note just from him.  If anyone has extra time to send a postcard our way anytime soon (our trip is in 2 months) please let me know and I'll give you our address.  Also, I would be happy to return the favor during our trip (wouldn't your child love a "it was so nice hanging out with you" postcard from their favorite Disney character?!)
~Kelsey


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

KelseyLaPerle said:


> I would be overjoyed (okay, really, I'm doing this for my daughter, right?!) to get a postcard from Mickey Mouse in anticipation of our upcoming trip.  She had a mild obsession with MM and has NO idea that he's not "real" yet - it would be magical to see her face when she reads a special note just from him.  If anyone has extra time to send a postcard our way anytime soon (our trip is in 2 months) please let me know and I'll give you our address.  Also, I would be happy to return the favor during our trip (wouldn't your child love a "it was so nice hanging out with you" postcard from their favorite Disney character?!)
> ~Kelsey



??

he is real.

I saw him.


----------



## toomanynicks

i will be bringing the family on their first trip to WDW sept 18-25.. and will be able to send some postcards..


----------



## laborrn2

I'm hoping  "rogattdm" can mail for us on her trip ( I pm'd her).   We are going Oct 14-17 if anyone needs a fairy Godmailer after that......let me know!!


----------



## Stitch76

rogattdm said:


> Where is the mailbox located in the MK?  Thanks!



I'd like to know this too! This is such a cute idea. I would love to do this for our trip next year, and send a little magic to someone else!


----------



## msufan

Our family is heading to Disney 9/2-9/6. I would be happy to mail out a few postcards, if someone would tell me where to mail them. Is there a particular PO Box to put them in or can you just mail them from your hotel? Just PM me with the info by tomorrow evening (Sept 1).  I would also just love someone to mail my little ones postcards thanking them for visiting and how much fun they had. I should have thought of this before, but didn't. Oh well, there is always next time. Please just PM me if you can help me out with this. Thanks so much.


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

Stitch76 said:


> I'd like to know this too! This is such a cute idea. I would love to do this for our trip next year, and send a little magic to someone else!




The mailbox is in front of town hall.


----------



## cuppycake

We still have room for 2 or 3 more families!!  I've only heard from 3 so far....


We'll be there Sept 25-Oct 3 and can't wait to send out postcards again!  It's a highlight of my trip  

Doesn't have to be for little kids...can be for big kids, too


----------



## Dylan_&_Blake's_mom

We will be leaving Sept. 26th for the world and I would LOVE for my boys to get a postcard. I've never done this before so it would be something different and really cool for them. If anyone can help please pm me and I'll send the info you need. I would be happy to return the favor when we go if someone needs it. We will be there from Sept. 28th-Oct.7th. THanks


----------



## MamaJen

I know this late but I'm hoping to catch someone right before they leave within the next couple of days. We are leaving for our trip on Sept 11 so if anyone is able to send a post card to my daughter and son in NY from Mickey Mouse or anyone from the gang it would be greatly appreciated. Just PM me and I'll send you the information. Thank you.

If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer I would love to do it. We will be in Disney from September 17-21. Just PM the information.


----------



## mickeymedic

This is such an awesome idea.  I have a neice and 2 nephews who will be going to WDW with me at the end of September.  I would love for them to each get a postcard from their favorite character.  If you are willing and able to do this, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## mickeymedic

If anyone needs a Fairy Godmailer for the above dates, please PM me.


----------



## Kimzl8

Hi, my daughter told me about this and I think this is awesome. We are going to do an all girls Disney trip. I am taking my 2 daughters (who are now adults) and my 9 yr granddaughter. We would love to have someone send her a postcard, and would be happy to pay it forward.   Thanks so much   18 more days til we leave.  Girls rock!


----------



## twanner

We will be at Disney from 9/28 - 10/3.  PM me if you're looking for a postcard!


----------



## KC78

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer to send my girls a postcard...maybe a MNSSHP postcard or invite or something. We will be at Disney Sept 20-26 so this would be for someone headed for Disney in the next week or 2. I would be very happy to pay it forward!!!! Please pm me if you are interested! Hope someone can help! Thank You!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2aiden

I have a question for those that are fairy godmailers.  I would love to do this for someone on our trip.  Do you get the actual characters to sign the postcards for the recipients?  Or do you handwrite it yourself?


----------



## Avonlady1001

Looks like there's no shortage of FGM's going when I'm going, but I'd like to pay it forward. So, if anyone needs a fairy godmailer, send me a PM.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

We would be happy to send out 2 or 3 postcards. Just pm me! 



mom2aiden said:


> I have a question for those that are fairy godmailers.  I would love to do this for someone on our trip.  Do you get the actual characters to sign the postcards for the recipients?  Or do you handwrite it yourself?



I just bought a postcard of the childs favorite character _(or if you can't find one--just Mickey & Minnie at WDW)_ Then, I forge a note in that character's handwriting. For some, I signed as many character names as I could fit! _(Usually when you buy an autograph book, it comes with stickers at the back that show you all the characters autographs)_

You could get the authentic characters to sign, but it just seems so hectic. And, I like to get the cards in the mail about as soon as I buy them! Have fun!


----------



## MamaJen

I completely forgot about doing this for my kids, so I was wondering if someone would be willing to send a postcard to my kids after the fact. Saying something like "we had such a great time," "thank you for visiting," "we loved seeing you and playing with you," ect. We will be returning from Florida on September 28. My family is sending out postcards when we are down there so we will be paying if foward. Please PM me if you are able to do this. Thank you!


----------



## Pixieflip

I know this is early, but we are heading to WDW Dec. 27 to Jan. 8 and would be glad to pass on the Pixie Dust to other families.  "It was great to see you" or "looking forward to your trip" or whatever your message might be.  PM me your info including favorite characters and names of recipients.


----------



## ammeador2

mom2aiden said:


> I have a question for those that are fairy godmailers. I would love to do this for someone on our trip. Do you get the actual characters to sign the postcards for the recipients? Or do you handwrite it yourself?


 
A friend of ours took a last minute trip and surprised me and my kids with postcards..She had Mickey and Tink sign them...

Last year I did all of my own, but I tried to make the signature look like the characters to the best of my ability. It's totally up to you!


----------



## djblu883

I'll be down at WDW Oct 24-Nov1 .I'd be glad to be a fairy Godmailer. Pm me with chil's name,age, favorite character and anything else you might want included.I've done this several times and it's so much fun!!


----------



## mom2aiden

I will be in the world 11/29 - 12/5.  I would love to be a fairy godmailer to a few kids!  I'll do 3-5, just send me a PM!


----------



## dixiefriend

Anyone going down within the next week or so? Would love it if I could get a fairy godmailer (god I love that)! I would love to return thefavor as well..Pm...
Thanks!


----------



## RaynTosca

We'll be at WDW at the tail end of October.  We'd be willing to mail-out about 5 postcards for folks arriving mid-Nov to December-ish.  Just PM.

Also, if anybody that will be there in the month of September would like to volunteer to mail two post cards for our daughters (3 & 5), please PM.

Ray


----------



## 1971DBday

Is anyone going to CRT that would be willing to get an autograph from Cinderella on a postcard and send to my DD(3)?  She can't wait to go to BBB and then go see her favorite princess.  In fact she reminds people that her name is Princess Cinderella H every day!  I will be more then happy to pay it forward when we go in Nov/Dec.!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

weHEARTmickey said:


> We would be happy to send out 2 or 3 postcards. Just pm me!



Okay, I have 4 postcards to send out, so I'm going to "close" my offer!  I'm so excited to do this & I wish all of you a wonderful trip.  Angela


----------



## ammeador2

1971DBday said:


> Is anyone going to CRT that would be willing to get an autograph from Cinderella on a postcard and send to my DD(3)? She can't wait to go to BBB and then go see her favorite princess. In fact she reminds people that her name is Princess Cinderella H every day! I will be more then happy to pay it forward when we go in Nov/Dec.!


 

I am going Oct 2-10 I could do this for you if you still it. Just PM me the info!


----------



## DisneyMum4

We did this last year and the kids loved it. We are willing to send 6 post cards out this year as well. Would someone be willing to send our 3 kids one? We are leaving September 26th?

Look forward to making kids smile!


----------



## ilovedisneytoo

What a fantastic idea. I have never heard of this before. I will have to remember this for our next trip.


----------



## RaynTosca

RaynTosca said:


> We'll be at WDW at the tail end of October.  We'd be willing to mail-out about 5 postcards for folks arriving mid-Nov to December-ish.  Just PM.



 We have our FGM.   Thanks to WeHEARTMickey! 

Offer still stands for folks that would like cards to be sent out late October.

{If you still need more posts to PM, just go to the Test Forum, there's a couple of threads there with folks working through their 10.}

Ray


----------



## Dylan_&_Blake's_mom

ANyone able to be a fairy godmailer very soon???? We are leaving in 18 days but I would love to have this done for my boys. If anyone will be there shortly I would greatly appreciate it and I will return the favor.


----------



## taychase1015

I will be going to Disney September 12-20 and would be glad to help send out about 5.  I have not read this entire board, could someone explain to me exactly how this works.  

If you would like me to send a few out, please PM me.


----------



## niasmom

We will be there 10/25-10/31, if you need a fairy godmailer please let me know and I can help you out.

Michelle


----------



## kkmauch

We'll be going to WDW in October and are looking for two postcards to be sent to the girls getting them excited. Is anyone able to send princess themed postcards in the next 1-3 weeks?

They're favorite princesses are Aurora and Belle. They will be doing to the lunch at CRT and breakfast in Norway with the princesses.

I can share more information by PM if anyone is able to help.

Thanks!


----------



## niasmom

DisneyMum4 said:


> We did this last year and the kids loved it. We are willing to send 6 post cards out this year as well. Would someone be willing to send our 3 kids one? We are leaving September 26th?
> 
> Look forward to making kids smile!



I just sent you a PM.

Thanks,


----------



## taychase1015

kkmauch said:


> We'll be going to WDW in October and are looking for two postcards to be sent to the girls getting them excited. Is anyone able to send princess themed postcards in the next 1-3 weeks?
> 
> They're favorite princesses are Aurora and Belle. They will be doing to the lunch at CRT and breakfast in Norway with the princesses.
> 
> I can share more information by PM if anyone is able to help.
> 
> Thanks!



If you want to send me a PM with your information, I will be glad to help.


----------



## AnastasiaTremaine

kkmauch said:


> We'll be going to WDW in October and are looking for two postcards to be sent to the girls getting them excited. Is anyone able to send princess themed postcards in the next 1-3 weeks?
> 
> They're favorite princesses are Aurora and Belle. They will be doing to the lunch at CRT and breakfast in Norway with the princesses.
> 
> I can share more information by PM if anyone is able to help.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey!  We're having dinner with the Princesses at Akershus on the 20th; I can definitely get two princess postcards out to your girls that week, if that works for you!  Send me a PM & I'll be happy to pass on some magic to your girls!

Also, I posted a while back (and picked up a couple kids to send cards to - can still do a couple more, if anyone is interested), but if anyone is going in the next couple days/week (our trip is Sept 20-25th), I would LOVE to have a couple of postcards for my two kiddos from Mickey & Minnie.  I'll even record their reactions and upload it to YouTube so you can SEE the magic you're creating for two darling kiddos! 

Thanks so much - I just love whoever came up with this idea!


----------



## Tinatoo

Would like to be a fairy godmailer will sent 5-6 cards can be adjusted if you need seperate ones for kids,  looking for FGM for my DS and DD and my niece.  We fly out on 19 Sept.


----------



## MrsAlly

This is such a great thing

How soon is too soon to sign up??

I'm going December 1st to 7th and would be more than willing to send out a couple of post cards for a few kids

I'd love if I could get one a few weeks before that for my 3year old (Cinderella, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Jasmine are her favorites) and my 18month old (who likes the pooh gang)  we are also going to breakfasts to see all of the above so I think they would love it very much!!


----------



## RaynTosca

taychase1015 said:


> I have not read this entire board, could someone explain to me exactly how this works.



Ah, young one, as was told to me by those who came before me and has been passed down from FGM to FGM, you need but five simple things:

1) The name of the recipient(s).  These are typically children, but the legends also tell of elders that have received these tokens of events that are yet to be.

2) The location that the cards are to be sent to.  The cards may have a magic about them, but they still need a valid address and sufficient postage.

3) What character(s) or scene(s) should be on the cards.  FGM's are magical, but they are not psychic.

4) What message should be on the card(s).  The wisdom from item #3 must be abided by again.

5) What character(s) should sign the card.  The FGM will do their best to obtain the signature directly, but not all FGM's can journey between multiple parks in one day and may have to resort to channeling the desired character(s) to apply ink to paper.


Ray


----------



## MrsKreamer

Just letting yall know that I am going to the World next week.  I will be FGM to the first 3 people who PM me.  Please include your name, address, the recipient's name and what character they like and what the message should say.

Trying to spread pixie dust!
MrsKreamer


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Got my five Fairy Godkiddos.  Look in your mailboxes in about two weeks.


----------



## popisme

I have an URGENT request....

I had a Fairygodmailer  sending the 4 girls going on our trip postcards but I am afraid that something might have come up and she was not able to get them sent. SOOOO is there anyone going REALLY soon that would be willing to send out 4 postcards for me......  PM me if you are able and I will get back to you with the details.


Also we are going to Disney World October 4th thru the 9th and would be willing to spread a little magic.  PM me with the details.....



THANK YOU in Advance anyone that is able to help!!


----------



## idieh

We had so much fun being Fairy Godmailers last year,  we want to do it again!  

We will be in WDW from 10/13 - 10/22.  We are willing to be Fairy Godmailers to the first three families who PM us! 

Please send us your childs name, their favorite character and your address and we will see that they receive a little magic!!  

So that we can sprinkle as much pixie dust as possible, we will send one postcard per household.

Doug


----------



## joshcamp

I would love to have someone send my kids a card.  This would really make there day.  We would also like to send a card to 3 families while we are at WDW.  We will be there Oct 3-12.  

Just PM us.

Thanks all,


----------



## MaMaSiBs

I would love to have a postcard sent to my daughter and nephew before we go to Disney. I am new to this, so not too sure how it works, but if someone is able to we are leaving on September 30th. Thank you


----------



## kaliope

I would love to pay it forward and be a fairy godmailer for 3 families as well--just PM me!


----------



## tadamom

I would love to have some cards sent to my DS, DD & Dniece and Dnephew.  We leave in 20 days....just shoot me a pm if you can do this for me!  Thanks!

I plan to pay it forward while we are there but I will take pm's just before we leave!


----------



## DisneyCatMom

I'm turning to my fellow Disney lovers for help! I'm asking for a slightly different take on the traditional godmother card. 
My DS10's 5th grade class is asking for postcards to be mailed to their class. They hope to receive a card from each 50 states. Well, shouldn't Disney be declared its own state?!!
I know they would be totally surprised and just love receiving a card from the World. 
Please pm me if you can help us out.
Thanks!


----------



## NoahsMommy3

Hello Everyone!!!
I am new to this but have been a lurker for a while now! We are leaving in 3 weeks (October 9th) for a week stay at the World! I would LOVE to have a FGM for my 3 year old son before we go. If anyone will be there soon and will be willing to send him a postcard, I would be forever greatful! I'd love to have something like this for his scrapbook! If anyone is willing to help, PLEASE pm me! I'm more than willing to pass on the magic to the 1st 3 families that pm me! We will be there October 10th-17th so if I can help...let me know!!!
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## abirdd

Okay - I totally got sidetracked doing our Grand Gathering dining needs, that I forgot about our FGM requests 

Are there any FGMs headed down to WDW in the next couple of weeks, who would not mind doing two postcards headed up here to Canada??  One is for two little girls (my nieces, ages 4 and 11) and the other is for two little boys (mine, ages 3 and 1).  If yes, please let me know 

As always, I am ready to don my FGM hat and share some   We will be down at WDW starting on December 9th.  If you need a FGM for late December, January or February (for those in Canada or Intl), let me know.  Once I confirm you are one of my three - I will PM you back for the details I will need.


----------



## Aunt Michelle

abirdd - If you have had any FGM respond yet, I'll be heading down to the World on the 26th and staying through the 2nd. I'd be happy to get some postcards out for your little ones. If you still need a FGM - PM me with the specifics! 

Michelle


----------



## HELPDESKGUY

I need a FGM for 4 kids we are going 11-7 - 11-21.....

I will do the same for someone in need please PM.

thanks


----------



## RNsteph

I am taking my daughter, Aurora, to WDW for her 4th birthday. We will be there from 10/21-10/28. She would love love love a postcard from the princesses telling her how glad they are that she will be visiting them for her birthday.  If anyone can help me out please let me know! I would be glad to do the same for someone else while I am there. Thanks so much!!

~Stephanie from Ohio


----------



## ammeador2

RNsteph said:


> I am taking my daughter, Aurora, to WDW for her 4th birthday. We will be there from 10/21-10/28. She would love love love a postcard from the princesses telling her how glad they are that she will be visiting them for her birthday.  If anyone can help me out please let me know! I would be glad to do the same for someone else while I am there. Thanks so much!!
> 
> ~Stephanie from Ohio


 

Hi I can do that for you if you'd like. I will be there 10/2-10/10 if that will work for you..


----------



## RNsteph

That would be great!! How can I get my info to you?


----------



## ammeador2

RNsteph said:


> That would be great!! How can I get my info to you?


 

You need to get 10 posts in any forum...once you do that you can send me a private message.


----------



## RNsteph




----------



## RaynTosca

ammeador2 said:


> You need to get 10 posts in any forum...once you do that you can send me a private message.


There's a couple of threads in the Test forums where folks are posting just to get their ten.

Ray


----------



## mom2cookies

I have 2 postcards ( 1 mulan & 1 Aurora) left over.  IF you would like an FGM send me a PM by Friday September 25th
I will post as soon as i receive first pm.
Send details in original PM if pm is sent friday :0 )


Taken  I already have the first ( and second) reply.


----------



## mickeyfan1973

We will be visiting from 11/29 - 12/10 and would love my kids to receive a note from the world.  If anyone is willing to send a card to Canada please send me a PM.  

I would be willing to do this for 3 other families who would like to get wishes from the World.  Just send me a PM, and let me know what to say!! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## niasmom

mickeyfan1973 said:


> We will be visiting from 11/29 - 12/10 and would love my kids to receive a note from the world.  If anyone is willing to send a card to Canada please send me a PM.
> 
> I would be willing to do this for 3 other families who would like to get wishes from the World.  Just send me a PM, and let me know what to say!!
> 
> Thanks so much.



I just sent you a PM. Let me know if I can help you out. We are there 10/25-10/31.

Michelle


----------



## mickeyfan1973

niasmom said:


> I just sent you a PM. Let me know if I can help you out. We are there 10/25-10/31.



That's great...I just sent you a PM with the details.  

Thank you so much.


----------



## popisme

We will be going to The most Magical Place on Earth on October 4th....  I would love to send out some pixie dust magic while we are there.  

If you need messages sent during that time please PM me with your details.......


We are willing to do at least 5 postcards...


----------



## BridetobeDisney

Hi, I'm looking for a fairy godmailer that's going in early Nov. We are going Dec. 5-12. My son is 2 and he loves Mickey and Pluto. 


I would love to be a fairy godmailer during our trip. If you are going at the end of Dec or January and need someone to send a postcard, i would love to send your child one. Just PM me your info.


----------



## quinns-mommy

Ok, so I know I"m last minute at this  but... I didn't even know people did this sort of thing!! This is absolutely the best idea out there. My hubby and I are taking our DS(5) to Disney for our 1st Family Trip, and it's a total suprise to him. He has absolutely no idea!!! I would love for someone to send him a card. We are going to be there 10-12 through 10/18. Please message me if someone is able!!!


----------



## Megkel

We will be going to the world next weekend  and I would love to send someone a postcard. PM me and let me know!


----------



## jaydoe

Hello...  

I would love to be a fairy god mother for at least 3 families!!  I will be going from October 15-24.  If anyone would like a postcard sent from WDW.....please PM with all the info.

My friend just let me know about this thread.  This is a really cute idea!!  I love it!


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

BridetoBeDisney,
I will PM you some information on our group.  We are going in January and I could use your services.  

If anyone is looking for postcards to be mailed in the middle of January 2010, PM me your info.  We can do 10 cards.  

Thanks!


----------



## poohbear158

My family will be in the World on Oct 18 - 24 and I would love to be a fairy godmailer .  I would love to spread a little magic for up to 3 families that would like a post card mailed to their little ones.  PM me with your details.

If someone will be in the World in the next few weeks and would be willing to mail my princess a Mickey post card, please PM me.  Since we leave on the 18th, I would like to get it at least a few days before we leave.  TIA


----------



## BridetobeDisney

We are visiting the World on Dec. 5 through the 12. I'd love for someone that going in Nov. to send my son a postcard. He's 2 1/2 so he definitely is at a stage where he enjoys getting mail, especially from Mickey. So if you would like to send Tyson a postcard please PM me. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## RaynTosca

The five slots we had are filled.  Look for your postcards in early Nov!.

Ray


----------



## Avonlady1001

poohbear158 said:


> My family will be in the World on Oct 18 - 24 and I would love to be a fairy godmailer .  I would love to spread a little magic for up to 3 families that would like a post card mailed to their little ones.  PM me with your details.
> 
> If someone will be in the World in the next few weeks and would be willing to mail my princess a Mickey post card, please PM me.  Since we leave on the 18th, I would like to get it at least a few days before we leave.  TIA



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

First off, thanks to our fairy godmailer.  My boys loved their cards!  

Second, we mailed our cards Wednesday so if you were on our list, you should be getting your card early next week if you haven't already gotten it.  Seems like postcards take forever to get home from the WORLD.

Third, we will be taking a short trip and visiting Disney the first week of November and have a couple postcard openings.  If you'd like a card, please PM me.

Dawn


----------



## 3boys4me

I would love a card for my boys. Just one card addressed to all three would be great. We will be in Disney November 19-28. If there is anyone that can help us out I would love it. Please pm me if you can help. Thanks


----------



## auralia

looking for a fairy god mailer for my neice and my daughter (they are at different address, but if i had to pick i'd send one to my neice first as she is older and would understand it much better than my 2.5 year old).  we are leaving on oct 14/15 

I can do some post cards (where do you mail them out btw when you are on property?) oct 15-23rd is when we will be there.

tnks


----------



## Jasperann

This is an amazing idea.  I'm going in March 9-15, it is the first time for all of my kids (13, 6, 5, and 3) and my cousin (18).  I will have to come back here and sign up to send some while we are there.  Is there a post box on the property?  Since it is my first time going in over 20 years, about how much are the post cards?  (We are budgeting everything, and I'd like to include enough money to send to a couple family's)  

I'm not sure I have enough post right now for PMs so I might have to come back in January or something.  

I know I have tons of questions... I kinda feel like I am asking so much that I'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## Granna4679

We will be @ Disneyworld Oct 24 - Nov 1.  If anyone will be there in the next two weeks and would be willing, please PM me and I will give you the details.  I have granddaughters that are 2 and 4.  They would love receiving a postcard prior to their trip.  It is the first trip for both....


----------



## absmom2

poohbear158 said:


> My family will be in the World on Oct 18 - 24 and I would love to be a fairy godmailer .  I would love to spread a little magic for up to 3 families that would like a post card mailed to their little ones.  PM me with your details.
> 
> If someone will be in the World in the next few weeks and would be willing to mail my princess a Mickey post card, please PM me.  Since we leave on the 18th, I would like to get it at least a few days before we leave.  TIA



Sending you a pm


----------



## absmom2

We will be at WDW the end of October.  If you could use some pixie dust, I'd love to help out!  I'll mail to the first 3 families that pm me.

Also, if anyone will be there in the next week or so, I'd love to have a card for my kids.

TIA


----------



## Vickie46

Is anyone going this week that could mail one postcard out to my daughter?  I did this several years ago and she just asked me why did Mickey or someone not mail me a card for this trip?  I felt terrible I didn't get on it...  Can someone help me?  I will return the favor when we go!

sch17@bellsouth.net

thanks a million!

Vickie


----------



## peekinglemer

We leave tomorrow absmom2.  Will send them out on our first few nights!


----------



## tadamom

My family and I are leaving next Wednesday for Disney and while I didn't find a Fairy Godmailer here...I am willing to do postcards for several children (up to 5)....pm me if you need one!


----------



## TweedleDee

We have a family trip planned 11/27 - 12/6.   My daughter and neice would be so thrilled to get a postcard from one of the characters.  If anyone is interested in being a fairy godmailer, it would make our day.  

Also,  I would be more than happy to return the favor while we are in Disney.  Please PM me if you could be a fairy godmailer for us, or if you are looking for one.

Thanks,
Diana


----------



## Charlefours

Hi,

Forgive me, I am new to the DisBoards and just heard about the Fairy Godmailers reading a PTR. My question is, how soon should I post a request to have one sent to my daughter? We are not going until September 2010--it will be her first trip.

Thank you,
Stephanie


----------



## lbuzz52

we will be arriving Oct 27.  
i've already had a generous DIS'er offer to mail me cards but would like to mail to some while i am there. 
I'll take 4 pm's
fair warning though- i can't master mickey handwriting or anything like that!


----------



## Granna4679

We will be going Oct 24 - Nov 1.  I already have one child on my list but would be happy to send a postcard to 2 others.  If you need one for a trip in November, PM me.


I have filled all the places now.  I have 5 so that is probably my limit for this trip.  I hope all of you that haven't found one will find a fair godmailer.  

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

I leave EARLY tomorrow morning, but if anyone wants me to send something, pm me by tonights and I will!


----------



## Granna4679

Granna4679 said:


> We will be @ Disneyworld Oct 24 - Nov 1.  If anyone will be there in the next two weeks and would be willing, please PM me and I will give you the details.  I have granddaughters that are 2 and 4.  They would love receiving a postcard prior to their trip.  It is the first trip for both....



Bumping and hoping for a response....it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## melliemelo

Is there anybody who will be there with in the next week (or is there now) that could send my little girls a postcard?  They love the princesses and it would mean so much to them (and me!) to get a special note in the mail.


----------



## AmberI

Hi everyone, hope you all are having a good Monday! I would love to find someone that would be willing to send two post cards, one for my kids and one to my sisters kids (first trip) Our trip is in Nov. 

Thank you


----------



## auralia

will be there oct 14 to oct 23 if someone needs some fairy dust.  First five people? how do i send mail btw? just bring it to the front desk or are there easily locatable mail boxes?

I have my 5 people to mail too so I'm done if someone is going in the next few days i'd love to have one scent for me. would probably need to be mailed by the 9th to make it.


----------



## jen42002

We were the recipient of a wonderful postcard from our fairy godmailer cuppycake. We will be at WDW from Oct 10-17. If anyone is looking for a fairy godmailer during that time (up to 5 cards), please pm me. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilygracesmom

Hello!!
We are taking our daughter (5) for her frist trip from Feb 10-16. We will be giving her the trip as a Christmas gift. 

Is there anyone going over Christmas that could mail her a card?

I would be more than happy to send some when we are down in Feb.

PM me and let me know!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess27

Hello! I am taking my family on our first trip and my friends family is going with us. I am looking for someone that can mail us a postcard for my girls


----------



## jen42002

jen42002 said:


> We were the recipient of a wonderful postcard from our fairy godmailer cuppycake. We will be at WDW from Oct 10-17. If anyone is looking for a fairy godmailer during that time (up to 5 cards), please pm me.
> 
> Thanks!



I have reached the limit of cards that I can send (and then some) due to also mailing some to my kid's friends. I will confirm with you by pm shortly.


----------



## emmocakeysari

We will be there in November (9th-14th)...pm me and I will send 10 to the first people that send me one!


----------



## jarendt

I was wondering if anyone is interested in sending two postcards for my girls, to help get them excited for our upcoming trip.  

We havent told the girls yet, so we plan on telling them the night the postcards arrive.

Please let me know if you are able to send two cards anytime in the next few weeks.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## milleali

Is anyone there now or going in the next week that would like be my childrens FairyGodmailer?  We leave on the 27th and they are excited but I think a postcard from Disney would just set them off.


----------



## lbuzz52

Looking for a FG to surprise my niece before her trip (she arrives Nov 8).


Also, i still have a couple of slots if anyone needs one- we will be there Oct 27-Nov 4

please pm me for either


----------



## thecapells

I know I'm a bit late but we're heading down for our 1st MNSHHP at Halloween!
Is anyone going next week and willing to send my 3 little ones (7,5, and 2) some mail?
Please PM me if interested...


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

We will be at the parks from Nov 29 - Dec 6.  I am willing to be a Fairy Godmother for up to 5 families.  I can even try and track down some Xmas at Disney postcards.

Just PM me!


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer who is going soon!  We just booked our trip for December and it's a gift so the kids don't know yet....if anyone could send one Mickey card to my 3 littles I would so appreciate it!

I am also willing to send out 5 cards to the first 5 who contact me....we are going December 12 - December 19th....super excited!


----------



## Ricky's Girl

ILuvTinkerbelle said:


> I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer who is going soon!  We just booked our trip for December and it's a gift so the kids don't know yet....if anyone could send one Mickey card to my 3 littles I would so appreciate it!
> 
> I am also willing to send out 5 cards to the first 5 who contact me....we are going December 12 - December 19th....super excited!



*I'm going Nov. 5 -10. I'd be happy to send a card to your 3 little ones. Just pm me with the info. Susie*

*I'm also willing to send some other cards out if anyone needs them. *


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thanks Susie!  I just PMd you our info!  Anyone out there want me to send some!  I loved doing this on our last few trips so please let me know!


----------



## Ricky's Girl

ILuvTinkerbelle said:


> Thanks Susie!  I just PMd you our info!  Anyone out there want me to send some!  I loved doing this on our last few trips so please let me know!



*I did get your pm and we're all set. I tried pm'ing you back but I'm not sure if it went through. Just wanted you to know I did get your info and I'll be mailing the card around the 5th of Nov.*


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Yes I did get and thank you so much!  They are going to be sooo happy!


----------



## Dramamama

I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer.  We will be in WDW Nov 27- Dec 6 . DS8 and DD6, first trip to WDW. I would appreciate it! 

I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for other families who will be there in Dec. 


Thanks


----------



## Ricky's Girl

Dramamama said:


> I am looking for a Fairy Godmailer.  We will be in WDW Nov 27- Dec 6 . DS8 and DD6, first trip to WDW. I would appreciate it!
> 
> I would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for other families who will be there in Dec.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Dramamama - I'm going the 5th - 10th of Novemeber and I'd be happy to be a FGM for your DS and DD. Just pm me with your info. Susie


----------



## mommyof3princess27

Im going NEXT October 24th so if anyone wants a postcard mailed I will mail up to 5...first come first served


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

I just wanted to add that we will be there from Dec 12 until Dec 18 of this year if anyone wants one send!  PM me your info!


----------



## Tinker Pam

Would love for someone to send one to my 7 year old DS- we are going on first trip Nov 30 - Dec 8 but it won't let me PM anyone due to me not having 10 posts. can you pm me and let me reply if anyone is willing to be his FGM.


----------



## divanicki75

So I'm not really sure how this works, but I have 2 LO's (3 & 5) and our friends that are going with us have 2 LO's (18 mos & 4).  Is anyone willing to send FG postcards to them?  We go December 2-6 & they are going December 1-7.  Since we're a little over a month out, I thought it would be perfect timing.

Also, I don't mind FGing a couple of people if y'all tell me what I'm suppose to do.  THANKS!!


----------



## Mom2Ben02

I am hoping someone can help us!

We had plans to go to WDW in January, but most likely that is out now.  My husband lost his job yesterday...10 days after I found out we were having a new baby.

I am hoping someone who will be at the World near Christmas can send my little boy (7) and little girl (5) postcards.  They do not know about the baby, and I think that will be a cool way to tell them.  It might make them feel a little bit better - a teeny bit, anyway!!!


----------



## BrandiP

I'd love to send your two little ones something! Send me a PM. We'll be there right before Christmas so it should get to you just before the holiday!


----------



## Jessje

Would there be anyone willing to send out a card to my 2 little boys, with Mickey on it, we live in Belgium, and I'm willing to cover any stampcosts through paypal. We're going in January and I would like them to receive a card with something along the lines of we can't wait for you to come. They're still young, but my oldest one (2,5) is in love with mickey and it would make a great addition to his babybook. 

Ofcourse when we are in Disney in January/february I'm more then willing to send out a couple of card to anyone who wants it


----------



## Dramamama

Jessje, I would love to send something to your boys. We will be in WDW the beginning of Dec. Just PM your info to me.


----------



## *Wish*Upon*A*Star*

I'd love it if someone would like to be a FG for my kiddos!  I have three kids - DS (4), DD (2), and DD (2).  One postcard for all three would be more than enough...  Our trip dates are November 29th to December 9th.  Also, we are going with friends who have a DD (3).  If you wouldn't mind sending one to her, too, that would be wonderful!

And - if anyone would like me to be FG for their kids, let me know!  I can do up to five...

Thanks!


----------



## auralia

I never managed to find someone one to fairy godmailer me but i did do 5 of them myself.  My daugher now misses mickey mouse (she's almost 3) and asks if we can "go back and visit him".  She would be so excited if someone would send her a glad you came post card w/ him on it.  If anyone is willing please send me a PM i wish i had had the hindsight to send one before we left.


----------



## IslandAdventure4

We are going to DW on Tuesday, if anyone would like us to send a postcard send me a PM with the information and I will be sure to send one out while we are down there.


----------



## Tinker Pam

Will be in DW Nov 30- Dec 8.
Willing to send post card or Christmas Card (your choice) to the first 5 that PM.


----------



## forever-sunshine

We'll be there Nov 5-11.  I will take the first 5 PM that I get


----------



## Mrs D

Hi all!

I'm looking for a FGM to send a card. If you will be there the last week of November or first week of December and would be willing to send a card, please PM me.

BTW, we'll be there 12/11-12/18. I will send 4 cards to the first DISers to PM.

Thanks!


----------



## koolaidmoms

We will be in WDW Dec. 6-15 and will be willing to send out 5 postcards to the first 5 that PM me.


----------



## 4disneyfreakazoids

I'm on my way down right now!  I'll send postcards to the first 5 that PM me!


----------



## ashleyd725@hotmail.c

Hi we will be down there Dec 6th-12th and I would love for my kids to get postcards anytime before that. I have DS 4 who LOVES Toy Story and DD 1 who loves any of the princesses.

If anyone has any can help out I would be more than happy to pay it forward. 
Thanks


----------



## bmartin1206

Mrs D said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking for a FGM to send a card. If you will be there the last week of November or first week of December and would be willing to send a card, please PM me.
> 
> BTW, we'll be there 12/11-12/18. I will send 4 cards to the first DISers to PM.
> 
> Thanks!



I'll be there Dec 4th thru the 11th if you want to PM me with info. We're practically neighbors. I'm traveling from Indianapolis.


----------



## bmartin1206

We'll be there December 4th-11th if anybody would like a post card mailed after that date. PM me with specifics.


----------



## toothwasher4528

We will be there Nov 28- Dec 3! If someone would like a postcard. First 5 to pm me with details. I would love for my girls to get postcards before or after our trip dd8 and dd4.


----------



## VirataMama4

Hi we're going to be in DW Nov.27-30 and I had a 
FGM  that sent cards to my 2 boys but for some reason my oldest daughter's hasn't shown up!  I'm hoping someone who is at DW now or will be within the next week would send her one It would be greatly appreciated

Thank you!


----------



## bsusanmb

I need a FG for my dear granddaughter seen on the left.  We will be taking her to WDW 12/11-12/18.  She is 4 and LOVES the princesses.  I will be happy to pay it forward..
Please PM me if you can send a card to her.  Thanks so much
Susan


----------



## toothwasher4528

bsusanmb said:


> I need a FG for my dear granddaughter seen on the left.  We will be taking her to WDW 12/11-12/18.  She is 4 and LOVES the princesses.  I will be happy to pay it forward..
> Please PM me if you can send a card to her.  Thanks so much
> Susan



Did you want a card before? I will be there Nov 28th-Dec 3?


----------



## bearlyanne

I owe three members on this site an apology. I  agreed to be a fairy godmother in May and I didn't fall thru on my duties. I was in a serious car crash and nothing has been the same since. I should have made sure that someone else sent out the cards, but I completely forgot about it until today (almost six months later)when I finally unpacked a suitcase from the trip. I am so sorry! I feel horrible that I missed out on spreading some of the Dis Magic and that I let some little kids down. I hope that you all had amazing vacations, despite the fact that the letters from Mickey were not there.


----------



## Halloween Baby

I am looking for a fairy godmailer for our upcoming trip on 12/11... my ds is 6 and would really love a postcard from mickey!  Anyone willing to do this for me, please pm me!

Also, I will gladly send postcards out while I'm there as well, so pm me if you would like a card sent to you!


----------



## annakate27

Just found this post and I would love to have a FG send a postcard to my DD age 3 Zoe for our upcoming trip Dec 6th.  I can return the favor when we are down there!


----------



## alison91501

My family and I are going to Disney Dec 13-17.  I always try and be a fairy godmailer for 5 kids.  PM me your info and your child's favorite character and/or ride if these dates work for you.


----------



## TammyA

We arrive in WDW on 11/24 and we would be glad to send out a few cards.  Just PM me with the child's name, address, favorite character and anything specific you want on the postcard.  Now that my kids are older, they really enjoy "paying it forward".


----------



## meggymouse

I'd love to be a FG, I'll be there Nov20-22. PM with info. This is my first time so tell me how it works, do I send it from disney? Or just get the postcards there, we are staying at FW cabins


----------



## kellyg403

Am looking for FG mailing for my two nephews and a neice..they will be in the world Dec 12-17.  We will be there the week before and I would be glad to send out any postcards to those whose trip is farther away..just pm me the details.  DN's loves Cinderella...she is 4 and I wish we could have planned our trips to coincide so I could see her face when she met the real Cinderella!  

Any help greatly appreciated.  I would send the cards when I get there on the 6th but worried with holiday mailing they wouldn't receive them in time.

Thanks for all your help!
Kelly


----------



## pooh4evr

We are goin to be in WDW Dec9-19th and would be happy to send some cards out --just let me know all your info!!


----------



## pacrosby

Oh, I just tripped upon this thread...what a fabulous idea!!!  We are going 12/10 -16 for my 6 yr old's wish trip.  I have three other children 4-9.  I'd so appreciate a FG and would be MORE than happy to return the favor to others when we are there.  What do I do?  

Pamela


----------



## blyates

First time at disney for my daughter, me and her dad. I would LOVE a fairy godmailer. We will be there Dec 17-21st. I will pay it forward. . .

Thanks


----------



## brtls5

We will be in WDW from Nov. 23rd through Dec. 1st.  I would be willing to be a FG mailer to 3!  Please send me an email at:  brtls5@havilandtelco.com

Thanks


----------



## pacrosby

brtls5 said:


> We will be in WDW from Nov. 23rd through Dec. 1st.  I would be willing to be a FG mailer to 3!  Please send me an email at:  brtls5@havilandtelco.com
> 
> Thanks



I saw the above generous offer but I'm still a bit clueless as to how this works  (so sorry).  Do folks send a seperate one to each child or one to the whole family?  If it's to each child then since I have 4 kids and I guess I shouldn't contact the above poster.

Can someone clarify for me please?

Many thanx!

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607


----------



## divanicki75

pacrosby said:


> I saw the above generous offer but I'm still a bit clueless as to how this works  (so sorry).  Do folks send a seperate one to each child or one to the whole family?  If it's to each child then since I have 4 kids and I guess I shouldn't contact the above poster.
> 
> Can someone clarify for me please?
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607




Yes, if someone can explain how this works, I'd love to be a FGM while we are there 12/2- 12/6.  Are these supposed to be written as they're coming from us? from Mickey? from the Fairy Godmother?  etc etc...


----------



## 29apr00

Per child or each family is really up to the Fairy God Mailer.   I would PM the person and see which they choose.


We will be in the World 12/5 - 12/10 and can mail 5 postcards!   PM me with details if you would like us to mail for you!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I need a fairy Godmailer for my 3 girls please.  I am soooooo far behind, I forgot that I wanted to do this for them before we leave ( Nov 27th to Dec 13th).  Please PM me if your willing to help me out and make their day.

Thanks


----------



## E Ticket Ride

I am looking for FGM cards prior to our Christmas trip 12-20 to 12-28

Send to:
     Shelby - from Tinkerbell
     Rhonda - from Goofy

Please PM if you can help.  Will gladly send cards to first 10 who ask while we are there.

Thanks


----------



## E Ticket Ride

I am looking for FGM cards prior to our Christmas trip 12-20 to 12-28

Send to:
Shelby - from Tinkerbell
Rhonda - from Goofy

Please PM if you can help. Will gladly send cards to first 10 who ask while we are there.

Thanks


----------



## bsusanmb

Going to WDW 12/11 to 18th. will send cards out...pm me

Susan


----------



## dapoteete

We will be in the world 12/1 - 12/10. I would like a FGM from the Villians to JoAnn 

I am FGM to two but would be happy to be a FGM to a few more. PM me. 
Thanks, Donna


----------



## got2seemickey

We'll be leaving for WDW on this Sat. 11/14 until Sat. 11/21...We'd be more than happy to sprinkle a little pixie dust your way. We'll gladly be fairy-godmailers to the first 5 people who PM me, though I've never sent or received a PM before, so could someone tell me how it works??

-Nicole


----------



## Mrs D

divanicki75 said:


> Yes, if someone can explain how this works, I'd love to be a FGM while we are there 12/2- 12/6.  Are these supposed to be written as they're coming from us? from Mickey? from the Fairy Godmother?  etc etc...



When you agree to send a postcard to someone you get some info: name, addy, AGE,  when their upcoming WDW trip is (if applicable), fav character. 
The card usually comes from fav character or Mickey. If the fav character is Buzz, card could be Mickey saying Buzz is excited to meet you. It's really up to the sender how it's done. It's always wonderful & exciting no matter what!


----------



## pacrosby

I'm sure I'm too late to respond to the generous offers above so I guess I'll just put it out there.  We will be at WDW 12/10 - 12/16 for my son's Wish Trip.  I'd love a Fairy Godmailer for him and his three siblings and would be more than happy to do so for others.  Please PM me if you could do so for my kiddos OR would like me to do so for yours.

Many thanx...............this is such a great idea!

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607


----------



## got2seemickey

pacrosby, 

i'd be happy to do it for you, but could you send me a pm instead of me sending one to you? i just now figured out how to respond to the pm's that were send to me, but i still can't figure out how to start and send a new one! never thought i was all that computer illiterate...guess i better think again!


----------



## got2seemickey

Thanks, Mrs. D...Quick question though, how do you send a pm??


----------



## Mrs D

got2seemickey said:


> Thanks, Mrs. D...Quick question though, how do you send a pm??



Click on pacosby's name and a dropdown menu will appear. Then click on send a private message! PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## ashleighspeaks

We are going to be in Disney for our daughter's 5th birhday from Dec. 1st-Dec 6th. If someone could be a fairy godmother to our daughter, I would be glad to pay it forward to the first 3 that PM me.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Just anted to post again that I will be able to send out 4 more Fairy Godmailers the week of Dec 12-19th...PM me your info!


----------



## jennyleettu

I meant to sign up for this a long time ago and totally forgot.  Now I'm hoping it's not too late.  I'm looking for a FG for my DD and my niece, we are leaving for our first Disney trip 12/3/09.

I'll gladly mail out when we are there for the first 5 that PM me.  We will be there 12/3-12/8/09! 

Thanks!!


----------



## got2seemickey

Just wanted to update and let everyone know that I can't take anymore requests...we have plenty of people that will be receiving pixie dust from us! for those of you that i've talked with, i'll try to fill all requests within the first day or two of our trip. Have a wonderful time on your vacations! -Nicole


----------



## thefyshes

How magical!!!!  I would be looking for a Fairy Godmother for my DD & DS.  The catch is....we live in Canada.  We will be in WDW Jan 14-21, then cruising and would be happy to send 3 postcards.  Please PM me if you can help or need my help!

Thanks,  Melanie


----------



## MrsAlly

Melanie, I'd be more than willing to send to your kids, when you PM me with what you are looking for and the address I'll be able to see how much, I'll make sure to send them first class though since I'm not sure how postcard rate really works to another country, plus it's faster to do firstclass!

I'll be going the first week of December so that should be more than enough time for them to get it!

*Ally


thefyshes said:


> How magical!!!!  I would be looking for a Fairy Godmother for my DD & DS.  The catch is....we live in Canada.  We will be in WDW Jan 14-21, then cruising and would be happy to send 3 postcards.  Please PM me if you can help or need my help!
> 
> Thanks,  Melanie


----------



## WeLuvDaMouse

...that might be able to send my DD (7) a Cinderella postcard - inviting her to breakfast at the castle?  We leave 12-17 and will be doing CRT on 12-22.  

We'll be there from 12-17 thru 12-26 - can we send anyone a post card?


----------



## KateMW

How far in advance should I ask somebody to send something to my daughter? I would be happy to do 5 or so during our trip in Feb. {Feb. 3-10} which would work for Spring Break and President's Day trips I think.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

KateMW said:


> How far in advance should I ask somebody to send something to my daughter? I would be happy to do 5 or so during our trip in Feb. {Feb. 3-10} which would work for Spring Break and President's Day trips I think.



Does your dd know that your going?  If she already knows then I would be willing to send them out on our trip from 12/12 - 12/19  PM your info!

If it's a surprise then wait until it gets a bit closer if you don't want her to know, or hang onto the postcard I can send until your ready to tell her!

Let me know!  Sending pixie dust is great!


----------



## geauxpink63

4 weeks and counting!!

DD (age 2 1/2) first trip to DW and she would LOVE a postcard from Ariel or Cinderella. PM me if you are willing to send a card to us!!!

I am also willing to send out 5 postcards to the first 5 people who PM me.


----------



## monkey30

WeLuvDaMouse said:


> ...that might be able to send my DD (7) a Cinderella postcard - inviting her to breakfast at the castle?  We leave 12-17 and will be doing CRT on 12-22.
> 
> We'll be there from 12-17 thru 12-26 - can we send anyone a post card?



I would love a post card for my sons! That would be awesome!I am in Canada, it take a few weeks to get here so the timing would work out. I can't pm yet but soon! 

We will be going Jan 24-31st and can send out some post cards.


----------



## monkey30

KateMW said:


> How far in advance should I ask somebody to send something to my daughter? I would be happy to do 5 or so during our trip in Feb. {Feb. 3-10} which would work for Spring Break and President's Day trips I think.




I would be willing to send you one, we are going Jan 24th if we send it out ASAP u should get it. 

Pm me your info.


----------



## toothwasher4528

I will be at Disney 11/28-12/3! I can send out 4 more!


----------



## geauxpink63

I would like to take you up on your offer... I will PM you with more info 

Thanks for adding some extra magic to her 1st Disney vacation


----------



## Aunt Michelle

Will be at the Mouse's House December 6th - December 11th. I'll be happy to send 5 FGM cards. PM me with request including child's name(s), address, favorite character, and any special wording. 

Michelle


----------



## WeLuvDaMouse

monkey30 said:


> I would love a post card for my sons! That would be awesome!I am in Canada, it take a few weeks to get here so the timing would work out. I can't pm yet but soon!
> 
> We will be going Jan 24-31st and can send out some post cards.



I would be glad to send a postcard to your sons!  PM me their names and your address and what character you'd like for me to find a postcard of.


----------



## shopn24seven

Hello!!!

Any chance on getting a post card with some fairy dust inside? 
We leave on 12.5, for 5 days and I would LOVE it if my dd (10) could receive a post card. She is a very IMAGINATIVE child, who I believe will ALWAYS believe in Disney Magic. 

Who do I need to PM?

TYM!!!


----------



## mom2serena

I was hoping someone could mail postcards to my girls inviting them to the castle for breakfast.

We will be there Dec 12 thru Dec 19.

I will pass the favor along to others!  

Thanks!


----------



## sodashopsunshine

Hello! I wish there were fairy godmailers when I was a child. My mom used to send us letters post marked from town hall so they'd be there when we got home. I'd love to add a little pixie dust to your child's trip, or Christmas.


_____

*Full for now, if you REALLY need one PM me! *


----------



## meemousemom

Leaving in 6 days - 11/29-12/5!  I'll be happy to FGM to the first 5 that PM.  Please be sure to include name, address, fav character and if you'd like the postcard to be from the character or mickey.


----------



## henryclein

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this. How does it work? You send a postcard to my son and we send one when we are there? I will gladly do that. We will be there in June so how do I sign up for this?

Thanks.


----------



## thefyshes

KateMW said:


> How far in advance should I ask somebody to send something to my daughter? I would be happy to do 5 or so during our trip in Feb. {Feb. 3-10} which would work for Spring Break and President's Day trips I think.



We are going Jan 14-21?  Would that be better timing?  We'd love to help out.  PM me if you are interested!

Happy Disney Dreaming...
Melanie


----------



## roobug

We would love to do this for our twin boys.  We will be going in Late June.  How does this work?


----------



## Tinker Pam

Big Thanks to mommalissa for being my sons FGM.
We leave on Monday for our first trip and when I got the mail on Monday his postcard from Mickey was there. He was soooooo excited
He wouldn't even let his big sis touch it to read it. 
This is such a wonderful thing to participate in.  Can't wait to send off a few while I'm there and sprinkle some pixie dust.


----------



## pooh4evr

We will be there next week - the 9- 19th and can send out of couple more cards!! We got ours yesterday, the girls were jumping around screaming they were so excited! Just PM me.


----------



## 29apr00

we leave on Friday and i can take 2 more names for our Fairy God Mailer!!   PM me with your details!!


----------



## mom2serena

I can send some for those with January trips.  Send me your info.  We will be there Dec 12-19.


----------



## pbmouseman

to give to our kids.

We are traveling to the Polynesian Resort on January 23, 2010 for 7 days.  We have 4 girls:

Peyton, age 10, loves Minnie

Rhianna, age 9, loves Cinderella

Reagan, age 8, loves Goofy

Baylee, age 6, loves Aurora or Snow White

I'm not sure how this works, but if someone is willing to help us out, please let me know.


----------



## Adrieske

Will be there Jan 17-24 and would love to help someone out.


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

pbmouseman said:


> to give to our kids.
> 
> We are traveling to the Polynesian Resort on January 23, 2010 for 7 days.  We have 4 girls:
> 
> Peyton, age 10, loves Minnie
> 
> Rhianna, age 9, loves Cinderella
> 
> Reagan, age 8, loves Goofy
> 
> Baylee, age 6, loves Aurora or Snow White
> 
> I'm not sure how this works, but if someone is willing to help us out, please let me know.



I will be there from Dec 12th - 20th....PM me your address and this info and I will be happy to send some out to your girls!


----------



## DizzyErin

Hi we are going in January

There are 4 families of us going all with kiddos i would really appreciate anyone that can send a card to them before we go

I will also be more than happy to send some when we go

TIA


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

I will be in WDW this Monday 12/7!!!!!
Would be thrilled to send out some postcards!!!

My favorite part of my past trips

Please send me a PM!


----------



## yankeeGLEEgirl

_ am going on Sunday_ 



If you are the parent of a special needs child, I would love to make their day!


First 5 parents  of special needs kids  will get a postcard~!~~~~~


----------



## kellyg403

We are leaving today around 5 pm...be at WDW tomorrow afternoon.  Anyone wanting us to send postcards PM me.  I can do 6 cards!

And for the poster who sent my dn and nephews their cards...THANK YOU!  Little Miss Niece is still sleeping with her card because Cinderella sent it to her.  You made one little girl so very very happy!

Kelly


----------



## mom2serena

Adrieske said:


> Will be there Jan 17-24 and would love to help someone out.



and



DizzyErin said:


> Hi we are going in January
> 
> There are 4 families of us going all with kiddos i would really appreciate anyone that can send a card to them before we go
> 
> I will also be more than happy to send some when we go
> 
> TIA



I sent you both a pm, if you need someone to mail you a postcard, pm me your info.   

THANK YOU!!  EcbLovesMickey!!!   My girls ***LOVE*** their postcard from Cinderella!


----------



## bsusanmb

We arrive on 12/11 and leave on 12/18.  Please pm me with information and I will be happy to send cards to your little ones, or not so little ones.
Last year I sent something to a hospice patient, and it made me feel so good to do something for someone else.
I will have my computer with me, so please feel free.

Merry Christmas, and many blessings,
Susan


----------



## MisplacedTexan

This is our first trip to WDW 12/20 to 12/26. I have not been since 1992, but hubby and DD 8 and DS 10 have never been. Since I am new to the boards, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to be a FGM to all three of them??? If so, can you pls PM me?? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

We are going to WDW January 8th and will be driving for 20 hrs, we have two boys one is 7 and the other 4 this is their first time to WDW as well as mine a my husband went about 13 yrs ago. We would love it if there could be a FGM for our boys. our 7yr old would love to hear from Jack Sparrow and the 4 yr old would be thrilled to hear from Woody I hope there is someone out there that can help us


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

mom2serena said:


> THANK YOU!!  EcbLovesMickey!!!   My girls ***LOVE*** their postcard from Cinderella!




You are so welcome.  I had Cinderella write it herself since my handwriting would probably resemble that of an evil step sister instead of a princess


----------



## Minnesota!

I would love someone to be a FGM for me.  I would need 4 postcards sent!  

We go first week of February, so I will return the favor at that time....


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

Looking for someone who is going the Beginning of January !!!

My childrens birthday is on the 12th of January, and would like to 
get the cards by that date, if possible !!!

 We are going March 10-18th 
I can send  some postcards, also !!!
PM me with your request !


----------



## centavo99

I love this idea

Will be at DW Dec 19-25 and would be thrilled to send a few postcards if anyone needs some....


----------



## SIMJUN

I will be there 12/22 until 1/2   I would LOVE to be fairy godmother for someone.


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

kellyg403 said:


> We are leaving today around 5 pm...be at WDW tomorrow afternoon.  Anyone wanting us to send postcards PM me.  I can do 6 cards!
> 
> And for the poster who sent my dn and nephews their cards...THANK YOU!  Little Miss Niece is still sleeping with her card because Cinderella sent it to her.  You made one little girl so very very happy!
> 
> Kelly



would love to get post cards let me know if you still can
missy


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

would love to have my boys to get some card pm me and see if we can work together


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

would love to get soem card for my boys we r goin jan 8th pm me and see if we can work it out thanks


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

if you can still send a card pm me thanks missy


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

We are leaving Christmas morning and would love to send a few postcards!  Just PM me your info!


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

yes


----------



## mommyintn

Would love it if someone could send my youngest son a postcard from WDW, he's been recovering from a couple of surgies and has one more coming up.  I'm sure it would make his day to get a "get well soon" postcard from Mickey and friends.  PM me if you can do this.


----------



## E Ticket Ride

We arrive 12-20 for our trip.  Really appreciate the cards that were sent.  Anyone need a card - we can send several - PM me the information


----------



## momofrrr

mommyintn said:


> Would love it if someone could send my youngest son a postcard from WDW, he's been recovering from a couple of surgies and has one more coming up.  I'm sure it would make his day to get a "get well soon" postcard from Mickey and friends.  PM me if you can do this.



We will be arriving on 12/26 and I have two DD that would love to help you out.  Just send us the info and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## momofrrr

We are leaving on 12/26 and would be happy to do a few more FGMs.  Please PM us.  I have two DDs (17 and 13) that would love to do this.


----------



## tish9774

Hi!  We are going in February and I would need 3 cards total for my DD (3) and my sister and mother who are going on their first trip.  I sent a few PM's but not sure who is now already committed to other families.  
Any takers??  We would LOVE to do this in return if anyone needs a few.
Thanks!!!


----------



## momofrrr

Tish, we would love to help you out.  Just PM me the info.


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

new to this board stuff and cant figure out how to pm and would love to have cards sent to my boys we will be leaveing jan 6 so im running out of time thanks for any help soemone can give me


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

this thing wont let me pn anyone because i dont have enough post or somehting like that we are going to wdw jan 6 and our boys would love to get some cards i know time is short and you can help please pm me or post and we can talk  thanks so much missy


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

i meant to put pm on my post


----------



## VacationNeeded

I can't PM since my count is not high enough.  I'm looking for someone to send my 10 year old DD a postcard.  She's going to compete in a gymnastics meet at Wide World of Sports on 1/23/2010.  Although she's extremely excited about going to WDW, she's very, very scared about competing there.  Thought a little pixie dust / note from WDW would help ease her nervousness and get her to think about the fun she will have at the parks instead.  Please let me know if you can help me out.  Thanks!


----------



## tish9774

momofrrr said:


> Tish, we would love to help you out.  Just PM me the info.



I will try to PM again!  Thanks!!


----------



## tish9774

Momofrrr, I just sent you a pm.  Please let me know if you got it.  When I look in my list, there are zero sent messages, so I am not convinced I did it right.

Sorry!


----------



## ngneer98

mom2wyattnaaron said:


> this thing wont let me pn anyone because i dont have enough post or somehting like that we are going to wdw jan 6 and our boys would love to get some cards i know time is short and you can help please pm me or post and we can talk  thanks so much missy



I just sent you a PM....we're leaving Friday afternoon for WDW, and I could send something as soon as we get down there!


----------



## murcor

Heading down to the world on the 27th, the kids and I would love to send a few postcards 

PM me your info


----------



## VacationNeeded

Murcor - Can I get you to send a postcard to my daughter?  I can't PM people yet because I'm a lurker (since 2006 - No need to post when all the answers already provided) and haven't posted enough to be allowed to PM people.  Just found this thread and thought it would be a great gift for my daughter in preparation of our January trip.  Can you PM me so I can get your e-mail address to send you my info?  Thanks!


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

I think our Fairy Godmailer may have forgotten us, since no one has received anything from her.

If anyone wants to send a card to a wedding couple, please let me know!  They leave for the World on the 8th though, so it would have to be soon.

Sorry for the last minute notice!  Thanks!


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

would love to get cards for my two boys cant pm any one so please repost if you can help we r going jan 6ht thanks so much


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

ngneer98 said:


> I just sent you a PM....we're leaving Friday afternoon for WDW, and I could send something as soon as we get down there!



would love it if you could my email is mom2wyattnaaron@aol  i can email you the address thanks so much


----------



## mom2wyattnaaron

if this gets to you great wyatt crawford and aaron crawford wyatt is a captian jack sparrow fan and aaron is a toy story fan      thanks so much and have a good time


----------



## maman_et_fille

If anyone is going in the next couple of weeks and is willing to mail a postcard to us, please PM me.  We are leaving Jan. 18.  Thanks!

Also, we will be there Jan. 18- Jan. 24  if anyone wants a postcard or two, just PM me


----------



## stitchlover

Is someone able to send my daughter a card? No rush we have a few months before we arrive. 

We had such fun sending postcards last year that we would love to do it again. We will be at Disney March 11-March 20. We would be happy to send up to 15 cards out. If you're interested please PM me or if you can't PM just post me a message here. 

Thanks!


----------



## TinaMcTeer

I will be at the world Jan 5-12. I am willing to be a F.G. for 5 people.  Just PM me with info please. 

Christina


----------



## Hampton3

TinaMcTeer said:


> I will be at the world Jan 5-12. I am willing to be a F.G. for 5 people.  Just PM me with info please.
> 
> Christina



Hi Tina, 

Have you already gotten your max for responses?  I am also unable to PM, but would love a post card for my son.  You'll be there at our one month mark, so it would be perfect. 




thanks!!


----------



## tish9774

Hi!
  I am going down to the World 2/2 - 2/9 and I would LOVE to be a FGM!  We can do up to 10 families.  If you are interested, please PM me or e-mail me at tish9774@verizon.net.

  Thanks!
Tish


----------



## pbmouseman

We will be traveling to WDW from January 23-30, 2010.  Our four girls had fairy god-mailers and we'd love to return the favor.  Just PM us with the details.


----------



## TinkerBelle920

Willing do to a few fairy godmailers if anyone is interested please just PM the details to me.  Thanks!


----------



## Up_Is_Down

Hello everyone! I will be doing the Disney College Program so I will be in WDW from January 6th till May 14th
If anyone wants me to send some postcards just PM me 
I would love to be a FGM!


----------



## ashbradnmom

I have forgotten all about getting a Fairy Godmailer set up for my kids.  We leave Jan 12. Anyone able to help with that short notice?? Please PM me if you can help.

We are able to send while we are there if anyone needs a FG. Just PM me.


----------



## tinkerbellsmom05

I will be in DW from jan 24th thru Feb 2nd if anyone needs a FG...just PM me and I'd be happy to send some kids a little Disney magic!


----------



## ARmomof2

We are going to WDW Feb. 5-11.  I would love for my girls to get something before we left.  PM me if interested.  I will get you the information.
Thanks!!!!
I will also be happy to help someone else out while we are there!!! Let me know.


----------



## DizzyErin

I just wanted to say a really big thankyou to NEVERENOUGHWDW who sent us 4 cards and Oh my goodness the kiddos were totally thrilled and are now even more excited to go in a few weeks time.

Thanks again


----------



## luvvseeyore

I'm new to the post and would love to have someone send my daughter a postcard from Disney before we go.  We'll be there Feb 19-26.  I can't post a private message, since i'm so new, but if anyone can help out, pls send me information so I can send you my address.

tks!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

luvvseeyore said:


> I'm new to the post and would love to have someone send my daughter a postcard from Disney before we go.  We'll be there Feb 19-26.  I can't post a private message, since i'm so new, but if anyone can help out, pls send me information so I can send you my address.
> 
> tks!



I will be at WDW from Feb 7th-11th, that is the plan 
Unless something crazy happens (I've learned to never say never with toddlers!!!) I would be GLAD to send a card to your daughter! If I can send you one by the 8th or 9th you should get it in plenty of time before your trip.


----------



## KateMW

I think I replied to this thread a couple of weeks ago, but I can't find it! We'll be at WDW Feb. 3rd-10th and would be happy to send out a couple of cards...I'm just not sure what I'm supposed to put on the cards!

Also, I would love if my daughter could receive one before we left on the 3rd. Anybody going in the next couple of weeks who isn't already sending some?

PM me if you can send or want one sent...


----------



## thefyshes

KateMW said:


> I think I replied to this thread a couple of weeks ago, but I can't find it! We'll be at WDW Feb. 3rd-10th and would be happy to send out a couple of cards...I'm just not sure what I'm supposed to put on the cards!
> 
> Also, I would love if my daughter could receive one before we left on the 3rd. Anybody going in the next couple of weeks who isn't already sending some?
> 
> PM me if you can send or want one sent...



I PM'd you


----------



## ashbradnmom

Is anyone able to help now?? We are leaving the 12th and I have no fairy godmailer yet. I would be so grateful if anyone is able to help out with the short notice. I can't believe I forgot this!!

If anyone is going after Jan. 20th I can mail on the 20th. Just PM me.


----------



## ashbradnmom

KateMW said:


> I think I replied to this thread a couple of weeks ago, but I can't find it! We'll be at WDW Feb. 3rd-10th and would be happy to send out a couple of cards...I'm just not sure what I'm supposed to put on the cards!
> 
> Also, I would love if my daughter could receive one before we left on the 3rd. Anybody going in the next couple of weeks who isn't already sending some?
> 
> PM me if you can send or want one sent...



I PM'd you


----------



## TripletMommy2003

This will be our very first trip to Walt Disney World and I came across this. What a fantastic thing to do. We are leaving April 24th but not telling our girl's until their Birthdays, April 10th which is when they all three turn 7. It is our present to them and it would just be wonderful if they received a post card. If anyone can help..pls email me at TripletMommy2003 at aol dot com

Much thanks,
Michelle


----------



## kk8273

My son is in 1st grade and is doing a Flat Stanley Project.  He needs to send Flat Stanley (a flat piece of paper that looks like a little boy) to people far away.  In other words, he needs to send Stanley on vacation.  And then Stanley needs to be sent back to his school with a note or picture.  I was wondering if anyone is going to Disney in the next couple of months that could help me out.  He really wants to send Flat Stanley to meet Mickey Mouse.  I would need to mail Flat Stanley to whomever could help us and they could take him on their trip.  (he is a small flat piece of paper).  Then they would need to send him back with a postcard from Mickey Mouse.  I am willing to pay for all postage and even willing to send some trading pins for helping my son with his project.  Please PM me if you can do this for him.

Thanks!


----------



## charming

kk8273 said:


> My son is in 1st grade and is doing a Flat Stanley Project.  He needs to send Flat Stanley (a flat piece of paper that looks like a little boy) to people far away.  In other words, he needs to send Stanley on vacation.  And then Stanley needs to be sent back to his school with a note or picture.  I was wondering if anyone is going to Disney in the next couple of months that could help me out.  He really wants to send Flat Stanley to meet Mickey Mouse.  I would need to mail Flat Stanley to whomever could help us and they could take him on their trip.  (he is a small flat piece of paper).  Then they would need to send him back with a postcard from Mickey Mouse.  I am willing to pay for all postage and even willing to send some trading pins for helping my son with his project.  Please PM me if you can do this for him.
> 
> Thanks!



I sent you a PM


----------



## charming

My family is going to WDW 3/7 for a family reunion, we have 4 girls (4,4,8,9) and 2 boy(7,12) going. This is the first time these kids will be at Disney so they are very excited if anyone can help please PM me. And if i can help anyone please let me know. TIA


----------



## liriel

I will be in WDW from the 24th-1st. I can send postcards to the first 3 people who pm me for a fairygod mailing.


----------



## PartyFromSaturn

I can send another card.  I'll be mailing postcards out on the 14th!  Let me know if you need one!


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

We will be in WDW from March 10-18th
Can send a couple of postcards !
Just PM me your info.


----------



## Hampton3

liriel said:


> I will be in WDW from the 24th-1st. I can send postcards to the first 3 people who pm me for a fairygod mailing.



I can't PM you, but would love to have a post card sent to my son.  Could you email me at mlweiss42 at yahoo dot com?

thank you!!!


----------



## peekinglemer

Hi guys -

We will be in the world from 1/28 until 2/4.  Played Godmailer this past Oct. and loved it!  Had someone nice enough to send my ds and dh a card forthis upcoming trip so it is time to pay it back again.

If interested PM your info. and fav. character.

Tracy

***GOT MY 5 FAMILES ALREADY!  HOPE EVEYONE IS ABLE TO FIND A GODMAILER!***


----------



## rickg15

LuvindisCruiser said:


> We will be in WDW from March 10-18th
> Can send a couple of postcards !
> Just PM me your info.



I tried to send a PM but it said I need to post like 10 more times before I can send a PM. I suppose I will keep writing tonight.


----------



## rickg15

My wife and I would be more than willing to send a few cards as well. We are at DW from April 5th until the 9th. I'll do 3 families.


----------



## DARuss

We will be in the world between 1/22 - 1/29   and would be happy to send out a few post cards.  PM with the info and favorite characters.


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

rickg15 said:


> I tried to send a PM but it said I need to post like 10 more times before I can send a PM. I suppose I will keep writing tonight.



 I'd be happy to send you a postcard, also !!
As soon as you can send PM's, send me your info !!!
I now have my 3 families, I can't wait to be in WDW sending out your cards !


----------



## GingerN

Hi Everyone.  

I'll be at WDW Feb 8-14th.  I'm happy to send out postcards too.  Send me a PM.

Ginger


----------



## rickg15

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I'd be happy to send you a postcard, also !!
> As soon as you can send PM's, send me your info !!!
> I now have my 3 families, I can't wait to be in WDW sending out your cards !



I got your PM, and I have tried to send you replies twice, but it seems that aren't getting through. It says message sent after I finish, but then it isn't in my sent box. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## momof3Disneykids

I can send one on may 10th-14th could someone send my kids one (3 kids one card to share) PM me for either request.


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

DARuss said:


> We will be in the world between 1/22 - 1/29   and would be happy to send out a few post cards.  PM with the info and favorite characters.



Sending you a PM!

I will be in the world from 2.26 until 3.7 and would love to send out a few cards also!


----------



## DeniseinNS

peekinglemer said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> We will be in the world from 1/28 until 2/4.  Played Godmailer this past Oct. and loved it!  Had someone nice enough to send my ds and dh a card forthis upcoming trip so it is time to pay it back again.
> 
> If interested PM your info. and fav. character.
> 
> Tracy



pming you


----------



## DARuss

DisneyAndRedSox said:


> Sending you a PM!
> 
> I will be in the world from 2.26 until 3.7 and would love to send out a few cards also!



Got it Michelle.  Look for it in about 2 1/2 weeks.  

Thanks


----------



## BigMickeyFan

I will be in Orlando Feb 8 -13 and would love to send cards to a couple of families!  PM me your info.


----------



## rickg15

Looks like we're straight now Luvindiscruiser.

We will be in Disney from April 5th through the 9th and would be willing to send cards to 3 families. Send me a PM.


----------



## tinashaver

We will be in WDW march 3 -10th and I would be happy to send out 3 post cards.... Just pm with info and fav character!


----------



## SoccerDad

We will be at WDW Feb 27 to Mar 5...please PM if you would like us to send a post card!


----------



## castle_now_please

We just told our kids that we will be going to Disney in a couple of months.  It is my DS6 2nd trip and my DD2 first.  Can I get someone to PM me so that we can get a godmailer?

I'll be happy to pay it forward when we are there!


----------



## monkey30

We will be at Disney jan 24-31 willing to srnd out 3 post cards! PM me if u need one!


----------



## GingerN

I have enough posts to send and receive PMs now.  Yay!  I'll be in Disney 2/7 through 2/14.  I'll be happy to send out postcards to 3 or 4 families.  

Ginger


----------



## TaraZ

Anyone there now by chance???  We leave Saturday EARLY AM...  I'm sure my DD would love a postcard from a princess Or fairy or Mickey!


----------



## Tourmgt

This is our grandaughters first trip (5). We would love to have someone send her one. Could someone PM me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fairies308

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my two little ones. DS 7 and DD 3, we will be leaving March 13th. Please PM me if anyone can do this for me. I will be willing to do it for 3 families as well when we are down there PM with your info if you need a Godmailer as well


----------



## mamabright

We'll be there March 20-27.  I'd love to send 3 postcards to someone. PM me if you need one.

I've got my 3 now.  I'm getting so excited!


----------



## shelbys mommy

Well, I can't get to the last page to read due to a 503 error I have been getting all night, but we are going in June. June 19-23 to be exact to celebrate my son's 10th birthday & my baby's 1st trip. My boys & my baby would love to get an invite to disney! And I would be honored to return the favor!


----------



## Hampton3

We'll be there Feb 9th-18th.  I would love to share the magic.  Just let me know!!


----------



## Ela1972

I will be at WDW Feb 15-25. Can send card to 1 or 2 more families. Please PM me if you want one.


----------



## jeffiner1978

We'll be there from May 9-14th, would love to have a godmailer for my 2 sons and would be happy to return the favor for 2 other families. Please PM me if you can help out or if you'd like a postcard. Thanks.


----------



## Dotsie

We'll be there April 28th-May 5th.  I'm willing to send 3 postcards as well.  PM your info and it's a done deal   Anything to make the little ones happy and believe in the magic!!


----------



## [copher09

I will be there April 5 thru the 9 if anyone needs a postcard mailed.  Send me the info and favorite character.


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

I can send one more postcard ! 
We will be there March 10-18th. !


----------



## judypriv

PM me tomorrow or saturday morning with info and I would happy to send one!


----------



## ty_n_cy

We are going back for our second trip ever next month (2/26 - 3/5).  We've got three kids and would love to receive a postcard from Disney!

We had someone send one to each of the kids for our first trip, and in return, we did the same for another family with three children when we were there.

If anybody would be willing/able to help out... we'd greatly appreciate it!

CY


----------



## rickg15

That makes three families for me.


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

LuvindisCruiser said:


> I can send one more postcard !
> We will be there March 10-18th. !




 I now have my 3 families, too! 
Can't wait for the magic to begin ............


----------



## davis65

This sounds like a great idea. I never knew that people did this. We are going April 5-9, and I would really appreciate it if someone could do this for my 3 boys. I would be willing to do it for another family too. If someone could pm me and let me know how to go about doing this I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## dejeffery

We leave on the Feb 18th and I have 3 little ones ages 9,9,and 7. I would do it for another family too.


----------



## Dotsie

I can do 2 more postcards.  We'll be there April 28th to May 5th.


----------



## scrappingizlife

I got our fairy Godmailer, and would like to return the favor. I can take 3 families. We will be there from My 14th-May 21. PM me the info, and I would be happy to spread the magic.


----------



## DG-12

We'll be there Sept 5th-11th and I can do three families... I would love it if someone could do one for my little munchkin who will turn two on our trip. Thank You,
 Dana


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Is anyone at Disney?? I wanted a Fairy Godmailer for our boys, and thought I had one, but we haven't received anything yet and we leave this Sunday! 

If anyone would be willing to send one off to us (we are in Alabama, so we should get it quick) I would really appreciate it! Please PM me if you can! Thank you!


----------



## jennyf2

Good morning!

I LOVE this!  I had someone send my boys postcards last year & I sent some when we were down there  

I am wondering if anyone would be willing to send 2 postcards to my nephews (8 & 13)?  My sister just went thru a messy divorce & we are going to Dinsey in August   We just volunteered last week for the Disney give a day get a day!  We are planning on August 15 for a week--her boys have never been so they will be SOOOOOOOOOO excited..  If anyone needs postcards sent out mid August just let me know 

TIA 

Jenny


----------



## rescuetink

What a cool idea!!  I would have never thought of this, or of making sure we sent a "Thanks for comming" card home before we leave!!  I am so glad I stumbled upon this thread!!  

So anyway, we will be leaving for WDW on May 7, 2010 and we have a DS 6 who loves Peter Pan and/or Captain Hook, and a DD 2 who loves Cinderella, Mickey & Minnie.  We would love for someone to send them each a card right before we leave.  We would also be more then willing to do the same for a few other families!!  What a GREAT way to prepare your kids for a trip to WDW!!  

PM me and let me know if you can do this for my kids...

...and PM me if I can do this for you while were there!!!


----------



## that's nice

I hope I'm not too late. I'm looking for a FGM in the next few weeks for 3 kids 3,3,2. We are leaving March 3rd. If anyone is interested please PM me. We have done this in the past and it is great! 

Also if anyone needs a FGM we will be in WDW 3/7-3/16.


----------



## shutterbug3070

Anyone going before then that could be FGM to my 4 year old son?  He loves Goofy and Mickey and we will be celebrating his 4th birthday there (along with my 40th birthday)!  Let me know if you can be his FGM:  shutterbug3070@gmail.com   thank you


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I'm so disappointed our boys will not have a FGM now! 

I hope others contact your families to let them know in case you aren't able to send out a card. Our FGM had to cancel their trip last minute. I'm sorry for that family having to cancel. I hope others try to PM the family to let them know so they can find a new FGM. I just received the PM back recently that they weren't going on their trip. 

We leave Sunday! 

I guess I will just have to leave the boys a card myself and that will have to do this year.

I am going Feb 7th-11th if anyone needs a FGM. I can send out just a few and if you are in the United States. Please PM your address, your child's name(s), and what they like.


----------



## caybean

Princess_Nikki said:


> I'm so disappointed our boys will not have a FGM now!
> 
> I hope others contact your families to let them know in case you aren't able to send out a card. Our FGM had to cancel their trip last minute. I'm sorry for that family having to cancel. I hope others try to PM the family to let them know so they can find a new FGM. I just received the PM back recently that they weren't going on their trip.
> 
> We leave Sunday!
> 
> I guess I will just have to leave the boys a card myself and that will have to do this year.
> 
> I am going Feb 7th-11th if anyone needs a FGM. I can send out just a few and if you are in the United States. Please PM your address, your child's name(s), and what they like.



Do you want a "Thanks for Coming" card? I guess you could send it yourself from there... but if you want one a few weeks later...I will be there on the 24th... I know thats 2 weeks after you have left but maybe to spread out the pixie dust a little longer?


----------



## DisneyNut4Life

I would love to get postcards sent to my 2 nieces anytime before we go in May!   
One of my nieces,this will be her first trip, the other has been before but they are getting to the age that the magic will start to fade a bit!  I am dumping as much pixie dust on them as I can this trip!  I made a planning book and was so excited to show them, they say I am obsessed!!   

I also would love to return the favor!  My trip is May 26th thru June 6th! 

How fun!!!


----------



## Dee77

My cousin is taking her 2 daughters for their first trip in March, I would love it if I could get in touch with a FGM to send each of them a card from their favorite princesses. I am going in November and will pay it forward. Please PM me if you can help! TIA


----------



## luvvseeyore

I have someone who so kindly is being a FGM for my daughter, and I would like to pay it forward for someone else.

We'll be in WDW , Feb 19-26th.  Please let me know if my dates match up close enough to send a postcard for your special little mouse 

Please PM me, with your information.  I will be able to send for a couple of families.


----------



## scrappingizlife

Still willing to help out 3 families. We will be there from May 14th-21st.


----------



## Ricklg3

Send me a PM and we will send you a postcard from Mickey or someone else when we are there.  Our dates are 2/24-3/3


----------



## planningcrazymom

We are going to WDW  April 23rd and would love for my DGD to get a post card from any character before we arrive. I will send some out to other children in return. P.M. me and I will give you our address.


----------



## stitchlover

Just thought I would put another offer out there...we will arrive at WDW on March 11.  I would be more than happy to send out up to 15 postcards and I believe I only have 2 takers so far.  Let me know if I can help you out at all.

You can PM me or email me direct at msc2slc@att.net


----------



## planningcrazymom

Stitchlover for doing this for my grandaughter. She will be so excited when she gets the postcard. I would love to pay it forward so anyone who needs a postcard sent let me know. We will be there April 23-May2.


----------



## omegsmom

I would love to have a FGM for my kids if anyone is going in March... 

One for 5 1/2 year old boy who loves Toy Story, Splash Mtn, Cars, or Mickey, etc.  with something about can't wait to see you again (2nd trip) and hoping you are behaving at school... 

One for almost 4 year old girl who loves all things princess, esp. Aurora since she wears pink or Minnie Mouse- also 2nd trip and hoping she is doing well with her potty training!  

My kids need some extra motivation to work on these things right now and I thought this might help a little! 

Willing to return favor when we go in May.  PM me and we'll set it up!  Thanks!


----------



## stitchlover

planningcrazymom said:


> Stitchlover for doing this for my grandaughter. She will be so excited when she gets the postcard. I would love to pay it forward so anyone who needs a postcard sent let me know. We will be there April 23-May2.



No problem!  I am still able to send more out on my trip March 11-20.  Just let me know if I can help anyone else.  We would be happy to help!


----------



## avirose

We are headed to WDW in March and would love for my kids (DS 6 - we will be celebrating his birthday while we are there, DD 3, DD 4 months) to get a postcard before we arrive. If anyone is able to do this please send me a message! I would be glad to be someone else's Fairy Godmailer when we are there...


----------



## dezimber

I would be willing to do a couple postcards for anyone needing them for May or June.  I might be able to do a few more if there is a way around waiting in a character line.  We only have 1 Character Meal ADR for Crystal Palace.


----------



## ValinWV

We will be in Disney July 24 - Aug 6 if anyone is needing a FGM for around that time send me a pm with the information.


----------



## caybean

I can send out post cards! I will be there February 24-February 28th...PM me with details if those dates work for you


----------



## Awilliams3557

I would LOVE to have a FGM for my kids.  I would be happy with just one for my youngest DD but the other three would get a kick out of it too.  

We are leaving March 19th and coming home Mar 28th.  I would gladly send postcards out to another family.

This is such a cool idea.  You guys at this board have some amazing ideas.


----------



## scrapbookmommy

Wow what a great idea! I would love to have a FGM for my kids if possible. My youngest DS (6) and my DD (14) would love this and would really get them excited about our trip. We are going May 29 - June 3 and I would gladly send out to a few families to pay it forward.


----------



## Butterflies31

Our family will arrive in Disney World on March 1st 2010... I would love to send out a post card or 2 please message me with your address if interested


----------



## Awilliams3557

Butterflies31 said:


> Our family will arrive in Disney World on March 1st 2010... I would love to send out a post card or 2 please message me with your address if interested



I am going shortly after you.  Would you be interested in being our FGM?


----------



## scrappingizlife

Still have room for 2 more families. Going from May 14th-21


----------



## Awilliams3557

scrappingizlife said:


> Still have room for 2 more families. Going from May 14th-21



Are you sending for families that are going on those dates or is that when you are going?


----------



## Awilliams3557

Awilliams3557 said:


> Are you sending for families that are going on those dates or is that when you are going?



Nevermind.  I read that as March not May.  We are going in March so that wouldnt be helpful.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Hey everyone! We just got back last night from WDW...I sent out my FGM Tuesday, you know who you are, please let me know when they arrive! 

FYI!! They had a few postcards at our resort, but generally, they had a limited selection everywhere. If you are staying at WDW and plan to go outside of the resort, they have at GINORMOUS selection of postcards at the Kissimmee WalMart on 192 East. We went there to get a cheap stroller and I was blown away by the huge selection of Disney stuff they have there. They had a great selection of Disney postcards!


----------



## Ricklg3

Princess_Nikki said:


> Hey everyone! We just got back last night from WDW...I sent out my FGM Tuesday, you know who you are, please let me know when they arrive!
> 
> FYI!! They had a few postcards at our resort, but generally, they had a limited selection everywhere. If you are staying at WDW and plan to go outside of the resort, they have at GINORMOUS selection of postcards at the Kissimmee WalMart on 192 East. We went there to get a cheap stroller and I was blown away by the huge selection of Disney stuff they have there. They had a great selection of Disney postcards!




Thank you so much we just got the postcard yesterday afternoon.  My son and daughter we so exicted!  My son told me and my wife and his grandma,  Mickey knows I am coming!! He knows I am coming!!

Thank you so much for doing this for my kids,

If anyone wants us to do the same for them PM me, we so want to pay it forward


----------



## Awilliams3557

I have a FGM for my DD and I believe I have someone to send to as well.  I cant wait.

Thanks again for such a great idea.


----------



## haven_alise1997

My family and I are going to WDW from March 17th-24th, anyone who needs a fairy godmailer during that time pm me! I'm willing to do five postcards...I know my dd 12 would love to help do this!


----------



## Awilliams3557

haven_alise1997 said:


> My family and I are going to WDW from March 17th-24th, anyone who needs a fairy godmailer during that time pm me! I'm willing to do five postcards...I know my dd 12 would love to help do this!



We will be there at the same time.


----------



## haven_alise1997

Awilliams3557 said:


> We will be there at the same time.



Awesome! We will be All Stars Music, really hope the weather warms up a bit by then! Only 31 Days left..


----------



## haven_alise1997

scrapbookmommy said:


> Wow what a great idea! I would love to have a FGM for my kids if possible. My youngest DS (6) and my DD (14) would love this and would really get them excited about our trip. We are going May 29 - June 3 and I would gladly send out to a few families to pay it forward.



Do you think sending out March 23rd would be too early for them? If not I would love to help out. pm if you are interested.


----------



## msvlg

Hello! We are going to WDW April 11-19th and I'm looking for a FGM for my three grandchildren ages 2, 9 and 9. If anyone can help me out please PM me. I would be happy to pay it forward while we are there-THANKS!


----------



## haven_alise1997

msvlg said:


> Hello! We are going to WDW April 11-19th and I'm looking for a FGM for my three grandchildren ages 2, 9 and 9. If anyone can help me out please PM me. I would be happy to pay it forward while we are there-THANKS!



check for your pm.


----------



## churchpilot

Hey---we had a Fairy Godmother last year and it was a huge hit.  We also paid it back and helped out another family.  Can someone send my two boys a card from Disney?  Our trip is April 1-April 10th.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Khill

We are going March 13-20.  I would love to have a FGM for my to DD 6 & 9.  Would be happy to be one as well when we get there.


----------



## Awilliams3557

haven_alise1997 said:


> Awesome! We will be All Stars Music, really hope the weather warms up a bit by then! Only 31 Days left..




We are also from Indiana too.  I just noticed that.  LOL  We are staying off site though.  Someday maybe we will stay there.


----------



## momofboyz

This is a great idea,  we are going for our first trip to Disney on June 30,  
If there is anyone who could do this for my 4 boys(ages 11,9, 6 and 1 1/2) that would be great.  I would definately pay it forward to another family


----------



## avirose




----------



## josh0208

I'm looking for someone to send postcards to my 2 boys (ages 10 and 8) and my nephew (age 5). If someone could PM or email me that would be great. shirleyp@wi.rr.com

Also, we are going 4/3-4/10. I can send postcards while there. Please PM or email. Thanks.


----------



## Thumper321

My son will be going on his Wish trip the first week of March.  I will be more than happy to send postcards to the first 8 people that PM me with their kid(s) name(s), age(s), address, and dates of your upcoming vacation.  Also, if they have a favorite character, please let me know.


----------



## bjacky

If Disney ruled, this is how things would be run


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

Would love to be a Fairy Godmailer for the 8th time!!!!
We leave 3/4...please PM me.

Maria


----------



## MKay

We would be glad to be FGM for 5 families while we are there...PM me and please let me know the "directions" so we get it right!!
Thanks!!


----------



## weezy26nm

How exactly does this work? Do you write the post card yourself and just get a character to sign it or do you do the whole thing yourself? Surely a character wouldn't be able to write out a postcard.


----------



## rescuetink

We will be in WDW May 8th till May 14th and we have our FGM for our two kids all lined up!!

But we need to pay it forward!!!!  

We would be willing to do it for a few families when there!!  Just PM me and we'll get all the information needed!!!  (Your kids favorite characters and what you want it to say and where to send it!!)

This is our kids first trip and we are so excited for them to get their cards!!   

And for us to send them "Thanks For Visiting" cards while we're there for them to get after they get home!!!


----------



## that's nice

A BIG thank you to our FGM!!! We received our post card today and my DD loved it! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!

Our friends just called us and they received their card today as well. Thanks again!!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Hi All,

Would love to be a FGM. We will be in WDW 3/9 & would love to send out some postcards.
I come with some really great FGM references! It's become part of our Disney tradition.

Maria


----------



## beautyqueen

Hi everyone, we are planning our first ever trip to disney and I would LOVE someone to send a card to my 4 kids, they are so excited already.  Please if you can send one out to our family pm me so I can get my addy to you.  Thanks so much


----------



## Sherrypooh

I am heading out to the world from March 19 to March 27 and will be more than happy to be a mailer.  Just pm me addy and favorite character..

Sherry


----------



## rakemama

Hi, I'm new and can't send pms yet....but, we're lookingfor a FGM for our two daughters....7 and nearly 6 (celebrating at WDW).  We'd love to return the favor when we go March 24-28.  If anyone can be FGM, my email is garver dot kelly at gmail dot com    Thanks so much!!


----------



## rakemama

Thanks to Michelle who responded to my FGM request!  We'll be going March 24-28 if anyone needs a FGM during that time!  Yea for people helping people!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

I still have room for more mailings. We will be there 3/9


----------



## SC_TwiMom

We are going to Disney World from 5/15-5/19 and I would love to send out postcards if anyone is interested.  PM me if you need a FGM.

Also, would love to have postcards sent to my two kids.  My DD is 2 and LOVES tinkerbell.  My DS is 5 and loves Jedi Mickey or any Mickey will do  If anyone would be willing to do this I would be very grateful!  

This is such a fun idea!


----------



## rakemama

SC Twimom, my email is a couple of posts up, if you email me or pm me, I'd be happy to play FGM when we go next month.  Are y'all in SC?  We moved from SC last year.


----------



## SC_TwiMom

Rakemama:
Thank you so much!  I sent you an email.  Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## Cloudwatcher

I'm looking for a FGM for two sets of kids.   One for my brothers kids (DNiece 12, DNephew 10, and DNiece 4) and then also for my two DD (5 and 1).   We will be there from April 28-May 3 and will more then gladly return the favor.


----------



## charity

We are going May 9th 2010 and I can send out about 5 cards. Pm me and I will start my list.


----------



## katie395

Hello! 

I know it is short notice but is anyone going VERY...as in this week or next (3/2/2010-3/16/2010) that would be willing to send two little boys a post card. One post card for both boys would suffice. It is their first time going and they would be ecstatic if they thought that Mickey & Friends knew they were coming! If anyone is willing to help please let me know! Thank you thank you!



I am going to WDW in a few weeks (3/22/210) and would love to help make the day of a two or three little one's! 

PM me information!


----------



## rescuetink

SC_TwiMom said:


> We are going to Disney World from 5/15-5/19 and I would love to send out postcards if anyone is interested.  PM me if you need a FGM.
> 
> Also, would love to have postcards sent to my two kids.  My DD is 2 and LOVES tinkerbell.  My DS is 5 and loves Jedi Mickey or any Mickey will do  If anyone would be willing to do this I would be very grateful!
> 
> This is such a fun idea!



I sent you a PM!!  We'll be there 5/08 - 5/14 if you still need a FGM!!!


----------



## josh0208

Is there anyone going in the next couple weeks that could send 2 postcards, I would really appreciate it. We are going 4/3-4/10. Please PM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Bridge203618

I would love for my little one to get a post card perferably right before Easter letting her know that Mickey has made arrangements for her to come. She is 3 and we have talked about haven't told her that we are going for sure. I told her we needed to write to Mickey to ask if we can come visit. So I thought maybe around Easter would be a good time to let her know for sure. A postcard with Disney World on it (or his house or the castle) would be great. We aren't going till May 27 (-June 4) but I thought that might be a good time to tell her. If you can help me out please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

I don't know more about this but it sounds like a NEAT idea. We are going to be in Disney from 3/27-4/3 if anyone would be interested we could do this for your family, also would love to find a family to do this for my children mainly for my boys to put in a scrapbook 

their names are William *who will be 5 3/26
Addison whos 1

Please pm me if you are interested in doing this with our family!


----------



## lorli

We will be heading to Disney April 17-25.  I would love to provide some Disney Magic.  PM me with names, addresses, characters, and details on trip.  I will be able to send out 5 post cards.


----------



## Thumper381

My family is going in late April and would be happy to send out 5 post cards. PM me with any information you want on the cards.


----------



## Leezer

We will be in Disney 4/16 - 4/20. Is anyone willing to send a postcard before then (late march, early April) to my 2.5 year old son? His name is Jack. PM me if you are interested. If anyone needs me to send one while we are there, I am willing to give back!


----------



## minimandymouse

We are going to The World from the 14th April and wondered if any kind person would send a postcard to my son and grand daughter.
It will be my grand daughters first visit 
Please PM me if possible we live in England and it takes a week maybe 2 to arrive from America so anytime now would be great
Many thanks 
Mandy


----------



## Disney_bound2010

haven_alise1997 said:


> My family and I are going to WDW from March 17th-24th, anyone who needs a fairy godmailer during that time pm me! I'm willing to do five postcards...I know my dd 12 would love to help do this!



Im looking for a Fairy Godmailer for my kids, we will be in Disney from 3/26 until 4/3 I seen that you were going to be there a week or sobefore us and was wondering once you got there if you would mind being ours... I also figured it would be neat to have a fellow "Hoosier" send us a card! anyhow if you can here is the info

william-5 
Addison-1 *boy*
Allie-12 

Please pm me if you can to let me know if you would like to be our fairy godmailer.... 

TIA!


----------



## mollyseven

We will be at the world March 11-21st so I can send some post cards to some kiddies out there.
I always offer to send 4-5 each time we go, I remember how fantastic it was the first time my kids got them.
pm me if you would like me to do this for you.


----------



## shepherdgirl

We will be there from 3/10-3/21.  I've never been a "Fairy Godmailer" before, but I'd be glad to send out a few postcards!  
I will need to know names of recipients, character info, and anything you'd like written on the card (otherwise, I'll come up with something fun! I'm a teacher, that's what I do!  ).  
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Disney_bound2010

mollyseven said:


> We will be at the world March 11-21st so I can send some post cards to some kiddies out there.
> I always offer to send 4-5 each time we go, I remember how fantastic it was the first time my kids got them.
> pm me if you would like me to do this for you.



i cant pm yet im short 3 post but I would love it if you could be our fair godmailer.... not sure if you can pm me and i dont know if i can post my address on here, but here are my kid stats:

William-5 likes pretty much anything but has been into Mickey lately
Addison-1-boy well anything childlike maybe pooh or mickey
Allie-12 not really into the princess thing but pooh or tinkerbell or mickey not too picky lol....

tia if you can help we'll be in disney 3/26 to 4/3


----------



## ashearer

CAN GET 14 NIGHTS AT SARATOGA SPRINGS OR OLD KEY WEST FOR 2 ADULTS AND 2 KIDS AGE 5 AND12 INCLUDING ALL TRANSFERS,EXTRA HOURS.SHUTTLES AND 1 COUNTER SERVICE,1 TABLE SERVICE MEAL AND 1 SNACK PER PERSON PER DAY FOR £1550.ALSO FOR  AN EXTRA £810 UNLIMITED 14 DAY PARK HOPPER FOR DISNEY PARKS AND THEIR 2 WATER PARKS AND DISNEY QUEST IS THIS A GREAT DEAL?I KNOW I CAN RENT A VILLA FOR £750 BUT BY THE TIME I ADD ON CAR HIRE,PETROL AND FOOD WILL THIS NOT COST MORE IN THE LONG RUN?ALSO WHICH OF THESE 2 DISNEY DELUXE VILLA RESORTS ARE THE BEST?OUR TRAVEL DATES ARE 6TH-20TH OCTOBER 2010.


----------



## sweetp248

My family will be traveling to Disney in April 22-25.  I would love for someone to send my 2 little girls (Laci-6 yrs. and Kelsi-2 yrs.) a postcard before hand to let them know that Mickey is looking forward to seeing them again. I would also be willing to send some while I am there.  I am new to this site, so I don't know what PM means.  So please let me know what I need to do?? Thanks


----------



## weezy26nm

PM is a private message.


----------



## sweetp248

Thank you, I just realized that I can't do that until I have had 10 posts. So how do you reccommend that I communicate with the people that are willing to be fairy godmailers?


----------



## weezy26nm

I'm not sure how you would do it, cause you don't want your personal information (address and such) posted for all to see. I would suggest going to different posts and commenting on them until you reach 10.


----------



## sweetp248

I thought I would share something that I do with my girls each time I go to disney.  Before our trip I buy several Disney themed little gifts in advance, from dollar store or sometimes at Disney store (wherever you can find disney character things).  Things like coloring books, disney cups, sunglasses, whatever I can find cheap.  Every morning that we are in Disney my girls wake up to a special gift from Mickey.  (kinda like the easter bunny and santa claus)  They have come to expect it now, always anxious to see what Mickey is going to bring them.  
The last time that I went, I didn't like the things I was finding at dollar store and didn't really want anymore junk.  So I bought some Disney Bucks and typed out a letter in disney font, signed by Mickey Mouse and I printed it on Mickey scrapbook paper that I found at the craft store. The letter stated that Mickey was so excited to see them and was giving them money to buy something special at the parks.  I figured we always end up buying them something at the parks anyway, a pin for trading or a toy at Toon town, so we just gave them the money and let them choose what to spend it on.  It actually saved me some money and my girls thought it was the neatest thing.  We now have a neat letter from Mickey to put in our scrapbooks.


----------



## sweetp248

ok, thanks for your help


----------



## weezy26nm

sweetp248 said:


> I thought I would share something that I do with my girls each time I go to disney.  Before our trip I buy several Disney themed little gifts in advance, from dollar store or sometimes at Disney store (wherever you can find disney character things).  Things like coloring books, disney cups, sunglasses, whatever I can find cheap.  Every morning that we are in Disney my girls wake up to a special gift from Mickey.  (kinda like the easter bunny and santa claus)  They have come to expect it now, always anxious to see what Mickey is going to bring them.
> The last time that I went, I didn't like the things I was finding at dollar store and didn't really want anymore junk.  So I bought some Disney Bucks and typed out a letter in disney font, signed by Mickey Mouse and I printed it on Mickey scrapbook paper that I found at the craft store. The letter stated that Mickey was so excited to see them and was giving them money to buy something special at the parks.  I figured we always end up buying them something at the parks anyway, a pin for trading or a toy at Toon town, so we just gave them the money and let them choose what to spend it on.  It actually saved me some money and my girls thought it was the neatest thing.  We now have a neat letter from Mickey to put in our scrapbooks.




This sounds like fun. See you are already up to 4. You will have 10 in no time.


----------



## Happy Mom2

GREAT idea!!!  I am definitely doing this for my DD and DS!


----------



## Happy Mom2

sweetp248 said:


> I thought I would share something that I do with my girls each time I go to disney.  Before our trip I buy several Disney themed little gifts in advance, from dollar store or sometimes at Disney store (wherever you can find disney character things).  Things like coloring books, disney cups, sunglasses, whatever I can find cheap.  Every morning that we are in Disney my girls wake up to a special gift from Mickey.  (kinda like the easter bunny and santa claus)  They have come to expect it now, always anxious to see what Mickey is going to bring them.
> The last time that I went, I didn't like the things I was finding at dollar store and didn't really want anymore junk.  So I bought some Disney Bucks and typed out a letter in disney font, signed by Mickey Mouse and I printed it on Mickey scrapbook paper that I found at the craft store. The letter stated that Mickey was so excited to see them and was giving them money to buy something special at the parks.  I figured we always end up buying them something at the parks anyway, a pin for trading or a toy at Toon town, so we just gave them the money and let them choose what to spend it on.  It actually saved me some money and my girls thought it was the neatest thing.  We now have a neat letter from Mickey to put in our scrapbooks.



Thanks for the idea.  I just might have to borrow that one.


----------



## kittycat9

sweetp248 said:


> I thought I would share something that I do with my girls each time I go to disney.  Before our trip I buy several Disney themed little gifts in advance, from dollar store or sometimes at Disney store (wherever you can find disney character things).  Things like coloring books, disney cups, sunglasses, whatever I can find cheap.  Every morning that we are in Disney my girls wake up to a special gift from Mickey.  (kinda like the easter bunny and santa claus)  They have come to expect it now, always anxious to see what Mickey is going to bring them.
> The last time that I went, I didn't like the things I was finding at dollar store and didn't really want anymore junk.  So I bought some Disney Bucks and typed out a letter in disney font, signed by Mickey Mouse and I printed it on Mickey scrapbook paper that I found at the craft store. The letter stated that Mickey was so excited to see them and was giving them money to buy something special at the parks.  I figured we always end up buying them something at the parks anyway, a pin for trading or a toy at Toon town, so we just gave them the money and let them choose what to spend it on.  It actually saved me some money and my girls thought it was the neatest thing.  We now have a neat letter from Mickey to put in our scrapbooks.



When we went to WDW last year, I used tips like this and made the trip so special for my boys.  In the weeks preceding our trip, I watched the sales on the Disney Outlet, and managed to get BOGO stuffed animals, t-shirts for under $5, hats, all sorts of goodies - then coloring books for the road, and printables online.  I'm already ahead of the game and working on a checklist for this year's trip.  I'm hoping to make up a special explorers discovery book for my 6yo (almost 7 then), and maybe a more basic version for my 3yo (who will be closer to 4 by then) since we're staying at AKL.  Last year when we went we bought DS his own DIGI camera, and I'm thinking it will come in handy for his explorer book this time around.


----------



## Disney_bound2010

Hi Everyone, well I just got lucky and found a nice family to become our first "Fairy Godmailer" for my children, and im looking to pay it forward!

We will be in Disney from 3/27-4/3 and I would love to be able to mail out 5 postcards from your childrens favorite character! The first 5 to respond will be chosen!

The reason for picking 5 well on the 26th we will be celebrating our sons 5th birthday *which will be on the road to disney during that time*


----------



## sweetp248

I would definitely love to have you be our fairy god mailer, I just need to get my 10 posts so I can pm you.  We will be going in April


----------



## sweetp248

I am just curious about how this postcard thing works.  Is it as simple as buying and sending postcards while you are in the parks??  I only ask because I figured I would buy a bunch while I am there this time and have them for the future.  Is there any reason why they couldn't be sent from our hometown?  As long as our children aren't old enough to pay attention to the postmark city??


----------



## sweetp248

where can I find the cheat sheet with all of the abbreviations?  I am having a hard time understanding some of these posts with all the abbreviations.  I had seen it somewhere and can't find it now.


----------



## josh0208

If anyone is looking for a fairy godmother...we will be at WDW 4/3 - 4/10. Please PM me. Thanks.

**Update 4/1***
Unfortunately, I have received my limit of requests. Hope everyone is able to get a FairyGodmailer. This is an awesome thing for the kiddos. 

Hope every has a great WDW trip!!!


----------



## Disney_bound2010

hi there i dont know how many messages you are up to, but i have opening for more families.... when are you going to be in disney in april, we are leaving 3/26 and coming back 4.4 so if that will work for you then i would be more than happy to do it.




sweetp248 said:


> I would definitely love to have you be our fairy god mailer, I just need to get my 10 posts so I can pm you.  We will be going in April


----------



## sweetp248

We will be there 4/22-4/25.  I think I need a few more posts, though before I can pm you


----------



## sweetp248

ok, hopefully this is my last post. Once I reach 10 posts, then all I need to do is pm you??


----------



## sweetp248

Thanks to disney bound 2010 I have found my fairy godmailer.  I will be in disney on 4/22-4/25 and would love to send postcards for anyone else. Please let me know if I can help


----------



## quotester

ok, like a typical male I am running around still getting ready for our trip Mar 25 - Apr 1st down to disneyland Calf. I have been busy reading the posts on this board (thanks to many for the great ideas to surprise kids!!) and came across the fairy godmailer and thought that would be cool to send the kids and my wife a post card. 

So I am on here asking for a fairy godmailer for us. 

My brood is made up 

4 month old DD
11 year old DS
14 year old DS
and a smiling 35 year cutie DW 

not sure if I can reply to PM (less then 10 posts) but if u like I can be reached at hotmail, yes same user name in front, I can give you their names and which characters they would like to receive cards from 

I am also open to doing the fairy godmailer for 5 families while I am down there too.. 

Thanks 

David 

1st time Disneyland vistor


----------



## rakemama

Many thanks to Disneyandredsox!!  Our FGM postcard arrived yesterday and both DDs were thrilled!


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

rakemama said:


> Many thanks to Disneyandredsox!!  Our FGM postcard arrived yesterday and both DDs were thrilled!



You're welcome!  Glad the girls liked it!!


----------



## dezimber

I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my 5 year old nephew.  We will be celebrating his 6th birthday will there.  I will in turn send to someone else needing a postcard.  Thank you.


----------



## Jade_C

Hi All! 
This is such an AWESOME idea!!! My family and I are has AP's and go on a weekly basis and I would love to be a fairy godmailer for families  As a mom to two young children, I know how this could make a child's day!  If anyone is looking for one just send me your info via PM and I'd be happy to help  I'd love to help send some "Disney Magic" your way.


----------



## shoppie

I am looking for someone to send a postcard for my DD - it's her first trip (she's three) and we're trying to get her excited...


----------



## MrsAlly

I know this is a long shot but is anyone going to Disney soon or is someone there now that would be willing to send my daughter a postcard from one of the princesses wishing her a happy birthday, we just got back from Disney in December and she is sooo missing it!!  Just PM me if you can and I'll give you the info

Thanks,
*Ally


----------



## vester

Awesome idea!

We are going May 14-24.  Please PM me if you want me to send you a card!

Also, if someone can send us a card for my daughter who is 3 and half please Private Message me and I'll give you my address!

This is awesome!

Vester


----------



## MrsAlly

Sorry I should have been more specific, her birthday is in like 2 weeks!  This is why I thought it was a long shot!!


----------



## onlyoneforme

Thank you DisneyandRedSox for the postcard - my DD and DS LOVED it!!  My DS is carrying it around with him showing everyone!
Thank you for adding a little magic to our upcoming trip!!


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

onlyoneforme said:


> Thank you DisneyandRedSox for the postcard - my DD and DS LOVED it!!  My DS is carrying it around with him showing everyone!
> Thank you for adding a little magic to our upcoming trip!!



Glad they loved it!


----------



## Laffrenier Family

As you can see in our signature we will be heading to wdw in May

We are from Northern Ontario Canada and none of us have ever been to Disney.

My DD's are 8 and 6.  Our oldest turns 9 while we will be visiting the parks (May 11)...

Both of our girls are nervous, excited and apprehensive....they don't know what to expect and so far I haven't convinced them that magic happens at Disney.

If anyone out there wants to spread a little pixie dust and be a FGM (cost is 0.75 for a postcard from Orlando, which we would be happy to cover) for our DD's please PM me and I'll send you the info...of course we will offer the same for someone else...

Thanks,


----------



## penguinGrl

I am new, so I can't pm yet.
Could someone be our Fairy Godmailer?  We are going May 1st and will be happy to pass it on.  My dd is 5 and is into Cinderella, or any princess.
If you would PM me to get my mailing info I would really apprecitate it
What a cute idea
Thank You!


----------



## NEVERENOUGHWDW

Thank you to the families that allowed us to be FGMs it has become a beloved tradition!

Hope you all have great trips!


----------



## liz827

This is such an awesome idea!!  I'll have to check back next month when it gets closer to our trip.  We're going May 8-15


----------



## kymmyk13

we are leaving May 6 and will be returning May 15, if any couod please send a post card to my DD5 I would really appreciate it. I will also send out post cards just pm me. Thanks.


----------



## jodim

I would love my younger children to get postcards before our trip... if someone is willing to be a Fairy Godmailer for them.   

We are going April 28th and I will be sure to pass on the favor.

14 yr ds
12 yr dd
7 yr dd
5 yr ds


----------



## humboldthny

Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for our 6 y.o. dd (who _adores_ the fairies ) - we'll be leaving on April 24th....
PM me if you think you can help!
Thanks!


----------



## jaimie23

*Are people still doing this? I hope so cause I would LOVE for my DD5 to get a princess message!! Please let me know...were going to Disneyland at the end of July*


----------



## Millie12591

I love that the Fairy Godmailer is still going. 

We did this last time we went and it was so much fun sending a few families post cards while we were there. 

Well, it's about that time again!!  We're heading back to WDW!!!  My dd10 is soo excited and I thought I would ask one more time if someone would send her a post card from WDW telling her (hopefully from Tinkerbell and PeterPan) they are thrilled she's returning to Walt Dinsey World!! Just PM me and I will give you all the information needed. We'll be there May 18th-27th so any time from here until a couple of weeks before we go would be great! 

By the way, if your having a hard time thinking of something to say in your card being sent...while I was in the the "World," I asked a CM at the front desk to help me with a pixie dust project I was trying to do for my daughter while we were there.  The person I asked knew exactly who to have do this and when this Cast Member wrote out a message on a package "from Tink," it came out the cutest I had ever seen! She even put little foot prints on the bag she wrote on as though Tink had walked on it. When I said I wish we could see Tink in person she said she was so small she was very hard to bring to the parties, and a bunch of other things I forget.  <---This was me. (This was before Tink became the popular girl she is today)
I couldn't believe how much even the CM's will stay true to the character of the....well, characters!  

I'm also looking to send out at least three other families a post card, if your still needing someone I'll be in the "World," May 18th-27th. Just PM me and I'll be happy to send your family a post card. 
Giving is so much fun, and I loved doing this for the little pirate or princess.


----------



## mom2cookies

sorry double posting


----------



## mom2cookies

HI all, We are going in October 5-11.  We would be happy to send out 4 post cards. Send me a PM if you are going after that and would like a post card sent to someone special.  : 0 )

Also if i may make a general suggestion:  If a FGM finds they cannot send the requested postcards.... plz let the family know so they can arrange with someone else.   I've had a few disappointments that could have been avoided in such a way.


----------



## mcgypsy

I'll be heading to "the World" in 9 days.  My girls got their postcards last week and were over the moon!  I'd love to be able to help someone out with this.  Got overwhelmed last time, so I'll have to limit it to maybe 5 or so this time.  Send me a PM and we'll get 
the details in order!


----------



## Laffrenier Family

We'll be at the 'World' for 9 days starting May 10th....

We are willing to send postcards to 4 families (try to ensure your dates are at least a couple weeks following our trip to give time for the postcards to arrive)

Please PM us if you would like a postcard...we will then contact you requesting the mailing info, names, etc....

We are currently trying to arrange to have someone send to our DD's and we want to be sure to pass on the 'pixie dust' magic


----------



## pasofan

We will be visitng WDW May 27 to June 8.  I would like to request a FGM for my DD7 and DD3 and also for our friend's 2 DDs that will be joining us June 4-8.  If they could be sent in time for the 2 birthdays in May, the 2nd & 27th, it would be that much more special.  Please PM me and I will provide the info.  

My DD7 got a card for our last trip when she was 4 and she still talks about it, just one of the things that made it completely magic for her.

I also want to send cards to several other families, 6 to 8 kids.  PM me with your info.


*Thanks to philschrek for being our fairy godmailer!  I still have room to take a couple more.*


----------



## mickeymouse1017

We are headed to Disneyland for our first trip the end of May/beginning of June.  I would be very grateful if someone would be a FGM for my DD5.  If you can do it, please PM me.  THANKS!!!!


----------



## soccermomof3

We will be in WDW June 19 - 28 this year!!!!

If someone could send postcards to my two princesses that would be wonderful and I would be glad to send to anyone going after us!!!!

My girls are 8 and 11 and would LOVE to hear from Alice!!
Please PM me and let me know if you can help.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## philschrek

We will be at Disney World April 21-27.  Looking to send out about 5 postcards.  PM me if you are interested!


----------



## philschrek

Also looking for someone to send a postcard to 5 yr old and 1 yr old within the next few weeks.


----------



## AmandaK

I'd like to pass on the favor and become your fairy godmailer!!!!  I am going to Disney April 30-May 9th.  Let me know who your child's favorite character is and something special about them.  PM me with your info!!


----------



## Finniecat

We will be in the parks the weeks of June 27 - July 11 - if anone needs messages send up to three let me know and I am all over it for you.

love spreading Disney magic - nothing feels better!


----------



## rescuetink

I have my FGM for my kids!!!

Soooooooooooooooooooooo.................



kymmyk13 said:


> we are leaving May 6 and will be returning May 15,



We'll be there at the same time!!  We arrive May 6 and leave May 14!!


Millie12591 said:


> I love that the Fairy Godmailer is still going.
> 
> We did this last time we went and it was so much fun sending a few families post cards while we were there.
> 
> Well, it's about that time again!!  We're heading back to WDW!!!  My dd10 is soo excited and I thought I would ask one more time if someone would send her a post card from WDW telling her (hopefully from Tinkerbell and PeterPan) they are thrilled she's returning to Walt Dinsey World!! Just PM me and I will give you all the information needed. We'll be there May 18th-27th so any time from here until a couple of weeks before we go would be great!
> 
> We have one family so far!! PM me and we'll add you!!!
> 
> By the way, if your having a hard time thinking of something to say in your card being sent...while I was in the the "World," I asked a CM at the front desk to help me with a pixie dust project I was trying to do for my daughter while we were there.  The person I asked knew exactly who to have do this and when this Cast Member wrote out a message on a package "from Tink," it came out the cutest I had ever seen! She even put little foot prints on the bag she wrote on as though Tink had walked on it. When I said I wish we could see Tink in person she said she was so small she was very hard to bring to the parties, and a bunch of other things I forget.  <---This was me. (This was before Tink became the popular girl she is today)
> I couldn't believe how much even the CM's will stay true to the character of the....well, characters!
> 
> Where do I find this CM???
> 
> I'm also looking to send out at least three other families a post card, if your still needing someone I'll be in the "World," May 18th-27th. Just PM me and I'll be happy to send your family a post card.
> Giving is so much fun, and I loved doing this for the little pirate or princess.





pasofan said:


> We will be visitng WDW May 27 to June 8.  I would like to request a FGM for my DD7 and DD3 and also for our friend's 2 DDs that will be joining us June 4-8.  If they could be sent in time for the 2 birthdays in May, the 2nd & 27th, it would be that much more special.  Please PM me and I will provide the info.
> 
> My DD7 got a card for our last trip when she was 4 and she still talks about it, just one of the things that made it completely magic for her.
> 
> I also want to send cards to several other families, 6 to 8 kids.  PM me with your info.



PM me and we'll add you!!!  But we won't be there till May 8th!!  After the birthday on the 2nd!!



mickeymouse1017 said:


> We are headed to Disneyland for our first trip the end of May/beginning of June.  I would be very grateful if someone would be a FGM for my DD5.  If you can do it, please PM me.  THANKS!!!!



PM me and we'll add you too!!

Then we're full!!!


----------



## danielle&aidan

Oooh oooh, I want to play!
We're leaving in a couple weeks, so if anyone is going in the next few days, my 3 year old would LOVE to get a postcard before his first trip.  I know I'm cutting it close, but I just saw this.

We'll be there April 13th and would definitely make this happen for a few other kiddos!


----------



## danielle&aidan

humboldthny said:


> Looking for a Fairy Godmailer for our 6 y.o. dd (who _adores_ the fairies ) - we'll be leaving on April 24th....
> PM me if you think you can help!
> Thanks!



Our trip timing would work out great for you!  My post count is too low to send you a pm (lol, I've been lurking since day 1 of planning this trip).  We get there on th 13th.  If you pm me your info, we'd love to make some magic happen for you!


----------



## mcgypsy

Wow - there certainly are a lot of people going right after me!  I am so sorry to 
say that I cannot do any additional "Fairy Godmailings".  I have committed to 15 and am not sure I could really do any more.  I hope everyone finds a Godmother!
Enjoy your upcoming trips!
Mary


----------



## soccermomof3

YAY!!!!! Got my FGM today!!!!!!

We wil be in the World June20 - June 28.

So I can do 5.  Just pm me!!!!


----------



## breick

Jade C...sent you a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## breick

philschrek...I sent you a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## jennk1425

We will be going to WDW on April 25-May 1. I'd love to be a Fairy Godmailer to someone!  Please PM me with your infor if you haven't gotten a FGM yet.

Do you think my DS2 is too young to understand if Mickey sent him a postcard?


----------



## Bridge203618

jennk1425 said:


> We will be going to WDW on April 25-May 1. I'd love to be a Fairy Godmailer to someone!  Please PM me with your infor if you haven't gotten a FGM yet.
> 
> Do you think my DS2 is too young to understand if Mickey sent him a postcard?



When will he be 3? I don't think it is too young. If he is really interested in something/someone I think the idea of him getting a postcard would be magical, especially once he sees MIckey and realizes that is who he got the postcard from! Think of it is a letter from santa. I know my DD was excited to get a letter from sAnta when she was just over 2.


----------



## jennk1425

Bridge203618 said:


> When will he be 3? I don't think it is too young. If he is really interested in something/someone I think the idea of him getting a postcard would be magical, especially once he sees MIckey and realizes that is who he got the postcard from! Think of it is a letter from santa. I know my DD was excited to get a letter from sAnta when she was just over 2.



He will be 2yrs, 3 months when we go. Is there anyone going this week or next who could mail him a card from Buzz (first choice) or Mickey?
Thanks!


----------



## pasofan

rescuetink said:
			
		

> PM me and we'll add you!!!  But we won't be there till May 8th!!  After the birthday on the 2nd!!
> 
> Thank you for the offer, but I just confirmed last night with another Diser-- they will be there mid/ late April so they can make both the birthdays.  I will make sure to edit my post this evening to update-- too difficult from my iPhone..  I just don't want you to hold the spots when they could be filled by some other deserving kids.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## fairyprincess1

jennk1425 said:


> He will be 2yrs, 3 months when we go. Is there anyone going this week or next who could mail him a card from Buzz (first choice) or Mickey?
> Thanks!



We are leaving for WDW on the 10th...  Would that make it in time?  If so I would be happy to do this..  PM me with the details


----------



## kscwgirl

AmandaK said:


> I'd like to pass on the favor and become your fairy godmailer!!!!  I am going to Disney April 30-May 9th.  Let me know who your child's favorite character is and something special about them.  PM me with your info!!



I just PMed you Amanda!!!


----------



## kscwgirl

We will be in the World from June 14th to the 21st.  I would like to be a Fairy Godmailer for up to 8 children.

Please PM me your info and what kind of postcard you want and a general idea of what you would like the card to say!!

This is possibly the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Sherrypooh

I just got back a few days ago.  While there, i was a fairy god mailer.  I want to let people know, post cards are hard to find!  There are a few but the assortment that used to be disney is no longer there.  I had a very hard time getting the correct characters, and sometimes just had to send what I could find.  I only mention this because I know I had to disappoint some people.  I for example could not find pooh or eeyore.  I appologize to anyone who I sent the wrong thing, but also wanted to mention this for anyone who is going down too.


----------



## Racemom17

I will be in Disney World from the 15th to the 20th of April.

Let me know if you need a FGD to mail your little one a message from the happiest place on earth.

Can do up to 5, and will mail out no later than the 20th...so plan accordingly for the dates you will be departing.


----------



## jennk1425

So, where is a tried and true place to find postcards at the World?  MK: city hall or just giftshops? Emporium?


----------



## mcgypsy

The biggest selection of postcards I found was in the little gift shop downstairs at the Grand Floridian.  The place by the restaurant had some packs with like 10 or so to a pack that had a variety of characters.  I also had good luck in the shops on main street - the big one on the left that connects all the way down to Casey's.
At AK, I buy mine in the shop right across from the exit to It's Tough to be a Bug!

I have cheated a little this time and bought some at the Disney Store here so I could do them on the plane and mail them as soon as I get there.  Some of the kids I'm doing are going so soon after us that I didn't want to take a chance on not getting them there in time.

WE LEAVE TODAY!!!!  HAVE GREAT TRIPS EVERYONE!


----------



## Millie12591

jennk1425 said:


> So, where is a tried and true place to find postcards at the World?  MK: city hall or just giftshops? Emporium?



I think this has been answered already, but I'll go for it again.  Some places mentioned are the shops down Main Street on the left hand side, the one's that go all the way through until you hit Casey's. The gift shop outside of the restaurant in the Grand Floridian, and the shop across the way from *It's Tough to be a Bug*, as you exit the attraction. Also I mentioned Mouse Gears in EPCOT. Hope this helps everyone out. 



dezimber said:


> I am looking for a fairy godmailer for my 5 year old nephew.  We will be celebrating his 6th birthday while there.  I will in turn send to someone else needing a postcard.  Thank you.



Did you get any responders? And when will you be there?


----------



## Suzanna1973

My sisters and I are going August 26th-29th to celebrate my sister's 40th birthday. We would love to send out four postcards. PM me your info! I have been a FGM 3 times and I love it!


----------



## DrMomof3

I totally spaced on this.  My DH and I are going (without our kids!) for a work trip next weekend.  We'll be there from 4/9-4/11.  I'd be happy to send 2 postcards.  Let me know if anyone is in need!

Amanda


----------



## lovinthefall08

I saw this thread months ago, and couldn't find it last week.  We are leaving on the 13th and would love to have this done for my daughter.  I'd be happy to reciprocate between the 13th-19th.

Sorry it is last minute!


----------



## Mandsu1

I would love to be a part of this!
Is there anyone that would be able to send one to my daughters (ages 4 & 2)?
We will be going May 8 - 14 and would love to send some out for others as well.
Please send me a message or reply to me!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## dezimber

I am willing to do 3 postcards.  PM me if you are intersted.
~Mary


----------



## humboldthny

Trying one more time...We're headed to WDW on Apr. 25-May 2 and I would love a Fairy Godmailer for my dd6 who loves the Disney Fairies...anyone? anyone?

I can send out up to 3 as well if you will contact me and let me know when you will be there in late May/June....


----------



## huggiebear23

Could someone be able to send 2 postcards to my girls We are going May 1-8th. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Steelmomof3

Hello, I am new to the disney board and could use some fast help if anyone could help. I had to cancel our trip a couple months ago due to a illness/death in the family my grandfather was in hospice and we didn't want to be in Florida if anything happend to him. Well needless to say my children were upset, the older two took it ok but the youngest was upset over losing her papa and then no Disney. I was wandering I know this is such short notice but a friend of mine just told me about the boards and how great everyone is and I was wandering if anyone was at disney now or going in the next couple of days that could do me a huge favor for my daughter. My daughters birthday is on Saturday and her favorite princess or disney character other then good ol Mickey is Mulan. I was wandering if someone there could maybe find a post card of Mulan to send to her and just write Happy Birthday Rachel and mail it to her for her Birthday on Saturday. I will gladly mail what ever the cost is back if you email an address to me I would love to see her smile when she thinks Mulan really knew her Birthday. Thanks for any help anyone can give me and God Bless.


----------



## DrRae2B

Hi. We are going on our FIRST family WDW trip May 8-16 and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in being a Fairy Godmailer for my DD (4), and I would be happy to pass it on. If anyone is willing to do this, could you please PM me? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## therannj

This is a great idea.  We are going June 8-14th and I would love for my two kiddos to get postcards from someone.  Please pm if you can do this.  Thanks!

Heather


----------



## rescuetink

> Originally Posted By *DrRae2B*
> Hi. We are going on our FIRST family WDW trip May 8-16 and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in being a Fairy Godmailer for my DD (4), and I would be happy to pass it on. If anyone is willing to do this, could you please PM me? Thanks in advance!!





Mandsu1 said:


> I would love to be a part of this!
> Is there anyone that would be able to send one to my daughters (ages 4 & 2)?
> We will be going May 8 - 14 and would love to send some out for others as well.
> Please send me a message or reply to me!!
> Thanks again!!



We'll be there the same time, we arrive on the 8th and leave WDW on the 14th (Stopping in Fl to visit my sister  after WDW)!!  If you'll be at AKV Kidani wave as you pass by!!  

IT'S GETTING CLOSE!!!   We gotta start packing, and I have to finish making shirts!!!  *AND SO MUCH MORE!!!*

My kids should be getting their FGM cards soon, and we have ours planned for others!!  I think we'll try and get cards at the local Disney Store to avoid running around looking for them after we arrive after what I've read here!!  We're sending some to kids that will be there right after us!!!


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

Hello I am in need of two post cards to be sent to my Family. This is a big trip for us and any help would be wonderful. I am also willing to mail out some cards well we are there!

Thanks!

Sorry.. My dates are May 28th ~ June 5th


----------



## rescuetink

DisneyMommy1022 said:


> Hello I am in need of two post cards to be sent to my Family. This is a big trip for us and any help would be wonderful. I am also willing to mail out some cards well we are there!
> 
> Thanks!



DisneyMommy,

What are your dates so others can tell if they'll be there before you and can help you!?!?!?   

David


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

rescuetink said:


> DisneyMommy,
> 
> What are your dates so others can tell if they'll be there before you and can help you!?!?!?
> 
> David



Just added my dates!


----------



## PatrickandLukesmom

Hello there   -  I would love to be part of this as well! This is such a fantastic idea.  

Travelling from  New Brunswick Canada with our 2 DS's - ages 8 & 6.  We will be staying at the CBR.  I would be willing to return the favour when we are there.

Thanks!


----------



## AmandaK

I'm going to Disney April 30-May 9th.  Does anyone need a postcard sent?


----------



## whkento

My family will be at WDW April 28 to May 1 for our very first time.  
I'd love to participate -- both receiving and sending.  
I'd need one postcard to NC for DD3.  (DS2 and DW will be joining us from Japan.  Anybody willing to send a postcard to Japan? It would take about a week to get there.)
I will send a postcard to ANYWHERE.  

Please PM me.


----------



## MommaB

We leave this weekend for a April 11-15th trip. I already have 1 postcard to send out but would be happy to add three more to my Fairygodmailer list.


----------



## mom2cookies

We are going the in October 5-12, my DD and I would be happy to send out a few postcards.   If you would like for us to send them to someone special is your life, please send a PM, I will not see if you reply as a post ( i tend to " lose" them for some reason)


----------



## planningcrazymom

We are going April 23rd thru May 2nd if anyone would like me to send them a postcard just pm me the info.


----------



## rescuetink

DisneyMommy1022 said:


> Hello I am in need of two post cards to be sent to my Family. This is a big trip for us and any help would be wonderful. I am also willing to mail out some cards well we are there!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry.. My dates are May 28th ~ June 5th



I sent you a PM, did you get it??


----------



## mickeymouse1017

Hi, If there is anyone going to DisneyLAND that would be willing to be a FGM for my DD5, I would appreciate it.  It is a first trip for all of us.  We are going the end of May.  Thanks!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Jumbo thread- time to close!


----------



## Brika

Wondering if anyone is headed to WDW in the next couple days?  I'm looking for a fairy godmailer for our girls.  We are doing it for another family   and we'd love our girls to get a postcard in the mail right before we go.


Brika... please email me!


----------



## Tinkerbelle99

Hi Brika,

We are leaving for WDW on Saturday. PM me with you info and we would be more than happy to send out a postcard.


----------



## Brika

Thanks!  Thanks!  Thanks!

Someone else PMed me so I'm set!


----------



## Blaze12

I never knew people did this!!  Should we start a thread and stick it at the top so people know????? And can sign up?


----------



## Bellefan66

This really is a cool idea. Great thread! Thanks


----------



## fran99999

Sounds good to me I'd love to have my DS6 receive a Postcard from Mickey.  I am going from May 25th to May 31 and would be more than happy to send one to the next person on the chain.

PM me and let me know if this is a go/


----------



## chrisann

That sounds like a great idea!!  I didn't know about it either!  Start up the thread please!!


----------



## jenr812

LOOOVE the idea


----------



## henrylovespooh

I'll be at WDW 2/25 to 3/5 - I can send a postcard if anyone needs one at that time.  

Thanks for this thread - what a great idea!


----------



## CheapMom

I think this thread may be what you are looking for:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=717799&highlight=pay+it+forward

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Daisy'sMom

I'd love for my neice10, nephew8, and in-laws to get a postcard before we leave for our trip on June 5th.  It's there first trip to WDW and I want it to be SO special.  I'd be more than happy to turn around and send postcards while we are there!  

Thanks!!!

I have my Fairy Godmailer!


----------



## soccermom5

Frann, daisy
   i am going april 22-29 and would be glad to do this for you just pm me with the info


----------



## lewdyan1

Like I said on the pay it forward thread, I am leaving Friday and would be happy to send postcards to the first three people to pm me...


----------



## lewdyan1

lewdyan1 said:
			
		

> Like I said on the pay it forward thread, I am leaving Friday and would be happy to send postcards to the first three people to pm me...




I have received 7 kids wanting postcards, so I am finished...I hope everyone has a great trip when they go!


----------



## fran99999

Thanx Allie'smom I sent U a pm.

BTW  my nieces name is ALI      

If anyone needs me to send one send me a PM with the info.

Dont forget to send yourself a "So happy you came!!  Love Mickey Mouse." postcard.

I sent my son one when I left disney and he loved it.  He has it on his wall.


----------



## fran99999

My DS6 just got his postcard from Mickey   

I cant wait for him to get home from school.  To HIS mail.  

I will try to take a picture of him with his Card and post.  I am very new at this digital camera stuff.    My DH says 3 degrees and no common sense  

Thank you Godfairy!!!!!!

I still have not received any pm of anyone to send the next post card too     during my May 25-31 trip.    I really would   to send some.  

I know if I received a personalized postcard from Mickey I would be    so excited and i'm 48


----------



## mysunshine

We are going to WDW for the 1st time the week of April 24th and I would love for my 2 girls (4 and 20 months) to get a post card in the mail before then.   I will return the favor to someone on my trip.  If someone could do this for me please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## lewdyan1

fran99999 said:
			
		

> My DS6 just got his postcard from Mickey
> 
> I cant wait for him to get home from school.  To HIS mail.




Can you share what the card said as I am going tomorrow and mailing some...I love to hear what someone else wrote.

Thanks,


----------



## Minnie1156

Could someone send my DH a postcard saying that Mickey Mouse wants to see him so He will take my children and I to Disney in the summer??


----------



## Minnie1156

PS  I would be happy to send them for anyone in July if I ger to go


----------

